# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΑ!!!!!

## jungle traveller

ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΑ!!!!! 
ΑΝΤΕ ΓΡΑΨΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΛΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ! ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ.Ο ΠΑΝΑΘΗΝΑΙΚΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ!!! 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ΠΑΜΕ...

Δεν έχω μιλήσει στην γυναίκα μου τους τελευταίους 18 μήνες. 
> >Δεν θέλω να την διακόψω. 
> > 
> > 
> >Ο τελευταίος καυγάς με την γυναίκα μου ήταν δικό μου λάθος. Με ρώτησε 
> >«Τι έχει η τηλεόραση»; Και εγώ απάντησα «Σκόνη» 
> > 
> > 
> > Στην αρχή ο Θεός δημιούργησε τη Γη και μετά αναπαύτηκε. 
> > Κατόπιν δημιούργησε τον άντρα και μετά αναπαύτηκε. 
> > Στο τέλος ο Θεός δημιούργησε τη γυναίκα. 
> > Από τότε ούτε ο Θεός ούτε ο άντρας αναπαύτηκαν ξανά. 
> > 
> > Γιατί οι άντρες πεθαίνουν πριν από τις γυναίκες τους; 
> > Επειδή το θέλουν. 
> > 
> > 
> > Ένας ζητιάνος πλησίασε μία καλοντυμένη κυρία που έκανε τα ψώνια της 
> > στο Κολωνάκι και της είπε: 
> >«Δεν έχω φάει τίποτα εδώ και τέσσερις ημέρες» Και εκείνη απάντησε: 
> >«Χριστέ μου μακάρι να είχα τη δύναμη να το κάνω και εγώ» 
> > 
> > 
> > Ξέρετε ποια είναι η ποινή για την διγαμία; 
> > Να έχετε δύο πεθερές. 
> > 
> >Συζήτηση μεταξύ πατέρα και γιου: 
> >«Μπαμπά ξέρεις τι άκουσα; Σε κάποιες χώρες της Αφρικής ο άντρας δεν 
> >γνωρίζει την γυναίκα που θα παντρευτεί μέχρι την ημέρα του γάμου τους». 
> > «Αυτό παιδί μου συμβαίνει σε όλες τις χώρες» 
> > 
> > 
> > Ένας άντρας έβαλε μικρή αγγελία σε εφημερίδα «Ζητείται σύζυγος». Την 
> > επόμενη μέρα έλαβε εκατοντάδες γράμματα. Όλα έλεγαν το ίδιο πράγμα. 
> > «Μπορείς να πάρεις την δική μου». 
> > 
> > Ο πιο αποτελεσματικός τρόπος για να θυμάσαι τα γενέθλια της γυναίκας 
> > σου, είναι να τα ξεχάσεις μία φορά. 

> > 
> >Συζήτηση μεταξύ δύο ανδρών: 
> >«Η γυναίκα μου είναι ένας άγγελος» λέει ο πρώτος με υπερηφάνεια 
> >«Πραγματικά είσαι πολύ τυχερός. Η δικιά μου δυστυχώς ακόμα ζει» του 
> >απαντά ο άλλος. 
> > 
> > 
> >Οι περισσότεροι άντρες προσδιορίζουν τον γάμο ως έναν ακριβό τρόπο 
> > για να έχουν πλυμένα και καθαρά ρούχα τζάμπα. 

> > 
> > Απλά σκέψου ότι αν δεν υπήρχε ο γάμος, οι άντρες θα περνούσαν τη ζωή 
> > τους θεωρώντας ότι ποτέ δεν κάνουν λάθη. 
> > 
> > 
> >Αν θέλεις η γυναίκα σου να σε ακούει και να δίνει την δέουσα προσοχή 
> >σε αυτά που λες τότε ξεκίνα να παραμιλάς στον ύπνο σου. 

> > 
> >Κάποιος άντρας δήλωσε «Δεν είχα καταλάβει τι σημαίνει πραγματική 
> >ευτυχία μέχρι που παντρεύτηκα. Αλλά δυστυχώς τότε ήταν πολύ αργά». 

> > 
> > Συζήτηση μεταξύ πατέρα και γιου: 
> > «Μπαμπά πόσο κοστίζει για να παντρευτεί κάποιος;» - «Δεν ξέρω παιδί μου. 
> > Εγώ ακόμα πληρώνω». 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > Εγώ με τη γυναίκα μου έχουμε κάποια μυστικά για να κρατάει ο γάμος. 
> > 1. Δύο φορές την εβδομάδα πηγαίνουμε σε ένα καλό ρεστοράν, καλό 
> > κρασί, καλό φαγητό και καλή παρέα. 

Αυτή πηγαίνει Τρίτες εγώ Παρασκευές. 

> > 2. Κοιμόμαστε σε ξεχωριστά κρεβάτια. Το δικό της είναι στην Αθήνα και 
> > το δικό μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 
> > 3. Πηγαίνω τη γυναίκα μου παντού, αλλά πάντα βρίσκει το δρόμο για να 
> > γυρίσει. 
> > 4. Ρώτησα την γυναίκα μου "Που θέλεις να πάμε για την επέτειο μας;" 
> > "Κάπου που δεν έχω πάει καιρό" Έτσι της πρότεινα την κουζίνα! 
> > 
> > 5. Πάντα κρατιόμαστε χέρι - χέρι. Αν την αφήσω, ψωνίζει. 
> > 6. Έχει ένα ηλεκτρικό μίξερ , ηλεκτρική τοστιέρα και ηλεκτρικό 
> > στίφτη. Μου είπε "Υπάρχουν πολλές συσκευές , και δεν έχω μέρος να 
> > καθίσω". 
> > Της αγόρασα μία ηλεκτρική καρέκλα. 
> > 
> > 7. Μου είπε ότι το αυτοκίνητο δε πηγαίνει καλά γιατί έχει νερό στο 
> > καρμπυρατέρ. Την ρώτησα που είναι το αυτοκίνητο και μου είπε "Στη 
> > λίμνη!!" 
> > 
> > 8. Η γυναίκα κάνει μία καινούρια δίαιτα. Καρύδες και μπανάνες. Δεν 
> > έχασε κιλό, αλλά που να τη δείτε πως σκαρφαλώνει στα δέντρα τώρα. 
> > 
> > 9. Έτρεξε πίσω από το σκουπιδιάρικο φωνάζοντας. "άργησα για τα 
> > σκουπίδια;" Ο οδηγός της είπε "Όχι πήδα μέσα!" 
> > 
> > Να προσθέσω το καταπληκτικό…. 



Πωλείται εγκυκλοπαίδεια Δομή. Δε τη χρειάζομαι πλέον. Παντρεύτηκα. Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΛΑ!’

----------


## vector

συναντιουνται δυο φιλοι στο δρομο.κ οι 2 μαυροι στο ξυλο...τι εγινε ρε φιλαρακο ποιος σε εδειρε τοσο?
-αστα να πανε,πηγα τη γυναικα μου σινεμα και η ταμιας ηταν πολυ (mpip) και αντι να πω δυο εισητηρια μπερδευτικα κ ειπα:δωσε μου δυο στη8η..εε στο σπιτι εγινε χαμος μου πεταξε ολο το σαλονι στο κεφαλι...αλλα εσυ τι επα8ες??
-ασε κ εγω ετσι την πατησα τις προαλλες...εγινε παγκοσμιος...ειμασταν στο εστιατοριο κ τρωγαμε κ αντι να της πω:φερε μου το αλατι,μπερδευτικα κ της ειπα:MOYXEIΣ ΦΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΩΡΗ ΚΑ...Α!!!!

----------


## tse0123

Απορίες:

"Ρε παιδία, ξερει κανείς που παν τα τέσσερα;"

"Τι σημαίνει δεξιά;"

"Πόσο επιδέξιος πρέπει να είναι ένας κwl-os έτσι ώστε να αξιώνει ένα μεταξωτό βρακί"

"Που ακριβώς μένει η μάνα του διαόλου; Πόσα πόδια έχει;"

"Υπάρχουν πορτοκαλιές που δεν κάνουν πορτοκάλια;"

"Γιατί το γεγονός της διάλυσης ενός καταστήματος είναι τόσο ευχάριστο
που το διαφημίζουνε;"

"Γιατί, ενώ στην ταμπέλα γράφει 'τσάμπα' σου ζητάνε λεφτά για να το πάρεις;"

----------


## dsfak

Γιατί ο Καίσαρας φορούσε σανδάλια...;;;;
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Γιατί ήταν Ιούλιος !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vector

ειναι στο παραδεισο πανω σε ενα λοφο 3 αγγελοι και ξεκουραζονται...Ξαφνικα ακουν 8ορυβους,σφυρια,κομπρεσερ...
-τι εγινε,τι αναστατωση ειναι αυτη???
-απο κει ακουγεται,παμε να δουμε...
Περνανε 2-3 βουναλακια και στεκονται γεματοι εκπληξη...
κατω απο το λοφο βλεπουνε μια τεραστια βιλλαρα,με γηπεδα τεννις-γκολφ-ιδιωτικη παραλια-ιδιωτικη πιστα για ελικοπτερο,στο γκαραζ τα ακριβοτερα αυτοκινητα-bmw-ferrari-5-6 μηχανες-2 τζιπ-τα καλυτερα.
-Μα καλα ποιος ειναι αυτος...ας παμε μεσα να δουμε...
μπαινοντας μεσα στη βιλλα τρελα8ηκαν...ολα χρυσα-εσωτερικη πισινα 800 μετρα,3 ασανσερ,8 τζακια,15 μπανια,τεραστιες βιβλιο8ηκες,ιδιωτικο σινεμα,και παντου γυμνοστη8ες υπηρετριες να σου σερβιρουν ποτα...
βλεπουνε λιγο πιο κατω τον αγιο Πετρο,τον πλησιαζουν και μιλανε
-μα καλα τι πραματα ειναι αυτα!!!!!εμεις τοσες χιλιαδες χρονια εδω δεν χρειαζομαστε τιποτα αγιε πετρο,αυτος γιατι τα εχει ολα αυτα?
-αφηστε το παιδια,εγινε αυτο που φοβομασταν τοσα χρονια....
-τι????τι ????τι ??
-τα πηρε μαζι του...

----------


## mojiro

> ειναι στο παραδεισο πανω σε ενα λοφο 3 αγγελοι και ξεκουραζονται...Ξαφνικα ακουν 8ορυβους,σφυρια,κομπρεσερ...
> -τι εγινε,τι αναστατωση ειναι αυτη???
> -απο κει ακουγεται,παμε να δουμε...
> Περνανε 2-3 βουναλακια και στεκονται γεματοι εκπληξη...
> κατω απο το λοφο βλεπουνε μια τεραστια βιλλαρα,με γηπεδα τεννις-γκολφ-ιδιωτικη παραλια-ιδιωτικη πιστα για ελικοπτερο,στο γκαραζ τα ακριβοτερα αυτοκινητα-bmw-ferrari-5-6 μηχανες-2 τζιπ-τα καλυτερα.
> -Μα καλα ποιος ειναι αυτος...ας παμε μεσα να δουμε...
> μπαινοντας μεσα στη βιλλα τρελα8ηκαν...ολα χρυσα-εσωτερικη πισινα 800 μετρα,3 ασανσερ,8 τζακια,15 μπανια,τεραστιες βιβλιο8ηκες,ιδιωτικο σινεμα,και παντου γυμνοστη8ες υπηρετριες να σου σερβιρουν ποτα...
> βλεπουνε λιγο πιο κατω τον αγιο Πετρο,τον πλησιαζουν και μιλανε
> -μα καλα τι πραματα ειναι αυτα!!!!!εμεις τοσες χιλιαδες χρονια εδω δεν χρειαζομαστε τιποτα αγιε πετρο,αυτος γιατι τα εχει ολα αυτα?
> ...


cheat cheat,  ::   ::  αυτο το ειπανε οι tsopana χτες βραδυ

----------


## tyfeonas

παει ενας πιτσιρικας 10 χρονων σε ενα οικο ανοχης και ζηταει μια κοπελα που να εχει συφιλη.
Η κυρα του 'σπιτιου' του λεει οτι εχει μια κοπελα αλλα αν παει μαζι της θα κολλησει και αυτος.
ο πιτσιρικας απανταει 
-δεν με πειραζει.
απορημενη η κυρα των ρωταει γιατι θελει κολλησει συφιλη?
ο πιτσιρικας απανταει.
-κοιτα εγω θα κολλησω την καμαριερα, η καμαριερα τον μπαμπα μου , ο μπαμπας μου την μαμα μου και η μαμα μου τον κηπουρο,,,,,
καλα να παθει ο ατιμος γιατι μου σκασε την μπαλλα.

----------


## Vcore

*Η αίτηση:* 

Εγώ το πέος, υποβάλλω αίτημα μισθολογικής αύξησης για τους παρακάτω 
λόγους: 

1. Εργάζομαι σωματικά. 
2. Εργάζομαι σε μεγάλα βάθη. 
3. Πέφτω στη δουλειά με το κεφάλι. 
4. Δεν έχω ελεύθερα Σαββατοκύριακα και αργίες. 
5. Εργάζομαι σε υγρό περιβάλλον. 
6. Δεν πληρώνομαι υπερωρίες. 
7. Εργάζομαι σε σκοτεινό εργασιακό χώρο που δεν αερίζεται σχεδόν καθόλου. 
8. Εργάζομαι σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. 
9. Η εργασία μου με εκθέτει σε κινδύνους μόλυνσης από ασθένειες. 


*Η απαντητική επιστολή:* 

Αγαπητό πέος, μετά από προσεκτική επεξεργασία και έλεγχο του αιτήματός 
σας, η διοίκηση κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα να το απορρίψει για τους εξής λόγους: 

1. Δεν εργάζεστε σε οκτάωρη βάση. 
2. Αποκοιμάστε μετά από σύντομο χρόνο εργασίας. 
3. Δεν ακολουθείτε πάντα τις οδηγίες της διοίκησης. 
4. Δεν εργάζεσθε πάντοτε εκεί που σας έχει υποδειχθεί αλλά περιφέρεστε 
συχνά σε άλλους χώρους. 
5. Συχνά δεν αναλαμβάνετε πρωτοβουλία αλλά πρέπει να σας πιέσουν και να σας χειριστούν φιλικά πριν αναλάβετε εργασία. 
6. Αφήνετε πίσω σας το χώρο εργασίας σας πολύ βρώμικο, όταν αποχωρείτε από αυτόν. 
7. Δεν τηρείτε πάντοτε τις οδηγίες ασφαλείας, π.χ. να φοράτε ενδυμασία 
προστασίας. 
8. Βγαίνετε σε σύνταξη πολύ πριν τα 65. 
9. Δεν κάνετε διπλοβάρδιες. 
10. Μερικές φορές εγκαταλείπετε το χώρο εργασίας σας που σας υποδείχθηκε, χωρίς η εργασία σας να έχει ολοκληρωθεί. 
11. Σαν να μη φτάνουν όλα αυτά, σας έχουμε δει να εγκαταλείπετε συχνά το χώρο εργασίας μεταφέροντας δύο σάκους που φαίνονται πολύ ύποπτοι!

----------


## cdthelw

Ειμαι πιστός αναγνώστης του Paparazzi απο contra.gr


Διαχείριση Θυμού
Για όλους εσάς που ενίοτε βιώνετε μια άσχημη μέρα, και απλά θέλετε να τα χώσετε σε κάποιον, μην το κάνετε σε κάποιον γνωστό σας, αλλά σε κάποιον άγνωστο. 

Καθόμουν στο γραφείο μου μια μέρα, όταν ξαφνικά θυμήθηκα ότι είχα ξεχάσει να κάνω ένα τηλεφώνημα. Βρήκα το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου και το κάλεσα. Ένας άντρας από την άλλη άκρη της γραμμής απάντησε λέγοντας « Εμπρός?». Πολύ ευγενικά του είπα ότι είμαι ο Fred Hannifin, και ότι ήθελα να μιλήσω με την Robin Carter?" Ξαφνικά κατάλαβα ότι μου έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα. Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι κάποιος άνθρωπος θα μπορούσε να είναι τόσο αγενής. 

Τελικά βρήκα το σωστό νούμερο της Robin', και της τηλεφώνησα. (Είχα κάνει λάθος στα δύο τελευταία ψηφία). Αφού τα είπαμε, έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο και αποφάσισα να ξανακαλέσω το λάθος νούμερο. 

Όταν ο ίδιος τύπος απάντησε, του φώναξα «είσαι πολύ μαλ….ας» και έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο με δύναμη. Σημείωσα το νούμερο στην ατζέντα μου καταχωρώντας τον με το όνομα «μαλ….ας» και την έβαλα στο συρτάρι μου. Κάθε δύο εβδομάδες περίπου όταν μού έρχονταν οι λογαριασμοί ή είχα πραγματικά μια άσχημη μέρα συνήθιζα τον παίρνω τηλέφωνο και να του φωνάζω «είσαι πολύ μαλ…ας» . Κάθε φορά που το έκανα μου έφτιαχνε τη διάθεση. 

Όταν κάποτε έκανε την εμφάνιση της η υπηρεσία αναγνώρισης κλήσεων, σκέφτηκα ότι έπρεπε να σταματήσω τα «θεραπευτικά» τηλεφωνήματα στον «μαλ….κα». Έτσι τον πήρα ξανά τηλέφωνο και του είπα :" Γεια, είμαι ο John Smith από την τηλεφωνική εταιρεία και θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε σχετικά για την νέα υπηρεσία αναγνώρισης κλήσεων". Εκείνος μου φώναξε «ΟΧΙ!» και μου έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα. Τον ξανακάλεσα αμέσως και του απάντησα « πως να το ξέρεις αφού είσαι μαλ….κας»! 

Μια μέρα, καθώς πήγαινα στο μαγαζί και ετοιμαζόμουν να παρκάρω το αυτοκίνητο μου στο parking, ένας τύπος με μια μαύρη BMW μου έκλεισε το δρόμο και μου πήρε τη θέση, που τόσο υπομονετικά περίμενα, για να παρκάρω το αυτοκίνητο μου. Κορνάρισα και του φώναξα ότι αυτή η θέση ήταν δική μου, καθώς ήμουν εκεί πολύ πριν από αυτόν. Ο κόπανος, επιδεικτικά με αγνόησε, αλλά για καλή μου τύχη πρόσεξα, ότι στο πίσω τζάμι του αυτοκινήτου, υπήρχε ένα «ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ». Χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη πήρα το στυλό και σημείωσα το τηλέφωνο του. 

Δύο μέρες αργότερα, και αφού είχα καλέσει τον «πρώτο μαλ….κα» (τώρα, είχα βάλει το τηλέφωνο του στην αυτόματη κλήση), μου ήρθε η ιδέα να καλέσω και τον μαλ….κα με τη BMW. Τηλεφώνησα και μία φωνή απάντησε «Έμπρός?». «Είστε αυτός που πουλάει μια μαύρη BMW» του λέω. « Ναι, ακριβώς» μου απαντάει. « Μήπως μπορείτε να μου δώσετε την διεύθυνση σας για να έρθω να δω το αυτοκίνητο από κοντά» τον ρωτάω. «Βεβαίως, μένω στη οδό 1802 West 34th Street. Είναι ένα κίτρινο σπίτι, και ακριβώς απ' έξω είναι παρκαρισμένο το αυτοκίνητο". "Και πώς λέγεστε?" τον ρώτησα. "Το όνομα μου είναι Don Hansen," απάντησε. 

" Ποια είναι η πιο κατάλληλη ώρα για να περάσω από εκεί, Don?" 
" Φτάνω στο σπίτι γύρω στις 5 το απόγευμα." μου απαντάει. 
"Άκου, Don, μπορώ να σου πω κάτι ?" 
" Ναι?" 
"Don, είσαι μαλ…ας!" Το έκλεισα και αποφάσισα να βάλω και το δικό του τηλέφωνο στη αυτόματη κλήση. 

Τώρα, όποτε αντιμετώπιζα κάποιο πρόβλημα, είχα 2 μαλ…κες να καλώ. Ωστόσο, μετά από κάποιους μήνες αλλεπάλληλων τηλεφωνημάτων και στους 2 μαλ….κες, συνειδητοποίησα, ότι δεν μου έδινε την ίδια χαρά όπως παλιά. Μια μέρα τηλεφώνησα στον μαλ…κα #1. 

"Γεια" 
"Είσαι μαλ…ας!" ( αλλά δεν το έκλεισα αυτή τη φορά) 
" Είσαι ακόμα στη γραμμή?" με ρώτησε. 
"Φυσικά," απάντησα 
"Σταμάτα να μου τηλεφωνείς," μου φώναξε ουρλιάζοντας. 
" Ανάγκασε με" του απάντησα.. 
" Ποιος είσαι ρε?" με ρώτησε. 
" Λέγομαι Don Hansen." 
" Αλήθεια? Και που μένεις αν επιτρέπεται?" 
" Μένω στην οδό 1802 West 34th Street , μαλ…α . Είναι ένα κίτρινο σπίτι και ακριβώς μπροστά είναι παρκαρισμένη μια μαύρη BMW". 
Τότε μου λέει, " Έρχομαι από εκεί τώρα!! Don και καλά θα κάνεις να αρχίσεις να προσεύχεσαι." 
Του λέω, " Ναι, τώρα φοβήθηκα, μαλ….α!" 

Έπειτα, πήρα τηλέφωνο τον μαλ…α # 2. " 
Έμπρός?" απάντησε. 
" Γεια σου μαλ…α" του λέω. 
Τότε εκείνος φώναξε, " Αν μάθω ποιος είσαι..." 
" Τι θα κάνεις?" του απάντησα. 
" Θα σου κόψω το κ…λο" μου ξεκαθάρισε. 
Τότε απάντησα, " Λοιπόν μαλ….α, να η ευκαιρία που έψαχνες. Έρχομαι τώρα σπίτι σου!" 

Έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο και πήρα αμέσως την Αστυνομία, λέγοντας ότι ετοιμαζόμουν να σκοτώσω το gay εραστή μου, ο οποίος μένει στη 1802 West 34th Street. Στη συνέχεια, πήρα τηλέφωνο το Channel 13 και τους ανέφερα για ένα πόλεμο συμμοριών, που γινόταν εκείνη τη στιγμή στη West 34th. Μπήκα γρήγορα στο αυτοκίνητο μου και κατευθύνθηκα στη West 34th. Όταν έφτασα εκεί είδα 2 μαλάκες να πλακώνουν αλύπητα ο ένας τον άλλο , μπροστά σε 6 περιπολικά, 1 ελικόπτερο της Αστυνομίας και το πλήρωμα του Channel 13.
Τώρα πραγματικά αισθανόμουν καλύτερα... 

http://www.contra.gr/Columns/Paparazzi/113641.html

cazzo cazzo cazzo

Λέτε η διαχείριση θυμού να έχει ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα στη δρομολόγηση του awmn ???

----------


## igna

Τελειο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αψογοτότατο!!!  ::

----------


## tse0123

Πραγματική ιστορία να υποθέσω με ψευδώνυμα/διευθύνσεις...
Αν είναι όντως έτσι, ο τύπος είναι πολύ μπροστα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Α-Π-Ι-Σ-Τ-Ε-Υ-Τ-Ο!

----------


## Vcore

Πολύ καλή ιστορία....

από *αλάκες άλλο τίποτα...  ::

----------


## vector

_συνομιλια πρωτου προσωπου:_
κ ενω ειμαι ετοιμος να πηδηξω απο τη γεφυρα ακουω μια φωνη πισω μου να λεει:
-γιατι 8ες να αυτοκτονησεις!η ζωη ειναι πολυ ωραια!!!
Γυρναω πισω κ βλεπω ενα βατραχακι...-ασε με να πε8ανω δεν τη 8ελω αλλο τη ζωη μου!!!!η γυναικα μου με κερατωνει,ο αδερφος μου χαρτοπαιζειι,η κορη μου μπεκροπινει,ο γιος μου στα ναρκωτικα,το εργοστασιο φαληρισε...δεν 8ελω αλλο να ζω!!!
-8ελεις να σε βοη8ησω??μου απανταει το βατραχακι
-πως?
-γυρνα πισω σπιτι σου κ ολα 8α ειναι οπως παλια...
γυρναω πισω και τι βλεπω : o γιος μου νορμαλ,η γυναικα μου μαγειρευε,η κορη μου διαβαζε για τη σχολη της,το εργοστασιο εβγαζε εκατομμυρια!!!
τρομερο σκεφτομαι...πρεπει να παω να ευχαριστησω το βατραχακι....γυρναω στη γεφυρα,το βλεπω κ του λεω:
-μου εσωσες τη ζωη!!!σε ευχαριστω,ζητα μου οτι 8ες και 8α το κανω!!!
-8ελω να μου κανεις sex.απαντησε το βατραχακι..
-μα....ξερεις...εσυ βατραχακι...δεν μπορω...κολυωμαι....
-αααα ολα κ ολα!!εγω σε βοη8ησα τωρα κατσε να με γ....
-καλα,αφου το λες 8α το κανω!!!
και την ωρα που το κανουμε ακουγονται κεραυνοι-αστραπες-λαμψεις παντου-χρωματα-βεγγαλικα....κ μεταμορφωνεται σε ενα 8χρονο κοριτσακι...
-αυτη ειναι η αλη8εια κυριε δικαστα,οχι οι μαλακιες που σας λεει η μανα της!

----------


## nuke

ρωτάει η ξανθιά λοιπόν το συζηγό της :

-Γιάννη πού είναι τα παιδιά?
-στα αγγλικά..
*-John where are the kids??*  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

```
After digging to a depth of 100 meters last year, Japanese scientists 
found traces of copper wire dating back 1000 years, and came to the 
conclusion that their ancestors already had a telephone network one 
thousand years ago.

So, not to be outdone, in the weeks that followed,  Chinese scientists 
dug 200 meters and headlines in the Chinese papers read: "Chinese 
scientists have found traces of 2000 year old optical fibers, and have 
concluded that their ancestors already had advanced high-tech digital 
telephone 1000 years earlier than the Japanese."

One week later, the Greek newspapers reported the following: "After 
digging as deep as 800 meters, Greek scientists have found absolutely 
nothing.



They have concluded that  3000 years ago, their ancestors were already 
using wireless technology.
```

----------


## python

Μια φορά ήταν τρεις φοιτητές που έμεναν σε ένα σπίτι. 
Λέει την μια μέρα ο ένας: 
- Παιδιά σήμερα φύγετε απο το σπίτι γιατί θα φέρω μια γκόμενα. 
Φεύγουν οι άλλοι δυο και πάνε σινεμά. Γυρίζουν μετά απο μια ώρα σπίτι και βλέπουν το σπίτι ανάστατο. Ψάχνουν το φίλο τους και τον βλέπουν στο κρεβάτι τέζα. Του λένε: 
- Τι έγινε ρε τρελέ πως πήγε; Και λέει 
- Η γκόμενα μέχρι 30 φορές και εγώ 10. 
Τρελαίνονται οι φίλοι του. Μια άλλη μέρα λέει ο άλλος φίλος 
- Παιδιά σήμερα φύγετε γιατί θα φέρω γκόμενα 
Φεύγουν οι φίλοι και πάνε σινεμά. Γυρίζουν μετά από μια ώρα και βλέπουν το φίλο τους τέζα στο κρεβάτι. Του λένε: 
- Τι έγινε ρε φίλε πως πήγε; Και εκείνος λέει: 
- Άσε η γκόμενα 40 και εγώ 15. 
Τα παίζουν οι φίλοι του. Μια άλλη μέρα λέει ο τρίτος: 
Παιδιά σήμερα θα φύγετε σήμερα θα φέρω γκόμενα. Φεύγουν οι φίλοι του, πάνε σινεμά, γυρίζουν μετά από μια ώρα, βλέπουν το σπίτι ανάστατο και το φίλο τους τέζα στο κρεβάτι και του λένε: 
- Τι έγινε εδώ πέρα τι κάνατε; Και ο φίλος τους λέει: 
- Ασε μέχρι 20 φορές!!! και λένε οι φίλοι του: 
- Και η γκόμενα; 
- Δεν ήρθε...

----------


## python

Οι γυναίκες το έριξαν στο piercing, χτυπάνε τατουάζ, γεννάνε με ωδίνες, κάνουν λιποαναρρόφηση, τρυπάνε τις κοιλιές τους και βάζουν σιδερικά, παίρνουν δαχτυλίδια στα στομάχια τους για να αδυνατίσουν, φορτώνουν σιλικόνες τα βυζιά τους, υπομένουν lifting, αντέχουν αποτρίχωση με λαβίδα η με κερί, βγάζουν τα φρύδια τους, υφίστανται πόνους περιόδου, τρυπάνε τα αυτιά τους κατά συρροή, και κατά τα αλλά αν τους πεις να τις γαμήσεις από τον κWλ@, σου λένε ότι πονάει!!!

----------


## python

Ένα ζευγάρι αποφάσισε να κάνουν διακοπές ξεχωριστά, αλλού ο άνδρας και αλλού η γυναίκα. Ορκιστήκανε ότι θα ήταν πιστός ο ένας στον άλλον. Τελειώνουν οι διακοπές και γυρίζουν. Λέει ο άνδρας στην γυναίκα: 
- "Αχ! μωρό μου, τι να σου που, βρήκα εκεί που ήμουν μια κοπέλα, γλύκα, και με γούσταρε πολύ, με κάλεσε στο δωμάτιο της, για μια στιγμή έχασα τα μυαλά μου, ξεντυθήκαμε, ξάπλωσε αυτή, μόλις έπεσα πάνω της σε σκέφτηκα εσένα και σηκώθηκα, ντύθηκα και έφυγα. Εσύ πως τα πέρασες;" 
- "Τι να σου πω", λέει η γυναίκα, "τα ίδια περίπου κι εγώ με την διαφορά ότι όταν σε σκέφτηκα εσένα και ήθελα να σηκωθώ, ήμουνα από κάτω και δεν μπορούσα να σηκωθώ."

----------


## cdthelw

Στο ίδιο κλίμα απο paparazzi φυσικά....


Το Κατάστημα Συζύγων 

Ένα κατάστημα που πουλάει νέους συζύγους μόλις έχει ανοίξει στην Νέα Υόρκη, όπου μια γυναίκα πάει να διαλέξει έναν σύζυγο. Στην είσοδο είναι μια επιγραφή που περιγράφει πως λειτουργεί το κατάστημα: Μπορείτε να επισκεφθείτε το κατάστημα ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ! Υπάρχουν έξι όροφοι και η τιμή των προϊόντων αυξάνεται ανεβαίνοντας τους ορόφους. Ο αγοραστής μπορεί να επιλέξει οποιοδήποτε αντικείμενο από έναν ειδικό όροφο, ή μπορεί να διαλέξει να ανέβει στον επόμενο όροφο, αλλά δεν μπορεί να κατέβει, παρά μόνο για να εξέλθει από το κτίριο. 

Μια γυναίκα λοιπόν πηγαίνει στο Κατάστημα Συζύγων για να βρει ένα σύζυγο. Στον πρώτο όροφο, σε πινακίδα στην πόρτα διαβάζει: Όροφος 1 – Αυτοί οι άντρες Έχουν Δουλειά. 
Στον δεύτερο όροφο, σε πινακίδα διαβάζει: Όροφος 2 – Αυτοί οι άντρες Έχουν Δουλειά και Ερωτικό Χαρακτήρα.
Στον τρίτο όροφο, σε πινακίδα διαβάζει: Όροφος 3 - Αυτοί οι άντρες Έχουν Δουλειά, Ερωτικό Χαρακτήρα, και είναι Εξαιρετικά όμορφοι.
"Γουάου," σκέφτεται, αλλά αισθάνεται αναγκασμένη να συνεχίσει. Πηγαίνει στον τέταρτο όροφο, όπου διαβάζει στην πινακίδα:
Όροφος 4 – Αυτοί οι άντρες Έχουν Δουλειά, Ερωτικό Χαρακτήρα, είναι του θανατά Όμορφοι και βοηθάνε στις δουλειές του σπιτιού.
"Ω, ευλογία!" αναφωνεί, "Δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω!"
Εξακολουθεί, και προχωράει στον πέμπτο όροφο, όπου διαβάζει στην πινακίδα: Όροφος 5 - Αυτοί οι άντρες Έχουν Δουλειά, Ερωτικό Χαρακτήρα, είναι του θανατά Όμορφοι, βοηθάνε στις δουλειές του σπιτιού και Έχουν έναν Έντονο Ρομαντισμό. 
Δελεάστηκε να σταματήσει, αλλά συνέχισε στον έκτο όροφο και διάβασε στην πινακίδα:
Όροφος 6 – Είστε η 31.456.012η επισκέπτρια σ' αυτόν το όροφο. Δεν υπάρχουν άντρες σ' αυτόν τον όροφο. Αυτός ο όροφος υπάρχει μόνο και μόνο σαν απόδειξη ότι οι γυναίκες είναι αδύνατον να ικανοποιηθούν. 
Ευχαριστούμε που επισκεφθήκατε το κατάστημα των συζύγων.
Από κάτω, μια άλλη πινακίδα έγραφε:
Προς αποφυγήν παράλογων απαιτήσεων, ο ιδιοκτήτης του καταστήματος άνοιξε ένα Νέο Κατάστημα Γυναικών Συζύγων, ακριβώς απέναντι.
· Ο πρώτος όροφος έχει γυναίκες που τους αρέσει το σεξ.
· Ο δεύτερος όροφος έχει γυναίκες που τους αρέσει το σεξ και έχουν λεφτά.
· Από τον τρίτο μέχρι τον έκτο όροφο δεν υπάρχουν επισκέπτες. 
 
.....
http://www.contra.gr/Columns/Paparazzi/115038.html

Εχει και την τοποθεσία του νέου γηπέδου της ΑΕΚ....

Ελπίζω να μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση προς το site που βάζω και link  ::  απλώς πρέπει να δίνουμε τα εύσημα.

----------


## ngia

*Χημικη αναλυση της γυναικας*

Στοιχείο : Γυναίκα
Σύμβολο : Wo
Εφευρέτης : Αδάμ
Ατομική μάζα : Αποδεκτή στα 53.6 κιλά, αλλά κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 40-200 κιλά.
Γεωγραφική εμφάνιση : Αφθονες ποσότητες σε όλες τις αστικές περιοχές

ΦΥΣΙΚΕΣ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ:
1. Επιφάνεια συνήθως καλυμμένη με μπογιά.
2. Δεν βράζεται με τίποτα, ωστόσο παγώνει στιγμιαία χωρίς κανένα προφανή λόγο.
3. Λιώνει κάτω από ειδική μεταχείριση.
4. Πικρή αν χρησιμοποιηθεί με λανθασμένο τρόπο.
5. Βρίσκεται στην φύση σε διάφορες καταστάσεις από παρθένο μέταλλο μέχρι συνηθισμένο ορυκτό.
6. Υποχωρεί αν δεχτεί πίεση στα σωστά σημεία.

ΧΗΜΙΚΕΣ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ:
1. Έλκεται πολύ ισχυρά από το χρυσό, ασήμι και μια τεράστια γκάμα πολύτιμων λίθων.
2. Απορροφάει τεράστιες ποσότητες ακριβών ουσιών.
3. Μπορεί να εκραγεί στιγμιαία χωρίς κάποιο προειδοποιητικό σημάδι.
4. Αδιάλυτη σε υγρά, αλλά η δράση της αυξάνεται με την χρήση αλκοόλ.
5. Ο πιο ισχυρός χρηματο-μειωτικός παράγοντας στο σύμπαν.

ΧΡΗΣΕΙΣ:
1. Σαν διακοσμητικό στοιχείο, κυρίως μέσα σε σπορ αμάξια.
2. Ισχυρός παράγοντας μείωσης άγχους.
3. Ισχυρός παράγοντας γενικού καθαρισμού.

ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΑΚΕΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ:
1. Αγνό δείγμα γίνεται ροζ αν βρεθεί στην φύση.
2. Παίρνει πράσινο χρώμα αν τοποθετηθεί δίπλα σε ένα ανώτερο δείγμα.

ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΙ:
1. Ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνη εκτός και αν χειριστεί από έμπειρα χέρια.
2. Παράνομη η κατοχή άνω της μίας, αν και μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν αρκετές αρκεί τα δείγματα να μην έρχονται σε επαφή το ένα με το άλλο.

----------


## TheLaz

> 5. Ο πιο ισχυρός χρηματο-μειωτικός παράγοντας στο σύμπαν.


Γνωστό και ως "The power of Τούφα"....

----------


## dazyraby

lady Aντζυ:
-Κυρία Δημητρίου γνωρίζετε τον Πικάσο;
-Αυτό το κίτρινο ανθρωπάκι στα πόκεμον;
(Μα τα ξέρει όλα πια!!!!)


-------------------------------------
Στις μέρες μας η επιστήμη έχει καταφέρει να καταπολεμήσει αρκετές από τις πιο σοβαρές ασθένειες που ταλαιπωρούσαν τους ανθρώπους επί αιώνες.
Ωστόσο τελευταία έχουν κάνει την εμφάνισή τους κάποιες νέες επικίνδυνες ασθένειες, κρούσματα των οποίων καταγράφονται ολοένα και συχνότερα και που δυστυχώς η σύγχρονη ιατρική αδυνατεί προς το παρόν να αντιμετωπίσει. Διαβάστε παρακάτω ορισμένα παραδείγματα και δείτε αν παρουσιάζετε κι εσείς τα ανάλογα συμπτώματα.


Κινητοτηλεφωνίτιδα (Cellphonitis SMSis)


Ομάδες κινδύνου: Όλοι. Από το δεκάχρονο ανιψάκι σας, μέχρι την ογδοντάχρονη γιαγιά σας.


Περιγραφή:Νόσος που προκαλείται από την εξάρτηση σε ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές ασύρματης επικοινωνίας, δημιουργώντας αδυναμία αποχωρισμού από το αντικείμενο του πόθου.


Συμπτώματα: Ο ασθενής κινείται, ζει και αναπνέει σε άμεση συνάρτηση με το κινητό του τηλέφωνο. Αλλάζει συνέχεια μοντέλα, τα οποία και επιδεικνύει σε σχετικούς και άσχετους με λιγότερο ή περισσότερο διακριτικό τρόπο.


Επιπτώσεις: Κρίσεις υστερίας και αντιδράσεις μανιάτισσας μοιρολογίστρας αν υποψιαστεί ότι το ξέχασε σπίτι ή (ακόμα χειρότερα) ότι το έχασε. Αγκύλωση στους αντίχειρες από την αποστολή γραπτών μηνυμάτων και πιθανά εγκεφαλικά από τους φουσκωμένους λογαριασμούς.


Θεραπεία: Ο ασθενής αποστέλλεται έπ' αόριστον εις τις πανέμορφες ζούγκλες του μαγευτικού Κονγκό, όπου και καλείται να επιβιώσει - πάντα έπ' αόριστον - Χρησιμοποιώντας ένα φραπέ γλυκό με γάλα και ένα Ericsson T10 χωρίς κάρτα SIM.


Οξεία Μπουρναζίτιδα (Bournazitis Tsiftetelius)


Ομάδες κινδύνου: Aνδρες και γυναίκες από 15 έως 40 ετών (σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και βάλε ... ).


Περιγραφή: Η ασθένεια είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη και μεταδίδεται ταχύτατα, κυρίως από θηλυκούς φορείς σε αρσενικούς. Προκαλεί εξάρτηση σε κιθαρισμούς χαμηλής αισθητικής στάθμης και στίχους ανύπαρκτου περιεχομένου.


Συμπτώματα: Στα αρσενικά, κύριο σύμπτωμα αποτελούν τα κολλητά μπλουζάκια και οι συνεχόμενες, κυκλικές περιστροφές γύρω από μία πλατεία με το ηχοσύστημα στην τσίτα. Οι θηλυκοί ασθενείς αναγνωρίζονται από τον ανύπαρκτο ρουχισμό, το bleach μαλλί και τις τριώροφες γόβες.


Επιπτώσεις: Αιμορροΐδες και φλεβίτιδα από την ορθοστασία στις εισόδους των clubs. Στομαχικές διαταραχές από την υπερκατανάλωση σκευασμάτων κηροζίνης (μπόμπες - σφηνάκια), καταστροφή εγκεφαλικών κυττάρων από τα ντεκαπάζ. Στις γυναίκες ίσως παρατηρηθούν κα μητρικά λόγω της έλλειψης ένδυσης στα κάτω άκρα.


Θεραπεία: Ο ασθενής κλείνεται σε ένα ηχομονωμένο δωμάτιο για ένα μήνα και δένεται σε μία καρέκλα. Γύρω του, βρίσκονται τοποθετημένα 8 ηχεία,
4 μόνιτορ, 3 δορυφόρους και 6 sub-woofer από τα οποία και ακούγεται επί 18 ώρες το 24ώρο deathmetal, grindcore, punk, ska, και νορβηγικό black. Τις υπόλοιπες 6 ώρες της ημέρας επαναλαμβάνονται συνεχώς τα 3 πρώτα τραγούδια από το The Wall των Pink Floyd.


Καλπάζουσα Αυτοκινιτίτις (Kavlogazia Irritatia)


Ομάδες κινδύνου: Ως επί το πλείστον άνδρες ανάμεσα στα 18 και τα 50


Περιγραφή: Ταύτιση των γενετικών οργάνων του ασθενούς με το αυτοκίνητο το οποίο οδηγεί ή θα ήθελα να οδηγεί. Σε πιο απλή γλώσσα, the bigger, the better.


Συμπτώματα: Ολική γενετική μετάλλαξη του αυτοκινήτου, το οποίο καταλήγει να ομοιάζει με το τέρας του δόκτορος Frankenstein όταν βγήκε από το καλούπι. Χαμηλώματα, ζάντες, ψευδοροφές, αεροτομές, spoiler, είδη υγιεινής, νιτρομπούκαλα και φυσικά το γνωστό και αγαπητό σε όλους ηχοσύστημα, αγορασμένο απ' ευθείας από το Privilege μετά την ανακαίνιση.


Επιπτώσεις: Στον ίδιο τον ασθενή παρατηρείται αύξηση τεστοστερόνης και διόγκωση των γενετικών αδένων (κοινώς @@). Η ίδια διόγκωση παρατηρείται και στους γύρω του όταν παπαρολογεί ακατάπαυστα σχετικά με την αμαξάρα που έχει 'αυτός και κανένας άλλος' και για τα γκομενάκια που έχει βγάλει με αυτή.


Θεραπεία: Απαλλοτρίωση του εν λόγω αυτοκινήτου το οποίο και μετατρέπεται σε κοτέτσι στα Μέγαρα. Στον οδηγό χορηγείται ποδήλατο άνευ σέλας με τρανζιστοράκι δεμένο στο τιμόνι. Εν συνεχεία υποχρεούται να τρέξει τις '24 Ώρες του Λεμάν' χωρίς στάση.


Γουιντοουσοπινγκίτις η Κοινή (Spasarchidittia Femina)


Ομάδες κινδύνου: Γυναίκες. Τελεία.


Περιγραφή: Aσκοπη περιήγηση σε αγορές και αναζήτηση της ικανοποίησης μέσα από την κατανάλωση άχρηστων (στην πλειοψηφία τους) αγαθών. Οι ασθενείς συνήθως περιφέρονται σε ομάδες των δύο ατόμων τουλάχιστον. Σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, παρευρίσκεται και απηυδισμένος εκπρόσωπος του ανδρικού φύλου.


Συμπτώματα: Πεντάλεπτα - τουλάχιστον - κολλήματα σε οποιαδήποτε βιτρίνα βρεθεί μπροστά της είναι το πρώτο δείγμα. Στη συνέχεια, γίνονται περιστασιακές εξορμήσεις για ψώνια από τις οποίες και επιστρέφει με άδεια χέρια. Τελευταίο στάδιο είναι η έξοδος για ψώνια με φίλες, από την οποία επιστρέφει επίσης άπρακτη.


Επιπτώσεις:Τα μολυσμένα άτομα, υπακούοντας σε ένα εσωτερικό κάλεσμα, (όπως οι φάλαινες όταν μεταναστεύουν) εντοπίζουν το ένα το άλλο και σχηματίζουν αγέλες, οι οποίες λυμαίνονται τα εμπορικά κέντρα, τις Γλυφάδες και τα Κολωνάκια, εισβάλλοντας σε μαγαζιά, δοκιμάζοντας τα πάντα και μην αγοράζοντας τίποτα. Στο αντίθετο φύλο, σε περίπτωση που δεν συμμετέχει, ο αντίκτυπος είναι θετικός, καθώς μετά από μια τέτοια εξόρμηση οι κυρίες έχουν πάντα κέφια. Σε περίπτωση συμμετοχής, ομιλούμε για ολική καταρράκωση της αρσενικής libido. Αποτελεί αιτία διαζυγίου.


Θεραπεία: Στέρηση πιστωτικών καρτών. Εγκλεισμός στο σπίτι και (σύμφωνα με το Μουσουλμανικό έθιμο) ξύλο τρεις φορές την ημέρα, ακολουθούμενο από τρίμηνο εγκλεισμό σε τούρκικες γυναικείες φυλακές. Υποχρεωτική χρήση μπούργκας.


Τηλεκατινίαση (Skoupidarioum TVium)


Ομάδες κινδύνου: Aνδρες και - κυρίως - γυναίκες όλων των κοινωνικών στρωμάτων και ηλικιών.


Περιγραφή: Καθήλωση έμπροσθεν του χαζοκυτίου (ευρύτερα γνωστό ως
τηλεόραση) και παρακολούθηση - μετά θρησκευτικής ευλάβειας - reality shows, εκπομπών γκλαμουριάς, μόδας και κοινωνικού ενδιαφέροντος .


Συμπτώματα: Παύση κοινωνικής ζωής κατά τις βραδινές - κυρίως - ώρες καθώς οι επαφές με τους συνανθρώπους σταματούν και την θέση τους καταλαμβάνουν η Τατιάνα, η Λαμπίρη, Το Fame Story, η Φάρμα ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο από τα τηλεοπτικά αριστουργήματα που πλημμυρίζουν τα τελευταία χρόνια τις τηλεοπτικές οθόνες της χώρας.


Επιπτώσεις: Οι πάσχοντες αναπτύσσουν μία σχέση ταύτισης με τα πρόσωπα και τα θέματα τα οποία παρακολουθούν. Ο Νίνο γίνεται γκόμενός τους, ο Μικρούτσικος κολλητός τους και η Τατιάνα η καλύτερή τους φίλη, με την οποία κουτσομπολεύουν με τις ώρες για το ποίος πηδάει ποια, ποια φοράει τι, ποιος πήγε που, τι πρέπει να φορέσουμε όταν πηγαίνουμε στον μπακάλη για σέσκουλα και γιατί είναι στενοχωρημένη η Στέλλα Μπεζεντάκου. (έτσι γράφεται;; :: 


Θεραπεία: Δημιουργία ενός νέου τηλεριάλιτι και ταυτόχρονα ενημερωτικού show, με γενικό τίτλο 'Το Καλαμποκοχώραφο'. Οι ασθενείς μεταφέρονται στις καταπράσινες πεδιάδες του Αμερικάνικου Νότου (South Carolina) όπου και καλούνται να εργάζονται σε μία βαμβακοφυτεία, ντυμένοι με ένα κομμάτι ύφασμα, 23 ώρες το 24ωρο κάτω από πραγματικές συνθήκες, όμοιες με αυτές των νέγρων δούλων στα 1800. Επιπλέον, σε καθημερινή βάση γνωστοί παρουσιαστές reality θα ανακοινώνουν ποιοι θα μαστιγώνονται, ποιες γυναίκες θα βιάζονται από τους τσιφλικάδες και ποιοι θα καλούνται να αποχωρήσουν (από τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο).

----------


## dazyraby

ΑΥΤΗ,βλεπει ενα πολυ ωραιο βραχιολι σε μια βιτρινα κοσμηματοπωλειου...μπαινει και ρωταει

-αν σάς δωσω μια μικρη προκαταβολη,δεχεστε να μού το κρατησετε μεχρι ο αντρας μου να κανει κατι ασυγχωρητο;

========================
-πώς γαργαλας μια πλουσια κοπελα;

-τής κανεις "Gucci Gucci Gucci!"

=======================


ΑΥΤΟΣ υποπτευεται οτι ΑΥΤΗ τον απαταει...ρωταει λοιπον με τακτ

-αγαπη μου,μού φαινεται οτι παιζω δευτερο βιολι

και ΑΥΤΗ

-με φλαουτο σαν το δικο σου,παλι καλα να λες που σε κρατανε στην ορχηστρα


====================

οι διακοπες μας φετος ηταν τελειες...ολο το οδηγημα το εκανε η γυναικα μου...εγω,το μονο που εκανα,ηταν να κραταω το τιμονι και να αλλαζω ταχυτητες

========================

μια γυναικα ειναι απολυτα ικανοποιημενη αν φαινεται δεκα χρονια πιο μικρη απο την κορη της

----------


## dazyraby

Ποίο είναι το άκρον άωτον της εμπιστοσύνης ; ..
..
..
..
..
..
..
- Να τον δίνεις τσι....κι σε κανίβαλο
-------------------------------------------------------------

Εφαρμογή των νόμων του Murphy - σχέση αυτοκινήτου και βροχής.
>> 1. Αν πλύνεις το αυτοκίνητό σου, θα βρέξει.
>> 2. Αν δεν πλύνεις το αυτοκίνητό σου, δε θα βρέξει.
>> 3. Αν πλύνεις το αυτοκίνητό σου για να βρέξει, δεν θα βρέξει.
>> 4. Αν δεν πλύνεις το αυτοκίνητό σου για να μη βρέξει, θα βρέξει.
>> 5. Αν πλύνεις το αυτοκίνητό σου σκεπτόμενος ότι αφού το πλένεις για 
>> να βρέξει
> δεν θα βρέξει, θα βρέξει...

------------------------------------------------------------

#Αχ γιατρέ μου. Τι καιρός κι αυτός. Πυρετοί, γρίπες .... -Ναι δόξα το θεό καλέ πάμε δεν έχω παράπονο.

------------------------------------------------------------

μύδια της Αιγυπτου

πυραμύδια

--
σοφος που πεθανε
--
πσοφός
--
βιαστικοι σαμανοι

σαμάνιμανι

----------


## marculionis

Κατά τη διάρκεια ενός συνεδρίου πληροφορικής (ComDex) ο Bill Gates σύγκρινε
την βιομηχανία πληροφορικής με την αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία για
να καταλήξει στο εξής συμπέρασμα : «Αν η General Motors είχε την ίδια
τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη όπως η βιομηχανία της πληροφορικής σήμερα θα
οδηγούσαμε αυτοκίνητα που θα κόστιζαν 25 δολάρια και θα κατανάλωναν 1 γαλόνι
βενζίνη στα 100 χιλιόμετρα».

Σε μια συνέντευξη τύπου η General Motors, δια στώματος M. West,
έδωσε την εξής απάντηση: «Εάν η General Motors είχε αναπτύξει την
τεχνολογία της όπως η Microsoft τα αυτοκίνητα που θα
οδηγούσαμε θα είχαν τις εξής ιδιότητες :
1. Το αυτοκίνητό σας θα πάθαινε ατύχημα δύο φορές τη μέρα χωρίς κατανοητό
λόγο.
2. Κάθε φορά που οι άσπρες γραμμές του δρόμου ξαναβαφόνταν, θα έπρεπε να
αγοράζετε ξανά νέο αυτοκίνητο.
3. Περιστασιακά το αυτοκίνητο θα ξέφευγε από την πορεία του χωρίς
γνωστή αιτία. Εσείς θα έπρεπε απλά να το δεχτείτε, να ξαναξεκινήσετε και να
συνεχίσετε την πορεία σας.
4. Κάποιες φορές κατά τη διάρκεια ιδιαίτερων ελιγμών όπως για
παράδειγμα μια κλειστή αριστερή στροφή, το αμάξι σας απλά θα
πήγαινε όλο ευθεία και έπειτα θα αρνιώταν να ξαναξεκινήσει, και για να το
αντι-μετωπίσετε εσείς αυτό θα πρέπει να προχωρήστετε σε ολική
αλλαγή και επανεγκατάσταση της μηχανής.
5. Τα αυτοκίνητα δεν θα σας παραδινόντουσαν παρά μόνο μ' ένα κάθισμα διότι
θα έπρεπε να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα στο CAR95 και στο CARNT.
Κάθε κάθισμα επιπλέον θα απαιτούσε ειδική παραγγελία από τη μονάδα
παραγωγής.
6. Η Macintosh θα ανέπτυσσε αυτοκίνητα που θα λειτουργούσαν με ηλεκτρική
ενέργεια, πιο αξιόπιστα, 5 φορές πιο γρήγορα και 2 φορές πιο ελαφριά, αλλά
δεν θα μπορούσαν να κυκλοφορήσουν παρά μόνο στο 5% των δρόμων.
7. Οι ενδείξεις θερμοκρασίας των λαδιών και της μπαταρίας θα ήταν
αντικατεστημένες από τη γενική ένδειξη «Γενική βλάβη»
8. Τα καθίσματα θα απαιτούσαν από κάθε επιβάτη να έχει το ίδιο ύψος και το
ίδιο βάρος.
9. Ο αερόσακος πριν ανοίξει θα ρωτούσε: «Θέλετε οπωσδήποτε να γίνει το
άνοιγμα;»
10. Περιστασιακά οι έξοδοι αυτοκινήτου θα μπλόκαραν. Εσείς δεν θα
μπορούσατε να τις ξανανοίξετε παρά μόνο κάνοντας ένα κόλπο, για παράδειγμα
θα πρέπει συγχρόνως να τραβάτε το χερούλι της πόρτας, να γυρίσετε το κλειδί
και με το άλλο χέρι να αρπάζετε την κεραία του
ραδιοφώνου.
11. Η General Motors θα σας υποχρέωνε να αγοράζετε με κάθε αυτοκίνητο ένα
πακέτο οδικές κάρτες Deluxe της εταιρίας Rand McNally (αφού είναι θυγατρική
της General Motors), ακόμα και αν εσείς δεν θέλετε και ούτε έχετε ανάγκη
αυτές τις κάρτες. Σε περίπτωση που δεν
αγοράζατε αυτά τα έξτρα, το αυτοκίνητό σας θα έτρεχε 50% πιο αργά (ή πιο
γρήγορα). Εξ αιτίας αυτού η Rand McNally θα γίνει στόχος δικαστηρίων.
12. Κάθε φορά που η General Motors θα βγάζει ένα καινούριο μοντέλο, κάθε
οδηγός θα πρέπει να μάθει ξανά να οδηγεί, γιατί καμιά εντολή δεν θα
λειτουργεί όπως ακριβώς στα προηγούμενα μοντέλα.
13. Και τέλος θα πρέπει να πατήσετε το κουμπί «Έναρξη» για να σταματήσει η
μηχανή.

----------


## marculionis

Αλλαγές τηλεφωνικών αριθμών του ΟΤΕ

ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΩΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΩΝ από 19 Ιανουαρίου 2003 

1. Οι αλλαγές σε συντομία 

Οι σημαντικότερες αλλαγές που θα γίνουν στους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς είναι: 

Όλοι οι τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί αλλάζουν και γίνονται 37ψήφιοι (εκτός από ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις) 
Οι νέοι αριθμοί θα προκύπτουν εύκολα από τους παλιούς με προσθήκη 3 μέχρι 15 ψηφίων (ανάλογα με την περιοχή στην οποία βρίσκεται ο καλούμενος αριθμός). 
Τα πρόσθετα ψηφία θα είναι ο υπεραστικός κωδικός της πόλης στην οποία βρίσκεται ο καλούμενος αριθμός και : 
- Αν ο αριθμός διαιρείται με το 17, τότε προσθέτουμε ένα ακόμη ψηφίο, το ψηφίο 9, μπροστά από τον παλιό αριθμό.

- Αν ο αριθμός είναι ζυγός και πολλαπλάσιο του 11, τότε αφαιρούμε το ακέραιο μέρος της κυβικής του ρίζας και προσθέτουμε 21. 

- Αν ο αριθμός λήγει σε 7, τότε μήπως είστε Ζυγός στο ζώδιο; Αν όχι, τότε μήπως είστε Λέων; 

- Αν ο αριθμός είναι πολλαπλάσιο του 340,75 τότε μπορείτε να το μετατρέψετε ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ σε Ευρώ. 

- Αν ο αριθμός αφαιρείται από 932371932103 με χρεωστικό υπόλοιπο πολλαπλάσιο των δύο τελευταίων ψηφίων της ηλικίας της πεθεράς σας (αν δεν έχετε είσαστε τυχεροί), τότε απλά τον ανταλλάσσετε με τον γείτονά σας που έχει αριθμό αντιστρόφως ανάλογο με το υπόλοιπο του τελευταίου σας λογαριασμού της ΕΥΔΑΠ. 

Ο υπεραστικός κωδικός και τα πρόσθετα ψηφία 213954 θα χρησιμοποιούνται πάντα, ακόμη και στις τοπικές (αστικές) κλήσεις. 
Οι αριθμοί επείγουσας ανάγκης 100, 166, 199, 108 και 112 αλλάζουν σε 89271642, 60948743, 3285723648, 356347563492587, 58216481274654329845723562345434342334112328651. 
Για τις διεθνείς κλήσεις θα συνεχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται το διεθνές πρόθεμα 0087569870320238764329087. 


2. Οι αλλαγές αναλυτικά 

Όλοι οι απλοί τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί της χώρας γίνονται 37ψήφιοι. Μπροστά από τον παλιό αριθμό προστίθεται ο Υπεραστικός Κωδικός της περιοχής του τηλεφώνου που καλείτε και στη συνέχεια 9 ακόμη ψηφία, τα ψηφία 363643587. Από τώρα και στο εξής θα καλούνται και τα 37 ψηφία, είτε η κλήση είναι τοπική (αστική) είτε υπεραστική. 

Δηλ. η νέα γενική μορφή του καλούμενου αριθμού θα είναι: 

Υπεραστικός κωδικός της περιοχής του καλούμενου αριθμού Επιπλέον ψηφία 363643587 Παλιός αριθμός 



Παραδείγματα κλήσεων εσωτερικού 

Παλιός τρόπος Νέος ενιαίος Τρόπος 
Καλούμενος στην Πολύ Παλιός τρόπος Παλιός τρόπος Τοπική και Υπεραστική κλήση 
Αθήνα 2110499 010 ? 2110499 21 ? 02110324543543499 
ή ευκολότερα
215234532455430 ? 2114365326245636430499 
Πάτρα 431099 0610 ? 431099 261 ? 051564361261465431099 
ή ευκολότερα
25325235235610 ? 431554135231099 
Κατερίνη 29399 03510 ? 29399 2351 ? 05312523532523529399 
ή ευκολότερα
035538756723710 ? 29391542351435139 



Παραδείγματα Διεθνών κλήσεων 

Πολύ Παλιός τρόπος Νέος τρόπος 
Κλήση από το εξωτερικό για Αθήνα +30 ? 1 ? 2110499 Ξεχάστε τον 
Κλήση από το εξωτερικό για Πάτρα +30 ? 61 ? 431099 >> 
Κλήση από το εξωτερικό για Κατερίνη +30 ? 351 ? 29399 >> 
Κλήση προς το εξωτερικό Χρησιμοποιείτε το 00423142543154265246153765 

Από 19/1/2003 Δεν ισχύουν πλέον οι παλιοί αριθμοί. 

Οι κλήσεις πραγματοποιούνται μόνο με τους νέους αριθμούς. Σε περίπτωση που κληθεί ένας παλιός αριθμός, ακούγεται ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα που σας ενημερώνει για το λανθασμένο σας τρόπο και σας βάζει επιδεικτικά στη θέση που σας αξίζει. 

Για κάθε λάθος αριθμό που καλείτε προστίθεται το νούμερο (σε cent) στο λογαριασμό σας. 

Καλά ξεμπερδέματα...

----------


## marculionis

ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ (updated!!)



Κ Ποιος ακριβώς ενημέρωσε τον Ταρζάν για το πώς ονομάζεται;

Κ Γιατί τόσα χρόνια δεν έχει καταφέρει να στεγνώση η "Λούτσα"; 

Κ Όταν δεν βρέχει, πώς ονομάζεται το Rain Forest; 

Κ Από πού παίρνει ρεύμα το Μπλε Ελεκτρίκ; 

Κ Τι θα πρωτοπρολάβουμε να κάνουμε τελικά, του "Αγίου Π@@@@ου ανήμερα"; 

Κ Πού ακριβώς είδε το "άλογο" ή τον "κάμπο" αυτός που αποφάσισε να δώσει 

Κ όνομα στον "ιππόκαμπο"; 

Κ Πώς είναι όλοι τόσο σίγουροι ότι οι λάμπες βγάζουν φως και όχι ότι ρουφάνε απλώς το σκοτάδι; 

Κ Τι ακριβώς σιχαίνεται ο Μίκυ Μάους και φοράει γάντια; 

Κ Αφού το σύμπαν διαστέλλεται, γιατί κάθε μέρα δυσκολεύομαι όλο και 

Κ περισσότερο να βρω να παρκάρω; 

Κ Αυτό το "διαφανές-περιτύλιγμα-μα-τις-φουσκάλες-που-κάνουν-τσούκου-τσούκου-και-κάθονται-όλοι-και-τις-σπάνε-σαν-υπνοτισμένοι" ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται με μία λέξη??? 

Κ Με ποιόν ακριβώς μπορεί να έχει κόντρα, ένα πλακέ; 

Κ Για ποιο πράγμα ντρέπονται οι "Ανώνυμες Εταιρίες"; 

Κ Αφού οι μεταξωτές κορδέλες βρίσκονται πιο εύκολα από τα φύκια, πού είναι ακριβώς το πρόβλημα; 

Κ Τα πετρόψαρα επιπλέουν; 

Κ Τώρα με το Ευρώ, τα νομίσματα στην ετικέτα της Cuervo θα παραμείνουν ιδια; 

Κ Αφού οι πίτσες είναι στρογγυλές, δε θα ήταν πιο λογικό, οι πιτσαρίες να έχουν στρογγυλά τραπέζια; 

Κ Γιατί η γεύση των αβγών δε θυμίζει καθόλου κοτόπουλο; 

Κ Δεν είναι περιττό να χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο πριν το σηκώσουν, στις γραμμές των Μέντιουμ; 

Κ Αφού υπάρχει Θεός, γιατί οι εκκλησίες έχουν αλεξικέραυνα; 

Κ Αν ένα Ζιγκ-Ζάγκ σταματήσει στη μέση, λέγεται "ζιγκ" ή απλώς ευθεία; 

Κ Γιατί τα λένε meeting αφού όσοι συμμετέχουν γνωρίζονται ήδη; 

Κ Αφού όλοι αυτοί "απευθύνουν χαιρετισμό", γιατί μετά δεν φεύγουν; 

Κ Πόσα "Μετ" έχουν μαζευτεί πια σε αυτή την περιοχή, ώστε να την ονομάσουν "Μετς"; 

Κ Αυτός που έγραψε το στίχο "Σαν την παπαρούνα μοιάζεις, όλο χρώματα αλλάζεις", τι ακριβώς είχε πάρει; 

Κ Όταν ένα "χάσκυ" κλείσει τελικά το στόμα του, πώς λέγεται; 

Κ Ο Νόε, συμπεριέλαβε και τερμίτες στην Κιβωτό;

----------


## marculionis

Νέες Απορίες

- Αφού το ψάρι πάει με λευκό κρασί, δεν θα έπρεπε το σούσι να πηγαίνει με σταφύλια?

- Τα κουνούπια θα σταματούσαν να μας τσιμπάνε αν τους ταιζαμε πάνω στο τραπέζι ένα έτοιμο μπολάκι με αίμα?

- Αντί να φεύγουμε σιγά-σιγά, δεν θα μπορούσαμε να μείνουμε λίγο ακόμα και μετά να φύγουμε γρήγορα-γρήγορα?

- Από καθαρά ανατομικής πλευράς, σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο του αιδοίου δένεται το καράβι, προκειμένου να το σύρει?

- Πού στήριζε η Εύα το φύλλο συκής?

- Θα είχε διαφορά για κάποιον αν, αντί να τραβάει ένα ζόρι, το έσπρωχνε?

- Όταν οι πρωταγωνίστριες στις τσόντες τελειώνουν με ΝΑΙ, ΝΑΙ, ΝΑΙ, σε τι ακριβώς συμφωνούν?

- Αφού ο Superman πετάει με τέτοια ταχύτητα, γιατί δεν έχει ποτέ μυγάκια κολλημένα πάνω του?

- Ο "Θεός βοηθός", πού ακριβώς βρίσκεται στο οργανόγραμμα?

- Με τι μονάδες ακριβώς, μετριέται το πεντα-νόστι΅ο?

- Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί ένα "ζαμάνι"?

- Ο Νταρντανιάν ήταν Αρμένης?

- Πού βρισκόταν η Παλαιά Ζηλανδία?

- Ο "μπεκρή-μεζές" φαίνεται στο αλκοτέστ?

- Δηλαδή, εκτός από "ένα μικρό πορτοκαλί φρούτο με κουκούτσι" τι άλλο μπορεί να εστί ένα βερίκοκο?

- Αν βάλεις ανάποδα τις μπαταρίες σε ένα φακό, βγάζει σκοτάδι?

- Τι μονάδα μέτρησης είναι το "κοτζάμ"?

- Όταν ένα "τόσο δα" μεγαλώσει, γίνεται "τόοοοοσα δα" ή "τόσο δάααααα"?

----------


## marculionis

Αμερική VS Καναδά

Πραγματικός διάλογος μέσω ραδιοεπικοινωνίας που έγινε τον περασμένο
Ιανουάριο μεταξύ ενός αμερικάνικου πολεμικού σκάφους και καναδών στα ανοικτά
των ακτών της Νέας Γης.

ΚΑΝΑΔΟΙ: Παρακαλούμε αλλάξτε την πορεία σας κατά 15 μοίρες νότια για να
αποφύγετε την σύγκρουση.

ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΙ: Συνιστούμεν, αλλάξετε εσείς την πορεία σας 15 μοίρες βόρεια για
να αποφύγετε σύγκρουση.

ΚΑΝΑΔΟΙ: Αρνητικό. Πρέπει εσείς να αλλάξετε την πορεία σας.

ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΙ: Σας ομιλεί ο κυβερνήτης του αμερικάνικου πολεμικού
σκάφους, επαναλαμβάνω αλλάξτε αμέσως την πορεία σας.

ΚΑΝΑΔΟΙ: Αρνητικό, αλλάξτε εσείς την πορεία σας.

ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΙ: Είμαστε το αεροπλανοφόρο USS LINKOLN, το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο
σκάφος του αμερικάνικου στόλου Ατλαντικού. Συνοδευόμαστε από τρία
αντιτορπιλικά, τρία καταδρομικά και μεγάλο αριθμό πλοίων συνοδείας. Σας
διατάζω να αλλάξετε την πορεία σας, αλλιώς θα ληφθούν εναντίον σας μέτρα για
να διασφαλισθεί η ασφάλεια του σκάφους.

ΚΑΝΑΔΟΙ: Σας ομιλεί ο φάρος. Πράξτε τα δέοντα

----------


## DragonFighter

Ποιον περασμένο Γενάρη; 3 χρόνια ξέρω αυτό το "πραγματικό" ανέκδοτο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ashi

ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ

* ΣΟΣΙΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες και δίνεις τη μία στο γείτονά σου
* ΚΟΜΜΟΥΝΙΣΜΟΣ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, η κυβέρνηση παίρνει και τις δύο και σου δίνει λίγο γάλα
* ΦΑΣΙΣΜΟΣ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, η κυβέρνηση παίρνει και τις
δύο και σου πουλά λίγο γάλα
* ΝΑΖΙΣΜΟΣ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, η κυβέρνηση τις παίρνει και
σε σκοτώνει κιόλας
* ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες , η κυβέρνηση παίρνει
και τις 2, σκοτώνει τη μία, αρμέγει την άλλη και στο τέλος πετά το γάλα
* ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΙΑΚΟΣ ΚΑΠΙΤΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, πουλάς τη μία, αγοράζεις ένα ταύρο, πολλαπλασιάζεις το κοπάδι και η οικονομία αναπτύσσεται ομαλά. Στη συνέχεια, πουλάς όλο το κοπάδι, γίνεσαι εισοδηματίας και ζεις καλύτερα.
* ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, πουλάς τη μία και αναγκάζεις την άλλη να παράγει το γάλα που αντιστοιχεί σε 4 αγελάδες. Αργότερα, προσλαμβάνεις έναν εμπειρογνώμονα για να αναλύσει τους λόγους για τους οποίους η αγελάδα έπεσε νεκρή.
* ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες και απεργείς επειδή θέλεις 3.
* ΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες και τις
ανασχεδιάζεις έτσι ώστε να έχουν το 1/10 του μεγέθους τους και να παράγουν 20 φορές περισσότερο γάλα. Μετά σχεδιάζεις ένα έξυπνο καρτούν, το ονομάζεις COWKEMON και το πουλάς σε όλο τον κόσμο.
* ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις 2 αγελάδες και τις
ανασχεδιάζεις έτσι ώστε να ζουν 100 χρόνια, να τρώνε μία φορά το μήνα και να αυτοαρμέγονται.
* ΙΤΑΛΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις δύο αγελάδες αλλά δεν ξέρεις
που είναι, έτσι κάνεις διάλειμμα για φαγητό.
* ΡΩΣΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις δύο αγελάδες, τις μετράς και
μαθαίνεις ότι στην πραγματικότητα έχεις 5. Τις ξαναμετράς και μαθαίνεις ότι έχεις 42. Την τρίτη φορά μαθαίνεις ότι έχεις δύο ξανά. Μετά σταματάς να μετράς και ανοίγεις ακόμη ένα μπουκάλι βότκα.
* ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις δύο αγελάδες, 300 ανθρώπους να τις αρμέγουν, ισχυρίζεσαι ότι εξασφαλίζεις πλήρη απασχόληση και υψηλή παραγωγικότητα και συλλαμβάνεις τον δημοσιογράφο που ανακοινώνει τους παραπάνω αριθμούς.
* ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις δύο αγελάδες, τις πουλάς
όσο-όσο, με τα λίγα χρήματα που σου δίνουν δίνεις προκαταβολή για να πάρεις αυτοκίνητο, το οποίο αποπληρώνεις σε 7.083 δόσεις.
* ΙΝΔΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις δύο αγελάδες και απλά τις
λατρεύεις (είναι ιερό ζώο στην Ινδία)
* ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ : Έχεις δύο αγελάδες και είναι και οι δύο τρελές

----------


## hOG*

41 ΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ

1) Οι τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες διαρκούν περίπου 30 δευτερόλεπτα
2) Οι σκηνές με "γυμνό" στις ταινίες είναι πάντα γυναικείες
3) Γνωρίζεις πως δουλεύει το αυτοκίνητο
4) Οι πενθήμερες διακοπές χρειάζονται μια βαλίτσα μόνο
5) Το ποδόσφαιρο την Κυριακή
6) Η ουρά για να πας σε τουαλέτες είναι κατά 80% μικρότερες
7) Ανοίγεις τα βαζάκια από μόνος σου
8 ) Οι φίλοι σου δεν στη "σπάνε" αμά βάλεις κιλά
9) Τα οπίσθια σου δεν είναι ποτέ λόγος για μια συνέντευξη
10) Όλοι οι οργασμοί σου είναι αληθινοί
11) Η κοιλιά από το ποτό δεν σε κάνει λιγότερο όμορφο
12) Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει εάν στις τουαλέτες δεν υπάρχει κάθισμα
13) Δεν χρειάζεται να κουβαλάς μια τσάντα γεμάτη άχρηστα πράγματα
14) Πας στην τουαλέτα μόνος σου
15) Το επίθετο σου μένει πάντα το ίδιο
16) Στα εστιατόρια τρως όλο το φαγητό
17) Μπορείς να κάνεις μπάνιο και να ετοιμαστείς σε 10 λεπτά
18 ) Όσο σεξ και να κάνεις δεν χάνεις την υπόληψη σου
19) Τα εσώρουχα σου κοστίζουν ακόμα 5.000 η συσκευασία των τριών
20) Δεν χρειάζεται να ξυρίζεσαι από τον λαιμό και κάτω
21) Εάν στα 34 είσαι ακόμα "single" κανείς δεν το κάνει θέμα
22) Όλα στο πρόσωπο σου παραμένουν στο φυσικό τους χρώμα
23) Η σοκολάτα είναι απλά "ένα τσίμπημα", όχι το επιδόρπιο σου
24) Μπορείς κάποτε να γίνεις πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (ή πρωθυπουργός)
25) Μπορείς να φορέσεις μια άσπρη φανέλα σε ένα ενυδρείο
26) 3 ζευγάρια παπούτσια είναι αρκετά
27) Τα προκαταρκτικά είναι "optional"
28 ) Δεν χρειάζεται να τακτοποιείς το διαμέρισμα κάθε φορά που 'ρχεται ένας υδραυλικός
29) Στο συνεργείο σου λένε πάντα την αλήθεια
30) Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει εάν κανείς δεν πρόσεξε το καινούριο σου κούρεμα
31) Μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις τηλεόραση σε απόλυτη ησυχία με έναν φίλο χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι: "Είναι νευριασμένος μαζί μου;"
32) Γνωρίζεις τουλάχιστον 10 τρόπους για να ανοίξεις μια μπύρα
33) Όταν κάθεσαι δεν χρειάζεται να θυμάσαι τι φοράς για να βάλεις ανάλογα τα πόδια σου
34) Ασπρα μαλλιά ίσον μεγαλύτερη γοητεία
35) Κανείς δεν χαζεύει το στήθος σου ενώ σου μιλά
36) Μπορείς να αγοράσεις προφυλακτικά χωρίς ο υπάλληλος να σε φανταστεί γυμνό
37) Σε ένα πάρτυ εάν κάποιος άλλος ντυθεί με τα ίδια ρούχα μπορεί να γίνει φίλος σου
38 ) Ρέψιμο
39) Τα παπούτσια σου ποτέ δεν σε πληγώνουν και δεν χρειάζονται άλλαγμα
40) Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να θυμάσαι όλα τα γενέθλια των άλλων
41) Baywatch

----------


## hOG*

Tα ρεμάλια οι Έλληνες 

Ένας λαός απρόβλεπτος, που λατρεύει τον πρωινό ύπνο και το αραλίκι, 
αλλά έρχεται δεύτερος σε εργατικότητα στον κόσμο μετά τα τζαπόνια (δες 
τι μαθαίνεις μαζί μου)!!! 

Ένα έθνος καταχρεωμένο, με καταθέσεις όμως στην Ελβετία . Ένας 
λαός που πεινάει (θεωρητικά), αλλά το καλοκαίρι μένει στο πολυτελές 
ξενοδοχείο, στη διπλανή σουίτα με τον Aγγλο που έκανε οικονομίες όλον 
τον χρόνο για να έρθει διακοπές εδώ που είναι καλά και φτηνά. Και του 
πηδάμε και την γκόμενα και τον σπάμε και στο ξύλο, άμα ζητήσει τα ρέστα 
του, και τον στήνουμε και στο αεροδρόμιο μερικές μέρες, για να 
εμπεδώσει τη δύναμη του εργατικού κινήματος στην Ελλάδα, που διεκδικεί 
περισσότερα λεφτά και λιγότερη δουλειά. 

Η Ευρώπη θέλει να βάλει την Ελλάδα στο ένα της παπούτσι, αλλά το πιο 
πιθανό είναι να καταλήξει η ίδια να περπατάει ξυπόλητη. Ποιος άλλος 
λαός έβγαλε ποτέ άσμα, με ενδεικτικούς για την ψυχολογία της 
βαριεστιμάρας στίχους: Θα πουλήσω το ρολόι και θα πάρω κομπολόι; 



Που αν το πεις αυτό σε Γερμανό θα πέσει κάτω λιπόθυμος και θα 
κάνεις ένα μικρό Παγκόσμιο για να τον συνεφέρεις. 

Τα ρεμάλια είναι παντοτινά κι εμείς χρόνια τώρα επιβιώνουμε ως έθνος 
χάρη στην τσαχπινιά και τη ρεμαλιά μας. Ο Έλληνας έχει 
την ψυχολογία του αμετανόητου ρεμαλιού γραμμένη στο DNA του (επιστροφές 
δεν γίνονται δεκτές). Εγωιστές, καλοπερασάκηδες, ζαμανφουτίστες, 
τεμπέληδες (έχουμε και τις αρετές μας), άστατοι, απρόβλεπτοι, τσαμπουκάδες, αιώνια ανώριμοι. Και παρόλα αυτά γοητευτικοί (έναν καθρέφτη!). Mια χώρα 
φτωχή, που τα παίρνει από τους πλούσιους συγγενείς της, για να πληρώσει 
τα βερεσέδια στον μπακάλη και καταλήγει να τρώει στα μπουζούκια τους 
λογαριασμούς Δ.E.H.,O.T.E. και EYΔAΠ, για τα μάτια τής απέναντι ξανθιάς .... 

Για αυτό ακριβώς εκνευρίζομαι με τους απέξω και με τους μέσα μερικές φορές όταν δεν δείχνουν το σέβας που έχουν υποχρέωση να εκφράζουν. Γονυπετείς, δηλαδή, και με ταπεινότητα. Και δεν είναι ότι δεν μας γουστάρουν ή ότι δεν τους 
λέει η χώρα μας. Είναι το αιώνιο κόμπλεξ που θα νιώθουν πάντα οι 
χθεσινοί για αυτούς που τους φωτίσανε. Έτσι η Kατρίν δημοσιογράφος εκ 
Παρισίων, πρώην γκόμενα του κολλητού μου, διαμένουσα εν Eλλάδι, 
πίνοντας τη φραπεδιά της κάτω από μουριά στην Πλάκα, ακουμπώντας τα 
ποδαράκια της σε δυο καρέκλες και τα χεράκια της σε άλλες δυο, έβριζε 
με τα σπαστά ελληνικά της την Eλλάδα και τους Έλληνες. Τα καμάκια, τους 
σερβιτόρους, τους ταξιτζήδες, τις συνήθειές μας, εμένα, τον γκόμενό της, και έχουν 
περάσει από τότε 10 χρόνια και ακόμη ζει και δουλεύει στην Aθήνα. Στη 
χώρα της δεν θα τόλμαγε να απλώσει την ποδάρα στην καρέκλα και τον καφέ 
της δεν θα τσακιζόντουσαν να της τον κεράσουν. Στη χώρα της ο Γάλλος 
είναι Γάλλος κι ο Ξένος είναι Ξένος! 

Όταν οι Ευρωπαίοι κοιμούνται κι ονειρεύονται τις καλοκαιρινές τους 
διακοπές στην Ελλάδα, εμείς αναστενάζουμε πάνω σε τραπέζια, έχουμε 
κυκλοφοριακό στις 4 το ξημέρωμα στην παραλιακή, παρκάρουμε μες στη μέση 
στην Ομόνοια για να πάρουμε εφημερίδες, πλακωνόμαστε στα φιλιά κι αν 
τύχει όχι σπάνια πλακωνόμαστε και στις σφαλιάρες μεταξύ μας. Όλοι μας 
θέλουμε να είμαστε πρωθυπουργοί, γιατί εκτός από τη δόξα θα βάζαμε και 
τάξη σ' αυτόν τον τόπο κι όλοι μας έχουμε άποψη για όλα. Πουθενά στον 
κόσμο δεν βγαίνουν στους δρόμους οι γαύροι για να πανηγυρίσουν που 
έχασε ο ΠΑΟ από τον Aγιαξ, και δυο γειτονιές παραπέρα να πανηγυρίζουν 
οι Παναθηναϊκοί που έχασαν μεν, αλλά έφτασαν πολύ κοντά στη νίκη δε. 
Εκτός όλων αυτών των αρετών, πίνουμε, καπνίζουμε τα φουγάρα της 
Ευρώπης, βρίζουμε και ζούμε και παραπάνω από όλους τους Ευρωπαίους. 
Θεοί; Θεοί. 

Όποια πέτρα κι αν σηκώσεις σ' όλο τον κόσμο, βρίσκεις από κάτω 
Ελληνάρα, ο οποίος διαπρέπει κιόλας σ'αυτή τη χώρα που ξέπεσε. Δεν ξέρω 
αν φταίει το κύτταρό μας, αλλά αυτόν ακριβώς που διαπρέπει τον 
φθονούμε, σπανίως τον στηρίζουμε εκτός κι αν έχει γίνει μακαρίτης και 
συνήθως πριν διαπρέψει έξω, εδώ τον έχουμε πετροβολήσει. 



Στα μεγαλύτερα ινστιτούτα ερευνών, στα πανεπιστήμια, στα καζίνα, 



ακόμα και στις φυλακές, οι καλύτερες μούρες που κάνουν καριέρα είναι ελληνικές. 

Για αυτό γουστάρω που είμαι Έλληνας, που λιάζομαι στο Aιγαίο, 



που κλαίω με τον Πύρρο Δήμα, που γελάω με τον Χατζηχρήστο στον 
Ηλία Tου 16ου (fake μπάτσος που από τσιλιαδόρος γίνεται εξουσία), με 
την καφετζού Βασιλειάδου.



Γουστάρω τις ΔΕΛΤΑ στις γειτονιές που εκτός από τοματάκι ΚΥΚΝΟΣ, 



ρίχνεις και μια πολιτική ανάλυση. 



Γουστάρω τα θερινά τα σινεμά, γουστάρω που έχουμε τα χιλιάδες μπαρ, κλαμπ, 
ταβέρνες, σουβλατζίδικα, γουστάρω που έχουμε ταξιτζήδες με πτυχίο αρχιτέκτονα, που ακόμα κουτσομπολεύουμε, που έχουμε τέλεια φέτα. 



Γουστάρω ούζα στο Πλωμάρι στη Μυτιλήνη, ρακιά και Ψαραντώνη στα Ανώγεια, 



τις πίπιζες στο πανηγύρι του Συμιού στο Μεσολόγγι και γουστάρω που στα Σάλωνα σφάζουν αρνιά και στο Χρυσό κριάρια και στης Μαρίας την ποδιά σφάζονται παλικάρια. 





Γενικά, γουστάρω πολύ που είμαι Έλληνας!!!

----------


## hOG*

Η ακόλουθη είναι μια πραγματική ερώτηση που δόθηκε πριν χρόνια στο 
Μετσόβειο Πολυτεχνείο στο τμήμα χημικών μηχανικών. 

Η απάντηση ήταν τόσο εμβριθής ώστε ο καθηγητής την τοιχοκόλλησε στον 
πίνακα ανακοινώσεων και έκτοτε έχει γίνει θρύλος 

Ερώτηση: 



Η κόλαση είναι εξώθερμος (αποδίδει θερμότητα) ή ενδόθερμος; (απορροφά θερμότητα); 



Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές τεκμηρίωσαν τις απαντήσεις τους xρησιμοποιώντας τον 
νόμο του Boyle, (τα αέρια ψύχονται όταν εκτονώνονται και θερμαίνονται όταν 
συμπιέζονται) ή κάποιο παραπλήσιο φυσικό νόμο. 



Ένας όμως φοιτητής, έδωσε την ακόλουθη απάντηση: Αρχικά, πρέπει να ξέρουμε 
πως μεταβάλλεται η μάζα της κόλασης, συναρτήσει του χρόνου. Aρα, πρέπει να 
γνωρίζουμε τον ρυθμό μετακίνησης των ψυχών πρός την κόλαση καθώς και τον 
ρυθμό αποχώρησης από αυτήν. Πιστεύω πως ασφαλώς μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι
άπαξ και μία ψυχή εισαχθεί στην κόλαση, δεν θα αποχωρήσει ποτέ. Έτσι λοιπόν, 
καμία ψυχή δεν φεύγει. Όσο για τον αριθμό των ψυχών που εισέρχονται στην 
κόλαση, ας εξετάσουμε τις διάφορες θρησκείες που υπάρχουν στον κόσμο σήμερα. 
Μερικές από αυτές τις θρησκείες, διακηρύσσουν ότι όσοι δεν είναι μέλη τους, 
τους περιμένει η κόλαση. Εφ' όσον υπάρχουν περισσότερες από μία τέτοιες 
θρησκείες και οι άνθρωποι δεν ανήκουν σε περισσότερες από μία θρησκείες, 
προκύπτει ότι όλες οι ψυχές, πηγαίνουν στην κόλαση. Λαμβάνοντας τους ρυθμούς 
γεννήσεων και θανάτων ως έχουν, μπορούμε να αναμένουμε ότι ο αριθμός των ψυχών 

στην κόλαση, αυξάνεται με εκθετική μορφή. Τώρα, παρατηρούμε τον ρυθμό 
μεταβολής του όγκου στην κόλαση διότι ο νόμος του Boyle ορίζει ότι 
προκειμένου η θερμοκρασία και η πίεση στην κόλαση να παραμείνουν σταθερές, 
ο όγκος οφείλει να αυξάνεται καθώς προστίθενται ψυχές. Αυτό μας δίνει δύο 
πιθανότητες: 

1. Αν η κόλαση διογκούται με ρυθμό μικρότερο από τον ρυθμό εισαγωγής των 
ψυχών σε αυτήν, τότε η θερμοκρασία και η πίεση στην κόλαση θα αυξάνεται έως 
ότου αυτή εκραγεί. 

2. Βεβαίως, αν η κόλαση διογκούται με ρυθμό γρηγορότερο από τον ρυθμό 
εισόδου των ψυχών σε αυτήν, τότε η θερμοκρασία και η πίεση θα μειώνονται έως 
ότου η κόλαση παγώσει. 

Τι από τα δύο ισχύει λοιπόν: 

Αν αποδεχθούμε αυτό που είπε κάποια πρώην μου προς εμένα, κατά την διάρκεια 
του πρώτου έτους, ότι "...θα είναι μία παγωμένη μέρα στην κόλαση πριν 
κοιμηθώ μαζί σου..." και συνυπολογίσω το γεγονός ότι συνεχίζω να μην έχω 
πετύχει να έχω σεξουαλικές σχέσεις μαζί της, τότε η 2η πιθανότητα δεν μπορεί 
να ισχύει και έτσι, είμαι σίγουρος ότι η κόλαση είναι εξώθερμη και δεν θα 
παγώσει." 


Ο φοιτητής έλαβε το μοναδικό 10.

----------


## ashi

ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟΙ ΝΟΜΟΙ:

> > - ΗΠΑ, California, Chico(δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Η πυροδότηση πυρηνικού όπλου στα όρια του Δήμου τιμωρείται με πρόστιμο
>$500.
> > Τόσο αυστηρά; Γιατί δεν τον χτυπάτε με χάρακα στο χέρι;
> > - ΗΠΑ, California, Los Angeles(δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Απαγορεύεται στους σκύλους να ζευγαρώνουν σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 500
>μέτρων από εκκλησίες. Οι παραβάτες τιμωρούνται με πρόστιμο $500 και
>φυλάκιση 6 μηνών.
> > Εκτός κι αν τα σκυλιά έχουν εξομολογηθεί πριν τη πράξη...
> > - ΗΠΑ, California, Palm Springs(δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Απαγορεύεται η διέλευση καμήλας από την Palm Canyon Driveμεταξύ 16.00
>και 18.00.
> > Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες ο δακτύλιος είναι ελεύθερος...
> > - ΗΠΑ, California, San Diego(δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Oσοι αφήνουν χριστουγεννιάτικα στολίδια στα σπίτια τους μετά τη 2α
>Φεβρουαρίου τιμωρούνται με πρόστιμο $100.
> > Είπαμε, οι Γιορτές τελείωσαν! Πάρτε το χαμπάρι!
> > - ΗΠΑ, Colorado, Alamosa (δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Η εκτόξευση πυραύλων κατά αυτοκινήτων είναι παράνομη.
> > Όχι, ρε γαμώτο και ήθελα να χτυπήσω το αυτοκίνητο του γείτονα που το
>βάζει μπροστά στη πόρτα μου!
> > - ΗΠΑ, Colorado, LoganCounty(δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Είναι παράνομο το φιλί σε μια γυναίκα ενώ αυτή κοιμάται.
> > Αν τη φιλάς και κοιμάται, τότε μάλλον πρέπει να μιλήσεις με τον κ.
>Ασκητή...
> > - ΗΠΑ, Florida, Pensacola(δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Οι πολίτες δεν επιτρέπεται να κυκλοφορούν στο κέντρο της πόλης με
>λιγότερα από $10 στην τσέπη τους.
> > Καλά σου λέει κύριε! Που πας με 10$; Η ζωή είναι ωραία και πρέπει να
>καλοπερνάς!
> > - ΗΠΑ, Massachusetts(πολιτειακός νόμος):
> > Απαγορεύεται το ροχαλητό εκτός και εάν όλα τα παράθυρα της
>κρεβατοκάμαρας είναι κλειστά και κλειδωμένα.
> > - ΗΠΑ, Massachusetts(πολιτειακός νόμος):
> > Απαγορεύονται οι γορίλες στο πίσω κάθισμα των αυτοκινήτων.
> > Χθες κουβαλούσα τον Γκοντζίλα στο πίσω κάθισμα. Ελπίζω να μην με έπιασε
>η κάμερα της Τροχαίας...
> > - ΗΠΑ, New York(πολιτειακός νόμος):
> > Η ποινή για όποιον πηδάει από κάποιο κτίριο είναι θάνατος.
> > Σώωωωωπα!
> > - ΗΠΑ, New York(πολιτειακός νόμος):
> > Oταν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί ασανσέρ πρέπει να έχει τα χέρια διπλωμένα
>μπροστά του και να κοιτά την πόρτα.
> > Αντε, γιατί πολύ θάρρος πήραμε...
> > - ΗΠΑ, Texas, Texarkana(δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Οι κάτοχοι αλόγων δεν επιτρέπεται να τα ιππεύουν νύχτα, εάν αυτά δε
>φέρουν πίσω φώτα.
> > ... και δεν έχουν περάσει ΚΤΕΟ.
> > - Ελβετία, (εθνικός νόμος):
> > Οι πολίτες δεν επιτρέπεται να τραβούν το καζανάκι της τουαλέτας μετά τις
>22.00.
> > Φαντάσου να σε πιάσει τσιρλιπιπί μετά τις 22.00! Με αρωματικά
>"δεντράκια" θα κυκλοφορείς στο σπίτι...
> > - Δανία, (εθνικός νόμος):
> > Δεν επιτρέπεται στους οδηγούς αυτοκινήτων να εκκινούν τα οχήματά τους
>ενώ κάποιος βρίσκεται κάτω από αυτά.
> > Εκτός κι αν αυτός ο κάποιος, αρχικά ήταν μπροστά στο αυτοκίνητο...
> > - Δανία, (εθνικός νόμος):
> > Oταν ένα αυτοκίνητο κινείται θα πρέπει κάποιος να προηγείται, φέροντας
>μια σημαία, για να ειδοποιεί τα ιππήλατα οχήματα ότι έρχεται μηχανοκίνητο
>όχημα.
> > Και ο Τσεναϊ στην οροφή...
> > - Γαλλία, (εθνικός νόμος):
> > Δεν επιτρέπεται να δίνεται το όνομα Ναπολέων σε γουρούνια.
> > Και έλεγα να βαπτίσω το παριζάκι μου...
> > - Γαλλία, Le Lavandou, (δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Απαγορεύεται σε κάποιον να πεθάνει εάν δεν έχει προνοήσει για τον τόπο
>ταφής του.
> > Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μάλλον πρέπει να πιάσω φιλίες με τον νεκρ> οθάφτη
>της γειτονιάς μου...
> > - Αγγλία, (εθνικός νόμος):
> > Η επικόλληση γραμματοσήμων που φέρουν το βασιλιά ή τη βασίλισσα, με την
>ανάποδη, θεωρείται εσχάτη προδοσία.
> > Αν κρατάς τον φάκελο ανάποδα;
> > - Αγγλία, York, (δημοτικός νόμος):
> > Εξαιρώντας τις Κυριακές, η δολοφονία Σκοτσέζων με τη χρήση τόξου, είναι
>απόλυτα νόμιμη.
> > Τις Κυριακές τα ακονίζουν;

----------


## noisyjohn

- Μα γιατί όλοι με αντιπαθούν από την πρώτη στιγμή  ::   ::   ::  
- Για να κερδίσουν χρόνο  ::   ::   ::  
(ΑΡΚΑΣ)

*και μερικά αποφθέγματα*
1. Προσπαθώ να βγω από το ψυχολογικό αδιέξοδο, αλλά δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ από που μπήκα. 
2. Διασκέδαση είναι η τέχνη να κουράζεσαι τις ώρες της ανάπαυσης. 
3. Η πείρα είναι μια χτένα που την αποκτάς όταν είσαι πια φαλακρός! 
4. Δημοκρατία είναι 4 λύκοι και 1 πρόβατο να ψηφίζουν για φαγητό. 
5. Αυτοί που κάνουν πως ξέρουν τα πάντα εκνευρίζουν εμάς που τα ξέρουμε. 
6. Η τεχνητή νοημοσύνη δεν μπορεί να κερδίσει τη φυσική ηλιθιότητα. 
7. Η ζωή χωρίζεται σε τρεις φάσεις: επανάσταση, περισυλλογή, τηλεόραση. Ξεκινάς να αλλάξεις τον κόσμο και καταλήγεις να αλλάζεις κανάλια. 
8. Τη γυναίκα μου πάνω από όλα. όλες τις άλλες από κάτω. 
9. Μεγαλοφυΐα είναι κάποιος που σε μια παραλία γυμνιστών μπορεί να θυμάται φάτσες. 
10. Ακόμα και μια κοινωνία ηλίθιων είναι ταξική. έτσι ένας ηλίθιος πλούσιος είναι απλά πλούσιος ενώ ένας ηλίθιος φτωχός είναι απλά ηλίθιος. 
11. Η τύχη χτυπάει την πόρτα σου μόνο μια φορά, αλλά η ατυχία έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη υπομονή. 
12. Εχω διαβάσει τόσα πολλά γύρω από το κάπνισμα και το ποτό που αποφάσισα να κόψω το διάβασμα.

----------


## noisyjohn

*Από αγγελία*
ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ σκύλος. Τρώει τα πάντα, ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στα παιδιά.

----------


## hOG*

ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΥ 



«Αγαπημένε μου,

Αν δε το κατάλαβες, έφυγα. Τα πράγματά μου τα πήρα. Τα πράγματά σου τα
έκαψα. Ελπίζω η φωτιά να μην εξαπλώθηκε στο διαμέρισμα της μάνας σου, αν και
δεν κατάφερα να βρω έναν ικανοποιητικό λόγο γιατί να μην το κάνει.
Ακόμα, λυπάμαι -ειλικρινά- που πασάλειψα τον Ρόμπιν με κόπρανα και φελιζόλ.Είχα πιεί.
Σου άφησα πάντως μερικά ρούχα να φορέσεις, αν και καταλαβαίνω ότι θα
δυσκολευτείς να τα βγάλεις από την λεκάνη. Συγνώμη. Τα βιβλία σου τα έδωσα
για ανακύκλωση. Τα CD ήταν τόσο άθλια που αποφάσισα να τα αφήσω. Τα βινύλια
τα χαράκωσα, αλλά, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχεις πλέον πικάπ.
Μετά τον τελευταίο μας τσακωμό σκέφτηκα σοβαρά την σχέση μας και κατέληξα
στο συμπέρασμα ότι είσαι μεγάλος μαλάκας. Έχεις την ευγένεια, την λεπτότητα,
την εξυπνάδα και την ευαισθησία ενός πλάσματος που η μοίρα αποφάσισε ότι
μπορεί να επιζήσει και χωρίς αυτά. Φυσικά αυτά λένε κάτι και για μένα που
έμεινα μαζί σου τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες: Ότι έμενα με ένα μαλάκα.
Τουλάχιστον το σεξ τους τελευταίους μήνες ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από
ικανοποιητικό. Σε αυτό βοήθησαν οι φίλοι σου. Μην στεναχωριέσαι, θέλω να
ξέρεις ότι ο κόσμος είναι γεμάτος από ηλίθιες τσούλες, ικανές να αντέξουν
έναν μαλάκα σαν κι εσένα. Αρκεί να είσαι ο εαυτός σου.
Σαφέστατα αντίο
PS 1 Ελπίζω να τρως ακόμα τα νύχια σου. Πότισα το γράμμα με ούρα που πήρα 
απ το νοσοκομείο. Μην ανησυχείς, η σύφιλη θεραπεύεται. Το ίδιο και οι μύκητες.
PS 2 Όχι όμως και η ηπατίτιδα C.
PS 3 Σε περίπτωση που θα θελήσεις να κάνεις κάτι το ρομαντικό, κουτό και
ανώφελο, όπως το να ψάξεις να με βρεις, πρέπει να σου πω ότι τα λεφτά
που μου άφησες για να πληρώσω το ενοίκιο τα έδωσα σε δύο Αλβανούς για να σου
σπάσουν τα πόδια. Λυπάμαι αλλά είχα μείνει άφραγκη.
PS 4 Η κυρία Μπέλα με ρώτησε τι συμβαίνει και της είπα ότι σε συνέλαβε η
αστυνομία για παιδεραστία. Καλύτερα να σταματήσεις τα ιδιαίτερα στις
κόρες της.»

----------


## hOG*

K.O.K


Διεθνής ερμηνεία: Φέρτε το αυτοκίνητο σας σε πλήρη στάση προ του σήματος. Ελέγξτε πως δε διέρχετε κανένα άλλο όχημα στον κάθετο δρόμο και συνεχίστε. 

Ελληνική ερμηνεία: Ελαττώστε την ταχύτητα σας τόσο ώστε σε περίπτωση που διέρχετε άλλο όχημα στον κάθετο δρόμο να καταφέρετε όπως-όπως και με τη βοήθεια του ABS να σταματήσετε. Αν είναι πρωΐ κορνάρετε έντονα για να ειδοποιήσετε τα άλλα οχήματα πως περνάτε το STOP, αλλιώς αν είναι βράδυ παίξτε με την υψηλή κλίμακα των φώτων σας. 


Διεθνής ερμηνεία: Απαγορεύεται η είσοδος για όλα τα οχήματα. 

Ελληνική ερμηνεία: Προτείνεται η αποφυγή εισόδου. Εξαιρούνται πιτσοκουτάδες, ντηλιβεράδες και λοιπές πάπιες, σκούτερ κλπ. καθώς και πολίτες που μένουν κάπου στην απαγορευμένη οδό ή στην ευρύτερη περιοχή και βαριούνται να στρίψουν στο επόμενο στενό. 


Διεθνής ερμηνεία: Απαγορεύεται η επιτόπια στροφή. 

Ελληνική ερμηνεία: Αποθαρρύνεται η επιτόπια στροφή. Ελέγχουμε αν υπάρχουν περιπολικά ή άλλα αστυνομικά όργανα στην περιοχή και αν όχι, στρίβουμε. Επιτρέπεται η στροφή αν ξεχάσαμε ανοιχτό το θερμοσύφωνα ή αν το κατάστημα υποδημάτων ή το περίπτερο βρίσκεται στην άλλη κατεύθυνση και βαριόμαστε να τρέχουμε ως το επόμενο φανάρι. 


Διεθνής ερμηνεία: Είσοδος σε πλατεία. Προτεραιότητα έχουν τα οχήματα που κινούνται εντός της πλατείας. 

Ελληνική ερμηνεία: Είσοδος σε πλατεία. Προτεραιότητα έχουν...έχουν...μισό λεπτό...ε, καλά θα το βρούμε στην πορεία...Άντε, Χάρη, αργήσαμε! 


Διεθνής ερμηνεία: Όριο ταχύτητας 50χμ/ώρα. 

Ελληνική ερμηνεία: Προτεινόμενο όριο ταχύτητας 50χμ/ώρα. Τί την πήρα την Porsche να την πηγαίνω με 50 ? 


Διεθνής ερμηνεία: Ελαττώστε ταχύτητα προς αναμονή του κόκκινου σηματοδότη. 

Ελληνική ερμηνεία: Αυξήστε ταχύτητα προς αποφυγή του κόκκινου σηματοδότη. 


Διεθνής ερμηνεία: Προσοχή! Δρόμος με έντονη ολισθηρότητα. 

Ελληνική ερμηνεία: Γιουχού!!! Ώρα για πατιλίκια!!! 


Διεθνής ερμηνεία: Προχοσή! Διελεύσεις τρένων. Φέρτε το αμάξι σε πλήρη στάση, ελέγξτε αμφότερες κατευθύνσεις και συνεχίστε όταν βεβαιωθείτε πως δε διέρχετε τρένο. 

Ελληνική ερμηνεία: Τί ?!? Άααα, αυτό...Καλά, δεν πέρασε τρένο. Λοιπόν, τί λέγαμε ?

----------


## ashi

ENGLISH 2 GREEK

A

ARE YOU WORKING ME ?
ΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ?
ARE WE GLUING COFFEE POTS ?
ΜΠΡΙΚΙΑ ΚΟΛΛΑΜΕ ?

ARE YOU ASKING AND THE CHANGE FROM OVER ?
ΖΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΡΕΣΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ?

AT THE END THEY SHAVE THE GROOM.
ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΞΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΓΑΜΠΡΟ.

B
BETTER FIVE AND IN HAND THAN TEN AND WAITING.
ΚΑΛΛΙΟ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΤΕΡΕΙ.

BETTER DONKEY - BONDING THAN DONKEY - SEARCHING.
ΚΑΛΛΙΟ ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΟΔΕΝΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΟΓΥΡΕΥΕ.

C
CATCH THE EGG AND MOW IT.
ΠΙΑΣ' ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΕΦ' ΤΟ.

F
FART US A STONEWALL !
ΚΛΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΝΤΡΑ !

FROM HERE GO AND THE OTHERS.
ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΑΝ' ΚΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ.

G

GLASS.!
ΤΖΑΜΙ.!

Η
HE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND CHRIST.
ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ.



HAIRS CURLY.
ΤΡΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΕΣ.

HOW FROM HERE MORNING MORNING ?
ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΡΩΙ ?

HE ATE DOOR.
ΕΦΑΓΕ ΠΟΡΤΑ.

HE FARTED ME.
ΜΕ ΕΚΛΑΣΕ.

HE MADE US THE THREE TWO
ΜΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΔΥΟ.

HE SLEEPS WITH THE CHICKENS.
ΚΟΙΜΑΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΤΕΣ.

HE STUCK ME TO THE WALL.
ΜΕ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΙΧΟ.

HE RETURNED ME THE ENTRAILS.
ΜΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΕΡΑ.

HE SAT ME ON THE NECK.
ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΙΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ.

HAS THE WEATHER TURNINGS.
ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ.

HE DOES THE DUCK.
ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΠΙΑ.


Ι
IT SAYS. !
ΛΕΕΙ. !

I 'VE PLAYED THEM. !
ΤΑ 'ΧΩ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ. !

I MADE HER LOTTERY.
ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΧΕΙΟ.

I STAYED BONE.
ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΚΟΚΑΛΟ.

I SAW THE CHRIST SOLDIER.
ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΡΟ.

I DON'T KNOW CHRIST.
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ.

IT DIDN'T SIT ON US.
ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΘΙΣΕ.

I CAME OUT OF MY CLOTHES.
ΒΓΗΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΜΟΥ.

IT RAINED CHAIR LEGS.
ΕΒΡΕΞΕ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΟΠΟΔΑΡΑ.

I DON'T HAVE FACES TO COME OUT.
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΕΞΩ.

I DON'T KNOW MY BLINDNESS.
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΦΛΑ ΜΟΥ.

I MADE THEM SEA.
ΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.

I HAVE SPIT THEM.
ΤΑ 'ΧΩ ΦΤΥΣΕΙ.

I TOOK THEM TO THE SKULL.
ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΑΝΙΟ.

I AM DOGBORED.
ΣΚΥΛΟΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ.

I MADE BLACK EYES TO SEE YOU.
ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΩ.

I TOOK MY THREE.
ΠΗΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ.

I'M SITTING ON IGNITED COALS.
ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΑ.

L
LIKE THE SNOOOWS. !
ΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΙΟΟΟΝΙΑ.

LIKE THE UNFAIR CURSE.
ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ.



Μ
MARROWS DRUMS. !
ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΙΑ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΑ. !



Ο
OF THE GAY. A!
ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥΣΤΗ. !



P
PALE I CUT IT.
ΧΛΩΜΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΒΩ.



S
SOMETHING'S RUNNING AT THE GYPSIES.
ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΓΥΦΤΙΚΑ.

**** AND FROM****.
ΣΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΚΑΤΑ.

SUNDAY SHORT FEAST.
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΚΟΝΤΗ ΓΙΟΡΤΗ.

**** HIGH AND GAZE.
ΧΕΣΕ ΨΗΛΑ ΚΙ ΑΓΝΑΝΤΕΥΕ.

SLOW THE CABBAGES.
ΣΙΓΑ ΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΑ.



T
THEY MADE HER FROM HAND.
ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΧΕΡΙ.

TO SAY THE FIGS - FIGS AND THE TUB - TUB.
ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΚΑ - ΣΥΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΣΚΑΦΗ - ΣΚΑΦΗ.

THE UNIVERSITY IS AT DEVIL'S MOTHER.
ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΟΛΟΥ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ.

THIS IS DEWATERED.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΝΕΡΩΤΟ.

THEY DON'T CHEW.
ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣΑΝΕ.

THEY BECAME ROBES - ROBES UNBUTTONED.
ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΡΟΜΠΕΣ - ΡΟΜΠΕΣ ΞΕΚΟΥΜΠΩΤΕΣ.

THE BAD YOUR WEATHER. !
ΤΟΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ. !

W
WELCOME MY EYES THE TWO.
ΚΑΛΩΣ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ.

WHO PAYS THE BRIDE ?
ΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΝΥΦΗ ?

WHATEVER YOU REMEMBER YOU ARE GLAD.
ΟΤΙ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ.

WE DRANK HIM.
ΤOΝ ΗΠΙΑΜΕ.

WE CONFUSED OUR THIGHS.
ΜΠΛΕΞΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΟΥΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ.

WHORE'S BANISTER.
ΤΗΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΓΚΕΛΟ.

WITH THIS SIDE TO SLEEP.
ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΑΙ.

WILL I TAKE OUT THE SNAKE FROM THE HOLE. ?
ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΦΙΔΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΥΠΑ ?



Υ
YOU OWE ME YOUR HORNS.
ΜΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ.

YOUR MIND AND A POUND AND THE PAINTER'S BRUSH.
ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΟΓΙΑΤΖΗ Ο ΚΟΠΑΝΟΣ.

YOU HAVE VERY NICE LEATHER.
ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΔΕΡΜΑ.

YOU ARE FOR THE FESTIVALS.
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙΑ.

YOUR EYE THE CROSSEYED
ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ Τ' ΑΛΛΗΘΩΡΟ.

YOU Α RE THE SHOPPING.
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΩΝΙΟ.

YOU RECKON WITHOUT THE HOTEL OWNER.
ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΟ.

YOU WILL EAT WOOD.
ΘΑ ΦΑΣ ΞΥΛΟ.

YOU ATE MY EARS.
ΜΟΥ ΕΦΑΓΕΣ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ.

----------


## dsfak

> K.O.K
> 
> ...
> 
> *Διεθνής ερμηνεία: Προσοχή! Δρόμος με έντονη ολισθηρότητα. 
> 
> Ελληνική ερμηνεία: Γιουχού!!! Ώρα για πατιλίκια!!!*


Τι μου θυμίζει...τι μου θυμίζει....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

ποιος βγαινει ποιο κερδισμενος απο τα προνομια του γαμου????
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
η γκομενα!!!!

----------


## nektariosko

εγω παντως απο την ημερα που παντρευτηκα κοιμαμε σαν μωρο παιδι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1














καθε μιση ωρα ξυπναω και κλαιω!!!!

----------


## hOG*

ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ

Για πολύ καιρό προσπαθούσα να βρω γιατί αισθάνομαι κουρασμένος και κατηγορούσα την έλλειψη ύπνου. Τώρα όμως ξέρω τον πραγματικό λόγο...

-**- Είμαι κουρασμένος γιατί δουλεύω υπερβολικά!

-**- Ο πληθυσμός αυτής της χώρας είναι 11 εκκατομύρια.

-**- Τα 5.100.000 είναι συνταξιούχοι και βρέφοι...

-**- Μας μένουν λοιπόν 5.900.000 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

-**- Από αυτούς, τα 3.000.000 είναι σε σχολεία (από δημοτικό μέχρι μεταπτυχιακά), άρα μένουν 2.900.000 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

-**- Από αυτούς, 800 χιλιάδες είναι στο στρατό (αξιωματικοί και φαντάροι) και μας μένουν 2.100.000 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

-**- Βγάλε έξω και 1.5 εκατομύριο δημόσιους υπαλλήλους (που τα ξύνουν) άρα μένουν 600.000 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

-**- Αν σκεφτείς ότι κάθε χρονική στιγμή, στα νοσοκομεία υπάρχουν 188.000, μας μένουν 412.000 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

-**- Επίσης υπάρχουν 358.998 στις φυλακές. Μας μένουν λοιπόν 53.002 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

-**- Αν σκεφτείς, τέλος, ότι οι άνεργοι είναι 53.000, πολύ εύκολα καταλαβαίνεις ότι μένουν μόνο δύο για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

-**- Εσύ κι εγώ!

Κι εσύ κάθεσαι και διαβάζεις αστεία στον υπολογιστή σου!!!!!!!!!



**********************************************************************

----------


## python

καλό αλλα υπερβολικό !!!  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ... μένουν μόνο δύο για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.
> 
> -**- Εσύ κι εγώ!
> 
> Κι εσύ κάθεσαι και διαβάζεις αστεία στον υπολογιστή σου!!!!!!!!!



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

http://www.kokoras.gr/

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

> http://www.kokoras.gr/



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hOG*

ΣΥΝΕΒΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ.

Η ακόλουθη είναι μια πραγματική ιστορία από την υπηρεσία τεχνικής εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της εταιρείας Word Perfect (ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές). Είναι αυτονόητο ότι ο υπάλληλος απολύθηκε, παρ' όλα αυτά ο ίδιος έχει κάνει αγωγή για αναίτια απόλυση. Ο διάλογος προέρχεται από τη μαγνητοφώνηση που οδήγησε στην απόλυση: 
-"Τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση Word Perfect, πως μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω;" 
-"Ναι, ξέρετε, έχω πρόβλημα με το Word Perfect." 
-"Τι είδους πρόβλημα;" 
-"Να, καθώς δακτυλογραφούσα, ξαφνικά όλες οι λέξεις χάθηκαν." 
-"Χάθηκαν;" 
-"Εξαφανίστηκαν." 
-"Μμμ. Τι σας δείχνει η οθόνη τώρα;;;;" 
-"Τίποτα." 
-"Τίποτα;;;;" 
-"Είναι κενή. Δεν δέχεται οτιδήποτε και να γράψω." 
-"Είστε ακόμα μέσα στο Word Perfect ή έχετε βγει;" 
-"Πως μπορώ να το καταλάβω;" 
-"Βλέπετε το σήμα C: στην οθόνη;" (Ελεύθερη μετάφραση του "Can you see the C: prompt on the screen?") 
-" Τι σημασία έχει η οθόνη;" (Ελεύθερη μετάφραση του "What's a sea-prompt?")
-"Ξεχάστε το. Μπορείτε να κινήσετε τον δρομέα (cursor) στην οθόνη;" -"Δεν υπάρχει δρομέας. Σας είπα, δεν δέχεται οτιδήποτε και να γράψω!" -"Έχει ένδειξη λειτουργίας το μόνιτορ σας;" 
-"Τι είναι μόνιτορ;" 
-"Είναι το πράγμα με την οθόνη που μοιάζει με τηλεόραση. Μήπως έχει ένα μικρό λαμπάκι που σας λέει πότε είναι αναμμένο;" 
-"Δεν ξέρω." 
-"Τότε κοιτάξτε πίσω από το μόνιτορ και βρείτε από που βγαίνει το καλώδιο. Μπορείτε να το δείτε;" 
-"Ναι, νομίζω." 
-"Ωραία. Ακολουθήστε το καλώδιο μέχρι το φις και πέστε μου αν είναι συνδεδεμένο στην πρίζα." 
-"...Ναι, είναι." 
-"Όταν κοιτούσατε πίσω από το μόνιτορ, προσέξατε αν έβγαιναν δύο καλώδια και όχι μόνο ένα;" 
-"Όχι." 
-"Τέλος πάντων, βγαίνουν. Θα ήθελα να κοιτάξετε και να βρείτε το άλλο καλώδιο." 
-"Εντάξει, το βρήκα." 
-"Ακολουθήστε το και πέστε μου αν είναι καλά συνδεδεμένο στο πίσω μέρος του υπολογιστή σας." 
-"Δεν μπορώ να φτάσω εκεί." 
-"Καλά. Τουλάχιστον μπορείτε απλώς να δείτε αν είναι;" 
-"Όχι." 
-"Ακόμα κι αν πατήσετε πάνω σε κάτι και τεντωθείτε λίγο;" 
-"Δεν μπορώ να δω, όχι γιατί δεν φτάνω, αλλά γιατί είναι σκοτάδι." 
-"Σκοτάδι;" 
-"Ναι. Το φως του γραφείου είναι σβηστό και το μόνο φως που έχω έρχεται από το παράθυρο." 
-"Τότε ανάψτε το φως." 
-"Δεν μπορώ." 
-"Γιατί όχι;" 
-"Γιατί υπάρχει διακοπή ρεύματος." 
-"Διακοπή... Διακοπή ρεύματος; Αχά! Λοιπόν, το βρήκαμε. Έχετε ακόμα τα κουτιά, τα βιβλία, και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά συσκευασίας του υπολογιστή σας;" 
-"Βέβαια, τα κρατάω στην ντουλάπα." 
-"Ωραία. Φέρτε τα, αποσυνδέστε το σύστημα σας και συσκευάστε το όπως ήταν όταν το πήρατε. Μετά επιστρέψτε το στο κατάστημα απ' όπου το πήρατε." 
-"Αλήθεια; Είναι τόσο σοβαρό;" 
-"Δυστυχώς ναι." 
-"Καλά, αφού είναι έτσι. Και τι θα τους πω;" 
-"Πέστε τους ότι με την μαλακία που σας δέρνει, δεν μπορείτε να έχετε υπολογιστή

----------


## Danimoth

Καλά είπε ο άνθρωπος! Αν είναι δυνατόν!

----------


## python

Σωστόςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ΣΥΝΕΒΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ.
> 
> Η ακόλουθη είναι μια πραγματική ιστορία από την υπηρεσία τεχνικής εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της εταιρείας Word Perfect (ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές). Είναι αυτονόητο ότι ο υπάλληλος απολύθηκε, παρ' όλα αυτά ο ίδιος έχει κάνει αγωγή για αναίτια απόλυση. Ο διάλογος προέρχεται από τη μαγνητοφώνηση που οδήγησε στην απόλυση: 
> ....................................................
> -"Πέστε τους ότι με την μαλακία που σε δέρνει, δεν μπορείς να έχεις υπολογιστή


Μου έβαλες ιδέες  :: 
"Με την μαλακία που σε δέρνει, δεν μπορείς να έχεις υπολογιστή"
το τύπωσα και το κόλλησα σε 2 οθόνες (ακόμα ψάχνουν τον π..)  ::   :: 

Αλλο:
Ένα ζευγάρι πάει στο σεξολόγο.
"Τι μπορώ να κάνω για σας;" ρωτάει ο γιατρός.
"Θα μας δείτε να κάνουμε σεξ;" ρωτάει ο άντρας.
Ο γιατρός παραξενεύεται αλλά συμφωνεί.
Όταν τελειώνει το ζευγάρι λέει ο γιατρός:
"Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τον τρόπο που κάνετε σεξ"
και τους χρεώνει 50 Ευρώ. Αυτό γίνεται για μερικές εβδομάδες στη σειρά. Το ζευγάρι κλείνει ραντεβού, το κάνει μπροστά στο γιατρό, τον πληρώνει και φεύγει.
Κάποια στιγμή ο γιατρός ρωτάει:
"Τι ακριβώς προσπαθούμε να βρούμε;"
Και ο άντρας απαντάει:
"Α, τίποτα. Η κυρία είναι παντρεμένη και δεν μπορούμε να πάμε σπίτι της. Το ίδιο κι εγώ, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να πάμε ούτε στο δικό μου σπίτι.
Το Caravel χρεώνει 90 Ευρώ. Το Intercontinental χρεώνει 108 Ευρώ. Το Ledra Mariott χρεώνει 147 Ευρώ.
Εμείς το κάνουμε εδώ με 50 Ευρώ και παίρνουμε και 43 ευρώ επιστροφή από το ταμείο"

----------


## hOG*

> "Με την μαλακία που σε δέρνει, δεν μπορείς να έχεις υπολογιστή"
> το τύπωσα και το κόλλησα σε 2 οθόνες (ακόμα ψάχνουν τον π..)


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hOG*

ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΩΝ 
Tο μοναδικό ερωτηματολόγιο που κλήθηκαν να απαντήσουν όλοι οι Αμερικάνοι πολίτες σχετικά με το ενδεχόμενο του πολέμου στο Ιράκ. Όπως μάθαμε από αξιόπιστες πηγές, το ερωτηματολόγιο αυτό εστάλη είτε ταχυδρομικώς, είτε με e-mail σε όλους τους αμερικανούς πολίτες, ενώ τους άστεγους που ζουν κάτω από τις γέφυρες πλησίασαν υπάλληλοι της Πρόνοιας δίνοντάς τους από ένα donut και ένα ερωτηματολόγιο. 
 
Ιδού λοιπόν ποιο ήταν το ερωτηματολόγιο... 

1. Ποιος ευθύνεται για την νέα κρίση στον Κόλπο; 
α. Ο Σαντάμ 
β. Ο Χουσεϊν 
γ. Ο Σαντάμ Χουσεϊν 
δ. Όλοι οι παραπάνω μαζί 

2 Θέλετε να γίνει πόλεμος με το Ιράκ; 
α. Ναι 
β. Πολύ 
γ. Πάρα πολύ 
δ. Έρχομαι εθελοντής 

3. Με ποιον θα παρομοιάζατε τον πρόεδρό μας Τζ. Μπους; 
α. Με τον Ρομπέν των δασών 
β. Με τον Σάι Μπάμπα 
γ. Με τον Ελ Σιντ 
δ. Με την Μητέρα Τερέζα 

4. Ποια είναι η μοναδική έγνοια του προέδρου Μπους; 
α. Η ειρήνη στον κόσμο 
β. Να μπει ο Σαντάμ στον ίσιο δρόμο 
γ. Να αποκτήσουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι ράντζο 
δ. Η ισότητα και η ισονομία όλων των λαών 

5. Πιστεύετε ότι εξάντλησαν οι ΗΠΑ όλα τα περιθώρια για ειρηνική διευθέτηση της κρίσης με το Ιράκ; 
α. Ναι 
β. Φυσικά 
γ. Δεν το συζητάω 
δ. Καλά, είσαι προσβλητικός/ή 

6. Με ποιον θα παρομοιάζατε τον Σαντάμ Χουσεϊν; 
α. Με τον Τζακ τον Αντεροβγάλτη 
β. Με τον Χίτλερ 
γ. Με τον Κόμη Δράκουλα 
δ. Με τον Σαντάμ Χουσεϊν 

7. Ποια είναι η μοναδική έγνοια του Σαντάμ; 
α. Να καταστρέψει τον κόσμο 
β. Να αφανίσει τον κόσμο 
γ. Να ξεκληρίσει τον πλανήτη 
δ. Να διαλύσει την γη. 

8. Ποιος λαός εγγυάται την ευημερία του πλανήτη; 
α. Ο αμερικανικός 
β. Των ΗΠΑ 
γ. Της αστερόεσσας 
δ. Εμείς 

9. Ποιοι έριξαν τις ατομικές βόμβες στη Χιροσίμα και το Ναγκασάκι; 
α. Έπεσαν μόνες τους. 
β. Ήμασταν σε αυτοάμυνα. 
γ. Ο Μιχαλόπουλος. 
δ. Έχει παραγραφεί το αδίκημα. 

10. Πού θα κατατάσσατε τον εαυτό σας από πλευράς εισοδήματος; 
α. Στους πλούσιους 
β. Στους οικονομημένους 
γ. Στους ματσό 
δ. Στους έχοντες και κατέχοντες 

11. Υπάρχει καθόλου δυστυχία στις ΗΠΑ; 
α. Όχι καλέ 
β. Πού σου ήρθε αυτό; 
γ. Ούτε κατά διάνοια 
δ. Σε καμία περίπτωση 

12. Ποιος Ιρακινός είναι καλός πολίτης; 
α. Ο νεκρός 
β. Ο αγέννητος 
γ. Ο αποκριάτικος 
δ. Ο ταριχευμένος 

13. Υπάρχει βία στις ΗΠΑ; 
α. Τα ίδια θα λέμε; 
β. Όχι 
γ. Πόσους πόντους έβαλε ο Τζόρνταν; 
δ. Καθόλου 

14. Ποιος λαός έδωσε τα φώτα του πολιτισμού; (Προσέξτε τι θα πείτε) 
α. Το Χόλλιγουντ 
β. Οι ΗΠΑ 
γ. Πάντως όχι οι Έλληνες 
δ. Ο Μακ Ντόναλντ 

15. Ποιο πιστεύετε ότι είναι το μεγαλύτερο προτέρημα του Τζ. Μπους; 
α. Η μεγάλη του καρδιά 
β. Η μεγαλοψυχία του 
γ. Η ευφυϊα του 
δ. Το ότι είναι αυτοδημιούργητος 

16. Ποιο πιστεύετε ότι είναι το μεγαλύτερο ελάττωμα του Τζ. Μπους; 
α. Ζητάει τη γνώμη του ΟΗΕ 
β. Ζητάει τη γνώμη του Κογκρέσσο 
γ. Αργεί πολύ τις επιθέσεις 
δ. Δίνει εξηγήσεις 

17. Ζει ο Μπιν Λάντεν; 
α. Έχει γίνει φάντασμα 
β. Έχει γίνει ξωτικό 
γ. Έχει γίνει κιμάς 
δ. Βρίσκεται στη ΝΑΣΑ και μελετάται μαζί με τα UFO 

18. Τι απαντάτε σε όσους διατείνονται πως οι ΗΠΑ θα επιτεθούν στο ΙΡΑΚ για να σφετεριστούν τα πετρέλαιά του; 
α. Έχω πολλές άγνωστες λέξεις 
β. To be or not to be
γ. I love this game
δ. Έχει πετρέλαιο το Ιράκ; 

19. Ποια είναι η ομορφότερη πόλη του κόσμου; 
α. Αυτή που μένω 
β. Η Ν.Υόρκη 
γ. Το Λος Aντζελες 
δ. Το Λονδίνο και η Ουάσιγκτον 

20. Ποια θα είναι η επόμενη μέρα του πολέμου με το Ιράκ; 
α. Η 20η Μαρτίου 
β. Θα κοιμόμαστε όλοι ασφαλείς 
γ. Θα πάψουν οι αρρώστιες 
δ. Θα στείλουμε ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια στο Ιράκ 


Κάθε απάντηση «α» δίνει 10 πόντους 
Κάθε απάντηση «β» δίνει 20 πόντους 
Κάθε απάντηση «γ» δίνει 30 πόντους 
Κάθε απάντηση «δ» δίνει 40 πόντους 


200-400 πόντοι : Είσαστε πολύ πατριώτες, αλλά και αγαπάτε όλον τον κόσμο 
400-500 πόντοι : Έχετε φυσική ευγένεια. Είστε αυθεντικοί Αμερικανοί πολίτες 
500-700 πόντοι : Μπράβο σας! Δεν έχετε καθόλου κακία μέσα σας 
799-800 πόντοι : Τι πολιτισμός! Τι ήθος! Τι κουλτούρα! Τι σοφία! Born in the USA! 

-------------------------

----------


## koschelidonis

Ένας άνδρας μέσα σε ένα αερόστατο συνειδητοποιεί ότι έχει χαθεί. Μειώνει ύψος και βλέπει έναν άνδρα στο έδαφος. Κατεβαίνει κι άλλο και φωνάζει: «Συγγνώμη, μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; Υποσχέθηκα σε ένα φίλο ότι θα τον συναντούσα εδώ και μία ώρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πού είμαι». 

Ο άντρας από κάτω του απαντάει: «Είσαι σε ένα αερόστατο θερμού αέρα σε ύψος περίπου δεκαπέντε μέτρων. Βρίσκεσαι στις 38 μοίρες ανατολικά γεωγραφικό μήκος και στις 23 μοίρες βόρεια γεωγραφικό πλάτος». 

«Μήπως είσαι μηχανικός υπολογιστών;», ρωτάει ο αιωρούμενος. 
«Ναι, είμαι», λέει εκείνος στο έδαφος, «πώς το κατάλαβες;». 

«Κοίτα, ό,τι μου είπες είναι τεχνικά σωστό, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι να κάνω με την πληροφορία που μου έδωσες. Και είναι γεγονός ότι είμαι ακόμα χαμένος. Ειλικρινά, δεν με βοήθησες και πολύ έως τώρα». Ο από κάτω απαντά: «Εσύ πρέπει να είσαι πωλητής». 

«Πράγματι. Εσύ πώς το κατάλαβες;», ρωτάει εντυπωσιασμένος ο τύπος με το αερόστατο. «Κοίτα, είναι απλό», του απαντάει ο άλλος, «δεν ξέρεις πού είσαι, ούτε πού πας. Έχεις ανέλθει στο ύψος σου χάρη σε μια μεγάλη φούσκα. Έδωσες μία υπόσχεση πού δεν γνωρίζεις πώς να την κρατήσεις και περιμένεις από τους από κάτω σου να λύσουν τα προβλήματά σου. Το θέμα είναι ότι βρίσκεσαι ακριβώς στην ίδια κατάσταση που βρισκόσουν πριν με ρωτήσεις, αλλά, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, τώρα είναι δικό μου σφάλμα».

----------


## koum6984

Ένας σαδιστής, ένας μαζοχιστής, ένας δολοφόνος, ένας νεκρόφιλος, ένας
κτηνοβάτης και ένας πυρομανής κάθονται στο παγκάκι ενός ψυχιατρείου
και βαριούνται...

"Να κάναμε σεξ με μια γάτα;", λέει ο κτηνοβάτης 

"Να κάνουμε σεξ με τη γάτα, αλλά μετά να την βασανίσουμε", λέει ο σαδιστής

"Να κάνουμε σεξ με τη γάτα, να τη βασανίσουμε, αλλά μετά να τη
σκοτώσουμε", λέει ο δολοφόνος

"Να κάνουμε σεξ με τη γάτα, να τη βασανίσουμε, να τη σκοτώσουμε και 
μετά να ξανακάνουμε σεξ μαζί της", λέει ο νεκρόφιλος

"Να κάνουμε σεξ με τη γάτα, να τη βασανίσουμε, να τη σκοτώσουμε, μετά
να ξανακάνουμε σεξ μαζί της, αλλά μετά να την κάψουμε κιόλας", λέει ο 
πυρομανής


Ησυχία απλώθηκε αμέσως μετά... όλοι περίμεναν τον μαζοχιστή να μιλήσει...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
... και αυτός ατάραχος:.......νιάουουουουου!

----------


## koum6984

http://el.uncyclomedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A% ... E%B7%CF%82

----------


## ngia

*Ιατρικές διαφορές*

Όλοι έχουμε ακούσει για ανθρώπους που έχουν κότσια ή αρχίδια.

Γνωρίζετε όμως τη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο;

Σε μια προσπάθεια να σας κρατάμε ενήμερους, ο ορισμός του καθενός εξηγείται παρακάτω:

ΚΟΤΣΙΑ - είναι να φτάνεις σπίτι αργά μετά από μια βραδιά με τους κολλητούς, να σε περιμένει η γυναίκα σου με το σκουπόξυλο στο χέρι και να τη ρωτάς:
"Ακόμα καθαρίζεις, ή ετοιμάζεσαι να πετάξεις κάπου;"

ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ - είναι να φτάνεις σπίτι αργά μετά από μια βραδιά με τους κολλητούς μυρίζοντας γυναικείο άρωμα και μπύρα και έχοντας κραγιόν στο γιακά σου, και να δίνεις μια στον κ*** της γυναίκας σου λέγοντάς της:
"Ήρθε κι η σειρά σου."

Ελπίζω αυτά να διαλύουν οποιαδήποτε σύγχυση ως προς τους ορισμούς. Από ιατρικής απόψεως το αποτέλεσμα των δύο είναι το ίδιο, αφού και τα δύο καταλήγουν σε θάνατο.

----------


## tse0123

"....να φτάνεις σπίτι αργά μετά από μια βραδιά με τους κολλητούς μυρίζοντας γυναικείο άρωμα και μπύρα και έχοντας κραγιόν στο γιακά σου, και να δίνεις μια στον κ*** της γυναίκας σου λέγοντάς της:*
"Ήρθε κι η σειρά σου."* "


MΠΟΥΧΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


ΕΓΡΑΨΕ
 ::

----------


## hOG*

Σεξουαλική Νομοθεσία (απίστευτα κι όμως αληθινά) 

Στο Λίβανο είναι νόμιμο οι άντρες να έχουν σεξουαλικές επαφές με ζώα με την προϋπόθεση να πρόκειται για θηλυκά ζώα.Το σεξ με αρσενικά ζώα τιμωρείται με θάνατο! 

Aντιθετα με τους ανθρώπους... 

Στο Μπαχρέιν ένας γιατρός επιτρέπεται να εξετάζει τα γεννητικά όργανα μίας γυναίκας αλλά απαγορεύεται να κοιτάει απευθείας την εξεταζόμενη περιοχή. Μπορεί να κοιτάζει την αντανάκλασή στον καθρέφτη κι έτσι να εξετάζει. 

Προσοχή μην θολώσει... 

Οι Μουσουλμάνοι απαγορεύεται να κοιτάξουν τα γεννητικά όργανα ενός νεκρού. Αυτό ισχύσει και για τους νεκροθάφτες, οι οποίοι υποχρεούνται να καλύπτουν την επίμαχη περιοχή με ένα τούβλο ή ένα κομμάτι ξύλο. 

Καλά το ξύλο, αλλά το τούβλο τι το'θελαν... 

Στην Ινδονησία η ποινή για τον αυνανισμό είναι ο αποκεφαλισμός. 

Και μετά λένε πως δεν βαράει στο κεφάλι... 

Υπάρχουν άνδρες στη Γκουάμ, οι οποίοι έχουν ως εργασία πλήρους απασχόλησης να ταξιδεύουν από χωρίο σε χωρίο και να κάνουν σεξ με νεαρές παρθένες, οι οποίες τους πληρώνουν για να έχουν το προνόμιο να κάνουν σεξ για πρώτη φορά. 

Εφυγα... 

Στο Χονγκ Κονγκ μία απατημένη σύζυγος έχει το νομικό δικαίωμα να σκοτώσει τον μοιχό άνδρα της αλλά μόνο εάν το κάνει με τα ίδια της τα χέρια. Η ερωμένη του μοιχού, από την άλλη, επιτρέπεται να θανατωθεί με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο. 

Το νου μας μην έρθει αυτός ο νόμος προς τα εδώ... 

Στο Κάλι, στην Κολομβία, μία γυναίκα μπορεί να κάνει σεξ μόνο με τον άνδρα της και την πρώτη φορά πρέπει να βρίσκεται παρούσα και η μητέρα της ώστε να πιστοποιήσει το γεγονός! 

Και οι γείτονες, φωνάζοντας «Αξιος-Αξιος»! 

Στο Μαίρηλαντ, είναι παράνομο να πωλούνται προφυλακτικά από αυτόματα μηχανήματα εκτός εάν αυτά βρίσκονται σε μέρη όπου πωλείται και καταναλώνεται αλκοόλ. 

Δηλαδή πρέπει να είσαι λιώμα για να γ....;

----------


## Nya

*Η ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΡΑ*



Όταν ο Θεός δημιούργησε το γάιδαρο του είπε:

"Θα δουλεύεις από το πρωί ως το βράδυ και θα κουβαλάς βαριά πράγματα
στην πλάτη σου. Θα τρως χόρτο και θα έχεις πολύ λίγη νοημοσύνη. Θα ζεις 50 χρόνια".

Τότε ο γάιδαρος του απάντησε:

"50 χρόνια τέτοια ζωή είναι πολύ σκληρό. Δώσε μου μόνο 30 χρόνια."
Έτσι κι έγινε.

Μετά ο Θεός δημιούργησε το σκύλο και του είπε:

"Σαν σκύλος θα φυλάς την ιδιοκτησία του ανθρώπου και θα είσαι ο πιο αφοσιωμένος φίλος του. Θα τρως ότι περισσεύει από τον άνθρωπο και θα ζεις για 25 χρόνια."

Τότε ο σκύλος απάντησε:
"Θεέ μου, 25 χρόνια τέτοια ζωή δεν αντέχεται. Δώσε μου μόνο 10 χρόνια."
Έτσι κι έγινε.

Μετά ο Θεός δημιούργησε τον πίθηκο και του είπε:

"Θα πηδάς από δέντρο σε δέντρο και θα συμπεριφέρεσαι σαν βλάκας. Θα κάνεις το γελωτοποιό και θα ζεις για 20 χρόνια."

Τότε ο πίθηκος απάντησε:

"Θεέ μου, 20 χρόνια σαν γελωτοποιός του κόσμου πάει πολύ. Δώσε μου μόνο 10 χρόνια."
Έτσι κι έγινε.

Τελικά ο Θεός δημιούργησε τον άντρα και του είπε:

"Είσαι άντρας, το μόνο λογικό ον που θα κατοικεί στη γη. Θα χρησιμοποιείς τη νοημοσύνη σου για να επιβάλλεσαι στα άλλα δημιουργήματα. Θα εξουσιάζεις τη γη και θα ζεις για 20 χρόνια."

Τότε ο άντρας απάντησε:

"Θεέ μου, να είμαι άντρας μόνο για 20 χρόνια δεν αρκεί. Δώσε μου σε παρακαλώ τα 20 χρόνια που άφησε ο γάιδαρος, τα 15 χρόνια που άφησε ο σκύλος και τα 10 χρόνια που άφησε ο πίθηκος."
Έτσι κι έγινε.

Από τότε ο άντρας ζει 20 χρόνια σαν άντρας.

Μετά παντρεύεται και δουλεύει 20 χρόνια σαν γάιδαρος και από το πρωί ως το βράδυ κουβαλά τα βάρη.

Μετά αποκτά παιδιά και ζει 15 χρόνια σαν σκύλος φρουρώντας το σπίτι και την περιουσία του τρώγοντας ότι περισσεύει από την οικογένεια.

Και αφού γεράσει πια ζει σαν πίθηκος, συμπεριφέρεται σαν βλάκας και κάνει τον γελωτοποιό στα εγγόνια του.

Έτσι είναι.

----------


## Nya

TI EINAI ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ???


Ένα δωδεκάχρονο παιδάκι βλέποντας τις ειδήσεις ρωτάει τον μπαμπά του:
- Μπαμπά, τι είναι η πολιτική?

Ο πατέρας, που είναι φανερά ικανοποιημένος που ο γιος του δείχνει
σημάδια ωρίμανσης, του απαντάει με ένα παράδειγμα:

- Κοίταξε παιδί μου... Μια χώρα είναι σαν μια οικογένεια. Πάρε για
παράδειγμα τη δική μας. Η μαμά, είναι σαν την κυβέρνηση, κανονίζει τα
πάντα μέσα στο σπίτι. Εγώ, ο πατέρας, είμαι σαν το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο,
στηρίζω την οικονομία του σπιτιού. Η υπηρέτρια, είναι σαν την εργατική
τάξη, κάνει όλες τις εργασίες που πρέπει να γίνουν. Εσύ, είσαι η κοινή
γνώμη που παρατηρεί τα όσα συμβαίνουν γύρω της. Τέλος, το μωρό που
έχουνε σπίτι συμβολίζει το μέλλoν της χώρας. Σκέψου τα όλα αυτά το
βράδυ, και αύριο θα συζητήσουμε για τα συμπεράσματα που έβγαλες,
εντάξει?

- Εντάξει μπαμπά, απαντάει ο μικρός, και σκεφτικός πηγαίνει στο κρεβάτι
του.
Στη διάρκεια της νύχτας και ενώ σκεφτόταν τα σοφά λόγια του πατέρα,
ακούει κλάματα από την κούνια του μωρού. Σηκώνεται πάνω, πλησιάζει την
κούνια και βλέπει ότι το μωρό έχει λερωθεί...Πηγαίνει στην κρεβατοκάμαρα
να το πει στην μητέρα του, ανοίγει την πόρτα και βλέπει μόνο τη μητέρα
του στο κρεβάτι να κοιμάται. Ο πατέρας άφαντος! Τον πιάνει πανικός! Από
την μισάνοιχτη πόρτα του δωματίου υπηρεσίας, ακούει ύποπτους
θορύβους...πλησιάζει, κοιτάει και βλέπει τον πατέρα του με την υπηρέτρια


Κάγκελο ο πιτσιρίκος!!!

"τι να κάνω?", σκέφτεται, "να ξυπνήσω την μαμά? θα δει τον μπαμπά με την
υπηρέτρια, να διακόψω τον μπαμπά? ντρέπομαι, και ποιος θα αλλάξει το
μωρό??, εγώ δεν ξέρω να το κάνω..." Αποφασίζει, λοιπόν να κάνει την
πάπια και πάει για ύπνο.

Το επόμενο μεσημέρι, μετά το φαγητό, λέει ο πατέρας στον γιο:

- Λοιπόν? Σκέφτηκες αυτά που σου είπα εχθές?

- Ναι πατέρα, τα σκέφτηκα.

- Και τι συμπέρασμα έβγαλες?

- Όταν η κυβέρνηση κοιμάται, το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο πηδάει την εργατική
τάξη, η κοινή γνώμη αδιαφορεί, και το μέλλον της χώρας είναι βυθισμένο
στα σκατά!

----------


## Nya

....... Ξέρεις ότι ζεις στο έτος 2007 όταν .........


1) άθελα σου πληκτρολογείς το PIN σου στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων
2) χρόνια έχεις να παίξεις πασιέντζα με αληθινές κάρτες
3) έχεις μια λίστα με 15 αριθμούς τηλεφώνων για να επικοινωνείς με την οικογένειά σου που αποτελείται από 3 άτομα
4) στέλνεις Mail στον συνάδελφό σου που κάθεται στο διπλανό γραφείο
5) έχεις χάσει κάθε επαφή με φίλους σου γιατί δεν έχουν E-mail
6) επιστρέφεις μετά από μακριά και κουραστική ημέρα εργασίας στο σπίτι σου και στο τηλέφωνο απαντάς με το όνομα της εταιρείας
7) στο τηλέφωνο σου στο σπίτι παίρνεις το 9 για βγάλεις εξωτερική γραμμή
8 ) επί 4 χρόνια βρίσκεσαι στην ίδια θέση αλλά για 3 διαφορετικές εταιρείες
10) όλες οι διαφημίσεις στην τηλεόραση έχουν στο κάτω μέρος την στοσελίδα
11) πανικοβάλλεσαι επειδή βγήκες από το σπίτι χωρίς να πάρεις το κινητό σου και επιστρέφεις αμέσως για να το πάρεις
12) σηκώνεσαι το πρωί και η πρώτη δουλειά που κάνεις, είναι να ανοίξεις το Outlook/Lotus-Notes πριν κάνεις καφέ
13) γέρνεις το κεφάλι για να χαμογελάσεις  ::  
14) διαβάζεις αυτό το κείμενο και χαμογελάς
15) χειρότερα ακόμη, ξέρεις ήδη σε ποιον θα το στείλεις
16) είσαι πολύ απασχολημένος για να καταλάβεις ότι σε αυτή τη λίστα λείπει το 9
17) ξαναπέρασες τη λίστα για να διαπιστώσεις ότι πράγματι λείπει το 9

----------


## aprin

Πάει ένας σκελετός σε ένα μπαρ και λέει στο μπάρμαν:

"Πιάσε ένα ουίσκι και μια σφουγγαρίστρα.."

----------


## python

> Πάει ένας σκελετός σε ένα μπαρ και λέει στο μπάρμαν:
> 
> "Πιάσε ένα ουίσκι και μια σφουγγαρίστρα.."



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aprin

Έχω κι άλλη μ@λ@κία:

Πάει ένας τύπος σε ένα μπαρ κρατώντας ένα κομμάτι άσφαλτο και λέει στο μπάρμαν:
"Βάλε ένα ουίσκι κι άλλο ένα για το δρόμο"



 ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Έχω κι άλλη μ@λ@κία:
> 
> Πάει ένας τύπος σε ένα μπαρ κρατώντας ένα κομμάτι άσφαλτο και λέει στο μπάρμαν:
> "Βάλε ένα ουίσκι κι άλλο ένα για το δρόμο"


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Ρε άντε να κοιμηθείτε! Πήξαμε στις μ%%#κιες!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aprin

Not so fast Dragon....

Είναι δυο ποντίκια σε μια αποθήκη κινηματογράφου και τρώνε τα φιλμ..
Ρωτάει το ένα ποντίκι 
-Τι τρως ρε;
-Το "Όσα παίρνει ο άνεμος"
-Καλό;
-Καλό μωρέ,αλλά μεγάλο.Εσύ τι τρως;
-"Το όνομα του ρόδου"
-Καλό;
-Καλό,αλλά το βιβλίο ήταν καλύτερο..

οκ σταματάω το παράκανα  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

::   ::   ::   ::  
Αυτό το τελευταίο με τα ποντίκια είτε είναι καλό είτε νύσταξα κ γελάω με μ@@#κίες!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hOG*

Αγάπη μου, που θα με πας για την ασημένια επέτειο του γάμου μας;
- Στο Κανκούν μωρό μου
- Και για την χρυσή;
- Θα 'ρθω να σε πάρω

----------


## hOG*

- Αγάπη μου, δεν νομίζεις ότι μετά απο δέκα χρόνια σχέσης είναι καιρός να παντρευτούμε;
- Και ποιος θα μας πάρει;

----------


## hOG*

Μετά από 20 χρόνια γάμου, το ζευγάρι πάει κρουαζιέρα. Μια νύχτα με πανσέληνο 
βρίσκονται στο κατάστρωμα και με πολύ ρομαντική διάθεση λέει η γυναίκα:
- Αγάπη μου, αν έπεφτα στη θάλασσα θα μ' έσωνες;
- Αν σου πω "ναι", θα πέσεις;

----------


## sokratisg

> Πάει ένας τύπος σε ένα μπαρ κρατώντας ένα κομμάτι άσφαλτο και λέει στο μπάρμαν:
> "Βάλε ένα ουίσκι κι άλλο ένα για το δρόμο"


Θεϊκό!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aprin

http://www.cc.uoa.gr/~ctrikali/discus/m ... #POST39435

----------


## spirosco

Για τους φανς του Ολυμπιακου (sorry αν ειναι παλιο)



> Ο Ολυμπιακός χάνει άλλο ένα ματς στην Ευρώπη και ο κόσμος αγανακτεί.
> Εισβάλλουν λοιπόν στα αποδυτήρια και τους κάνουν τόπι στο ξύλο. 
> Τότε έρχεται μια ιδέα του Κωνσταντίνου: "Θα φέρω μια στολή αστυνομικού
> στα αποδυτήρια, ώστε όταν ξαναγίνουν επεισόδια, θα την φοράω και θα φεύγω άνετα!". 
> 
> Όντως, την επόμενη φορά (όπως πάντα) ξαναγίνονται επεισόδια. 
> Φοράει γρήγορα ο Κωνσταντίνου τη στολή του μπάτσου,
> κανένας δεν τον αναγνωρίζει και φεύγει ανενόχλητος. 
> 
> ...

----------


## halek

έχει κυκλοφορήσει πρόσφατα ένα παρόμοιο στα ελληνικά αλλά δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά σε αυτό, οπότε και σας το παραθέτω original στα αγγλικά:




> Dear Girls, 
> 
> For too long we men have been divided and conquered in the name of equality, feminism and a host of other bobbins. No more! The man fights back!!
> 
> Tell your friends, the 90's man is dead.... Long live the Man of the New Millennium.
> Listen up ladies; this is how it REALLY is...
> 
> If you think you might be fat, you are. Don't ask us. We refuse to answer. Just get your arse down to a gym.
> 
> ...

----------


## halek

και αυτό:

Μια μητέρα είχε τρεις κόρες, και οι τρεις παρθένες
Παντρεύτηκαν και οι τρεις μαζί. Η μητέρα ανησυχούσε για την σεξουαλική απειρία τους και ήθελε να ξέρει πως περνάνε κατά την διάρκεια του μήνα του μέλιτος. Τις έβαλε να υποσχεθούν ότι θα στείλουν μια κάρτα που θα έγραφε με υπονοούμενα πως είναι η εμπειρία τους.
Η πρώτη έστειλε μιά κάρτα από την Ταιτή, 2 μέρες μετά τον γάμο. Έγραφε μόνο "Nescafe"! 

Η μητέρα έτρεξε στην κουζίνα και έβγαλε από το ντουλάπι ένα κουτάκι Nescafe.
Έγραφε "Good to the last drop". 
Η μητέρα κοκκίνισε, αλλά ένοιωσε χαρούμενη για την κόρη της . 

Η δεύτερη έστειλε μια κάρτα από την Κυανή Ακτή, μια εβδομάδα μετά τον γάμο, που έγραφε: "Rothmans"
Η μητέρα ήξερε τώρα τι να κάνει, έτρεξε πήρε ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα, και διάβασε: "Extra Long. King Size" 
Πάλι κοκκίνισε λίγο, άλλα ένοιωσε χαρούμενη για την κόρη της.

Η τρίτη έφυγε για μήνα του μέλιτος στο Conflan Ste Honorine (δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό). Η μητέρα περίμενε μιά βδομάδα, δύο, τρεις... Τελικά, μετά από ένα μήνα, μια κάρτα έφτασε.

Μόνο οι παρακάτω λέξεις ήταν γραμμένες, και αυτές με τρεμάμενο χέρι: "South African Airways"

Η μητέρα άρπαξε ένα περιοδικό, ξεφύλλισε με ανυπομονησία τις σελίδες, και βρήκε την διαφήμιση της SAA.
Και η διαφήμιση έγραφε: 

"Ten times a day, 
seven days a week, 
both ways." 

Η μαμά λιποθύμησε.

----------


## gadgetakias

Γυρίζει ο Τοτός από το σχολείο προβληματισμένος. Τον βλέπει ο πατέρας του και τον ρωτάει.
- Γιατί ρε Τοτέ είσαι έτσι; Τι σε προβληματίζει;
- Να μωρέ, σημέρα κάναμε για την εικονική παργματικότητα (virtual reality) και δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτε. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις;
- Γιέ μου θα σου εξηγήσω τι είναι η εικονική πραγματικότητα με παράδειγμα. Πήγαινε στην μαμά σου στην κουζίνα και ρώτα την αν θα πήγαινε με άλλον άντρα για €5,000.
Πάει ο Τοτός στην κουζίνα και ρωτάει την μαμά του και αυτή του απαντάει:
- Τι λες ρε παιδί μου; Είναι δυνατόν να κερατώσω τον πατέρα σου; ..Από την άλλη με τα €5,000 θα έκανα πολλά πράγματα. Αμα δεν το μάθαινε ο πατέρας σου, ίσως και να το έκανα μία φορά.
Επιστρέφει στον πατέρα του ο Τοτός και του λέει ότι η μάνα του θα το έκανε. Του λέει λοιπόν να πάει ο πατέρας του να κάνει την ίδια ερώτηση και στην αδερφή του. Πάει λοιπόν στην αδερφή του και την ρωτά:
- Τι λες ρε Τοτέ; Ξέρεις ότι έχω σχέση. Αλλά με €5,000 θα μπορούσα να κάνω πολλά πράγματα. Για μία φορά χωρίς να το μάθει κανείς θα πήγαινα..
Επιστρέφει λοιπόν στον πατέρα του ο Τοτός και λέει:
- Ρε μπαμπά, και η αδερφή μου λέει ότι θα το έκανε. Παρόλαυτά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω τι είναι η εικονική πραγματικότητα.
- Ακου γιέ μου. Στην εικονική πραγματικότητα θα είχαμε €10,000. Στην απλή πραγματικότητα ζούμε με δύο πουτ@ν...

----------


## hOG*

Μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις το παρακάτω ποίημα με ζευγαρωτή ομοιοκαταληξία;


Μια μέρα ο Λάκης μπούχτισε να κάνει πάλι τα ίδια
και να ξύνει συνεχώς τα τριχωτά του ____________________
και αφού ένιωθε λοιπόν τεράστια ανία
και είχε ρέψει να τραβάει συνέχεια ____________________
αντί να βάλει βίντεο να δει καμία ____________________,
ντύθηκε και καβάλησε το μηχανάκι χόντα
και πήγε να επισκεφθεί μια φίλη του απ' το Βόλο
που τη θυμότανε καλά , γιατί'χε ωραίο ____________________

Πήρε μαζί του χρήματα και έβαλε στις μπότες
για κάθε ενδεχόμενο ένα κουτί ____________________
Η φίλη του βέβαια έλεγε πως ήτανε παρθένα
(ίσως μονάχα από μπροστά, από πίσω μπαίναν ____________________)
γι' αυτό είχε ελπίδες βάσιμες, αφού λίγο την ψήσει,
να τη ξαπλώσει στο χαλί κι εκεί να την ____________________.

Εξάλλου ενός φίλου του, όπως ξανά σου είπα,
του είχε πάρει η γκόμενα μία ωραία ____________________.
Κρατώντας άνθη έφτασε και χτύπησε την θύρα,
η φίλη τον εκέρασε ένα κουτάκι μπύρα,
φάγανε φρούτα,φτύσανε κατόπιν τα κουκούτσα,
ο Λάκης συλλογιότανε πώς θα της ρίξει ____________________.

Κι αφού φάγαν κοτόπουλο -το στήθος και το μπούτι-
άρχισε να πέφτει σταδιακά το πρώτο ____________________,
και εκεί που ο Λάκης σκέφτηκε "χαλάλι και τα ναύλα
πού 'χω πληρώσει στο ταξί", κι είχε τεράστια ____________________,
χτυπάει η πόρτα κι ήτανε ο γέρος ο παππούς της
κι ο Λάκης τότε σκέφτηκε "πού βρέθηκε ο ____________________"
και γύρισε στο σπίτι του κρύο μπάνιο να κάνει
γιατί ο ____________________ του έφτανε μέχρι και το ταβάνι.




...είσαι ΤΑΛΕΝΤΑΡΑ!!!!!!

----------


## hOG*

Στο ετήσιο συνέδριο σεξολόγων στην έδρα βρίσκεται ο Αμερικανός επιστήμονας και ανακοινώνει:
Εμείς καταφέραμε να πετύχουμε αύξηση του ανδρικού οργάνου κατά 10%.

Κάποιος σύνεδρος ρωτά:
-"Εννοείτε ως προς το μήκος ή ως προς το πάχος;"

-"Ως προς το μήκος φυσικά. Στην Αμερική δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα στο πάχος"

Ο Αιγύπτιος σύνεδρος :
-"Εμείς καταφέραμε να αυξήσουμε το ανδρικό όργανο κατά 20%"

Ο περίεργος σύνεδρος:
-"Ως προς το μήκος ή ως προς το πάχος;'

-"Ως προς το πάχος φυσικά. Στην Αίγυπτο δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα με το μήκος".

Ο Έλληνας σύνεδρος:
-"Εμείς καταφέραμε να κάνουμε το ανδρικό όργανο σαν ...αργείτικο πεπόνι"!!!
(Χειροκροτήματα από το ακροατήριο)

Ο περίεργος σύνεδρος:
-"Ως προς το μήκος ή ως προς το πάχος;"

-"Εμείς στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα ούτε ως προς το μήκος, ούτε ως προς το πάχος. Τη γεύση βελτιώσαμε!!!

----------


## marculionis

> και αυτό:
> 
> Μια μητέρα είχε τρεις κόρες, και οι τρεις παρθένες
> Παντρεύτηκαν και οι τρεις μαζί. Η μητέρα ανησυχούσε για την σεξουαλική απειρία τους και ήθελε να ξέρει πως περνάνε κατά την διάρκεια του μήνα του μέλιτος. Τις έβαλε να υποσχεθούν ότι θα στείλουν μια κάρτα που θα έγραφε με υπονοούμενα πως είναι η εμπειρία τους.
> Η πρώτη έστειλε μιά κάρτα από την Ταιτή, 2 μέρες μετά τον γάμο. Έγραφε μόνο "Nescafe"! 
> 
> Η μητέρα έτρεξε στην κουζίνα και έβγαλε από το ντουλάπι ένα κουτάκι Nescafe.
> Έγραφε "Good to the last drop". 
> Η μητέρα κοκκίνισε, αλλά ένοιωσε χαρούμενη για την κόρη της . 
> ...


Υποκλείνομαι......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## halek

> ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ (updated!!)


βρήκα μερικές ακόμα...
αν υπάρχει καμία διπλή συγχωρέστε με  ::  

Από τι υλικό είναι φτιαγμένο το πελεκούδι και καίγεται συνέχεια;

>- Σε ποια ακριβώς περιοχή του ουράνιου θόλου βρίσκεται το σφοντύλι;

>- Γιατί ο Donald Duck όταν βγαίνει από το μπάνιο φοράει πετσέτα ενώ κυκλοφορεί τις υπόλοιπες ώρες χωρίς παντελόνι;

>- Τι σημαίνει επιτέλους Ζαβαρακατρανεμιά;

>- Ποιος είναι επιτέλους ο ανιψιός του Μπάρμπα Μπεν και ποιος του Μπάρμπα Στάθη;
>
>- Πώς λέγεται η φέτα πριν κοπεί;

>- Οι αναλφάβητοι ψωνίζουν στα άλφα-βήτα;

>- Η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε χώρους εργασίας ισχύει και στις καπνοβιομηχανίες;

>- Πως λύνει το πρόβλημα με τα οδοντικά σύμφωνα όποιος μιλάει έξω από τα δόντια;

>- Μπορεί κάποιος να αποφασίσει οριστικά ότι είναι αναποφάσιστος;

>- Θα είχε διαφορά αν αντί να τραβάει κανείς ένα ζόρι, το έσπρωχνε;

>- Όταν κάποιος με μανία καταδιώξεως, καταδιώκεται πραγματικά, λέμε ότι θεραπεύτηκε;

>- Οι τακτικές αναγνώστριες του περιοδικού Γάμου, θεωρούνται νυμφομανείς;

>- Γιατί τα ντουλάπια στα αστυνομικά τμήματα έχουν κλειδαριές;

>- Που πάνε όλες οι λέξεις όταν πατάω delete;

>- Με ποια ακριβώς επιχειρήματα έπεισε ο Νώε τα ψάρια να αφήσουν το νερό και να μπουν στην κιβωτό;

>- Αυτοί που αποφασίζουν να ακούσουν την καρδιά τους, τι οδηγίες παίρνουν ακριβώς εκτός από το τοκ-τοκ;

>- Η λέξη 'Αμφιλοχίας' κρύβει κάποιο σεξουαλικό υπονοούμενο;

>- Κάποιος που έχει «πουλήσει ακριβά το τομάρι του», σε τι φιλοδοξεί να ξοδέψει τα λεφτά του εκτός από δερματολόγους;

>- Ποιός ήταν ο αντικειμενικός σκοπός αυτού του Αλέξη όταν κρυβόταν πίσω από τις λέξεις;

>- Υπάρχει λογική απάντηση στην ερώτηση 'Γύρισες';

>Τα κινέζικα αρκουδάκια 'ΠΑΝΤΑ' στα αγγλικά λέγονται 'ALWAYS';

>- Γιατί χρειάζονται πλύσιμο οι πετσέτες του ντους αφού όταν τις χρησιμοποιούμε είμαστε καθαροί;

>- Αφού ο άνθρωπος προέρχεται από τον πίθηκο γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμη πίθηκοι;

>- Τι περιμένει να ακούσει η μακαρονάδα 'PESTO';

>- Πως πήρε το όνομά της η μακαρονάδα 'πουτανέσκα';

>-Τι σημαίνει κάθομαι όρθιος

>- Οι γοργόνες κάνουν απολέπιση;

>- Τα ΑΤΜ γιορτάζουν της αναλήψεως;

>- Γιατί τις λέμε ατομικές βόμβες αφού σκοτώνουν πολλούς; 

>- Πώς λέγεται ένα αγριογούρουνο όταν είναι ήρεμο;

>- Ο ΤΕΝ-ΤΕΝ δε θα έπρεπε να λέγεται TWENTY;

>- Γιατί λέγονται πολύ-θρόνες αφού κάθεται μόνο ένας;

>- Τι γεύση έχουν τα λυσσακά;

>- Τι μέγεθος πρέπει να αποκτήσει το σαγανάκι για να πάψει να αναφέρεται με υποκοριστικό;

>- Υπάρχει επιστημονική εξήγηση γιατί το παρδαλό κατσίκι έχει μεγαλύτερη αίσθηση του χιούμορ από τα υπόλοιπα μονόχρωμα;

>- Το @ σε τι ακριβώς μοιάζει με το παπάκι;

>- Δεν είναι σατανική σύμπτωση όποιος βρίσκεται στην τουαλέτα όταν χτυπάς να ονομάζεται 'άλλος';

>- Ο Κουτρούλης πόσους προσκεκλημένους έχει τελικά στο γάμο του;

>- Υπάρχει κάποιος ψυχοπαθής που δημιουργεί συστηματικά λάκκους στις φάβες;

>-Γιατί όταν οι τράπεζες στέλνουν 'τελευταία ειδοποίηση' για μια δόση, στη συνέχεια αθετούν την υπόσχεσή τους και ξανα-ασχολούνται μαζί μας ;

>- Τι βύσμα έχει τελικά αυτός ο ουδείς και όλοι τον θεωρούν αναντικατάστατο;

>- Στην Αφρική πως ονομάζεται το αράπικο φιστίκι;

>- Πόσο περήφανος για το σώβρακό του είναι ο Σούπερμαν ώστε να το φοράει πάνω από το παντελόνι;

>- Οι πορτοκαλιές που είναι αλλού και κάνουν πορτοκάλια, δεν έχουν κι αυτές
κάποιον σπαστικό να τους υπενθυμίζει ότι το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνουν κι οι αντίστοιχες εδώ;

>- Γιατί του διαόλου η μάνα δε δοκιμάζει να μείνει πιο κοντά;

>- Η τσαπα-τσούλα, είναι αγρότισσα ελευθέρων ηθών;

>- Τι χρησιμεύει η τρύπα στα ντόνατς;

>- Αυτός που βρίσκεται παγιδευμένος ανάμεσα στο 'γκρεμό' και στο 'ρέμα',
έφτασε εκεί κολυμπώντας ή σκαρφαλώνοντας;

>- Αυτός που γράφει το 'ακόμα πιο νόστιμο' στις συσκευασίες των γατοτροφών, πώς είναι τόσο σίγουρος;

>- Τι μέσο χρησιμοποιεί ένα βουνό για να πάει στον Μωάμεθ;

>- Αντί να φεύγουμε 'σιγά-σιγά' δε θα μπορούσαμε να μείνουμε λίγο ακόμα και μετά να φύγουμε 'γρήγορα-γρήγορα';

>- Γιατί επιμένουμε να χαιρετάμε πάντα αυτό τον Πλάτανο αφού μας έχει πάντα χεσ@@νους;

>- Τι κάνουν όλη αυτή την καφεΐνη που περισσεύει όταν μετατρέπουν τον
κανονικό καφέ σε ντεκαφεϊνέ;

>- Γιατί οι αριθμοί στο κομπιουτεράκι είναι τοποθετημένοι ανάποδα σε σχέση με τους αριθμούς στα τηλέφωνα;

>- Αφού λένε πως το κολύμπι κάνει καλό στη σιλουέτα πως εξηγούν τις φάλαινες;

>- Οι επιγραφές που λένε πως 'επιτρέπουν την είσοδο μόνο σε σκυλιά που οδηγούν τυφλούς', περιμένουν να διαβαστούν από τα σκυλιά ή από τους τυφλούς;

>- Πόσο καλή φρούρηση έχουν πια αυτά τα 'πράσα' και πιάνουν συνέχεια διάφορους εκεί;

>- Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί ένα 'ζαμάνι';

>- Γιατί για να τερματίσουμε τη λειτουργία του pc πατάμε 'Έναρξη' ;

>- Στην ερώτηση 'θέλετε να γίνετε δωρητής οργάνων;' η απάντηση ' πάρτε τα αρ**ια μου ', θεωρείται θετική ή αρνητική;

----------


## gounara

Συζητούν δύο computer freaks

-Άκου να δεις τι έγινε χθες

-Τι τι?

-Γνώρισα μία φανταστική γκόμενα σε ένα μπαρ...

-Για λέγε, για λέγε..

-...και της είπα να έρθει από το σπίτι για ποτό, και ήρθε. 

-Τι λες τώρα? Για λέγε, για λέγε...

-Ήπιαμε εκεί δυο ποτάκια, ζεστάθηκε η κατάσταση και ξαφνικά μου λέει.
«Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ αν μου βγάλεις τη φούστα γιατί με στενεύει?» 

-Τι λες τώρα? Για λέγε, για λέγε... 

-Της βγάζω λοιπόν τη φούστα, τη σηκώνω με δύναμη και τη βάζω πάνω στο γραφείο δίπλα στο καινούργιο laptop.

-Τι λες τώρα? Πήρες καινούριο laptop?

----------


## aprin

Αναρωτηθήκατε ποτέ ποι

----------


## katsaros_m

Ένας μπαμπάς μπαίνει στο φαρμακείο μαζί με τον 13χρονο γιο του. Ο γιος
βλέπει τα κουτάκια των προφυλακτικών και ρωτάει:

- Τι είναι αυτά, μπαμπά;

Κι ο μπαμπάς, απαντάει ειλικρινά:

- Αυτά, γιόκα μου, τα λένε προφυλακτικά. Οι άντρες τα χρησιμοποιούν για
να κάνουν ασφαλές σεξ.

- Ααα.. κατάλαβα!, απαντάει το αγόρι. Μας έδειξαν και στο σχολείο, στο
μάθημα της σεξουαλικής αγωγής.

Μετά κοιτάει ένα πακέτο των 3 και ρωτάει:

- Γιατί έχει μόνο 3 αυτό το πακέτο, μπαμπάκα;

- Αυτό, αγόρι μου, είναι για τα παιδιά του γυμνασίου. Ένα για την
Παρασκευή, ένα για το Σάββατο κι ένα για την Κυριακή.

Τότε ο μικρός κοιτάει το άλλο πακέτο που έχει μέσα 6.

- Κι αυτό, μπαμπά; Γιατί έχει 6 μέσα;

- Αυτό είναι για τους φοιτητές: δύο για την Παρασκευή, δύο για το
Σάββατο και δύο για την Κυριακή.

Τότε ο μικρός βλέπει εκείνο το πακέτο που έχει μέσα 12. Και γεμάτος
απορία ρωτάει:

- Κι αυτό, μπαμπά, που έχει μέσα 12;

Κι ο μπαμπάς, αναστενάζει και του εξηγεί:

- Αυτά παιδί μου, είναι για παντρεμένους. Ένα τον Ιανουάριο, ένα τον
Φεβρουάριο.......

----------


## python

> Αναρωτηθήκατε ποτέ ποι&oacute;ς είναι επιτέλους αυτ&oacute;ς ο Τοτ&oacute;ς, ο πρωταγωνιστής των περισσ&oacute;τερων ανεκδ&oacute;των; Να μια φωτογραφία του: για να δούμε αν μπορείτε να τον ξεχωρίσετε...



 ::   ::   ::   ::  
++++++++++++++++

----------


## hOG*

Εάν έπεφτε ένα έντομο στην κούπα του καφέ σας πως θα αντιδρούσατε?
Δείτε πως θα αντιδρούσαν διάφορες εθνικότητες:

1. Εγγλέζος
Πετάει την κούπα με τον καφέ και φεύγει από την καφετέρια

2. Αμερικάνος
Βγάζει το έντομο και συνεχίζει να πίνει τον καφέ του.

3. Κινέζος
Τρώει το έντομο και πετάει τον καφέ

4. Εγκλωβισμένος Παλαιστίνιος
Πίνει τον καφέ μαζί με το έντομο

5. Σκωτσέζος
Πιάνει το έντομο και το σφίγγει φωνάζοντας "φτύσ' τον καφέ ρε!"

6. Ισραηλινός
α. Πουλάει τον καφέ στον αμερικάνο και το έντομο στον κινέζο
β. Διαμαρτύρεται ότι η προσωπική του ασφάλεια βρίσκεται σε κίνδυνο
γ. Φωνάζει ότι οι παλαιστίνιοι του ρίχνουν έντομα στον καφέ
δ. Κατηγορεί ότι οι Χεζμπολάχ, οι Συρία και το Ιράν υποθάλπτουν επιθέσεις με όπλα μαζικών εντόμων
ε. Συσχετίζει αυτή την ποταπή επίθεση με την Παλαιστινιακή τρομοκρατία, με καταπάτηση των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων με τον αντισημιτισμό, το ολοκαύτωμα, τη διασπορά, την έξοδο.
στ. Επανακαταλαμβάνει τη δυτική όχθη και τη Γάζα, συνεχίζει την επίκοιση, κόβει την παροχή νερού και ρεύματος στους παλαιστίνιους,τρομοκρατεί ή εξευτελίζει πολίτες, σκοτώνει ή σακατεύει οτιδήποτε στο πέρασμά του.
ζ. απαιτεί ισχυρότερη στρατιωτική βοήθεια από τους αμερικάνους.
η. Ζητά δάνειο ενός δισεκ. δολλαρίων με 100ετή περίοδο αποπληρωμής, από τους αμερικάνους για την αγορά καινούργιας κούπας καφέ.
θ. Απαιτεί εφ όρου ζωής δωρεάν καφέ από την καφετέρια ως αποζημίωση.

7. Έλληνας
Ρίχνει μια χριστοπαναγία στη γυναίκα του και πάει στη μάνα του να πιει ένα καφέ της προκοπής.

----------


## tolishawk

Ένας τύπος,τύφλα στο μεθύσι, γυρνάει το βράδυ στο σπίτι του.
Λέει λοιπόν σε έναν περαστικό :

- Συγνώμη ρε φίλε. Πόσα καρούμπαλα έχω στο μέτωπο;

Τον κοιτάει ο άλλος και του λέει :

- Τρία

- Ωραία! Άλλες δυο κολώνες και φτάνω σπίτι μου! 


----------------------------------------------------------------------


Μία γκόμενα μπαίνει σε ένα μπαρ με πολύ κόσμο και για να την προσέξει ο μπάρμαν σηκώνει το χέρι της, αφήνοντας να φανεί μία μεγάλη τούφα τρίχες κάτω από τη μασχάλη της.

Τότε, γυρίζει ένας μεθυσμένος που κάθεται στο μπαρ και λέει στο μπάρμαν:

- Φιλαράκο, κέρασε τη μπαλαρίνα ένα ποτό από μένα.

Ο μπάρμαν σκύβει προς το μέρος του και τον ρωτάει:

- Πού το ξέρεις ότι είναι μπαλαρίνα;

Και ο μεθυσμένος:

- Ε, μόνο μία μπαλαρίνα μπορεί να σηκώσει τόσο ψηλά το πόδι της!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ένας άντρας ρωτά το γιατρό αν θα ζήσει μέχρι τα 100.
Ο γιατρός τον ρωτά: Πίνεις, καπνίζεις;
Όχι απαντά ο άντρας.
Γιατρός: Ξενυχτάς, παίζεις χαρτιά;
Αντρας: Όχι βέβαια, ποτέ δεν έκανα κάτι τέτοιο μέχρι τώρα.
Γιατρός: οδηγείς επικίνδυνα, πας με άλλη γκόμενα κάθε βράδυ;
Αντρας: Όχι και ούτε πρόκειται.
Γιατρός: Και τότε γιατί στο διάολο θες να ζήσεις τόσο πολύ;


----------------------------------------------------------------------


Γιατρέ μου είμαι δυστυχισμένη. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Ο άντρας μου νομίζει ότι είναι ψυγείο. 
- Χμμμμ... νομίζω δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό. Θα του περάσει σύντομα. 
- Μπορεί να του περάσει γιατρέ, αλλά μέχρι τότε τι θα κάνω; Κοιμάται με το στόμα ανοιχτό και με ενοχλεί το φωτάκι.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Ένας Γάλλος, ένας Ιταλός κι ένας Έλληνας συζητούν περί σεξ: 

- Χθες το βράδυ, λέει ο Γάλλος, έκανα τρεις φορές έρωτα με την γυναίκα μου και το πρωί, μου έφτιαξε μια υπέροχη ομελέτα! 

- Εγώ, λέει ο Ιταλός, έκανα έξι φορές έρωτα με την γυναίκα μου και το πρωί μου είχε φτιάξει ένα υπέροχο πρωινό, λέγοντάς μου ότι θα με αγαπά για πάντα!

Ο Έλληνας δεν μιλούσε κι έτσι αναγκάστηκαν να τον ρωτήσουν οι άλλοι: 

- Εγώ, λέει ο Έλληνας, έκανα μόνο μία φορά. 

- Μόνο μία;

- Ναι. 

- Και τι σου είπε το πρωί;

- Μην σταματάς, μωρό μου!

----------


## halek

> ....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Μερικά νέα/από στόκ(!): 

*A) Λίγο μακάβριο, αλλά δεν πειράζει ....*
> Ένας νεκροθάφτης δούλευε αργά ένα βράδυ και εξέταζε τα πτώματα.
> Εξέταζε το πτώμα του κυρίου Αλεξόπουλου όταν έκανε μια ανακάλυψη. 
> Ο κ.Αλεξόπουλος είχε το μεγαλύτερο πέος που είχε δει στην ζωή του. 
> Μιας και το σώμα του κ. Αλεξόπουλου επρόκειτο να αποτεφρωθεί, ο
> νεκροθάφτης του ζήτησε συγνώμη και αφαίρεσε το πέος του καθώς 
θεώρησε πως
> θα ήταν κρίμα να αποτεφρωθεί μαζί με το υπόλοιπο σώμα. Το έβαλε σε 
ένα
> χαρτοφύλακα και το πήγε στο σπίτι του. Το πρώτο πρόσωπο στο οποίο το
> έδειξε ήταν η γυναίκα του.
> «Έχω κάτι να σου δείξω, το οποίο δεν θα το πιστεύεις» είπε και άνοιξε 
τον
> χαρτοφύλακα.
> «Ω Θεέ μου!» φώναξε η γυναίκα του «Πέθανε ο Αλεξόπουλος!!!»

*Β) Περί κλοπής 1ο (με αφορμή σχετικά πόστ/θέματα στο φόρουμ)*
>>Πάει ένας κλέφτης να μπουκάρει σε ένα σπίτι! Απενεργοποιεί
>>τον συναγερμό, παραβιάζει την πόρτα και μπαίνει μέσα. Μέσα στο
>>σπίτι επικρατεί απόλυτο σκοτάδι!
>> Αρχίζει λοιπόν να ψηλαφίζει προκειμένου να βρει κάτι να
>>αρπάξει...
>> Ψηλαφίζει λοιπόν... ψηλαφίζει... και βρίσκει ένα ντουλάπι...
>>ανοίγει το ντουλάπι και συνεχίζει να ψηλαφίζει... ώσπου ακούει μια
>>φωνή να του λέει...
>>- "Πρόσεχε... σε βλέπει ο Σωτήρης...".
>>Σταματά να ψηλαφίζει ο κλέφτης... περιμένει λίγο και
>>συνεχίζει να ψηλαφίζει... σε λίγο ακούει πάλι μια φωνή μέσα από το
>>ντουλάπι να του λέει... "πρόσεχε... σε βλέπει ο Σωτήρης"
>>Τρελαίνεται ο κλέφτης... τί να κάνει... τί να κάνει...
>>αποφασίζει να ανάψει τον φακό για να δει τί παίζεται!
>>Ανάβει τον φακό και βλέπει μέσα στο
>>ντουλάπι ένα παπαγάλο!!! Τον ρωτάει λοιπόν τον παπαγάλο,
>>"ποιος είσαι εσύ;"
>>Ο παπαγάλος του λέει: "Είμαι ο Αντώνης!".
>>Βάζει τα γέλια ο κλέφτης... και του λέει:
>>- "Καλά είναι το Αντώνης όνομα για παπαγάλο; χάχαχαχαχα"
>>Και του απαντά ο παπαγάλος:
>>- "Γιατί είναι το Σωτήρης όνομα για Ντόπερμαν;"

*Γ) Περί κλοπής 2ο* 
>>Χριστούγεννα και μία υπόθεση εκδικάζεται στο δικαστήριο:
>>- Γιατί κατηγορείσαι εσύ;
>>- Κύριε πρόεδρε, με κατηγορούν πως έκανα τα Χριστουγεννιάτικά μου ψώνια πολύ νωρίς;
>>- Αυτό δεν είναι έγκλημα. Πόσο νωρίς ψώνιζες δηλαδή;
>>- Περίπου δύο ώρες πριν ανοίξει το μαγαζί!

----------


## Danimoth

Γιατί ο Αϊ Βασίλης δεν υπάρχει



Σαν αποτέλεσμα αιτήσεων πολλών χιλιάδων φίλων, και με τη βοήθεια έρευνας του πασίγνωστου επιστημονικού περιοδικού ΣΠΑΥ, είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να παρουσιάσουμε τα αποτελέσματα σχετικά με τον Άγιο Βασίλη.

Καταρχήν, κανένα γνωστό είδος τάρανδου δεν πετά. Παρόλο που υπάρχουν 300.000 είδη ζωντανών οργανισμών που ακόμα δεν έχουν καταχωρηθεί (τα περισσότερα έντομα και μικροοργανισμοί), αυτό δε σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι υπάρχει ιπτάμενος τάρανδος, τον οποίο απ` ότι φαίνεται μόνο ο Άγιος Βασίλης έχει δει.

Υπάρχουν περίπου 2 δις παιδιά (κάτω των 1 ::  στον κόσμο. Επειδή ο Άγιος Βασίλης προφανώς δεν επισκέπτεται Μουσουλμάνους, Ινδουιστές, Εβραίους και Βουδιστές, ο φόρτος εργασίας του περιορίζεται στο 15% του συνολικού 378 εκ.

Σύμφωνα με το διεθνές Γραφείο Καταγραφής Πληθυσμών, με μέσο όρο 3.5 παιδιών ανά σπίτι, έχουμε 91,8 εκ. Σπιτικά. Μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένα καλό παιδί ανά σπίτι που αξίζει να πάρει δώρο σύμφωνα με την Παράδοση.

Ο Άγιος Βασίλης έχει μόλις 31 ώρες για να δουλέψει, κι αυτό χάρη στη διαφορά ώρας και την περιστροφή της γης, θα υποθέσουμε ότι ταξιδεύει από ανατολάς προς δυσμάς (που είναι και το πιο λογικό μιας και τόσα χρόνια κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά) αυτό μας κάνει 822.6 επισκέψεις το δευτερόλεπτο. Δηλαδή, για κάθε χριστιανικό σπίτι με ένα καλό παιδί, ο Άγιος Βασίλης έχει 1/1000στό του δευτερολέπτου να παρκάρει το έλκηθρο, να κατέβει, να πηδήξει από την καμινάδα, να αφήσει τα δώρα στα παπούτσια του καθενός, να βάλει κάποια δώρα κάτω από το δέντρο, να φάει το κομμάτι της πίτας του, να ξανανέβει την καμινάδα, να ξαναμπεί στο έλκηθρο και να φύγει για το επόμενο σπίτι.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι αυτές οι 91.8 εκατομμύρια επισκέψεις ισαπέχουν μεταξύ τους (χάριν υπολογισμών), μιλάμε για απόσταση 0.78 μιλιά ανά σπίτι, συνολικό ταξίδι 75.5 εκατομμύρια μίλια, και χωρίς να μετράμε τις στάσεις για να κάνει την "ανάγκη" του! Αυτό σημαίνει λοιπόν ότι το έλκηθρο τρέχει με 650 μιλιά το δευτερόλεπτο, 3.000 φορές την ταχύτητα του ήχου.

Συγκριτικά, το πιο γρήγορο μέσο που φτιάχτηκε από τον άνθρωπο κινείται μόλις με 27.4 μίλια το δευτερόλεπτο ενώ ένας κανονικός τάρανδος μπορεί να τρέξει το πολύ με 15 μίλια την ώρα.

Ααα και κάτι άλλο, το φορτίο στο έλκηθρο είναι άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον σημείο. Με την προϋπόθεση ότι κάθε παιδάκι θα πάρει ένα πακέτο που ζυγίζει μόλις ένα κιλό, το έλκηθρο κουβαλάει περίπου 321.300 τόνους, χωρίς να μετράμε τον ίδιο τον Άγιο Βασίλη ο οποίος λέγεται ότι είναι και χοντρός.

Και δε μετράμε το γεγονός ότι έχει φάει και 91.8 εκ. κομμάτια πίτας. Κανονικά, ένας τάρανδος μπορεί να κουβαλήσει το πολύ 150 κιλά. Ακόμα και αν ο περίφημος ιπτάμενος τάρανδος (βλ. Παρ. #1) μπορούσε να κουβαλήσει 10 φορές περισσότερο βάρος, 8 ή και 9 τάρανδοι σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν φτάνουν. Για την ακρίβεια χρειάζονται 214.200 τάρανδοι.

Αυτό αυξάνει το συνολικό βάρος (και πάλι χωρίς να μετράμε το βάρος του ελκήθρου) σε 353.430 τόνους (4 φορές περισσότερο από το μεγαλύτερο υπερωκεάνιο στον κόσμο) 353.000 τόνοι που κινούνται με 650 μιλιά το δευτερόλεπτο έχουν μια απίστευτη αντίσταση στον αέρα η οποία προκαλεί θερμότητα (όπως στα διαστημόπλοια όταν μπαίνουν στην ατμόσφαιρα της γης).

Το μπροστινό ζευγάρι ταράνδων θα αποσβέσει 14.3 τετράκις εκατομμύρια Joule ενέργειας ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Το καθένα. Με αλλά λόγια, θα εξατμιστούν ακαριαία με εκκωφαντικό θόρυβο, αφήνοντας το ζευγάρι που βρίσκεται από πίσω εκτεθειμένο.

Ολόκληρο το κοπάδι, θα εξατμιστεί μέσα σε 4.26 χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου. Ο Άγιος Βασίλης εν τω μεταξύ, θα πρέπει να αντέχει σε επιτάχυνση 17500.06 φορές μεγαλύτερη της βαρύτητας. Αν ζυγίζει γύρω στα 100 κιλά (και λίγα λέμε) θα γίνει χαλκομανία στο πίσω μέρος του καθίσματός του εξαιτίας των 2.107.007 κιλών αδράνειας.

Αν ο Άγιος Βασίλης υπήρξε ποτέ, τώρα Δεν υπάρχει πια!

Καλά Χριστούγεννα!

----------


## Danimoth

http://users.ntua.gr/ge01033/anekdota.htm

----------


## Moho

Ο καινούριος παπάς της ενορίας ήταν τόσο νευρικός στην πρώτη του λειτουργία, που δε μπορούσε να μιλήσει.. Πρίν την επόμενη λειτουργία ρωτάει τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο, τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει για να χαλαρώσει. Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος τον συμβουλεύει ώς εξής: "Την επόμενη φορά ρίξε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό που θα πιείς και θα δείς πώς θα χαλαρώσεις.". Την Κυριακή ο παπάς ακολουθεί τη συμβουλή και πραγματικά νιώθει οτι θα μπορούσε να κάνει κήρυγμα χωρίς άγχος ακόμα και αν λυσσομανούσε καταιγίδα.
Μετά τη λειτουργία επιστρέφει στο σπίτι του, οπου μετά απο λίγο εμφανίζεται ο Διάκος του Αρχιεπισκόπου και του παραδίδει ενα σημείωμα που έγραφε τα εξής:

"Αγαπητέ πάτερ, την επόμενη φορά να ρίξετε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό, κι όχι ,μερικές σταγόνες νερό στη βότκα. Σας παραθέτω μερικές παρατηρήσεις, για να μήν επαναληφθούν τα σημειρνά:

- Δε χρειάζεται να τοποθετείτε φέτα λεμονιού στο χείλος του δισκοπότηρου.
-Το κουβούκλιο στην αριστερή πλευρά είναι το εξομολογητήριο, όχι το μπάνιο.
-Ο Αρχάγγελος είπε στη Παρθένο:"Χαίρε κεχαριτωμένη", όχι "Γειά σου πιπίνι"
-Καλό θα είναι να μήν ακουμπάτε στο άγαλμα της Παναγίας, πόσο μάλλον να το αγκαλιάζετε και να το φιλάτε με τέτοιο πάθος.
-Οι εντολές είναι 10 και όχι 12
-Οι απόστολοι ήταν 12 και όχι 7. Κανείς δεν ήταν νάνος.
-Δεν αναφερόμαστε στον Ιησού Χριστό και στους αποστόλους ως "Ι.Χ και Σία".
-Ο Ιούδας ήταν προδότης, όχι "σκατορουφιάνος του κερατά" που είπες εσύ.
-Ο Χριστός μας, είπε στον Πέτρο οτι "πρίν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει τρίς, θα με αρνηθείς", δε του είπε:"Μέχρι να λαλήσουν τα κοκόρια θα με έχεις γράψει στα αρ...ια σου".
-Δεν επιτρέπετε να αποκαλούμε την κεφαλή της εκκλησίας μας "Νονό".
-Το καθαγιασμένο ύδωρ είναι για να ευλογούμε, όχι για να δροσίζουμε τον σβέρκο μας.
-Ποτέ δε κηρύττουμε καθισμένοιλ στα σκαλιά του ιερού και σε καμία περ'ιπτωση δεν ακουμπάμε το πόδι μας πάνω στη Βίβλο.
-Ο άρτος χρησιμεύει για τη Θεία Ευχαριστία οχι ως απεριτίφ που συνοδεύει το κρασί.
-Η παρότρυνση να χορέψει το ποίμνιο ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα, δε χρειαζόταν όμως και να χορέψει γιάνκα γύρω απο την εκκλησία.
-Τη λειτουργία την τελειώνουμε με "Αμήν", όχι με "Ολε"!
-Αυτός που καθόταν στην άκρη του Ιερού και τον οποίο αποκαλέσατε "αδελφάρα" και "τραβεστί με μάξι" ήμουν εγώ!!!
-Τις σκάλες του άμβωνος τις κατεβαίνουμε κανονικά, όχι τσουλίθρα στο κάγκελο.
Ελπίζω αυτά τα λάθη να διορθωθούν την ερχόμενη Κυριακή!

Με τιμή, 
Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος

----------


## aprin

...

----------


## python

Moho
+++++++++++  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPt9NABO ... ed&search=

----------


## python

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPt9NABOkrE&mode=related&search=


  ::   ::   ::  


καλό!!! 

αλλα θα επρεπε να ηταν στα βιντεακια.  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPt9NABOkrE&mode=related&search=



Βαλέ το στα video Πάνο  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ  :: 



Μία δασκάλα του δημοτικού ρώταγε κάποτε τα παιδιά με τι ασχολούνται οι γονείς τους.

Εσένα Γιωργάκη η μαμά σου τι κάνει όλη μέρα;



Ο Γιωργάκης σηκώθηκε όρθιος και είπε με πολλή περηφάνια:



-Είναι οδοντογιατρός κυρία!



Πολύ ωραία! Εσένα Μαρία οι δικοί σου γονείς με τι ασχολούνται, ρώτησε στη συνέχεια ένα κοριτσάκι που φαινόταν κάπως φοβισμένο.



Αυτό σηκώθηκε και διστακτικά ψιθύρισε:



-Είναι ταχυδρόμος ο μπαμπάς μου κυρία και η μαμά μου δεν δουλεύει.



Πρέπει να είμαστε υπερήφανοι για τη δουλειά που κάνουν οι γονείς μας, είπε η δασκάλα θέλοντας να την εμψυχώσει. Εσένα Νίκο τι δουλειά κάνει ο μπαμπάς σου, συνέχισε ρωτώντας ένα πιτσιρικά που φαινόταν διαβολάκι.



Ο μικρός πετάχτηκε επάνω και με ζωηρό και περήφανο ύφος έριξε τη βόμβα:



-Εμένα κυρία ο μπαμπάς μου δουλεύει πιανίστας σε μπουρδέλο!



Κάγκελο η δασκάλα! Δεν πίστευε στ' αυτιά της. Το ίδιο απόγευμα μια και δυο πάει στο σπίτι του μπόμπιρα και χτυπάει αποφασιστικά το κουδούνι. Η πόρτα άνοιξε και στο κατώφλι φάνηκε ο περιβόητος μπαμπάς.



-Συγνώμη που σας ανησυχώ, αλλά έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τον μικρό. Ισχυρίζεται ότι δουλεύετε πιανίστας σε μπουρδέλο και μάλιστα περηφανεύεται γι' αυτό! Τι έχετε να πείτε;



-Κοιτάτε να δείτε, άρχισε να λέει χαμογελώντας ο ... αγοραίος μουσικός, στην πραγματικότητα είμαι αναλυτής προγραμματιστής πληροφοριακών συστημάτων, εξειδικευμένος σε θέματα επικοινωνίας πρωτοκόλλου TCP/IP σε περιβάλλον UNIX και σε ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών με χρήση νέων τεχνολογιών κατανεμημένων συστημάτων αρχιτεκτονικής CORBA, σε περιβάλλοντα αντικειμενοστραφών σχεσιακών βάσεων δεδομένων ODBMS και σε χρήση εργαλείων Business Objects, σε μια εταιρεία με άθλια αφεντικά. Ε! πώς να τα πω όλα αυτά σε ένα 7χρονο παιδάκι;;

----------


## fon_hussan

Ένας πατέρας μπαίνει ένα μεσημέρι σπίτι του και ακούει ένα περίεργο θόρυβο. ΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖ!
«Τι στο καλό γίνεται;», λέει, «από πού ακούγεται αυτή η φασαρία;»
Ψάχνει σε όλα τα δωμάτια και μπαίνει και στης κόρης του. Την βλέπει με το δονητή. Σοκ ο πατέρας! Αρχίζει να φωνάζει και να βρίζει. Τον ακούει η γυναίκα του που φωνάζει και του λέει να ηρεμήσει και να το σκεφτεί καλύτερα. Ο άνθρωπος σοκάρεται αλλά αυτή του λέει ότι αν το σκεφτεί καλύτερα θα το δει θετικά. Του λέει λοιπόν ότι από το να γυρνάει με τον ένα και τον άλλο έξω με τόσες αρρώστιες και εγκυμοσύνες καλύτερα δεν είναι έτσι και είναι και στο σπίτι και ακίνδυνα. Τελικά τον πείθει και αρχίζει να το βλέπει θετικά.
Την επόμενη μέρα πηγαίνει η μητέρα στο σπίτι και ακούει το θόρυβο του δονητή πάλι.
«Αμάν», λέει, «και αυτή η κόρη μου είπαμε ότι το βλέπουμε θετικά αλλά όχι και κάθε μέρα αυτό! Παραπάει!»
Μπαίνει στο δωμάτιο της για να τη μαλώσει αλλά άδειο το δωμάτιο.
«Τι στο καλό;» λέει «από που ακούγεται αυτός ο θόρυβος;»
Αντιλαμβάνεται ότι ακούγεται ο θόρυβος από την κουζίνα και κατευθύνεται προς τα εκεί και τι βλέπει; Τον άντρα της μια δύο μπύρες και το δονητή πάνω στο τραπέζι να δουλεύει.
«Τι κάνεις αγάπη μου;» του λέει «Τρελάθηκες;;;»
Και αυτός:
«Να μωρέ, δεν είχα παρέα και είπα να πιω μια μπύρα με το γαμπρό μου...»

================================================

Γιατρός: Έχετε μία σπάνια αρρώστια, σας συνιστώ να κάνετε πολλά αμμόλουτρα.
Ασθενής: - Και με τα αμμόλουτρα θα θεραπευτώ, γιατρέ μου;
Γιατρός: - Όχι, τα αμμόλουτρα είναι για να συνηθίσετε την ιδέα του χώματος...

----------


## dsfak

Ένας Πόντιος κάτοχος πανέμορφου, ταχύτατου, "κράχτη"
αυτοκινήτου, σταματάει στα φανάρια.
Δίπλα του σταματάει ένα Fiatάκι cinquecento, που οδηγεί μια κουκλάρα.
Της χαμογελάει αυτός, του χαμογελάει αυτή.
Σφίγγει τα χείλη του αυτός, τα σφίγγει κι αυτή.
Μισοκλείνει τα μάτια του αυτός, τα μισοκλείνει κι αυτή.
Κατεβάζει το παράθυρο του οδηγού αυτός, κατεβάζει του συνοδηγού αυτή.
Της λέει ο Πόντιος:
- Έκλασες κι εσύ ;

----------


## hOG*

έγραψε.........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

> Ένας Πόντιος κάτοχος πανέμορφου, ταχύτατου, "κράχτη"
> αυτοκινήτου, σταματάει στα φανάρια.
> Δίπλα του σταματάει ένα Fiatάκι cinquecento, που οδηγεί μια κουκλάρα.
> Της χαμογελάει αυτός, του χαμογελάει αυτή.
> Σφίγγει τα χείλη του αυτός, τα σφίγγει κι αυτή.
> Μισοκλείνει τα μάτια του αυτός, τα μισοκλείνει κι αυτή.
> Κατεβάζει το παράθυρο του οδηγού αυτός, κατεβάζει του συνοδηγού αυτή.
> Της λέει ο Πόντιος:
> - Έκλασες κι εσύ ;



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

Αγαπητό PC-Solutions, 

Πέρσι, έκανα αναβάθμιση από το Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0 στο Σύζυγος 1.0 και παρατήρησα 
πως το καινούριο πρόγραμμα άρχισε να κάνει αναπάντεχες αλλαγές στα λογιστικά φύλλα, 
περιορισμένη πρόσβαση στις εφαρμογές λουλουδιών και χρυσαφικών που παλιότερα, 
στην έκδοση Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0, δούλευαν απρόσκοπτα. 

Επίσης, το Σύζυγος 1.0 απεγκατέστησε πολλά άλλα πολύτιμα προγράμματα όπως το Ρομαντικός Περίπατος 
9.9 και εγκατέστησε ανεπιθύμητα Popups, όπως τα Champions League 5.0 και Κυριακή στα Γήπεδα 8.0. 

Το Διάλογος 1.3 δεν τρέχει πια ενώ το Καθαριότητα 2.6 προκαλεί κολλήματα
και κατάρρευση του συστήματος. Προσπάθησα να τρέξω το Μουρμούρα 5.3 GOLD edition... 
αλλά εις μάτην. 

Μια απελπισμένη γυναίκα 

Απάντηση 

Αγαπητή "Απελπισμένη γυναίκα: 

Έχε υπ' όψιν πως το Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0 είναι ψυχαγωγικό πακέτο 
ενώ το Σύζυγος 1.0 είναι λειτουργικό σύστημα, με απαιτήσεις από τον χρήστη. 

Προσπάθησε να δώσεις την εντολή C:\Nomiza_pws_me_agapouses.exe 
και εγκατέστησε το Δάκρυα 6.2 σε original έκδοση. 

Λογικά, το Σύζυγος 1.Ο θα εκκινήσει αυτόματα τις εφαρμογές Ενοχή 3.0 και Λουλούδια 7.0 
σε random λειτουργία. 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ 

* Υπερβολική χρήση του παραπάνω προγράμματος μπορεί να προκαλέσει 
την κλήση των screen saver Κατσούφικη Μουγκαμάρα 2.5 και Μπύρα 6.1 
(Το Μπύρα 6.1 ίσως προκαλέσει την αναπαραγωγή WAV αρχείων τύπου "Δυνατό ροχαλητό",
που καταργούνται μόνο με επανεκκίνηση). 

* Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να γίνει εγκατάσταση του Πεθερά 1.0 
και μην σκεφτείτε καν να τρέξετε τα βοηθητικά αρχεία Εραστής 2005 BETA και 
Γκόμενος 3.8 unregistered (δεν είναι συμβατά με το Σύζυγος 1.0 και μπορεί να προκαλέσουν 
κατάρρευση του συστήματος και πλήρη καταστροφή του λειτουργικού). 

Συνοψίζοντας, το Σύζυγος 1.0 είναι ένα εξαιρετικό πρόγραμμα, αν και με περιορισμένη μνήμη, 
που χρειάζεται κάποιο διάστημα για να εμπεδώσει μερικές καινούριες εφαρμογές. 
Σκεφτείτε σοβαρά την απόκτηση συνοδευτικών προγραμμάτων που θα βελτιώσουν την απόδοση του σημαντικά.
Συστήνουμε το Ζεστό Φαΐ 3.0 με autoupdate, Καυτά Εσώρουχα 5.3 
και το Δημιουργικά Τρομερής Κορμάρας 10.1 με την επιλογή "εκτέλεση κατά την εκκίνηση". 

Με εκτίμηση
Ο admin

----------


## ngia

δεν είναι ανέκδοτο, αλλά η καλύτερη κρεμάλα:
http://cunning.devstars.co.uk/hangman_popup.php

----------


## mbjp

- πως λεγεται ο Γαλατης-τραβελι
- Συγγρουφιξ

----------


## jungle traveller

> - πως λεγεται ο Γαλατης-τραβελι
> - Συγγρουφιξ


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## halek

> δεν είναι ανέκδοτο, αλλά η καλύτερη κρεμάλα:
> http://cunning.devstars.co.uk/hangman_popup.php


τρομερή  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

Ήταν ο Τοτός στο σπίτι του όπου ήταν και αδερφή του μαζί με μια φίλη της στο δωμάτιο της.
Κάπoια στιγμή τον φωνάζει ο πατέρας του και του λέει:
- Τοτό φέρε μου τις παντόφλες μου.
Μπουκάρει ο Τοτός στο δωμάτιο της αδερφής του και λέει:
- Ο μπαμπάς είπε να σας μαμήσω και τις δύο!
- Και τις δύο; Μα εγώ είμαι αδερφή σου.
- Μα έτσι είπε! Να άκου! Μπαμπά και τις δύο;
- Εμ τι μλκ, μόνο τη μια;

κλεμενο απο αλλο σιτε

----------


## maxfuels

xxxxxx

----------


## maxfuels

Φθινόπωρο και πρώτη μέρα στα θρανία για τους μαθητές του αμερικανικού κολεγίου. Η δασκάλα παρουσιάζει στα αμερικανάκια έναν καινούριο συμμαθητή τους, τον Ιάπωνα Σακίρο Σουζούκι (γιο του διευθυντή της Σόνυ ) και το μάθημα αρχίζει με μικρές ερωτήσεις ιστορίας . 
- Για να δούμε λοιπόν, πόσο καλοί είστε στην αμερικανική ιστορία; λέει η δασκάλα. Ποιος είπε: "Δώστε μου ελευθερία ή δώστε μου θάνατο";
Κάποιοι μουρμουρίζουν αλλά κανείς δεν σηκώνει το χέρι του, εκτός από τον καινούριο: 
- Ο Πάτρικ Χένρυ το 1775 στη Φιλαδέλφεια, απαντά.
- Μπράβο Σουζούκι. Και ποιος είπε: "Κυβέρνηση του λαού, από το λαό και για το λαό"; ξαναρωτά την τάξη η δασκάλα.
- Ο Αβραάμ Λίνκολν, το 1863 στο Γκέτυσμπουργκ, απαντά και πάλι ο Σουζούκι. 
Η δασκάλα κοιτάζει αυστηρά την τάξη και λέει:
- Ντροπή σας! Ο Σουζούκι είναι Γιαπωνέζος και ξέρει την αμερικανική ιστορία καλύτερα από σας!
Τη σιωπή στην τάξη σπάει μια μικρή φωνή από τα πίσω θρανία: 
- Ρε δεν πάτε να γαμηθείτε όλοι, μαλάκες γιαπωνέζοι! 
- Ποιος το είπε αυτό;;; ρωτάει αυστηρά η δασκάλα.
Ο Σουζούκι σηκώνει το χέρι του και χωρίς να περιμένει λέει: 
- Ο στρατηγός Μακάρθουρ, το 1942, στη διώρυγα του Παναμά και ο Λι Ιακόκα, το 1982 στη γενική συνέλευση της Τζένεραλ Μότορς. 
Η τάξη βυθίζεται στη σιωπή. 
- Θέλω να ξεράσω... ακούγεται μια ξεψυχισμένη φωνή.
- Ποιος το είπε αυτό;;; ρωτάει με βλοσυρό ύφος η δασκάλα.
Και ο Σουζούκι πετάγεται πάλι: 
- Ο Τζορτζ Μπους ο πρώτος, στον πρωθυπουργό Τανάκα κατά τη διάρκεια επίσημου δείπνου στο Τόκιο το 1991. 
Ένας μαθητής σηκώνεται όρθιος και ξεσπάει: 
- Ρε δε μας παίρνεις καμιά π...πα, λέω γω!!!
Και ο Σουζούκι, ψύχραιμα: 
- Μπιλ Κλίντον στη Μόνικα Λουίνσκι, το 1997, στο οβάλ γραφείο του Λευκού Οίκου.
Δυο τρεις μαθητές πετάγονται και φωνάζουν: 
- Α γα... σου ρε μαλακισμένο, Σουζούκι.
Ατάραχος ο Γιαπωνέζος: 
- Βαλεντίνο Ρόσι, παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα μοτοσικλέτας, ράλι Νότιας Αφρικής, το 2002.

Κόλαση στην τάξη, οι μαθητές ουρλιάζουν και πετάνε καρέκλες, η δασκάλα έχει σωριαστεί λιπόθυμη και ξαφνικά ανοίγει η πόρτα και μπαίνει ο διευθυντής: 
- Ε, μα την Παναγία δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο μπουρδέλο.
Και στο βάθος ακούγεται πάλι η φωνή του Σουζούκι:
- Πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας, Κώστας Καραμανλής, το 2004, στο πρώτο υπουργικό συμβούλιο της κυβέρνησής του.

----------


## manos_peristeri

πως λεγεται ο Μεξικανος ιδιοκτητης μπαρ?
.
.
.
.
.
ΚΑΡΛΟς ΕΧΟΜΠΑΡ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manos_peristeri

Ο κος Δημητράκας, διευθυντής της ομώνυμης οικογενειακής, παραδοσιακής
επιχείρησης που εμπορεύεται καρφιά, αποφασίζει να επισκευτεί μια
διαφημιστική εταιρία για να προωθήσει τα προϊόντα του και να ανοίξει νέους
ορίζοντες στην επιχείρηση του...

Ύστερα από μια επιτυχημένη και ουσιαστική συνάντηση με τον μάνατζερ της
διαφημιστικής εταιρίας, αφού συζήτησαν κάποια πράγματα, ο μάνατζερ τον
ενημερώνει οτι το σποτάκι θα είναι έτοιμο σε μια εβδομάδα, οπότε και θα
μπορεί να περάσει να το δει.

Πράγματι, μετά από μια εβδομάδα, ο κος Δημητράκας επισκέπτεται την
εταιρία και έπειτα απο εορταστικό γεύμα, οδηγείται στην αίθουσα
προβολής. Εκεί, οι άνθρωποι της εταιρίας του παρουσιάζουν το τηλεοπτικό σποτάκι που
δημιούργησαν γι αυτόν, το οποίο απεικονίζει το Χριστό στο σταυρό και
τελειώνει με τη φράση: "Για δουλειά στο τάκα-τάκα, βάλτε πρόκες
Δημητράκα".

Ο κος Δημητράκας, φανερά σοκαρισμένος, αναφέρει στον μάνατζερ τις ανησυχίες
του για την απήχηση που θα έχει μια τέτοια διαφήμιση στο κοινό. Με τη
σειρά του,
ο μάνατζερ το ξανασκέφτεται και του προτείνει να περάσει ξανά σε μια
εβδομάδα.

Έτσι και γίνεται, και ο κος Δημητράκας επιστρέφει στην αίθουσα προβολής,
μετά από μια εβδομάδα και ύστερα από ένα εορταστικό ποτό και γλυκό στη
διαφημιστική εταιρία, ελπίζοντας σε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
Όμως, για μια ακόμη φορά το σποτ απεικονίζει το Χριστό σταυρωμένο και το
μόνο που αλλάζει είναι η τελική φράση: "Η δουλειά είναι μια πλάκα, με τις
πρόκες Δημητράκα"...

Ο κος Δημητράκας, απευθυνόμενος προς το μάνατζερ, λέει "Ακούστε κύριε.
Σας τόνισα και την προηγούμενη φορά οτι είναι πολύ ριψοκίνδυνο
να απεικονίζουμε το Χριστό πάνω στο σταυρό στο σποτ. Ξεκολλήστε από αυτή την
ιδέα, γιατί δεν πρόκειται να πουλήσουμε ούτε ένα καρφί!".

"Μάλιστα", απαντάει σκεπτικός ο μάνατζερ, "νομίζω οτι έχω αυτό ακριβώς
που χρειάζεστε. Περάστε πάλι σε μια εβδομάδα".

Ο κος Δημητράκας λοιπόν, για τρίτη συνεχόμενη εβδομάδα πηγαίνει στη
διαφημιστική εταιρία και μετά από την κλασσική διαδικασία με γλυκό και
ποτό, όπου ο μάνατζερ τον διαβεβαιώνει οτι έλαβε πολύ σοβαρά υπόψη του τις
παρατηρήσεις της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας, πηγαίνει στην αίθουσα προβολής για να
παρακολουθήσει το σποτάκι.Οπότε, το σποτάκι, πιστό στις οδηγίες του κου Δημητράκα,
απεικονίζει το Χριστό να τρέχει μακριά από το σταυρό και να ακολουθεί η παρακάτω συζήτηση
ανάμεσα σε δυο Ρωμαίους στρατιώτες: "Και του το 'πα του μαλάκα, μόνο πρόκες Δημητράκα"...

----------


## noisyjohn

Ο κουφός πάει να δουλέψει τον χαζό:
- Πόσο κάνουν ρε 2+1;
- τέσσερα
- να τη φάς και νάναι κρύα

----------


## noisyjohn

Από προγματική φάση, σε αυτοκίνητο με 4 μέσα

-Να φωνάξω ή να κλάσω;
- Χορός: όχιιι, φώναξε...
-ΚΛΑΝΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

*Το μακάβριο e- mail*

Ένα ζευγάρι από την Αλάσκα, αποφάσισε να πάει στη Φλόριντα για διακοπές τον Δεκέμβρη για να ξεφύγουν λίγο από το πολύ χιόνι και το ψοφώκρυο.
Είχαν κανονίσει να μείνουν στο ίδιο ξενοδοχείο που πέρασαν και τον μήνα του μέλιτος. 
Επειδή και οι δύο είχαν δουλειές, κανόνισαν ο άντρας να φτάσει την Τετάρτη και η γυναίκα την Πέμπτη. 
Ο άντρας φτάνει λοιπόν στο ξενοδοχείο, πάει στο δωμάτιο και βλέπει πως πλέον υπάρχει laptop με σύνδεση στο Internet. 
Αποφασίζει λοιπόν να στείλει e- mail στη γυναίκα του. 
Κατά λάθος ξεχνάει ένα γράμμα από το e- mail και το στέλνει χωρίς να καταλάβει τι έκανε. 
Εντωμεταξύ στο Χιούστον μια χήρα έχει γυρίσει μόλις από την κηδεία του άντρα της και τσεκάρει για e- mail από φίλους και συγγενείς. 
Μόλις διαβάζει το πρώτο λιποθυμάει. 
Ο γιος της μπαίνει στο δωμάτιο, βρίσκει τη μητέρα του στο πάτωμα και κοιτάει την οθόνη του υπολογιστή. 
Το e- mail έγραφε: 
Προς: Την αγαπημένη μου γυναίκα. 
Θέμα: Έφτασα. 
Ξέρω πως εκπλήσσεσαι που παίρνεις e- mail από `μένα. 
Έχουν laptop πλέον εδώ και μπορείς να στείλεις όπου θέλεις. 
Μόλις έφτασα και μπήκα μέσα. Όλα είναι έτοιμα και για `σένα που θα έρθεις αύριο. 
Ανυπομονώ να σε δω. Ελπίζω να έχεις το ίδιο καλό ταξίδι με `μένα. 

Υ.Γ. Πολύ ζέστη εδώ κάτω.


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

Ηταν ενας πελαργος που κραταγε σε ενα σεντονι εναν παππου...
Εκει που πηγαιναν του τραβαει ο παππους το σεντονι και του κανει : Παραδεξου το μ@λ@κα χαθηκαμε!!  ::

----------


## tolishawk

Απο ποντιακό δελτίο ειδήσεων:

Έκτακτη είδηση...
Συνετρίβει διθέσιο αεροσκάφος στο νεκροταφίο. Βρέθηκαν 650 νεκροί και οι έρευνες ακόμα συνεχίζονται

----------


## noisyjohn

Βρείτε αυτόν που νυστάζει και κερδίστε ένα 3ημερο ταξίδι στις Φιλιππίνες  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

> *kakalos έγραψε:*
> 
> 
> ΑΝΤΡΑΣ:Γυναίκα φόρα το παλτό σου,πάω στο μπαρ...
> ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ:Αχ άντρα μου,θα με πάρεις και μένα μαζι?
> ΑΝΤΡΑΣ:Οχι,θα κλεισω το καλοριφέρ....

----------


## badge

Εν αρχήν ο Θεός έφτιαξε το φως και είπε.........ωραίο είναι
Μετά έφτιαξε τη γη και είπε..........ωραία είναι
Μετά έφτιαξε τη θάλασσα και είπε..............ωραία είναι
Μετά έφτιαξε το ζωϊκό βασίλειο και είπε............ωραίο είναι
Μετά έπλασε τον Άνδρα και είπε.............ωραίος είναι
Μετά έπλασε την Γυναίκα και είπε.............δεν πειράζει μωρέ...θα βάφεται.....

----------


## alsafi

God wanted 10 days to create the world. Chuck Norris gave him 6

Η συνέχεια εδώ

----------


## tolishawk

Συζήτηση μεταξύ ζευγαριού:

*Άντρας*: Εγώ στις 8 το πρωί θέλω έτοιμο τον καφέ μου, πιω δεν πιω. Στις 2 θέλω έτοιμο το φαΐ, φάω δε φάω. Στις 6 πάω στο καφενείο σ΄αρέσει δεν σ΄αρέσει.

*Γυναίκα*:Και εγώ στις 12 το βράδυ γ@μ.... είσαι δεν είσαι εδώ

----------


## ngia

τι κάνει μια ξανθιά μετά από ατύχημα...

----------


## nmout

ψηφιστε τον

----------


## tolishawk

Πάει ένας τύπος να αγοράσει προφυλακτικά απο ένα περίπτερο...

--Ένα κουτάκι προφυλακτικά θα ήθελα. Ποιά μάρκα έχετε;

--Again.

--Ένα κουτάκι προφυλακτικά θα ήθελα. Ποιά μάρκα έχετε;


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Πριν ένα μήνα φέρανε στο τμήμα πληροφορικής ενα pc γιατί έκανε πολύ θόρυβο. Ειδαμε οτι έφταιγε ο ανεμιστήρας της VGA, ανανταλλακτικό δεν υπήρχε, οπότε καταφύγαμε στο παλιό κόλπο, βαζελίνη στον άξονα. Δεν είχαμε και πήγαμε με τον συνάδελφο στο διπλανό φαρμακείο.

To επόμενο είναι πραγματικός διάλογος με την φαρμακοποιό:

- γειά σας, θέλω ένα βαζάκι βαζελίνη..
- Θέλετε σε καλή ποιότητα;

ο συνάδελφος λέει αυθόρμητα:
- ότι νάναι καλέ, τη δουλειά μας θέλουμε να κάνουμε..
Κάγκελο η φαρμακοποιός ...  ::   ::  

Τον ανεμιστήρα τον φτιάξαμε μετά από μία ώρα, οταν συνήλθαμε από τα γέλια  ::

----------


## python

Ένα πεντάχρονο αγοράκι ρωτάει την δασκάλα του: 
- "Κυρία, έχει πόδια η καρδιά;" 
- "Όχι παιδάκι μου", λέει η κυρία, "η καρδιά είναι όργανο." 
Και το παιδάκι της ρωτάει: 
- "Γιατί τότε ο μπαμπάς μου φωνάζει κάποιες φορές, `σήκωσε τα πόδια καρδιά μου`." 


 ::

----------


## python

Ένα ζευγάρι φοιτητών, με 100.000 δρχ. Στην τσέπη τους και σε περίοδο εξετάσεων πήγαν κάπου να περάσουν καλά και να διαβάζουν. 
Βρίσκουν ένα ξενοδοχείο και πιάνουν ένα δωμάτιο, πιστεύοντας ότι με τις 100.000 για πέντε μέρες θα περνούσαν καλά. Τελειώνουν οι μέρες και πάει το αγόρι να πληρώσει και ακολουθεί ο παρακάτω διάλογος: 
- "Τι οφείλουμε κύριε;" 
- "150.000 δρχ", απαντάει ο υπάλληλος. 
- "Τι λέτε κύριε, γιατί τόσα;" 
- "Γιατί το ξενοδοχείο είναι με πισίνα." 
- "Μα εμείς δεν πήγαμε στην πισίνα." 
- "Ας πηγαίνατε, η πισίνα εδώ ήταν και έχει και τένις." 
- "Μα εμείς δεν παίξαμε." 
- "Έχει και disco." 
- "Μα δεν πήγαμε ούτε στην disco." 
- "Ας πηγαίνατε, εδώ ήταν όλα." 
- "Ωραία", λέει το αγόρι, "πάρε τις 100.000." 
- "Και άλλες πενήντα", λέει ο υπάλληλος. 
- "50.000 δρχ είναι που πήγες εσύ με την κοπέλα μου." 
- "Τι λέτε κύριε, εγώ δεν πήγα." 
- "Ας πηγαίνατε, η κοπέλα μου στο δωμάτιο που μας δώσατε ήταν."



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Μετά από αγορά εκτυπωτή, παίρνουν τηλέφωνο στον προμηθευτή:
-Πείτε μου το πρόβλημά σας.
-Ο καινούργιος εκτυπωτής που πήραμε δεν εκτυπώνει.
-Είναι στο ρεύμα;
-Ναι.
-Πατήσατε το κουμπί;
-Ναι.
-Είναι on- line;
-Ναι.
-Χαρτί έχει;
-Ναι.
-Οι μελανοταινίες είναι εντάξει;
-Ναι...

Τελικά πάει ο τεχνικός από κει και λέει:
-Πού είναι ο υπολογιστής;
-Ποιος υπολογιστής;

Τράπεζα Κύπρου

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Παίρνει την Panafon τηλέφωνο και λέει:
-Δεν έχω κάλυψη.
-Σε ποιο σημείο είστε;
-Στο σπίτι του Θόδωρα.
Κάποιος από Αθήνα

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> . . .
> - "Ας πηγαίνατε, η κοπέλα μου στο δωμάτιο που μας δώσατε ήταν."


Φοβερό . . .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## daha

> God wanted 10 days to create the world. Chuck Norris gave him 6
> 
> Η συνέχεια εδώ


 ::  Ο Τσακ Νόρις δεν σερφάρει στο internet, έχει κάθε ιστοσελίδα αποθηκευμένη στο μυαλό του. Κάνει refresh ανοιγοκλείνοντας τα μάτια.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ολόκληρη η ιστορία του εδώ

----------


## python

Πεθαίνει μια πολιτικός, και πριν πάει παράδεισο η κόλαση, της προτείνει ο Αγιος Πέτρος να ρίξει μια μάτια, προτού αποφασίσει.Η πολιτικός συμφωνεί. Πάνε λοιπόν, στην Κόλαση. Εκεί η πολιτικός βλέπει όλους τους πολιτικούς φίλους της που είχαν πεθάνει να παίζουν γκολφ, να ποντάρουν στο καζίνο, να πίνουν σαμπάνια, να φλερτάρουν με ωραίους άντρες και πανέμορφες γυναίκες και γενικά να διασκεδάζουν πολύ. Ακόμα και ο Διάβολος ήταν μαζί τους και κάνανε παρέα, λέγοντάς τους τα καλύτερα πρόστυχα και πικάντικα ανέκδοτα. Όλα πολύ ωραία και η πολιτικός περνούσε υπέροχα. Πριν να το καταλάβει, πέρασαν οι 24 ώρες και ήρθε ο Άγιος Πέτρος να την πάρει να πάνε στον Παράδεισο. Ο Παράδεισος ήταν ένα πολύ ήσυχο μέρος με ήρεμη ατμόσφαιρα, οι άγγελοι έπαιζαν γαλήνια μουσική με τις άρπες και τις λύρες τους, οι φιλόσοφοι μιλάγαν για τη ζωή και το θάνατο και όλοι μαζί συζητούσαν με τον Θεό που ήταν πολύ γλυκός κι ευχάριστος τύπος. Η πολιτικός αισθανόταν πολύ όμορφα και πριν να το καταλάβει, πέρασαν και αυτές οι 24 ώρες, ώσπου ήρθε ο Άγιος Πέτρος να τι ρωτήσει τι αποφάσισε τώρα που είδε και τα δύο μέρη. Η πολιτικός το σκέφτεται λίγο και του λέει: 
- "Ο Παράδεισος ήταν πολύ ωραίος και γαλήνιος, αλλά στην Κόλαση ήταν όλοι οι φίλοι μου και διασκέδαζαν πιο πολύ, οπότε θα προτιμήσω την Κόλαση." 
Ο Άγιος Πέτρος σέβεται την επιθυμία της και την στέλνει στην Κόλαση. Όμως, η Κόλαση ήταν λίγο διαφορετική τώρα, ένα διαλυμένο μέρος με αποπνικτική ατμόσφαιρα και όλοι οι φίλοι της πολιτικού δούλευαν στα κάτεργα και κουβαλούσαν τεράστιες πέτρες, ενώ και ο Διάβολος ήταν πάνω από τα κεφάλια τους και τους διέταζε συνεχώς. Η πολιτικός δυσαρεστημένη πάει και τον ρωτά: 
- "Τι έγινε εδώ; Προχθές όλα ήταν τόσο ωραία και όλοι διασκέδαζαν." 
Και ο Διάβολος της απαντά: 
- "Τότε είχαμε προεκλογική εκστρατεία, σήμερα μας ψήφισες!!!"

 ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alsafi
> 
> God wanted 10 days to create the world. Chuck Norris gave him 6
> 
> Η συνέχεια εδώ
> 
> 
>  Ο Τσακ Νόρις δεν σερφάρει στο internet, έχει κάθε ιστοσελίδα αποθηκευμένη στο μυαλό του. Κάνει refresh ανοιγοκλείνοντας τα μάτια.
>       
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCY_Bp_emJw

----------


## ngia

επειδή ξέρω ότι είσαι ευαίσθητος .................. 

_ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ, 

ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΦΤΩΧΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΔΡΙΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΞΑ....................... 

Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΕΛΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΣΚΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ 

ΜΕ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΑΚΚΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ, ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ Η ΦΤΩΧΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ. 

ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ, ΜΗΝ ΔΕΙΞΕΤΕ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ 

ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΔΙΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ, ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ, ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ._

----------


## tripkaos

ngia με βαζεις σε σκεψεις απογευματιατικα  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ένας τύπος πηγαίνει σε ένα pet shop αποφασισμένος να αγοράσει το πιο
περίεργο ζώο που θα βρεί. Μετά την σχετική συνεννόηση με τον υπάλληλο
ο τελευταίος του προτείνει ένα εξωτικό ιγκουάνα.
- Αααα, ιγκουάνα μέχρι και η πεθερά μου έχει πάρει, τι άλλο έχετε 
- Έχουμε επίσης και αυτόν τον απίθανο σκίουρο ο οποίος πλένει πιάτα 
λέει ο υπάλληλος!
- Καλή φάση σκέφτεται ο τύπος αλλά έχω πλυντήριο σπίτι οπότε μάλλον
αχρείαστος θα μου είναι. Τίποτα άλλο ? Έπειτα απο αρκετή ώρα 
καταλήγουν στο πιο εξωτικό ζώο του καταστήματος, μία σαρανταποδαρούσα 
που μιλάει !!!
Ενθουσιασμένος ο παίχτης τρέχει στο σπίτι όπου και τακτοποιεί το ζωάκι
σε μια πολυτελή γυάλα με τα νεράκια της το φαγάκι της και τα σχετικά. 
Στο καπάκι όμως δέχεται τηλέφωνο απο φίλο για μπίρες στο κοντινό 
μπαράκι.
Στρέφεται λοιπόν στην σαρανταποδαρούσα για την πρώτη επικοινωνία :
- Θα πάω δίπλα για μπίρες, είσαι μέσα ?
Μούγκα η σαρανταποδαρούσα 
- Εσένα μιλάω ρε θα έρθεις για μπίρες, συνεχίζει ενοχλημένος.
Τάφος η σαρανταποδαρούσα.
- Λοιπόν εγώ πάω εσύ θα χάσεις ...
- Άκουσα, άκουσα ρε μαλάκα, παπούτσια δένω !!

----------


## sokratisg

> - Λοιπόν εγώ πάω εσύ θα χάσεις ...
> - Άκουσα, άκουσα ρε μαλάκα, παπούτσια δένω !!


ΕΕεεεε ποτέ!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexis-13

> επειδή ξέρω ότι είσαι ευαίσθητος .................. 
> 
> _ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ, 
> 
> ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΦΤΩΧΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΔΡΙΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΞΑ....................... 
> 
> Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΕΛΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΣΚΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ 
> 
> ΜΕ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΑΚΚΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ, ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ Η ΦΤΩΧΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ. 
> ...



τι ειναι αυτο ρε και λεφτα αν δεν εχει την φιλοξενω αν δεν εχει καποθ να μεινει  ::   ::

----------


## nmout

ατοφιος

----------


## yorgos

Δυό καλόγριες είχαν πάει στην πόλη για να πουλήσουν μπισκότα. Η μια ήταν γνωστή σαν αδελφή Μαθηματικός και η άλλη σαν αδελφή Λογική. Επέστρεφαν, είχε ήδη νυκτώσει και ήταν ακόμα μακριά από το μοναστήρι τους.

Λ: Πρόσεξες ότι ένας άντρας μας ακολουθεί εδώ και μισή ώρα ;

Μ: Ναι και αναρωτιέμαι τι να θέλει.

Λ: Είναι λογικό, θέλει να μας βιάσει.

Μ: Ωχ, με την ταχύτητα αυτή θα μας φτάσει σε 15 λεπτά, τι να κάνουμε ;

Λ: Το μόνο λογικό πράγμα είναι να περπατάμε πιο γρήγορα.

Μ: Όχι, δεν θα έχει αποτέλεμα.

Λ: Φυσικά δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα, ο άντρας έκανε το πιο λογικό πράγμα. Περπατά και αυτός πιο γρήγορα.

Μ: Οπότε τι να κάνουμε; με αυτό τον ρυθμό θα μας φτάσει σε 2 λεπτά.

Λ: Το μόνο λογικό είναι να χωρίσουμε. Πάρε αυτόν τον δρόμο και εγώ αυτόν. Δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει και τις δυο μας.

Έτσι ο άντρας ακολούθησε την αδελφή Λογική.
Η αδελφή Μαθηματικός έφτασε στο μοναστήρι και ανησυχούσε γιατί δεν έφτασε ακόμα η αδελφή Λογική. Τελικά η αδελφή Λογική έφτασε.

Μ: Δόξα τω Θεώ έφτασες, πες μου τι έγινε ;

Λ: Το μόνο λογικό, αφού δεν μπορούσε να ακολουθήσει και τις δύο,
ακολούθησε εμένα.

Μ: Και τι έγινε ; Πες μου.

Λ: Το μόνο λογικό, άρχισα να τρέχω όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσα.

Μ: Και τι έγινε ;

Λ: Το μόνο λογικό, κι αυτός άρχισε να τρέχει όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσε.

Μ: Και μετά ;

Λ: Το μόνο λογικό, με έφτασε.

Μ: Ωχ, όχι και τι έκανες ;

Λ: Το μόνο λογικό, σήκωσα το φουστάνι μου.

Μ: Και αυτός τι έκανε ;

Λ: Το μόνο λογικό, κατέβασε το παντελόνι του.

Μ: Ωχ, και τι έγινε ;

Λ: Το μόνο λογικό, μια καλόγρια με ανεβασμένο το φουστάνι τρέχει πιο γρήγορα από έναν άντρα με κατεβασμένο παντελόνι.


ΥΓ. Αν το μυαλό σας πήγε στο πονηρό ,χρειάζεστε πολλές μετάνοιες

----------


## maxfuels

Πάει μια γυναίκα σε ένα παπά να εξομολογηθεί. Του λέει: 
-Παπά μου, φίλησα τον Γιώργο. 
-Τι;; λέει ο παπάς. 
Παίρνει το laptop κάνει υπολογισμούς και της λέει: 10 ημέρες νηστεία. 
Την επόμενη μέρα πάει ξανά η γυναίκα στον παπά να εξομολογηθεί: 
-Παπά μου έπιασα την πού**α του Γιώργου. 
-Τι;; λέει ο παπάς. 
Παίρνει το laptop κάνει υπολογισμούς και της λέει: 50 ημέρες νηστεία. 
Την επόμενη μέρα πάει ξανά η γυναίκα στον παπά να εξομολογηθεί: 
-Παπά μου, ο Γιώργος μου τον έχωσε λίγο. 
-Τι;; λέει ο παπάς. Πόσο λίγο; 
-Εεε, νααα ... 10 πόντους! 
Παίρνει το laptop ο παπάς, κάνει υπολογισμούς, ξανακάνει, ξανακάνει, οπότε γυρίζει και της λέει: 
-Δεν πας να σου βάλει άλλους 3 πόντους, γιατί όλο μου βγαίνει δεκαδικός;

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ένα κλασσικό αντρόγυνο πηγαίνει στον Ζωολογικό κήπο. Τους βλέπει ο ξεναγός του κήπου και αρχίζει την περιήγηση: 

-Αυτό εδώ που βλέπετε είναι η κλασσική καμηλοπάρδαλη. Τρώει 5 κιλά φύλλα την ημέρα, η σεξουαλική της πράξη διαρκεί 45 λεπτά και κάνει 1 μωράκι ανά 2 χρόνια. 

Γυναίκα: -Τα βλέπεις; Τα βλέπεις; 
Αντρας: -Τα βλέπω...τα βλέπω...  ::  
-Προχωράμε παρακάτω... Αυτός εδώ είναι ο Μπαμπουίνος. Τρώει 2 κιλά μπανάνες την ημέρα, η σεξουαλική του πράξη διαρκεί 40 λεπτά και κάνει 1 μπαμπουινάκι το χρόνο! 

-Τα βλέπεις; Τα βλέπεις;;; 
-(Ταπεινωμένος) Τα βλέπω... Τα Βλέπω...  ::  

-Προχωράμε παρακάτω... Εδώ είναι το κλασσικό ελάφι... Τρώει 3 κιλά φύλλα την ημέρα, κάνει 1 ελαφάκι τα 3 χρόνια και η σεξουαλική του πράξη διαρκεί ... 45 δευτερόλεπτα! 

-(επιτέλους δικαιωμένος) Τα βλέπεις;;;...Τα βλέπεις;;;  ::  

-Ναι! Αλλά εσύ τα βλέπεις τα κέρατα;;;  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Μπαίνει η διευθύντρια στην τάξη του Τοτού και λέει «παιδιά σήμερα θα μιλήσουμε για τον παιδικό αυνανισμό».  ::  
Ο Τοτός της λέει: «Κυρία εμείς που έχουμε γ@..σει να πάμε να παίξουμε μπάλα»?  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Κάποιος τύπος είναι τρελά ερωτευμένος με μια Αγγλίδα που τη λένε Wendy και τη γνώρισε το καλοκαίρι στη θάλασσα. 
Τέτοια είναι η τρέλα του που αποφασίζει και κάνει στο πουλί του τατουάζ με το όνομα Wendy. Όταν είναι πεσμένο όμως, φαίνονται μόνο δύο γράμματα: το πρώτο (W)και το τελευταίο (Υ). 
Εκείνη δυστυχώς του έχει πει πως έχει σοβαρό δεσμό με έναν νέγρο συμπατριώτη της και δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί η σχέση τους. 
Αυτός είναι πολύ θυμωμένος και ζηλεύει, αλλά τι να κάνει; 
Μια μέρα πηγαίνει στα Δημόσια ουρητήρια και όπως ουρεί, με την άκρη του ματιού του βλέπει τον διπλανό του που είναι νέγρος και στο πουλί του διακρίνει το W ΚΑΙ ΤΟ Υ. 
Γουρλώνει τα μάτια του και φωνάζει στο νέγρο δείχνοντας το επίμαχο σημείο: WENDY??? Κι ο νέγρος απαντά απαθέστατα: "No my friend. WELCOME TO JAMAICA AND HAVE A NICE DAY.  ::

----------


## alexis-13

ηταν μια 2 γυφτισες σε ενα χωραφι και κοβανε πατατες.καποια στιγμη μια γυφτισα αρχιζει και κλαιει κρατοντας μια πατατα στο χερι και τις λεει η αλλη γυφτισα:
γιατι κλαις
αααααααααχχχχ αυτη η πατατα μου θημιζει το π@@σο του αντρα μου
τι τοσο μεγαλη ηταν 
οχι τοσο βρομικη

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ένας τύπος βλέπει στο δρόμο μια γκόμενα με τα τελειότερα... στήθη στο κόσμο. Τρελαίνεται ο τύπος οπότε την παίρνει από πίσω. Δεν αντέχει όμως, την σταματάει και της λέει: 

- Αν με αφήσετε να δαγκώσω τα στήθη σας θα σας δώσω 1000 ευρω 

- Τι λες ρε φίλε, απαντά η γκόμενα, για ποια με πέρασες; και φεύγει 

Ο τύπος δεν το βάζει κάτω, πιο πέρα την ξανα σταματά 

- Αν με αφήσετε να δαγκώσω τα στήθη σας θα σας δώσω 10.000 ευρω 

- Ακου να δεις του λέει, αν δεν με παρατήσεις ήσυχη θα φωνάξω την αστυνομία 

Ο τύπος συνεχίζει όμως, παραπέρα την ξανα σταματά 
- Αν με αφήσετε να δαγκώσω τα στήθη σας θα σας δώσω 100.000 ευρω 

Η τύπισσα αρχίζει να το σκέφτεται, είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, δεν θα με γ... κιόλας και του απαντά :

- Αν και δεν είμαι απο εκείνες, δέχομαι την πρότασή σου. Οπότε σηκώνει την μπλούζα της και ο τύπος πραγματικά τρελαίνεται, τα τελειότερα βυζιά του κόσμου βρίσκονται στην διάθεσή του. 

Αρχίζει λοιπόν να τα ζουλά, να τα τραβά, να τα χαϊδεύει, να τα φιλά, να τα γλύφει, να τρίβει την μούρη του πάνω τους και γενικά να κάνει οτι μπορεί να φανταστείτε, αλλά δεν τα δαγκώνει. 

Η γκόμενα αρχίζει να βαριέται οπότε του λέει: 

- Τι θα γίνει θα τα δαγκώσεις να τελειώνουμε; 

Και κείνος απαντά : .....- Μπα, κοστίζει πανάκριβα  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Και ενα τελευταίο για σήμερα.

Μπαίνει ένας ανύποπτος και ω του θαύματος, στην πρώτη σειρά υπάρχει μια άδεια θέση. Πάει και κάθεται! 
Με το που βγαίνει η πρώτη χορεύτρια (ε, πώς αλλιώς να την πω ::  στη σκηνή, αυτός που καθότανε πίσω απ' τον ανύποπτο αρχίζει να φωνάζει: 
*- Ώπα το μωρό. Αυτό περίμενα!* 

Ο ανύποπτος γυρνάει προς τα πίσω και ρίχνει στον ταραξία ένα αυστηρό βλέμμα. Καθώς προχωράει η παράσταση, η χορεύτρια βγάζει τη μπλούζα της και αποκαλύπτει δυο μικρές φούντες, που έπαιζαν το ρόλο του στηθόδεσμου. Ο ταραξίας άρχισε πάλι: 
*- Έλα παιδί μου! Κούνα τα αυτά τα πράματα!*

Ξαναγυρνάει προς τα πίσω ο ανύποπτος και του λέει:

- Ηρέμησε, ρε φίλε! Τι πράματα είναι αυτά; 

Μετά από λίγο η χορεύτρια με μια ξαφνική κίνηση, πετάει και τη φούστα της και αποκαλύπτει ένα απειροελάχιστο κάλυμμα, απ'' αυτά που βρίσκονται στο μεταίχμιο του νόμου περί δημοσίας αιδούς, αν φορεθούν στην ακροθαλασσιά. Ο τύπος από πίσω χάλασε τον κόσμο:

*- Έλα, γλύκα μου. Πάμε μέχρι το τέλος!* 

Ο ανύποπτος γυρνάει πάλι και λέει: 

- Δε βγάζεις το σκασμό, λέω εγώ; 

Σε λίγο, η χορεύτρια, με μια αισθησιακή κίνηση, ξάπλωσε στο πάτωμα και έβγαλε τα φουντάκια της και το απειροελάχιστο βρακί της και ο ενθουσιασμός μέσα στο στηπτιτζάδικο έφτασε στο κατακόρυφο. Ο τύπος όμως πίσω απ'' τον ανύποπτο παρέμεινε ήσυχος. Γυρνάει για μια ακόμη φορά ο ανύποπτος και τον ρωτάει: 

- Δε μου λες, ρε φίλε; Πού πήγε ο ενθουσιασμός σου τώρα; 
*Στην πλάτη σου, απάντησε αυτός με απάθεια.*

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Τρεις γυναίκες πεθαίνουν και ο Αγιος Πέτρος τις εξετάζει.
- Εγώ, λέει η πρώτη, πήγαινα στην εκκλησία, νήστευα και δεν απάτησα ποτέ τον άνδρα μου.
- Καλά, λέει ο Αγιος Πέτρος, πάρε τα χρυσά κλειδιά και πήγαινε στον Παράδεισο.
- Εγώ, λέει η δεύτερη, πήγαινα στην εκκλησία, νήστευα και απάτησα μία φορά τον άνδρα μου με τον κουμπάρο.
- Καλά, λέει ο Αγιος Πέτρος, πάρε τα ασημένια κλειδιά, μία μέρα στο Καθαρτήριο και μετά πήγαινε στον Παράδεισο.
- Εγώ, λέει η τρίτη, έπινα, κάπνιζα, ξενυχτούσα, απάτησα δεκάδες φορές τον σύζυγό μου και έκανα συνέχεια όργια.
- Ωραία, λέει ο Αγιος Πέτρος, εσύ πάρε τα κλειδιά του δωματίου μου, πήγαινε, και έρχομαι σε λιγάκι...

----------


## fon_hussan

Από τον αγαπητό συνAWMNίτη ήρθε εδώ για νά μήν ανοίγονται πολλά ίδια θέματα..... 




> *vix έγραψε:* 
> Ήταν ο θεός και κατέβηκε στην γη να δει πως φέρονται οι άνθρωποι στους συνανθρώπους τους. Ντύνεται σαν ζητιάνος και ξεκινάει.
> Χτυπάει στο πρώτο σπίτι:
> - Μήπως έχετε λίγα λεφτά να μου δώσετε;
> - Δώσαμε, δώσαμε, του λένε.
> Χτυπάει στο δεύτερο σπίτι:
> - Μήπως έχετε λίγα λεφτά να μου δώσετε;
> - Δώσαμε, δώσαμε, του λένε.
> Χτυπάει στο τρίτο σπίτι:
> ...

----------


## mojiro

ΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΛΑΜΠΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΖΩΔΙΟ
-------------------------------------------------------------

ΚΡΙΟΣ 21 Μαρτίου - 19 Απριλίου
Προσπαθώντας να βγάλει την λάμπα, ξεχαρβαλώνει και το ντουί. Αγανακτισμένος ξεριζώνει το καλώδιο και φεύγει.

ΤΑΥΡΟΣ 20 Απριλίου - 20 Μαΐου
Πόσο κάνει μια λάμπα;

ΔΙΔΥΜΟΙ 21 Μάιου - 21 Ιουνίου
Θα ανάψει ένα φακό και θα συνεχίσει να μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο.

ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΣ 22 Ιουνίου - 22 Ιουλίου
Όταν πεισθεί ότι η λάμπα είναι οριστικό παρελθόν, θα την αφήσει στη θέση της για να του θυμίζει τις έντονες στιγμές που πέρασαν μαζί.

ΛΕΩΝ *23 Ιουλίου* - 22 Αυγούστου
Πρώτα παίρνοντας το κατάλληλο ύφος θα βγάλει ένα λογύδριο για το δράμα της καμένης λάμπας. Ύστερα και μέσα σε μια επιβλητική τελετή εγκαινίων, θα φωνάξει έναν Παρθένο για να κάνει την αλλαγή, ενώ αυτός, από μακριά για να μη σκονίζεται, θα εποπτεύει.

ΠΑΡΘΕΝΟΣ *23 Αυγούστου* - 22 Σεπτεμβρίου
Θα κλείσει τον γενικό και θα πάρει μια καρέκλα, αφού πρώτα βάλει εφημερίδες για να μη λερώσει. Στη συνέχεια θα καθαρίσει το ντουί με οινόπνευμα και βαμβάκι και την λάμπα με υγρό πανί που δεν αφήνει χνούδια. Ακολουθεί πιάσιμο της λάμπας με χαρτομάντιλο και βίδωμα. Τελειώνοντας: απολύμανση της λάμπας εκ νέου, φύλαγμα της παλιάς για πιθανή αξιοποίησή της, η καρέκλα στη θέση της και μετά από δύο ώρες όλα είναι στην εντέλεια.

ΖΥΓΟΣ *23 Σεπτεμβρίου* - *23 Οκτωβρίου*
Ακόμα συσκέπτεται γιατί δεν έχει αποφασίσει το σχήμα και το χρώμα της λάμπας.

ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ 24 Οκτωβρίου - 22 Νοεμβρίου
Θα βγάλει επιτέλους τα μαύρα γυαλιά του

ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ *23 Νοεμβρίου* - 21 Δεκεμβρίου
Αφού διαβάσει τα πάντα για τις λάμπες φθορισμού, τα ευγενή αέρια, τα φωτόνια, τα Θεοφάνια και τον Φλας Γκόρντον, θα προεκτείνει το καλώδιο της λάμπας του διπλανού δωματίου.

ΑΙΓΟΚΕΡΩΣ 22 Δεκεμβρίου - 19 Ιανουαρίου
Πρώτα θα περιμένει το πόρισμα της πραγματογνωμοσύνης. Ύστερα θα υποβάλει γραπτή αίτηση, δήλωση με χαρτόσημο, αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου κ.λπ. Θα περιμένει δυο τρεις μέρες για να την εγκρίνει και τελικά θα αναθέσει την εργασία σε ειδικό τεχνικό.

ΥΔΡΟΧΟΟΣ 20 Ιανουαρίου - 18 Φεβρουαρίου
Θα ζητήσει την συγκατάθεση της λάμπας για την αλλαγή. Μετά την άρνησή της, θα συντάξει μανιφέστο του ηλεκτρολόγου και θα την καταργήσει.

ΙΧΘΥΣ 19 Φεβρουαρίου - 20 Μαρτίου
-Ποια λάμπα; Δεν βλέπω τίποτα!

----------


## ngia

διακρίσεις....

----------


## mojiro

_Τίτλοι Ταινιών εμπνευσμένες από τον χώρο της πληροφορικής και του IT._

ΤΙΤΛΟΙ ΤΑΙΝΙΩΝ

Deep Blue Screen. – Θρίλερ-Περιπέτεια
General Protection Fault – Στρατιωτική.
The Exchange – Περιπέτεια.
The Page Files – Επιστημονικής Φαντασίας
Destination Unreachable – Περιπέτεια
Boot & Παραλλαγή – Ίνες (Οπτικές) στο Αιγαίο – Ελληνική Κωμωδία
The Anonymous User – Θρίλερ.

ΤΙΤΛΟΙ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΩΝ

Τσιμπά ένα Mail.
Έλα στου McAfee.
SAP Attack.
Έστειλες ένα Mail.

----------


## fon_hussan

Με έπιασε μανία και μάζεψα έξι μαζί που μου είχαν στείλει στη δουλειά...!....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Η ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ*
> **
> *Μια 45χρονη γυναίκα έπαθε καρδιακή προσβολή και τη μεταφέρανε
επειγόντως
> στο νοσοκομείο.
> Ενώ ήταν στο χειρουργείο, είχε μια υπερφυσική εμπειρία.
> Βλέποντας το Θεό, τον ρώτησε... "ήρθε η ώρα μου?".
> Εκείνος απάντησε "όχι, έχεις να ζήσεις ακόμη για 43 έτη, 2 μήνες και
8
> ημέρες".
> Αφού ανάρρωσε, η γυναίκα αποφάσισε να παραμείνει στο νοσοκομείο και
έκανε
> πλαστική προσώπου, λιπαναρρόφηση, μεγένθυνση μαστών και αφαίρεση
κοιλιακού
> λίπους. *
> *Μάλιστα, κάλεσε και κομμώτρια να έρθει να της αλλαξει τα μαλλιά και
έναν
> ορδοδοντικό να της κάνει "λίφτιγκ δοντιών".
> Σκέφθηκε, αφού είχε τόσο καιρό μπροστά της, ας τον ζούσε με τον
καλύτερο
> τρόπο.
> Μετά την τελευταία της πλαστική εγχείριση και, αφού ανάρρωσε, βγήκε
από το
> νοσοκομείο, πέρασε το δρόμο και την πάτησε ένα ασθενοφόρο.
> Περνώντας την πύλη του παραδείσου και φθάνοντας μπροστά στον Θεό,
απαίτησε
> να μάθει "εσύ μου είπες ότι είχα ακόμη 43 χρόνια!
> Γιατί δεν με έσωσες από το ασθενοφόρο?!"
> Κι εκείνος απάντησε... *
> *
> "Δεν σε αναγνώρισα"
>
> *
>

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Κάποτε ξεναγούσαν ένα φοιτητή μηχανικό σε ένα μεγάλο εργοστάσιο που
έφτιαχνε
προϊόντα από Λατέξ.
Πρώτα του έδειξαν μια γραμμή που παρήγαγε λαστιχένιες πιπίλες για μπιμπερό.
Οι πιπίλες βγαίνανε με μεγάλη ταχύτητα ενώ ακουγότανε ένας δυνατός
επαναληπτικός θόρυβος "χιςςςς ποπ, χιςςςς ποπ".
- "Τι είναι αυτός ο θόρυβος;" ρωτάει ο φοιτητής.
- "Το "χιςςςς" είναι ο θόρυβος που κάνει όταν χύνεται το υγρό λάστιχο
στο καλούπι,ενώ το ποπ είναι που βγαίνει μια βελόνα και κάνει την τρύπα της πιπίλας", εξήγησε ο μηχανικός που έκανε την ξενάγηση.
Αργότερα, η ξενάγηση συνεχίστηκε σε ένα άλλο τμήμα, παραγωγής
προφυλακτικών. Εκεί μια άλλη μηχανή, έβγαζε με μεγάλη ταχύτητα προφυλακτικά και έκανε ένα δυνατό θόρυβο "χιςςςς χιςςςς χιςςςς χιςςςς ποπ". 
- "Το "χιςςς" το καταλαβαίνω", απόρησε ο φοιτητής, "αλλά τι είναι αυτό
το "ποπ" που ακούγεται που και που;"
- "Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο που γίνεται και στη μηχανή των μπιμπερό",
απάντησε ο ξεναγός, "κάθε τέταρτο προφυλακτικό βγαίνει μια βελόνα και του κάνει μια τρύπα".
- "Αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να είναι καλό για τις πωλήσεις των
προφυλακτικών", παρατήρησε ο φοιτητής.
- "Ναι, αλλά είναι πολύ καλό για τις πωλήσεις των μπιμπερό..."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ο πατέρας έχει την υποψία οτι ο μονάκριβος γιος του είναι αδερφή!
Τον πάιρνει λοιπόν και πάνε στο γιατρό.
"Γιατρέ" λέει, "ανησυχώ πολύ τελευταία γιατί νομίζω οτι ο γιόκας μου
είναι αδερφάρα!!! Θα τον εξετάσεις;"
"Βεβαίως" απαντά ο γιατρός. "Φέρτον μέσα και άσε μας μόνους".
Μπαίνει μέσα ο μικρός για να εξεταστεί.
Ξεκινά την εξέταση ο γιατρός βάζοντας τον δείκτη του χεριού του στο
αριστερό αυτί του μικρού.
"Για πες 600;" του λέει.
"Εξακόσια"!
Βάζει το δείκτη στο δεξιό αυτί του μικρού. "Για πες 600;"
"Εξακόσια"!
Βάζει το δείκτη στο αριστερό ρουθούνι του μικρού. "Για πες 600;"
"Εξακόσια"!
Βάζει το δείκτη στο δεξιό ρουθούνι του μικρού. "Για πες 600;"
"Εξακόσια"!
Βάζει το δείκτη στο στόμα του μικρού. "Για πες 600;"
"Εκθακόθια"!
Βάζει τέλος το δείκτη στον κώ......λο του μικρού. "Για πες τώρα
600;"

"Έεενα, Δύυυυο, Τρίιιιια, Τέεεεσσερα..."


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ο νεαρός Παύλος κάλεσε τη μητέρα του για φαγητό. Η μητέρα, παρατήρησε
ότι ο Μάκης, ο συγκάτοικος του γιόκα της, ήταν ένα πολύ όμορφο αγόρι.
Από καιρό υποψιαζόταν ότι κάτι μπορεί να «παιζόταν» ανάμεσά τους και η
ομορφιά του Μάκη ενίσχυσε αυτές τις υποψίες.
Όσο πέρναγε η ώρα και παρατηρούσε τον τρόπο που τα δυο παλικάρια
συμπεριφέρονταν μεταξύ τους, όλο και περισσότερο αναρωτιόταν μήπως η
σχέση τους έκρυβε κάτι παραπάνω από αυτή δύο τυπικών αρσενικών συγκατοίκων.

Διαβάζοντας τη σκέψη της ο Παυλάρας, της ξεκαθαρίζει αντρίκια:
- Ξέρω τι σκέφτεσαι, αλλά σε διαβεβαιώ ότι ο Μάκης κι εγώ είμαστε απλά
συγκάτοικοι.

Καμιά βδομάδα μετά λέει ο Μάκης στον Πάυλο : - Από τότε που ήρθε η μάνα σου για φαγητό, δεν μπορώ να βρω το τηγάνι.
Δεν πιστεύω να το πήρε μαζί της; - Το αποκλείω, αλλά για καλό και για
κακό θα της στείλω ένα mail...

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ, ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΡΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ "ΠΗΡΕΣ" ΤΟ ΤΗΓΑΝΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΡΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ "ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΕΣ" ΤΟ ΤΗΓΑΝΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ. ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΓΑΝΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ.
ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ
ΠΑΥΛΟΣ

Μερικές μέρες μετά, ο Παύλος έλαβε ένα mail από τη μαμά του που έγραφε:
ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΓΙΕ ΜΟΥ,ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΡΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ "ΚΟΙΜΑΣΑΙ" ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΡΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ "ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΑΙ" ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΚΗ. ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ Ο ΜΑΚΗΣ ΚΟΙΜΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ, ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΒΡΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΓΑΝΙ.

ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ
Η ΜΑΜΑ

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Υποψιάζεται κάποιος πως η γυναίκα του τον απατά.
Τη στήνει ένα πρωί έξω απ' το σπίτι, βλέπει τον τύπο να μπαίνει μέσα.
"Κάτσε να περάσει κάνα μισάωρο" σκέφτεται, "και μπαίνω να τους πιάσω
στα πράσα".
Το σπίτι δίπατο. Το μισάωρο περνάει, μπουκάρει ουρλιάζοντας:
- Θα σας σφάξω! Θα σας σφάξω!
Η γυναίκα του στο κρεβάτι με τον τύπο, φωνάζει στον εραστή της:
- Εξαφανίσου, είναι τρελός, θα μας σφάξει! Το εννοεί!
- Έτσι γυμνός πού να πάω; ρωτάει ο τύπος.
- Κοπάνα την από το τζαμάκι του φωταγωγού στο μπάνιο, του λέει αυτή.
Πάει ο τύπος να την κάνει απ' το τζαμάκι, και φρακάρει.
Από τη μέση κι απάνω στο φωταγωγό, από τη μέση και κάτω στο μπάνιο.
Μπαίνει ο σύζυγος, βλέπει την κυρία στο κρεβάτι γυμνή, λέει:
- Πού 'ντονα μωρή να τον φάω! Mπαίνει στο μπάνιο, τον βλέπει.
- Ρε π**στη, θα πληρώσεις με το ίδιο νόμισμα, του λέει. Θα σε γ***σω!
Κάτσε να φέρω το σκαμπό να σε φτάσω.
Φέρνει το σκαμπό, δεν ήταν αρκετά ψηλό.
- Κάτσε να φέρω και δεύτερο, του λέει
Φέρνει και δεύτερο, πάλι δεν έφτανε.
- Περίμενε και φέρνω τη σκάλα!
Φέρνει τη σκάλα, ήταν γωνιακό το τζαμάκι και δεν βόλευε.
- Ρε π**στη, θα φέρω το μαχαίρι από την κουζίνα να σου κόψω τα αρχ***α!
- ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ, ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mitsos lived above his restaurant with only his beloved pet dog for
company.
One day the dog died and Mitsos went to the parish priest and asked,
"Father, my dog died. Could you do a Trisagion for the poor animal? He
was
like a son to me."

Father Nikos shook his head, "I'm afraid not; we cannot have services
for an
animal in the church. But, there's a Unitarian church on the next
block, and
God knows what they believe. Maybe they'll do something for your dog."

Mitsos said, "I'll go right away Father. Do you think $5,000 is enough
to
donate to them for the service?"

Father Niko exclaimed, "Kyrie Eleison! Vre Mitso, why didn't you tell
me the
dog was Greek Orthodox?"

----------


## anthony080470

Ένας κύριος μπαίνει σ' ένα ανθοπωλείο. Βλέπει ψηλά κρεμασμένη μια ταμπέλα που γράφει:<<Πέστε το με λουλούδια>>. Φωνάζει λοιπόν τον υπάλληλο και του λέει:
-Θα ήθελα ένα μπουκέτο ψεύτικα λουλούδια! Πρόκειται να πω κάποιο ψέμα.....  ::   ::   ::  


Καλό εεεεεεε;;;;;;;;

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

Ορθογραφικα λαθη ρε αδερφε............

----------


## anthony080470

Αα και κάτι άλλο...

 ::   ::   ::  

Κάποιος νεαρός ζητάει δουλειά σε μια επιχείρηση.
-Σε ποιό κλάδο θα θέλατε να δουλέψετε;
Κι αυτός έξω φρενών.....
-Γιατί να δουλέψω σε κλαδί;;; Δεν μπορώ και εγώ σαν όλο τον άλλο κόσμο να δουλέψω καθισμένος σε μια καρέκλα;;; Εεε;;;;

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

στοπ ιτ πληζ.
γιου αρ κηλινγκ μη



(νο, ρήλυ)

----------


## bikyugo

> στοπ ιτ πληζ.
> γιου αρ κηλινγκ μη
> 
> 
> 
> (νο, ρήλυ)


  ::  ......  ::

----------


## dsfak

> στοπ ιτ πληζ.
> γιου αρ κηλινγκ μη
> 
> 
> 
> (νο, ρήλυ)


Είναι για να πέσουν οι θερμοκρασίες... υπό το μηδέν !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

Πάρτε κι ένα τώρα που το θυμήθηκα...

Φεύγει ένας Κρητικός με το αεροπλάνο να πάει στην Αθήνα. Κατα την απογείωση βγάζει ανακοίνωση ο πιλότος "Πετάμε στα 10000 πόδια, η θερμοκρασία είναι τόσοι βαθμοί....και μπλα μπλα... τα κλασικά που λένε οι πιλότοι..." Μετά όμως ξεχνάει να κλείσει το μικρόφωνο... και γυρνάει στον συγκυβερνήτη και του κάνει..." Πωπω ρε φίλε να είχαμε μια φραπεδιά τώρα έτσι παγωμένη....εεεε. Α να χαμε και κείνη την Λίζα την αεροσυνοδό να μας πάρει και καμιά πίπα... Γαμάτα θα τανε....Ε;" 

Το ακούει αυτό η αεροσυνοδός και αρχίζει να τρέχει από το πίσω μέρος του αεροπλάνου να πάει να τους πει να το κλείσουνε... Μόλις περνάει δίπλα από τον Κρητικό της γραπώνει το χέρι και της κάνει...

" Ε που πας ! ΚΑΙ ΚΑΦΕ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ !!!"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλόοοοο !!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

[Aπό Αλ Τσαντίρι]

Ήτανε ο Σερλοκ Χόλμς και ο Γουότσον κάπου σε μια πεδιάδα, βράδι, για μια έρευνα.
Κάποια στιγμή ρωτάει ο Σέρλοκ τον Γουώτσον: 

- Γουώτσον, κοίταξε λίγο πάνω. Τι βλέπεις;
- Βλέπω τον έναστρο ουρανό κύριε.
- Και τι συμπεραίνεις από αυτό;
- Κοιτάξτε, από αστρονομικής άποψης μπορώ να διακρίνω τη Μεγάλη Άρκτο και να προσδιορίσω το Βορρά.
Από αστρολογικής άποψης θα έλεγα πως βρισκόμαστε στο ζώδιο του Τοξότη.
Από μετεωρολογικής άποψης, κρίνοντας από την όψη του φεγγαριού, μπορώ να πω πως αύριο θα έχουμε σχετικά αίθριο καιρό.
Από φιλοσοφικής άποψης να διαπιστώσω την απεραντοσύνη του σύμπαντος και τη μηδαμινότητα του ανθρώπου μπροστά σε αυτό.
- Μάλιστα. Εγώ ξέρεις τι συμπεραίνω Γουώτσον;
- Τι, κύριε;
- Ότι μας έχουν κλέψει τη σκηνή, βρε ηλίθιε!

----------


## aprin

Καλησπέρα
- Καλησπέρα
- Μην πεις τίποτα 'άλλο! Σε κατάλαβα απο τη μετρική! Είμαστε ισόμορφοι οένας με τον άλλο! ΤΕΛΟΣ
- Για σιγά, για σιγά, που βρήκες τον ομομορφισμό μου ;
- Εκεί που τον έβαλες !
- Δηλαδή;
- Τον ομομορφισμό σου αγόρι μου τον βρήκα στην αγγελία;
- ΑΑΑΑ τώρα μάλιστα! Για πές μου πόσα στοιχεία έχει η βάση σου;
- Εσυ θα μου πείς μωρό μου και άμα θα σου κάνω, θα σου πώ και εγώ.
- Εγώ είμαι διδιάστατος
- Διδιάστατος είσαι; Αγόρι μου ισόμορφοι ο ένας με τον άλλο είμαστε και εγώ διδιάστατος είμαι!
- Για περιέγραψέ μου λίγο πως είσαι, τι μορφή έχουν τα στοιχεία σου;
- Ετοιμάζομαι να κατέβω για σώμα , εχω στοιχεία συναρτήσεις .... Πες μου οτι είσαι πλήρης αυτό μόνο τέλος
- Ε εντάξει οι ακουλουθίες μου Cauchy κάπου συγκλίνουν
- Συγκλίνουν; Είσαι ανοιχτός ή κλειστός
- Δεν ξέρω δεν έχω και πολλές ακολουθίες
- Δεν έχεις πολλές ακολουθίες; Αγόρι μου σε φανταζομαι να σου συπληρώνω τη βάση σου να σου πάρω εγώ άτι ακολουθίες!!! Θα σε κάνω εγώ αγόρι μου ομάδα ΤΕΛΟΣ. Ελα τώρα μην κολλάς να πούμε οι δυό μας είμαστε μίλα ανοιχτά!
- Δεν μου είπες πόσα στοιχεία έχεις;
- Είμαι τώρα στην ένωση,και είμαι περίπου ισόμορφος με τον R^2.
- Α αριθμήσιμος είσαι
- Αριθμήσιμος είμαι; Αμα θα δείς τον πληθαριθμό μου θα καταλάβεις τι είμαι ΤΕΛΟΣ
- Ποια πράξη σου αρέσει;
- Μ αρέσει να σ έχω κάτω και να παίρνω τις ακολουθίες σου και να είσαι πληρης και να παίρνω την κλειστή σου θήκη και να σου κάνω μια παραγώγιση όλο τρέλα μωρό μου ΤΕΛΟΣ αλλά τώρα τώρα σε θέλω πές μου που είσαι να έρθω!!!
- Εχω ακούσει οτι οι αριθμήσιμοι δεν είναι ποτέ πυκνοί...
- Δεν είναι ποτέ πυκνοί οι αριθμήσιμοι;;; Αμα θα σου πετάξω έξω το άπειρο υποσύνολο θα καταλάβεις τι είμαι...
- Δηλαδή είσαι πυκνός ;
- Μωρό μου αυτό θα το καταλάβεις, θα σου κάνω μια 1-1 απεικόνιση και θα καταλάβεις... Γελάς εεε;
- Για πές μου έχεις συνεχείς συναρτήσεις;
- Και συνέχεια και διαφορισιμότητα απ όλα έχουν οι συναρτήσεις μου μωρό μου
- Θα μου αντιστοιχίσεις ένα απειρο υποσυνολό σου να το δώ;
- Θα σου το αντιστοιχίσω και με f(x) θα σου το αντιστοιχίσω και με ισομορφισμό, θα σου το αντιστοιχίσω και με τελεστή μωρό μου. Θα σου το αντιστοιχίσω τώρα αμέσως!!
-Αμα είσαι έτσι όπως ακούγεσαι θα περάσουμε καλά εμείς οι δύο
- Καλά θα περάσουμε. Δε μου λές τώρα παραγωγίζεσαι απο μικρός
- Ε όχι τώρα αρχίζω.
Δεν παραγωγίζεσαι απο μικρός ε. Δηλαδή σού ρθε τώρα έτσι πάνω στην τρέλα σου εσένα γουστάρεις παράγωγο θέλεις το dx σου δηλαδή εσύ τώρα!
- Κακό είναι;
- Κακό είναι γ..ώ τον Fermat σου ρε τετριμένε, μη σου πάρει οδιάολος τον Gauss!!


Το γραψε ένας μαθηματικός που κάηκε από τη ζέστη,το λινκ ειναι http://in.math.upatras.gr/viewtopic.php ... ight=#4250

----------


## aprin

Ερώτηση: Ποιος είναι ο ακριβέστερος ορισμός της Παγκοσμιοποίησης;

Απάντηση: Ο θάνατος της πριγκίπισσας Νταϊάνας,

Ερώτηση: Και γιατί;

Απάντηση: Μια Αγγλίδα πριγκίπισσα, που με τον Αιγύπτιο φίλο της έχει ατύχημα

σε μια γαλλική σήραγγα, μέσα σε ένα γερμανικό αυτοκίνητο με ολλανδική

μηχανή, που το οδηγεί ένας Βέλγος μεθυσμένος από σκοτσέζικο ουίσκι, ενώ τους

ακολουθούν από κοντά Ιταλοί παπαράτσι με γιαπωνέζικες μοτοσικλέτες, τυγχάνει

των πρώτων βοηθειών από έναν Αμερικανό γιατρό με βραζιλιάνικα φάρμακα!



Και όλα αυτά σου τα γράφει ένας Έλληνας που χρησιμοποιεί την τεχνολογία του

Μπιλ Γκέιτς, κι εσύ πιθανώς τα διαβάζεις σε έναν από τους αμέτρητους

υπολογιστές της IBM, που χρησιμοποιεί ταϊβανέζικα τσιπς, και κορεάτικη

οθόνη, συναρμολογημένο από εργάτες της Μπαγκλαντές σε ένα εργοστάσιο της

Σιγκαπούρης, που μεταφέρανε σε φορτηγά Ινδοί, και έκλεψαν Ινδονήσιοι, και

ξεφόρτωσαν Σικελοί λιμενεργάτες και μετέφεραν Μεξικανοί παράνομοι, και

τελικά σου πούλησαν Εβραίοι.



Αυτό, αγαπητέ μου, είναι Παγκοσμιοποίηση!!!

----------


## alexis-13

> Πάρτε κι ένα τώρα που το θυμήθηκα...
> 
> Φεύγει ένας Κρητικός με το αεροπλάνο να πάει στην Αθήνα. Κατα την απογείωση βγάζει ανακοίνωση ο πιλότος "Πετάμε στα 10000 πόδια, η θερμοκρασία είναι τόσοι βαθμοί....και μπλα μπλα... τα κλασικά που λένε οι πιλότοι..." Μετά όμως ξεχνάει να κλείσει το μικρόφωνο... και γυρνάει στον συγκυβερνήτη και του κάνει..." Πωπω ρε φίλε να είχαμε μια φραπεδιά τώρα έτσι παγωμένη....εεεε. Α να χαμε και κείνη την Λίζα την αεροσυνοδό να μας πάρει και καμιά πίπα... Γαμάτα θα τανε....Ε;" 
> 
> Το ακούει αυτό η αεροσυνοδός και αρχίζει να τρέχει από το πίσω μέρος του αεροπλάνου να πάει να τους πει να το κλείσουνε... Μόλις περνάει δίπλα από τον Κρητικό της γραπώνει το χέρι και της κάνει...
> 
> " Ε που πας ! ΚΑΙ ΚΑΦΕ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ !!!"



κανονικα για ποντιο επρεπε να πεις οχι για κρητικο...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> Πάρτε κι ένα τώρα που το θυμήθηκα...
> 
> Φεύγει ένας Κρητικός με το αεροπλάνο να πάει στην Αθήνα. Κατα την απογείωση βγάζει ανακοίνωση ο πιλότος "Πετάμε στα 10000 πόδια, η θερμοκρασία είναι τόσοι βαθμοί....και μπλα μπλα... τα κλασικά που λένε οι πιλότοι..." Μετά όμως ξεχνάει να κλείσει το μικρόφωνο... και γυρνάει στον συγκυβερνήτη και του κάνει..." Πωπω ρε φίλε να είχαμε μια φραπεδιά τώρα έτσι παγωμένη....εεεε. Α να χαμε και κείνη την Λίζα την αεροσυνοδό να μας πάρει και καμιά πίπα... Γαμάτα θα τανε....Ε;" 
> 
> Το ακούει αυτό η αεροσυνοδός και αρχίζει να τρέχει από το πίσω μέρος του αεροπλάνου να πάει να τους πει να το κλείσουνε... Μόλις περνάει δίπλα από τον Κρητικό της γραπώνει το χέρι και της κάνει...
> 
> " Ε που πας ! ΚΑΙ ΚΑΦΕ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ !!!"   
> ...


Γιατί ;;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexis-13

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> ...


με θυγεις επειδη ειμαι απο κρητη...πλακα κανω καλο ηταν

----------


## JS

> με θυγεις επειδη ειμαι απο κρητη...πλακα κανω καλο ηταν


ε, ρε και να ακούσω οτι είσαι απο Ηράκλειο να σου δείξω τι κρητικός είσαι  ::  

Και γενικά επειδή οι βλαχοΗρακλειώτες δεν τα πάνε καλά με τα Αγγλικά, τώρα που μαζεύονται οι τούριστ είπα να κάνω μια καλή κίνηση:

Into the spot --> ειν' του Δεσπότ'
To you too funny --> του γιού του Φάνη
Sleep for us --> σλιπ φοράς
A nice party --> ε, να η Σπάρτη
She has many --> συ χεσμένη
Kill kiss --> Κιλκίς
The necklaces --> δεν έκλασες

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex33
> 
> ...


Ντα μπρε κουμπάρε αμα εσύ δεν εκατάλαβες το νόημα εγώ ήντα θες να σου κάνω ;;; Κι εγώ από που θαρρείς πως είμαι...;

----------


## yorgos

απο ligouria.com



Πάντα ψάχνουμε τον τρόπο να εντυπωσιάσουμε το αντίθετο φύλο. Διαβάστε μερικές αλάνθαστες συμβουλές που θα σας βοηθήσουν να πετύχετε τον στόχο σας

Πως να εντυπωσιάσεις μία γυναίκα

Κάνε της κοπλιμέντα
πάρτην αγκαλιά
φίλα την
χάιδεψέ την
αγάπα την
πείραξέ την
ηρέμησέ την
προστάτεψέ την
κράτα την κοντά σου
ξόδεψε για χάρη της
πήγαινέ την για φαγητό
μίλα της για το φεγγάρι
γράψε ποιήματα για χάρη της
μίλα της στο τηλέφωνο ώρες
μην πας στον αγώνα με τους φίλους σου για χάρη της
αγόρασέ της πράγματα
άκουγέ την
φρόντιζέ την
στάσου πάντα πλάι της
υποστήριξέ την
πήγαινε στην άκρη της γης για χάρη της . . . .

Πως να εντυπωσιάσεις έναν άντρα

Εμφανίσου γυμνή...

----------


## tse0123

Φέρε και μια μπύρα.  ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

*Η αγελάδα*

>> Ήταν ένας φάρμερ που αγαπούσε πολύ τα ζώα του, αλλά είχε τρομερή
>> αδυναμία στην Μίτσι, μια αγελάδα που την είχε από πολλά χρόνια και
> την είχε σαν παιδί του.
>> Φαντάσου λοιπόν τη στεναχώρια του όταν ξύπνησε ένα πρωί και πήγε
>> να ταΐσει τη Μίτσι και τη βρήκε νεκρή.
>> Τον έπιασε τέτοια μαύρη απελπισία, που σαν να λέμε ότι η ζωή του δεν
>> είχε πλέον νόημα, τι κάνει λοιπόν ο δικός σου, παίρνει τη καραμπίνα
>> και τινάζει τα μυαλά του στον αέρα.
>>
>>
>> Ξυπνάει μετά από ώρα η γυναίκα του, τι να δει: η αγελάδα νεκρή και ο
>> άντρας της με τα μυαλά σούπα. Μαύρη απελπισία κι' αυτή, παίρνει ένα
>> σκοινί και κρεμιέται από ένα δέντρο.
>>
>>
>> Σε λίγο βγαίνει ο μεγάλος ο γιος (18 χρονών) και ψάχνει το πατέρα του
>> γιατί είχαν κάτι δουλειές με τα ζώα, οπότε τι βλέπει κι αυτός: η
>> αγελάδα ψόφια, ο πατέρας του πυροβολημένος και η μάνα του κρεμασμένη.
>> Μια από τα ίδια με τις μαύρες απελπισίες, οπότε πάει στη λίμνη που ήταν εκεί κοντά, 
>>δένει μια πέτρα στο λαιμό του και ετοιμάζεται να φουντάρει.
>> Ξαφνικά, παρουσιάζεται μια γοργόνα - γκομενάρα και μαμώ- και του
> λέει:
>> -Μην αυτοκτονήσεις, μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Αν με πηδήξεις 3 φορές σερί,
>> Έχω τη δύναμη να τους επαναφέρω και τους τρεις στη ζωή όπως ήταν
> πρώτα.
>> Αλλά πρόσεξε, αν με αφήσεις ανικανοποίητη, θα σε σκοτώσω.
>> Δέχεσαι;
>> -Δέχομαι, λεει ο δικός σου.
>> Να την πρώτη φορά, να καπάκι τη δεύτερη, πάμε για την τρίτη, βρε
>> ντε...,
>> Βρε ντε ... πρόβλημα... Και η γοργόνα τον σκοτώνει.
>>
>>
>> Μετά από ώρα ξυπνάει και ο δεύτερος γιος (14 χρονών), ψάχνει τον
>> πατέρα του και βλέπει πάλι τα ίδια. Ξανά στη λίμνη, βλέπει και τον
>> αδερφό του νεκρό και ετοιμάζεται να φουντάρει.
>> Βγαίνει πάλι η γοργόνα και του λέει:
>> -Αν με πηδήξεις 4 φορές σερί, μπορώ να τους επαναφέρω και τους
>> τέσσερις στη ζωή όπως πρώτα.
>> Το σκέφτεται για λίγο ο πιτσιρικάς και λεει στη γοργόνα:
>> -Αν σε πηδήξω 8 φορές σερί, μπορώ να ζητήσω και κάτι έξτρα;
>> -Αν με πηδήξεις 8 φορές σερί, μπορείς να μου ζητήσεις ότι θέλεις.
>> -Εντάξει, θέλω να τους επαναφέρεις όλους στη ζωή και επιπλέον να με
>> κάνεις πάμπλουτο.
>> -Κανένα πρόβλημα, λεει η γοργόνα, θα γίνει αυτό που θέλεις.
>> -Εντάξει, λεει ο πιτσιρικάς, αλλά θα κάνουμε ακόμα μια συμφωνία.
>> -Τι συμφωνία;
>> -Δεν θα μου μείνεις ξερή στα χέρια, όπως η αγελάδα!

----------


## aprin

Σπάστε τα :

----------


## PC-KILLER

official chuck norris facts


http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/new.html


Καμμένος σε μπαρ, βλέπει μια γοητευτική κοπελιά.:
-Δεσποινίς να σας κεράσω ένα whisky ?
-Ναι βάλε ένα δάκτυλο
-Να μην πιούμε το whisky πρώτα?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

Chuck Norris beat the Sun in a staring contest.

Chuck Norris can have his cake AND eat it too.

Chuck Norris was born in a log cabin that he built with his bare hands. 

Chuck Norris CAN lick his elbow. 

Chuck Norris puts the FUN in Funeral.  ::   ::  

Einstein's original Theory of Relativity was; if Chuck Norris kicks you, your relatives will feel it.

Chuck Norris does not dance. He roundhouse kicks to the beat. 

Chuck Norris CAN in fact stop the beat.  ::  

Chuck Norris is allowed to talk about Fight Club.  ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

Γιατί απέλυσα την γραμματέα μου…


Εχθές 21 Αυγούστου είχα τα γενέθλια μου ….διαβάστε και μετά πείτε μου αν είμαι κακός εργοδότης....!!!!

Ξυπνώντας το πρωί βλέπω την γυναίκα μου να μου ετοιμάζει πρωινό και αφού με φώναξε στο τραπέζι με σέρβιρε και αμίλητη έφυγε να ξυπνήσει τα παιδιά ….τα παιδιά αφού ετοιμαστήκανε με καλημερίσανε άπλα και κανείς μα κανείς δεν θυμήθηκε τα γενέθλια μου…
Με χάλια το πρωινό ξεκίνημα που κάνεις δεν με θυμήθηκε ξεκίνησα αργά και βαριά για την δουλειά όπου με περίμενε με ένα τεράστιο χαμόγελο η πληθωρική και όμορφη ξανθιά γραμματέας μου που αφού με καλημέρισε με φίλησε τρυφερά στο μάγουλο κοντά στα χείλια και ταυτόχρονα ακουμπούσε το γόνατο της στο δικό μου , μου ευχήθηκε τα μύρια για τα γενέθλια μου…
Πιστέψτε με, μου άρεσε που κάποιος με θυμήθηκε και πόσο μάλλον μ αυτόν τον "ωραίο" τρόπο...!!!!
Κατά τις 12.30 χτυπάει την πόρτα η Μαρία ( η γραμματέας ) και με ύφος πολλά υποσχόμενο -πάντα μου αρεσαν τα μάτια της και ειδικά οταν ανασήκωνε το φρύδι της πονηρούλικα -μου λέει να πάμε κάπου να φάμε ανασηκώνωντας πονηρά το φρύδι της διότι ήθελε λέει κέρασμα λόγω της ημέρας-πως να αρνηθώ;- πράγματι με βάζει στο αυτοκίνητο της ( επέμενε να πάμε με το δικό της ) και με οδηγεί σε μια ήρεμη άλλα και παράμερη ταβερνούλα οπού φάγαμε και συζητήσαμε διάφορα εν μέσω λάγνων ματιών και χαμόγελων που πραγματικά ξύπνησαν μέσα μου θαμμένα αισθήματα και συναισθήματα που είχανε πολλά χρόνια να φανούν
( 20 χρόνια γάμου ..βλέπετε )
Αφού τελειώσαμε το γεύμα μου κάνει την πρόταση να πάμε σπίτι της να πιούμε ένα ποτό οπού και πράγματι καταλήξαμε.
-Να βάλω κάτι πιο άνετο μου λέει….μόλις μπήκαμε στο διαμέρισμα της και
φεύγοντας χαμηλώνει το φως και βάζει ελαφρά μουσική…
Η καρδιά μου άρχισε να χτυπάει τρελά και λέω στον εαυτό μου :
-Εν τέλει είσαι ζωντανός …ζεις ρεεεεεεεε!!!!
Ξαφνικά εμφανίζετε από το πουθενά η γυναίκα μου κρατώντας μια τούρτα με κεράκια, τα παιδιά μου και οι λοιποί συνεργάτες του γραφείου μου φωνάζοντας όλοι μαζί :
-Εκπληξηηηη…. Χρόνια πολλαααα !!!
Και εγώ καθόμουνα εκεί χαμένος , αμήχανος και ….ολόγυμνος !!!!

----------


## pathfinder

ΓΕΝΝΕΣΙΣ 
# Εν αρχή ο θεός δημιούργησε το Βit και το Byte. Και από αυτά δημιούργησε τη λέξη.
# Και υπήρχαν δύο Bytes στην Λέξη,και τίποτα άλλο δεν υπήρχε. Και ο θεός χώρισε το Μηδέν από το Ένα, και είδε ότι ήταν καλό.
# Και είπε ο θεός: Ας υπάρξουν τα δεδομένα (Data). Και έτσι έγινε. Και είπε ο θεός - Ας πάνε τα Δεδομένα στις ιδιαίτερες θέσεις τους. Και έφτιαξε floppy disks και hard disks και compact disks.
# Και είπε ο θεός - Ας γίνουν Υπολογιστές, για να υπάρχει μέρος να μπουν τα floppy disks και τα compact disks και τα hard disks. Και έτσι ο θεός έφτιαξε Υπολογιστές και τους ονόμασε Hardware.
# Και δεν υπήρχε Software ακόμα. Aλλά ο Θεός δημιούργησε προγράμματα, μικρά και μεγάλα. Και τους είπε: Πηγαίνετε και αυξάνεστε και πληθύνετε και γεμίστε όλη τη Μνήμη.
# Και είπε ο Θεός - Θα δημιουργήσω τον Προγραμματιστή. Και ο Προγραμματιστής θα φτιάχνει καινούρια προγράμματα και θα κυβερνά πάνω σε όλους τους υπολογιστές και τα προγράμματα και τα Δεδομένα.
# Και ο Θεός δημιούργησε τον Προγραμματιστή και τον τοποθέτησε στο Κέντρο Δεδομενων. Και έδειξε ο Θεός στον Προγρασμματιστή το Catalog Tree και του είπε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς όλους τους καταλόγους και υποκαταλόγους, αλλά ΜΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ WINDOWS.
# Και είπε ο Θεός - Δεν είναι καλό για τον Προγραμματιστή να είναι μόνος. Πήρε ένα πλευρό από το σώμα του Προγραμματιστή και έφτιαξε ένα πλάσμα που θα τον κοιτάζει και θα τον θαυμάζει και θα αγαπά τα πραγματα που θα κάνει ο Προγραμματιστής. Και ο Θεός ονόμασε αυτό το πλάσμα Χρήστη.
# Και ο Προγραμματιστης και ο Χρήστης αφεθηκαν κάτω από το γυμνό DOS και αυτό ήταν Καλό.
# Αλλά ο Bill ήταν πιο πονηρός από τα άλλα πλάσματα του Θεού. Και είπε ο Bill στο Χρήστη - Πράγματι σας απαγόρευσε ο Θεός να τρέξετε οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα;
# Και ο Χρήστης απάντησε - Ο Θεός μας είπε να χρησιμοποιούμε οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα και οποιοδήποτε Δεδομένο, αλλά μας είπςε να μην τρέξουμε τα Windows, διαφορετικά θα πεθανουμε.
# Και είπε ο Βill στο Χρήστη - Πως μπορείς να μιλάς για κάτι που δεν έχεις καν δοκιμάσει. Τη στιγμή που θα τρέξεις τα Windows θα γίνεις ίσος με το Θεό. Θα είσαι σε θέση να δημιουργείς οτιδήποτε θέλεις με ένα απλό κλικ με το ποντίκι.
# Και ο Χρηστης είδε ότι οι καρποί των Windows ήταν καλύτεροι και πιο εύκολοι στη χρήση. Και μετά ο Χρήστης είδε ότι κάθε γνώση ήταν άχρηστη - αφού τα Windows μπορούσαν να την αντικαταστήσουν.
# Έτσι ο Χρήστης εγκατέστησε τα Windows στον υπολογιστή του και είπε στον Προγραμματιστή ότι ήταν καλό.
# Και ο Προγραμματιστής αμέσως άρχισε να ψάχνει για καινούριους drivers. Και ο Θεός τον ρώτησε - Τι ψάχνεις; Και ο Προγραμματιστής απάντησε - Ψάχνω για καινούριους drivers γιατι δεν μπορώ να τους βρω στο DOS. Και είπεν ο Θεός - Ποιός σου είπε ότι χρειάζεσαι drivers; Έτρεξες τα Windows; Και ο Προγραμματιστης είπε - Ο Bill μας είπε να το κάνουμε!
# Και είπε ο Θεός στον Bill - Γι'αυτό που έκανες θα είσαι μισητός απο όλα τα πλάσματα. Και ο Χρήστης θα είναι πάντα δυσαρεστημένος μαζί σου. Και θα πουλας πάντα Windows.
# Και είπε ο Θεός στον Χρήστη - Εξ αιτίας αυτού που έκανες, τα Windows πάντα θα σε απογοητεύουν και θα καταναλόνουν όλους τους Πόρους και θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς ελεεινά προγραμματα και θα βασίζεσαι πάντα στον Προγραμματιστή για βοήθεια.
# Και είπε ο Θεός στον Προγραμματιστή - Επειδή άκουσες τον Χρήστη ποτέ δεν θα είσαι ευχαριστημένος. Και τα προγραμματά σου θα έχουν λάθη και θα πρέπει να τα διορθώνεις και να τα ξαναδιορθώνεις μέχρι το τέλος του Χρόνου.
# Και ο Θεός τους πέταξε έξω από το Κέντρο Δεδομένων και κλείδωσε την πόρτα και την ασφάλισε με password.
# GENERAL PROTECTION FAULT.

 ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

Μια ξανθιά μπαίνει σε ένα κατάστημα:
- Γεια σας, έχετε σημαίες; λέει στον υπάλληλο.
- Βεβαίως, κυρία μου, στο κατάστημά μας έχουμε ότι σημαία θέλατε.
- Μια ελληνική σημαία θα ήθελα... Σε τι χρώμα βγαίνει;
- Μα φυσικά σε γαλάζιο και άσπρο!
- Ωραία, δώστε μου τότε μια... Γαλάζια! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Μετά από μακρά ασθένεια, η σύζυγος πεθαίνει και φτάνει στις Πύλες του Ουρανού. Ενώ περιμένει τον Άγιο Πέτρο, βλέπει μέσα από τα κάγκελα τους γονείς της, τους φίλους της και όλους όσους είχαν φύγει πριν από εκείνη να κάθονται σε ένα τραπέζι και να απολαμβάνουν ένα υπέροχο γεύμα. 
Όταν έρχεται ο Άγιος Πέτρος, του λέει: 
- Πω πω, τι ωραίο μέρος! Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μπω; 
- Θα σου πω μια λέξη. Αν την προφέρεις γράμμα γράμμα σωστά με την πρώτη φορά, θα μπεις. Αν κάνεις λάθος, θα πας κατευθείαν στην κόλαση, απάντησε ο Άγιος Πέτρος. 
- Οκ, Ποια είναι η λέξη; 
- Ε Ρ Ω Τ Α Σ, είπε ο Άγιος Πέτρος. 
Εκείνη την πρόφερε σωστά και πέρασε στο Βασίλειο των Ουρανών. Ένα χρόνο μετά, ο Άγιος Πέτρος της ζήτησε να φυλάξει τις Πύλες. Και εκείνη τη μέρα, ω της εκπλήξεως, εμφανίστηκε ο επί της γης σύζυγός της. 
- Γεια, τι έκπληξη!, είπε εκείνη. Τι κάνεις; 
- A, ήμουν μια χαρά από τότε που πέθανες. Παντρεύτηκα εκείνη την ωραία νοσοκόμα που σε φρόντιζε, κέρδισα το Λόττο και έγινα εκατομμυριούχος. Τότε πούλησα το σπίτι όπου ζούσαμε και αγόρασα μια βίλλα στην περιοχή που πάντοτε σου άρεσε. Ταξίδεψα με τη γυναίκα μου στην Ευρώπη, στην Ασία και την Αυστραλία. Είμασταν διακοπές στις Άλπεις και τότε αποφάσισα να κάνω σκι. Έπεσα..., τα σκι μου έπεσαν στο κεφάλι και να'μαι τώρα εδώ. Για πες μου, τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μπω, αγαπημένη μου;
- Θα σου πω μια λέξη. Αν την προφέρεις γράμμα γράμμα σωστά με την πρώτη φορά, μπορείς να μπεις. Αν όχι, θα πας κατευθείαν στην κόλαση του απάντησε εκείνη. 
- OK, είπε αυτός. Ποια είναι η λέξη; 
- SCHWARZENEGGER!!! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Στο δικαστήριο:
Γυναίκα: Δεν αντέχω άλλο κύριε πρόεδρε, θέλω διαζύγιο!!! Ο άνδρας μου κάθε μέρα με κάνει τόπι στο ξύλο!!! Από το πρωί ως το βράδυ με δέρνει!!! Δεν αντέχω άλλο!!!
Πρόεδρος: Κατηγορούμενε τι έχεις να πεις για όλα αυτά;
Κατηγορούμενος: Μην την ακούτε κύριε πρόεδρε!! Από το πολύ ξύλο δεν ξέρει τι λέει...

----------


## kakalos

Σε έναν διεθνή διαγωνισμό μυστικών υπηρεσιών, στην τελική φάση, προκρίνονται η CIA της Αμερικής, η ΜΙ6 της Αγγλίας και η ελληνική ΕΥΠ. Φτάνει λοιπόν η ώρα της δοκιμασίας που θα κρίνει ποια θα είναι και η τελική κατάταξη των υπηρεσιών. Η επιτροπή εκφωνεί την τελική αποστολή: «Εχουμε αφήσει ένα κουνέλι στη δασική έκταση που βλέπετε μπροστά σας. Η υπηρεσία που θα ανακαλύψει και θα συλλάβει πιο γρήγορα το κουνέλι θα είναι και η νικήτρια».
Ξεκινάει η CIA, ψάχνει μεθοδικά όλο το δάσος, χτενίζει κάθε πιθανή κρυψώνα και, έπειτα από τρεις ημέρες, όλα τα στοιχεία οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι: «Κουνέλι στο δάσος δεν υπάρχει!».
Ερχεται η σειρά της αγγλικής ΜΙ6, χρησιμοποιεί ειδικούς θερμικούς ανιχνευτές προηγμένης τεχνολογίας, στοιχεία και πληροφορίες από κατασκοπευτικούς δορυφόρους, τοποθετεί κάμερες, μικρόφωνα και παγίδες, αλλά ύστερα από πέντε ημέρες κι αυτή δεν βρίσκει κουνέλι. Γυρίζει στην επιτροπή παραδίδοντας το πόρισμα:
«Υποπτο κουνέλι δεν βρέθηκε, οι τηλεφωνικές του κλήσεις δεν κατέστη δυνατόν να υποκλαπούν, προτείνεται η ολοσχερής καταστροφή του δάσους με ψεκασμό βενζίνης και φωτιάς!».
Ηρθε και η ώρα της ΕΥΠ. Οι πράκτορες εφορμούν στο πυκνό δάσος. Δεν περνάει μία ώρα και εμφανίζονται κρατώντας καταχτυπημένη, ταλαιπωρημένη και αλυσοδεμένη μια αρκούδα. Με το που τη φέρνουν μπροστά στην επιτροπή, η αρκούδα πέφτει γονατιστή και φωνάζει:
«Οχι άλλο ξύλο! Οχι άλλο ξύλο, ομολογώ! Ναι!!! Εγώ είμαι το κουνέλι!!!». 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Είναι που λέτε μια ξανθιά, μια μελαχρινή και μια κοκκινομάλλα, οι οποίες έχουν ναυαγήσει σε ένα ερημονήσι. Η απέναντι ακτή απέχει 100 μίλια, πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση αλλά, μια και δεν έχουν καθόλου φαγητό και νερό πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν να τη διασχίσουν αλλιώς θα πεθάνουν. 
Κανονίζουν, λοιπόν να φύγει μια από αυτές και να πάει να φέρει βοήθεια. Ξεκινάει λοιπόν η κοκκινομάλλα, η οποία κάνει δέκα μίλια, νιώθει ότι δεν μπορεί να τα καταφέρει και γυρίζει πίσω.
Μετά αποφασίζουν να δοκιμάσει η μελαχρινή, η οποία ήταν σε καλύτερη φυσική κατάσταση. Πράγματι, έκανε 15 μίλια, αλλά κουράστηκε και αυτή και γύρισε πίσω. 
Έτσι, απέμεινε η ξανθιά. Βλέποντας ότι είναι η μόνη ελπίδα που είχαν, η ξανθιά ξεκίνησε με όλες της τις δυνάμεις, έκανε 95 μίλια, και ξεθεωμένη είπε: «Αποκλείεται να τα καταφέρω», και γύρισε πίσω...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ήταν ένας κουφός και ένας χαζός. Ο κουφός ήθελε να κοροϊδέψει τον χαζό οπότε τον ρωτάει: 
- Πόσο κάνει 2+1? 
- Τέσσερα, απαντάει ο Χαζός 
Και ο κουφός: 
- Να τη φας και νάνε κρύα. 

Να ήμουν από μια μεριά να το έβλεπα....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## taotao

Μετα απο πολλες μερες στην θαλασσα στην κιβωτο του Νωε παει αγανακτισμενο το βατραχακι και λεει με βαρια φωνη ""Νωε τι θα φαμε σημερα?

και ο Νωε απαντα '''κατι θα βρουμε βατραχι να φαμε ,υπομονη.

την επομενη παλι τα ιδια το βατραχακι με βαρια φωνη,και παλι την ιδια απαντηση απο τον Νωε.
αυτο γινοταν συνεχεια για μερες ωσπου καποια μερα νευριασμενος ο Νωε περιμενε το βατραχακι να ξαναερθει.
Ερχετε και λεει με βαρια φωνη '' Νωε τι θα φαμε σημερα?
και λεει ο Νωε"" θα φαμε ενα πλασματακι πρασινο με μεγαλο στομα που εχει ματια επανω του.
και λεει το βατραχακι με ψιλη φωνη"" ουχου, κριμα το καημενο το κροκοδειλακι.

----------


## taotao

Περνοντας ο Τοτος να παει στο δωματιο του για υπνο κοντοστεκετε στην κλειδαροτρυπα του δωματιου των γονιων του και βλεπει
τον πατερα του ορθιο στο κρεβατι ,να ξεκουμπωνει το παντελονι του και με σηκωμενο το πεος του να λεει ""γυναικα ,παρε μου μια πιπα"",και φευγοντας 
να παει για υπνο σκεφτοταν εντονα.
Την επομενη το πρωι ο Τοτος ξυπναει με χαρα να παει σχολειο,ντυνεται και κατεβαινει στην κουζινα για πρωινο,παει μπροστα στην μανα του ,κατεβαζει τα 
παντελονια του και με σηκωμενο το πεος του λεει"" μανα παρε μου ενα ποδηλατο""

----------


## gkarad

*Ανέκδοτα για τα Ζωνιανά*

- Πως λέγετε το γήπεδο στα Ζωνιανά;
- ΣΕΦ, Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φυτείας.

- Γιατί αν τα Ζωνιανά είχανε ομάδα πόλο θα ήταν πρώτοι παγκοσμίως;
- Γιατί θα παίζανε όλοι φουνταριστοί.

- Γιατί στα Ζωνιανά είναι όλοι φίλαθλοι του Παναθηναϊκού;
- Γιατί έχει ως έμβλημα το τρίφυλλο.

- Γιατί το γήπεδο των Ζωνιανών δεν έχει χόρτο και γραμμές;
- Γιατί καπνίσαν όλο το χόρτο και ρουφήξαν τις γραμμές.

- Τι στολίζουν στα Ζωνιανά τα Χριστούγεννα αντί για έλατο;
- Χασισόδεντρο.

- Ποιό είναι το αγαπημένο τραγούδι όλων στα Ζωνιανά;
- Πίνω μπάφους και παίζω Προ.

- Γιατί έμεινε χθες κλειστό το σχολείο στα Ζωνιανά;
- Γιατί οι δάσκαλοι παρουσιάζουν ήδη συμπτώματα στέρησης.

- Τι κοινό έχουν τα Ζωνιανά με την εκκλησία;
- Και στα δύο όταν μπαίνεις κάνεις το Σταυρό σου.

- Σε ένα αμάξι είναι ένας από τα Ζωνιανά, ένας από τα Ανώγεια και ένας από τα Λιβάδια Μυλοποτάμου. Ποιός οδηγεί;
- Η ασφάλεια.

- Και πιο είναι το αγαπημένο άθλημα των Ζωνιανών;
- Το μπάφκετ.

- Γιατί στα Ζωνιανά δεν έχει πλέον άλλο πράσινο;
- Που να βρεθεί πράσινο αφού το ξεριζώνουν τα ΕΚΑΜ.

- Γιατί τα ΕΚΑΜ μαζεύουν το χασίς των Ζωνιανών;
- Γιατί μετά τις φωτιές στην Πελοπόννησο παρατηρήθηκε έλλειψη στο Κολωνάκι.

- Γιατί τα Ζωνιανά έχουν τα πιο γρήγορα γαϊδούρια;
- Γιατί με τόσο χόρτο που βόσκουν γίνονται καθαρόαιμα κούρσας.

- Αν η ιστορία των Ζωνιανών γίνει κάποτε ταινία, θα πρωταγωνιστεί ο Φούντας;

- Πουτάνα παγκοσμιοποίηση. Μπαίνουν τα ΕΚΑΜ στα Ζωνιανά και παραλύει η οικονομία της Ολλανδίας.





Και για περισσότερα:
http://kazani.gr/2007/11/14/anekdota...a_zwniana.html

----------


## kakalos

Κάποιος τύπος βλέπει έναν φίλο του στον δρόμο και του λέει:

- "Άστα είμαι χάλια. Έχω φοβερούς πόνους στον αγκώνα μου. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Πρέπει επειγόντως να δω έναν γιατρό." 

- "Φίλε μου έχω νέα για σένα. Στο φαρμακείο στην γωνία έχει ένα μηχάνημα τρομερό.

Με ένα μικρό δείγμα ούρων, μπορεί να σου διαγνώσει οτιδήποτε.

Άλλωστε τι έχεις να χάσεις, 10ευρώ στοιχίζει όλο κι όλο.

"Φίλε μου τι έχω να χάσω. Θα πάω." - "Πάει σπίτι λοιπόν, γεμίζει ένα ουροδοχείο με λίγα ούρα και μια και δυο πάει στο φαρμακείο με το θαυματουργό μηχάνημα. Ρίχνει στην υποδοχή τα ούρα του, βάζει και ένα 10ευρω στην υποδοχή και περιμένει. Σε ένα λεπτό το μηχάνημα αρχίζει να κάνει θορύβους, λαμπάκια αρχίζουν να αναβοσβήνουν και τελικά βγαίνει ένα χαρτάκι που λέει: - "Πάσχεις από tennis elbow, ασθένεια των τενιστών.

Θα πρέπει να ξεκουράσεις το χέρι σου, να κάνεις θερμά λουτρά, να αποφύγεις το σήκωμα βαριών αντικειμένων. Σε δύο εβδομάδες θα είσαι καλύτερα."

- Το ίδιο βράδυ, ο φίλος μας δεν μπορούσε να χωνέψει τις δυνατότητες αυτού του μηχανήματος και πως είναι δυνατόν να κάνει τόσο ακριβή διάγνωση. Σκεπτόταν πόσο προχωράει η επιστήμη και αν είναι δυνατόν να κοροϊδέψει το μηχάνημα. - Παίρνει λοιπόν λίγο νερό βρύσης, λίγο αίμα από τον σκύλο του, ούρα από την γυναίκα του και την κόρη του και τέλος βαράει και μια μαλακιά,, τα ανακατεύει καλά και πάει στο μηχάνημα. 

- Βάζει το δείγμα στην υποδοχή, πετάει και ένα 10ευρω και περιμένει. 

- Σε ένα λεπτό το μηχάνημα αρχίζει να κάνει θορύβους, λαμπάκια αναβοσβήνουν και τελικά βγαίνει ένα χαρτάκι που του λέει: - "Το νερό της βρύσης σου είναι πολύ σκληρό. 

Πάρε αποσκληρυντικό. Ο σκύλος σου πάσχει από υποβιταμίνωση. 

Δώστου βιταμίνες. Η κόρη σου παίρνει ναρκωτικά. Βρες κλινική αποτοξίνωσης. 

Η γυναίκα σου είναι έγκυος. Δίδυμα κορίτσια. Δεν είναι δικά σου. Βρες δικηγόρο. Και συ αν δεν σταματήσεις να βαράς μαλακιά, ο αγκώνας σου δεν θα γίνει ποτέ καλά."

----------


## badge

ΟΚ αυτό δεν είναι ανέκδοτο, αλλά τεστ παρατηρητικότητας. Στο Γερμανικό eBay, δημοπρασία πώλησης, τραπέζι με τέσσερεις καρέκλες, ωραιότατο λούστρο, αρίστη κατάσταση, από καλή οικογένεια κλπ κλπ.

Πως γνωρίζουμε ότι ο πωλητής του τραπεζιού είναι άντρας; Ε; Ε; Ε;

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να το βρει κανείς. Κάντε μια προσπάθεια. Χμμμ, ΟΚ, αν κάποιος δυσκολεύεται ΤΟΣΟ πολύ μπορεί να πάρει τη βοήθεια του κοινού κάνοντας κλικ εδώ

----------


## The Undertaker

με τα ούλα του.....  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Ρε τον ξεδιάντροπο!!! αχαχα.

----------


## mojiro

καλά... εγώ βρήκα 2 άλλα... τέλος πάντων  ::  

τα καλώδια πάνω στην καρέκλα και το επιπλάκι με αυτά "τα άκυρα" δεξιά του τραπεζιού. δε πιστεύω ότι κάποια γυναίκα με τέτοιο στολισμό θα άντεχε την ύπαρξη τους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> καλά... εγώ βρήκα 2 άλλα... τέλος πάντων  
> 
> τα καλώδια πάνω στην καρέκλα και το επιπλάκι με αυτά "τα άκυρα" δεξιά του τραπεζιού. δε πιστεύω ότι κάποια γυναίκα με τέτοιο στολισμό θα άντεχε την ύπαρξη τους


παντρεμένος ε;;;  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> καλά... εγώ βρήκα 2 άλλα... τέλος πάντων  
> 
> τα καλώδια πάνω στην καρέκλα και το επιπλάκι με αυτά "τα άκυρα" δεξιά του τραπεζιού. δε πιστεύω ότι κάποια γυναίκα με τέτοιο στολισμό θα άντεχε την ύπαρξη τους   
> 
> 
> παντρεμένος ε;;;


ελεος... οχι  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> παντρεμένος ε;;;





> ελεος... οχι


Μ Ι Χ Α Λ Η Η Η Η Η Η Η Η . . .  ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

μανώληηηηηηηηη....μολόγα, τι ξέρεις!!  ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

Είναι δύο υπάλληλοι σε ενα γραφείο και δεν την παλεύουν καθόλου. Ιούλιος μήνας, ζέστη αφόρητη, πολλή δουλειά, όρεξη μηδέν. Ο ένας έχει σαλτάρει τελείως και έπειτα απο μερικές αποτυχημένες απόπειρες να κερδίσει μια άδεια απο το σκληρό αφεντικό, αποφασίζει να λάβει δραστικά μέτρα και να εκβιάσει λίγο την κατάσταση. Πάει λοιπόν και κρεμιέται απο το ταβάνι και αρχίζει να βγάζει περίεργους ήχους. Μπαίνει το αφεντικό στο γραφείο, τον βλέπει, μένει κάγκελο. 
- "Τί έπαθες ρε; Γιατί κρεμάστηκες απο το ταβάνι;" 
- "Είμαι λάμπα!!" 
- "Ααα.. δεν πας καλά εσύ! Πάρε μια αδειούλα μπας και ξελαμπικάρεις λίγο". 
Κατεβαίνει κάτω ο τύπος και φεύγει. Τον βλέπει ο συνάδελφος του και σηκώνεται και αυτός και τον ακολουθεί απο πίσω. Τον βλέπει το αφεντικό... 
- "Εσύ που πας;" 
- "Ε, δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω μέσα στα σκοτάδια..."

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μερικά που μου είπαν πρόσφατα...

---
Είναι ο Γιώργης, 40κάτι παντρεμένος με 3 παιδιά κλπ. Μια μέρα η γυναίκα του μη έχοντας μαγειρέψει, τον στέλνει να πάει να πάρει σουβλάκια για τα παιδιά, εκείνος φτάνει στο σουβλατζίδικο, αγοράζει τα σουβλάκια και βγαίνοντας σταματάει μπροστά του μια μαύρη BMW κάμπριο με μια ξανθια θεά μέσα 

-Με έχουν καλεσει σε ένα πάρτι εδώ κοντά και έχω χαθεί, μπορείς να με βοηθίσεις ?

Του λέει τη διεύθυνση κι εκείνος λίγο χαζεμένος προσπαθεί να της εξηγήσει, αυτή βλέποντας πως οι οδηγίες είναι κομματάκι περίπλοκες τον προσκαλεί να μπει στο αυτοκίνητο να πάνε παρέα, αυτός κοιτάει τα σουβλάκια κι αναστενάζοντας μπαίνει στη BMW. Μετά απο λίγη ώρα φτάνουν έξω απ' το σπίτι, τα σουβλάκια έχουν πλέον κρυώσει και η τύπισσα του κάνει

-Να σου πω, τώρα που γνωριστήκαμε, είσαι να πάμε σπίτι μου για ένα ποτό ?

Σαστισμένος ο Γιώργης και μη μπορώντας να φέρει αντίρρηση, ξανακοιτάει τα σουβλάκια, αναστενάζει και τελικά δέχεται. Μετά από λίγο φτάνουν σπίτι της, πίνουν, και σε λίγη ώρα βρίσκονται στο κρεβάτι. Αφού κάνουν τρελό sex ξαπλώνουν ξεθεωμένοι και τους παίρνει ο ύπνος. Ξυπνάει ο Γιώργης κατά τις 23:00, κοιτάει τα σουβλάκια που πλέον έχουν γίνει σαν πατσαβούρι, σκέφτεται από μέσα του "ωχ ρε π#$%η άφησα τα παιδιά νηστικά" κλπ και σηκώνεται έντρομος. Ντύνεται βιαστικά, παίρνει τα σουβλάκια και ξεκινάει για το σπίτι, σκέφτεται πως να το πει στη γυναίκα του κλπ και μέσα στις τύψεις του και τον πανικό του αποφασίζει να περάσει απ' το μπιλιαρδάδικο. Μπαίνει μέσα πασαλείβεται με κιμωλία και συνεχίζει για το σπίτι. Όταν φτάνει η γυναίκα του τον περιμένει στην είσοδο εμφανώς τσαντισμένη και τον αρχίζει στην κατσάδα, εκείνος λοιπόν αρχίζει να της εξιγεί...

-Κοίτα αγάπη μου πήγα να πάρω σουβλάκια και σταμάτησε μπροστά μου μια μαύρη BMW με μια κουκλάρα μέσα, μου είπε να της δείξω πως να πάει σε ένα πάρτι κλπ και τελικά μπήκα κι εγώ στο αμάξι, όταν φτάσαμε στο πάρτι μου είπε να πάμε σπίτι της, αράξαμε, ήπιαμε, της έριξα και 3 π#$%ς και γύρισα... 
-Α να χαθείς ρε για να δω τα χέρια σου, πάλι στο μπιλιαρδάδικο ξενύχτισες !!!

---
Είναι τρεις τύποι στο μπαρ και συζητούν ποια είναι η αγαπημένη τους στάση στο sex...
Λέει ο πρώτος...
-Εγώ θέλω να είμαι από κάτω για να βλέπω β#$άκια
...ο δεύτερος...
-Εγώ θέλω να είμαι από πάνω για να βλέπω πρόσωπο
...και ο τρίτος...
-Εγώ θέλω να τη βάζω στα 4
-Ναι ρε συ αλλά τότε τι βλέπεις ? πλάτη ?
-Champions league !

---
Εφ: Καλησπέρα κύριε Μητσάρα, βλέπω εδώ την φορολογική σας δήλωση και έχω να σας κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με την ιδιοκτησία σας. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να είστε μισθωτός και να έχετε 4 σπίτια, 200.000 ευρώ στην τράπεζα και 2 μπαράκια ?

Μητσ: Μα καλά κύριε μου που ζείτε, απ' τα στοιχήματα φυσικά ! Να για παράδειγμα πάμε στοίχημα ότι μπορώ να δαγκώσω το μάτι μου ? Να ας πούμε 1000 ευρώ ?

ο εφοριακός το σκέφτεται λίγο και συμφωνεί, ο Μητσάρας με μια κίνηση βγάζει τη μασέλα του και πραγματικά δαγκώνει το μάτι του !

Εφ: Ε καλά και τι έγινε, έχασα 1000 ευρώ, εδώ εσείς έχετε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες, δεν δικαιολογείται όπως και να το κάνουμε...

Μητσ: Ο.Κ. τότε πάμε πάλι 5000 ευρώ ότι μπορώ να δαγκώσω το μάτι μου με διαφορετικό τρόπο !

το ξανασκέφτεται ο εφοριακός, πιστεύοντας ότι ο τύπος είναι σε πανικό και συμφωνεί και πάλι, τότε ο Μητσάρας ξεβιδώνει το ένα του μάτι που ήταν ψεύτικο και το δαγκώνει !

Εφ: Τέλος πάντων κύριέ μου δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένετε να σας πιστέψω πως με στοιχήματα των 1000 και των 5000 ευρώ φτιάξατε τέτοια περιουσία τόσο γρήγορα, κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει...

Μητσ: Εντάξει λοιπόν, πάμε για τα πολλά λεφτά να δεις, πάμε στοίχημα 100.000 ευρώ ότι έχω 3 αρχ#$α ?

έκπληκτος ο εφοριακός σκέφτεται λίγο και όντας πλέον βέβαιος ότι ο τύπος τον δουλεύει κανονικά, δέχεται...

Μητσ: Ωραία, πάμε όμως έξω στη βεράντα να τα δεις που έχει και φως...

πράγματι πάνε στη βεράντα, ο Μητσάρας κατεβάζει το παντελόνι του και ο εφοριακός του ψηλαφίζει τα αρχ#$α...

Εφ: Μα κύριέ μου εδώ βλέπω πως έχετε δύο !!!

Μητσ: Για πιάστε τα καλύτερα, να δείτε ...

ξαναπροσπαθεί ο εφοριακός, σκύβει, τα κοιτάζει από κοντά κλπ...

Εφ: Κύριε Μητσάρα με δουλεύετε ? Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι έχετε 2 και όχι 3...

ο Μητσάρας πανευτυχής σηκώνει τα παντελόνια του αγκαλιάζει τον εφοριακό και τον διαβεβαιώνει πως όντως έχει 2 αρχ#$α και ότι έχασε το στοίχημα...

Εφ: Μα καλά κύριε Μητσάρα γιατί είστε τόσο ευτυχής που χάσατε ?

Μητσ: Να ´σαι καλά φιλαράκι, τον βλέπεις αυτόν στο μπαλκόνι απέναντι που έβαλε τα κλάματα ? Είχαμε βάλει στοίχημα το σπίτι του ότι όταν έρθεις θα μου ξίσεις τα @@ !!!

----------


## tripkaos

ρε τον μητσαρα!!!ΛΟΛ

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Ήταν σε ένα καράβι ο καπετάνιος και ο μούτσος και ζούσαν εκεί πέντε χρόνια χωρίς να πατήσουν καθόλου στη στεριά. Κάποια στιγμή ο μούτσος αγανάκτησε και λέει στον καπετάνιο: 
- "Καπετάνιο, πρέπει να βγούμε στη στεριά." 
- "Γιατί;" ρωτάει ο καπετάνιος. 
- "Πρεπει να πάω σπίτι μου να βαφτίσω το γιό μου." 
- "Και πόσο χρονών είναι ο γιος σου;" 
- "Εννέα μηνών" 
- "Μα πως τον έκανες τον γιο; Αφού είμαστε πέντε χρόνια εδώ μέσα!!" 
- "Ε,καπετάνιε! δεν ήμουνα στα γα...σια να μην ειμαι και στα βαφτίσια;"
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

Δεν είναι ανέκδοτο αλλά....


> TO TELOS TIS FARSAS - SIGNWMI SE OLOUS
> 
> Αυτή είναι η τελευταία ανακοίνωση που δημοσιεύεται μέσα από το xristodoulos.com. Σας ενημερώνουμε για τον τερματισμό αυτής της κακόγουστης φάρσας. Είμαι ο πατέρας του παιδιού που με τους φίλους του σήκωσε αυτή τη ιστοσελίδα, δυστυχώς δεν υπέπεσε νωρίτερα στην αντίληψη μου για να μην πάρει τέτοιες διαστάσεις αυτό το κακόγουστο αστείο ή για να απέτρεπε τα παιδιά.
> 
> Εκ μέρους των ανήλικων παιδιών που είχαν αυτή την άρρωστη ιδέα ζητάω συγγνώμη από τον Σεβαστό Αρχιεπίσκοπο Χριστόδουλο και από το σύνολο του ελληνικού λαού.
> 
> Δυστυχώς το ίντερνετ έχει γίνει ανεξέλεγκτο και ζωόδες, τα παιδιά εμπνεύστηκαν την ιστοσελίδα από τον ιστοχώρο http://www.whenisbritneygoingtodie.com & σκέφτηκαν να την αντιγράψουν βάζοντας τον κόσμο να παίζει με την υγεία του θρησκευτικού πατέρα των Ελλήνων.
> 
> Ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν φίλτρα που να προστατεύουν τα παιδιά μας από τέτοια site, φυσικά ευθύνη έχω και εγώ και οι υπόλοιποι γονείς που δεν πήραμε χαμπάρι τι γινόταν μέσα στα σπίτια μας. 
> ...


Πηγη: http://www.xristodoulos.com

----------


## tripkaos

το εχω ξαναπει αλλα χαθηκε λοιπον...
παει ενα παιδακι σε ενα .....δελο παει στην τσατσα και λεει
-θελω να ..μησω
-ωραια λεει αυτη
30 ευρω
-δεν εχω τοσα λεφτα λεει το παιδακι
-ποσα εχεις?...ρωταει η τσατσα
-εχω 15...λεει το παιδι
-λοιπον θα πας ευθεια τελευταια πορτα αριστερα κατεβαινεις τα σκαλια τριτη πορτα δεξια...λεει η τσατσα
ωντος το παιδακι παει εκει βλεπει μια γκομενα ξαπλα και αρχιζει να την πηδαει...
μετα απο λιγο ξαναπαει στην τσατσα και τις λεει
-θελω να ..μησω κιαλλο...λεει το παιδακι
-ποσα λεφτα εχεις?λεει η τσατσα...
-5 ευρω...
-ωραια...κωστα γυρνα το πτωμα αναποδα...

----------


## tripkaos

ειναι 2 οικοδομοι
-πω δεν βλεπω την ωρα να παω σπιτι για να βγαλω το κιλοτακι τις γυναικας μου
-γιατι?τοσο πολυ την θες?
-οχι με κοβει...

----------


## tripkaos

περιμενει η δασκαλα τον τοτο να ερθει στην ταξη...
νατος που ηρθε...
-γιατι αργησες τοτο?
-κυρια να,ξυπνησα το πρωι,εφαγα πρωινο,ετοιμαστικα,ετρεξα γρηγορα,πηδηξα την μαντρα και ηρθα...
την επομενη μερα παλι τα ιδια...
-γιατι αργησες τοτο?
-κυρια να....πηδηξα την μαντρα και ηρθα...
γινετε 3-4 φορες αυτο το πραγμα αγανακτει η δασκαλα και παει να επισκεπτει το σπιτι του τοτου
φτανει σπιτι μπαινει μεσα καθετε με την μητερα του και ξαφνικα...
-μαντρα πιασε 2 ποτηρια νερο!!!

----------


## markymark

Προχωράει ένας πιτσιρικάς στην οδό Φυλής, και κοντοστέκεται στην πόρτα ενός οίκου ανοχής, γιατί του τραβάει την προσοχή ένας παπαγάλος, του οποίου το κλουβί κρέμεται έξω από την πόρτα. Η τσατσά, που είδε τη σκηνή με τον πιτσιρικά, βγαίνει έξω και του πιάνει την κουβέντα. "Σου αρέσει ο παπαγάλος, μικρέ;" Ο μικρός γουρλώνει τα μάτια. "Πάρα πολύ, κυρία". Τότε η τσατσά, με μια κίνηση, ξεκρεμάει το κλουβί από τη θέση του. "Πάρ' τον, στον χαρίζω. Άλλωστε εδώ μέσα, μόνο γρουσουζιά μας έχει φέρει τόσο καιρό που τον έχουμε". 
Ο μικρός πήρε περιχαρής το κλουβί με τον παπαγάλο, και κατευθύνθηκε χαρούμενος προς το σπίτι. Μόλις άνοιξε την πόρτα, τοποθέτησε το κλουβί σε ένα τραπεζάκι, εκεί κοντά. Ο παπαγάλος κοίταξε τριγύρω και μονολόγησε: "Χμ... βλέπω αλλάξαμε μπουρδέλο..." Σε λίγο, μπήκε η μητέρα του στο σαλόνι. Πριν προλάβει να πει κάτι, άνοιξε πάλι το στόμα του ο παπαγάλος: "... και αλλάξαμε και τσατσά!". Οι αδελφές του, που στο μεταξύ ήταν στην κουζίνα, ακούσαν αυτή την παράξενη φωνή, και προχώρησαν αμέσως προς το σαλόνι να δουν τι συμβαίνει. Ο παπαγάλος συνέχισε: "... βλέπω αλλάξαμε και πουτάνες..." 
Εκείνη τη στιγμή, άνοιξε η εξώπορτα και μπήκε μέσα ο πατέρας του παιδιού. Και τότε ο παπαγάλος αναφώνησε: "Μπουρδέλο αλλάξαμε, τσατσά αλλάξαμε, πουτάνες αλλάξαμε, αλλά όπως βλέπω, ο κυρ Παντελής παραμένει τακτικός πελάτης...!"

----------


## jungle traveller

> Προχωράει ένας πιτσιρικάς στην οδό Φυλής, και κοντοστέκεται στην πόρτα ενός οίκου ανοχής, γιατί του τραβάει την προσοχή ένας παπαγάλος, του οποίου το κλουβί κρέμεται έξω από την πόρτα. Η τσατσά, που είδε τη σκηνή με τον πιτσιρικά, βγαίνει έξω και του πιάνει την κουβέντα. "Σου αρέσει ο παπαγάλος, μικρέ;" Ο μικρός γουρλώνει τα μάτια. "Πάρα πολύ, κυρία". Τότε η τσατσά, με μια κίνηση, ξεκρεμάει το κλουβί από τη θέση του. "Πάρ' τον, στον χαρίζω. Άλλωστε εδώ μέσα, μόνο γρουσουζιά μας έχει φέρει τόσο καιρό που τον έχουμε". 
> Ο μικρός πήρε περιχαρής το κλουβί με τον παπαγάλο, και κατευθύνθηκε χαρούμενος προς το σπίτι. Μόλις άνοιξε την πόρτα, τοποθέτησε το κλουβί σε ένα τραπεζάκι, εκεί κοντά. Ο παπαγάλος κοίταξε τριγύρω και μονολόγησε: "Χμ... βλέπω αλλάξαμε μπουρδέλο..." Σε λίγο, μπήκε η μητέρα του στο σαλόνι. Πριν προλάβει να πει κάτι, άνοιξε πάλι το στόμα του ο παπαγάλος: "... και αλλάξαμε και τσατσά!". Οι αδελφές του, που στο μεταξύ ήταν στην κουζίνα, ακούσαν αυτή την παράξενη φωνή, και προχώρησαν αμέσως προς το σαλόνι να δουν τι συμβαίνει. Ο παπαγάλος συνέχισε: "... βλέπω αλλάξαμε και πουτάνες..." 
> Εκείνη τη στιγμή, άνοιξε η εξώπορτα και μπήκε μέσα ο πατέρας του παιδιού. Και τότε ο παπαγάλος αναφώνησε: "Μπουρδέλο αλλάξαμε, τσατσά αλλάξαμε, πουτάνες αλλάξαμε, αλλά όπως βλέπω, ο κυρ Παντελής παραμένει τακτικός πελάτης...!"



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Απλα θεικο!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## taotao

Πως λεγετε ο βιαστης ανηλικων?


.......Ο και γαμό τα παιδια. (αφαιρεσα και το ωμεγα μη πιαστει κακο)  ::

----------


## alex-23

> Πως λεγετε ο βιαστης ανηλικων?
> 
> 
> .......Ο και γαμό τα παιδια. (αφαιρεσα και το ωμεγα μη πιαστει κακο)


ελεος !  ::

----------


## Billouris

Πώς λέγεται ο Αι Βασίλης μεθυσμένος.



ΒΑΣΙΛΟΠΙΤΑ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΣΠΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ**
> 
> ** **
> 
> **Ένας πατέρας περνώντας από τη κρεβατοκάμαρα του γιου του έμεινε
> κατάπληκτος όταν είδε το κρεβάτι του ωραία στρωμένο και όλα
> τακτοποιημένα και καθαρά. Μετά είδε ένα φάκελο τοποθετημένο σε
> περίβλεπτη θέση στο μαξιλάρι. Όνομα παραλήπτη "Μπαμπάς". Με το
> χειρότερο προαίσθημα, άνοιξε το φάκελο και διάβασε το γράμμα με
> ...

----------


## tripkaos

> alsafi ....


LOL γαματο!!!

----------


## BaBiZ

http://www.makisfacts.com

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάει ο τύπος στο γιατρό...
- Γιατρέ κάνε κάτι, δε μπορώ να ευχαριστηθώ το σεξ, εκσπερματώνω πολύ γρήγορα.
- Χμ...Πάρε αυτό το πιστόλι...
- πιστόλι;
- πιστόλι κρότου είναι, κάθε φορά που θα βλέπεις ότι φτάνεις στο τέλος, θα ρίχνεις μια και απ' τον κρότο θα φοβάσαι και θα μαγκώνεσαι. 
-ο.κ.
Την άλλη μέρα. 
- γιατρέ χάλια η θεραπεία...
- Γιατί;
- Να, χτές έκανα το 69 με τη γυναίκα μου, πάνω λοιπόν που κόντευα, τραβάω μια πιστολιά...
- και;
- και, πρώτον χέστηκε απ' το φόβο της στα μούτρα μου, δεύτερον μου τον δάγκωσε για τα καλά απ' την τρομάρα της και τρίτον, πετάχτηκε ένας απ'τη ντουλάπα με τα χέρια ψηλά...

----------


## NetTraptor

Όταν η Τζέιν πρωτογνώρισε τον Ταρζάν, ένιωσε μια έλξη και εκεί που τoν 
ρωτούσε για τη ζωή του, τον ρώτησε
και πως έκανε σεξ. 

«Ταρζάν δεν ξέρει σεξ», της απάντησε.

Η Τζέιν του εξήγησε τι ακριβώς είναι το σεξ. 

Ο Ταρζάν της είπε, «Ααα, Ταρζάν χρησιμοποιεί τρύπα στο δέντρο.» 

Φρικαρισμένη, του λέει, "Ταρζάν το κάνεις λάθος, αλλά θα σου δείξω πως
γίνεται.»

Βγάζει τα ρούχα της και ξαπλώνει στο έδαφος. «Εδώ!», του λέει. «Πρέπει να 
το βάλεις εδώ μέσα!»

Ο Ταρζάν βγάζει το ταρζανοσλίπ, πλησιάζει με μια απίστευτη στύση, και της 
δίνει μια δυνατή κλωτσιά
ανάμεσα στα πόδια. 

Η Τζέιν κυλιέται σφαδάζοντας για λίγα δεύτερα που φάνηκαν ατελείωτα.

Τελικά συνέρχεται κάπως και στριγκλίζοντας τον ρωτάει,
«ΑΥΤΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ;!!!!» 

«Ταρζάν τσεκάρει πρώτα για μέλισσες!»

----------


## JB172

Ελληνάρας οδηγεί στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και περνά με κόκκινο. Ο Τούρκος μπάτσος λοιπόν τον σταματά. 

-Περάσατε με κόκκινο κύριε. 

-Ε και!!! Λέγε πόσο είναι το πρόστιμο να τελειώνουμε. 

-Δεν υπάρχει πρόστιμο κύριε. Θα πρέπει να γίνει δίκη. 

-Τι δίκη ρε φίλε. Κόψε την κλήση να τελειώνουμε. 

Από τα πολλά ο μπάτσος τον πηγαίνει στο δικαστήριο που είναι όπως έχουμε δει σε αρκετές ταινίες. Στεγάζετε στο κτήριο τον φυλακών, είναι άθλιο, και τρομακτικό. Μπόλικος κόσμος που περιμένει να δικαστεί, στην σειρά και ο Έλληνας φίλος μας. Ο Τούρκος πρόεδρος του δικαστηρίου αρχίζει: 

-Τι έκανες, ρωτά τον Έλληνα. 

-Πέρασα με κόκκινο κύριε δικαστά. Κόψτε μου μια κλήση να πληρώσω. 

-Δεν έχει πρόστιμο εδώ. Χασάν πάρε τον και πήδα τον. 

-Μα τι λέτε κύριε πρόεδρε (ο Έλληνας τρομαγμένος)? Πόσο κάνει να πληρώσω. 

-Χασάν. Πάρε τον και πήδα τον. Ο επόμενος τι έκανες? 

-Έκλεψα κύριε δικαστά. 

-Χασάν πάρε τον και κόψε του τα χέρια. Ο επόμενος τι έκανες? 

-Σκότωσα κύριε δικαστά. 

-Χασάν πάρε τον και κόψε του το κεφάλι. 

Ο Χασάν, Τούρκος 180 κιλά, 2φυλή ντουλάπα, καραφλός, με γυαλισμένο κεφάλι και ο ιδρώτας κάνουλα, βουτά και τους 3 μαζί από τον λαιμό και αρχίζει να τους πηγαίνει έξω από το δικαστήριο προς την φυλακή. Οπότε ο Έλληνας γυρνά και λέει: 

-Και πού σε Χασάν, κοίτα μην μπερδευτούμε, εγώ είμαι για γα**σι.

----------


## JB172

*Γιατί γουστάρουμε που είμαστε Ελληνες και πρέπει να το θυμόμαστε που και που...* 

*** Γιατί έχουμε θάλασσα να την πιεις στο ποτήρι 

*** Γιατί μπροστά στο ραβανί τι να μας πει το μιλφέιγ 

*** Γιατί το καρπούζι το αγοράζουμε ολόκληρο και όχι σε φέτες 

*** Γιατί «καμάκι» και «σουβλάκι» είναι το πρώτο ποίημα που μαθαίνουμε 

*** Γιατί τους μεζέδες που συνοδεύουν το τσιπουράκι δεν τους φτάνει κανένα «ορντέβρ» 

*** Γιατί στην Ελλάδα κάθε νύχτα τελειώνει το επόμενο πρωί 

*** Γιατί «λουλουδοπόλεμος» δεν υπάρχει σε καμιά άλλη χώρα 

*** Γιατί πίνουμε κι ένα ποτηράκι παραπάνω χωρίς να μας πίνει (λέμε τώρα  ::  ) 

*** Γιατί μπορούμε να απολαύσουμε τον καφέ μας με τσιγάρο. Όχι να τον πιούμε σφηνάκι και να πάμε να καπνίσουμε κρυφά στο σπίτι μας 

*** Γιατί το φλερτ είναι το εθνικό μας χόμπι 

*** Γιατί στην Ελλάδα όλοι βρίζουμε το Δημόσιο και ταυτόχρονα σκοτωνόμαστε για μια θέση εκεί 

*** Γιατί έχουμε δεν έχουμε λεφτά, ένα μπουζουκάκι θα το πάμε 

*** Γιατί έχουμε νοοτροπία «και αύριο μέρα είναι» 

*** Γιατί όταν μπαίνουμε σε λεωφορείο κάνουμε τα πάντα για να βρούμε θέση να καθίσουμε 

*** Γιατί δεν το παίζουμε ψευτοπουριτανοί. Τις «λαδιές» μας τις κάνουμε με θράσος 

*** Γιατί είμαστε πρώτοι στο φανάρι και κορνάρουμε τον εαυτό μας από συνήθεια 

*** Γιατί ξέρουμε καλύτερα να ξοδεύουμε παρά να αποταμιεύουμε 

*** Γιατί δε μοιραζόμαστε τη βενζίνη στο αυτοκίνητό μας με αυτούς που βάζουμε μέσα 

*** Γιατί δεν κάνουμε ποτέ επίσκεψη «με άδεια χέρια» 

*** Γιατί η λέξη «κερνάω» υπάρχει στο λεξιλόγιό μας 

*** Γιατί άντε να εξηγήσεις στον ξένο τι σημαίνει «καψούρα» 

*** Γιατί βράζει το αίμα μας 

*** Γιατί στην Ελλάδα η οικογένεια έχει ακόμα αξία 

*** Γιατί κατά βάθος...είμαστε καλά παιδιά 

*** Γιατί τα καταφέρνουμε πάντα...έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή 

*** Γιατί δε «μασάμε» από 400 χρόνια σκλαβιάς 

*** Γιατί για τα μάτια μιας γυναίκας κάναμε 10 χρόνια πόλεμο 

*** Γιατί όταν οι ξένοι δεν έβρισκαν λέξεις έκλεβαν τις δικές μας 

*** Γιατί η λέξη φιλότιμο δεν υπάρχει σε καμία άλλη γλώσσα 

*** Γιατί καλή η κιθάρα και το όμποε αλλά το μπουζούκι βγάζει άλλο ήχο 

*** Γιατί το «Αι Γενέαι Πάσαι» της Μεγάλης Παρασκευής μας σηκώνει την τρίχα κάγκελο 

*** Γιατί ερωτευόμαστε και μισούμε με πάθος 

*** Γιατί τις δύσκολες στιγμές τις περνάμε με φίλους χωρίς να χρειαζόμαστε ψυχίατρο 

*** Γιατί ο Σωκράτης, ο Αριστοτέλης και ο Περικλής ήταν Έλληνες 

*** Γιατί η Μερκούρη, ο Χατζιδάκις και ο Ελύτης ήταν Έλληνες 

*** Γιατί η συνταγή «αλά ελληνικά» είναι η πιο πετυχημένη 

*** Γιατί η τρέλα δεν πάει στα βουνά...πάει στις παραλίες! (χεχε, πάει και στα βουνά  ::  )

*** Γιατί οι καλοκαιρινές διακοπές είναι κοντά και... πού να τρέχουμε τώρα! 

*** Γιατί όταν οι άλλοι ανακάλυπταν το κρέας εμείς είχαμε ήδη χοληστερίνη 

*** Γιατί όταν εμείς φτιάχναμε τον Παρθενώνα οι άλλοι κοιμόντουσαν πάνω στα δέντρα 

*** Γιατί εμείς δώσαμε τα φώτα σε όλους αυτούς που το παίζουνε ηγέτες και οδηγούν στην ειρήνη κάνοντας πολέμους 

*** Γιατί η φέτα και το ελαιόλαδο μεταφράστηκαν σε ελληνικό ταμπεραμέντο 

*** Γιατί 'Ένα γλυκό χωρίς'! Και όλοι καταλαβαίνουν πως πρόκειται για φραπέ 

*** Γιατί αλλάζουμε κινητό κάθε χρόνο, αυτοκίνητο κάθε τρία χρόνια και ερωτικό σύντροφο κάθε τρεις και λίγο 

*** Γιατί οι Έλληνες δεν πολεμούν σαν ήρωες αλλά οι ήρωες πολεμούν σαν Έλληνες (Winston Churchill- 1941) 

*** Γιατί δε βάζουμε κέτσαπ στο φαγητό μας. Έχει από μόνο του υπέροχη γεύση 

*** Γιατί όταν πονάμε ξέρουμε να κλαίμε και να χορεύουμε τη ζεμπεκιά με περηφάνια 

*** Γιατί ο Έρωτας ήταν Έλληνας Θεός. Γι αυτό ξέρουμε και να αγαπάμε 

*** Γιατί μπορεί να είμαστε οξύθυμοι αλλά ποτέ δεν κρατάμε κακία 

*** Γιατί κανένας άλλος δεν χαίρεται για την καταγωγή του όσο εμείς 

*** Γιατί η τρέλα στην Ελλάδα πάει με χίλια....Γι αυτό όλοι τρέχουν στο δρόμο 

*** Γιατί το 95% των αστεριών και των πλανητών έχουν ελληνική ονομασία 

*** Γιατί δουλεύουμε για να ζούμε και δε ζούμε για να δουλεύουμε 

*** Γιατί όταν φωνάζουμε «αδελφέ» στο δρόμο, όλοι γυρνάνε. Πολλές φορές και όταν φωνάζουμε «αδελφή»...  ::  

*** Γιατί όταν συζητάμε για δίαιτα είμαστε πάντα στο τραπέζι και τρώμε 

*** Γιατί μιλάμε δυνατά και γελάμε με την καρδιά μας 

*** Γιατί είμαστε οι μόνοι που ξεκινάμε το μεσημέρι για καφεδάκι και καταλήγουμε να πίνουμε ούζο μέχρι πρωίας 

*** Γιατί μπροστά στο Μετσοβόνε τύφλα να χει το Έμενταλ 

*** Γιατί κυκλοφορούμε στο δρόμο στις δύο το βράδυ και δε νιώθουμε ότι είμαστε σε στοιχειωμένη πόλη 

*** Γιατί σουβλάκι, σουτζουκάκι και λοιπές ελαφριές γεύσεις είναι η αδυναμία μας 

*** Γιατί οι γονείς μας δεν ξεχνάνε ότι υπάρχουμε μόλις κλείσουμε τα δεκαοκτώ 

*** Γιατί την κάθε δυσκολία την αντιμετωπίζουμε για χιούμορ 

*** Γιατί όταν θέλουμε να λιαστούμε, έχουμε αμμουδιά και θάλασσα. Δεν ξεχυνόμαστε στα γρασίδια ούτε βουτάμε στα σιντριβάνια 

*** Γιατί η Ελλάδα είναι η πιο φτωχή χώρα με τους πιο πλούσιους κατοίκους 

*** Γιατί μιλάμε καλά τις ξένες γλώσσες...αλλά ποιοι μιλούν καλά τα ελληνικά; 

*** Γιατί πίνουμε και καπνίζουμε περισσότερο από όλους και ζούμε περισσότερο από όλους. 

*** Γιατί μας αρέσει τα λεφτά και τα ψάρια να τα τρώμε πάντα φρέσκα. 

*** Γιατί όταν φοράμε πέδιλα, δεν τα φοράμε με κάλτσες. 

*** Γιατί πληρωνόμαστε Παρασκευή και Κυριακή πρωί δεν έχουμε λεφτά ούτε για τσιγάρα. 

*** ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΤΖΗ, ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΑΛΩ ΜΕΣΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΟΥΜΑΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΜΕ ΘΡΑΣΟΣ ΑΠ' ΟΛΑ ΒΑΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ  ::

----------


## JB172

Πιάνει ο Θεός χώμα και νερό και πλάθει τον Αδάμ.
Του φτιάχνει το σώμα, τον λαιμό, το κεφάλι, τα χέρια, τα πόδια, τον κοιτάει εξεταστικά και του φορμάρει και το πουλάκι.
Φου-φου, του δίνει πνοή και τον ζωντανεύει.

Πιάνει ξανά χώμα και νερό κι αρχίζει να πλάθει την Εύα.
Της φτιάχνει το σώμα, τα βυζάκια, τον λαιμό, το κεφάλι, τα χέρια, την περιεργάζεται, και ανάμεσα από τα πόδια, της ανοίγει με το δάχτυλο μια τρυπούλα. 
Φου-φου, της δίνει πνοή και την ξυπνά. 

Ανοίγει τα μάτια η Εύα, κοιτάει το σώμα της, κοιτάει και του Αδάμ. 
- Θεέ μου, του λέει, θέλω κι εγώ να μου βάλεις ένα από αυτό που του κρέμεται αυτουνού ! ! 
- Μη στεναχωριέσαι, κορίτσι μου, της λέει ο Θεός γελώντας.
Δικό σου είναι.... Απλώς το έδωσα σε αυτόν τον μαλ**α να το κουβαλάει ! !

----------


## harrylaos

Ανεκδοτα που μου εστειλε ενα φιλαρακι απο USA.

There is no 'ctrl' button on Chuck Norris's computer. Chuck Norris is always in control.
Chuck Norris is suing Myspace for taking the name of what he calls everything around you.
Chuck Norris destroyed the periodic table, because he only recognizes the element of surprise.
When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.
Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.
There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of creatures Chuck Norris has allowed to live.
Outer space exists because it's afraid to be on the same planet with Chuck Norris.
Chuck Norris is currently suing NBC, claiming Law and Order are trademarked names for his left and right legs.
Chuck Norris is the reason why Waldo is hiding.
Chuck Norris counted to infinity - twice.
Chuck Norris doesn’t wear a watch, HE decides what time it is.
When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn’t lifting himself up, he’s pushing the Earth down.
Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.
The Great Wall of China was originally created to keep Chuck Norris out. It failed miserably.
CNN was originally created as the "Chuck Norris Network" to update Americans with on-the-spot ass kicking in real-time.
A Handicapped parking sign does not signify that this spot is for handicapped people. It is actually in fact a warning, that the spot belongs to Chuck Norris and that you will be handicapped if you park there.
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is based on a true story: Chuck Norris once swallowed a turtle whole, and when he crapped it out, the turtle was six feet tall and had learned karate.
The leading causes of death in the United States are: 1. Heart Disease 2. Chuck Norris 3. Cancer.

----------


## mojiro

το φιλαράκι σου έχει ενημερωθεί καθυστερημένα  ::   ::   ::  

http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com

http://frikipaideia.wikia.com/wiki/%CE% ... E%B9%CF%82

----------


## alsafi

> ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ - ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΑΚΑ.
> Αν πέσει στα χέρια σας ένα dvd με τίτλο "Zaxopoulos"
> πρέπει να το προωθήσετε αμέσως σε όσους
> περισσότερους γνωστούς σας γίνεται. Είναι ένα dvd
> που ξεκίνησε ο γενικός γραμματέας του Υπουργείου
> Πολιτισμού στην Ελλάδα και έχει κάνει ήδη πέντε
> φορές το γύρο του κόσμου. Μη σπάσετε την αλυσίδα!
> 
> Γνωστός δημοσιογράφος προώθησε το dvd σε ένα φίλο
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

Συζητάνε ένας Ιταλός, ένας Γερµανός και ένας Έλληνας για το
παρατσούκλι που έχει το πέος στην χώρα τους. *
- Εµείς το λέµε "Ιππότη", λέει ο Ιταλός. *
- Γιατί; τον ρωτάν οι δύο άλλοι.** 
- Γιατί σηκώνεται για να κάτσουν οι κυρίες!**
- Εµείς το λέµε "Αυλαία", λέει ο Γερµανός.**
- Γιατί; τον ρωτάν οι δύο άλλοι.**
- Γιατί µετά από κάθε παράσταση πέφτει!**
- Εµείς το λέµε "Φήµη", λέει ο Έλληνας.** 
- Γιατί; τον ρωτάν οι δύο άλλοι. *
- Γιατί πηγαίνει από στόµα σε στόµα!*

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Σε συνέδριο σεξολογίας ανεßαίνει στο ßήµα ένας ιταλός, ο Μασταπιάνι 
Μασταφίνι, και λέει:
- Μετά από 15ετείς έρευνες ßρήκαµε τον τρόπο να µεγαλώσουµε το αντρικό
µόριο κατά 10%...
Χειροκροτήµατα, φωτοßολίδες, σηµαιοστολισµοί, χαµός τέλος πάντων στο
ακροατήριο!Πετάγεται ένας χλεµπονιάρης από τη γωνία και λέει: 
- Συγνώµη κύριε Μασταπιάνι Μασταφίνι... Όταν λέτε 10%, τι εννοείτε;;;
Στο µήκος ή στο πλάτος;;
- Κύριοι, λέει ο ιταλός, εµείς οι Ιταλοί δεν είχαµε ποτέ πρόßληµα στο
µήκος... Λίγο στο πλάτος υστερούσαµε, αλλά τέλος τα προßλήµατα αυτά!!! 
Ανεßαίνει στο ßήµα ένας γερµανός, ο Φον Βάλτονναχ Βγάλτοναχ, και λέει:
- Μετά από 25ετείς έρευνες ßρήκαµε τον τρόπο να µεγαλώσουµε το αντρικό
µόριο κατά 20%...
Χειροκροτήµατα φωτοßολίδες, σηµαιοστολισµοί, πλατείες και λεωφόροι 
ονοµάστηκαν στο όνοµα του Γερµανού ερευνητή, αποφασίστηκε τριήµερη
αργία στην Ε.Ε. Πετάγεται ο χλεµπονιάρης από τη γωνία και λέει:
- Συγνώµη κύριε Φον Βάλτονναχ Βγάλτοναχ, όταν λέτε 20%, τι εννοείτε;;;
Μήκος;; Πλάτος;; 
- Κύριοι, λέει ο επιστήµονας, εµείς οι Γερµανοί δεν είχαµε ποτέ πρόßληµα
στο πλάτος... Λίγο στο µήκος υστερούσαµε, αλλά τέλος τα προßλήµατα αυτά!!!
Ανεßαίνει στο ßήµα κι ο Έλληνας, ο Παπαρδόπουλος, και λέει:
- Μετά από 15νθήµερες έρευνες ßρήκαµε τον τρόπο να κάνουµε το αντρικό
µόριο σαν καρπούζι...
Χειροκροτήµατα φωτοßολίδες σηµαιοστολισµοί, πλατείες και λεωφόροι
ονοµάστηκαν στο όνοµα του Έλληνα ερευνητή, αποφασίστηκε 
τριήµερη,αργία στην Ε.Ε. και 2ωρη στο Κουρδιστάν, µαταιώθηκαν οί διαστηµικές
αποστολές, το Πατρινό καρναßάλι µεταφέρθηκε στο Πέρα Παλιοχώρι γενέτειρα του κ.
Παπαρδόπουλου... Τέλος πάντων χαµός στο ακροατήριο!!!! 
Πετάγεται ο γνωστός χλεµπονιάρης από τη γωνία και λέει:
- Συγνώµη κύριε Παπαρδόπουλε... Αλλά όταν λέτε σαν καρπούζι, τι εννοείτε;;; 
Στο µήκος ή στο πλάτος;;
- Κύριοι, λέει ο σεßάσµιος επιστήµονας, εµείς οι Έλληνες δεν είχαµε 
ποτέ πρόßληµα ούτε στο µήκος ούτε στο πλάτος... Λίγο στη γεύση
υστερούσαµε, αλλά το λύσαµε το πρόßληµα !!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Αχ... Μήτσουµ' µου 'ρχεται ουργασµούς...** 
- Σκάσε µωρή... Όταν γαµάει ο Μήτσος, δεν έρχεται κανείς...*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Πιάνει ο Τοτός τους γονείς του στην κρεßατοκάµαρα να κάνουν 69.
Γυρνάει και τους λέει εκνευρισµένος:** 
- Και θέλετε να πάω εγώ σε ψυχολόγο επειδή τρώω τα νύχια µου;;;!! **
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tι κοινό έχει το συζυγικό sex µε µία καντίνα στην Eθνική;**
1. Ποιότητα µέτρια...* * 
2. Ποικιλία περιορισµένη.... **
3. ..Aλλά στις τρεις η ώρα τα χαράµατα, τι άλλο να ßρεις ανοιχτό;;;
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Μπαίνει ένας τύπος σε ένα φαρµακείο και ρωτάει τη φαρµακοποιό: ** 
- Για τον πριαπισµό (ασθένεια κατά την οποία το αντρικό µόριο είναι
σε µόνιµη στύση) τι δίνετε, δεσποινίς µου;**
- Ένα διώροφο στην Κηφισιά και το φαρµακείο που ßλέπετε...**

----------


## JB172

*ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ.*

1. «Αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι τα ξέρουν όλα, εκνευρίζουν εμάς που τα ξέρουμε.» 
(λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας, Αθήνα) 
2. «Αν τα λάθη διδάσκουν, τότε έχω καταπληκτική μόρφωση.» 
(οδός Μπενάκη, Αθήνα) 
3. «Η χώρα καταστρέφεται από την αδιαφορία, αλλά τι με νοιάζει εμένα?» 
(λόφος Στρέφη, Αθήνα) 
4. «Δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα, Δεν ελπίζω τίποτα, Ι am a free man .» 
(πλατεία Αγ. Κήρυκου, Ικαρία) 
5. «Θέλω να γίνω αυτό που ήμουν τότε που ήθελα να γίνω αυτό που είμαι τώρα.» 
(πλατεία Εξαρχείων, Αθήνα) 
6. «Οι τοίχοι έχουν αυτιά και τα αυτιά μας τοίχους.» 
(Ψυρρής, Αθήνα) 
7. «Το καλύτερο σχολείο που φωτίζει είναι αυτό που καίγεται.» 
(4ο Λύκειο, Καλαμάτα) 
8. «Ο Χριστός δίδαξε και πέθανε. Οι καθηγητές τι περιμένουν?» 
(Ε.Μ.Π., Αθήνα) 
9. «Κολόμβε, γαμώ την περιέργειά σου.» 
( Decadence, Αθήνα) 
10. «Το Αιγαίο ανήκει στα ψάρια του.» 
(πλατεία Εξαρχείων, Αθήνα) 
11. «Φονιάδες των Ψαριών, Πελεκάνοι.» 
(οδός Γερουλάνου, Αργυρούπολη) 
12. «Η μαμά μου λέει ότι αν δεν έχω πέσω στο κρεβάτι μέχρι τις δέκα και μισή, θα πρέπει να γυρίσω σπίτι..» 
(Ποτοπωλείον, Αθήνα) 
13. «Μόνο τα καλά κορίτσια κρατάνε ημερολόγιο. Τα κακά δεν έχουν χρόνο.» 
(Dark Sun, Αθήνα) 
14. «Δεν υπάρχουν παθητικοί καπνιστές, μόνο αντιπαθητικοί αντικαπνιστές» 
(T . E. I ., Αθήνας) 
15. «Το Lifestyle είναι μαγικό, από μηδενικό σε κάνει νούμερο.» 
(Γκάζι, Αθήνα) 
16. «Θεσσαλονίκη, η μόνη πόλη που γράφεται με δύο Σίγμα και προφέρεται με δύο Λάμδα.» 
(Μύλος, Θεσσαλονίκη) 
17. «Διατηρείτε την Αθήνα καθαρή. Πετάτε τα σκουπίδια σας στον Πειραιά.» 
(Μεταξουργείο, Αθήνα) 
18. «Ο Χριστός πέθανε, ο Αινστάιν πέθανε, και Εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι καλά τελευταία.» 
(Aν club, Αθήνα) 
19. «Ζαλίζομαι. Σταματήστε τη Γη να κατέβω.» 
(Α.Π.Θ., Θεσσαλονίκη) 
20. «Συμμετέχω, Συμμετέχεις, Συμμετέχει, Συμμετέχουμε, Συμμετέχετε, Αποφασίζουν.» 
(οδός Σινώπης, Αθήνα) 
21. «Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να πεθάνουν οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες στην χώρα που τους γέννησε?» 
(οδός Σινώπης, Αθήνα) 
22. «Τα γκαζάκια δεν είναι μόνο για καφέδες.» 
(οδός Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου, Αθήνα) 
23. «Έγχρωμη TV , Ασπρόμαυρη Ζωή.» 
(οδός Στουρνάρα, Αθήνα) 
24. «Μην τα περιμένετε όλα από την Αστυνομία. Χτυπηθείτε μόνοι σας.» 
(Παπασωτηρίου, οδός Στουρνάρα, Αθήνα) 
25. «Η Βία δεν είναι Λύση, η Λία όμως είναι Βίσση.» 
(Μύθος, Ρέθυμνο)

----------


## Billouris

Άλλο ένα να προσθέσω που δεν είναι joke αλλά μιας και το βλέπω συνέχεια σ όλο το Χαλανδρί θα το πω.
Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.
Σε ένα σημείο που το είχε γράψει αυτό το παιδί ένας άλλος σημπλήρωσε: όπως και το ότι είσαι μα[email protected]#@%!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Το τηλέφωνο του ...... Αγίου Πέτρου!

Τηλεφωνήστε στο 210 - 93 11 646 και αφήστε το να κτυπήσει αρκετές φορές.

karalol  ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Το τηλέφωνο του ...... Αγίου Πέτρου!
> 
> Τηλεφωνήστε στο 210 - 93 11 646 και αφήστε το να κτυπήσει αρκετές φορές.
> 
> karalol



ΛΟΛ!700 Milion? ποτε!

----------


## JB172

Πεθαίνει ένας τυπάκος και πάει στην κόλαση. Εκεί που καθόταν του λέει ο Σατανάς:
- 'Ρε συ πολύ σκυθρωπος φαίνεσαι...'

Άπαντα ο τυπάκος:
'Ε όσο να'ναι... Κόλαση είναι εδώ. Δεν ξέρω τι με περιμένει... Αναθεωρώ τα λάθη που με έφεραν εδώ...'

Ο Σατανάς του απαντά:
- 'Ίσως να μην είναι τόσο άσχημα όσο νομίζεις... Να σου πω καπνίζεις;' - 'Ε, κανά πακετάκι τη μέρα το κάπνιζα...'
- 'Τις Δευτέρες έχουμε ημέρα καπνίσματος με τα καλύτερα τσιγάρα από όλο τον κόσμο. Για καρκίνο μη φοβάσαι, ήδη νεκρός είσαι'

Ο τύπος ανασκουμπώνεται λίγο ανακουφισμένα...

- 'Πίνεις;', τον ρωτά ο Σατανάς.
- 'Ε, όλο και κανά ουισκάκι χτύπαγα κάτω...'
- 'Τις Τρίτες είναι μέρα ποτού, με τα καλύτερα και ποιο ακριβά ποτά του κόσμου. Για συκώτια μη φοβάσαι, νεκρός είσαι...'

Ο τύπος παίρνει λίγο τα πάνω του πλέον:

- 'Τζογάρεις;', τον ρωτά ο Σατανάς.
- 'Για να μαι ειλικρινής, μετανιώνω που άφησα την οικογένεια μου στο δρόμο, εξαιτίας του πάθους μου για το καζίνο, αλλά ναι τζόγαρα...'
- 'Τετάρτες στρώνουμε χαρτάκι και όσοι θελουν μπαρμπουτάκι. Και να χρεοκοπήσεις δεν θα σ'ενδιαφέρει...'

Τον ρωτά ξανά ο Σατανάς:
- 'Κανά τσιγαριλίκι έκανες; Πες αληθεια!' 
- 'Ναι έπινα... Που και που...'
- 'Πέμπτες είναι ημέρα ναρκωτικών. Τα καλύτερα πράγματα από την Κολομβία. Και να εθιστεις τι σε νοιάζει. Νεκρός είσαι.'

Ο τύπος πλέον είναι με χαμόγελο πλατύ και στα όρια της ευτυχίας...

- 'Να σου πω, μεταξύ μας, τον έπαιρνες που και που από πίσω;', τον ρωτά ο Σατανάς.
- 'Α! Ολα κι όλα! Τις αμαρτίες μου τις έχω κάνει, αλλά αυτό ΠΟΤΕ!!!!'
Κι ο Σατανάς:
- 'Χμμμ... Τότε οι Παρασκευές θα 'ναι ζόρικες...'

----------


## Billouris

Έλα ρε σ παλιό τον αμαν είναι.

----------


## alex-23

παλιο αλλα καλο!

----------


## Billouris

Σωστός ο ΠΑΛΙΟΣ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Πριν το γάμο...

Αυτός: Ναι. Επιτέλους. Δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω άλλο.
Αυτή: Θέλεις να φύγω;
Αυτός: Όχι. Ούτε καν να το σκέφτεσαι!
Αυτή : Με αγαπάς;
Αυτός : Φυσικά! Όσο πάει και πιο πολύ!
Αυτή: Με έχεις απατήσει ποτέ;
Αυτός: Όχι βέβαια!
Αυτή: Θα με φιλήσεις;
Αυτός: Οπωσδήποτε!
Αυτή : Θα με χτυπήσεις;
Αυτός: Είσαι τρελή; Δεν είμαι τέτοιος τύπος!
Αυτή: Μπορώ να σε εμπιστευτώ;
Αυτός: Ναι.
Αυτή: Αγάπη μου!


Μετά το γάμο...
Απλά ξαναδιαβάστε το από το τέλος προς την αρχή!!!

----------


## JB172

O καινούργιος παπάς της ενορίας ήταν τόσο νευρικός στην πρώτη του λειτουργία, που δεν μπορούσε να μιλήσει. Πριν από την επόμενη λειτουργία ρωτάει τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο, τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει για να χαλαρώσει. Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος τον συμβουλεύει ως εξής: "Την επόμενη φορά ρίξε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό που θα πιεις και θα δεις πώς θα χαλαρώσεις". Την Κυριακή ο παπάς ακολουθεί τη συμβουλή και πραγματικά νιώθει ότι θα μπορούσε να κάνει κήρυγμα χωρίς άγχος ακόμα και αν λυσσομανούσε καταιγίδα. Μετά τη λειτουργία επιστρέφει στο σπίτι του, όπου μετά από λίγο εμφανίζεται ο Διάκος του Αρχιεπισκόπου και του παραδίδει ένα σημείωμα που έγραφε τα εξής:

Αγαπητέ πάτερ,
Την επόμενη φορά να ρίξετε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό κι όχι μερικές σταγόνες νερό στη βότκα. Σας παραθέτω μερικές παρατηρήσεις, για να μην επαναληφθούν τα σημερινά.
* Δεν χρειάζεται να τοποθετείτε φέτα λεμονιού στο χείλος του δισκοπότηρου
* Το κουβούκλιο στην πλευρά της εκκλησίας είναι το εξομολογητήριο, όχι το μπάνιο.
* Ο Αρχάγγελος είπε στην Παρθένο: "Χαίρε κεχαριτωμένη", όχι "Γεια σου πιπίνι".
* Καλό θα είναι να μην ακουμπάτε στο άγαλμα της Παναγίας πόσο μάλλον να το αγκαλιάζετε και να το φιλάτε με τέτοιο πάθος.
* Οι εντολές είναι 10 και όχι 12.
* Οι απόστολοι ήταν 12 και όχι 7. Κανείς τους δεν ήταν νάνος.
* Δεν αναφερόμαστε στον Ιησού Χριστό και τους αποστόλους ως "Ι.Χ. και Σία".
* Ο Ιούδας ήταν προδότης, όχι "σκατορουφιάνος του κερατά" που είπες εσύ στους χριστιανούς.
* Ο Χριστός μας είπε στον Πέτρο ότι "πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει τρις, θα με αρνηθείς", δεν του είπε: "Μέχρι να λαλήσουν τα κοκόρια θα μ'έχεις γράψει στ` α...... σου".
* Δεν επιτρέπεται να αποκαλούμε την κεφαλή της εκκλησίας μας "Νονό".
* Το καθαγιασμένο ύδωρ είναι για να ευλογούμε, όχι για να δροσίζουμε τον σβέρκο μας.
* Ποτέ δεν κηρύττουμε καθισμένοι στα σκαλιά του ιερού και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ακουμπάμε το πόδι μας πάνω στη Βίβλο.
* Ο άρτος χρησιμεύει για τη Θεία Ευχαριστία όχι ως απεριτίφ που συνοδεύει το κρασί.
* Η παρότρυνση να χορέψει το ποίμνιο ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα, δεν χρειαζόταν όμως και να χορέψει γιάγκα γύρω από την εκκλησία.
* Τις σκάλες του άμβωνα τις κατεβαίνουμε κανονικά, όχι τσουλήθρα στο κάγκελο.
* Και τέλος, την λειτουργία την τελειώνουμε με "Αμήν", όχι με"Ολέ!"
* Α! Ναι!! Αυτός που καθόταν στην άκρη του ιερού και τον οποίο αποκαλέσατε "αδερφάρα" και "τραβεστί με μάξι" ήμουν εγώ!.

Ελπίζω αυτά τα λάθη να διορθωθούν την ερχόμενη Κυριακή.
Με τιμή,
Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος.

----------


## harrylaos

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα Καλο.

----------


## Billouris

Κάλα φίλε είσαι άπεχτος!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Λέει ο άνδρας στην γυναίκα του:
- Βάλε το παλτό σου, αγάπη μου, θα πάω στο bar.
- Θα με πάρεις μαζί για ένα ποτό; απαντάει χαρούμενα η γυναίκα.
- Μην λες βλακείες, της απαντάει... Απλώς θα κλείσω το καλοριφέρ!

----------


## JB172

Ένας γυναικολόγος, αφού άσκησε χρόνια το επάγγελμα, αποφασίζει να τα παρατήσει όλα και να πραγματοποιήσει το όνειρο που 'χε από μικρός, να γίνει μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων.
Πάει λοιπόν σε μία σχόλη, τελειώνει τα μαθήματα και δίνει τις τελικές εξετάσεις για το δίπλωμα. Βγαίνουν τα αποτελέσματα και ψάχνει με αγωνία να βρει το όνομά του. Κάνα δυο είχαν περάσει το 50%, οι περισσότεροι είχαν πάρει 5-10%. Τρέμουν τα πόδια του. Βρίσκει, επιτέλους το όνομά του με βαθμολογία 150%!!!
- "Δεν είναι δυνατόν! Σίγουρα λάθος", σκέφτεται και τρέχει να βρει τον καθηγητή και να του ζητήσει εξηγήσεις.
- "Κανένα λάθος", του εξηγεί αυτός. "Διέλυσες και ξανασυναρμολόγησες το αυτοκίνητο χωρίς κανένα λάθος γι' αυτό και σου έδωσα 100%. Το άλλο 50% στο έδωσα γιατί τα έκανες όλα μέσα απ' την εξάτμιση!"

----------


## JB172

Ο τελευταίος καυγάς με την γυναίκα μου ήταν δικό μου λάθος...
Με ρώτησε "Τι έχει η τηλεόραση";
Και εγώ απάντησα... "Σκόνη"

----------


## JB172

- Τι ζυγίζει το πρωί 200 κιλά, το μεσημέρι 100 κιλά και το βράδυ 10 γραμμάρια;
- Ο σύζυγος.

Το πρωί τον ξυπνάει η γυναίκα του: "Ξύπνα ρε βόδι να πας στη δουλειά!"
Το μεσημέρι του λέει όταν τρώνε: "Πως τρως έτσι ρε! Σα γουρούνι!!"
Το βράδυ πριν πέσουν στο κρεββάτι: "Έλα πουλάκι μου να κάνουμε αγκαλίτσες..."

----------


## JB172

Χθες το βράδυ, καθόμασταν με τη γυναίκα μου στο τραπέζι συζητώντας διάφορα θέματα και φθάσαμε να μιλάμε για την ευθανασία.
Στο θέμα της επιλογής μεταξύ ζωής και θανάτου, της είπα:
"Αγάπη μου, μη μ'αφήσεις ποτέ να ζήσω σ'αυτή την απαίσια κατάσταση, να εξαρτώμαι από μία μηχανή και να με ταΐζουν από το υγρό μιας μπουκάλας.
Εάν με δεις σε τέτοια κατάσταση, αποσύνδεσε τα μηχανήματα που με κρατάνε στη ζωή".

Οπότε η γυναίκα μου σηκώθηκε, αποσύνδεσε την τηλεόραση, έσβησε τον υπολογιστή και πέταξε τη μπύρα μου...

----------


## JB172

- "Πόσο κάνουν τα κεράσια;" ρωτάει μια όμορφη κοπέλα τον πονηρούλη μανάβη της γειτονιάς.
- "Ένα φιλί το κιλό", απαντά εκείνος.
- "Καλά, βάλτε μου πέντε κιλά".
Ο μανάβης πρόθυμος τα βάζει και τα δίνει στην κοπέλα.
- "Ευχαριστώ πολύ κύριε", απαντά εκείνη. "Aύριο θα έρθει η γιαγιά μου να σας πληρώσει..."

----------


## JB172

Ένας τροχονόμος είναι στην Εθνική οδό και βλέπει ξαφνικά ένα σαράβαλο Ντάτσουν με 5 άτομα μέσα και καμιά δεκαριά στην καρότσα.
Ο τροχονόμος αποφασίζει να σταματήσει το όχημα. Σφυρίζει, κάνει σήμα στον οδηγό να σταματήσει, τίποτα αυτός. Ανεβαίνει στην μοτοσικλέτα ο τροχονόμος, αρχίζει το κυνήγι ώσπου και σταμάτησε.
Χτυπάει το τζαμάκι του Ντάτσουν, κατεβάζει το παράθυρο ο οδηγός:
- "Μα δεν βλέπετε τόση ώρα που σας κάνω σήμα να σταματήσετε;" ρωτά ο τροχονόμος.
- "Ναι ρε φίλε, το είδα το σήμα. Αλλά πού να σε βάλω;"

----------


## JB172

Πάει ένας τύπος σε ένα φαρμακείο. Μπαίνει μέσα τρίβοντας τα χέρια του, τον βλέπει ο φαρμακοποιός και του λέει:
- "Γεια σας. Υποθέτω πως θέλετε κρέμα για τα χέρια..."
- "Όχι, θα ήθελά ένα κουτί viagra γιατί θα έρθουν κάτι ρωσιδάκια σήμερα σπίτι και έχει να γίνει χαμός!!!"
- Μπράβο σας!", λέει ο φαρμακοποιός και του δίνει το κουτί, "Άντε, σας δίνω και άλλο ένα κουτί δώρο επειδή σας συμπάθησα. Καλή επιτυχία!"
Την επόμενη μέρα πάει πάλι ο ίδιος τύπος στο φαρμακείο, τρίβοντας πάλι τα χέρια του, οπότε τον βλέπει ο φαρμακοποιός και του λέει:
- "Ένα κουτί viagra έτσι;"
Και του απαντάει ο άλλος:
- "Όχι, κρέμα για τα χέρια. Τα ρωσιδάκια δεν ήρθαν...."

----------


## JB172

Τρεις φίλοι τα πίνουν παρέα και συζητάνε ένα πρόβλημα που έχουν με τις γυναίκες τους: Την κρεββατομουρμούρα όταν αργούν να γυρίσουν στο σπίτι.
Λέει λοιπόν ο πρώτος:
- Ρε εγώ γυρναω στο σπίτι, μπαίνω στην γειτονιά με σβηστό το αυτοκίνητο. Ανοίγω σιγά-σιγά την πόρτα, δεν ανάβω κανένα φως, περπατάω στις μύτες, γδύνομαι σιγά σιγά, μπαίνω κάτω από τα σκεπάσματα όσο πιο ήρεμα γίνεται και τελικά ξυπνάει και αρχίζει την μουρμούρα!!!
Ο δεύτερος τα ίδια...
Ο τρίτος πάλι λέει:
- Εγώ μπαίνω στο στενό με μπαντιλίκια. Ανοίγω με κλωτσιά την πόρτα, ανάβω όλα τα φώτα, περπατάω σαν τσολιάς, πετάω τα ρούχα μου στο κρεβάτι, σηκώνω τα σκεπάσματα και μπαίνω από κάτω και πριν προλάβει να μιλήσει της λέω: "Σούλα πάρε μου μια π...α!", και κάνει πως κοιμάται...

----------


## JB172

Πάει μια στο γιατρό για λίφτινγκ:
ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ: "Θα σας το κάνω, αλλά μετά από 6 μήνες θα έρθετε για τη συνέχεια"
ΠΕΛΑΤΙΣΣΑ: "Οχι, το θέλω μία κι έξω. Δεν θέλω να ξανάρχομαι!"
ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ: "Υπάρχει μια πιο τελευταία μέθοδος. Θα σας βάλω μια βίδα στην κορυφή του κρανίου και κάθε φορά που θα βλέπετε μια καινούργια ρυτίδα, αρκεί ένα μικρό στρίψιμο, τραβιέται το δέρμα κι η ρυτίδα εξαφανίζεται!"
ΠΕΛΑΤΙΣΣΑ: "Αυτός είσαι, γιατρέ μου! Πάμε!"
Μετά από 6 μήνες να 'σου η κυρία πάλι στο γιατρό.
ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ: "Πώς πάμε με τη νέα μέθοδο;"
ΠΕΛΑΤΙΣΣΑ: "Απαίσια, γιατρέ μου. Το χειρότερο λάθος της ζωής μου!"
ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ: "Γιατί; Τι δεν πάει καλά;"
ΠΕΛΑΤΙΣΣΑ: "Να, κοιτάξτε αυτές τις τεράστιες "σακούλες" κάτω απ' τα μάτια μου!"
ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ: "Κυρία μου, αυτές δεν είναι "σακούλες", αυτά είναι τα βυζια σου, κι αμα δεν σταματήσεις να στρίβεις τη βίδα για ψύλλου πήδημα, όπου να 'ναι θα αποκτήσεις και μούσι..."

----------


## JB172

Η σύζυγος στο σύζυγο:
- "Mε το να ρουφάς την κοιλιά σου την ώρα που ζυγίζεσαι, δεν πρόκειται να δείξει λιγότερα κιλά η ζυγαριά!"
- "Το ξέρω, βρε Μαρία!"
- "Τότε γιατί τη ρουφάς;"
- Για να δω τι γράφει η ζυγαριά!

----------


## JB172

Ρωτάει το παιδί τη μάνα:
- Μάνα είναι αλήθεια πως τα παιδιά τα φέρνει ο πελαργός;
- Ναι χρυσό μου!
- Μάνα είναι αλήθεια πως τα δώρα μου τα φέρνει ο Άγιος Βασίλης;
- Ναι χρυσό μου!
- Μάνα είναι αλήθεια πως το ψωμί μας το δίνει ο Θεούλης;
- Ναι χρυσό μου!
- Ε τότε μάνα... τον πατέρα τι τον θέλουμε;

----------


## JB172

Μια πολύ ωραία γυναίκα ξανθιά και ψηλή πηγαίνει να συμβουλευτεί έναν ψυχίατρο.
- "Γιατρέ μου, μου συμβαίνει κάτι τρομερό! Μόλις πιω ένα ποτήρι οινοπνευματώδες ποτό θέλω να κάνω έρωτα με έναν οποιονδήποτε άνδρα αμέσως."
- "Ηρεμήστε κυρία μου... πάω να σας φέρω ένα ποτήρι κονιάκ", απαντά με νόημα ο γιατρός.

----------


## JB172

Πήγε μια παρέα από 4 άντρες σαφάρι στη ζούγκλα του Αμαζονίου. Μια μέρα ο τέταρτος εξαφανίστηκε κι οι άλλοι τρεις τον έψαχναν για μέρες αλλά τελικά δεν τον βρήκαν και γύρισαν πίσω.
Πέρασαν μήνες ώσπου τελικά ο τέταρτος που χάθηκε επέστρεψε στο σπίτι του. Χαρά οι φίλοι του που ήταν ζωντανός τον έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο, πήγαιναν σπίτι του μόνο που ο φίλος τους δεν ήθελε να δει κανέναν, δεν έβγαινε έξω, δεν μιλούσε με κανέναν, είχε πέσει σε κατάθλιψη, ζούσε σε απόλυτη απομόνωση. Πέρασε έτσι ένας ολόκληρος χρόνος κι ένας από τους άλλους τρεις δεν άντεχε άλλο και πήγε αποφασισμένος να μάθει τι συμβαίνει.
- "Καλά", του λέει ο φίλος του, θα σου τα πω όλα, αλλά μην πεις τίποτα σε κανέναν".
- "Εντάξει", απαντά ο άλλος, "λέγε γιατί με βασανίζουν οι τύψεις που σε αφήσαμε στη ζούγκλα και δεν μείναμε μέχρι να σε βρούμε!"
- "Μη στεναχωριέσαι", του λέει ο άλλος, "δεν φταίτε εσείς. Να, ένα πρωί σηκώθηκα και πήγα να κάνω το ψιλό μου και εκεί με βρήκε ένας γορίλας κι άρχισε να με... γαμ&%&@%! Όταν τέλειωσε, με πήρε αγκαλιά και με πήγε στο σπίτι του σε ένα δέντρο. Φίλε μου εκεί που με κράταγε με τη βία, με γαμ&%&@% συνέχεια, κάθε πρωί, και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα!"
Ο φίλος του μόλις τα άκουσε αυτά έσκυψε το κεφάλι κι αναστέναξε:
- "Άκου να σου πω ρε φίλε, καταλαβαίνω τι πέρασες, ο καθένας να ήταν στη θέση σου θα κλεινόταν στο σπίτι του και δε θα ήθελε να δει άνθρωπο! Δεν πειράζει, ό,τι έγινε έγινε, δε φταις εσύ, αλλά ξεπέρασε πια αυτά που σου έκανε ο γορίλας και άρχισε να βγαίνεις έξω!"
- "Δεν είναι αυτό ρε'συ...", του απαντά ο άλλος κλαψιάρικα, "αλλά ένας χρόνος πέρασε κι ούτε ένα γράμμα δεν μου έστειλε ο αλήτης!"

----------


## JB172

*Το Ιδανικό Βιογραφικό Σημείωμα Ενός Οπαδού*

ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ

Ονοματεπώνυμο: Τζίμης ο φωτοβολίδας ή πεταλούδας ή τζαμπατζής

Διεύθυνση: Πλατεία Κάφρων 35, δίπλα από τον Μπάμπη με τον πατσά.

Τηλέφωνο: Μου το κλέψανε γαμώ την ατυχία μου! Μόλις το’χα πάρει. Είχε φωτογραφική μηχανή, μπλου-τουθ, θρι-τζι και αναγνώριση κλήσης. Το’χα πάρει από ένα «ντου» που κάναμε με τον Βαγγέλη τον Σουγιά στα Εξάρχεια.

Ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο: Οπα, ρε μάγκα! Τι εννοείς με το ηλεκτρονικό; Αλλάξανε τα κόζα; Δεν τα φέρνει πλέον τα γράμματα ο ταχυδρόμος;

Υπηκοότητα: Ο πατέρας μου είναι από την Καλαμάτα και η μητέρα μου από τα Τρίκαλα.

Ημερομηνία γέννησης: 01/04/1980. Αν μου κάνετε δώρο για τα γενέθλιά μου, πάρτε μου ένα κινητό. Το προηγούμενο μου το φάγανε γαμώ την ατυχία μου. Διαβάστε παραπάνω.

Οικογενειακή κατάσταση: Εγώ τα’χω με τη Μαρία από την Ηλιούπολη. Εχω και την Σούλα από το Παγκράτι. Πηγαίνω που και που και της πετάω τα μάτια έξω. Ο πατέρας μου είναι παντρεμένος με τη μητέρα μου. Εχω κι ένα αδερφό. Είναι τέσσερα χρόνια μικρότερος. Εχω και 8 ξαδέλφια. Τρία από το σόι του πατέρα μου και πέντε από της μητέρας μου. Δεν ξέρω αν σας φτάνουν αυτά; Θέλετε να προχωρήσω και στους άλλους συγγενείς;

ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΠΕΙΡΑ
Επαγγελματικό Παρελθόν: Εχω δουλέψει με τον πατέρα μου στα υδραυλικά, αλλά όταν έσπασα το καζανάκι της κυρά Φρόσως και γέμισε το σπίτι σκ...ά με απέλυσε! Ο ίδιος μου ο πατέρας!! Εχω δουλέψει και με το μηχανάκι πιτσαδόρος. Μια φορά όμως έφαγα την πίτσα! Τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά; Πεινούσα! Δεν θυμάμαι άλλη δουλειά. Ξέρω να φτιάχνω πανό, μολότοφ και να σπάω αυτοκίνητα. Αυτό μετράει στην επαγγελματική πείρα;

ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΗ
Σπουδές: Εχω τελειώσει την πρώτη γυμνασίου χωρίς να μείνω στην ίδια τάξη! Το γιορτάσαμε και με τους κολλητούς. Επίσης έχω πάει μια φορά σε μάθημα εγγλέζικων. Εφυγα όμως γιατί ο καθηγητής μιλούσε εγγλέζικα και εγώ δεν καταλάβαινα! Ξέρω να φτιάχνω πανό χωρίς να κάνω ορθογραφικό λάθος! Αυτό μετράει στις σπουδές;

Άλλες γλώσσες: Μιλάω τη γλώσσα του έρωτα... Ρώτα την Σούλα από το Παγκράτι να σου πει.

ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΕΣ
Ξέρω να χειρίζομαι άριστα το κομπιουτεράκι! Μπορώ να σου κάνω πράξη σε δύο δευτερόλεπτα. Ο αδερφός μου έχει ένα κομπιούτερ σπίτι, αλλά δεν με αφήνει να το χρησιμοποιώ. Θέλω να στείλω καμιά προκήρυξη και δεν με αφήνει!

Excel: Τι είναι αυτά που με ρωτάτε ρε μάγκες; Τι σημαίνει αυτό;

Word: Κόσμος δεν σημαίνει; Είδες που το ξέρω; Όχι, δεν έχω γυρίσει τον κόσμο. Θέλω, όμως, όλος ο κόσμος να έχει ειρήνη.

Launch Microsoft Outlook: Οπα ρε μάγκες! Αυτό δεν το ξέρει ούτε ο Γιάννης ο Φυτούκλας που έχει πάρει κάτι διπλώματα στην Αγγλία.

ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ
Πήγα Πεζικό στην Τρίπολη. Ωραία ήταν. Είχαμε ένα μαλ...α διοικητή, αλλά πέρασα καλά. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί με έδιωξαν στον τρίτο μήνα. Τους φάνηκε περίεργο που πήρα το άρμα και έκανα κωλιές και σπιναρίσματα στο στρατόπεδο. Τι φοβήθηκαν; Δεν με έχουν δει στα Λιμανάκια γι’αυτό φωνάζουν!

ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ
Ξέρω να φτιάχνω πανό, μολότοφ, να σπάω αυτοκίνητα και να βάζω φωτιές σε συνδέσμους. Επίσης μπορώ να κάψω μηχανάκι με μία κίνηση σε δέκα δευτερόλεπτα. Ο Μήτσος ο Κουβάς μου λέει ότι είμαι ο καλύτερος σε αυτό. Τον λέμε Κουβά γιατί παίζει συνέχεια στοίχημα και χάνει. Κάποια μέρα θα σας μιλήσω γι’αυτόν. Α! Μπορώ να στέλνω το κάθισμα 11 μέτρα και 37 εκατοστά. Μόνο ο Λούης ο Σφηνάκιας μπορεί να με περάσει. Αυτό μετράει στην ειδικές ικανότητες;

ΧΟΜΠΙ
Το διάβασμα. Μου αρέσει να διαβάζω τις οδηγίες χρήσεις στα χάπια. Μόνο έτσι με παίρνει ο ύπνος. Α! Διαβάζω και εφημερίδα! Φυσικά την εφημερίδα της ομάδας μου! Μου αρέσει και το διάβασμα στους τοίχους! Διαβάζω όλα τα συνθήματα. Σε ορισμένα απαντώ κιόλας! Ξέρω να φτιάχνω πανό, μολότοφ και να σπάω αυτοκίνητα. Αυτό μετράει σαν χόμπι;

ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ
Είμαι Κριός. Προχθές το έμαθα που έβλεπα Μενεγάκη. Όχι, δεν ξυπνάω πρωϊ για να δω πρωϊνάδικα. Απλώς εκείνη τη μέρα μόλις είχα μπει σπίτι και έβαλα τηλεόραση για να κοιμηθώ. Είχαμε πάει με τα φιλαράκια στο γήπεδο το προηγούμενο βράδι. Πολύ κούραση μωρέ αδελφάκι μου! Ξέρεις πως είναι να σε κυνηγάνε οι μπάτσοι και εσύ να κουβαλάς τρεις σιδερόβεργες, δύο κασόνια, ένα κρύπτοναιτ, ξέρετε αυτό που δένουμε τα μηχανάκια, και το πανό; Πήγαν να μας κλέψουν το πανό τα μου...α! Μας έκαναν ένα ντου, αλλά κατάφερα και το μάζεψα! Αμα το έχανα θα φρίκαιρνα! Δύο μήνες το έφτιαχνα! Όχι γιατί ήταν μεγάλο, αλλά γιατί έψαχνα να βρω πως γράφεται το «κουφάλες». Ο Μάκης ο Μπαζούκας μου έλεγε ότι γράφεται με αι!

ΥΓ: Αν μπορείτε πάρτε με σε αυτή τη δουλειά! Χρωστάω 32 κλήσεις για το μηχανάκι. Τον άλλο μήνα έχω δικαστήριο. Σας παρακαλώ πάρτε με στη δουλειά. Είμαι καλό παιδί. Αν γίνεται μόνο μη με βάζετε να δουλεύω σε μέρες Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ. Θέλω να πηγαίνω γήπεδο.

----------


## JB172

*ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΟ*

*ΠΕΡΙ ΠΙΣΤΗΣ*

Ένας άθεος καθηγητής της φιλοσοφίας συζητά με έναν φοιτητή του, για την σχέση μεταξύ επιστήμης και πίστης στον Θεό.

Καθηγητής: Λοιπόν, πιστεύεις στον Θεό;

Φοιτητής: Βεβαίως, κύριε.

Καθ.: Είναι καλός ο Θεός;

Φοιτ.: Φυσικά.

Καθ.: Είναι ο Θεός παντοδύναμος;

Φοιτ.: Ναι

Καθ.: Ο αδερφός μου πέθανε από καρκίνο παρότι παρακαλούσε τον Θεό να τον γιατρέψει και προσευχόταν σε Αυτόν. Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς θα προσπαθούσαν να βοηθήσουν αυτούς που έχουν την ανάγκη τους. Πού είναι η καλοσύνη του Θεού λοιπόν;

Φοιτ.: ...

Καθ.: Δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις, έτσι δεν είναι; Ας ξαναρχίσουμε μικρέ μου. Είναι καλός ο Θεός;

Φοιτ.: Ναι.

Καθ.: Είναι καλός ο διάβολος;

Φοιτ.: Όχι.

Καθ.: Ποιός δημιούργησε τον διάβολο;

Φοιτ.: Ο...Θεός...

Καθ.: Σωστά. Πες μου παιδί μου, υπάρχει κακό σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο;

Φοιτ.: Ναι.

Καθ.: Το κακό βρίσκεται παντού, έτσι δεν είναι; Και ο Θεός έπλασε τα πάντα, σωστά;

Φοιτ.: Ναι.

Καθ.: Αρα λοιπόν ποιος δημιούργησε το κακό;

Φοιτ.: ...

Καθ.: Υπάρχουν αρρώστιες; Ανηθικότητα; Μίσος; Ασχήμια; Όλα αυτά τα τρομερά στοιχεία υπάρχουν σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο, έτσι δεν είναι;

Φοιτ.: Μάλιστα.

Καθ.: Λοιπόν, ποιός τα δημιούργησε;

Φοιτ.: ...

Καθ.: Η επιστήμη λέει ότι χρησιμοποιείς τις 5 αισθήσεις σου για να αναγνωρίζεις το περιβάλλον γύρω σου και να προσαρμόζεσαι σε αυτό. Πες μου παιδί μου, έχεις δει ποτέ τον Θεό;

Φοιτ.: Όχι, κύριε.

Καθ.: Έχεις ποτέ αγγίξει το Θεό; Έχεις ποτέ γευτεί το Θεό, μυρίσει το Θεό σου; Και τέλος πάντων, έχεις ποτέ αντιληφθεί με κάποια από τις αισθήσεις σου το Θεό;

Φοιτ.: ...Όχι, κύριε. Φοβάμαι πως όχι.

Καθ.: Και παρόλα αυτά πιστεύεις ακόμα σε Αυτόν;

Φοιτ.: Ναι.

Καθ.: Σύμφωνα με εμπειρικό, ελεγχόμενο και με δυνατότητα μελέτης των αποτελεσμάτων ενός φαινομένου πρωτόκολλο, η επιστήμη υποστηρίζει ότι ο Θεός σου δεν υπάρχει. Τι έχεις να απαντήσεις σε αυτό, παιδί μου;

Φοιτ.: Τίποτα. Εγώ έχω μόνο την πίστη μου.

Καθ.: Ναι, η πίστη. Και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα της επιστήμης.

Φοιτ: Καθηγητά, υπάρχει κάτι που το ονομάζουμε θερμότητα;

Καθ.: Ναι.

Φοιτ.: Και υπάρχει κάτι που το ονομάζουμε κρύο;

Καθ.: Ναι.

Φοιτ.: Όχι, κύριε. Δεν υπάρχει. Μπορεί να έχεις μεγάλη θερμότητα, ακόμα περισσότερη θερμότητα, υπερθερμότητα, καύσωνα, λίγη θερμότητα ή καθόλου θερμότητα. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να ονομάζεται κρύο. Μπορεί να χτυπήσουμε 458 βαθμούς υπό το μηδέν, που σημαίνει καθόλου θερμότητα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πάμε πιο κάτω από αυτό. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να ονομάζεται «κρύο». «Κρύο» είναι μόνο μια λέξη, που χρησιμοποιούμε για να περιγράψουμε την απουσία θερμότητας. Δεν μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε το κρύο. Η θερμότητα είναι ενέργεια. Το κρύο δεν είναι το αντίθετο της θερμότητας, κύριε, είναι απλά η απουσία της.

Στην αίθουσα επικρατεί σιγή...

Φοιτ.: Σκεφτείτε το σκοτάδι, καθηγητά. Υπάρχει κάτι που να ονομάζουμε σκοτάδι;

Καθ.: Ναι, τι είναι η νύχτα αν δεν υπάρχει σκοτάδι;

Φοιτ.: Κάνετε και πάλι λάθος, κύριε καθηγητά. Το «σκοτάδι» είναι η απουσία κάποιου άλλου παράγοντα. Μπορεί να έχεις λιγοστό φως, κανονικό φως, λαμπερό φως, εκτυφλωτικό φως... Αλλά, όταν δεν έχεις φως, δεν έχεις τίποτα και αυτό το ονομάζουμε σκοτάδι, έτσι δεν είναι; Στην πραγματικότητα το σκοτάδι απλά δεν υπάρχει. Αν υπήρχε θα μπορούσες να κάνεις το σκοτάδι σκοτεινότερο.

Καθ.: Που θέλεις να καταλήξεις με όλα αυτά, νεαρέ;

Φοιτ.: Κύριε, ότι η φιλοσοφική σας σκέψη είναι ελαττωματική.
Καθ.: Ελαττωματική!; Μήπως μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί;

Φοιτ.: Καθηγητά, σκέφτεστε μέσα στα όρια της δυαδικότητας. Υποστηρίζετε ότι υπάρχει η ζωή και μετά υπάρχει και ο θάνατος, ένας καλός Θεός και ένας κακός Θεός. Βλέπετε την έννοια του Θεού σαν κάτι τελικό, κάτι που μπορεί να μετρηθεί. Κύριε, η επιστήμη δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει ούτε κάτι τόσο απλό όπως την σκέψη. Χρησιμοποιεί την ηλεκτρική και μαγνητική ενέργεια, αλλά δεν έχει δει ποτέ, πόσο μάλλον να καταλάβει απόλυτα αυτήν την ενέργεια. Το να βλέπεις το θάνατο σαν το αντίθετο της ζωής είναι σαν να αγνοείς το γεγονός ότι ο θάνατος δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει αυτόνομος. Ο θάνατος δεν είναι το αντίθετο της ζωής: είναι απλά η απουσία της. Τώρα πείτε μου, καθηγητά διδάσκετε στους φοιτητές σας ότι εξελίχτηκαν από μια μαϊμού;

Καθ.: Εάν αναφέρεσαι στην φυσική εξελικτική πορεία, τότε ναι, και βέβαια.

Φοιτ.: Έχετε ποτέ παρακολουθήσει με τα μάτια σας την εξέλιξη;

Καθ.: ...

Φοιτ.: Εφόσον κανένας δεν παρακολούθησε ποτέ την διαδικασία εξέλιξης επιτόπου και κανένας δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι αυτή η διαδικασία δεν σταματά ποτέ, τότε διδάσκετε την προσωπική σας άποψη επί του θέματος. Τότε μήπως δεν είστε επιστήμονας, αλλά απλά ένας κήρυκας;

Καθ.: ...

Φοιτ.: Υπάρχει κάποιος στην τάξη που να έχει δει τον εγκέφαλο του καθηγητή; Που να έχει ακούσει ή νιώσει ή ακουμπήσει ή μυρίσει τον εγκέφαλο του καθηγητή; Κανένας. άρα σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του εμπειρικού, ελεγχόμενου και με δυνατότητα προβολής πρωτόκολλου, η επιστήμη ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν έχετε εγκέφαλο, κύριε. Και αφού είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, τότε, με όλο τον σεβασμό, πώς μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε αυτά που διδάσκετε, κύριε;

Καθ.: Μου φαίνεται ότι απλά θα πρέπει να στηριχτείς στην πίστη σου, παιδί μου.

Φοιτ.: Αυτό είναι, κύριε... Ο σύνδεσμος μεταξύ του ανθρώπου και του Θεού είναι η ΠΙΣΤΗ. Αυτή είναι που κινεί τα πράγματα και τα κρατάει ζωντανά.


*Αυτός ο νεαρός φοιτητής ήταν ο ALBERT EINSTEIN...*

----------


## mojiro

> *Child 2.0 [update]*
> 
> 
> 
> After 9 month of intensive development, we are glad to announce the immediate release of Child 2.0 aka “Anton Eric Weiss”. Many thanks to my wife Moni, as she did the hard work during the release-cycle.
> 
> We are also thankful for all the support we got from our friends and family. Moreover thanks to the midwifes and other supporters. Last but not least, special thanks to god, for the healthy and neat boy.
> 
> *Official release-notes:*
> ...


http://corneliusweiss.de/?p=53

----------


## tserts

Δύο System Administrators συζητάνε:
- Άκου να δεις τι έγινε χθες!
- Τι; Τι;
- Γνώρισα μια φανταστική γκόμενα σε ένα μπαρ...
- Για λέγε, για λέγε....
- ...και της είπα να έρθει από το σπίτι μου για
ποτό, και ήρθε.
- Τι λες τώρα; Για λέγε, για λέγε....
- Ήπιαμε εκεί δυο ποτηράκια, ζεστάθηκε η κατάσταση
και ξαφνικά μου λέει: "Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου
βγάλεις τη φούστα γιατί με στενεύει;"
- Τι λες τώρα; Για λέγε...
- Της βγάζω που λες τη φούστα, τη σηκώνω την γκόμενα
με δύναμη και τη βάζω πάνω στο γραφείο, δίπλα στο
καινούργιο laptop.

- Τι λες τώρα; Πήρες καινούργιο laptop;;;

----------


## panxan

Με 'γειά το laptop
Τι μάρκα είναι?
Χαρακτηριστικά?
Κανα λινκ να δούμε?
Έχεις φωτό?

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Ανέκδοτο - Δυστυχώς μου θυμίζει εμένα..


Το ανέκδοτο είναι όντως καλό, αλλά έχω μείνει με την απορία....

Γιατί σου θυμίζει εσένα ;  ::

----------


## Neuro

> Το ανέκδοτο είναι όντως καλό, αλλά έχω μείνει με την απορία....
> 
> Γιατί σου θυμίζει εσένα ;


Πήρε καινούργιο laptop  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1bjr
> 
> Το ανέκδοτο είναι όντως καλό, αλλά έχω μείνει με την απορία....
> 
> Γιατί σου θυμίζει εσένα ; 
> 
> 
> Πήρε καινούργιο laptop


Άρα γνώρισε και "γκόμενα".

----------


## JB172

Ήταν ένας παπάς σε μία εκκλησία και ήθελε κάποιον να ζωγραφίσει τον Μυστικό Δείπνο.
Έψαχνε λοιπόν για αγιογράφο, αλλά ο μόνος που βρήκε που ήταν φτηνός ήταν και μπεκρής.
Ωστόσο, επειδή τα λεφτά ήταν λίγα, αποφασίζει να τον φωνάξει.
Αρχίζει να ζωγραφίζει ο τύπος, αρχίζει και πίνει, γίνεται ντίρλα και κάνει τον Ιησού να ρίχνει ζεμπεκιές, τον Ιούδα να χτυπάει παλαμάκια, τον Ματθαίο να σπάει πιάτα, κτλ...
Πηγαίνει την άλλη μέρα ο παπάς, τα βλέπει και αρχίζει να φωνάζει:
- "Πω πω ρε αθεόφοβε!!!! Τι είναι αυτά που έκανες εκεί;;; Δεν ντρέπεσε αλήτη;;;"
Και ο τύπος:
- "Τι να σου πω, ρε πάτερ... Εγώ όταν τους άφησα, τρώγανε ακόμα..."

----------


## JB172

Ένας πηγαίνει σε έναν οίκο ανοχής. Η κυρία στη ρεσεψιόν τον ενημερώνει για τις τιμές ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις των κυρίων. Αυτός όμως δεν έχει πάνω του πάνω από 20 ευρώ.
- "20 ευρώ κάνει το "πιγκουινάτο", του λέει η κυρία.
- "Πιγκουινάτο; Τι είναι αυτό;", ρωτά ο πελάτης.
- "Κοίτα", του εξηγεί, "Θα ανέβεις πάνω στο δωμάτιο. Θα μπεις μέσα και θα δεις πάνω στο κρεβάτι ένα πολύ όμορφο κορίτσι, με ένα φοβερό σώμα και ένα καταπληκτικό πρόσωπο. Θα τη πλησιάσεις και θα αρχίσεις τα προκαταρκτικά. Σε λίγη ώρα, και αφού έχεις ανάψει για τα καλά, θα γδύσεις τη κοπέλα και θα συνεχίσετε τα προκαταρκτικά. Εντάξει ως εδώ;".
- "Ναι. Συνέχισε...", λέει ο πελάτης που περιμένει με αγωνία να μάθει τι είναι το πιγκουινάτο.
- "Θα συνεχίσετε τα προκαταρκτικά και σιγά-σιγά θα αρχίσεις να ξεκουμπώνεις και να κατεβάζεις το παντελόνι σου. Μόλις το κατεβάσεις, η κοπέλα θα σηκωθεί, θα ανοίξει την πόρτα και θα φύγει! Εσύ με κατεβασμένο το παντελόνι μέχρι τους αστραγάλους θα τρέξεις από πίσω της να την προλάβεις..."

----------


## Billaros

@JB172:
O Paparazzi εισαι;;  ::

----------


## JB172

> @JB172:
> O Paparazzi εισαι;;


Για σήμερα ναι! Το βρήκες.  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Το θέμα που διαβάζετε:
_Ανέκδοτο - Δυστυχώς μου θυμίζει εμένα.._
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=36374

Συννενώθηκε με το αντίστοιχο που υπάρχει στην ίδια ενότητα με τίτλο:
_ 'ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΑ'_ 
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19457

----------


## BaBiZ

Καθαρισμος οθόνης:
http://www.thedog.gr.vc/

----------


## badge

http://www.contra.gr/Columns/Paparazzi/194422.html

Επίκαιρο και με πολύ γέλιο για όλους  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Πετυχημένο, Νίκο...  ::

----------


## JB172

Συνέβη, σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα, στη μοναδική χώρα που θα μπορούσε να
εκλέξει για πρόεδρο τον Τζωρτζ Μπους Τζούνιορ ...

Ένας δικηγόρος αγόρασε ένα πακέτο πούρα και τα ασφάλισε αμέσως με
ασφάλεια πυρός από κάθε αιτία! ...
( ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ; )

Έπειτα από μερικούς μήνες που κάπνισε τα πούρα, ζήτησε από την
ασφαλιστική εταιρεία αποζημίωση για τη ζημιά που προκλήθηκε
στα πούρα του από τη φωτιά! ...
( ΤΡΕΛΟ )

Φυσικά, η εταιρεία αρνήθηκε να πληρώσει, με το επιχείρημα ότι ο
δικηγόρος απλώς είχε καταναλώσει τα πούρα του με το συνηθισμένο
- για πούρα - τρόπο ...
( ΛΟΓΙΚΟ )

Ο δικηγόρος όμως κατέθεσε αγωγή και το δικαστήριο τον δικαίωσε! ...
( ΠΑΡΑΝΟΪΚΟ )

Το δικαστήριο ισχυρίστηκε ότι, όντως, το αίτημα είναι θρασύτατο αλλά
τα πούρα είχαν νόμιμα ασφαλιστεί κατά οποιασδήποτε μορφής πυρός! ...
( ΓΕΛΟΙΟ )

Η ασφάλεια αναγκάστηκε να πληρώσει 15.000 δολάρια (!!!).
( ΚΟΥΛΟ )

Έπειτα από λίγο, ωστόσο, η ασφάλεια μήνυσε το δικηγόρο για εμπρησμό! ...
( ΚΟΥΦΟ )

Εφ' όσον ο ίδιος είχε δηλώσει ότι είχε βάλει φωτιά στα πούρα
κατηγορήθηκε και κρίθηκε ένοχος από ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ δικαστήριο ''εκούσιου
εμπρησμού ασφαλισμένης περιουσίας'', καταδικάστηκε σε 2 χρόνια
φυλάκιση χωρίς αναστολή και υποχρεώθηκε να πληρώσει πρόστιμο 24.000
δολάρια!!!
( ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟ;;; )

----------


## klarabel

Πές τα ..Χρυσόστομε !!!!!!!

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Κσλό  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

xaxa  ::

----------


## costas43gr

*Αρθριτικά...*

Αυτός 87, εκείνη 86 και παντρεύτηκαν...

Την πρώτη νύχτα του γάμου κάτι έπρεπε να κάνουν, όπως κάνει όλος ο καλός ο κόσμος.
Πάει αυτή στο μπάνιο, φοράει ένα σέξι νυχτικό και πάει στο κρεβάτι.
Αυτός παιδεύετε να βάλει το προφυλακτικό.

- Αγάπη μου, λέει αυτή, είμαι 86 ετών και είναι... λίγο δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να μείνω έγκυος.
- Δεν είναι γι'αυτό, απαντάει εκείνος, αλλά ξέρεις πως η υγρασία με πειράζει στα αρθριτικά μου....

----------


## Dreamweaver

Οχι ρε φιλε χαχαχαχ  ::

----------


## alsafi

Υπέρτατη διαφήμιση

----------


## JB172

::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Είναι 3 φίλοι αραχτοί σε ένα μπαράκι και τα πίνουν. Κουβέντα στη κουβέντα φτάνει η συζήτηση στο πόσο εγωιστές είναι οι άντρες.

Μιλάει ο πρώτος ....

-Εγώ ρε παιδιά είμαι πολύ εγωιστής. Επειδή ένα πρωί η γυναίκα δεν μου έφτιαξε καφέ, έκανα να της μιλήσω μια ολόκληρη εβδομάδα.

-Σιγά ρε, λέει ο δεύτερος, εγωισμός είναι αυτός?

-Εγώ επειδή μου έφτιαξε μακαρονάδα με σάλτσα και όχι με κιμά ένα μήνα κοιμόμουν στον καναπέ του σαλονιού.

Ο τρίτος χαμογελούσε ...με το ύφος του ''μεγάλου άντρα''.

-Αντε ρε, λέει κάποια στιγμή ο τρίτος της παρέας...
.....που είστε εσείς εγωιστές...

-Εγωιστής είμαι εγώ, που επειδή τη μέρα του γάμου η γυναίκα μου, μου πάτησε το πόδι στην εκκλησία, τόσα χρόνια γάμου και δεν την έχω αγγίξει ... ποτέ!!!!!!!

Καλά ρε μας δουλεύεις? ρωτούν οι άλλοι.
Και τα παιδιά πως τα έχεις κάνει?

-ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΓΩΙΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ????????????

----------


## gounara

Μια ξανθιά ήθελε να πουλήσει το αυτοκίνητο της, αλλά δεν έβρισκε αγοραστή. 
Αποφασίζει να ρωτήσει ένα φίλο της τι φταίει. Αυτός την ρωτάει πόσα 
χιλιόμετρα έχει κάνει και αυτή του απαντάει 300.000. Τότε αυτός την 
συμβουλεύει να βρει ένα μηχανικό να αλλάξει τα χιλιόμετρα σε λιγότερα και 
ίσως το πουλήσει... 
Αυτή πηγαίνει στο μηχανικό και της αλλάζει τα χλμ. από 300.000 σε 40.000. 
Μετά από λίγες μέρες της τηλεφωνεί: 
-Τι έγινε το πούλησες το αμάξι σου; 
-Όχι. 
-Γιατί; 
-Με έχεις για χαζή; Αφού έχει κάνει μόνο 40.000 !!! 

.........................................................................

Περπατάει κάποιος στον δρόμο και καθώς βλέπει μια πολύ όμορφη γυναίκα να περνάει δίπλα του την σταματάει και της λέει: 
- "Γά...έ με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά Ανδρομέδα δεν σε λένε;"!

----------


## gounara

Πέφτει ένα αεροπλάνο στη ζούγκλα. Υπάρχει μόνο ένας επιζώντας, τον οποίον τον πιάνουν οι μαύροι. Του λένε Έτσι και αλλιώς έχουμε σκοπό να σε σκοτώσουμε… Αν καταφέρεις να περάσεις τις 3 δοκιμασίες που θα σου βάλουμε θα σε αφήσουμε να ζήσεις.”
- Εντάξει λέει ο άντρας, δεν έχω και τίποτα να χάσω.
-Πρώτη δοκιμασία, μια καλύβα γεμάτη με βαρέλια κρασί. Πρέπει να τα πιεις όλα, να μην αφήσεις σταγόνα.
-Δεύτερη δοκιμασία, μια άγρια τίγρης έχει πονόδοντο. Πρέπει να της βγάλεις το δόντι και φυσικά να επιζήσεις.
-Τρίτη δοκιμασία, είναι μια πουτ**α που έχει 20 χρόνια να πάει με άντρα. Αν καταφέρεις να την ικανοποιήσεις, τότε είσαι ελεύθερος.
Μπαίνει ο άντρας μέσα στην καλύβα με το κρασί, πίνει και πίνει και πίνει…… Κάποια στιγμή, τελείως σουρωμένος βγαίνει και κατευθύνεται προς την καλύβα με την τίγρη.
-Μπαίνει μέσα και αρχίζει ένα ανελέητο κυνηγητό. Φωνάζει ο άντρας, επιτίθεται η τίγρης. Για δυο ώρες γίνεται χαμός μέσα στην καλύβα. Ξαφνικά νεκρική σιγή.
Δεν ακούγεται τίποτα. Τον έφαγε η τίγρης σκέφτονται οι μαύροι και είναι έτοιμοι να φύγουν.
-Εκείνη τη στιγμή ανοίγει η πόρτα, βγαίνει ο άντρας και λέει, φανερά σουρωμένος “Πουυυ…. είναι η πουτ**α……. να της βγάλω το δόντι!!!!!!!!!”

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ξενα επαγγελματα και ονοματα:Ρωσιδα Μαναβισσα: ΤΑΜΙΛΑ ΠΑΖΑΡΕΒΑΡωσιδα Τραβεστι: ΤΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ ΝΑΚΟΒΑ Ρουμανος Ορθοπεδικος: ΚΑΚΟΣΙ ΜΙΝΙΣΚΟΥ Ιαπωνας Ουρολογος: ΓΙΑΚΙΤΑ ΜΑΣΤΑΟΥΡΑ Αιγυπτιος Ταξιτζης: ΟΜΑΡ ΤΑΡΙΦ Νικαραγουανος Τεμπελης: ΣΑΝΤΙΝΙΣΤΑ ΠΟΥΧΟ Λατινοαμερικανος Ιδιοκτητης Μπαρ: ΚΑΡΛΟΣ ΕΧΟΜΠΑΡ Ρωσίδα Πλαστικη Χειρουργος: ΤΑΦΤΙΑ ΝΑΣΟΥΚΟΒΑ Τουρκος Ποδοσφαιριστης: ΜΕΣΟΥΤ ΤΑΒΑΖ Ιταλος Ξυλουργος: ΚΟΒΙ ΚΑΔΡΟΝΙ Ιαπωνας Νεκροθαφτης: ΝΑΣΟΥΣΙΡΟ ΤΟΚΑΣΟΝΙ

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ένας Έλληνας, ένας Αμερικανός κι ένας Κινέζος πέφτουν μετά από αεροπορικό δυστύχημα στη ζούγκλα. Τους πιάνουν οι Μάο Μάο και τους πάνε στον φύλαρχο. 

Φύλαρχος: Πάλι αυτοί; Και τι δεν τους έχουμε κάνει! Τους δείραμε, τους βιάσαμε, τους βαλσαμώσαμε... Τί να τους κάνω τώρα; 

Πετάγεται τότε ο σοφός μάγος της φυλής: 

Μάγος: Να τους κάνουμε ανθρωπολογική μελέτη. Το κάνουν σε όλο τον κόσμο. Λέγεται Big Brother! Θα τους κλείσουμε σε μια καλύβα για μια ώρα τον καθένα και θα παρακολουθήσουμε το πως ζουν! 

Ενθουσιασμένοι οι Μάο Μάο φτιάχνουν την καλύβα, τη γεμίζουν και τρύπες για να παρακολουθούν απ' έξω ό,τι γίνεται μέσα και αποφασίζουν να βάλουν μέσα στην καλύβα ένα τραπέζι γεμάτο φαγητά, μια λεκάνη με ένα σαπούνι μέσα και την γκομενάρα του χωριού. 

Κλείνουν στην αρχή μέσα τον Αμερικάνο. Με το που βλέπει τη γκόμενα αρχίζει να κάνει έρωτα μαζί της. Μετά από 45 λεπτά κουράζεται κι αρχίζει να τρώει σαν λύκος. Ε, στο τελευτάιο λεπτό πριν συμπληρωθέι η ώρα καθαρίζει και λίγο το πουκάμισό του με το σαπούνι. Βγαίνει έξω και τον συγχαίρουν οι Μάο Μάο ρωτώντας τον γιατί έκανε ό,τι έκανε. Αμερικάνος: Ω, εμείς στο Αμέρικα διασκεδάζουμε συνέχεια! Μετά τρώμε του σκασμού ε και άμα μείνει και χρόνος κάνουμε και καμιά δουλειά! 

Έρχεται η σειρά του Κινέζου. Με το που βλέπει το σαπούνι αρχίζει να πλένεται σαν τρελός. Μετά από 50 λεπτά σταματάει και τσιμπάει κάτι ψηλά από το φαγητό ε και στο τελευταίο λεπτό μπαλαμουτιάζει και λίγο τη γκόμενα. Βγαίνει έξω και τον συγχαίρουν οι Μάο Μάο ρωτώντας τον γιατί έκανε ό,τι έκανε. 

Κινέζος: Εμείς στην Κίνα δουλεύουμε συνέχεια για αυτό είμαστε και τόσο αναπτυγμένοι. Μετά τρώμε λίγο να έχουμε κάποιες δυνάμεις εεε και άμα μείνει και χρόνος διασκεδάζουμε και λίγο. 

Έρχεται και η σειρά του Έλληνα. Μπαίνει αργά αργά μέσα και κοιτάζει την καλύβα. Βγάζει το πουκάμισο, το πετάει δίπλα στη λεκάνη και φωνάζει στην γκομενάρα: 

"Πλύντο μωρή!". Σκύβει η γκομενάρα να πλύνει το πουκάμισο...εεε και βλέποντας την έτσι σκυμμένη ο Έλληνας αρχίζει να την μπαλαμουτιάζει και να της κάνει κόλπα. Πλένει λοιπόν η γκόμενα, την πηδάει ο Έλληνας και ταυτόχρονα αρπάζει κι ένα κομμάτι κρέας από το τραπέζι και αρχίζει να τρώει. Αυτό συνεχίστηκε για όλη την ώρα. 

Βγαίνει έξω και έκπληκτοι οι Μάο Μάο που τον είδαν να τα κάνει όλα ταυτόχρονα τον ρωτούν γιατί έκανε ό,τι έκανε. Έλληνας: Α ρε παιδιά, εμείς στην Ελλάδα ακολουθούμε ένα ρητό: "ΑΝ ΔΕ Γ@ΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟ, ΨΩΜΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ!!!!!!!"

----------


## gounara

Επιστρέφει ο σύζυγος από την δουλειά το απόγευμα, πάει να πλύνει τα χέρια του στη βρύση του νιπτήρα, όμως αυτή δεν λειτουργεί: 

-Ρε γυναίκα, λέει, τι έπαθε η βρύση, δεν τρέχει! 

- Ναι, του απαντάει η γυναίκα του, χάλασε, δεν πιάνεις να την φτιάξεις; 

- Με ξέρεις 20 χρόνια, έφτιαξα ποτέ χαλασμένες βρύσες; 

Μετά από λίγες μέρες, επιστρέφει ξανά από την εργασία του ο σύζυγος και πάει στη κρεβατοκάμαρα να αλλάξει. Το φως όμως δεν ανάβει: 

- Ωχ, κάηκε η λάμπα; 

- Όχι, του απαντά. Χάλασε ο διακόπτης, δεν τον φτιάχνεις; 

- Τι λες ρε γυναίκα; 20 χρόνια τώρα, έφτιαξα ποτέ διακόπτες; 

Την μεθεπόμενη μέρα, ο σύζυγος γύρισε από την δουλειά του, πάει να βγει στο μπαλκόνι άλλα το πόμολο δεν λειτουργεί. 

- Ρε γυναίκα τι έγινε; Δεν ανοίγει η μπαλκονόπορτα. 

- Ναι, χάλασε. Δεν κοιτάς να την φτιάξεις; απαντά αυτή. 

- Ρε γυναίκα 20 χρόνια με ξέρεις, πόμολα έφτιαξα ποτέ; 

Έπειτα από μια εβδομάδα, ο άντρας επιστρέφει από την εργασία του και πάει να πλυθεί. Η βρύση λειτουργεί, το φως της κρεβατοκάμαρας ανάβει και ή πόρτα του μπαλκονιού ανοίγει: 

- Ρε γυναίκα, τι έγινε; Κάλεσες μάστορα και τα έφτιαξε; 

- Όχι, ήρθε νέος γείτονας που πιάνουν τα χέρια του και μας τα έφτιαξε. 

- Τον πλήρωσες; ρωτάει κάπως προβληματισμένος ο σύζυγος. 

- Όχι, του είπα αν τα φτιάξει, ή θα του φτιάξω μια πίτα ή θα του πάρω μια πίπα. 

- Και τι έκανες; ρωτάει ο σύζυγος ανήσυχος. 

- 20 χρόνια είμαστε μαζί, έφτιαξα ποτέ πίτες; 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

το καλύτερο σεξ για μία ώρα 
Κάθονται δυο φίλοι στο μπαρ και λέει ο ένας: 

- Αύριο είναι τα γενέθλια της γυναίκας μου και δεν ξέρω τι να της πάρω, διότι όλα τα έχει και αυτά που δεν έχει τα αγοράζει όποτε θέλει, βοήθησέ με φίλε! 

Ο φίλος του τότε του απαντά: 

- Όταν πας σπίτι ξάπλωσε γυμνός στο κρεβάτι και πες της ότι έχει την άδειά σου να κάνει το καλύτερο σεξ για μία ώρα. 

Την άλλη μέρα συναντιούνται πάλι στο μπαρ και τον ρωτά ο φίλος του: 

- Τι έγινε, ακολούθησες τη συμβουλή μου; 

- Ναι, την ακολούθησα, αφού της το είπα μου φίλησε τα πόδια, με ευχαρίστησε και έτρεξε γρήγορα έξω από το σπίτι, λέγοντας πως θα γυρίσει σε μία ώρα!

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Μπαίνει ο σύζυγος, βλέπει την κυρία στο κρεβάτι γυμνή 
Υποψιάζεται κάποιος πως η γυναίκα του τον απατά. Τη στήνει ένα πρωί έξω απ' το σπίτι, βλέπει τον τύπο να μπαίνει μέσα. "Κάτσε να περάσει κανά μισάωρο" σκέφτεται, "και μπαίνω να τους πιάσω στα πράσα". Το σπίτι δίπατο. 

Το μισάωρο περνάει, μπουκάρει ουρλιάζοντας. Η γυναίκα του στοκρεβάτι με τον τύπο, του λέει: 

- Εξαφανίσου, είναι τρελός, θα μας σφάξει το εννοεί. 

- Έτσι γυμνός πού να πάω; ρωτάει ο τύπος 

- Κάν'τηνα απ'το τζαμάκι του φωταγωγού στο μπάνιο, του λέει αυτή. 

Ο άλλος εν τω μεταξύ ανεβαίνει (είναι μεγάλη η σκάλα κι αργεί). Πάει να την κάνει απ' το τζαμάκι, φρακάρει. Από τη μέση κι απάνω στο φωταγωγό, από τη μέση και κάτω στο μπάνιο. 

Μπαίνει ο σύζυγος, βλέπει την κυρία στο κρεβάτι γυμνή, λέει "πούντονα μωρή να τον φάω", μπαίνει στο μπάνιο, τον βλέπει. 

- Ρε φούστη, θα πληρώσεις με το ίδιο νόμισμα, του λέει. Θα σε μαμήσω! Κάτσε να φέρω το σκαμπό να σε φτάσω. 

Φέρνει το σκαμπό, δεν ήταν αρκετά ψηλό. 

- Κάτσε να φέρω και δεύτερο, του λέει 

Φέρνει και δεύτερο, πάλι δεν έφτανε. 

- Περίμενε και φέρνω τη σκάλα! 

Φέρνει τη σκάλα, ήταν γωνιακό το τζαμάκι και δεν βόλευε. 

- Ρε φούστη, θα φέρω το μαχαίρι από την κουζίνα να σου κόψω τα @@! 

- ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ, ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ!! 


------------------------------------------------------------
Συζυγική βία στο δικαστήριο 
. Γυναίκα: Δεν αντέχω άλλο κύριε πρόεδρε, θέλω διαζύγιο. Κάθε μέρα με κάνει τόπι στο ξύλο, από το πρωί ως το βράδυ με δέρνει, δεν αντέχω άλλο. 

Πρόεδρος: Κατηγορούμενε τι έχεις να πεις για όλα αυτά; 

Κατηγορούμενος: Μην την ακούτε κύριε πρόεδρε, από το πολύ ξύλο δεν ξέρει τι λέει. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Μάθημα Ιταλικών! 
1) La mia volo ela me caro ------ Λαμία-Βόλο έλα με κάρο 

2) Canto me lato ---------------- κάν' το μελάτο 

3) Adiamo cimento --------------- αντί άμμο, τσιμέντο 

4) Ti amo ti votsalo ------------ τι άμμο, τι βότσαλο 

Μάθημα Αγγλικών! 
1) Into the spot --------------- είν' του Δεσπότ' 

2) Into you talloom to you ----- είν' του γιού, τ' άλλου μ' του γιού 

3) To you too funny ------------ του γιού του Φάνη 

4) Sleep for us ---------------- σλίπ φοράς 


5) A nice party ---------------- ε, να η Σπάρτη 


6) F. you fot's ---------------- έφ'γε ου Φώτ'ς 

7) She has money --------------- συ χεσμένη 

 ::  Kill kiss ------------------- Κιλκίς 

9) The necklaces --------------- δεν εκλασες !!!!

----------


## gounara

Το Ανδρόγυνο κάθεται στον καναπέ...
Ο άνδρας ρωτά τη σύζυγο:
- Πάω στοίχημα πως δεν μπορείς να μου πεις μια φράση που να με κάνει ταυτόχρονα ευτυχισμένο και δυστυχισμένο!
Και η γυναίκα:
- Την έχεις μεγαλύτερη από τον υδραυλικό...
=================================
Γυναίκα μπαίνει σε φαρμακείο και ζητάει δηλητήριο
- "Τι το θέλετε το αρσενικό...;;;" ρωτάει ο φαρμακοποιός.
- "Να σκοτώσω τον άνδρα μου."
- "Μα τι λέτε? Δεν μπορώ να σας πουλήσω αρσενικό για να σκοτώσετε έναν άνθρωπο," Τότε η κυρία βγάζει από την τσάντα της μια φωτογραφία όπου ο άνδρας της έχει την γυναίκα του φαρμακοποιού στα τέσσερα.
Ο φαρμακοποιός παίρνει την φωτογραφία στα χέρια του, την κοιτά και απαντά...
- "Τώρα μάλιστα. Δεν μου είπατε ότι έχετε συνταγή!!!"
========================================
Μετά την ερωτική πράξη, ο σύζυγος ρωτάει την γυναίκα του:
- "Σ` άρεσε αγάπη μου;" Κι εκείνη:
- "Σαν ταινία του Αγγελόπουλου ήταν."
Δηλαδή ξαναρωτά εκείνος:
- "Εννοείς ότι είχε μεγάλη διάρκεια και πάω για χρυσό φοίνικα;"
- "Όχι, εννοώ ότι δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.

----------


## Dreamweaver

χαχαχαχαχ  ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Κινέζος μάγειρας
Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ένας πλοίαρχος ανέλαβε καπετάνιος σ' ένα εμπορικό καράβι που έκανε υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια μεγάλης διάρκειας, από κείνα που ξεχνάς να βγεις. 
Μετά τις πρώτες 15 μέρες ταξίδι ο καπετάνιος άρχισε να αισθάνεται σεξουαλική πίεση. Φωνάζει λοιπόν τον λοστρόμο και του λέει: 
- Δε μου λες ρε φίλε, εδώ πως τη βγάζετε; Υπάρχει τίποτα ή να το ξεχάσω; 
- Κοίτα να δεις καπετάνιο μου, του απαντά ο λοστρόμος, από θηλυκό δεν υπάρχει ούτε γάτα, οπότε ότι κάνει ο καθένας μόνος του. Αμα θέλεις όμως υπάρχει ένας Κινέζος μάγειρας που ... 
- Έλα αηδίες! τον διακόπτει ο καπετάνιος, Και δεν τη τρώω καλύτερα! Άκου Κινέζος μάγειρας! 
Έτσι πέρασαν άλλες 15 μέρες. Του καπετάνιου του είχε φτάσει μέχρι τον αφαλό και δεν ήξερε τι να την κάνει. Τι να κάνει λοιπόν, ξαναφωνάζει το λοστρόμο και του λέει εμπιστευτικά. 
- Αυτή η ιστορία με το Κινέζο πως γίνεται; Να το βλέπαμε με λίγο πιο ανοιχτό μυαλό το θέμα γιατί τραβάω μεγάλο ζόρι. 
- Εγώ είμ' εδώ για σένα καπετάνιο μου. Μη σε νοιάζει τίποτα. Θα στα κανονίσω για σήμερα το βράδυ μετά το φαγητό, τον καθησυχάζει με πονηρό ύφος ο παλιός ναυτικός. 
- Ναι αλλά κοίτα να δεις, θέλω αυστηρή εχεμύθεια, μη γίνω νούμερο στο βαπόρι και μου βγει κανένα όνομα ότι παίρνω από μηδέν! τον προειδοποιεί ανήσυχος ο πλοίαρχος. 
- Αλίμονο καπετάνιε μου, παιδιά είμαστε τώρα; Τάφος θα είμαι. Μόνο εμείς οι 7 θα το ξέρουμε! τον ηρεμεί ο μάγειρας. 
- Ποιοί 7 μωρέ τι λες, σου σάλεψε; 
- Ε πως να καπετάνιο μου: ένας εσύ και ένας εγώ, δύο και ένας ο μάγειρας, τρείς, και τέσσερεις που θα τον κρατάνε...7!

----------


## gounara

Κινέζος μάγειρας
Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ένας πλοίαρχος ανέλαβε καπετάνιος σ' ένα εμπορικό καράβι που έκανε υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια μεγάλης διάρκειας, από κείνα που ξεχνάς να βγεις. 
Μετά τις πρώτες 15 μέρες ταξίδι ο καπετάνιος άρχισε να αισθάνεται σεξουαλική πίεση. Φωνάζει λοιπόν τον λοστρόμο και του λέει: 
- Δε μου λες ρε φίλε, εδώ πως τη βγάζετε; Υπάρχει τίποτα ή να το ξεχάσω; 
- Κοίτα να δεις καπετάνιο μου, του απαντά ο λοστρόμος, από θηλυκό δεν υπάρχει ούτε γάτα, οπότε ότι κάνει ο καθένας μόνος του. Αμα θέλεις όμως υπάρχει ένας Κινέζος μάγειρας που ... 
- Έλα αηδίες! τον διακόπτει ο καπετάνιος, Και δεν τη τρώω καλύτερα! Άκου Κινέζος μάγειρας! 
Έτσι πέρασαν άλλες 15 μέρες. Του καπετάνιου του είχε φτάσει μέχρι τον αφαλό και δεν ήξερε τι να την κάνει. Τι να κάνει λοιπόν, ξαναφωνάζει το λοστρόμο και του λέει εμπιστευτικά. 
- Αυτή η ιστορία με το Κινέζο πως γίνεται; Να το βλέπαμε με λίγο πιο ανοιχτό μυαλό το θέμα γιατί τραβάω μεγάλο ζόρι. 
- Εγώ είμ' εδώ για σένα καπετάνιο μου. Μη σε νοιάζει τίποτα. Θα στα κανονίσω για σήμερα το βράδυ μετά το φαγητό, τον καθησυχάζει με πονηρό ύφος ο παλιός ναυτικός. 
- Ναι αλλά κοίτα να δεις, θέλω αυστηρή εχεμύθεια, μη γίνω νούμερο στο βαπόρι και μου βγει κανένα όνομα ότι παίρνω από μηδέν! τον προειδοποιεί ανήσυχος ο πλοίαρχος. 
- Αλίμονο καπετάνιε μου, παιδιά είμαστε τώρα; Τάφος θα είμαι. Μόνο εμείς οι 7 θα το ξέρουμε! τον ηρεμεί ο μάγειρας. 
- Ποιοί 7 μωρέ τι λες, σου σάλεψε; 
- Ε πως να καπετάνιο μου: ένας εσύ και ένας εγώ, δύο και ένας ο μάγειρας, τρείς, και τέσσερεις που θα τον κρατάνε...7!

----------


## gounara

Όμορφο όνομα
Κάποτε σε ένα μπαρ στο Κολωνάκι, μπαίνει ένας πολύ καλοντυμένος άντρας έτοιμος για την βραδυνή εξόρμηση προς αναζήτηση γυναίκας. Σ'ένα από τα τραπέζια κάθεται μία πολύ όμορφη κοπέλα μόνη της και πίνει το ποτό της κοιτάζοντας νωχελικά τριγύρω. Με το που τη βλέπει ο τύπος, θολώνει από την ομορφιά της και την πλησιάζει. 
- Καλησπέρα, της λέει. 
- Καλησπέρα, του απαντάει και αυτή. 
- Θέλω να σου πω ότι είσαι πολύ όμορφη και πολύ γλυκιά. Τα μάτια σου είναι τέλεια, τα μαλλιά σου μεταξένια, το δέρμα σου λάμπει.. όσο για το κορμί σου.. τι να πει κανείς... Θεέ μου είσαι τόσο, μα τόσο όμορφη.. πες μου μόνο το όνομά σου. 
- Αναΐς, λέει η κοπέλα. 
- Το περίμενα, απαντάει εκείνος, μια κούκλα σαν και σένα μόνο ένα τόσο όμορφο όνομα θα μπορούσε να έχει. Μα αλήθεια, από πού βγαίνει αυτό το θεσπέσιο όνομα; 
- Από το Παναής.

----------


## JB172

*ΕΠΕΙΓΟΥΣΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ !!!*

*ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΛΕΙ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΑΝ
ΗΛΙΕΛΑΙΟ ΝΟΘΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΟΡΥΚΤΕΛΑΙΟ,
ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΚΤΕΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ 
ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΟΥΝ ΚΥΡΩΣΕΙΣ.*

----------


## vmanolis

Να βγάλω και κάρτα καυσαερίων;  ::   ::   ::  
Φαντάζεστε να σταματήσει κάποιον στον δρόμο η τροχαία και να του χώσει το μαρκούτσι από πίσω για να ελέγξει τα "αέρια";  ::

----------


## alsafi



----------


## Neuro

::  dpkg --purge wife

(Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση ευτυχώς παίρνω: "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove wife which isn't installed.")  ::

----------


## JB172

*Κ Ο Ρ Υ Φ Α Ι Ο ! ! !*

Καλέστε
211 211 2011
Ακούστε και μετά πατήστε το 4.
Κατόπιν πατήστε το 5.

Ολα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> *Κ Ο Ρ Υ Φ Α Ι Ο ! ! !*
> 
> Καλέστε
> 211 211 2011
> Ακούστε και μετά πατήστε το 4.
> Κατόπιν πατήστε το 5.
> 
> Ολα τα λεφτά!!!


Μπουααχαχαχαχαχ  ::   :: 
Γιάννη άφησες και εσύ μαρτυρία?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Νταξ, απλά έπος !!!  ::

----------


## dazyraby

Πάει ένας τύπος για τσεκ-απ:
- Χμ, λέει ο γιατρός, κάτι δεν πάει καλά, αλλά θέλω επίσης δείγμα
ούρων, κοπράνων και σπέρματος.
- Γιατρέ, απαντάει αυτός, να σου αφήσω το σώβρακό μου καλύτερα;

----------


## bedazzled

Η 19χρονη κόρη ομολογεί στον πατέρα της ότι είναι έγκυος. Φωνές, κακό και μετά από λίγο ξύλο ο μπαμπάς συμφωνεί να δει τον ένοχο για την εγκυμοσύνη να συζητήσουν την κατάσταση. Το Σάββατο το απόγευμα στημένος ο πατέρας στο παράθυρο περιμένει τον προκομμένο να έρθει, οπότε σε κάποια φάση βλέπει μια Φερράρι να στρίβει από τη γωνία, να σταματά μπρός στο σπίτι και από μέσα να βγαίνει ένα κουστουμαρισμένος νέος με ρολόι γυαλιά και ότι άλλο αξεσουάρ σινιέ και πανάκριβο. Μπαίνει στο σπίτι ο νέος του βάζουν ποτό και ξεκινά η κουβέντα.

-"Ακούστε κύριε" λέει ο νέος "για γάμο δεν γίνεται κουβέντα με τίποτε"

-"Μα. . ....."

-"Όμως αν το παιδί είναι αγόρι του δίνω δύο εργοστάσιά μου, ένα στην Πάτρα (ελαστικών αυτοκινήτων) και ένα στην Λάρισα υδροηλεκτρικό. Του δίνω επίσης τρεις πολυκατοικίες στο Κολωνάκι για τα νοίκια, δύο εξοχικά στη Μύκονο, τρία εξοχικά στην Κρήτη και ένα ιδιόκτητο σκάφος. Αν είναι κορίτσι, βέβαια, δεν μπορώ να δώσω τα εργοστάσια γιατί πως θα τα δουλεύει, αλλά τα αντικαθιστώ με δέκα πολυκατοικίες στα βόρεια προάστια, και κάμποσα άλλα ακίνητα για προίκα. Αν τώρα η κοπέλα αποβάλει..."

-"Αν αποβάλει" διακόπτει ο μπαμπάς "στη φέρνουμε και την ξαναπηδάς"

----------


## yorgos

Είναι ένας playboy και φέρνει μία γκόμενα στο σπίτι μετά την βόλτα του. και την ρωτάει...

-Να σου βάλω ένα ουισκάκι μωρό μου...

και αυτή όλο νάζι τον κοιτάζει και του λέει....

-Εεεμ, βάλε δύο δάχτυλα μωρό μου...

-Δηλαδή, να μην βάλω ένα ουισκάκι πρώτα...?

----------


## badge

Τρομερό slideshow  ::  

http://picasaweb.google.gr/koproskilo/G ... 3325182498

----------


## JB172

Ξυπνάει το πρωί ένας τύπος, πάει στην τουαλέτα, κάνει τη δουλειά του και πάει στον καθρέφτη να φτιαχτεί.
Εκεί κάνει έναν έλεγχο ρουτίνας στο εσώρουχο του και ξαφνικά αισθάνεται κάτι περίεργο στα χέρια του.
Κοιτά καλύτερα, τι να δει... το εργαλείο του ήταν πράσινο.
Αρχίζει λοιπόν να ουρλιάζει, να τρέχει, να ντύνεται τρέχοντας, κατεβαίνει στο αμάξι και πάει στο γιατρό.

Στην αίθουσα αναμονής βλέπει άλλον έναν κακόμοιρο να κλαίει και να πιάνει την επίμαχη περιοχή.
Τον πλησιάζει, κάθεται διπλά του και του λέει:
- Ρε φιλέ έχεις κι εσύ πρόβλημα με το όργανο σου;
- Άστα ρε μεγάλε ξύπνησα το πρωί και ήταν κατακόκκινο!
- Κι εσύ την έπαθες;
Αγκαλιάζονται λοιπόν και κλαίνε ώσπου ανοίγει την πόρτα ο γιατρός. - Ας περάσει ο επόμενος...
Μπαίνει αυτός που την είχε κόκκινη πρώτος και ο άλλος περίμενε καθισμένος σε ανάμενα κάρβουνα. Βγαίνει σε λίγο ο πρώτος όλο χαμόγελο και του λέει:
- Άντε μεγάλε τίποτα δεν είχα, καλή τύχη!

Παίρνει τα πάνω του ο τύπος μπαίνει στο γιατρό που τον ρωτάει:
- Τι έχουμε;
- Τίποτα γιατρέ, απλά το πουλί μου είναι πράσινο...
- Για κατεβάστε το παντελόνι σας παρακαλώ... Χμμμμ... Άσχημα τα πράγματα αγαπητέ μου, ίσως να χρειαστεί να το κόψουμε!
- Να το κόψουμε; Μα ο άλλος δεν είχε τίποτα!
- Φίλε μου, άλλο το κραγιόν και άλλο η μούχλα...

----------


## JB172

Πάει ένας νέος διοικητής στο στρατόπεδο της λεγεώνας των ξένων βαθιά μέσα στην έρημο.
Καθώς τον ξεναγούσαν παρατήρησε μια πολύ γριά καμήλα δεμένη σε ένα δέντρο και ρώτησε:
- "Γιατί είναι εδώ πέρα αυτή η καμήλα;"
- "Κύριε Διοικητά, επειδή είμαστε πολύ μακριά από οπουδήποτε, και οι άντρες έχουν σεξουαλικές ανάγκες, όταν θέλουν, έχουμε την καμήλα".
Τρελάθηκε ο τύπος, αλλά τι να πει;
- "Καλώς, αν δεν σας πειράζει εσάς, δεν πειράζει και μένα".
Μετά από παραμονή 6 μηνών στο στρατόπεδο, ο διοικητής, μην αντέχοντας άλλο, φωνάζει σε έναν αξιωματικό:
- "Φέρτε μου την καμήλα!"
Ο αξιωματικός σήκωσε τους ώμους και του την πήγε στην πόρτα του. Ο διοικητής την πήγε μέσα, ανέβηκε σε ένα σκαμνί και της το έκανε αγρίως. Μετά κατέβηκε, άνοιξε την πόρτα και ρώτησε:
- "Αυτό λοιπόν κάνουν εδώ πέρα οι άντρες με την καμήλα;"
- "Εεεεεε... κύριε Διοικητά... συνήθως την καβαλάνε για να πάνε στο κοντινότερο χωριό".

----------


## costas43gr

Είναι ένας Κρητικός με τον μικρο του γιο και τον ρωτάει, τι δώρο θες για τα Γενέθλια γιε μου?
Μια κούκλα Μπαρμπι θέλω ρε πατέρα..
Μα καλά, κούκλα τι να την κανείς γιε μου, ρωτάει με στενοχώρια ο πατέρας.
Εγω θέλω μπαρμιιιιιιιιι, και άρχισε να κλαίει και να φωνάζει, ο μικρός...
Καλά, λέει ο πατέρας, τι να κάνω, μικρός είναι ακόμα 4 χρονών, δεν καταλαβαίνει ακόμα ας του την πάρω..
Του χρόνου την ίδια μέρα, ρωτάει ο πατέρας, τι να σου πάρω γιε μου για δώρο ?
Πατερα θέλω να μου πάρεις την Μπιμπιμπο...
Ωχ αμάν, λέει ο πατέρας, βρε καλέ μου βρε χρυσέ μου, εσύ είσαι αγοράκι τι τις θες τις κούκλες ....
Τα ίδια ο μικρός, εγώ θέλω την Μπιμπιμποοοοοοοοοοο, και άρχισε να χτυπιέται και να φωνάζει....
Τι να κάνει ο πατέρας, θα την πάρω λέει, ακόμα δεν μεγάλωσε και δεν καταλαβαίνει...
Την άλλη χρονιά την ίδια μέρα στα γενέθλια, τον ρωτάει με φόβο ο πατέρας, τι δώρο θες παλικάρι μου να σου πάρω ?
Ενα μεγάλο σπαθί ρε πατέρα, που είναι έτσι κι να κόβει έτσι και ... και ...
Ολο χαρά ο πατέρας τρέχει στο καφενείο, κερνάει όλο το μαγαζί, αγοράζει το σπαθί και το δίνει στον γιο του...
Γυρνάει το μεσημέρι στο σπίτι και λίγο πριν μπει, βλέπει τον γιο του και τραβάει το σπαθί από την θήκη...και ρωτάει τον πατέρα του...ορέ πατέρα δεν μοιάζω με την Ζηνα.....

----------


## alsafi

Βρήκαν γιατί κόλλησαν οι servers του firefox

----------


## mojiro

πριν καιρό...

εγώ - γεια σου
ξανθιά - γεια...
[μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα]
εγώ - με τι ασχολήσαι;
ξανθιά - είμαι μακιγιέρ και θέλω να δουλέψω στον κινηματογράφο
εγώ - α, μάλιστα
ξανθιά - ναι ναι, αλλά όχι σε ταινίες μικρού κύματος, γιατί δε πληρώνουν καλά!
εγώ - ε, μικρού μήκους θες να πεις...
ξανθιά - όχι! μικρού κύματος!

 ::

----------


## JB172

Φωνάζει ο διοικητής τους Λοκατζήδες κάπου στο βουνό, και τους λέει:
- "Θα κάνουμε μια άσκηση. Θα καμουφλαριστείτε, θα κρυφτείτε καλά, και αν δεν βρω κανέναν μέσα σε μια ώρα θα απολυθείτε όλοι ένα μήνα νωρίτερα. Αλλά αν βρω έστω και έναν, τότε θα απολυθείτε δύο μήνες αργότερα!!!".
Γεμάτοι αυτοπεποίθηση οι Λοκατζήδες, συμφωνούν. Και αρχίζουν να καμουφλάρονται. Ο ένας έγινε "θάμνος", ο άλλος "δέντρο", ο παράλλος "πέτρα", ο πιο δίπλα "λίμνη" και τα σχετικά. Ξεκινά να μετράει ο χρόνος, ψάχνει ο διοικητής, ένα τέταρτο, μισή ώρα, τρία τέταρτα, 50 λεπτά, 55 λεπτά, τίποτα. Ξαφνικά, ένα λεπτό πριν συμπληρωθεί η ώρα, βλέπει ένα δέντρο να τρέχει.
- "Ωωωωπ, σε τσάκωσα!", φωνάζει.
Αγανακτισμένοι οι υπόλοιποι Λοκατζήδες, ρωτάνε τον μεταμφιεσμένο σε δέντρο, τι τον έπιασε κι άρχισε να τρέχει και τους έκαψε όλους.
- "Ε, να", εξηγεί. "Ηρθε στην αρχή ένας σκύλος, με κατούρησε, δεν είπα τίποτα. Μετά ήρθε ένα ζευγάρι, το έκανε μπροστά μου, δεν είπα τίποτα. Μετά ήρθαν δύο πουλάκια, με κουτσούλισαν στα μούτρα, δεν είπα τίποτα. Πέρασα τα πάντα, αλλά άντεξα. Ώσπου ήρθαν αυτά τα δύο σκιουράκια".
- "Μα καλά, εδώ άντεξες τα πάντα, τα σκιουράκια φοβήθηκες;", τον ρωτάνε οι υπόλοιποι.
- "Ε, δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα, μέχρι που είπε το ένα στο άλλο: Θα φάμε το ένα καρύδι εδώ και το άλλο θα το πάρουμε σπίτι!"

----------


## JB172

Πιάνει δουλειά ένας νεαρός σε ένα φαρμακείο. Μετά την πρώτη διανυκτέρευση, ο φαρμακοποιός τον ρωτά πως πήγε η δουλειά:
- "Ήρθαν πελάτες χθες;"
- "Ναι, ήρθε μια κυρία που την πονούσε το κεφάλι της".
- "Εσύ, τι έκανες;"
- "Της έδωσα ένα κουτί ασπιρίνες".
- "Μπράβο!"
- "Μετά ήρθε ένας κύριος με πόνο στη μέση".
- "Εσύ τι έκανες;"
- "Του έδωσα ένα έμπλαστρο".
- "Μπράβο, παιδί μου, θα γίνεις καλός φαρμακοποιός".
- "Επίσης, γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα ήρθε μια πανέμορφη γυναίκα, ψηλή, ξανθιά και φορούσε γούνα. Τη βγάζει μένει ολόγυμνη και μου λέει: Έχω πέντε μήνες να δω άντρα, αγόρι μου!!"
- "Και εσύ τι έκανες παιδί μου;"
- "Της έδωσα κολλύριο!!"

----------


## commando

Χάστε 36 κιλά σε 12 μέρες. Ναι, σωστά διαβάζετε. Σε 12 ημέρες! Ξεχάστε ότι ξέρατε. Αυτή η νέα επιστημονική μέθοδος που παρουσιάζουμε κατα αποκλειστικότητα, σας εγγυάται σίγουρα αποτελέσματα. Εσείς δεν έχετε παρά να την ακολουθήσετε πιστά.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
Ένα σπέσιαλ ρόφημα αποτελούμενο από:
- 6 γρ. γάλα αρμεγμένα από το δεξί βυζί ινδικής νυφίτσας.
- 14 γρ. τσάι μαζεμένου από το όρος Αραράτ.
- 3 κουταλιές κεφτεδίνη (ζουμί από κεφτεδάκια για άμεση λήψη πρωτεϊνών).
- 7 αυγά μαγαδασκαρινής αγριόχηνας σε σκόνη.
- 46 γρ. ούρα πακιστανικής γουρούνας (κατάλληλα για λιποδιάλυση).
- 781 γρ. πορτοκαλάδα από μεταλλαγμένη λεμονιά.
- 1 κουταλιά (με κουτάλα) μέλι από πολικές μέλισσες (για ενέργεια).



- 123 γραμμάρια ζουμί από μαύρα λάχανα τουρσί (κατάλληλα και αυτά για λιποδιάλυση, αλλά και ευεργετικά σε περίπτωση σούρας, η οποία απαγορεύεται αυστηρά).
- 89 γραμμάρια λουκουμόσκονης κατασκευασμένης σε λουκουμόμυλο (μύλος ειδικά φτιαγμένος για να παράγει λουκουμόσκονη και όχι αλεύρι) για την απαραίτητη γλυκόζη που χρειάζεται ο εγκέφαλος.
- 24 σταγόνες νερού από λίμνη που βρίσκεται σε οροπέδιο των Βολιβιανών ¶νδεων.
Τοποθετείτε όλα τα υλικά σε μια χύτρα ταχύτητας και τα βράζετε στους 220Cο για 30 περίπου λεπτά. Ύστερα αδειάζετε το περιεχόμενο σε έναν κουβά και το πίνετε όλο απνευστί.


ΠΡΟΑΡΙΣΤΟ
Μέσα σε ένα σάντουιτς από ψωμάκι βάζετε:
- Μία φέτα φιλέτου από λαιμό έφηβου ελέφαντα γαρνιρισμένη με γλυκάδια καρχαρία. Τρώτε το σάντουιτς και κατόπιν πίνετε μισό ποτήρι μουσμουλάδα.


ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
Για μεσημέρι τρώτε:
- Λίγες τηγανιτές πατάτες Νευροκοπίου ανακατεμένες με αυγά Αφρικανικού γυπαετού πασπαλισμένες με μαυροπίπερο Λουξεμβούργου.
- Μία μερίδα γόνατα καμηλοπάρδαλης.
- Στήθος από αραβικό σπουργίτι.
- Σπλάχνα Μαλαισιανού γυμνοσάλιαγκα.
- Λειρί από θηλυπρεπή κόκορα.
- Τζιγεροσαρμάδες από πιράνχας.
- Σπληνάντερο από σκαντζόχειρο που πάσχει από αλωπεκίαση και του ‘χουν πέσει τα αγκάθια.
- Γεννητικά όργανα από αρσενικό χέλι.
- Κοκορέτσι από εντόσθια τυφλού κροταλία.
- Μία μερίδα πόδια από κουτσές αράχνες.
- Βάζετε όλες τις τροφές σε μια πιατέλα και τις ραίνετε με δάκρυα ρινόκερου που πάσχει από μελαγχολία, λόγω ερωτικής απογοήτευσης, και αποζαχαρωμένο αίμα φάλαινας που πάσχει από σακχαρώδη διαβήτη. Στη συνέχεια τρώτε όλο το φαγητό και πίνετε ένα ποτήρι γαϊδουρινό γάλα ανακατεμένο με απόσταγμα καυτερής πιπεριάς.


ΠΡΟΔΕΙΠΝΟ
- Μία τρελοαγελαδόσουπα σκέτη. Προσοχή ρουφήξτε μόνο τον ζωμό, και μην φάτε το κρέας, αφενός για να μην σαλέψετε και αφετέρου για να μην πάρετε περιττές θερμίδες, αφού αποκλειστικός σας σκοπός είναι να ξεγελάσετε την πείνα σας μέχρι τον δείπνο. Αν παρ’ όλα αυτά η πείνα που νιώθετε είναι πονηρή και δεν ξεγελιέται, μπορείτε να φάτε μία κονσέρβα κοτόπουλο Βύζας, αλλά με το πέρασμα των ημερών θα πρέπει να επισκεφθείτε κάποιο κατάστημα εσωρούχων για να αγοράσετε μεγαλύτερο στηθόδεσμο αν είστε γυναίκα, και να μπείτε στον κόπο να δοκιμάσετε στηθόδεσμο για να βρείτε το νούμερο που σας ταιριάζει, αν είστε άντρας.


ΔΕΙΠΝΟ
Το βράδυ τρώτε ελαφρά, τα εξής:
- Μια κατσαρόλα άστεγα σαλιγκάρια (δηλαδη χωρίς το κέλυφος).
- Μία μικρή σε βάρος γαλοπούλα, γεμισμένη με κεφτεδάκια.
- Μία μερίδα γύρο από μουλαροπόταμο (καινούργιο είδος που προέρχεται από διασταύρωση ιπποπόταμου και γαιδουροπόταμου).
Αφού φάτε τα εδέσματα δεν παίρνετε καθόλου υγρά, για να μην χαλάσετε την θεσπέσια γεύση που έχει αφήσει το φαγητό στην στοματική σας κοιλότητα.


ΜΕΤΑΜΕΣΟΝΥΧΤΙΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ
Για να καταπολεμήσετε την ανεπιθύμητη λιγούρα που σας πιάνει λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα μπορείτε να φάτε αν θέλετε τρία έως τέσσερα πιάτα χοντροκομμένου "πατσά" από πόδια σαρανταποδαρούσας.


ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Αν η δίαιτα τηρηθεί κατά γράμμα, τότε η επιτυχία είναι σίγουρη. Αν μάλιστα συνδυαστεί με ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής, όπως ας πούμε να σας κυνηγάει αρκετές ώρες μια άγρια αρκούδα για να σας κατασπαράξει ή να πέσετε σε μια πισίνα μαζί με ένα λευκό καρχαρία και να κολυμπάτε συνεχώς για να τον αποφύγετε, τότε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να έρθει πιο σύντομα από το χρονικό διάστημα των 12 ημερών...

----------


## mojiro

αχ μας δρόσισες πάλι  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Γεννητικά όργανα από αρσενικό χέλι.


Ξέρει κανείς που θα βρω τέτοια ;

----------


## fengi1

> Χάστε 36 κιλά σε 12 μέρες. ...





> Γεννητικά όργανα από αρσενικό χέλι.
> 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς που θα βρω τέτοια ;


Σοβαρα τωρα.
Την προηγουμενη εβδομα στην Πετρουπολη ενας ξαδερφος ενος γνωστου επερνε κατι χαπια να χασει κιλα.
Τον βρηκαν με το τηλεφωνο στο χερι για βοηθεια.
Θανατος απο δηλητηριαση .  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Χάστε 36 κιλά σε 12 μέρες. Ναι, σωστά διαβάζετε. Σε 12 ημέρες! Ξεχάστε ότι ξέρατε. Αυτή η νέα επιστημονική μέθοδος που παρουσιάζουμε κατα αποκλειστικότητα, σας εγγυάται σίγουρα αποτελέσματα. Εσείς δεν έχετε παρά να την ακολουθήσετε πιστά.
> 
> ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
> Ένα σπέσιαλ ρόφημα αποτελούμενο από:
> - 6 γρ. γάλα αρμεγμένα από το δεξί βυζί ινδικής νυφίτσας.
> - 14 γρ. τσάι μαζεμένου από το όρος Αραράτ.
> - 3 κουταλιές κεφτεδίνη (ζουμί από κεφτεδάκια για άμεση λήψη πρωτεϊνών).
> - 7 αυγά μαγαδασκαρινής αγριόχηνας σε σκόνη.
> - 46 γρ. ούρα πακιστανικής γουρούνας (κατάλληλα για λιποδιάλυση).
> ...


Ετσι εξηγείται γιατί ...."τσάκισες" τα σουβλάκια στη Ψάθα !!  ::

----------


## BirdHunt3r

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Χάστε 36 κιλά σε 12 μέρες. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Requiem for a dream μου θυμίζει αυτό..  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Mια γυναίκα κατά τη διάρκεια που ο άντρας της λείπει στη δουλειά φέρνει τον εραστή της στο σπίτι...
Ο 9χρονος γιος της γυρνάει σπίτι πιο νωρίς, τους βλέπει, και κρύβεται στη ντουλάπα για να παρακολουθεί!!
Εντελώς ξαφνικά όμως γυρνάει στο σπίτι και ο πατέρας του παιδιού.
Τότε η γυναίκα κρύβει γρήγορα τον εραστή της στη ντουλάπα μην ξέροντας ότι είναι ήδη εκεί το παιδί της!!!

Το μικρό αγόρι λέει: 'Σκοτεινά εδώ.'
Ο άντρας λεει: 'Ναι είναι.'
Αγόρι: 'Εχω μία μπαλα του μπέιζμπολ!'
Αντρας: 'Μπράβο'
Αγόρι: 'Θες να την αγοράσεις ?'
Αντρας: 'Οχι ευχαριστώ'
Αγόρι: 'Εντάξει! Αλλά ο μπαμπάς μου είναι εκεί έξω!!'
Αντρας: 'OK, λέγε πόσα??'
Αγόρι: '250$'
Αντρας: 'Την παίρνω'

Σε λίγες εβδομάδες συμβαίνει ακριβώς το ιδιο πράγμα και έτσι το αγόρι και ο εραστής βρίσκονται ξανά στην ντουλάπα!
Αγόρι: 'Σκοτεινά εδώ.'
Αντρας: 'Ναι είναι.'
Αγόρι: 'Εχω ένα ρόπαλο του μπέιζμπολ!!'
Ο άντρας θυμάται την προηγούμενη φορά οπότε ρωτάει το αγόρι, ' Λέγε πόσα?' 
Αγορι: '750$'
Αντρας: 'Το παίρνω'

Μερικές ημέρες αργότερα, ο πατέρας λέει στο μικρό του γιο 'Πάρε το ρόπαλο σου και τη μπάλα του μπέιζμπολ
και πάμε στο πάρκο να παίξουμε σαν πατέρας με γιο! '
Ετσι το αγορι λέει 'Δεν μπορώ, τα πούλησα και τα δύο'
'Ποσο?', τον ρωτά ανυποψίαστος ο πατέρας του.
Αγορι: '1000$'
Πατέρας: 'Είναι απαίσιο που συμπεριφέρεσαι κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο στους φίλους σου, ντρέπομαι που είμαι πατέρας σου.
Πάμε γρήγορα στην εκκλησία να εξομολογηθείς'
και τον τραβάει προς την εκκλησία.
Φθάνοντας, ο πατέρας του μικρού παιδιού τον βαζει να καθήσει και κλείνει πίσω του την πόρτα του εξομολογητηρίου.
Το αγόρι λέει: "Σκοτεινά εδώ"
Και ο παπάς απαντά: "Μη ξαναρχίζεις, πόσα θες?!!!"

----------


## NetTraptor

Ήταν μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο ένα
ζευγάρι και έτρεχε με 60 χλμ...
Κάποια στιγμή λέει η γυναίκα:
-Μήτσο μου, το ξέρω οτι είμαστε
παντρεμένοι εδώ και 20 χρόνια
αλλά θέλω διαζύγιο...
Ο Μήτσος δεν λέει τιποτα, απλώς
αυξάνει ταχύτητα και φτάνει στα 70.
Η γυναίκα του λέει:
-Θέλω να χωρίσουμε επειδή τα
έχω με τον καλύτερό σου φίλο,
που είναι και καλύτερος εραστής
απο σενα...
Ο Μήτσος αρχίζει να θυμώνει, αλλά
δε λέει τίποτα, απλώς αυξάνει
ταχύτητα και φτάνει στα 80χλμ. Η
γυναίκα του συνεχίζει...
-Θέλω το σπίτι και τα παιδιά...
Ο Μήτσος δε μιλάει και αυξάνει στα 90...
-Θέλω και όλες τις καταθέσεις και
όλες τις πιστωτικές...
Ο Μήτσος φουλάρει στα 100 και
κατευθύνεται προς έναν τοίχο,
οπότε απορημένη η γυναίκα του
τον ρωτάει...
-Εσύ Μήτσο δεν θέλεις τίποτα;
Και εκείνος απαντάει λίγο πριν
χτυπήσουν στον τοίχο...
-Έχω όλα όσα χρειάζομαι.
-Τι έχεις Μήτσο;
Και απαντάει εκείνος
-Αερόσακο!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Κάποιος καθόταν στο μπαρ του αεροδρομίου της Ατλάντα, όπου πρόσεξε μια πανέμορφη γυναίκα να κάθεται δίπλα του. 
Σκέφτηκε:
- "Πω πω, κουκλάρα, πρέπει να είναι αεροσυνοδός. Αλλά σε ποια εταιρία να δουλεύει;"
Ελπίζοντας να σπάσει τον πάγο, σκύβει στο πλάι και ψυθιρίζει το σλόγκαν της Delta:
- "Love to fly and it shows?"
Εκείνη τον κάρφωσε με ένα παραξενεμένο βλέμα, οπότε αυτός σκέφτεται: - "Μπα, δεν δουλεύει για τη Delta..."
Λίγο αργότερα, θυμήθηκε ένα άλλο σλόγκαν, αυτό της American Airlines: - "Something special in the air?" 
Εκείνη τον κοίταξε με το ίδιο παραξενεμένο βλέμα, οπότε αυτός ξέγραψε και την American Airlines. Αμέσως μετά δοκίμασε το σλόγκαν της United: - "I would really love to fly your friendly skies?" 
Αυτή τη φορά η γυναίκα γύρισε και του απάντησε εκνευρισμένη:
- "What the f** do you want?" 
Αυτός χαμογέλασε και κάθησε κανονικά στην καρέκλα του...
- "Aaaa, Olympic Airways..."

----------


## JB172

Σε ένα τσίρκο ο ιδιοκτήτης βάζει μια αγγελία για να βρει κάποιον που να μπορεί να κάνει νούμερο με λιοντάρια. Εμφανίζεται ένας όμορφος νεαρός γύρω στα 25 και μια κουκλάρα ξανθιά, περίπου στην ίδια ηλικία.

Ο ιδιοκτήτης τους λέει:
- "Κοιτάξτε, δεν θα σας πω ψέματα... Εχω ένα πολύ άγριο λιοντάρι. Έφαγε τον προηγούμενο που το είχε εξημερώσει και γι' αυτό φροντίστε να την ξέρετε καλά τη δουλειά. Λοιπόν, θα χρειαστείτε αυτό το όπλο, το μαστίγιο και το σκαμνί. 

Ποιος θέλει να ξεκινήσει πρώτος;"
- "Εγώ", λέει η κοπέλα, ο οποία δεν αγγίζει καν το μαστίγιο, το όπλο και το σκαμνί, ανοίγει την πόρτα του κλουβιού και μπαίνει μέσα. Το λιοντάρι την κοιτάζει, γλείφεται και ετοιμάζεται να ορμήσει. Στα μισά της απόστασης, εκείνη ξεκουμπώνει τη φόρμα της και αποκαλύπτει ένα καταπληκτικό γυμνό κορμί. Το λιοντάρι "παγώνει" και μετά αρχίζει να την πλησιάζει σιγά σιγά, σαν ερωτευμένο γατάκι, γουργουρίζοντας. Πλησιάζει και αρχίζει να της γλύφει τα πόδια. Της γλύφει τις γάμπες και ανεβαίνει στους γλουτούς για να ακουμπήσει κάποια στιγμή το κεφάλι του, σαν νυσταγμένο μωράκι στην αγκαλιά της.

Ο ιδιοκτήτης έχει μείνει με το στόμα ανοιχτό...
- "Απίστευτο! Ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν είδα κάτι τέτοιο", λέει και γυρνώντας στον νεαρό: "Εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό;"
- "Φυσικά", λέει εκείνος. "Αν πάρεις το λιοντάρι απ'τη μέση..."  ::

----------


## JB172

Είναι βράδυ και το ζευγάρι μόλις έχει κάνει έρωτα και χαλαρώνει. Η γυναίκα λέει στον άντρα της:
- "Πεινάω, τι θα έλεγες για κανένα σουβλάκι;"
- "Και γω", λέει ο άντρας, "θα πεταχτώ να πάρω".
Φοράει πρόχειρα κάποια ρούχα και ξεκινά για το σουβλατζίδικο. Την ώρα που ετοιμαζόταν να μπει στο αμάξι του, σταματάει δίπλα του ένα αυτοκίνητο και βγαίνει απόμέσα μια κουκλάρα και τον ρωτά:
- "Σας παρακαλώ, μήπως ξέρετε πως θα πάω στην οδό Τάδε 15;"
Αγαλμα ο τύπος της ψελλίζει:
- "Θα πάτε ίσια, δύο στενά πιο κάτω δεξιά και στο τρίτο αριστερά".
Η κοπέλα:
- "Αχ, δεν μπορώ να προσανατολιστώ εύκολα τη νύχτα, σας παρακαλώ μπορείτε να με πάτε, θα σας χρωστάω μεγάλη χάρη..."
Αν και ο δρόμος δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με το σουβλατζίδικο, δέχτηκε (χωρίς δυσκολία) να την εξυπηρετήσει. Φτάνοντας στην οδό Τάδε 15 του λέει η κούκλα:
- "Ξέρετε, είναι μερικές μέρες που έχω μετακομίσει εδώ και δεν βρίσκω εύκολα το σπίτι τα βράδια. Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την εξυπηρέτηση, θα ήθελα να έρθετε πάνω να σας κεράσω κάτι".
- "Οχι, ευχαριστώ, είναι αργά μια άλλη φορά ίσως..."
- "Οχι, επιμένω να έρθετε! Δεν θα αργήσετε".
Με τα πολλά ανεβαίνουν επάνω, το σπίτι ήταν τεράστιο και όμορφο και η κοπέλα του προτείνει να βάλει κάτι να πιει μέχρι να φορέσει κάτι πιο ανάλαφρο. Ο τύπος δεν κατάλαβε πότε έβαλε το ποτό να πιει, πότε είδε την τύπισσα να εμφανίζεται σας θεά, πότε βρέθηκαν στο κρεβάτι... Κάποια στιγμή, μέσα από την ευχάριστη κούραση που είχε περάσει, άνοιξε το μάτι του και είδε από το παράθυρο να μπαίνει το πρώτο φως της ημέρας (τον είχε πάρει ο ύπνος).
- Ωχ Παναγία μου! Ξέχασα τη γυναίκα μου!!", είπε και έφυγε τρέχοντας ψάχνοντας να βρει παράλληλα μια καλή δικαιολογία για να της πει. Πράγματι, στον δρόμο της επιστροφής, σκέφτηκε κάτι που τον έκανε να παρακάμψει και να περάσει από ένα χαρτοπολείο και να αγοράσει ένα τεμπεσίρι, το οποίο και έτριψε στα χέρια του. Κάποια στιγμή έφτασε στο σπίτι του όπου και βρήκε την γυναίκα του να ωρύεται:
- "Που ήσουνα βρε παλιοτόμαρο όλο το βράδυ;;;; Που στο διάολο πήγες παλιοαλήτη;;;; Που κοπροσκύλιαζες όλο το βράδυ και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω;;;"
- "Που να στα λέω, δεν θα το πιστέψεις αγάπη μου. Την ώρα που έφυγα από εδώ και πριν μπω στο αμάξι, σταματά ένα αυτοκίνητο δίπλα μου και κατεβαίνει μία θεογκόμενα που με ρώτησε για κάποια οδό. Της είπα πως ακριβώς θα πάει μα δεν κατάλαβε και με παρακάλεσε να την συνοδεύσω μέχρι εκεί για να μην χαθεί".
- "Και μετά, τι έγινε;" ρωτά η γυναίκα του.
- "Την συνόδευσα μέχρι το σπίτι της και μου ζήτησε να ανέβω επάνω για ένα ποτό για να με ευχαριστήσει. Δέχτηκα και την ώρα που έπινα το ποτό μου αυτή πήγε να αλλάξει και γύρισε με ένα ημιδιάφανο ρούχο και μου την έπεσε, εγώ δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ και βρεθήκαμε στο κρεβάτι να κάνουμε έρωτα. Ετσι έγιναν τα πράγματα γλυκιά μου και γι' αυτό άργησα".
- "Βρε αλήτη, θες να πιστέψω αυτές τις βλακείες που μου λες; Για να δω τα χέρια σου!"
- "Ορίστε", κάνει αυτός...
- "Ρε αλήτη όλο ψέματα μου λες!!!! Πάλι για μπιλιάρδο είχες πάει;;;;;"

----------


## bedazzled

> Κάποιος καθόταν στο μπαρ του αεροδρομίου της Ατλάντα, όπου πρόσεξε μια πανέμορφη γυναίκα να κάθεται δίπλα του. 
> Σκέφτηκε:
> - "Πω πω, κουκλάρα, πρέπει να είναι αεροσυνοδός. Αλλά σε ποια εταιρία να δουλεύει;"
> Ελπίζοντας να σπάσει τον πάγο, σκύβει στο πλάι και ψυθιρίζει το σλόγκαν της Delta:
> - "Love to fly and it shows?"
> Εκείνη τον κάρφωσε με ένα παραξενεμένο βλέμα, οπότε αυτός σκέφτεται: - "Μπα, δεν δουλεύει για τη Delta..."
> Λίγο αργότερα, θυμήθηκε ένα άλλο σλόγκαν, αυτό της American Airlines: - "Something special in the air?" 
> Εκείνη τον κοίταξε με το ίδιο παραξενεμένο βλέμα, οπότε αυτός ξέγραψε και την American Airlines. Αμέσως μετά δοκίμασε το σλόγκαν της United: - "I would really love to fly your friendly skies?" 
> Αυτή τη φορά η γυναίκα γύρισε και του απάντησε εκνευρισμένη:
> ...


Κλασική Ελληνίδα, karalol.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billaros

> Κάποιος καθόταν στο μπαρ του αεροδρομίου της Ατλάντα, όπου πρόσεξε μια πανέμορφη γυναίκα να κάθεται δίπλα του.
> Σκέφτηκε:
> - "Πω πω, κουκλάρα, πρέπει να είναι αεροσυνοδός. Αλλά σε ποια εταιρία να δουλεύει;"
> Ελπίζοντας να σπάσει τον πάγο, σκύβει στο πλάι και ψυθιρίζει το σλόγκαν της Delta:
> - "Love to fly and it shows?"
> Εκείνη τον κάρφωσε με ένα παραξενεμένο βλέμα, οπότε αυτός σκέφτεται: - "Μπα, δεν δουλεύει για τη Delta..."
> Λίγο αργότερα, θυμήθηκε ένα άλλο σλόγκαν, αυτό της American Airlines: - "Something special in the air?"
> Εκείνη τον κοίταξε με το ίδιο παραξενεμένο βλέμα, οπότε αυτός ξέγραψε και την American Airlines. Αμέσως μετά δοκίμασε το σλόγκαν της United: - "I would really love to fly your friendly skies?"
> Αυτή τη φορά η γυναίκα γύρισε και του απάντησε εκνευρισμένη:
> ...


Βλεπω να σου κανει μηνυση ο Paparazzi για κλοπη πνευματικων δικαιωματων!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billouris

> Είναι βράδυ και το ζευγάρι μόλις έχει κάνει έρωτα και χαλαρώνει. Η γυναίκα λέει στον άντρα της:
> - "Πεινάω, τι θα έλεγες για κανένα σουβλάκι;"
> - "Και γω", λέει ο άντρας, "θα πεταχτώ να πάρω".
> Φοράει πρόχειρα κάποια ρούχα και ξεκινά για το σουβλατζίδικο. Την ώρα που ετοιμαζόταν να μπει στο αμάξι του, σταματάει δίπλα του ένα αυτοκίνητο και βγαίνει απόμέσα μια κουκλάρα και τον ρωτά:
> - "Σας παρακαλώ, μήπως ξέρετε πως θα πάω στην οδό Τάδε 15;"
> Αγαλμα ο τύπος της ψελλίζει:
> - "Θα πάτε ίσια, δύο στενά πιο κάτω δεξιά και στο τρίτο αριστερά".
> Η κοπέλα:
> - "Αχ, δεν μπορώ να προσανατολιστώ εύκολα τη νύχτα, σας παρακαλώ μπορείτε να με πάτε, θα σας χρωστάω μεγάλη χάρη..."
> ...


Το έχουνε ξαναγράψει.

----------


## JB172

> Το έχουνε ξαναγράψει.


Με τόσα που έχουμε γράψει εδώ μέσα, που να το θυμάμαι.  ::  
Για ρίξε κανένα καινούργιο και εσύ.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μου το 'παν τις προάλλες...
Πάει ο Αγγελάκας στη καντίνα του σχολείου του όταν ήταν μικρός...

-Γεια, θέλω μια τυρόοοπιτα...
-Εχμ, συγνώμη Γιαννάκη μου μας τελείωσαν
-Ε τότε μια σπανακόοοπιτα...
-Βρε Γιάννη ξέρεις κι αυτές μας τελείωσαν
-Ε μα τι έεεχετε...
-Ε να μας έχει μίνει μια πίτσα
-ΤΟΤΕ ΤΗ ΠΙΤΣΑ, ΤΗ ΠΙΤΣΑ, ΤΗ ΠΙΙΙΤΣΑ...

----------


## jamesbond

ποιος είναι ο αγγελάκας? δεν κατάλαβα τπτ

----------


## bedazzled

> ποιος είναι ο αγγελάκας? δεν κατάλαβα τπτ


Ούτε εγώ το κατάλαβα αυτό με την πίτσα...

----------


## Neuro

Αν δε χωράς μέσα σε μια άθλια πατρίδα
Αν δε σου φτάνει μια ελπίδα τυφλή
Αν δε χώρας μέσα σε μια ονειροπαγίδα
Αν δε χώρας σε μια αγκαλιά φυλακή

*Τότε τι κρίμα, τι κρίμα, τι κρίμα*
παντού περισσεύεις και παντού ξεψυχάς
*Τότε τι κρίμα, τι κρίμα, τι κρίμα*
δεν χώρας πουθενά δεν χώρας πουθενά

*Τότε τι κρίμα, τι κρίμα, τι κρίμα*
παντού περισσεύεις και παντού ξεψυχάς
*Τότε τι κρίμα, τι κρίμα, τι κρίμα*
δεν χώρας πουθενά πουθενά πουθενά

*Αν δε χώρας μέσα σ' εν' άνοστο αστείο*
Αν δε σου φτάνει μια σκληρή προσευχή
Αν δε χώρας μέσα σ' ένα ψυχοπορνείο
Αν δε χώρας σ' ένα σπασμένο κορμί

Γιάννης Αγγελάκας




> Μου το 'παν τις προάλλες...
> Πάει ο Αγγελάκας στη καντίνα του σχολείου του όταν ήταν μικρός...
> 
> -Γεια, θέλω μια τυρόοοπιτα...
> -Εχμ, συγνώμη Γιαννάκη μου μας τελείωσαν
> -Ε τότε μια σπανακόοοπιτα...
> -Βρε Γιάννη ξέρεις κι αυτές μας τελείωσαν
> -Ε μα τι έεεχετε...
> -Ε να μας έχει μίνει μια πίτσα
> -ΤΟΤΕ ΤΗ ΠΙΤΣΑ, ΤΗ ΠΙΤΣΑ, ΤΗ ΠΙΙΙΤΣΑ...

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
> ..."
> 
> 
> Βλεπω να σου κανει μηνυση ο Paparazzi για κλοπη πνευματικων δικαιωματων!!



Στην προτελευταία σελίδα όλα από paparazzi είναι...  ::   ::  

Σίγουρη διασκέδαση η στήλη του!

----------


## JB172

[quote=Themis Ap]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Themis Ap":7d676ej2
> 
> ..."
> 
> 
> Βλεπω να σου κανει μηνυση ο Paparazzi για κλοπη πνευματικων δικαιωματων!!



Στην προτελευταία σελίδα όλα από paparazzi είναι...  ::   ::  

Σίγουρη διασκέδαση η στήλη του![/quote:7d676ej2]
Εεεεετσι  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Αν δε χωράς μέσα σε μια άθλια πατρίδα
> .................................................................


++++++++++++++Σωστός και ευαίσθητος ροκάς....  ::

----------


## Chrisov

e-MO: Είναι ο ΕΜΟ του internet . Έχει προφίλ στο hi5, δικιά του ιστοσελίδα και πραγματοποιεί συχνά πυκνά απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας online μέσω web cam

ΔEMO : Είναι ο ΕΜΟ - δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Σκάει Σύνταγμα κατά τις 8:30 με αθλητική και κουλούρι, μέχρι να πιει καφέ να γράψει κανένα στοίχημα πάει 14:30 και την κάνει για σπίτι. 

ΜΕΜΟ: Οι απόψεις των ειδικών διίστανται . Άλλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι ο ΕΜΟ που μιμείται τους original ΕΜΟ. Άλλοι, ότι είναι ο ΕΜΟ στέλεχος πολυεθνικής που γνωστοποιεί τις απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας του με ΜΕΜΟ... 

DEMO: Οι ΕΜΟ με συγκρότημα. Κλαίνε και χτυπιούνται γιατί δεν βρίσκουν παραγωγό και δισκογραφική. Αγαπημένο spot απόπειρας . Το booth σε προβάδικο. 

ΘΑΨΕΜΟ: Γνωστός και ως ΕΜΟ-κοράκι. Γουστάρει να πηγαίνει σε κηδείες και μνημόσυνα. Θα τον βρείτε να υποβαστάζεται απαρηγόρητος από τη χήρα. Αξεσουάρ: μαλλί- πλερέζα, μαντήλι. Hot spots : Πρώτο, δεύτερο, Κόκκινος μύλος. 

ΔΟΣΕΜΟ: O EMO ρουφιάνος. Φοράει κουκούλα με φράτζα. Κλαίει και χτυπιέται γιατί έφυγαν οι γερμανοί από την Ελλάδα. Θα τον βρείτε στο Γερμανό να χαζεύει κινητά. 

ΛEMO: Ο ΕΜΟ που εμφανίζεται στην πλατεία Συντάγματος από την πλευρά της Μ. Βρετανίας με αμάξι πολυτελείας (limo) 
ΠΝΙΞΕΜΟ: O EMO που κάνει απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας κρατώντας την αναπνοή του. 

ΠΡΟΣΤΕΜΟ: O EMO που παρκάρει στο πεζοδρόμιο της πλατείας Συντάγματος 

ΚΟΨΕΜΟ: Ο ΕΜΟ που έκανε απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας με καθαρτικό 

ΣΦΙΞΕΜΟ: Ο δυσκοίλιος ΕΜΟ. Αγαπημένη απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας με ρύζι λαπά. 

ΚΑΘΑΡΟΕΜΟ: To EMO γκομενάκι . Το ψηλοκάβαλο. Σπάνιο είδος... 

ΕΘΕΜΟ: O παραδοσιακός ΕΜΟ, ο traditional. Στην πλατεία Συντάγματος θα τον βρείτε δίπλα στον τσολιά. 

ΧΕΣEMO: Το κουραδάκι του δυσκοίλιου emo βγαίνει με ένα δάκρυ. 

ΞΥΣEMO: Ο άπλυτος emo που τον τρώει το κεφάλι του. 

ΓΛΥΨΕΜΟ: Ο κόλακας emo που επευφημεί τους συνάδελφους emo για την ωραία φράντζα τους. 

ΣΚΥΨΕΜΟ: Πολύ απλά: O gay EMO 

ΚΛΑΣΕΜΟ: Είναι ο ΕΜΟ που δεν έχει φίλους... 

ΡΕΨEΜΟ: Ο ΕΜΟ των McDonald's 

ΣΚΑΨΕΜΟ: Βλ. ΘΑΨΕΜΟ 

ΚΡΑΞΕΜΟ: Αυτόν θα τον βρείτε μέσα στη Βουλή... 

ΤΡΕΞΕΜΟ: Του φευγάτου ΕΜΟ η μάνα κλαίει συνέχεια. Όσο και να τρέξουν θα τις φάνε.. 

ΧΑΡΤΟΣΕΜΟ: O EMO που κλαίει γιατί δεν έχει να πληρώσει το νοίκι... 

ΔΟΚΕΜΟ: Ο εκπαιδευόμενος ΕΜΟ. Θα τον αναγνωρίσετε αμέσως. Είναι αυτός που τον σφαλιαρώνουν οι άλλοι ΕΜΟ για να συνηθίσει το ξύλο 

ΦΤΙΑΞΕΜΟ: Είναι ο βυσματούχος ΕΜΟ . Πρώτο τραπέζι σιντριβάνι... 

ΧΤΙΣΕΜΟ: Το πρωί οικοδομή το βράδυ Σύνταγμα...Θα τον αναγνωρίσετε από τον ασβέστη στο Vans 

ΧΩΣΕΜΟ: Το επόμενο στάδιο από τον ΔΟΚΕΜΟ. Είναι αυτός που πάει για καφέδες, τσιγάρα και ξυραφάκια 

ΣΤΑΣΕΜΟ: O αρχαιότερος ΕΜΟ στο Σύνταγμα : O Άγνωστος Στρατιώτης... 

ΑΣΕΜΟ: Μην τον ψάχνετε στην πλατεία Συντάγματος, κοιτάξτε πλατεία Εξαρχείων. Έχει μούσι και κιθάρα. 

ΕΜΒΟΛΕΜΟ: O άσχετος ΕΜΟ. Δεν ξέρει κανέναν δεν τον ξέρει κανείς. Και όλοι μαζί κλαίνε γι' αυτό 

ΦΙΛΟΤΕΜΟ: Είναι ο ΕΜΟ «Ξανθόπουλος» . Αδικημένος από τη ζωή. Ψάχνει τον πατέρα του. Οδηγεί φορτηγό αλλά σπουδάζει και ιατρική. Προμηθεύει την παρέα με νυστέρια, οινόπνευμα και γάζες. 

ΛΟΥΣΕΜΟ: Πλάκα κάνω...δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος 

ΓΚΟΥΑΝΤΑΝΕΜΟ- Βλέπει τον κόσμο σαν ένα τεράστιο στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης. 

ΝΟΠΡΟΜΠΛΕΜΟ- Ο χαλαρός Μεξικάνος ΕΜΟ 

ΑΜΟ: Ο Επαναπατριζόμενος ΕΜΟ 

ΤΡΕΜΟ: O Emo που του την πέφτουν κάγκουρες - Ο τρεμουλιάρης emo 

ΒΟΕΜΟ: O easy going emo - Ο αραχτός που τρώει τα λεφτά του μπαμπά 

ΕΜ: Ο emo από χωριό 

ΟΜΟ: Ο καθαρός emo 

EMO ΥΝΑ : Ο emo που αλλαξόπιστησε 

EMY: O emo που λέει τον καιρό 

ΕΜΟ-LA : H μοναδική πίστα ΕΜΟ στον κόσμο 

ΧΥΣΕΜΟ: Ο emo που του υποσχέθηκαν ομαδική αυτοκτονία και κατακαύλωσε 

ΝΕΜΟ: O Emo που κάνει καταδύσεις για να πιάσει πάτο 

ΕΜΟ-ΚΑΘΑΡΣΗ: Συντονισμένη προσπάθεια των τρεντάδων 

ETEMΟ: O γεννημένος emo 

ΡΕΜΟ: Ο ΕΜΟ κρυφοσκυλάς 

ΣΤΡΙΨΕΜΟ: Ο ΕΜΟ που πίνει μαύρο 

ΠΑΙΔΕΜΟ: Προσφώνηση μάνας emo στο παιδί της όταν το βλέπει να κόβει φλέβες 

ΤΣΟΥΞEMO: Η επόμενη μέρα ενός emo που τις έχει φάει 

ΠΡΕΜΟ: Ο καπετάνιος emo ή ο emo που προσέχει την διατροφή του 

ΑΡΙΘΜΟΜΝΕΜΟ: Το προφανές 

ΑΣΧΕΜΟ: Ο άβαφος emo 

ΠΑΡΑΣΕΜΟ: Ο emo με πρήξιμο στο μάτι 

PREMO: Ο emo που κλαίει σε υψηλές συχνότητες 

ΑΛ ΠΑΤΣΕΜΟ: Ο αγαπημένος ηθοποιός των emo 

Emojima: Ο emo που μπορεί να προκαλέσει μεγάλη αιματοχυσία 

Emoδότης: Ο emo που κόβει τις φλέβες του για χάρη των άλλων 

Emoτελής: Ο εκκολαπτόμενος emo 

Emol: το στέκι των emo 

ΘΕΜΟ: Ο χοντρός ΕΜΟ με γυαλιά 

KAI VEVAIA TELEUTAIOS KAI KALYTEROS:

EMO: O minimal

----------


## mojiro

karaλολ  ::

----------


## JB172

Είναι δυο πιτσιρίκια και λέει το ένα:
- Να σου πω ένα καινούργιο ανέκδοτο με ξανθιές;
- Ναι, ναι, λέει το άλλο.
Εκεί δίπλα ήταν και μια παρέα από πέντε ξανθιές, μεγαλύτερες σε ηλικία και τον πλησιάζουν με απειλητικό ύφος:
- Έλα, για πες εκείνο το ανέκδοτο με ξανθιές!
Και λέει το πιτσιρίκι:
- Ασε, πού να το εξηγώ πέντε φορές......

----------


## alsafi

Πραγματικά απίστευτο.
Κέρδισε 10-0, αλλά έχασε την άνοδο... στη διαφορά τερμάτων.
http://www.contra.gr/Soccer/Germany/201192.html

----------


## cdthelw

Το πέτυχα σε ένα ξένο site .




> Jerry went to a psychiatrist. "Doc," he said, "I've got trouble. Every time I get into bed, I think there's somebody under it. I'm going crazy!" Just put yourself in my hands for one year," said the shrink. "Come to me three times a week, and I'll cure your fears." How much do you charge?" A hundred dollars per visit." I'll sleep on it," said Jerry. Six months later the doctor met Jerry on the street. "Why didn't you ever come to see me again?" asked the psychiatrist. For a hundred bucks a visit? The bartender cured me for $10." "Is that so! How?" He told me to cut the legs off the bed!" Ain't nobody under there now!!!


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Ήταν ένας τραυλός και πάει σε ένα βιβλιοπωλείο.

- ΘεΘεΘεΘεΘεΘέλω δουδουδουδουδουλλλλλλειά.

- Εντάξει, λέει ο βιβλιοπώλης. Αν πουλήσεις αυτά τα βιβλία σε 3 ώρες θα το σκεφτώ.

Μετά από 3 ώρες πάει ξανά ο τραυλός στο βιβλιοπωλείο.

- Τα πουπουπούλλλλησα!

- Εντάξει, λέει ο βιβλιοπώλης. Αν πουλήσεις αυτά τα 5 βιβλία σε 3 ώρες θα έχεις πάρει την δουλειά.

Μετά από 3 ώρες πάει ξανά ο τραυλός στο βιβλιοπωλείο.

- Τα πουπουπούλλλλησα!

- Ωραία. Την δουλειά την πήρες, αλλά μπορείς να μου πεις πώς πούλησες τόσα βιβλία τόσο γρήγορα;

- Εεεεεε, τους έλελελεγα, θέθεθεθεθεθεθελετε νανανανανανανα τα αγογογογογοράσετε ή ναννανανα σασασασασας τα διαδιαδιαβαααασσσω;





Πάει ένα ξανθό αριστούργημα σε μια εταιρία μηνυμάτων και λέει στον υπεύθυνο:
- Γεια σας, θα ήθελα να στείλω ένα μήνυμα στη μητέρα μου στην Πολωνία.
- Βεβαίως, θα σας κοστίσει 50 ευρω.
- Ξέρετε δεν έχω χρήματα, αλλά θα έκανα τα πάντα... !
- Χμμμ, πολύ καλά, περάστε μέσα, της λέει ο υπεύθυνος.
- Κατεβάστε το φερμουάρ μου. Βγάλτε τη μου έξω. Τώρα αρχίστε...
Και τότε η ξανθιά, με το όργανο στα χέρια της:
- Έλα μαμά με ακούς; Εγώ είμαι...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Αν έχετε ψηφιακή γραμμή, πατάτε τυχαία νούμερα την ώρα που παραγγέλνετε.

Ζητήστε από το άτομο που παίρνει την παραγγελία, να σταματήσει να το κάνει αυτό!

Επινοήστε ένα όνομα μιας πιστωτικής κάρτας (Κάποια ψυχή, κάποτε, ζήτησε αν υπάρχει "καρτωτική πιστούλα"!!!!). Ρωτήστε αν την δέχονται.

Χρησιμοποιήστε γλώσσα CB όπου είναι απαραίτητο (Tango, Oliver κλπ)

Ζητήστε από το σουβλατζίδικο ή την πιτσαρία ένα Big Mac Extra Value Meal!

Τελειώστε την παραγγελία λέγοντας: "Και μην ξεχνάς.. Ποτέ δεν κάναμε αυτήν την συνομιλία!"

Δώστε τους την διεύθυνσή σας, πείτε τους: "Εντυπωσιάστε με!" και κλείστε το τηλέφωνο.

Απαντήστε στις ερωτήσεις τους με ερωτήσεις.

Με την πιο παθιάρικη φωνή σας, πείτε τους να κόψουν τις αηδίες σχετικά με τις υγιεινές διατροφές και ρωτήστε τους αν έχουν κάτι το εξωτικά αμαρτωλό.

Πείτε τους να βάλουν την ζύμη της πίτσας από πάνω αυτήν την φορά.

Σφυρίξτε τους τον ρυθμό από το αγαπημένο σας τραγούδι των Metallica, από το Master of Puppets'.

Μην λέτε τι θέλετε να περιέχει η πίτσα σας. Καλύτερα, συλλαβίστε τα.

Φτύστε παχιά το γράμμα Π.

Ρωτήστε αν υπάρχουν καλύτερες τιμές σε κάποιο άλλο μαγαζί!

Ρωτήστε τι φοράει αυτός που παίρνει την παραγγελία!

Τρίξτε τα δάχτυλά σας στο ακουστικό.

Πείτε "Εμπρός", μην μιλάτε για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και συμπεριφερθείτε σαν να σας κάλεσαν εκείνοι.

Πείτε την παραγγελία σας με έναν αέρα άνεσης. Αν σας ρωτήσουν αν θέλετε κάτι να πιείτε, πανικοβληθείτε και χάστε τα λόγια σας.

Πείτε στον παραγγελειολήπτη ότι είσαστε λυπημένος. Ζητήστε του/της να σας κάνει να γελάσετε.

Κάντε μια λίστα από εξωτικά υλικά. Ζητήστε τα σαν έξτρα υλικά στην πίτσα.

Αλλάζετε την φωνή σας κάθε δέκα δευτερόλεπτα.

Παραγγείλετε 52 φέτες σουτζουκάκι, σε σχήμα fractal σύμφωνα με την εξίσωση που σκοπεύετε να του πείτε.

Ρωτήστε τον αν χρειάζεται χαρτί για να κρατάει σημειώσεις.

Συμπεριφερθείτε σαν να ξέρετε αυτόν που παίρνει την παραγγελία από παλιά.

Ρωτήστε τον φιλικά: "Γεια σου, με θυμάσαι; Είσαι καλά, βρε παιδί;"

Αρχίστε την παραγγελία σας με κάτι σαν "Θα ήθελα... ". Μετά από λίγο, χτυπήστε το κεφάλι σας και πείτε "Οχι, δεν θέλω".

Εάν επαναλάβει την παραγγελία για να σιγουρευτεί ότι την έγραψε σωστά, πείτε "Εντάξει. Κοστίζουν 50 euro. Που να τα φέρω παρακαλώ;"

Ρωτήστε αν μπορείτε να νοικιάσετε μερικά σουβλάκια ή μια πίτσα.

Ρωτήστε αν μπορείτε να κρατήσετε το κουτί της πίτσας. Οταν σας πει "Ναι" βγάλτε έναν αναστεναγμό ανακούφισης!

Τηλεφωνήστε και ρωτήστε τους: "Εκεί είναι το ... (όνομα μαγαζιού);" Oταν σας πούν ναι, ζητήστε αποδείξεις γι αυτό.

Ζητήστε να διπλοτσεκάρουν ότι η πίτσα σας είναι ήδη νεκρή πριν την ψήσουν.

Μιμιθείτε την φωνή του παραγγελειολήπτη.

Εξαφανίστε τα ρήματα από τις προτάσεις σας.

Όταν σας ρωτήσει: "Τι θα θέλατε;" πείτε: "Εννοείτε τώρα;"

Πείτε ότι είναι η επέτειος των γάμων σας και ότι θα το εκτιμούσατε πολύ αν ο διανομέας περίμενε κρυμμένος πίσω από κάποιο έπιπλο, μέχρις ότου έρθει η σύζυγός σας για να της κάνετε έκπληξη.

Ζητήστε να δείτε τον κατάλογο.

Απαγγείλτε τον αγαπημένο σας ποιητή.

Παραγγείλτε μόνο ένα κομμάτι, όχι ολόκληρη την πίτσα.

Διακόψτε στην μέση της παραγγελίας, περιμένετε λιγάκι και πείτε: "Πού είχα μείνει; Ποιός είσαι εσύ;"

Κάντε ψυχανάλυση στον παραγγελειολήπτη.

Ρωτήστε τους τι νούμερο τηλεφώνου έχουν. Κλείστε, ξαναπάρτε, ρωτήστε το νούμερο και κλείστε πάλι.

Πάρτε τηλέφωνο και παραπονεθείτε για την εξυπηρέτηση. Λίγο αργότερα, ξανατηλεφωνείστε και πείτε τους ότι ήσασταν μεθυσμένος και ότι δεν το εννοούσατε.

Πείτε στον παραγγελειολήπτη να πει στον διευθυντή να πει στον επόπτη ότι απολύεται.

Αναφέρατε την απώλεια του μικρού σας σκυλιού στον παραγγελειολήπτη.

Ζητήστε να σας φέρει την παραγγελία σας, ο ίδιος διανομέας που την είχε φέρει την τελευταία φορά.

Αν σας προτείνει κάτι, με δυνατή φωνή δηλώστε του: "Δεν θα παρασυρθώ από τα πλανερά σας λόγια".

Αναρωτηθείτε δυνατά αν θα έπρεπε να κόψετε αυτές τις τρίχες μέσα στην μύτη σας.

Προσπαθήστε να μιλήσετε την ώρα που πίνετε κάτι.

Αρχίστε την κουβέντα σας με τον παραγγελειολήπτη με την εξής πρόταση: "Τηλεφωνική κλήση στο ... (όνομα μαγαζιού). Λήψη 1. Πάμε"

Ρωτήστε αν η πίτσα είναι ενήλικη.

Ρωτήστε για την τεχνική υποστήριξη και τις επισκευές.

Μόλις παραγγείλετε, πείτε: "Aναρωτιέμαι τι κάνει αυτό το κουμπί στο τηλέφωνο". Κλείστε την γραμμή.

Ολοκληρώστε την παραγγελία σας και πληροφορήστε τους ότι η σχέση σας, θα προχωρήσει μόνο μέχρι αυτό το σημείο.

Όταν δίνετε παραγγελία για τα περιεχόμενα μιας πίτσας, συμπεριλάβετε μια άλλη πίτσα. Το ίδιο και για τα σουβλάκια.

Μάθετε να παίζετε ένα μπλουζ ρυθμό στην φυσαρμόνικα. Ανά τακτά διαστήματα, σταματήστε να μιλάτε και παίξτε τον ρυθμό στα διαλείμματα.

Βάλτε τους στην αναμονή.

Προτείνετε στον παραγγελειολήπτη έναν μυστικό κώδικα. Χρησιμοποιήστε αυτόν τον κώδικα κάθε φορά που κάνετε παραγγελία.

Ζητείστε σαν πρώτο υλικό στην πίτσα σας τα μανιτάρια. Όταν ολοκληρώσετε την παραγγελία σας, πείτε: "Παρακαλώ, χωρίς μανιτάρια" και κλείστε το τηλέφωνο πριν προλάβει να σας απαντήσει.

Όταν επαναλάβει την παραγγελία, αλλάξτε την ελαφρά. Όταν την επαναλάβει για δεύτερη φορά, ξαναλλάξτε την. Την τρίτη φορά, πείτε του: "Είσαι λίγο αργός, ε;"

Όταν σας πει την τιμή, πείτε: " Ωωωωω, αυτό είναι τόσο δύσκολο. Πάντα μισούσα τα μαθηματικά".

Παραγγείλτε μια πίτσα τριών μέτρων.

----------


## bedazzled

ΑΠΟΣΠΑΣΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΜΙΑΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΟΣ ΑΝΤΡΑ

Πως τα γεγονότα μιας μέρας μπορούν να περιγραφούν τελείως διαφορετικά από μια γυναίκα και έναν άνδρα!

1. Γιά τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα ΑΥΤΗ έγραψε στο ημερολόγιό ΤΗΣ:
Το Σάββατο το βράδυ τον βρήκα λίγο παράξενο. Είχαμε πει να συναντηθούμε στο μπαρ για ένα ποτό. Επειδή όλο το απόγευμα είχα βγει για ψώνια με τις φίλες μου, νόμιζα ότι ήταν εξ αιτίας μου...επειδή έφτασα στο ραντεβού λίγο καθυστερημένα. Αυτός, όμως, δεν είπε τίποτα. Η συζήτησή μας δεν είχε τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο και τότε του πρότεινα να πάμε σ'ένα μέρος πιο ήσυχο και πιο ρομαντικό. Ξεκινήσαμε για ένα ωραίο εστιατόριο, αλλά αυτός συνέχισε να είναι παράξενος. Έδειχνε να είναι απών. Προσπάθησα να τον διασκεδάσω χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Αναρωτιόμουν επίμονα αν ήταν δικό μου το φταίξιμο. Τον ρώτησα αν ήταν εξ αιτίας μου και μου απάντησε πως εγώ δεν είχα να κάνω, αλλά δεν πείστηκα. Στο αυτοκίνητο, καθώς γυρίζαμε σπίτι του είπα ότι τον αγαπούσα πολύ κι αυτός με αγκάλιασε ψυχρά. χωρίς να βγάλει άχνα. Δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω τη συμπεριφορά του, δεν είπε τίποτα, δε μου είπε ότι με αγαπάει κι αυτός...δεν ξέρω τι να πω, είμαι πολύ ανήσυχη! Επιτέλους, φτάσαμε σπίτι. Τη στιγμή εκείνη ήμουν σίγουρη πως ήθελε να με αφήσει. Προσπάθησα να του μιλήσω, εκείνος, όμως, άναψε την τηλεόραση κι άρχισε να παρακολουθεί αφηρημένα, βυθισμένος σε σκέψεις, σα να ήθελε να μου πει ότι όλα είχαν τελειώσει. Στο τέλος παραιτήθηκα και πήγα για ύπνο. Δε θα 'χαν περάσει ούτε 10 λεπτά κι ήλθε κι αυτός στο κρεβάτι και με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη τον είδα να ανταποκρίνεται στα χάδια μου και κάναμε έρωτα αν και εξακολουθούσε να είναι απόμακρος. Προσπάθησα να του μιλήσω για τη σχέση μας ακόμη μια φορά, για όσα είχαν συμβεί εκείνο το βράδυ αλλά τον έχει ήδη πάρει ο ύπνος. Έβαλα τα κλάματα. Έκλαιγα όλη νύχτα μέχρι που με πήρε και μένα ο ύπνος. Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιη πως σκεφτόταν κάποια άλλη. Η ζωή μου είναι ένα μπάχαλο.

2. Γιά την ίδια μέρα ΑΥΤΟΣ έγραψε στο ημερολόγιό ΤΟΥ:
H Πανάθα έχασε... αλλά τουλάχιστον γ..μησα!

 ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Πείτε "Εμπρός", μην μιλάτε για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και συμπεριφερθείτε σαν να σας κάλεσαν εκείνοι.


το κάνω εδώ και καιρό όταν με παίρνουν στο σταθερό για promotion  ::   :: 

με το που δω νούμερο 212, ή απόκρυψη:

Εγώ: Καλημέρα σας!!!
Αυτή: (σιγή - Ωχ μου την είπε τώρα τι λέω :: 

 :: 

Αχ το promotionόπαιδα τι έχουν τραβήξει από μένα...  ::   ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Ένας μπαμπάς κι ο γιος του περνάνε με το αυτοκίνητο μέσα από μια γειτονιά με εκδιδόμενες. Ο γιος με έκπληξη ρωτάει:
- "Τι κάνουν μπαμπά αυτές οι κυρίες στην άκρη του δρόμου;"
Ο μπαμπάς, κάπως ταραγμένος, απαντά:
- "Πουλούν λίγη ευτυχία, παιδί μου..."
Όταν επιστρέφουν σπίτι, ο μικρός σπάει τον κουμπαρά του, βγάζει 20 ευρώ και γυρνάει στη γειτονιά. Πλησιάζει μια που κάνει πεζοδρόμιο, της δίνει τα λεφτά και της λέει:
- "Θέλω να αγοράσω λίγη ευτυχία!"
Έκπληκτη η γυναίκα παίρνει τον μπόμπιρα μαζί της, τον ανεβάζει στο δωμάτιο και του ετοιμάζει τρεις φέτες ψωμί με μερέντα!
Γυρνάει ενθουσιασμένος ο μικρός στο σπίτι:
- "Μπαμπά, πήγα κι αγόρασα λίγη ευτυχία..."
Ταραγμένος ο πατέρας τον ρωτάει τι έγινε ακριβώς...
Κι ο μικρός:
- "Τις πρώτες 2 τις κατάφερα μια χαρά, αλλά στην 3η ήμουν τόσο χορτασμένος, που μόνο την έγλειψα!"

----------


## JB172

Ένας τύπος δουλεύει στο ταχυδρομείο, στο τμήμα που επεξεργάζεται γράμματα που έχουν σταλεί σε λανθασμένες διευθύνσεις και άγνωστους παραλήπτες. Μια μέρα, βλέπει ένα γράμμα με διεύθυνση "Προς τον Θεό".
- "Αυτό πρέπει να το διαβάσω", σκέφτηκε. "Για να δούμε τι λέει!"
Ανοίγει το γράμμα και διαβάζει:

"Αγαπητέ Θεούλη, σου ζητώ απεγνωσμένα τη βοήθεια σου. Είμαι μια γριούλα 87 ετών που παίρνω μια πενιχρή σύνταξη που τσίμα τσίμα με φτάνει να τα φέρω βόλτα. Χτες στο τρόλεϊ μου κλέψανε την τσάντα μου με 100 ευρώ μέσα. Ήταν τα τελευταία λεφτά που είχα για να περάσω μέχρι να έρθει η σύνταξη του άλλου μήνα, την άλλη βδομάδα είναι Πάσχα και μάζευα αυτά τα λεφτά πόσους μήνες για να αγοράσω λαμπάδες και δώρα στα εγγονάκια μου. Δεν έχω άλλα λεφτά στην τράπεζα και δεν έχω κανέναν να μου δανείσει, και άμα δεν τους πάρω δώρα θα στενοχωρηθούν πάρα πολύ γιατί περιμένουν πως και πως όλο το χρόνο. Σε παρακαλώ αν θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις κι εγώ θα σου ανάβω ένα κεράκι κάθε βδομάδα για να σε ευχαριστήσω..."

Ο υπάλληλος κατασυγκινήθηκε και άρχισε να διαβάζει το γράμμα σε όλους τους συναδέλφους του στο ταχυδρομείο. Όλοι στενοχωρήθηκαν και αποφάσισαν να ξηλωθούν και να βάλουν ό,τι μπορεί ο καθένας και τελικά όλοι μαζί κατάφεραν και συγκέντρωσαν 96 ευρώ.
Τα έβαλαν στο φάκελο και τα ταχυδρόμησαν στη γιαγιά, και μετά επέστρεψαν στη δουλειά τους έχοντας αυτή την θερμή και όμορφη αίσθηση πως έκαναν μια όμορφη, χριστιανική πράξη για το Πάσχα.
Την επόμενη βδομάδα έφτασε νέο γράμμα από τη γριούλα, πάλι με παραλήπτη το Θεό.
Όλοι οι υπάλληλοι του ταχυδρομείου μαζεύτηκαν μέσα στην αγωνία για να διαβάσουν την απάντηση.

"Αγαπητέ Θεέ,

πώς να σε ευχαριστήσω για το καλό που μου έκανες...; Με τα λεφτά που μου έστειλες πήρα δώρα και λαμπάδες και πασχαλινά αυγά στα εγγονάκια μου και χάρηκαν πάρα πολύ. Περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα χάρις στο δώρο που μου έκανες από αγάπη. Θα σου ανάβω ένα κεράκι κάθε βδομάδα για να σε ευχαριστήσω.

Αιώνια η βασιλεία Σου.

Υ.Γ. Παρεμπιπτόντως, λείπανε 4 ευρώ από το φάκελο. Νομίζω πως τα βουτήξανε αυτά τα καθάρματα που δουλεύουν στο ταχυδρομείο...τους ξέρω εγώ τι αληταράδες είναι!!"

----------


## JB172

Η μαμά μαλώνει τον γιο:
- "Είσαι ένας τεμπέλης και ψεύτης! Ιδιος ο ανεπρόκοπος ο πατέρας σου!"
- "Γιατί ρε γυναίκα; Είμαι εγώ τεμπέλης και ψεύτης;", πετάγεται ο πατέρας.
- "Δεν μιλάω για σένα!"
 ::

----------


## yorgos

Hacker ημών ο εν των προγραμματιστών,
αγιασθήτω ο κώδικάς Σου, ελθέτω το Πρόγραμμά Σου,
γεννηθήτω το Update Σου ως εν server και επί του client.
Το patch ημών το critical δος ημίν σήμερον,
και άφες ημίν τα exploits ημών
ως και ημείς αφίεμεν τα advisories ημών.
Και μη εισενέγκης ημάς εις μπλε οθών,
αλλά ρύσαι ημάς από το data loss.

Δι' ευχών των Hackerάδων Προγραμματισταράδων ημών,

Κύριε Root Admin ο Θεός ημών,

ελέησον ημάς. Admin.

----------


## Chrisov

> Hacker ημών ο εν των προγραμματιστών,
> αγιασθήτω ο κώδικάς Σου, ελθέτω το Πρόγραμμά Σου,
> γεννηθήτω το Update Σου ως εν server και επί του client.
> Το patch ημών το critical δος ημίν σήμερον,
> και άφες ημίν τα exploits ημών
> ως και ημείς αφίεμεν τα advisories ημών.
> Και μη εισενέγκης ημάς εις μπλε οθών,
> αλλά ρύσαι ημάς από το data loss.
> 
> ...




ADMIN! Root Ελέησον! αχαχαχαχα καλό!

----------


## ice

> Hacker ημών ο εν των προγραμματιστών,
> αγιασθήτω ο κώδικάς Σου, ελθέτω το Πρόγραμμά Σου,
> γεννηθήτω το Update Σου ως εν server και επί του client.
> Το patch ημών το critical δος ημίν σήμερον,
> και άφες ημίν τα exploits ημών
> ως και ημείς αφίεμεν τα advisories ημών.
> Και μη εισενέγκης ημάς εις μπλε οθών,
> αλλά ρύσαι ημάς από το data loss.
> 
> ...



Xaxaxaxa Τελειο

----------


## Billouris

> Hacker ημών ο εν των προγραμματιστών,
> αγιασθήτω ο κώδικάς Σου, ελθέτω το Πρόγραμμά Σου,
> γεννηθήτω το Update Σου ως εν server και επί του client.
> Το patch ημών το critical δος ημίν σήμερον,
> και άφες ημίν τα exploits ημών
> ως και ημείς αφίεμεν τα advisories ημών.
> Και μη εισενέγκης ημάς εις μπλε οθών,
> αλλά ρύσαι ημάς από το data loss.
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ.

----------


## alsafi

No comment...

----------


## Billouris

Είναι αυτό που λέμε στον κόσμο του.  ::  Θα του πέσει στο κεφάλι καμιά βόμβα και θα γελάμε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> No comment...


No comment... x2

----------


## yorgos

Χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο σε ένα sex-shop... ο υπάλληλος το σηκώνει και ακούει μια γυναικεία αισθησιακή φωνή...
- ...Αχχχχ εσείς πουλάτε κάτι... ωωωωω...κάτι δονητές μαύρους εικοσάποντους;
- Μάλιστα κυρία μου έχουμε αρκετούς...
- ....με turbo δόνηση και ...μμμμμ.... αχαχ...περιστρεφόμενη κεφαλή;
- Μάλιστα....
- ....μμμμμ...με extra παλινδρομική κίνηση και...ωωωω ναι!! ναι!!!...αληθινό δέρμα;
- Ναι κυρία μου εμείς τους φέρνουμε...
- Αχχ, καλέ πείτε μου πως κλείνουν;;...

----------


## JB172

Πάει ένας σε ένα σουβλατζή:
- "Θέλω να μου κάνεις 4 πίτες, αλλά τις θέλω ειδική παραγγελία. Θέλω 2 πίτες σουβλάκια και 2 σεφταλιές. Στο πρώτο σουβλάκι θέλω το κρέας να είναι καμένο από την μία, ωμό από την άλλη, και την πίτα ωμή. Στο δεύτερο σουβλάκι θέλω να είναι πολύ ξερό το κρέας και η πίτα μαύρη. Στην μία σεφταλιά τα θέλω όλα ωμά, με το αίμα τους, και μόνο με αγγούρι. Στην άλλη θέλω το κρέας κάρβουνο, την πίτα μαυρισμένη από την μία, ωμή από την άλλη και μόνο με κρεμμύδι".

- "Μα είναι πολύ δύσκολη η παραγγελία σου", του λέει ο σουβλατζής.

Και ο τύπος απαντά:
- "Προχτές που μου τα έφτιαξες έτσι ακριβώς, χωρίς να στο ζητήσω, δεν ήταν δύσκολα;;; εεεε;;; ε;;;"

----------


## Billouris

::   ::   ::   ::  Πολύ ωραίο αυτό με τον σουβλαντζή.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Εστω και αστα αγγλικά, fishing vs sex !

Top 20 Reasons WHY FISHING IS BETTER THAN SEX... courtesy of Jim "Lead Rod" Boland, Sr.

#20 - No matter how much whiskey you've had, you can still Fish.

#19 - A limp rod is still useful while Fishing.

#18 - You don't have to hide your Fishing magazines.

#17 - It is perfectly acceptable to pay a professional to Fish with
you once in a while.

#16 - The Ten Commandments don't say anything against Fishing.

#15 - If your partner takes pictures or videotapes of you Fishing,
you don't have to worry about them showing up on the Internet if you
become famous.

#14 - Your Fishing partner doesn't get upset about people you Fished
with long ago.

#13 - It's perfectly respectable to Fish with a total stranger.

#12 - When you see a really good Fishing person, you don't have to
feel guilty about imagining the two of you Fishing together.

#11 - If your regular Fishing partner isn't available, he/she won't
object if you Fish with someone else.

#10 - Nobody will ever tell you that you will go blind if you Fish
by yourself.

#9 - When dealing with a Fishing pro, you never have to wonder if
they are really an undercover cop.

#8 - You don't have to go to a sleazy shop in a seedy neighborhood
to buy Fishing stuff.

#7 - You can have a Fishing calendar on your wall at the office,
tell Fishing jokes, and invite coworkers to Fish with you without
getting sued for harassment.

#6 - There are no Fishing-transmitted diseases.

#5 - If you want to watch Fishing on television, you don't have to
subscribe to the Playboy channel.

#4 - Nobody expects you to Fish with the same partner for the rest
of your life.

#3 - Nobody expects you to give up Fishing if your partner loses
interest in it.

#2 - You don't have to be a newlywed to plan a vacation primarily to
enjoy your favorite activity.

#1 - Your Fishing partner will never say, "Not again? We just
Fished last week! Is Fishing all you ever think about?"


Πηγή το facebook group "Δε γαμάς που δε γαμάς, δε πάς για ψάρεμα?", εκεί που ο Koum μας αντιπροσωπεύει επάξια ως αξιωματούχος στην θέση "ΤΡΙΣΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ ΚΑΛΟΦΑΓΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΥΡΟΠΟΤΗΣ"  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Η παλιότερη φωτογραφία του Φελπς  ::  

[attachment=0:1nb8f7qz]ph.jpg[/attachment:1nb8f7qz]

----------


## PC-KILLER

Ένα robot πάει στον ψυχολόγο.
-Γιατρέ… δεν μπορώ να πέσω σε Hibernate τα βράδια. Βλέπω συνέχεα εφιάλτες……
- Για περιέγραψε τους μου. Τι ακριβός βλέπεις δηλαδή?
-Βλέπω συνέχεα τον αριθμό 2!

----------


## JB172

Παλιό αλλά καλό.

Ένας βοσκός έβοσκε τα πρόβατά του σε μια ορεινή πλαγιά ενός απομακρυσμένου βουνού όταν ξαφνικά ένα ολοκαίνουργιο τζιπ εμφανίζεται μέσα από ένα σύννεφο σκόνης. Ο οδηγός, ένας νεαρός άντρας ντυμένος με σακάκι Brioni, παπούτσια Gucci, γυαλιά RayBan και γραβάτα YSL, βγάζει το κεφάλι του από το παράθυρο και ρωτάει τον εν λόγο βοσκό:
- "Αν σου πω πόσα πρόβατα έχεις στο κοπάδι σου θα μου δώσεις ένα;"
Ο βοσκός κοιτάει διερευνητικά τον οδηγό, και με χαρακτηριστική ηρεμία απαντά:
- "Βεβαίως, αξίζει και μόνο να σε δω να προσπαθήσεις!"
Ο νεαρός παρκάρει το τζιπ, βγάζει το φορητό, συνδέει το κινητό του,ανοίγει τη σελίδα της NASA, τρέχει το πρόγραμμα καθοδήγησης δορυφόρου με GPS, σκανάρει την περιοχή, εισάγει τα δεδομένα σε μια βάση ORACLE, κάνει export σε φύλλα του EXCEL και τέλος, αφού τα επεξεργάζεται με πολύπλοκους μαθηματικούς και στατιστικούς τύπους, βγάζει ένα report 107 σελίδων και λεει στον βοσκό:
- "Έχεις ακριβώς 1586 πρόβατα".
Ο βοσκός, με την ίδια ηρεμία, απαντά:
- "Σωστά απάντησες. Όπως συμφωνήσαμε μπορείς να πάρεις ένα πρόβατο".
Ο νεαρός άντρας κάνει την επιλογή του, την βάζει στο πίσω μέρος του τζιπ και ετοιμάζεται να φύγει. Τότε ο βοσκός του λεει:
- "Αν σου πω τι δουλειά κάνεις θα μου δώσεις πίσω αυτό που πήρες;"
- "Εντάξει, φαίνεται δίκαιο να σε αφήσω να προσπαθήσεις".
- "Είσαι Σύμβουλος Επιχειρήσεων".
- "Πράγματι! Πως το κατάλαβες;"
- "Α! Εύκολα. Εμφανίστηκες όταν κανείς δεν σε περίμενε και ενώ κανείς δεν σε κάλεσε. Θες να πληρωθείς για μια ερώτηση που ο ίδιος έθεσες και για την οποία ήξερα ήδη την απάντηση. Και πάνω απ' όλα δεν έχεις ιδέα για την επιχείρησή μου γιατί διάλεξες... το σκύλο".

----------


## fengi1

Το προηγουμενο σε παραλαγη:

Ενας ποντιος συνανταει ενα βοσκο και του λεει: Αν σου πω ποσα προβατα εχεις θα μου δωσεις ενα ;
Εγινε , του λεει ο βοσκος.
Ποντιος: Εχεις 1372.
Βοσκος: Μπραβο ρε φιλε το βρηκες. Διαλεξε οποιο θες και παρτο.
Διαλεγει ενα ο ποντιος το παιρνει και φευγει. 
Και του φωναζει ο βοσκος: Ρε φιλε αν σου πω απο που εισαι θα μου δωσεις πισω αυτο που πηρες ;
Σιγα μην βρει σκεφτεται ο ποντιος απο που ειμαι και συμφωνει.
Βοσκος: Εισαι ποντιος.
Ποντιος: Καλα ρε φιλε που το καταλαβες ; !!!
Βοσκος: Μονο ενας ποντιος θα επαιρνε το σκυλο αντι για προβατο.

----------


## devilman

Ήταν ένας λαγός στο δάσος και μια αρκουδα στην κουφάλα της
παει ο λαγος στην κουφάλα και χτυπάει την πόρτα
''τοκ'' ''τοκ''
-ποιος ειναι? λένε τα αρκουδάκια
-ειναι μέσα η μάνα σας?(ρωτάει με ύφος ο λαγός)
-όχι (απαντάνε τα αρκουδάκια)
-πείτε της οτι άμα έρθει σπίτι θα τη γαμ....σω(λέει με μάγκικο ύφος)
πάει παλι την άλλη μέρα ο λαγός
''τοκ'' ''τοκ''
-ποιος ειναι? λένε τα αρκουδάκια
-ειναι μέσα η μάνα σας?(ρωτάει με ύφος ο λαγός)
-όχι (απαντάνε τα αρκουδάκια)
-πείτε της οτι άμα έρθει σπίτι θα τη γαμ....σω(λέει με μάγκικο ύφος)
πάει παλι την άλλη μέρα ο λαγός
''τοκ'' ''τοκ''
-ποιος ειναι? λένε τα αρκουδάκια
-ειναι μέσα η μάνα σας?(ρωτάει με ύφος ο λαγός)
-όχι (απαντάνε τα αρκουδάκια)
-πείτε της οτι άμα έρθει σπίτι θα τη γαμ....σω(λέει με μάγκικο ύφος)
πάει παλι την άλλη μέρα ο λαγός αλλά τα αρκουδάκια το είχαν πει στη μάνα τους αυτή τη φορά
χτυπάει την πόρτα ο λαγός!βγαίνει η αρκούδα και αρχίζει να τον κυνηγάει
τρεχουν τρεχουν συνεχεια
ξαφνικά μπαίνει ο λαγός σε μιά κουφάλα δέντρου και βγαίνει απο την άλλη και μπαίνει και η αρκούδα
και σφινώνει!
πάει ο λαγός απο πίσω και αρχίζει παπ παπ παπ.....
τελειώνει και της λέει θα σε μαμαγα και στο σπίτι αλλά ήταν τα παιδια..
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

Δύο Εγγλέζοι σώζονται από ένα ναυάγιο και ξεβράζονται σε ένα έρημο νησί.
Σε μερικές μέρες καταφέρνουν να χτίσουν μια καλύβα, να μαγειρέψουν καρύδες, να φτιάξουν καλάμια ψαρέματος από τα μπαστούνια τους και, τέλος πάντων, να οργανώσουν κάπως τη ζωή τους.

Μετά από ένα μήνα, ο ένας ευγενής γυρίζει και λέει στον άλλο:

-«Αγαπητέ Ουίλλιαμ, νομίζω ότι, ενώνοντας τις δυνάμεις μας, καταφέραμε να λύσουμε σχεδόν όλα μας τα προβλήματα εκτός από ένα: το σεξ.
Θα σου κάνω λοιπόν μια πρόταση. Θα σου πω ένα γρίφο και, αν απαντήσεις σωστά, θα κάνω εγώ τη γυναίκα!»

-«Εντάξει!»

-«Πρόσεξε καλά: ποιο είναι εκείνο το ζώο που έχει τέσσερα πόδια, ουρά, μουστάκια και περπατάει τη νύχτα στις στέγες κάνοντας "μιάου";»

-«Ο κροκόδειλος!»

-«Μπράβο! Αυτό είναι!»
--------------------------------------
Σε ένα διεθνή διαγωνισμό ειδικών αστυνομικών δυνάμεων καταστολής της βίας, στην τελική φάση προκρίνονται η SWAT της Αμερικής, η ΜΙ5 της Μ. Βρετανίας και τα ΜΑΤ της Ελλάδας.

Φτάνει λοιπόν η ώρα της δοκιμασίας που θα κρίνει ποια θα είναι και η τελική κατάταξη υπηρεσιών.

Η επιτροπή εκφωνεί την τελική αποστολή:

Έχουμε αφήσει ένα κουνέλι στη δασική έκταση που βλέπετε μπροστά σας. Η υπηρεσία που θα ανακαλύψει και θα συλλάβει πιο γρήγορα το κουνέλι θα είναι και η νικήτρια.

Ξεκινά η SWAT, ερευνούνε με ειδικούς θερμικούς ανιχνευτές προηγμένης τεχνολογίας, στοιχεία και πληροφορίες από κατασκοπευτικούς δορυφόρους, τοποθετεί κάμερες, μικρόφωνα, παγίδες αλλά μετά από 5 ήμερες τίποτα. Γυρνάει στην επιτροπή παραδίνοντας το πόρισμα: Το ύποπτο κουνέλι δεν βρέθηκε.

Σειρά έχει η ΜΙ5. Ψάχνουν μεθοδικά όλο το δασός, χτενίζουν κάθε πιθανή κρυψώνα, οι τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις του λαγού δεν κατέστη δυνατό να υποκλαπούν και μετά από 3 μέρες όλα τα στοιχεία οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι: Κουνέλι στο δασός δεν υπάρχει!!! Προτείνεται η ολοσχερής καταστροφή του δάσους με ψεκασμό βενζίνης και φωτιά.

Η ώρα των ΜΑΤ: Οι αστυφύλακες εφορμούν στο πυκνό δάσος. Δεν περνάει μια ώρα και εμφανίζονται κρατώντας καταχτυπημένη ταλαιπωρημένη και αλυσοδεμένη μια αρκούδα. Με το που τη φέρνουν μπροστά στην επιτροπή η αρκούδα πέφτει γονατιστή και φωνάζει: Όχι άλλο ξύλο, όχι άλλο ξύλο!!! Ομολογώ ναι εγώ είμαι το κουνέλι!!!


thanks adslgr mikedrgk

----------


## tripkaos

Η δασκάλα της Α' Γυμνασίου έχει πρόβλημα με τον Τοτό, που δεν είναι καθόλου συνεργάσιμος.
- Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου, Τοτέ; τον ρωτάει.
- Είμαι πολύ έξυπνος για να είμαι στην πρώτη τάξη, απαντά ο Τοτός. Η αδερφή μου είναι στην τρίτη τάξη κι είμαι εξυπνότερος από αυτή. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να πάω στην τρίτη κι εγώ.
Η δασκάλα δεν τον άντεχε πλέον. Τον πήγε στο διευθυντή. Ο διευθυντής συμφώνησε να του κάνουν τεστ κι αν απαντήσει σωστά, να τον βάλουν στην τρίτη τάξη.
- Πόσο κάνουν 3 Χ 3; τον ρωτάει ο διευθυντής.
- 9, απαντάει ο Τοτός.
- 3Χ13;
- 39.
Ακολούθησαν κι άλλες ερωτήσεις κι απαντούσε σωστά ο Τοτός. Μετά ήρθε η σειρά της δασκάλας για ερωτήσεις. Ρωτάει:
- Τι είναι αυτά που η αγελάδα έχει τέσσερα κι εγώ δυο;
- Τα πόδια.
- Τι έχεις στο παντελόνι σου που εγώ δεν έχω στο δικό μου;
- Τσέπες.
- Τι είναι μαλλιαρό, οβάλ, γλυκό και μέσα υγρό;
- Η καρύδα.
- Τι μπαίνει μέσα σκληρό και ροζ και βγαίνει μαλακό και βρεγμένο;
Ο διευθυντής ανοίγει διάπλατα τα μάτια του, αλλά, πριν προλάβει να διακόψει, ο Τοτός απαντά:
- Η τσίχλα.
- Τι κάνει ο άντρας όρθιος, η γυναίκα καθιστή και το σκυλί στα τρία πόδια του;
Τα μάτια του διευθυντή ανοίγουν τρομαγμένα, αλλά πάλι πριν προλάβει να πει κάτι:
- Χειραψία, λέει ο Τοτός.
- Και τώρα μερικές ερωτήσεις του στυλ "Τι είμαι εγώ". Αρχίζω: Χώνεις τα παλούκια σου μέσα μου. Με πιέζεις, με καρφώνεις κι εγώ ανεβαίνω. Δεν προλαβαίνεις να τελειώσεις, κι εγώ βρέχομαι.
- Η σκηνή.
- Βάζεις ένα δάχτυλό σου μέσα μου. Με παίζεις νευρικά. Ο σωστός άντρας αυτό κάνει πρώτα.
Ο διευθυντής κοιτάζει σα χαμένος.
- Η βέρα.
- Είμαι σε διάφορα μεγέθη. Όταν δεν είμαι καλά, στάζω. Όταν με πιάνεις και με αναταράζεις, ανακουφίζομαι.
- Η μύτη.
- Είμαι ένα σκληρό δοκάρι με σουβλερή άκρη. Καρφώνομαι με δύναμη τρέμοντας.
- Το βέλος, απαντά ο Τοτός.
- Αρχίζω από Μ κι όταν με δοκιμάσεις λιγώνεσαι.
- Το μέλι.
Ο διευθυντής έβγαλε ένα στεναγμό ανακούφισης και είπε:
- Στείλτον και στο Πανεπιστήμιο. Εγώ από μέσα μου έδωσα λάθος απαντήσεις σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις.

----------


## tripkaos

σύγχρονη ρομαντική ποίηση.....

Το πρωί δεν τρώω γιατί την σκέφτομαι,
Το μεσημέρι δεν τρώω γιατί την σκέφτομαι,
Το βράδυ δεν κοιμάμαι γιατί πεινάω.

Έγραψα το όνομά σου στην άμμο και το έσβησε το κύμα
Το χάραξα στα δέντρα και το έσβησε ο χρόνος
Το έγραψα στο τζάμι και το πήρε η βροχή
Το έγραψα στ' αρ..δια μου και ησύχασα.

Κοιτάζω τ' αστέρια και βλέπω εσένα,
κοιτάζω τον ήλιο και βλέπω εσένα
κοιτάζω το φεγγάρι και βλέπω εσένα,
Κάνεις λίγο στην άκρη σε παρακαλώ;

Κάποιες στιγμές νομίζω πως είμαι μόνος στον κόσμο,
πως κανείς δεν με θέλει και θέλω να πεθάνω.
Και τότε εμφανίζεσαι εσύ.
Θεέ μου, γιατί όλα τα στραβά σε μένα;

----------


## tripkaos

Δεν με πειράζει να πηγαίνω δουλειά.αλλά αυτή η 8ωρη αναμονή για να πάω σπίτι.

.. με σκοτώνει!!!!!!!
-------------------------
Μια μέρα, όπως γύριζε ο Τοτός από το σχολείο, βλέπει στον κήπο του, το σκύλο του νεκρό, με τα πόδια ψηλά.
Ρωτάει τον πατέρα του, γιατί τα πόδια ήταν σηκωμένα ψηλά όταν πέθανε κι αυτός του λέει πως έτσι μπορεί να κατέβει πιο εύκολα ο Θεός και να το πάρει στο Παράδεισο.
Μια άλλη φορά λοιπόν, όταν γυρίζει ο πατέρας, του λέει ο Τοτός:
- "Μπαμπά, σήμερα η μαμά ήταν σχεδόν νεκρή".
- "Δηλαδή;;;;;"
- "Ε, να, ήταν στο δωμάτιό της και είχε τα πόδια της σηκωμένα προς τα πάνω και φώναζε "Χριστέ μου έρχομαι...". Αν δεν ήτανε και οι δύο ναύτες από πάνω της να την κρατήσουν, θα την είχαμε χάσει..."
-------------------------
Ένας δραπέτης, καταδικασμένος σε ισόβια για φόνο, έχει εκτίσει 25 χρόνια.
Ενώ προσπαθεί να κρυφτεί, μπαίνει σε ένα σπίτι νεόνυμφων, δένει τον άντρα σε μια καρέκλα στη μια άκρη του δωματίου και δένει και τη γυναίκα
στο κρεβάτι. Ανεβαίνει στο κρεβάτι, πάνω από τη γυναίκα, και φαίνεται να της φιλάει το λαιμό. Μετά σηκώνεται και φεύγει από το δωμάτιο. Αμέσως ο σύζυγος σέρνεται με την καρέκλα του μέχρι το κρεβάτι και ψιθυρίζει στη γυναίκα του:
- Αγάπη μου, αυτός ο τύπος δεν έχει δει γυναίκα για πολλά χρόνια. Τον είδα που σου φίλησε το λαιμό και μετά έφυγε βιαστικά. Απλά συνεργάσου και κάνε ό,τι σου ζητήσει. Αν θέλει να κάνει σεξ μαζί σου απλά συμφώνησε και προσποιήσου ότι σου αρέσει. Ό,τι κι αν κάνεις, μην του πας κόντρα και μην τον εκνευρίσεις. Πάνω σου κρέμονται οι ζωές και των δυο μας. Δείξε δύναμη και να θυμάσαι ότι σε αγαπώ.
Μόλις η ημίγυμνη γυναίκα ξεπερνά το σοκ από αυτά που ακούει, λέει:
- Γλυκέ μου, αισθάνομαι πολύ ανακουφισμένη που το βλέπεις έτσι. Έχεις δίκιο, αυτός ο τύπος δεν έχει δει γυναίκα για χρόνια αλλά δεν μου φιλούσε το λαιμό. Μου ψιθύριζε στο αυτί. Είπε ότι σε βρίσκει πολύ γλυκούλη και με ρώτησε αν έχουμε βαζελίνη στο μπάνιο. Δείξε δύναμη και να θυμάσαι ότι κι εγώ σε αγαπώ...
-----------------------
συναντιουνται τρεις φιλοι για να πανε για ποτο

λεει ο ενας : "μαγκες θα σας παω αποψε σε ενα μπαρακι που με δυο ποτα σου κερνανε το τριτο"

"Σιγα τους χουβαρδαδες" λεει ο δευτερος "ξερω εγω ενα μπαρ που για καθε ποτο σου κερναει αλλο ενα"

"Εγω εμαθα για ενα μπαρακι που οχι μονο σε κερνανε ο,τι πινεις αλλα αμα γουσταρεις ανεβαινεις στο παταρι οπου εχει δωρεαν αχαλινωτο ομαδικο σεξ!!!" λεει ο τριτος

"Εκει να παμε" λενε οι αλλοι δυο με μια φωνη "ειναι μακρια?"

"ααα δεν ξερω που ειναι" λεει ο τυπος "η γυναικα μου το ξερει, μια στιγμη να παρω τηλεφωνο να τη ρωτησω..."
-------------------------
Ο υπουργός υγείας κάνει έφοδο στο Γενικό Κρατικό.

Μπαίνει μέσα, κοιτάζει... ράντζα παντού.

Επάνω σε ένα ράντζο βλέπει έναν τύπο να τον ... παίζει κανονικά.

Αρχίζει να ουρλιάζει:

Τι είναι αυτά; Να έρθουν αμέσως οι υπεύθυνοι τώρα... να κατέβουν... θα αποδοθούν ευθύνες, θα γίνουν απολύσεις!.

Όχι, όχι, του λένε οι γιατροί, υπάρχει μια ασθένεια... που έχει ο άνθρωπος στους όρχεις και πρέπει να εκσπερματώνει κάθε τόσο.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, το αφήνει.

Στρίβει σε ένα άλλο διάδρομο και βλέπει έναν τύπο που τον έχει έξω.. και μια νοσοκόμα του κάνει στοματικό έρωτα κανονικά..

Να έρθουν αμέσως οι υπεύθυνοι τώρα... θα αποδοθούν ευθύνες!.

Όχι, όχι, του λένε οι γιατροί.

Την ίδια ασθένεια έχει στους όρχεις, απλά έχει καλύτερο ασφαλιστικό ταμείο....

----------


## igna

::   ::  
tripkaos+++

----------


## tripkaos

Ο ογδονταοχτάχρονος Μπάρμπα-Γιώργης και η ογδοντατριάχρονη Κυρά-Μαριγώ είχαν δεθεί πολύ κατά την διάρκεια παραμονής τους στον οίκο ευγηρίας.
Αν kαι δεν κάνανε έρωτα, κάθε βράδυ πήγαινε η Κυρά Μαριγώ στο δωμάτιο του Μπάρμπα-Γιώργη, ξαπλώνανε στο κρεβάτι και βλέπανε τηλεόραση ενώ του κρατούσε τα "ιδιαίτερά" του.
Κάποιο βράδυ μπήκε η Κυρά-Μαριγώ στο δωμάτιο του Μπάρμπα-Γιώργη και βρήκε εκεί μιαν άλλη συγκάτοικο του οίκου ευγηρίας, ξαπλωμένη μαζί του στο κρεββάτι, βλέποντας τηλεόραση και κρατώντας τα "ιδιαίτερά" του.
Γιώργη", φωνάζει σπαραχτικά η Κυρά-Μαριγώ, "είναι πιο όμορφη από μένα";
"OXI!" απαντά ο Γιώργης
Εχει πιο εντονη προσωπικότητα απο εμένα?
"OXI!" απαντά ο Μπάρμπα-Γιώργης
"Τότε πες μου σε παρακαλώ τί είναι αυτό που έχει η Κυρά-Παγώνα που δεν το έχω εγώ;"
"Πάρκινσον" απαντά ο Μπαρμπα-Γιώργης...
--------------------
Πάει ένας τύπος σε κατάστημα υφασμάτων, κοιτάει γύρω του και λέει στην πωλήτρια:
- Μου κατεβάζετε, σας παρακαλώ, εκείνο το ύφασμα με τις μπλε ρίγες;
- Πολύ ευχαρίστως! απαντά η πωλήτρια.

Το περιεργάζεται και ξανακοιτά γύρω του!

-Κι εκείνο το γυαλιστερό με το ψαροκόκαλο, σας παρακαλώ !
-Ευχαρίστως! πρόθυμη πάντα η πωλήτρια.

Έπειτα από πολύ ώρα και αφού ο τύπος έχει κατεβάσει σχεδόν όλα τα ρολά υφασμάτων, αποφασίζει το αφεντικό να αναλάβει.

-Κύριε, δεν μπορεί να μην σας έχει αρέσει τίποτα από τα τόσο υπέροχα υφάσματά μας !!!

Σκεφτικός ο τύπος κοιτάει ψηλά και λέει στο αφεντικό:

-Να, να εκείνο επάνω στην γωνία το πιτσιλωτό, αυτό θέλω.

Του το κατεβάζουν, του το δείχνουν, αυτός συμφωνεί και τους λέει:

-Λοιπόν, θα ήθελα 30 πόντους από αυτό.

Γεμάτος έκπληξη και αγανάκτηση το αφεντικό του λέει:

-Μα καλά, σοβαρά μιλάτε; Μας παιδεύεται τόση ώρα για να πάρετε 30 πόντους ύφασμα; Τι θα το κάνετε;
-Και τι σε νοιάζει εσένα; απαντά ο τύπος Kουστούμι για τον π$%^%$ μου θα ράψω.

Μην μπορώντας να κάνει αλλιώς το αφεντικό, ένεκα του ότι ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο, του κόβει τους 30 πόντους. Κόβει όμως μαζί με αυτό και ένα ακόμη κομμάτι ύφασμα 20 πόντους σε χρώμα ροζ και του λέει του τύπου:

- Αυτό, δώρο του καταστήματος, κύριε!!!

Απορημένος ο τύπος

-Μα καλά, τι να το κάνω αυτό;!!
-Να ράψετε κι ένα ταγεράκι για το μ$%@$% της μάνα σας !!!
----------------------------------
Ειναι ενας τυπος σε μια ξενη πολη περαστικος και το βραδακι μπαινει σ' ενα καφε να περασει λιγο την ωρα του. Το καφε ειναι αδειο, εκτος απο μια κοπελα. "Να της πιασω κουβεντα", σκεφτεται..."Να μην ειμαι ετσι μονος και χαμενος". Την πλησιαζει λοιπον και τι αλλο πιο εξυπνο να πει? Συστηνεται:
-Νικος Χιονης.
Η κοπελα δε μιλαει. Αυτος εξακολουθει να εχει απλωμενο το χερι του και επιμενει
-Νικος Χιονης, δεσποινις. Δεν θα μου χαρισετε το ονοματακι σας?
-Ανοιξη, του λεει αυτη.
-Ανοιξη? Ω! Εμεις οι δυο ηταν γραφτο να βρεθουμε. Ολος ο κοσμος θα μιλαει για μας! Θα μας γραψουν οι εφημεριδες!Η κοπελα τον κοιταζει απορημενη.
-Μα γιατι? ρωταει.
Κι αυτος:
-Φανταστειτε το πρωτοσελιδο: Εικοσι ποντοι χιονι μεσα στην ανοιξη!
--------------------------------

----------


## tripkaos

Τις προάλλες καθόμασταν με μια παρέα σε ένα τραπέζι και κάποιος ισχυρίστηκε ότι η μπίρα περιέχει γυναικείες ορμόνες. Αρχικά γελάσαμε αλλά σαν επιστήμονες που είμαστε είπαμε να το ερευνήσουμε το θέμα. Ήπιαμε ο καθένας από 10 μπίρες (καθαρά για επιστημονικούς λόγους).

Μετά το τέλος του πειράματος καταλήξαμε στα παρακάτω συμπεράσματα:

1. είχαμε παχύνει
2. μιλούσαμε ακατάπαυστα χωρίς να λέμε τίποτα
3. αντιμετωπίσαμε προβλήματα στην οδήγηση και στο παρκάρισμα
4. ήταν αδύνατο να κάνουμε λογικές σκέψεις
5. μας ήταν αδύνατο να παραδεχτούμε ότι είχαμε άδικο, παρότι ήταν ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν είχαμε δίκιο
6. κάθε ένας μας θεωρούσε ότι είναι το κέντρο του σύμπαντος
7. είχαμε πονοκέφαλο και δεν είχαμε διάθεση για σεξ
8. και η αποκορύφωση: έπρεπε να πάμε κάθε 10 λεπτά στην τουαλέτα και μάλιστα όλοι μαζί.

Περαιτέρω ανάλυση μάλλον είναι περιττή: Η ΜΠΙΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΙΕΣ ΟΡΜΟΝΕΣ
-------------------------------
> Ο Γεροβοσκός (κορυφαίο)
>
> Ένας τελειόφοιτος της Ψυχολογίας έπρεπε να κάνει μια εργασία για τα
> δυνατά
> συναισθήματα. Ο επιβλέπων καθηγητής του συνέστησε να αποφύγει τους
> ανθρώπους
> των πόλεων, πολλά λόγια και λίγη ουσία και να ψάξει για πηγές στην
> ύπαιθρο. Μια και δυο, παίρνει τα βουνά και σ` ένα χωριό στην Πίνδο
> εντοπίζει ένα γεροντάκι που καθόταν μοναχό του.
> -Γεια σου παππού... μπλα μπλα μπλα ...θυμάσαι να μου πεις μια
> φορά που να σου `τύχε κάτι και να χάρηκες ΠΟΛΥ;
> Ο γερακος σκέφτεται, σκέφτεται...
> -Μια φορά, πριν πολλά χρόνια ένας γείτονας-Θεός σχωρεστον -έχασε
> ένα πρόβατο στο βουνό. Μαζευτήκαμε λοιπόν καμία δεκαριά νοματαίοι,
> βγήκαμε
> στο βουνό, βρήκαμε το πρόβατο, το γαμήσαμε και το φέραμε πίσω.
> (-Αυτό δεν μπαίνει στην εργασία...για να ξαναδοκιμάσω)
> -ωραία...μήπως θυμάσαι καμιά ΑΛΛΗ φορά, που να `γίνε κάτι ΑΛΛΟ
> και να χάρηκες ΠΟΛΥ;
> Ξανασκέφτεται ο γερακος....
> -Μια άλλη φορά, ένας άλλος γείτονας-Θεός σχωρεστον κι αυτόν-έχασε
> την κόρη
> του στο βουνό. Ε, μαζευτήκαμε καμιά εικοσαριά άντρες, βγήκαμε στο
> βουνό, ψάξαμε, τη βρήκαμε, τη γαμήσαμε και τη φέραμε πίσω.
> (-σε λάθος κατεύθυνση ψάχνω, ας αλλάξω θέμα)
> -ωραία, παππού...τώρα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο...θυμάσαι να μου πεις
> αν σου έτυχε ποτέ τίποτα που να ντράπηκες ΠΟΛΥ;;;
> Ο γερακος πέφτει σε βαθιά περισυλλογή...το βλέμμα χαμηλωμένο...και
> τελικά, με ύφος μεγάλης ένοχης,:
> -Μια φορά χάθηκα στο βουνό........
--------------------------------
Μια μέρα, ο Μπίλ Γκέιτς, σκοτώθηκε σε αυτοκινητιστικό δυστύχημα.
Προχωρώντας προς τους ουρανούς, συνάντησε μπροστά του την πόρτα του
Παραδείσου και τον Άγιο Πέτρο, με τα κλειδιά στο χέρι.
Ο Άγιος Πέτρος λοιπόν, του λέει:
- Τώρα βρε Μπίλ, με βάζεις προ διλήμματος: από την μία, χάρη σ` εσένα,
πολλοί άνθρωποι απέκτησαν ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές. Από την άλλη,
έφτιαξες αυτό το λειτουργικό, τα Windows 98, που καθημερινά βασανίζει
πολλούς χρήστες. Πού να σε πάω τώρα; Στον Παράδεισο ή στη Κόλαση;
Και ο Μπιλ, ψύχραιμος απαντά:
- Ας τα δοκιμάσουμε και τα δύο και θα πάω έκει, που μου αρέσει περισσότερο.
- Εντάξει. Και τί να δοκιμάσουμε πρώτα;
- Ε, ας δοκιμάσουμε πρώτα την Κόλαση!
Ο Άγιος Πέτρος λοιπόν, τον οδηγεί στην Κόλαση. Μπαίνει ο Μπιλάκος μέσα
και τα χάνει! Απέραντες ακτές, καυτές γυναίκες με καυτά μπικίνι,
παγωτατζήδες και άλλα ωραία.
Ο Άγιος Πέτρος, παίρνει τον Μπίλ εντυπωσιασμένο και του λέει:
- Πάμε τώρα και στον Παράδεισο.
Πάνε στον παράδεισο, βλέπουν σύννεφα, αγγέλους να απαγγέλουν ύμνους,
τον ίδιο το Θεό να κάθεται στον θρόνο Του, κ.α.
Και τον ρωτάει ο Άγιος Πέτρος:
- Τώρα, που τα είδες και τα δυο, πού θα ήθελες να μείνεις;
Στην Κόλαση βέβαια!!!, απαντάει με σιγουριά ο Μπίλ.
- Καλά, λέει ο Άγιος Πέτρος, λίγο απογοητευμένος. Τον συμπάθησε βλέπετε.
Μετά από λίγες μέρες, ο Άγιος Πέτρος, πάει να δει πως περνάει ο Μπιλ
στην Κόλαση.
Τον βλέπει αλυσοδεμένο, να φοράει μόνο το εσώρουχο του και να τον
τσουρουφλάνε οι φωτιές από κάτω.
Μόλις τον είδε ο Μπιλ, άρχισε να ουρλιάζει:
- Άγιε, με κορόιδεψες! Πού πήγαν οι γυναίκες με τα μπικίνι και οι ακτές;
Και ο Άγιος Πέτρος, ήρεμος του απαντά:
- Ήταν ένα demo.
----------------------------
Τέσσερις ναυαγοί ηλικίας 20, 30, 40 και 60 ετών
βρίσκονται σε ένα νησί και σε
απόσταση αναπνοής σε ένα άλλο νησί
βρίσκονται 4 καταπληκτικά φωτομοντέλα.
Ο 20άρης λέει:
- Γρήγορα να κολυμπήσουμε να πάμε απέναντι
στα κορίτσια!
Ο 30άρης του απαντά:
- Καλά μην βιάζεσαι και τόσο...
Ο 40άρης προτείνει:
- Εγώ λέω να κατασκευάσουμε μία σχεδία
O 60άρης:
- Για σταθείτε βρε παιδιά. Γιατί να τα
κάνουμε όλα αυτά; Αφού και από εδώ
βλέπουμε!!!

----------


## tripkaos

Μπαίνει ο τύπος στο φαρμακείο που ο φαρμακοποιός είναι αδελφή και ζητά προφυλακτικά.

- "Τι νούμερο φοράτε κύριε;"

- "Τι έχουν και νούμερα;" ρωτά ο πελάτης.

- "Βεβαίως περάστε στο παραβάν και δοκιμάστε στις τρύπες που έχει η σανίδα σε ποια από αυτές χωράει η ψ... σας και πείτε μου απλώς το νούμερο που γράφει από επάνω η τρύπα."

Μπαίνει ο τύπος να δοκιμάσει τη σανίδα, πάει και ο φαρμακοποιός πίσω από την σανίδα, του την πιάνει και του παίρνει πίπα μετά μανίας. Ενώ ο φαρμακοποιός ήταν όλο χαμόγελα σκουπίζοντας το στόμα του, ο πελάτης βγαίνει ταραγμένος από το παραβάν και ο φαρμακοποιός τον ρωτάει:
- "Λοιπόν κύριε τι νούμερο φοράτε;" και ο πελάτης απαντά:
- "Ρε τι νούμερα και μαλακίες, την πουλάς την σανίδα;"
-------------------------------------------
Πηγαίνει ο Αχμέτ για πρώτη φορά στο Λονδίνο. Εκεί στον έλεγχο του κάνουν τις καθιερωμένες ερωτήσεις.

- Όνομα;
- Αχμέτ
- Επίθετο;
- Χουσεϊν.
- Εθνικότητα;
- Αραβική.
- Σεξ; (φύλο, στα αγγλικά)
- Α, 7 ή 8 φορές την εβδομάδα.
- Όχι, δεν καταλάβατε, άνδρας ή γυναίκα;
- Ο,τι να 'ναι, δε με νοιάζει.
--------------------------------------
- Μαρία, κέρδισα το Joker!!

- Αγάπη μου, είναι καταπληκτικό!

- Γρήγορα, ετοίμασε τις βαλίτζες

- Αχ, που θα πάμε, τι ρούχα να πάρω, χειμωνιάτικα ή καλοκαιρινά;

- Πάρτα όλα Μαράκι, εσύ πας στη μάνα σου
-------------------------------------
Είναι ένα ζευγάρι νιόπαντρο (η Ελένη και ο Κώστας).

Πρώτη μέρα του έγγαμου βίου τους και η Ελένη θέλει να περιποιηθεί τον άντρα της και έτσι αποφασίζει να του μαγειρέψει στιφάδο που είναι δύσκολο και ξέρει ότι του αρέσει πολύ.
Πεθαίνει η Ελένη όλη μέρα στη κουζίνα και μάλιστα αποβραδίς, μαρινάρει με κρασί κλπ.
Το απόγευμα που γυρίζει αυτός από το γραφείο, βρίσκει το τραπέζι στρωμένο τέλεια, με κεριά αναμμένα και όλα τα σχετικά και ρωτάει τη γυναίκα του:
-Ελενίτσα τι είναι αυτό που μυρίζει έτσι ωραία;
-Στιφάδο Κώστα μου, του απαντάει εκείνη.
Κάθεται αυτός στο τραπέζι με ευχαρίστηση, δοκιμάζει το φαγητό και λέει:
- Ωραίο, Ελενίτσα μου το στιφάδο σου, αλλά η μαμά μου βάζει και κανέλλα και γίνεται καταπληκτικό!
Θα της πω να σου δώσει τη συνταγή για να το κάνεις ίδιο.

Απογοητεύεται η καημένη η Ελένη που είχε κατακουραστεί για το στιφάδο του , αλλά δεν το βάζει κάτω.
Την άλλη μέρα αποφασίζει να του φτιάξει μουσακά, που ήξερε ότι του αρέσει κι αυτό πολύ.
Βάζει λοιπόν τα δυνατά της και σκοτώνεται όλη μέρα στα τηγανίσματα της μελιτζάνας, να φτιάξει πικάντικο τον κιμά, μπεσαμέλ, φούρνο κλπ. ώστε να τον εντυπωσιάσει αυτή τη φορά!
Το απόγευμα που γυρίζει αυτός από το γραφείο, βρίσκει το τραπέζι πάλι στρωμένο τέλεια, με κεριά αναμμένα και όλα τα σχετικά και ρωτάει τη γυναίκα του:
-Αχ, Ελενίτσα τι είναι αυτό που μυρίζει έτσι ωραία;
-Μουσακάς Κώστα μου, του απαντάει εκείνη.
Κάθεται αυτός στο τραπέζι με ευχαρίστηση, δοκιμάζει το φαγητό και λέει:
- Ωραίος, Ελενίτσα μου ο μουσακάς σου, αλλά η μανούλα μου κάτι βάζει στη μπεσαμέλ και της γίνεται υπέροχη!
Θα της πω να σου δώσει τη συνταγή για να τον κάνεις ίδιο.

Αρχίζει να τα παίρνει η Ελένη που τσακίζεται όλη μέρα για εκείνον στη κουζίνα και δεν βλέπει να το εκτιμάει αυτός ιδιαίτερα, αλλά δεν το βάζει κάτω. Έτσι αποφασίζει την άλλη μέρα να τον εντυπωσιάσει εκτός κουζίνας, καθαρίζοντας το σπίτι τέλεια, τρίβοντας ώρες τα πατώματα με παρκετίνη ώσπου το πάτωμα γίνεται καθρέπτης. Το απόγευμα που γυρίζει αυτός από το γραφείο, μπαίνει στο σπίτι που μυρίζει καταπληκτικά από τα αρωματικά απορρυπαντικά που το έχει καθαρίσει η Ελένη, κοιτάει το πάτωμα....καθρέπτης και λέει στη γυναίκα του:
- Α, ωραίο το έκανες το σπίτι, Ελενίτσα, μοσχομυρίζει......αλλά ξέρεις η μανούλα μου έτσι το είχε κάθε μέρα...!

Έ, τότε είναι που τα παίρνει κι η Ελένη για τα καλά, και παίρνει μια φίλη της για να βγούνε για καφέ να της πει τον πόνο της με τον ...Κωστάκη της.
-Κάτι τρέχει με τον Κώστα, Μαρία μου, τραβάει κάποιο χοντρό ζόρι με τη μάνα του!
Άσε, μου φαίνεται ότι βιάστηκα να τον παντρευτώ, έκανα λάθος!
Αλλά η φίλη της η Μαρία την προσγειώνει και της λέει:
-Μην είσαι χαζή Ελένη μου, παίζουνε ποτέ στο ταμπλό της μάνας;;; (κουζίνα, καθάρισμα κλπ Άλλο είναι το ταμπλό το δικό σου! Το κρεβάτι! Θα πάς να αγοράσεις μαύρα σατέν σεντόνια και σέξι μαύρα εσώρουχα, ζαρτιέρες, στρινγκ κ.λ.π., θα δημιουργήσεις ατμόσφαιρα με κεριά, απαλή μουσική και σβησμένα φώτα και θα τον περιμένεις στο κρεβάτι να γυρίσει ........... και έλα να μου πεις μετά....... ........
-Βρες λες, Μαρία μου! Λες να την ξεχάσει επιτέλους τη μάνα του...

Έτσι κι έκανε η Ελένη και ξάπλωσε στα μαύρα σατέν σεντόνια με φούλ εξοπλισμό.. .σέξι μαύρα εσώρουχα, ζαρτιέρες, στρινγκ κ.λ.π., και περίμενε τον Κώστα να γυρίσει από τη δουλειά.
Με το που γυρίζει ο Κώστας από το γραφείο, ψάχνει τη γυναίκα του στη κουζίνα και δεν τη βρίσκει
-Ελενίτσα, που είσαι;
Καμία απάντηση.
Πάει στο σαλόνι, βλέπει τα φώτα κλειστά,
-Ελενίτσα, που είσαι; Καμία απάντηση πάλι.
Κατευθύνεται προς το υπνοδωμάτιο, ανοίγει την πόρτα, βλέπει κεριά αναμμένα παντού, τη γυναίκα του ξαπλωμένη στα μαύρα σατέν σεντόνια με τα μαύρα εσώρουχα να τον κοιτάει και τρελαίνεται ....

- Ελενίτσα, γιατί δεν μου απαντάς τόση ώρα που ...........
Γιατί φοράς μαύρα Ελενίτσα;;; Έπαθε τίποτα η μανούλα μου;;;!!!
-----------------------------------------

----------


## yorgos

tripkaos είσαι πολύ LoL ρε φίλε  ::   ::   ::   ::  ειδικά αυτό με την μανούλα....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

ΚΥΡ ατ ιτ...  :: 

[attachment=0 :: 540cs3]20080914tovima_kyr.gif[/attachment :: 540cs3]

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μήπως έπεσε λίγο παραπάνω;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μήπως έπεσε λίγο παραπάνω;


Μέσα από τα πλήκτρα μου το πείρες?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billouris

Καλά tripkaos έπρεπε να εχεις βραβειο για όλα αυτά που γράφεις. Κάπια τα έχουνε ξαναπεί, αλλά τα έγραψες με άλλα λόγια και πιο απλά.

----------


## JB172

*Μπισκότα Δολοφόνοι, καταζητούνται για απόπειρα φόνου*


Η Lisa Burnett, ετών 23 και κάτοικος του San Diego, επισκεπτόταν τα πεθερικά της, και πήγε σ' ένα γειτονικό σούπερ μάρκετ για ψώνια.
Αρκετοί άνθρωποι την παρατήρησαν να κάθεται στο αυτοκίνητο της με κλειστα τα παράθυρα, κλειστά τα μάτια και με τα δυο της χέρια τοποθετημένα στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού της. 

Ένας πελάτης που ήταν στο κατάστημα αρκετή ώρα, ανησύχησε και πλησίασε το αυτοκίνητο. Παρατήρησε ότι τα μάτια της Lisa ήταν ανοιχτά , και φαινόταν πολύ περίεργη. Ρώτησε αν ήταν καλά, και αυτή απάντησε ότι την πυροβόλησαν στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και ότι κρατούσε τον εγκέφαλο της για περισσότερο από μία ώρα. 

Ο πελάτης κάλεσε ασθενοφόρο, του οποίου οι νοσοκόμοι αναγκάστηκαν να διαρρήξουν το αυτοκίνητο, γιατί οι πόρτες ήταν κλειδωμένες και η Lisa δεν απομάκρυνε τα χέρια της από το κεφάλι της. Όταν επιτέλους κατάφεραν να μπούν στο αυτοκίνητο, ανακάλυψαν ότι η Lisa είχε ένα κομμάτι ζύμης , στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού της...
Ένα μεταλλικό κουτί ζύμης Pillsburry για μπισκότα, είχε εκραγεί εξαιτίας της ζέστης, δημιουργώντας δυνατό θόρυβο που ακούστηκε σαν πυροβολισμός και ένα κομμάτι ζύμης την χτύπησε στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού της. 

Όταν προσπάθησε να δει τι ήταν, έπιασε το κομμάτι ζύμης και νόμισε ότι ήταν ο εγκέφαλος της. 

Αρχικά λιποθύμησε αλλά συνήλθε γρήγορα και προσπάθησε να "κρατήσει" τον εγκέφαλο της τουλάχιστον για μια ώρα μέχρι κάποιος να την προσέξει και να την πλησιάσει για να της προσφέρει βοήθεια. 

Η Lisa είναι ξανθιά.

----------


## tripkaos

μην νομιζεις οτι τα ηξερα ολα αυτα απο το adslgr.com τα πηρα  ::

----------


## yorgos

> μην νομιζεις οτι τα ηξερα ολα αυτα απο το adslgr.com τα πηρα


Και ο DJ, δεν τα γράφει τα κομμάτια, απλά τα παίζει...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ενα απο τα πολλα κουλα που εχω ακουσει και εχω δει απο ανθρωπους.

Μου στελνει ενα μηνυμα στο msn ενας γνωστος και μου λεει αν ξερω να στηνω Ασυρματα Δικτυα.
Του λεω Ναι. Μου λεει θελω να με βοηθησεις να στησω ενα, τι εξοπλισμος θα χρειαστει και τα λοιπα.
Χαριλαος: Για που λες να το στησεις? Εντος Αθηνων? AWMN?
Τυπας: Οχι ενα φιλαρακι μου που σπουδαζει στην Πατρα Μηχανικος Υπολογιστων και ανελαβε μια δουλεια στην Κορινθο και θελει πληροφοριες για την υλοποιηση και το πως θα το κανει. Μπορεις να βοηθησεις?
Χαριλαος: Δηλαδη τι πληροφοριες θελει? Οπτικη επαφη υπαρχει?
Τυπας: Ναι οπτικη Υπαρχει αλλα βασικα δεν ξερει τιποτα απο Ασυρματα...
Χαριλαος: Ποσα πηρε για την δουλεια?
Τυπας: Δεν ξερω ποσα...Να του δωσω το τηλεφωνο σου να τον βοηθησεις?
Χαριλαος: Για να βοηθησω θελω να ξερω ποσα πηρε για να παρω και εγω το μεριδιο μου. Κλεφτες θα γινουμε? Τσαμπα Σπουδαζουμε?
Τυπας: Εσυ ποσα θες περιπου?
Χαριλαος: Δεν παει ετσι.
Τυπας: Μου λεει του εδωσαν 500 ευρω.
Χαριλαος: Οκ 450 σε μενα, και 50 ευρω ας τα κρατησει ο φιλος σου.
Τυπας: Πλακα κανεις?
Χαριλαος: Ετσι παει, Κλασσικο Φαινομενο Ελλαδας... Δεν προκειται ο φιλος σου να παρει τα λεφτα που ειναι ασχετος και εγω να μην παρω τιποτα...
Τυπας: Λεει οτι δεν τον συμφερει.
Χαριλαος: Ας γινει τοτε ρομπα. Εγω τσαμπα δεν δουλευω για κανεναν.

Αυτα.

----------


## papashark

> Ενα απο τα πολλα κουλα που εχω ακουσει και εχω δει απο ανθρωπους.
> 
> Μου στελνει ενα μηνυμα στο msn ενας γνωστος και μου λεει αν ξερω να στηνω Ασυρματα Δικτυα.
> Του λεω Ναι. Μου λεει θελω να με βοηθησεις να στησω ενα, τι εξοπλισμος θα χρειαστει και τα λοιπα.
> Χαριλαος: Για που λες να το στησεις? Εντος Αθηνων? AWMN?
> Τυπας: Οχι ενα φιλαρακι μου που σπουδαζει στην Πατρα Μηχανικος Υπολογιστων και ανελαβε μια δουλεια στην Κορινθο και θελει πληροφοριες για την υλοποιηση και το πως θα το κανει. Μπορεις να βοηθησεις?
> Χαριλαος: Δηλαδη τι πληροφοριες θελει? Οπτικη επαφη υπαρχει?
> Τυπας: Ναι οπτικη Υπαρχει αλλα βασικα δεν ξερει τιποτα απο Ασυρματα...
> Χαριλαος: Ποσα πηρε για την δουλεια?
> ...


Πέρνει τηλέφωνο τυπάς σε γνωστό κατάστημα εμπορίας ασυρμάτου εξοπλισμού.

Πελάτης : Γειά σας, θέλουμε ένα ΑΡ και 3 αναμεταδότες
Εμπορος : Τι αναμεταδότες ?!?!?
Π : μπλά μπλά μπλά, έχουμε πάρει μια δουλειά από Δήμο για το Χ μέρος, για να στήσουμε ένα πιλοτικό ασύρματο δίκτυο
Ε : οκ, τι ακριβώς θέλετε
Π : Ένα από αυτά, πως τα λέτε, τα Access Points και 3 αναμεταδότες
Ε : Τι κεραίες θέλετε
Π : Ξέρω γω, ότι 'να ναι, με τι τα πουλάτε συνήθως ?
Ε : Ανάλογα την χρήση, πως θα τα συνδέσετε μεταξύ τους ?
Π : Με τους αναμεταδότες
Ε : θα έχουν ξεχωριστό Interface για κάθε link ?
Π : Τι αλαμπουρνέζικα είναι αυτά που μου λες, ένα ΑΡ και 3 αναμεταδότες θέλω, τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβεις ?....

----------


## NetTraptor

Do you speak English??? Εεεε πέτα τον κάβο ρε φίλε να τελειώνουμε...  ::

----------


## klarabel

CHINESE SICK LEAVE... I NOT COME WORK TODAY!!!

Hung Chow calls in to work and says, "Hey, boss, I not come work
today...

I really sick. I got headache, stomach ache, and my legs and back hurt.
I not come work"

The boss says, "You know Hung Chow, I really need you today. When I feel like this I go to my wife and tell her to give me sex. That makes everything better and I go to work. You try that. "

Two hours later Hung Chow calls again: "Boss, I do what you say and I
feel much better. I be at work soon. You got nice house."

----------


## klarabel

*PC vs Γυναίκα*



Σας έχει πάρει τ' αυτιά η "δικιά σας" επειδή ασχολείστε με τον υπολογιστή και δεν της δίνετε σημασία;
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ψάχνετε δικαιολογία να της πείτε, ιδού δέκα σημαντικοί λόγοι για να βγείτε εσείς από πάνω την επόμενη φορά...

1. Δεν χαλάει λεφτά. Το κόστος του Internet είναι αμελητέο σε σχέση με τα έξοδα που έχει μία γυναίκα. Μία απλή έξοδος του στυλ καφεδάκι, φαγητό και μπαράκι στο τέλος ανέρχεται σε πολλά λεφτά, χωρίς να λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας την καθιερωμένη βολτίτσα στα μαγαζιά που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση κυμαίνεται γύρω στα 15 € ανά τρία μέτρα. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι το βράδυ είναι ακόμα πιο φτηνό το Internet. Το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο, έτσι;

2. Δεν έχει πονοκέφαλο. Ακόμα και να κρυώσει από ιό, με ένα καλό αντιβιωτικό είναι καλύτερος από πριν. Ακόμα και σε περίπτωση που υποφέρει από τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, με μία φτηνή ψήκτρα ξεπερνιέται κι αυτό.

3. Δεν έχει περίοδο. Η μοναδική περίοδος που έχει είναι η περίοδος αναβάθμισης ή κανένα update αραιά και πού. Όχι, η αναβάθμιση δεν κοστίζει τίποτα σχεδόν σε σχέση με τις τιμές που έχουν πιάσει οι σερβιέτες και τα updates είναι δωρεάν. Μην παραβλέψουμε το γεγονός ότι δεν τρελαίνεται κατά τη διάρκεια που κατεβαίνει το update, σε αντίθεση με μία γυναίκα που βαράει κόκκινα έξι μέρες κάθε μήνα.

4. Δεν έχει γονείς. Πολύ βασικό αυτό, δώστε σημασία. Δεν χρειάζεται να λογοδοτήσετε σε κανέναν αν το κακομεταχειριστείτε ή το σπάσετε. Το μόνο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να πάρετε ένα άλλο και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Φυσικά και δεν είστε αναγκασμένοι να περνάτε άπειρες ώρες βαρεμάρας συζητώντας για την λάμψη, το ΠΑΣΟΚ και άλλα θέματα απείρου κάλλους με δύο ή παραπάνω άτομα τα οποία υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα σας ήταν παντελώς αδιάφορα.

5. Δεν τρώει τον άμπακο για να κάνει δίαιτα μετά. Το μόνο που του χρειάζεται είναι μία παροχή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και τίποτα άλλο. Ούτε σοκολάτες, ούτε γιαούρτια, ούτε κοτόπουλα με 0% λιπαρά και φτου κι απ' την αρχή. Μία πρίζα φτάνει.

6. Είναι κοινωνικό. Μπορείτε να μιλάτε σε chat rooms, σε messengers, στο iRC ή όπου αλλού θέλετε χωρίς να δίνετε λογαριασμό σε κανέναν. Του αρέσει να γνωρίζει κόσμο, να βλέπει ταινίες και να ακούει μουσική. Δεν θα σας παραπονεθεί γιατί πετύχατε την Λίτσα στο chat και της κάνετε prive για να κανονίσετε να βγείτε (ή να μπείτε, ανάλογα τη Λίτσα) ούτε θα παραπονεθεί για τις μουσικές σας προτιμήσεις. Όχι άλλη Βίσση.

7. Δεν έρχεται μαζί σας στις διακοπές, ούτε έχει τον πρώτο λόγο για το που θα πάτε. Μπορείτε να πάτε, να ξεσαλώσετε με τις πο***νες και τις τουρίστριες και όταν γυρίσετε με το καλό θα σας περιμένει όπως ακριβώς ήταν όταν τον αφήσατε. Σε περίπτωση που έχετε φορητό υπολογιστή, μπορείτε να τον πάρετε και μαζί σας γλυτώνοντας μάλιστα και το αντίτιμο του εισιτηρίου γιατί ως γνωστόν τα laptop ταξιδεύουν δωρεάν.

8. Δεν κάνει κατάληψη στο μπάνιο σας σκορπώντας άπειρα πολύχρωμα κουτάκια, σακουλάκια, σαμπουάν, αφρόλουτρα και σερβιέτες, με αποτέλεσμα να μην βρίσκετε ούτε την μπανιέρα ούτε τον νεροχύτη. Για έναν παράξενο μάλλον λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω, η λεκάνη παραμένει πάντα σε ευδιάκριτο σημείο. Για τους παθούντες, συνήθως κάπου δίπλα στην λεκάνη είναι και η μπανιέρα. Ψάξτε λίγο.

9. Δεν κάθεται συνεπιβάτης στο αυτοκίνητο. Ακούτε ότι θέλετε και όσο δυνατά θέλετε. Ακόμα και να το πάρετε μαζί σας σε ταξίδι δεν κρυώνει, δεν κατουριέται (σημείωση: είναι γνωστό ότι ένα laptop δεν κατουριέται ποτέ), δεν βαριέται και ούτε πιάνεται. Ούτε χρειάζεται να κάνετε συνέχεια στάσεις για να αλλάξει στάση, σερβιέτα, φύλλο, ύψος, γραφικό χαρακτήρα, φούστα - μπλούζα κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.

10. Δεν σας βαριέται. Κι ας μην τον βγάζετε έξω (τον υπολογιστή), κι ας μην του κάνετε δώρα, κι ας μην του κάνετε τα χατίρια. Είστε ο μόνος που έχει και είναι πλήρως εξαρτημένος από σας. Δεν θέλει ούτε καν αρκουδάκια. Ακόμα και στην περίοδο αναβάθμισης (βλέπε Νο.3) τα πράγματα που αγοράζετε για τον υπολογιστή τα χαίρεστε εσείς, μόνο εσείς και κανένας άλλος.

----------


## JB172

Ένα ζευγάρι, μικρομεσαίας τάξης, κάνει τα ψώνια του στο supermarket.
Περνώντας από το ράφι με τα ποτά, ο άντρας πιάνει ένα μπουκάλι βότκα και το βάζει στο καλάθι μαζί με τ' άλλα ψώνια.
- Τι είναι αυτό; πετάγεται η σύζυγος.
- Εεεε, βότκα.
- Και πόσο κάνει;
- 10 ευρώ.
- Είσαι με τα καλά σου, εδώ δεν έχουμε να φάμε καλά-καλά και πας και μου αγοράζεις βότκες; 'Αστο γρήγορα πίσω!
Κατέβασε τα αυτιά ο δικός σου και με βαριά καρδιά επέστρεψε το μπουκάλι στη θέση του.

Ολοκλήρωσαν τα ψώνια, κατευθύνθηκαν στο ταμείο να πληρώσουν, όταν ξαφνικά η σύζυγος, αναφώνησε:
- Μισό λεπτάκι, κάτι ξέχασα - και έφυγε τρέχοντας προς τους διαδρόμους για να επιστρέψει σε λίγο με ένα κουτάκι στα χέρια.
- Τι είναι αυτό; σειρά του συζύγου να ρωτήσει.
- Εεεε, κρέμα προσώπου.
- Και πόσο κάνει;
- 67 ευρώ.
- Είσαι σοβαρή; Εμένα δεν με άφησες να πάρω μια βότκα με 10 ευρώ και πήγες κι έδωσες 67 για μια κρέμα;!
- Ε..., να..., για να με βλέπεις πιο όμορφη.
- Κι εγώ τι σου λέω; Και με 10 ευρώ την ίδια δουλειά θα κάναμε!

----------


## JB172

Family buing a car.  :: 
[attachment=0:2ut78s3k]1.jpg[/attachment:2ut78s3k]
[attachment=1:2ut78s3k]2.jpg[/attachment:2ut78s3k]

----------


## JB172

Το πρόβλημα των ολυμπιακών αγώνων είναι το ντόπινγκ, όλα τα άλλα λειτουργούν κανονικά!!!
[attachment=0:117jgu71]image001.jpg[/attachment:117jgu71]
Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι ο Σέρβος κολυμβητής, Μιλοράντ Κάβιτς, τερμάτισε πριν από τον Μάικλ Φέλπς στον τελικό των 200 μ. πεταλούδας. Το χρυσό πήγε στον Αμερικανό και η εν λόγω εικόνα αποτέλεσε σημείο τριβής και εκτεταμένης δημοσιότητας. (Photo:REUTERS)

----------


## JB172

*ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΗ ΑΜΑΞΙΩΝ*
[attachment=0:1xtx5vir]image001.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=1:1xtx5vir]image002.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=2:1xtx5vir]image003.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=3:1xtx5vir]image004.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=4:1xtx5vir]image005.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=5:1xtx5vir]image006.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=6:1xtx5vir]image007.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=7:1xtx5vir]image008.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=8:1xtx5vir]image009.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=9:1xtx5vir]image010.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=10:1xtx5vir]image011.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=11:1xtx5vir]image012.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=12:1xtx5vir]image013.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=13:1xtx5vir]image014.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=14:1xtx5vir]image015.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=15:1xtx5vir]image016.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=16:1xtx5vir]image017.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=17:1xtx5vir]image018.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir][attachment=18:1xtx5vir]image019.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir] [attachment=19:1xtx5vir]image020.jpg[/attachment:1xtx5vir]

----------


## yorgos

LoL ρε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

*Αυγά Τουρκίας ( a la commando)*

*Υλικά*

* Τουλάχιστον μια κότα
* Τουλάχιστον ένας κόκορας
* Κοτετσόσυρμα
* Νοβοπάν
* Μια βάρκα
* Καλαμπόκι
* Πίτουρα

*Ετοιμασία*

Μαζεύουμε όλα τα υλικά. Με τη βάρκα περνάμε τον Εβρο και διαλέγουμε ένα κατάλληλο μέρος, κατά προτίμηση χωρίς πολλές νάρκες. Με το κοτετσόσυρμα φτιάχνουμε ένα κλειστό χώρο, μέσα στον οποίο φτιάχνουμε ένα πρόχειρο κουβούκλιο με το νοβοπάν. Βάζουμε μέσα τις κότες και τον κόκορα. Αφήνουμε το καλαμπόκι και τα πίτουρα σε προσβάσιμο μέρος. Περιμένουμε γύρω στις δυο εβδομάδες και μετά αρχίζουμε να επισκεπτόμαστε ξανά την εγκατάσταση, κατά προτίμηση τις βραδινές ώρες. Σηκώνουμε μια-μια τις κότες και κοιτάζουμε από κάτω. Πολλοί παραλλάσσουν την συνταγή κοιτάζοντας και κάτω από τον κόκορα, αλλά αυτό δε φαίνεται να κάνει καμία διαφορά μέχρι σήμερα. Μαζεύουμε τυχόν αυγά που θα βρούμε. 

Τα αυγά Τουρκίας μαγειρεύονται όπως και όλα τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά είναι ιδιαιτέρως νόστιμα αν τα κάνετε τουρσί.

Πηγή: http://www.hungry.gr/get.asp?table=f...d=966&coms=yes

----------


## papashark

> Το πρόβλημα των ολυμπιακών αγώνων είναι το ντόπινγκ, όλα τα άλλα λειτουργούν κανονικά!!!
> [attachment=0:jj82avxq]image001.jpg[/attachment:jj82avxq]
> Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι ο Σέρβος κολυμβητής, Μιλοράντ Κάβιτς, τερμάτισε πριν από τον Μάικλ Φέλπς στον τελικό των 200 μ. πεταλούδας. Το χρυσό πήγε στον Αμερικανό και η εν λόγω εικόνα αποτέλεσε σημείο τριβής και εκτεταμένης δημοσιότητας. (Photo:REUTERS)


Aν έχετε κανα γνωστό που να κάνει πρωταθλητισμό στην κολύμβηση, θα σας πει ότι δεν υπάρχει photofinish, αλλά πρέπει να πατήσεις το κουτί με δύναμη, γι' αυτό λίγο πριν το τέλος αλλάζει το σχέδιο των γραμμών στον πάτο της πισίνας, για να καταλαβαίνει ο αθλητής αν πρέπει να κάνει μια "χεριά" ακόμα ή όχι...

----------


## Jage

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ

Η ιστορία μας εξελίσσεται στη Σκωτία στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Εδιμβούργου.
Είναι μια παρέα από τέσσερεις Έλληνες φοιτητές, που σπουδάζουνε Πληροφορική. 
Τα παιδιά είναι διαβαστερά και τα έχουνε πάει και πολύ καλά όλη τη χρονιά

Μια Παρασκευή δώσανε ένα μάθημα το πρωϊ και σκίσανε και μετά μαζευτήκανε στο σπίτι του ενός και αραχτοί στους καναπέδες και στα κρεββάτια, το φιλοσοφούσανε κάνοντας το πολύ προσφιλές σπορ της ταβανοσκόπησης.

Αφού λοιπόν είπανε τα σχετικά με το διαγώνισμα, ότι σκίσανε και γράψανε για A και είδανε ότι ξαναγράφανε τη Δευτέρα το πρωϊ ένα εύκολο μάθημα που ήθελε 2-3 ώρες διάβασμα μόνο, η συζήτηση γύρισε..... 

"Ρε παιδιά", λέει ο ένας, "δεν πάμε στη Γλασκώβη το week-end να βρούμε εκείνη την έτσι που μας άφησε το τηλέφωνό της προχθές στην pub; θάχει και φίλες, καλά θα περάσουμε".

Δεν ήθελαν και πολλά οι υπόλοιποι για να τ' αποφασίσουν και σε μια ώρα είχανε γίνει όλες οι αναγκαίες κινήσεις και η τετράδα ταξίδευε με νοικιασμένο αμάξι για τη Γλασκώβη.

Τα πράματα στη Γλασκώβη ήτανε θεϊκά. Και να τα διπλά ουίσκια, πήγε η ώρα 5 το πρωί και τα καμάρια μας είχανε πει το Δεσπότη Παναγιώτη.

Κατά το μεσημεράκι της Δευτέρας, ξυπνήσανε κακήν κακώς και θυμηθήκανε με τρόμο το διαγώνισμα. Στο δρόμο για το Εδιμβούργο συζητάγανε πυρετωδώς τι να πούνε στον καθηγητή.

Αποφασίσανε, στα πλαίσια της σωστής τακτικής κάθε ψέμα να περιέχει και μια δόση αλήθειας μέσα του, να πούνε ότι πήγανε στη Γλασκώβη σε κάτι συγγενείς και ότι ενώ ξεκίνησαν πρωϊ πρωϊ της Δευτέρας για το πανεπιστήμιο, τους έπιασε λάστιχο στο δρόμο και δεν είχανε ρεζέρβα... κλπ κλπ.

Ο καθηγητής τους άκουσε με προσοχή και έπειδή ήσαν καλοί φοιτητές, δέχτηκε να δώσουν μόνοι τους το διαγώνισμα που είχανε χάσει, την Τρίτη το πρωϊ.

Χαράς ευαγγέλια στην ομάδα, κάθισαν, διάβασαν καλά και την άλλη μέρα στις 9:00 ήσαν 4 μικρούτσικοι "άνδρες έτοιμοι για όλα". Δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμη αίθουσα και τους έβαλε σε 4 ξεχωριστά γραφεία, τον καθένα μόνο του.

Σε λίγο μοίρασε και τα θέματα. Ητανε μόνο δύο. Το πρώτο, που έπιανε 5 μονάδες στις 100, ήτανε ένα πανεύκολο θέμα θεωρίας από την εισαγωγή που το ξέρανε και το απαντήσανε πατ κιουτ και οι τέσσερεις. Το δεύτερο θέμα έπιανε τα υπόλοιπα 95 στα 100 και ήτανε μια ερώτηση μόνο:

*ΠΟΙΟ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΟ???*  ::

----------


## Neuro

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Το πρόβλημα των ολυμπιακών αγώνων είναι το ντόπινγκ, όλα τα άλλα λειτουργούν κανονικά!!!
> [attachment=0:3mlb79je]image001.jpg[/attachment:3mlb79je]
> Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι ο Σέρβος κολυμβητής, Μιλοράντ Κάβιτς, τερμάτισε πριν από τον Μάικλ Φέλπς στον τελικό των 200 μ. πεταλούδας. Το χρυσό πήγε στον Αμερικανό και η εν λόγω εικόνα αποτέλεσε σημείο τριβής και εκτεταμένης δημοσιότητας. (Photo:REUTERS)
> 
> 
> Aν έχετε κανα γνωστό που να κάνει πρωταθλητισμό στην κολύμβηση, θα σας πει ότι δεν υπάρχει photofinish, αλλά πρέπει να πατήσεις το κουτί με δύναμη, γι' αυτό λίγο πριν το τέλος αλλάζει το σχέδιο των γραμμών στον πάτο της πισίνας, για να καταλαβαίνει ο αθλητής αν πρέπει να κάνει μια "χεριά" ακόμα ή όχι...


Αυτό που λές είναι το σημείο όπου η σκουρότερου χρώματος γραμμή, η οποία βρίσκεται σε κάθε διαδρομή (στο μέσο της)
στο πυθμένα της πισίνας αλλάζει και γίνεται Τ. Εκτός του τερματισμού, χρησιμεύει και στην αναγνώριση του πότε χρειάζεται να γίνει στροφή, π.χ. στο ελεύθερο.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJJVpcgiIB4

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympic-size_swimming_pool

----------


## JB172

::

----------


## Neuro

Ας παραμείνουμε στα θρησκευτικά
[attachment=0:3pze1hzw]kourkouti-vatopedi-monahopoly2.jpg[/attachment:3pze1hzw]

----------


## Neuro

Ήρθαν τα καινούργια δολάρια!
[attachment=0:3cu3w9ca]newUSD.JPG[/attachment:3cu3w9ca]

----------


## Neuro

Τα ανέκδοτα για ξανθιές τώρα και εικονογραφημένα  ::  

[attachment=2:vrw0fk3b]5-ATT37673.jpg[/attachment:vrw0fk3b]
[attachment=1:vrw0fk3b]6-ATT37675.jpg[/attachment:vrw0fk3b]
[attachment=0:vrw0fk3b]7-ATT37677.jpg[/attachment:vrw0fk3b]

----------


## vmanolis

> Τα ανέκδοτα για ξανθιές τώρα και εικονογραφημένα  
> 
> [attachment=2:6c6t0siq]5-ATT37673.jpg[/attachment:6c6t0siq]
> [attachment=1:6c6t0siq]6-ATT37675.jpg[/attachment:6c6t0siq]
> [attachment=0:6c6t0siq]7-ATT37677.jpg[/attachment:6c6t0siq]


Φοβερά . . .  ::

----------


## Chrisov

Δύο φίλες είχαν 'νύχτα γυναικών' και βγήκαν έξω για διασκέδαση. 

Και οι δύο ήταν πολύ πιστές και αγαπούσαν τους συζύγους τους, αλλά φάνηκαν υπέρ 
ενθουσιασμένες με τα Bacardi και τα σφηνάκια. Απίστευτα πιωμένες και περπατώντας για το σπίτι, 
ένοιωσαν την ανάγκη να κατουρήσουν. Έτσι, σταμάτησαν χωρίς να το καταλάβουν λόγω σκοταδιού,
σ' ένα νεκροταφείο. 

Η μια τους δεν είχε τίποτα μαζί της να σκουπιστεί μετά, κι έτσι σκέφτηκε ότι θα έβγαζε
το εσώρουχό της και θα το χρησιμοποιούσε. 

Η φίλης της όμως φορούσε ένα πιο ακριβό εσώρουχο και δεν θέλησε να το καταστρέψει. Αλλά στάθηκε 
αρκετά τυχερή, γιατί, μόλις κάθισε δίπλα σε έναν τάφο που είχε ένα στεφάνι, πάνω του είχε και μια κορδέλα, 
κι έτσι αποφάσισε να σκουπιστεί με αυτήν. Αφού έκαναν τα κορίτσια την ανάγκη τους, προχώρησαν να 
πάνε στο σπίτι. 

Την επόμενη ημέρα ένας από τους συζύγους των γυναικών ανησύχησε για το ότι η γλυκιά και αθώα σύζυγός 
του ήταν ακόμα στο κρεβάτι άρρωστη από το μεθύσι, έτσι τηλεφώνησε στον άλλο σύζυγο λέγοντας: 
-'Αυτές οι νύχτες των γυναικών πρέπει να σταματήσουν! Αρχίζω να υποψιάζομαι το χειρότερο... Η σύζυγός μου 
ήρθε σπίτι τύφλα, και το χειρότερο; χωρίς εσώρουχο!!' 
-'Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα,' είπε ο άλλος σύζυγος, 'Η δικιά μου επέστρεψε με μια κορδέλα κολλημένη στον πισινό της 
όπου έγραφε...... 

'Από όλους τους συναδέλφους στο σταθμό της πυροσβεστικής Καλαμαριάς. Δεν θα σε ξεχάσουμε ποτέ.'

----------


## NetTraptor

Πως να βάλετε δύσκολα σε ένα Ελληνικό Marketing department....

Advertise this you suckers...  ::  

[attachment=0:u0b2xiqi]SuperWatch.jpg[/attachment:u0b2xiqi]

----------


## vmanolis

> Πως να βάλετε δύσκολα σε ένα Ελληνικό Marketing department....
> 
> Advertise this you suckers...  
> 
> [attachment=0:2m2nlwjj]SuperWatch.jpg[/attachment:2m2nlwjj]


Γιατί, το νέο Renault Koleos πάει παραπίσω ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

μπαίνει ένας ελεύθερος σκοπευτής σε ένα κατάστημα που πουλάνε όπλα και ζητάει ένα όπλο μεγάλης απόστασης με διόπτρα. ο υπάλληλος βγάζει αμέσως το καλύτερο και του λέει δείχνοντας έξω από το παράθυρο :
-"αυτό το όπλο είναι τόσο καλό που μπορείς να δεις από εδώ μέσα στο σπίτι μου που είναι εκεί πάνω στον λόφο». ο πελάτης ρίχνει μια ματιά προς το σπίτι με την διόπτρα και αρχίζει να γελάει.
- «που είναι το αστείο;» του λέει ο υπάλληλος.
- «βλέπω ένα γυμνό άνδρα να κυνηγάει μια γυμνή γυναίκα στο σπίτι σου» απαντά ο πελάτης.

αμέσως ο υπάλληλος βάζει το μάτι του στη διόπτρα και βλέπει την γυναίκα του γυμνή να κυνηγιέται με ένα γυμνό άνδρα. έξαλλος γυρίζει στον πελάτη και του λέει:

- «επειδή εγώ δεν ξέρω καλό σημάδι, θα σου δώσω 2 σφαίρες. την μια θέλω να την φυτέψεις στο κεφάλι αυτής της που&*%ας και την άλλη στο πέ@ς αυτού του αλήτη. αν το κάνεις αυτό θα σου χαρίσω το όπλο».

- «έγινε» απαντά ο πελάτης.
βάζει το μάτι του στη διόπτρα και στοχεύει.
πριν πυροβολήσει σταματά, του επιστρέφει την μια σφαίρα και του λέει:

- «γίνεται και με μία....».

----------


## NetTraptor

BAXAXAXAXAXA  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

Τι κοινό έχεις *εσύ* που δουλεύεις στην πληροφορική, με το αρχαιότερο επάγγελμα στον κόσμο;

- Δουλεύεις περίεργες ώρες
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Πληρώνεσαι για να κάνεις τον πελάτη ευτυχισμένο
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Ο πελάτης πληρώνει πολλά, αλλά το αφεντικό τα παίρνει
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Πληρώνεσαι με την ώρα, αλλά το ωράριό σου είναι μέχρι να τελειώσει η δουλειά
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Ακόμα και εάν είναι καλό, δεν είσαι ποτέ περήφανος γι'αυτό που κάνεις
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Αμοίβεσαι για να ικανοποιείς τις φαντασιώσεις των πελατών σου
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Είναι δύσκολο να έχεις και να συντηρείς οικογένεια
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Όταν σε ρωτάνε ποια είναι ακριβώς η δουλειά σου δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Οι φίλοι σου απομακρύνονται από εσένα και μένεις μόνο με τύπους σαν κι εσένα
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Ο πελάτης συνήθως πληρώνει το ξενοδοχείο σου και τις ώρες που δούλεψες
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Το αφεντικό σου έχει πολύ ωραίο αυτοκίνητα
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Όταν κάνει μία "αποστολή" στον πελάτη, χαμογελάς
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Όταν τελειώσεις κάνεις μούτρα
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Για να αποδείξεις τις ικανότητές σου πρέπει να περάσεις περίεργα τεστ
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Ο πελάτης θέλει πάντα να πληρώσει λιγότερα και εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις θαύματα
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Όταν σηκώνεσαι το πρωί λες _"Δε θέλω να κάνω αυτή τη δουλειά για όλη μου τη ζωή"_
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Εάν κάτι δεν πάει καλά, είναι πάντα δικό σου λάθος
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

- Πρέπει να προσφέρεις δωρεάν τις υπηρεσίες σου στο αφεντικό σου και τους φίλους του
- Σαν τις πoυτάνες

Τελικά είσαι σίγουρος/η ότι δουλεύεις στην πληροφορική;  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Κορυφαίο  ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Και για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε, σε παρόμοιο μοτίβο: 

Μία δασκάλα ρώταγε τα παιδιά με τι ασχολούνται οι γονείς τους.
- Εσένα Γιωργάκη η μαμά σου τι κάνει όλη μέρα; 
- Είναι οδοντογιατρός κυρία!
- Εσένα Μαρία; 
- Είναι ταχυδρόμος ο μπαμπάς μου κυρία και η μαμά μου δεν δουλεύει. 
- Εσένα Νίκο ρωτώντας ένα πιτσιρικά που φαινότανε διαβολάκι. 
Ο μικρός πετάχτηκε επάνω και με ζωηρό και περήφανο ύφος έριξε τη βόμβα: 
- Εμένα κυρία ο μπαμπάς μου δουλεύει πιανίστας σε μπουρδέλο! 
Κάγκελο η δασκάλα!

Το ίδιο απόγευμα πάει στο σπίτι του μπόμπιρα και χτυπάει αποφασιστικά το κουδούνι. Η πόρτα άνοιξε και στο κατώφλι φάνηκε ο περιβόητος μπαμπάς.
- Συγνώμη που σας ανησυχώ, αλλά έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το μικρό. Ισχυρίζεται ότι δουλεύετε πιανίστας σε μπουρδέλο και ....
- Κοιτάτε να δείτε, άρχισε να λέει χαμογελώντας ο "αγοραίος μουσικός", στην πραγματικότητα είμαι αναλυτής προγραμματιστής πληροφοριακών συστημάτων, εξειδικευμένος σε θέματα επικοινωνίας πρωτοκόλλου TCP/IP σε περιβάλλον UNIX, και σε ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών με χρήση νέων τεχνολογιών κατανεμημένων συστημάτων αρχιτεκτονικής CORBA, σε περιβάλλοντα αντικειμενοστραφών σχεσιακών βάσεων δεδομένων OODBMS και σε χρήση εργαλείων Business Objects σε μια εταιρεία επιεικώς απαράδεκτη. Ε! πως να το πω αυτό σε ένα 7χρονο παιδάκι ;;;

----------


## harrylaos

Παει ενας σε ενα σουβλατζιδιο (βλεπε Χανι Λαμπρινης  ::   ::  ) και λεει.
Πελατης: Θα ηθελα ενα Πιτα γυρο χοιρινο, με ξεροψημενη πιτα απο την μια μερια και αψητη απο την αλλη, με χαλασμενο χοιρινο γυρο, λιωμενο τζατζικι, χαλασμενα κρεμυδια, ανοστη ντοματα, καιι ωμες πατατες.
Σουβλατζης: Μα αυτο δεν γινεται κυριε!
Πελατης: Χθες πως το εκανες?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Μία μέρα στην ζούγκλα ο πίθηκος κάπνιζε ένα 'πεντάφυλλο' !!!.
Τον βλέπει η σαύρα και τον ρωτά 'τι κάνεις εκεί ρε πίθηκε;'

'Να' της λέει ο πίθηκος 'καπνίζω ένα τσιγάρο'. 'Αμα θέλεις έλα να δοκιμάσεις'.

Απονήρευτη η σαύρα ανεβαίνει πάνω στο κλαδί και παίρνει το τσιγαριλίκι που της έδωσε ο πίθηκος.
Τραβά δύο-τρεις τζούρες και ΜΠΑΜ πέφτει ξερή κάτω από το κλαδί.

'ΩΧ!' λέει ο πίθηκος, 'τί έπαθες σαύρα μου;'
'Να' του λέει η σαύρα 'δεν είμαι και πολύ συνηθισμένη και έγινα χάλια'
'Πάω να πιω λίγο νερό να συνέλθω'.

Και ξεκινά προς το ποτάμι. Με το που φτάνει στο ποτάμι και σκύβει να πιει νερό, πετιέται ο κροκόδειλος
'καλά τι έπαθες σαύρα μου και είσαι έτσι;' την ρωτά.
'Ασε' του λέει. 'Mου έδωσε ένα τσιγάρο ο πίθηκος και τρελάθηκα......'
'ΠΟΥ; ΠΟΥ;' ρωτά το αλάνι ο κροκόδειλος.
'Να εκεί πιο πέρα στο δάσος' του λέει η σαύρα.

Ξεκινά ο κροκόδειλος και λίγο πιο κάτω βρίσκει τρία τσιγαριλίκια καπνισμένα μέχρι την άκρη.
Κοιτά ψηλά στο δέντρο και βλέπει τον πίθηκο ΝΤΙΡΛΑ.
Ο πίθηκος μες την ζάλη τον κοιτά - ξανακοιτά - ξανακοιτά με γουρλωμένα μάτια τον κροκόδειλο και του λέει:
Καλά μωρή χαμούρα, πόσο νερό ήπιες;;;'

----------


## sv1bjr

Συζητούν δύο ξανθιές

‘ άσε χρυσή μου είμαι πολύ αναστατωμένη’

‘γιατί τι σου συμβαίνει; ‘ ρωτάει η άλλη

‘ανακάλυψα μετά από 15 χρόνια γάμου ότι ο άντρας μου έχει φιλενάδα...’ απαντάει η πρώτη

‘καλά αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα’ απαντάει η άλλη και συνεχίζει ‘ ο δικός μου έχει αλλάξει τόσες φιλενάδες από την πρώτη στιγμή που παντρευτήκαμε που .....αρχίζω να αμφιβάλλω αν τα παιδιά είναι δικά μου.......?????

----------


## Vigor

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, η προοδευτική σύζυγος αποφασίζει να κάνει δώρο
στον άντρα της μια επίσκεψη σε στριπτιτζάδικο.
Φτάνουν στο strip club και ο πορτιέρης λέει στον άντρα της, "Γειά χαρά
Κώστα! Τί κάνεις;"
Η σύζυγος τότε τον ρωτάει αν είχε ξαναπάει σε αυτό το στριπτιτζάδικο,
αλλά ο Κώστας της λέει, "Όχι, απλά πηγαίνουμε μαζί στο γυμναστήριο."
Όταν κάθησαν, η σερβιτόρα ρωτάει τον Κώστα αν θα πάρει το...
συνηθισμένο του ποτό και του φέρνει τη μάρκα ουίσκι που του αρέσει.
Η σύζυγος αρχίζει να υποψιάζεται ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά και τον ρωτάει:
- Από που και ως πού ήξερε η σερβιτόρα ποιό ποτό πίνεις συνήθως;
- Έρχεται κι αυτή στο ίδιο γυμναστήριο και μία φορά συζητάγαμε σχετικά
με ποτά κλπ
- Ας το καταπιώ κι αυτό, λέει η σύζυγος.
Μετά από κάποια ώρα έρχεται και μία stripper στο τραπέζι τους, κάθεται
στα πόδια του, τον παίρνει αγκαλιά και του λέει:
- Γειά σου Κωστάκη μου! Να σου κάνω το χορό που σε τρελαίνει αγόραρε;
Η σύζυγος πλέον είναι έξω φρενών, αρπάζει την τσάντα της και ορμάει
έξω από το στριπτητζάδικο.
Ο Κώστας τρέχει από πίσω της και την βλέπει να μπαίνει σε ένα ταξί.
Πρωτού προλάβει η σύζυγος να κλείσει την πόρτα, ο Κώστας προλαβαίνει
και μπαίνει μέσα στο ταξί μαζί της. Προσπαθεί απεγνωσμένα να τα
μπαλώσει, λέγοντάς της πως η στριπτιτζού τον πέρασε για κάποιον άλλο.
Η σύζυγος όμως δεν τον πιστεύει και αρχίζει να του φωνάζει, να τον
βρίζει, τον χτυπάει όλο νεύρα.
Τότε γυρίζει ο ταξιτζής το κεφάλι του και του λέει:
- Κώστα… φαίνεται ότι απόψε διάλεξες πολύ άγρια γκόμενα.

----------


## yorgos

Τρεις δικηγόροι και τρεις γιατροί, πρέπει να παρακολουθήσουν ένα συνέδριο σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη και ο μόνος τρόπος για να πάνε εκεί, είναι με το τραίνο.
Στον σταθμό, οι τρεις γιατροί βγάζουν τρία εισιτήρια και βλέπουν τους δικηγόρους να βγάζουν μόνο ΕΝΑ εισιτήριο.
- Πώς θα ταξιδέψετε, τρία άτομα, με μόνο ένα εισιτήριο;
- Κοιτάξτε και θα δείτε, απαντάει ο ένας από τους δικηγόρους.
Ανεβαίνουν στο τραίνο και οι γιατροί κάθονται στις θέσεις τους και παρακολουθούν τους δικηγόρους να στριμώχνονται σε μια τουαλέτα και να κλείνουν την πόρτα πίσω τους.
Το τραίνο αναχωρεί και λίγο αργότερα, ο εισπράκτορας φτάνει για να ελέγξει τα εισιτήρια. Χτυπά την πόρτα της τουαλέτας και φωνάζει ?Eισιτήρια, παρακαλώ?. Η πόρτα ανοίγει και ένα χέρι βγαίνει από μέσα με το εισιτήριο. Ο εισπράκτορας το ακυρώνει και φεύγει. Αμέσως μετά, οι δικηγόροι βγαίνουν και κάθονται στις θέσεις.
Οι γιατροί το βλέπουν αυτό και συμφωνούν ότι είναι πολύ έξυπνη ιδέα. Έτσι, μετά το συνέδριο, αποφασίζουν να αντιγράψουν τους δικηγόρους και στον σταθμό,βγάζουν μόνο ένα εισιτήριο, για το ταξίδι της επιστροφής. Βλέπουν όμως τουςδικηγόρους, οι οποίοι δεν αγόρασαν ΚΑΝΕΝΑ εισιτήριο αυτήν την φορά.
- Πώς θα ταξιδέψετε στο τραίνο χωρίς καν εισιτήριο;
- Κοιτάξτε και θα δείτε.
Ανεβαίνουν στο τραίνο. Οι τρεις γιατροί στριμώχνονται σε μια τουαλέτα και οι δικηγόροι σε μιαν άλλη κοντινή. Το τραίνο αναχωρεί. Λίγο αργότερα, ένας από τους δικηγόρους βγαίνει από την τουαλέτα τους, περπατά προς την τουαλέτα των
γιατρών, σταματά, χτυπά την πόρτα και λέει:
- Eισιτήρια, παρακαλώ...

----------


## homo

Είναι που λέτε τέκνα μου, ένας καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου (φυσικός) και εξετάζει τους φοιτητάς προφορικα (φυσική το βρήκες).
Μπένει μέσα ο πρώτος φοιτητής, του λέει ο τυπάς: είσαι σε ένα τρένο που τρέχει με 100km/h και φυσά αέρας με αντίθετη φορά ταχύτητας 10km/h και ξαφνικά ζεσταίνεσε τι κάνεις?
Ανοίγω το παράθυρο απαντά ο φοιτητής.
Ωραία, λέει ο καθηγητής: πόση ταχύτητα χάνει το τρένο, ποιες και πόσες δυνάμεις ασκούνται στο παράθυρο του τρένου?
Δεν ξέρω λέει.
Κόβεσε φονάζει περιχαρής ο καθηγητής μας!
Περνάνε όλα τα φοιτητούδια και έχουν την ίδια μοίρα εκτός από τον δικό μας που είναι τελευταίος (είναι αυτός που έχω στην υπογραφή μου: σπουδάζει χρόνια ογδόντα 11880!).
Μπένει στην αίθουσα με τον αέρα της νίκης και ψύχρεμος ακούει την ερώτηση του καθηγητή: "είσαι σε ένα τρένο που τρέχει με 100km/h και φυσά αέρας με αντίθετη φορά ταχύτητας 10km/h και ξαφνικά ζεσταίνεσε τι κάνεις?"
Τίποτα λέει ο φοιτητής!
Μα ζεσταίνεσε πολύ επιμένει ο καθηγητής.
θα βγάλω το σακάκι μου λέει το φοιτητούδι.
Ναι λέει ο καθηγητής αλλά είναι καλοκαίρι και μεσημέρι
θα βγάλω και το πουκάμισο μου λέει ο φοιτητής
Κοιτά, λέει ο καθηγητής έχει 50 βαθμούς είναι Κ-Α-Φ-Σ-Ο-Ν-Α-Σ
Τότε θα βγάλω και το παντελόνι μου κ. καθηγητά λέει αγανακτησμένος ο φοιτητής!
Ναι λέει ο καθηγητής, αλλά αμα είσαι στο ίδιο κουπέ και είσαι με δυο αραπάδες θα σε γαμ***ουνε!
όλα κι όλα κ. καθηγητά. έχω έρθει εδώ 10 φορές. Και τις 10 με κόψατε! ε, κι ολο το τρένο να με γαμ**σει εγώ εκείνο το γαμ***ενο παράθυρο δεν το ανοίγω με τίποτα!!

----------


## Dreamweaver

χαχαχ  ::   ::

----------


## tritsako

Και για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε,


Η Lisa Burnett , ετών 23 και κάτοικος του San Diego , επισκεπτόταν τα
πεθερικά της , και πήγε σ' ένα γειτονικό σούπερ μάρκετ για ψώνια.
Αρκετοί άνθρωποι την παρατήρησαν να κάθεται στο αυτοκίνητο της με
κλειστά τα παράθυρα , κλειστά τα μάτια και με τα δυο της χέρια
τοποθετημένα στο πίσω
μέρος του κεφαλιού της. Ένας πελάτης που ήταν στο κατάστημα αρκετή ώρα
ανησύχησε και πλησίασε το αυτοκίνητο. Παρατήρησε ότι τα μάτια της Lisa
ήταν
ανοιχτά , και φαινόταν πολύ περίεργη. 
Ρώτησε αν ήταν καλά , και αυτή απάντησε ότι την πυροβόλησαν στο πίσω
μέρος του κεφαλιού και ότι κρατούσε τον εγκέφαλο της
για περισσότερο από μία ώρα . Ο πελάτης κάλεσε ασθενοφόρο,του οποίου οι
νοσοκόμοι αναγκάστηκαν να διαρρήξουν το αυτοκίνητο, γιατί οι πόρτες
ήταν
κλειδωμένες και η Lisa δεν απομάκρυνε τα χέρια της από το κεφάλι της.
Όταν επιτέλους κατάφεραν να μπούν στο αυτοκίνητο, ανακάλυψαν ότι η Lisa
είχε ένα κομμάτι
ζύμης , στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού της....
Ένα μεταλλικό κουτί ζύμης Pillsburry για μπισκότα , είχε εκραγεί
εξαιτίας της ζέστης , δημιουργώντας δυνατό θόρυβο που ακούστηκε σαν
πυροβολισμός και ένα
κομμάτι ζύμης την χτύπησε στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού της .Όταν
προσπάθησε να δει τι ήταν , έπιασε το κομμάτι ζύμης και νόμισε ότι ήταν ο
εγκέφαλος
της . Αρχικά λιποθύμησε αλλά συνήλθε γρήγορα και προσπάθησε να
"κρατήσει" τον εγκέφαλο της τουλάχιστον για μια ώρα μέχρι κάποιος να την
προσέξει και να την
πλησιάσει για να της προσφέρει βοήθεια.

Η Lisa είναι ξανθιά.

----------


## Jage

> Και για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε,
> 
> 
> Η Lisa Burnett , ετών 23 και κάτοικος του San Diego , επισκεπτόταν τα
> πεθερικά της , και πήγε σ' ένα γειτονικό σούπερ μάρκετ για ψώνια.
> Αρκετοί άνθρωποι την παρατήρησαν να κάθεται στο αυτοκίνητο της με
> κλειστά τα παράθυρα , κλειστά τα μάτια και με τα δυο της χέρια
> τοποθετημένα στο πίσω
> μέρος του κεφαλιού της. Ένας πελάτης που ήταν στο κατάστημα αρκετή ώρα
> ...


Αυτό δεν είχε ξαναγραφτεί?  ::

----------


## JB172

*Καλώς ήρθατε στον κόσμο της Wall Street*

Αν έχετε πρόβλημα να κατανοήσετε την σημερινή παγκόσμια οικονομική κατάσταση, η παρακάτω ιστορία θα σας βοηθήσει.

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό σε ένα μικρό χωριό, ένας άνδρας ανακοίνωσε στους ντόπιους ότι θα αγόραζε μαϊμούδες για $10 τη μία.

Οι χωρικοί βλέποντας ότι υπήρχαν πολλές μαϊμούδες τριγύρω, βγήκαν έξω στο δάσος και ξεκίνησαν να τις πιάνουν. Ο άνδρας αγόρασε χιλιάδες μαϊμούδες για $10 κάθε μια, αλλά καθώς η διαθέσιμη ποσότητα άρχιζε να μειώνεται, οι χωρικοί σταμάτησαν τις προσπάθειές τους. Ο άνδρας λοιπόν αυτός ανακοίνωσε ότι τώρα θα αγόραζε κάθε μαϊμού για $20. Το γεγονός αυτό ανανέωσε το ενδιαφέρον των χωρικών και ξεκίνησαν να κυνηγούν μαϊμούδες ξανά.

Σύντομα η διαθέσιμη ποσότητα είχε κι άλλο μειωθεί και ο κόσμος γύρισε σιγά σιγά στις φάρμες του. Η τιμή της προσφοράς τώρα ανέβηκε στα $25 και η διαθεσιμότητα μαϊμούδων έγινε τόσο μικρή, που χρειαζόταν μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να δεις μια μαϊμού, πόσο μάλλον να την πιάσεις.
Ο άνδρας αυτός ανακοίνωσε ότι τώρα θα αγόραζε τις μαϊμούδες για $100 τη μία. Ωστόσο, επειδή έπρεπε να κατέβει στην πόλη για δουλειές, αγοραστής θα ήταν ο βοηθός του, εκ μέρους του.

Με την ευκαιρία της απουσίας του αφεντικού, ο βοηθός είπε στους χωρικούς: "κοιτάξτε αυτές τις μαϊμούδες στο μεγάλο κλουβί που έχει μαζέψει το αφεντικό μου. Θα σας τις πουλήσω για $50 τη μία και όταν εκείνος επιστρέψει από την πόλη, μπορείτε να του τις πουλήσετε για $100".

Οι χωρικοί μάζεψαν όλες τις οικονομίες τους και αγόρασαν όλες τις μαϊμούδες.

Από τότε δεν είδαν ποτέ ξανά ούτε τον άνδρα ούτε τον βοηθό του, μόνο μαϊμούδες παντού.

Καλώς ήρθατε στην Wall Street.

----------


## fengi1

O παπας του χωριου πηρε χαμπαρι ο τι ο επιτροπος εκλεβε το παγκαρι της εκκλησιας.
Μετα την Κυριακατικη λειτουργια του λεει : εσυ μη φυγεις αλλα κατσε στην μεση του Ναου εχω κατι να σε ρωτησω.
Στεκεται και ο παπας στο Ιερο και ρωταει : Ποιος κλεβει το παγκαρι της εκκλησιας ;
Επιτροπος : Πατερ δεν ακουγεται τιποτα εδω , ποιο δυνατα.
Ξαναρωταει ο παπας ποιο δυνατα : Ποιος κλεβει το παγκαρι της εκκλησιας.
Επιτροπος : Πατερ δεν ακουγεται τιποτα εδω και αν δεν με πιστευεις ελα εσυ εδω να ερθω εγω στο ιερο να σε ρωτησω να το δεις.
Αλλαζουν θεσεις , ο παπας στην μεση του Ναου και ο επιτροπος στο Ιερο και ρωταει ο επιτροπος.
Πατερ ποιος πηδαει την γυναικα του ψαλτη ;
Εχεις δικιο του λεει ο παπας , δεν ακουγεται τιποτα εδω, παμε να φυγουμε.

----------


## klarabel

Γεια σου ρε fengi  ::

----------


## lx911

Ένας μπαμπάς μπαίνει στο φαρμακείο μαζί με τον 13χρονο γιο του. Ο γιος βλέπει τα κουτάκια των προφυλακτικών και ρωτάει:
- Τι είναι αυτά, μπαμπά;
Κι ο μπαμπάς, απαντάει ειλικρινά:
- Αυτά, γιόκα μου, τα λένε προφυλακτικά. Οι άντρες τα χρησιμοποιούν για να κάνουν ασφαλές σεξ.

- Ααα.. κατάλαβα!, απαντάει το αγόρι. Μας έδειξαν και στο σχολείο, στο μάθημα της σεξουαλικής αγωγής.

Μετά κοιτάει ένα πακέτο των 3 και ρωτάει:
- Γιατί έχει μόνο 3 αυτό το πακέτο, μπαμπάκα;
- Αυτό, αγόρι μου, είναι για τα παιδιά του γυμνασίου. Ένα για την Παρασκευή, ένα για το Σάββατο κι ένα για την Κυριακή.

Τότε ο μικρός κοιτάει το άλλο πακέτο που έχει μέσα 6.
- Κι αυτό, μπαμπά; Γιατί έχει 6 μέσα;
- Αυτό είναι για τους φοιτητές: δύο για την Παρασκευή, δύο για το Σάββατο και δύο για την Κυριακή.

Τότε ο μικρός βλέπει εκείνο το πακέτο που έχει μέσα 12. Και γεμάτος απορία ρωτάει:
- Κι αυτό, μπαμπά, που έχει μέσα 12;

Κι ο μπαμπάς, αναστενάζει και του εξηγεί:
- Αυτά παιδί μου, είναι για παντρεμένους. Ένα τον Ιανουάριο, ένα τον Φεβρουάριο.......

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια φορά και έναν καιρό σ΄ ένα χωριό, ένας άντρας ο Χάρης ανακοίνωσε στους χωρικούς ότι θα αγόραζε μαϊμούδες προς 10 δολάρια τη μία. Ξέροντας οι χωρικοί ότι υπήρχαν πολλές μαϊμούδες γύρω στο δάσος πήγαν και τις έπιασαν. Ο Χάρης αγόρασε χιλιάδες προς 10 δολάρια τη μία όπως είπε. Το εμπόρευμα όμως λιγόστευε και οι χωρικοί σταμάτησαν να κυνηγάνε μαϊμούδες.

Ο Χάρης ξαναανακοινώνει ότι θα αγόραζε μαϊμούδες για 20 δολάρια τη μία. Οι χωρικοί έτρεξαν και έπιασαν και άλλες μαϊμούδες. Σύντομα όμως οι μαϊμούδες λιγόστεψαν κι άλλο, οι χωρικοί επέστρεψαν στα κτήματά τους.

Ο Χάρης ανακοινώνει πάλι ότι επειδή δεν υπάρχουν πλέον πολλές μαϊμούδες θα αγόραζε τη μία προς 25 δολάρια. Οι χωρικοί πιάνουν και τις λίγες που έμειναν.

Ο Χάρης τούς λέει καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πλέον παρά ελάχιστες μαϊμούδες γι' αυτό και εγώ θα σας δώσω 50 δολάρια τη μία. Αλλά επειδή πρέπει να φύγω για την πόλη για δουλειές θα αναλάβει την αγοραπωλησία ο βοηθός μου.

Ο βοηθός φωνάζει τους χωρικούς και τους λέει. Κοιτάξτε τι έκανε ο Χάρης.

Γέμισε ένα στάβλο γεμάτο με μαϊμούδες, θα σας τις πουλήσω εγώ για 35 δολάρια τη μία και όταν γυρίσει ο Χάρης τού τις πουλάτε εσείς για 50 δολάρια τη μία.

Οι χωρικοί στριμώχτηκαν μάζεψαν όλες τις οικονομίες τους και αγόρασαν όλες τις μαϊμούδες.

Δεν ξαναείδαν ούτε τον βοηθό ούτε τον Χάρη.

Καλώς ήρθατε στη Wall Street.

----------


## JB172

Είναι και φτηνιάρης o δικός σου. Ακου εκεί μόνο 50$.
Ο δικός μου τους έταζε 100$ μία σελίδα πριν.  :: 
viewtopic.php?p=531035#p531035

----------


## vmanolis

Άπαπα... φαρμακείο είσαι.  ::

----------


## θανάσης

TO KAMAKI

Ένας άνδρας επιβιβάζεται στο αεροπλάνο, κάθεται στη θέση του και καθώς βάζει την ζώνη βλέπει να μπαίνει στο αεροπλάνο η πιο όμορφη γυναίκα που έχει δει στη ζωή του.
Καθώς αντιλαμβάνεται ότι έρχεται κατ' ευθείαν σ' αυτόν τον πιάνει Κρύος ιδρώτας βλέποντας την γυναίκα να κάθεται στη διπλανή θέση.
Ανυπομονώντας να αρχίσει κουβεντούλα μαζί της την ρωτά:
'Επαγγελματικό ή ταξίδι αναψυχής;'
'Συνέδριο Νυμφομανών στο Σικάγο' του απαντά η γυναίκα.
'Θεούλη μου' σκέφτεται ξεροκαταπίνοντας. 'Η πιο όμορφη γυναίκα που έχω δει κάθεται μερικά εκατοστά παραπέρα και πάει σε συνέδριο νυμφομανών!!
Προσπαθώντας να κρατήσει την ψυχραιμία του της λέει:
'Πολύ συναρπαστικό. Και με ποια ιδιότητα πηγαίνετε εκεί;'
'Είμαι εισηγήτρια' απαντά αυτή. Χρησιμοποιώ τις εμπειρίες μου να απομυθοποιήσω μερικούς δημοφιλείς μύθους για την σεξουαλικότητα'.
'Αλήθεια, και ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι μύθοι;' ρωτά ο άνδρας.
'Ένας από αυτούς είναι ότι οι άνδρες της Αφρικανικής φυλής έχουν μεγάλο πέος, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι οι Ινδιάνοι της Αμερικής που ξεπερνούν τις περισσότερες προσδοκίες.
Ένας άλλος είναι ότι οι Γάλλοι είναι οι καλύτεροι εραστές ενώ οι ελληνικής καταγωγής άνδρες είναι οι καλύτεροι'.
Ξαφνικά, η γυναίκα κοκκινίζει από ντροπή και του λέει:
'Συγνώμη, δεν θα έπρεπε να συζητώ αυτά τα πράγματα μαζί σας μιας και δεν ξέρω ούτε το όνομά σας'
'Καθιστή Αρκούδα' λέει ο άνδρας απλώνοντας το χέρι του να συστηθεί,
'Καθιστή Αρκούδα Παπαδόπουλος'.

----------


## tritsako

Κάνει το ΣΔΟΕ έφοδο σε μπουρδέλο στο Βαρδάρη. Στον
προθάλαμο υπάρχει ένας τιμοκατάλογος αναρτημένος:
* Ιεραποστολικό: 45ΕΥΡΩ + 19% ΦΠΑ .
* Πισωκολλητό: 40ΕΥΡΩ + 19% ΦΠΑ
* Συντριβανάτο: 42ΕΥΡΩ + 19% ΦΠΑ 
* Σπαγγάτο: 40ΕΥΡΩ + 19% ΦΠΑ
* Τσιμπούκι: 45ΕΥΡΩ + 9% ΦΠΑ
- ' Μα τι γίνεται εδώ; ' λέει ο προϊστάμενος του ΣΔΟΕ, ' όλα
επιβαρύνονται με 19% ΦΠΑ και το τσιμπούκι με 9%. Πως είναι δυνατόν; '
Και τότε η τσατσά λέει με μεγάλη περηφάνια: ' Κύριε μου, έχουμε 
γάτα λογιστή και το έχει περάσει στα ροφήματα ' !!! 

 ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

Φθινόπωρο και πρώτη μέρα στα θρανία για τους μαθητές του αμερικανικού κολεγίου.
η δασκάλα παρουσιάζει στα αμερικανάκια έναν καινούριο συμμαθητή τους, τον ιάπωνα σακίρο σουζούκι (γιο του διευθυντή της Sony) και το μάθημα αρχίζει με μικρές ερωτήσεις ιστορίας.
«για να δούμε λοιπόν, πόσο καλοί είστε στην αμερικανική ιστορία;» λέει η δασκάλα.
«ποιος είπε 'δώστε μου ελευθερία ή δώστε μου θάνατο'» κάποιοι μουρμουρίζουν αλλά κανείς δεν σηκώνει το χέρι του, εκτός από τον καινούριο:
«ο πάτρικ χένρυ το 1775 στη φιλαδέλφεια», απαντά.

«μπράβο σουζούκι, και ποιος είπε: 'κυβέρνηση του λαού, από το λαό και για το λαό'», ξαναρωτά την τάξη η δασκάλα.

«ο αβραάμ λίνκολν, το 1863 στο γκέτυσμπουργκ», απαντά και πάλι ο σουζούκι.

η δασκάλα κοιτάζει αυστηρά την τάξη και λέει:
«ντροπή σας! ο σουζούκι είναι γιαπωνέζος και ξέρει την αμερικανική ιστορία καλύτερα από σας!»

τη σιωπή στην τάξη σπάει μια μικρή φωνή από τα πίσω θρανία:
«ρε δεν πάτε να γαμηθείτε όλοι, μαλάκες γιαπωνέζοι!»

«ποιος το είπε αυτό;;;» ρωτάει αυστηρά η δασκάλα.

ο σουζούκι σηκώνει το χέρι του και χωρίς να περιμένει λέει:
«ο στρατηγός μακάρθουρ, το 1942, στη διώρυγα του παναμά και ο λι ιακόκα, το 1982 στη γενική συνέλευση της τζένεραλ μότορς».

η τάξη βυθίζεται στη σιωπή. «θέλω να ξεράσω», ακούγεται μια ξεψυχισμένη φωνή.

«ποιος το είπε αυτό;;;» ξαναρωτάει με το ίδιο βλοσυρό ύφος η δασκάλα.

και ο σουζούκι πετάγεται πάλι: «ο τζορτζ μπους ο πρώτος, στον πρωθυπουργό τανάκα κατά τη διάρκεια επίσημου δείπνου στο τόκιο το 1991».

ένας μαθητής σηκώνεται όρθιος και ξεσπάει: «ρε δε μας παίρνεις καμιά πίπα, λέω γω!!!»

και ο σουζούκι, ψύχραιμα:
«μπιλ κλίντον στη μόνικα λουίνσκι, το 1997, στο οβάλ γραφείο του λευκού οίκου».

δυο τρεις μαθητές πετάγονται και φωνάζουν: «α γαμήσου ρε μαλακισμένο, σουζούκι».

ατάραχος ο γιαπωνέζος:
«βαλεντίνο ρόσι, παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα μοτοσικλέτας, ράλι νότιας αφρικής, το 2002».

κόλαση στην τάξη, οι μαθητές ουρλιάζουν και πετάνε καρέκλες, η δασκάλα έχει σωριαστεί λιπόθυμη και ξαφνικά ανοίγει η πόρτα και μπαίνει ο διευθυντής:
«ε, μα την παναγία δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο μπουρδέλο!!».

και στο βάθος ακούγεται πάλι η φωνή του σουζούκι:
«ο πρωθυπουργός της ελλάδας, κώστας καραμανλης , στις 11/03/2004, στο πρώτο υπουργικό συμβούλιο της κυβέρνησής του».

----------


## JB172

Ο σύζυγος στη γυναίκα του:
Μωρό μου, δεν αντέχω άλλο να σε βλέπω να τυραννιέσαι έτσι όλη μέρα στην κουζίνα. Κλείσε την πόρτα!

----------


## JB172

Μεθυσμένος σε σουβλατζίδικο:
- Ένα γύρο απ' όλα
- Πίτα;
- Άσε, λιώμα...

----------


## JB172

Ο καπετάνιος του κρουαζιερόπλοιου στους επιβάτες και στο πλήρωμα:
- Αγαπητοί μου, έχω ένα καλό και ένα κακό νέο. Ποιό θέλετε να ακούσετε πρώτα;
- Το καλό.
- Πάμε για 14 βραβεία Όσκαρ

----------


## JB172

Ένας τύπος προσπαθεί να πείσει τη γυναίκα του να καθίσει να της τον βάλει στα αυτιά:
- Μα τρελάθηκες Χριστιανέ μου; Τι θέλεις, να κουφαθώ;
- Καλά, τι φοβάσαι; Τόσα χρόνια δε θα είχες μουγκαθεί;

----------


## JB172

Χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο σε μια ραδιοεκπομπή:
- "Γεια σας. Χτες βρήκα ένα πορτοφόλι, είχε μέσα 520 ευρώ, 2000 δολάρια, 600 λίρες Αγγλίας και κάρτα του ιατρού Παρλαπίπα Γεωργίου με διεύθυνση... τηλέφωνο..., κινητό.... Βάλτε του ένα καλό τραγούδι να τον ευχαριστήσω τον άνθρωπο!"

----------


## yorgos

Βάζει η δασκάλα εργασία για το σπίτι, να ρωτήσουν πως γίνονται τα παιδιά.
- Μαμά, μαμά, λέει ο Τοτός μόλις πήγε σπίτι, η δασκάλα μας είπε να σας ρωτήσουμε πως γεννιούνται τα παιδιά.
- Δεν μπορώ τώρα, καθαρίζω πατάτες, λέει η μαμά.
- Έλα, ρε μαμά, πες μου...
Τέλοσπάντων με τα χίλια ζόρια η μαμά του δείχνει μία πατάτα και του λέει:
- Την βλέπεις αυτήν; Από εδώ έρχονται τα παιδιά.
Εκστασιασμένος ο Τοτός βάζει την πατάτα στην τσέπη, και περιμένει πως και πως την επόμενη μέρα στο σχολείο.
Την άλλη μέρα στην τάξη, ρωτάει η δασκάλα:
- Μάθατε αυτό που σας είπα;
- Ναι!!! λένε όλα τα παιδάκια με μία φωνή.
- Για πες εσύ, Κωστάκη.
- Λοιπόν κυρία, λέει ο Κωστάκης τα παιδιά τα φέρνει ο πελαργός.
- Ουοουυυυυυυυυυυυ!!! Λάθος!! Λάθος!! άρχισε να φωνάζει ο Τοτός και ο Κωστάκης έβαλε τα κλάματα.
- Για πες μας εσύ, Ελενίτσα, λέει η δασκάλα.
- Τα παιδάκια τα φέρνει ο Θεούλης!! λέει η Ελενίτσα.
- Ουυυυυυυυυ!! Τι λέει η βλαμμένη, αναφωνεί ο Τοτός και κάνει και την Ελενίτσα να βάλει τα κλάματα.
Εκνευρισμένη η δασκάλα γυρνάει στον Τοτό:
- Για πες μας εσύ Τοτό, που τα ξέρεις όλα...
Ο Τοτός με ένα πονηρό χαμόγελο βάζει το χέρι στην τσέπη, πιάνει την πατάτα και λέει στην δασκάλα:
- Να την βγάλω έξω;;
- Και βέβαια, όχι!!! Λέει η δασκάλα σοκαρισμένη.
- Βρε, να την βγάλω έξω; ξαναλέει ο Τοτός.
- Όχι, φυσικά!!
- Α, λέει ο Τοτός, δεν θέλεις να την βγάλω... Όταν την τρως όμως, καλά είναι, εεε;;;

----------


## tripkaos

Ο Νίκος μια μέρα ενώ ήταν σκοπιά στην πύλη, παίρνει ένα γράμμα απο τον ταχυδρόμο. Με χαρά αναγνωρίζει στον φάκελο τον γραφικό χαρακτήρα της κοπέλας του. Γεμάτος χαρά ανοίγει το φάκελο, διαβάζει και το χαμόγελό του παγώνει. Να τι διάβασε:

"Αγαπημένε μου Νίκο,

Είμαστε μαζί 3 χρόνια και το ξέρεις πόσο σε αγαπώ. Δεν μπορώ να αντέξω όμως το ότι είσαι μακριά μου γι' αυτό πήρα την απόφαση να χωρίσουμε.

Ετσι και αλλιώς, σε μερικές στιγμές αδυναμίας, σε απάτησα. Συγχώρεσέ με, αλλά έτσι είναι καλύτερα και για τους δυό μας. Σε παρακαλώ να μου στείλεις όποιες φωτογραφίες μου έχεις.

Γεια, Μαρία"

Μέχρι να τελειώσει η σκοπιά, ο Νίκος έχει καπνίσει 17 1/2 πακέτα τσιγάρα και έχει ρίξει το κλάμμα της ζωής του. Τελειώνοντας τη σκοπιά του και προσπαθώντας να ηρεμήσει, πάει στο θάλαμο και φωνάζει ολες τις σειρές. Τους ζητάει να του δώσουν όσες φωτογραφίες μπορούν, από γκόμενες, αδερφές, θείες, μανάδες, γιαγιάδες, ξαδέρφες και πάει λέγοντας. Μαζεύει καμιά 80αριά φωτογραφίες και τις βάζει σε ένα φάκελλο. Μετά πάει στο κρεβάτι του και γράφει το εξής γράμμα:

"Αγαπητή Μαρία,

Επειδη δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ ποιά ακριβώς είσαι, σε παρακαλώ, διάλεξε την δικιά σου φωτογραφία και στείλε τις υπόλοιπες πίσω.

Νίκος"

----------


## tripkaos

After numerous rounds of, "We don't even know if Osama is still alive," Osama himself decided to send George W. a letter in his own handwriting to let him know he was still in the game.

Bush opened the letter and it appeared to contain a coded message:

370HSSV ' 0773H


Bush was baffled, so he e-mailed it to Colin Powell. Colin and his aides had no clue either, so they sent it to the FBI. No one could solve it, so it went to the CIA, on then to the NASA, then to the Secret Service.no one find it...

----------


## jamesbond

δε το πιάσα!

----------


## tripkaos

αυριο η συνεχεια οποιος το βρει το βρηκε...

----------


## jamesbond

είπες να το κοιτάξουμε ανάποδα αλλά πάλι δε βγαίνει νόημα.

----------


## pathfinder

> είπες να το κοιτάξουμε ανάποδα αλλά πάλι δε βγαίνει νόημα.



Αμα το δεις ανάποδα βγαίνουν 2 λέξεις...HELLO -ASSHOLE! ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

χααχαχαχαχ καλό!!!

----------


## tripkaos

Ο σκύλος είναι ο καλύτερος φίλος του ανθρώπου.

Αν θέλετε να βεβαιωθείτε, κάντε αυτό το τεστ:
Κλείστε τη γυναίκα σας και τον σκύλο σας μαζί στο πορτμπαγκάζ του αυτοκινήτου σας.

Όταν το ανοίξετε, ποιός θα σας κάνει χαρές;

----------


## sv1bjr

Μα η σύζυγος φυσικά για το ανέλπιστο δώρο να νοιώσει επί τέλους την ικανοποίηση που μάταια περίμενε από τον σύζυγο.......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Ένας τύπος παίρνει κάθε πρωί το λεωφορείο να πάει στη δουλειά του. Κάθε μέρα βλέπει μέσα μια χήρα, μαυροφορούσα και χαμηλοβλεπούσα. Τη βλέπει μία, τη βλέπει δύο και στο τέλος αρχίζει να τη γουστάρει. Της την πέφτει λοιπόν στην αρχή με το μαλακό και όσο αυτή δεν ενδίδει τόσο ποιο φορτικός γίνεται. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, η δεν πέφτει με τίποτα κι ο τύπος πάει να σκάσει. Κάποια μέρα ο εισπράκτορας, ο οποίος έχει καταλάβει την όλη φάση, φωνάζει τον τύπο και του λέει:
- "Κοίτα να δεις, βλέπω ότι γουστάρεις τη χήρα. Κι επειδή συμβαίνει να τη γνωρίζω και ξέρω την ιστορία της θα σε βοηθήσω. Λοιπόν, το κλειδί στην περίπτωση της χήρας είναι ότι είναι κολλημένη με τον μακαρίτη, δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τον θάνατό του. Κάθε μέρα, προς το βραδάκι, πηγαίνει στο νεκροταφείο και κλαίει πάνω από το μνήμα. Αυτή ακριβώς την αδυναμία της πρέπει να εκμεταλλευθείς. Η συμβουλή μου, λοιπόν, είναι η εξής: πήγαινε λίγο νωρίτερα και κρύψου πίσω από τον τάφο κι όταν έρθει η χήρα εμφανίσου ξαφνικά μπροστά της και πες ότι είσαι άγγελος Κυρίου και ότι μπορείς να την φέρεις σε επαφή με τον άντρα της. Όπως θα είναι ψιλοσκοτεινά δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα. Πιάστην στο ψηστήρι και θα γίνει η φάση".
Πράγματι, έτσι και έγινε. Ο τύπος κρύβεται πίσω από τον τάφο και μόλις έρχεται η χήρα κι αρχίζει το κλάμα πετάγεται ξαφνικά μπροστά της και της λέει:
- "Είμαι άγγελος Κυρίου, μπορώ να σε φέρω σε επαφή με τον άντρα σου". Η χήρα τα παίζει στην αρχή αλλά γρήγορα συνέρχεται και τον ρωτάει:
- "Αλήθεια μπορείς;"
- "Ναι", λέει ο τύπος, "αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να έρθουμε σε ερωτική επαφή..."
- "Αποκλείεται", λέει η χήρα. "Τι είναι αυτά που μου λες; Χήρα γυναίκα είμαι, δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό που λες!"
- "Κοίτα", επανέρχεται ο τύπος, "αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να ξαναβρεθείς με τον άντρα σου. Αν δεν σ?αρέσει χάνεις την ευκαιρία".
Τι να κάνει η χήρα! Με τα πολλά ψήνεται και αποφασίζει να του κάτσει. Του λέει όμως:
- "Κοίταξε να δεις, δέχομαι, αλλά μόνο από πίσω. Το μπροστά το έχω αφιερώσει στον άντρα μου".
Συμφωνεί ο τύπος, αρχίζει και στο τελείωμα πάνω τον πιάνουν τύψεις.
- "Ξέρεις κάτι", της λέει, "ψέματα σου είπα. Τι άγγελος Κυρίου και βλακείες. Ο τύπος από το λεωφορείο είμαι που σου την πέφτει κάθε μέρα".
Και η χήρα:
- "Εντάξει μωρέ, δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Κι εγώ δεν είμαι η χήρα. Ο εισπράκτορας είμαι!"

----------


## Neuro

Ένας παπάς αποφασίζει, ότι μια επίδειξη θα έδινε άλλη βαρύτητα στο Κυριακάτικο κήρυγμα, γι αυτό έβαλε 4 σκουλήκια σε 4 μπουκάλια.

-Το πρώτο σκουλήκι σε μπουκάλι που περιείχε οινόπνευμα
-Το δεύτερο σκουλήκι σε μπουκάλι που περιείχε καπνό
-Το τρίτο σκουλήκι σε μπουκάλι που περιείχε σπέρμα
-και το τέταρτο σκουλήκι σε μπουκάλι που περιείχε καθαρό νερό.

Στο τέλος του κηρύγματος, ο παπάς δίνει το αποτέλεσμα της διαδικασίας αυτής:

- το σκουλήκι που τοποθετήθηκε στο μπουκάλι του αλκοόλ, πέθανε
- το σκουλήκι που τοποθετήθηκε στο μπουκάλι του καπνού, πέθανε
- το σκουλήκι που τοποθετήθηκε στο μπουκάλι με το σπέρμα, πέθανε
- αυτό μόνο που τοποθετήθηκε μέσα στο καθαρό νερό έζησε.

Ο παπάς απευθυνόμενος στο εκκλησίασμα ρώτησε: "Ποιό είναι λοιπόν το ηθικό δίδαγμα, από αυτήν την παραβολή;"

Και μια γριούλα από το βάθος της εκκλησίας αναφωνεί:
"ΌΣΟ ΠΙΝΟΥΜΕ, ΚΑΠΝΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΗ*****ΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΚΟΥΛΗΚΙΑ!!!!"

----------


## BladeWS

::

----------


## yorgos

Μια γρια κυρία, άνω των 90, αλλά καλοστεκούμενη,
μπαίνει σ'ένα φαρμακείο.
- Καλημέρα σας κύριε, έχετε ασπιρίνες;
- Ναι, χωρίς αμφιβολία.
- Έχετε παυσίπονα ;
- Βεβαίως. Κανένα πρόβλημα.
- Έχετε αντιρρευματικά;
- Είναι βέβαιο ότι έχουμε....
- Έχετε Viagra;
- Βεβαιότατα.
- Έχετε χάπια για τις ρυτίδες;
- Έχουμε και τέτοια.
- Έχετε αλοιφή για τις αιμορροΐδες;
- Προφανώς.
- Έχετε σόδα για το στομάχι;
- Βεβαίως έχουμε.
- Έχετε φάρμακα για το συκώτι;
- Μάλιστα.
- Έχετε αγχολυτικά;
- Μάλιστα χωρίς αμφιβολία.
- Έχετε υπναγωγά;
- Ναι, Ναι, έχουμε.
- Έχετε φάρμακα για την μνήμη;
- Ναι...Μερικά !
- Έχετε μπαστούνια;
- Προφανώς.
- Έχετε στρώματα για τους ηλικιωμένους;
- Μα , φυσικά.
- Έχετε .......
- Επιτέλους Κυρία μου... τι ζητάτε;
Είμαστε ένα επαγγελματικό φαρμακείο!
Έχουμε όλα τα απαραίτητα προϊόντα! Ποιο είναι επιτέλους το πρόβλημά σας;


- Στο τέλος του μήνα, παντρεύομαι τον Μπάμπη, που είναι 95 ετών.
Θα θέλαμε να ξέρουμε αν μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε λίστα γάμου σε σας....

----------


## vmanolis

> Μια γρια κυρία, άνω των 90, αλλά καλοστεκούμενη,
> μπαίνει σ'ένα φαρμακείο.
> . . . . . 
> . . . . . 
> - Στο τέλος του μήνα, παντρεύομαι τον Μπάμπη, που είναι 95 ετών.
> Θα θέλαμε να ξέρουμε αν μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε λίστα γάμου σε σας....


Πρώτο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

Πηγαίνει ο διευθυντής μιας εταιρείας που κατασκευάζει καρφιά, με το όνομα Δημητράκας, σε μια διαφημιστική εταιρεία για να εκσυγχρονιστεί κι αυτός, και να προωθήσει το προϊόν του με τους μοντέρνους τρόπους και τεχνικές.

Αφού τον ρωτάει ο Marketing Manager της διαφημιστικής κάποια πράγματα, του λέει να ξαναπεράσει σε μια βδομάδα γιατί θα έχει έτοιμο το σποτάκι της διαφήμισης.

Πράγματι, πηγαίνει την επόμενη βδομάδα ο διευθυντής στη διαφημιστική εταιρεία, τον κερνούν ποτό, φαγητό και τον βάζουν στο....

μεγάλο καναπέ στην αίθουσα προβολής για να παρακολουθήσει το σποτάκι.

Αυτό παρουσίαζε το Χριστό πάνω στο σταυρό και τελείωνε με τη φράση:
“Για δουλειά στο τάκα τάκα, μόνο πρόκες Δημητράκα”.

Ο διευθυντής, σοκαρίστηκε και τους εξέφρασε τον προβληματισμό του για την απήχηση που θα είχε το σποτάκι στο χριστιανικό πληθυσμό κλπ. κλπ. Ο manager της διαφημιστικής προβληματίστηκε και του είπε να περάσει πάλι την επόμενη εβδομάδα να παρακολουθήσει ένα άλλο σποτάκι που θα έφτιαχναν.

Ξαναπηγαίνει την επόμενη βδομάδα ο διευθυντής στη διαφημιστική εταιρεία, τον κερνούν ποτό, γλυκό για να γιορτάσουν την επιτυχία και τον βάζουν στο μεγάλο καναπέ στην αίθουσα προβολής για να παρακολουθήσει το σποτάκι.

Αυτό παρουσίαζε πάλι το Χριστό πάνω στο σταυρό και τελείωνε με τη φράση:
“Η δουλειά είναι μια πλάκα, με τις πρόκες Δημητράκα”.

Τσαντίζεται τότε ο διευθυντής και λέει στον τύπο από τη διαφημιστική:
- Θέλω ένα σποτάκι που να μην παριστάνει επιτέλους το Χριστό πάνω στο σταυρό. Ξεκολλήστε από αυτή την ιδέα γιατί δε θα πουλήσουμε ούτε ένα καρφί.
- ΟΚ mister, του απαντά ο μαρκετίστας κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς ζητάτε. Την άλλη εβδομάδα θα σας έχουμε ό,τι ζητάτε.

Πάει λοιπόν την επόμενη εβδομάδα ο διευθυντής επιφυλακτικός για να δει το σποτάκι, ακολουθεί όλο το διαδικαστικό με τα ποτά, κλπ. και πάει να δει το νέο σποτ που του υποσχέθηκαν.

Αυτό που παρουσίαζε ήταν ο Χριστός που έτρεχε μακριά από το σταυρό και το σποτ τελείωνε με δύο Ρωμαίους στρατιώτες να λέει ο ένας στον άλλον:
“Και του τό’πα του μ@λ@κα, μόνο πρόκες Δημητράκα”.

----------


## yorgos

Ο ένδοξος ιππότης Φερδινάνδος ο μέγας εξολοθρευτής δράκων είχε μια επικίνδυνη εμμονή: να χώσει το πρόσωπό του στα πλούσια στήθη της Βασιλίσσης, αλλά ήξερε ότι για κάτι τέτοιο η ποινή είναι θάνατος.

Μια μέρα εξομολογήθηκε αυτό το μυστικό του στον σύντροφο του, τον Λεόντιο τον ιατρό, ο οποίος ήταν και ο αρχίατρος του Βασιλιά.

Ο Λεόντιος ο ιατρός, αφού σκέφτηκε, του είπε ότι βρήκε ένα τρόπο για να του ικανοποιήσει την επιθυμία του, αλλά όλη η ιστορία θα του κόστιζε 1000 χρυσά νομίσματα.

Χωρίς δισταγμό ο ιππότης Φερδινάνδος συμφώνησε με το ποσό.

Την επόμενη μέρα ο Λεόντιος ο ιατρός παρασκεύασε μια φαγουρόσκονη και έριξε λίγη στον στηθόδεσμο της Βασιλίσσης, όταν αυτή έκανε μπάνιο.

Αμέσως μετά η Βασίλισσα ντύθηκε και η φαγουρόσκονη άρχισε να ενεργεί.

Όταν τον εκκάλεσαν στα ιδιαίτερα βασιλικά δωμάτια για να αντιμετωπίσει το περιστατικό, ο Λεόντιος ο ιατρός πληροφόρησε τον Βασιλιά και την Βασίλισσα ότι μόνο ένα ειδικό σάλιο, αν εφαρμοστεί για τέσσερις ώρες θα μπορούσε να θεραπεύσει αυτή την φαγούρα.

Και, σύμφωνα με τα τεστ, το μόνο κατάλληλο σάλιο, σαν αντίδοτο, ήταν αυτό του ιππότη Φερδινάνδου του μεγάλου εξολοθρευτή δράκων.

Ο Βασιλιάς αμέσως προσκάλεσε τον ιππότη Φερδινάνδο στο παλάτι.

Ο Λεόντιος ο ιατρός έδωσε στον ιππότη το αντίδοτο της φαγουρόσκονης, το οποίο γρήγορα έβαλε στο στόμα του, και έτσι για τις επόμενες τέσσερις
ώρες ο ιππότης εργαζόταν, με ζήλο, πάνω στα πλούσια και υπέροχα στήθη της Βασιλίσσης. Η φαγούρα πράγματι πέρασε, η Βασίλισσα ανακουφίστηκε
και ο ιππότης έφυγε ικανοποιημένος και τιμημένος σαν ήρωας.

Όταν ο ιππότης Φερδινάνδος επέστρεψε στο σπίτι του, βρήκε τον ιατρό Λεόντιο, ο οποίος απαίτησε την πληρωμή των 1000 χρυσών νομισμάτων.

Αλλά τώρα που η επιθυμία του είχε εκπληρωθεί, ο ιππότης Φερδινάνδος, επειδή γνώριζε ότι ο Λεόντιος ο ιατρός δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να αναφέρει την απάτη που κατασκεύασαν στον Βασιλιά,
τον έδιωξε χωρίς να του πληρώσει τίποτα.

Την άλλη μέρα ο Λεόντιος ο ιατρός έχυσε μια πολύ μεγάλη δόση φαγουρόσκονης στο σώβρακο του Βασιλιά. Ο Βασιλιάς αμέσως εκκάλεσε τον ιππότη Φερδινάνδο

...

Ηθικόν δίδαγμα;

Να πληρώνεις τα χρέη σου.

----------


## NetTraptor

Dear employees, 

Due to the current financial situation caused by the slowdown of economy, Management has decided to implement a scheme to put workers of 40 years of age and above on early retirement. This scheme will be known as RAPE (Retire Aged People Early). 

Persons selected to be RAPED can apply to management to be eligible for the SHAFT scheme (Special Help After Forced Termination). Persons who have been RAPED and SHAFTED will be reviewed under the SCREW programme (Scheme Covering Retired Early Workers). A person may be RAPED once, SHAFTED twice and SCREWED as many times as Management deems appropriate. 

Persons who have been RAPED can only get AIDS (Additional Income for Dependants & Spouse) or HERPES (Half Earnings for Retired Personnel Early Severance). 

Obviously persons who have AIDS or HERPES will not be SHAFTED or SCREWED any further by Management. 

Persons who are not RAPED and are staying on will receive as much SHIT (Special High Intensity Training) as possible. Management has always prided itself on the amount of SHIT it gives employees. Should you feel that you do not receive enough SHIT, please bring to the attention of your Supervisor. They have been trained to give you all the SHIT you can Handle 

The HR team

----------


## alsafi

Στην αρχή όπως συνηθίζεται θέλει να γνωρίσει τα παιδιά. Ρωτά λοιπόν τον
πρώτο.
- You son. What's your name?
- My name is Jim απαντά ο μαθητής
- Jim, what a wonderful name, like Jim Morrison

Ρωτα τον επόμενο
- You son . What's your name?
- My name is John απαντά ο μαθητής
- John, what a wonderful name, like John Travolta

Αυτό το βιολί συνεχίστηκε ώσπου έφτασε στον Τοτό που καθόταν κλασικά στο
τελευταίο θρανίο.
- You son. What's your name?
- My name is Totos
- Totos! What is this bullsheet. First time I met a name like this

Οποτε και ο Τοτος τον ρωτά
- Εσένα ποιο είναι το όνομά σου δάσκαλε
-My name is Tom λέει ο δάσκαλος
Και κάνει και ο Τοτός
-Tom!!! What a wonderful name.

Like TOM OUNI THS MANAS SOU

----------


## Billouris

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

οπως γραφτηκε στο adslgr

bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)
* bitchchecker ([email protected]) has joined #stopHipHop
<bitchchecker> why do you kick me
<bitchchecker> can't you discus normally
<bitchchecker> answer!
<Elch> we didn't kick you
<Elch> you had a ping timeout: * bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)
<bitchchecker> what ping man
<bitchchecker> the timing of my pc is right
<bitchchecker> i even have dst
<bitchchecker> you banned me
<bitchchecker> amit it you son of a bitch
<HopperHunter|afk> LOL
<HopperHunter|afk> shit you're stupid, DST^^
<bitchchecker> shut your mouth WE HAVE DST!
<bitchchecker> for two weaks already
<bitchchecker> when you start your pc there is a message from windows that DST is applied.
<Elch> You're a real computer expert
<bitchchecker> shut up i hack you
<Elch> ok, i'm quiet, hope you don't show us how good a hacker you are ^^
<bitchchecker> tell me your network number man then you're dead
<Elch> Eh, it's 129.0.0.1
<Elch> or maybe 127.0.0.1
<Elch> yes exactly that's it: 127.0.0.1 I'm waiting for you great attack
<bitchchecker> in five minutes your hard drive is deleted
<Elch> Now I'm frightened
<bitchchecker> shut up you'll be gone
<bitchchecker> i have a program where i enter your ip and you're dead
<bitchchecker> say goodbye
<Elch> to whom?
<bitchchecker> to you man
<bitchchecker> buy buy
<Elch> I'm shivering thinking about such great Hack0rs like you
* bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)

What happened is clear: That guy entered his own IP address in his mighty Hack-Tool and crashed his own PC. This way, the attack on my PC was a failure.

I was already starting to think that I did not have to worry, but a good hacker never calls it a day. Two minutes later he returned.
* bitchchecker ([email protected]) has joined #stopHipHop
<bitchchecker> dude be happy my pc crashed otherwise you'd be gone
<Metanot> lol
<Elch> bitchchecker: Then try hacking me again... I still have the same IP: 127.0.0.1
<bitchchecker> you're so stupid man
<bitchchecker> say buy buy
<Metanot> ah, [Please control your cussing] off
<bitchchecker> buy buy elch
* bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)

There was a tension in the room... Would he manage, after these two failures, to crash my PC? I waited. Nothing happened. I felt relieve...

Six minutes passed by until he prepared the next wave of attack. Being a Hacker, who usually cracks whole data centers, he knew what his problem was now.
* bitchchecker ([email protected]) has joined #stopHipHop
<bitchchecker> elch you son of a bitch
<Metanot> bitchchecker how old are you?
<Elch> What's up bitchchecker?
<bitchchecker> you have a frie wal
<bitchchecker> fire wall
<Elch> maybe, i don't know
<bitchchecker> i'm 26
<Metanot> such behaviour with 26?
<Elch> how did you find out that I have a firewall?
<Metanot> tststs this is not very nice missy
<bitchchecker> because your gay fire wall directed my turn off signal back to me
<bitchchecker> be a man turn that shit off
<Elch> cool, didn't know this was possible.
<bitchchecker> thn my virus destroys your pc man
<Metanot> are you hacking yourselves?
<Elch> yes bitchchecker is trying to hack me
<Metanot> he bitchchecker if you're a hacker you have to get around a firewall even i can do that
<bitchchecker> yes man i hack the elch but the sucker has a fire wall the
<Metanot> what firewall do you have?
<bitchchecker> like a girl
<Metanot> firewall is normal a normal hacker has to be able to get past it...you girl^^
<He> Bitch give yourself a jackson and chill you're letting them provoce you and give those little girls new material all the time
<bitchchecker> turn the firewall off then i send you a virus [Please control your cussing]er
<Elch> Noo
<Metanot> he bitchchecker why turn it off, you should turn it off
<bitchchecker> you're afraid
<bitchchecker> i don't wanna hack like this if he hides like a girl behind a fire wall
<bitchchecker> elch turn off your shit wall!
<Metanot> i wanted to say something about this, do you know the definition of hacking??? if he turns of the firewall that's an invitation and that has nothing to do with hacking
<bitchchecker> shut up
<Metanot> lol
<bitchchecker> my grandma surfs with fire wall
<bitchchecker> and you suckers think you're cool and don't dare going into the internet without a fire wall

He calls me girly and says only his grandma would use a firewall. I know that elder people are much more intelligent then younger, but I couldn't let that rest. To see whether he really is a good hacker I lie and let everything as it is. I don't have a firewall at all, only my router.
<Elch> bitchchecker, a collegue showed me how to turn the firewall off. Now you can try again
<Metanot> bitchhacker can't hack
<Black<TdV>> nice play on words ^^
<bitchchecker> wort man
<Elch> bitchchecker: I'm still waiting for your attack!
<Metanot> how many times again he is no hacker
<bitchchecker> man do you want a virus
<bitchchecker> tell me your ip and it deletes your hard drive
<Metanot> lol ne give it up i'm a hacker myself and i know how hackers behave and i can tell you 100.00% you're no hacker..^^
<Elch> 127.0.0.1
<Elch> it's easy
<bitchchecker> lolololol you so stupid man you'll be gone
<bitchchecker> and are the first files being deleted
<Elch> mom...
<Elch> i'll take a look

In panic I started the Windows Explorer, my heart beating faster. Had I under-estimated him?
<bitchchecker> don't need to rescue you can't son of a bitch
<Elch> that's bad
<bitchchecker> elch you idiout your hard drive g: is deleted
<Elch> yes, there's nothing i can do about it
<bitchchecker> and in 20 seconds f: is gone

Yes, true, G: and F: were gone. Did I ever have them? Doesn't matter, I did not have time to think, I was scared. bitchchecker was comforting me with a music tip.
<bitchchecker> tupac rules
<bitchchecker> elch you son of a bitch your f: is gone and e: too

Drive E ::  Oh my god... All the games are there! And the vacation pictures! I instantly take a look. Everything still there. But the hacker said it was deleted....

Or isn't it happening on my computer?
<bitchchecker> and d: is at 45% you idiot lolololol
<He> why doesn't meta say anything
<Elch> he's probably rolling on the floor laughing
<Black<TdV>> ^^
<bitchchecker> your d: is gone
<He> go on BITCH

The guy is good: My CD-drive is allegedly deleted! Bitchchecker turned my ancient disk sucker into a burner! But how did he do this? I'll have to ask him. Some encourage him. He himself is giving advice how to avoid the disaster on my hard drives.
<bitchchecker> elch man you're so stupid never give your ip on the internet
<bitchchecker> i'm already at c: 30 percent

Should I tell him he's not attacking my computer?
* bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)

Too late... It's 20:22 when we get the last message of our hacker with the alias "bitchchecker". We see that he has a "Ping timeout".

We haven't seen him since then... must be the Daylight Saving Time.

----------


## mojiro

ποπό επικίνδυνοι χάκερς... σα τον καζολίνο ένα πράμα...

----------


## JB172

Όταν ήμουν 14 χρονών, ήλπιζα ότι μια μέρα θα βρω ένα κορίτσι.

Οταν έγινα 16 βρήκα ένα κορίτσι, αλλά δεν είχε καθόλου πάθος, κι έτσι αποφάσισα ότι χρειάζομαι ένα κορίτσι με πάθος για ζωή.

Στο Πανεπιστήμιο έβγαινα ραντεβού με ένα παθιάρικο κορίτσι, αλλά παραήταν συναισθηματική. Όλα μαζί της ήταν μία κατάσταση εκρηκτική. Ήταν μελοδραματική, έκλαιγε όλη μέρα και με απειλούσε με αυτοκτονίες. Έτσι αποφάσισα ότι χρειάζομαι ένα κορίτσι με συναισθηματική σταθερότητα.

Όταν έγινα 25 βρήκα ένα πολύ σταθερό κορίτσι, αλλά ήταν βαρετή. Ήταν απόλυτα προβλέψιμη και δεν την ενθουσίαζε τίποτα. Η ζωή μου μαζί της ήταν τόσο ανιαρή που αποφάσισα ότι χρειάζομαι ένα κορίτσι γεμάτο με ενθουσιασμό για ζωή.

Όταν έγινα 28 βρήκα ένα ενθουσιώδες κορίτσι, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να παρακολουθήσω τους ρυθμούς της. Έτρεχε από το ένα πράγμα στο άλλο, ποτέ δεν καθόταν στα αυγά της. Λειτουργούσε παρορμητικά και με έκανε τόσο ευτυχισμένο όσο και δυστυχή. Αρχικά ήταν πολύ ενθουσιώδης, αλλά αλλού την έχανες κι αλλού την έβρισκες. Έτσι αποφάσισα να βρω ένα, κορίτσι με πιο εφικτούς στόχους στη ζωή του.

Όταν έφτασα τα τριάντα, βρήκα ένα έξυπνο και φιλόδοξο κορίτσι με τα δυο της πόδια να πατάνε γερά στη γη και ..... την παντρεύτηκα. Ήταν τόσο φιλόδοξη που με χώρισε και πήρε ό,τι είχα και δεν είχα...


Τώρα είμαι πιο ώριμος και πιο σοφός, και ψάχνω για ένα κορίτσι with big boobs.

----------


## klarabel

Γειά σου ρε Γιάννο με τα ..φιλοσοφημένα σου !!  ::

----------


## Neuro

> Γειά σου ρε Γιάννο με τα ..φιλοσοφημένα σου !!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Γειά σου ρε Γιάννο με τα ..φιλοσοφημένα σου !!


Ηταν απόσταγμα εμπειρίας και μοίρασμα γνώσης.  ::

----------


## Neuro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neuro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> ...


Το χρήμα πολλοί μίσησαν το πλούσιο στήθ... εεε χιούμορ κανείς  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Πάντα πίστευα ότι το παρόν forum θέτει προβληματισμούς και δημιουργεί μέσα από εμπειρίες & λογικά ..flow προυποθέσεις για επίλυση θεμάτων. Και έρχεσαι (JB172) για να το ...επιβεβαιώσεις !!!  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neuro
> 
> ...



Εεε... επειδή μία φωτογραφεία ίσων με χίλιες λέξεις, να βάζαμε καμιά φωτογραφία για να βλέπει ο φτωχός κόσμος για τι πράγμα μιλάμε?  ::  

@JB172
είσαι ένας θησαυρός...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neuro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> ...


Τζιζ, μπαίνουν και «ανήλικα» στο forum.  ::

----------


## Neuro

> Εεε... επειδή μία φωτογραφεία ίσων με χίλιες λέξεις, να βάζαμε καμιά φωτογραφία για να βλέπει ο φτωχός κόσμος για τι πράγμα μιλάμε?


Όποιος πρόλαβε ..... την κυρία είδε ... στους υπόλοιπους με PM  ::

----------


## yorgos

Το σκορ είναι 0-12, ύπερ της Βραζιλίας. Λίγο έξω από τη μεγάλη
περιοχή, κερδίζουν φάουλ οι Βραζιλιάνοι. Ο Πόντιος τερματοφύλακας, δίνει τις
τελευταίες οδηγίες στους παίχτες του τείχους, αλλά παρατηρεί ότι όλοι οι
παίχτες είναι γυρισμένοι ανάποδα και τον κοιτάζουν. Αυτός έκπληκτος τους
ρωτάει:
- "Τι με κοιτάτε ρε παιδιά; Τη μπάλα κοιτάξτε!"
Και ένας Πόντιος αμυντικός του απαντάει:
- "Τι λες ρε; Και να χάσουμε τέτοια γκολάρα;"

----------


## JB172

[attachment=0:dmsk1ktj]SPERMS.jpg[/attachment:dmsk1ktj]

----------


## bedazzled

::   ::   ::

----------


## panxan

Χρήσιμο Αγγλικό λεξικό 
A 
ARE YOU WORKING ME ? 
ΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ? 
ARE WE GLUING COFFEE POTS ? 
ΜΠΡΙΚΙΑ ΚΟΛΛΑΜΕ ? 
ARE YOU ASKING AND THE CHANGE FROM OVER ? 
ΖΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΡΕΣΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ? 
AT THE END THEY SHAVE THE GROOM. 
ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΞΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΓΑΜΠΡΟ. 
B 
BETTER FIVE AND IN HAND THAN TEN AND WAITING. 
ΚΑΛΛΙΟ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΤΕΡΕΙ. 
BETTER DONKEY - BONDING THAN DONKEY - SEARCHING. 
ΚΑΛΛΙΟ ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΟΔΕΝΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΟΓΥΡΕΥΕ. 
C 
CATCH THE EGG AND MOW IT. 
ΠΙΑΣ' ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΕΦ' ΤΟ. 
F 
FART US A STONEWALL ! 
ΚΛΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΝΤΡΑ ! 
FROM HERE GO AND THE OTHERS. 
ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΑΝ' ΚΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ. 
G 
GLASS.! 
ΤΖΑΜΙ.! 
Η 
HE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND CHRIST. 
ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ. 
HAIRS CURLY. 
ΤΡΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΕΣ . 
HOW FROM HERE MORNING MORNING ? 
ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΡΩΙ ? 
HE ATE DOOR. 
ΕΦΑΓΕ ΠΟΡΤΑ. 
HE FARTED ME. 
ΜΕ ΕΚΛΑΣΕ. 
HE MADE US THE THREE TWO 
ΜΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΔΥΟ. 
HE SLEEPS WITH THE CHICKENS. 
ΚΟΙΜΑΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΤΕΣ. 
HE STUCK ME TO THE WALL. 
ΜΕ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΙΧΟ. 
HE RETURNED ME THE ENTRAILS. 
ΜΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΕΡΑ. 
HE SAT ME ON THE NECK. 
ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΙΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ. 
HAS THE WEATHER TURNINGS. 
ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ. 
HE DOES THE DUCK. 
ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΠΙΑ. 
Ι 
IT SAYS. ! 
ΛΕΕΙ . ! 
I 'VE PLAYED THEM. ! 
ΤΑ 'ΧΩ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ. ! 
I MADE HER LOTTERY. 
ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΧΕΙΟ. 
I STAYED BONE. 
ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΚΟΚΑΛΟ. 
I SAW THE CHRIST SOLDIER. 
ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΡΟ. 
I DON'T KNOW CHRIST. 
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ. 
IT DIDN'T SIT ON US. 
ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΘΙΣΕ. 
I CAME OUT OF MY CLOTHES.. 
ΒΓΗΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΜΟΥ. 
IT RAINED CHAIR LEGS. 
ΕΒΡΕΞΕ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΟΠΟΔΑΡΑ. 
I DON'T HAVE FACES TO COME OUT. 
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΕΞΩ. 
I DON'T KNOW MY BLINDNESS. 
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΦΛΑ ΜΟΥ. 
I MADE THEM SEA. 
ΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ. 
I HAVE SPIT THEM. 
ΤΑ 'ΧΩ ΦΤΥΣΕΙ. 
I TOOK THEM TO THE SKULL. 
ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΑΝΙΟ. 
I AM DOGBORED. 
ΣΚΥΛΟΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ . 
I MADE BLACK EYES TO SEE YOU. 
ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΩ. 
I TOOK MY THREE. 
ΠΗΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ. 
I'M SITTING ON IGNITED COALS. 
ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΑ. 
L 
LIKE THE SNOOOWS. ! 
ΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΙΟΟΟΝΙΑ. 
LIKE THE UNFAIR CURSE. 
ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ. 
Μ 
MARROWS DRUMS. ! 
ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΙΑ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΑ. ! 
Ο 
OF THE GAY. A! 
ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥΣΤΗ. ! 
P 
PALE I CUT IT. 
ΧΛΩΜΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΒΩ. 
S 
SOMETHING'S RUNNING AT THE GYPSIES. 
ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΓΥΦΤΙΚΑ. 
SHIT AND FROMSHIT. 
ΣΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΚΑΤΑ. 
SUNDAY SHORT FEAST. 
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΚΟΝΤΗ ΓΙΟΡΤΗ. 
SHIT HIGH AND GAZE. 
ΧΕΣΕ ΨΗΛΑ ΚΙ ΑΓΝΑΝΤΕΥΕ. 
SLOW THE CABBAGES. 
ΣΙΓΑ ΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΑ. 
T 
THEY MADE HER FROM HAND. 
ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΧΕΡΙ. 
TO SAY THE FIGS - FIGS AND THE TUB - TUB. 
ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΚΑ - ΣΥΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΣΚΑΦΗ - ΣΚΑΦΗ. 
THE UNIVERSITY IS AT DEVIL'S MOTHER. 
ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΟΛΟΥ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ. 
THIS IS DEWATERED. 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΝΕΡΩΤΟ. 
THEY DON'T CHEW. 
ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣΑΝΕ . 
THEY BECAME ROBES - ROBES UNBUTTONED. 
ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΡΟΜΠΕΣ - ΡΟΜΠΕΣ ΞΕΚΟΥΜΠΩΤΕΣ. 
THE BAD YOUR WEATHER. ! 
ΤΟΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ. ! 
W 
WELCOME MY EYES THE TWO. 
ΚΑΛΩΣ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ. 
WHO PAYS THE BRIDE ? 
ΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΝΥΦΗ ? 
WHATEVER YOU REMEMBER YOU ARE GLAD. 
ΟΤΙ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ. 
WE DRANK HIM. 
ΤOΝ ΗΠΙΑΜΕ. 
WE CONFUSED OUR THIGHS. 
ΜΠΛΕΞΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΟΥΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ. 
WHORE'S BANISTER. 
ΤΗΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΓΚΕΛΟ. 
WITH THIS SIDE TO SLEEP. 
ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΑΙ. 
WILL I TAKE OUT THE SNAKE FROM THE HOLE. ? 
ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΦΙΔΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΥΠΑ ? 
Υ 
YOU OWE ME YOUR HORNS. 
ΜΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ. 
YOUR MIND AND A POUND AND THE PAINTER'S BRUSH. 
ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΟΓΙΑΤΖΗ Ο ΚΟΠΑΝΟΣ. 
YOU HAVE VERY NICE LEATHER. 
ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΔΕΡΜΑ. 
YOU ARE FOR THE FESTIVALS. 
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙΑ. 
YOUR EYE THE CROSSEYED 
ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ Τ' ΑΛΛΗΘΩΡΟ. 
YOU ΑRE THE SHOPPING. 
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΩΝΙΟ. 
YOU RECKON WITHOUT THE HOTEL OWNER. 
ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΟ. 
YOU WILL EAT WOOD. 
ΘΑ ΦΑΣ ΞΥΛΟ. 
YOU ATE MY EARS. 
ΜΟΥ ΕΦΑΓΕΣ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ.

----------


## alsafi

Πάει η Έρη να ζητήσει από τον πατέρα της χαρτζιλίκι:
- Μπαμπά θέλω λεφτά να βγω σήμερα.
- Πάρε παιδί μου 5 ευρώ, λέει ο πατέρας.
- Είναι λίγα τα πέντε πατέρα, χρειάζομαι 10 να πάω για καρτ, όπως όλα τα άλλα παιδιά....
- Αποκλείεται είναι επικίνδυνα πράγματα αυτά, απαντά αυτός αλλά με τα πολλά και μετά από πολύ γκρίνια της τα δίνει.
Πάει η Έρη, παίρνει το αμαξάκι, τσακίζεται στη στροφή, αίματα, μελ
ελανιές...
Γυρνάει στο σπίτι και την ρωτάει ο πατέρας:
- Τι έγινε παιδάκι μου, πώς έγινες έτσι;;;
- Τράκαρα πατέρα, μου 'φυγε το καρτ στη στροφή.
Οπότε της απαντά:
- Εμ, στα 'λεγα εγώ!

Ποιο είναι το ηθικό δίδαγμα;
Κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι, παρά δέκα και καρτ, Έρη!

----------


## DrLO

> Το σκορ είναι 0-12, ύπερ της Βραζιλίας. Λίγο έξω από τη μεγάλη
> περιοχή, κερδίζουν φάουλ οι Βραζιλιάνοι. Ο Πόντιος τερματοφύλακας, δίνει τις
> τελευταίες οδηγίες στους παίχτες του τείχους, αλλά παρατηρεί ότι όλοι οι
> παίχτες είναι γυρισμένοι ανάποδα και τον κοιτάζουν. Αυτός έκπληκτος τους
> ρωτάει:
> - "Τι με κοιτάτε ρε παιδιά; Τη μπάλα κοιτάξτε!"
> Και ένας Πόντιος αμυντικός του απαντάει:
> - "Τι λες ρε; Και να χάσουμε τέτοια γκολάρα;"


Το ήξερα αλλά με Ολυμπιακούς.

----------


## alsafi



----------


## tripkaos

Στις 3:00 η ώρα τα ξημερώματα χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι ενός ζαχαροπλάστη:

- Εμπρός; Ποιός είναι; ρωτάει νυσταγμένος ο ζαχαροπλάστης.

- Δε μου λέτε σας παρακαλώ, τί ώρα ανοίγετε το μαγαζί το πρωί;

- Στις οχτώ, απαντάει ο ζαχαροπλάστης. Θέλετε κάτι;

- Ναι, να μη με ξεχάσετε, μιαμ ... μιαμ ... σλουρπ, απαντάει ο άγνωστος και κλείνει το τηλέφωνο.

Δεν πέρασε πολλή ώρα και να το τηλέφωνο ξαναχτυπάει:...

- Ποιός είναι πάλι; ρωτάει φανερά εκνευρισμένος ο ζαχαροπλάστης.

- Εγώ είμαι πάλι, απαντάει ο άγνωστος, μη με ξεχάσεις το πρωί ... μιαμ ... μιαμ ... σλούρπ.

- Σου δίνω το λόγο μου ότι θα είσαι ο πρώτος που θα μπεις το πρωί στο μαγαζί, απαντάει καθησυχαστικά ο ζαχαροπλάστης μπας και ξεφορτωθεί το νυχτερινό μπελά.

- Δε θέλω να μπω ... μιαμ ... μιαμ ... να βγω θέλω!

----------


## commando

Workshop!!!
Το σολφέζ, είναι υποχρεωτικό μάθημα που έχει ως στόχο την κατανόηση του μουσικού μέτρου, τις χρονικές διάρκειες (αξίες) και το ύψος των φθόγγων. Αυτό κατορθώνεται μέσα από ασκήσεις, όπου ο σπουδαστής καλείται να μετρήσει τον χρόνο του μουσικού κειμένου και να τραγουδήσει τις νότες ανάλογα με το ύψος και τις χρονικές διάρκειές τους. Είναι ένα ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό μάθημα που συνιστούμε να το παρακολουθήσει ο σπουδαστής ταυτόχρονα με το μάθημα επιλογής (πιάνο, κιθάρα, τραγούδι κλπ). Φυσικά για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να διεκδικήσουν τίτλο σπουδών (πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα), είναι υποχρεωτική η παρακολούθηση του σολφέζ. 

Το μάθημα το προσφέρουμε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, είναι ομαδικό (τα τμήματα χωρίζονται ανάλογα με τις ηλικίες των σπουδαστών), γίνεται μία φορά την εβδομάδα από 1 ώρα και περιλαμβάνει και τη μουσική θεωρία.

Παραδοση: εντεταλμενος μουσικαντης απο τον συλλογο του AWMN αλλη μια Δωρεαν προσφορα του συλλογου καθε Τεταρτη Αμερικης 17 4ος όροφος Συνταγμα
Παρακληση φερτε ο καθενας τα αναλόγια του.
Υπαρχει κουμπαρας υπερ ΕΨΑ.

----------


## JB172

Ο σύζυγος έρχεται στην κρεβατοκάμαρα κρατώντας ένα ποτήρι και δύο ασπιρίνες.
- "Να, πάρε αυτά τα χάπια για τον πονοκέφαλό σου αγάπη μου", λέει στην σύζυγο.
- "Πονοκέφαλο; Μα δεν έχω πονοκέφαλο!", απάντησε αυτή.
Κι αυτός:
- "Αχααααααα...!!!!"

----------


## blucky

*To Kamasutra του χθες...*[attachment=1:374g5lhi]kstr-yesterday.JPG[/attachment:374g5lhi]
*και το Kamasutra του σήμερα...*[attachment=0:374g5lhi]kstr-today.JPG[/attachment:374g5lhi]

----------


## JB172

Ένα ζευγάρι ετοιμάζεται για ύπνο. Η γυναίκα κοιτάζεται στον καθρέφτη.
- "Αγάπη μου", λέει, "το ξέρεις πως κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέπτη και βλέπω μια γριά; Το πρόσωπο μου γεμάτο ρυτίδες, τα στήθη φτάσανε στη μέση μου, ο πισινός μου κρέμεται. Έχω χοντρές γάμπες και πλαδαρά μπράτσα!! Έλα! πες μου κάτι καλό να μου φτιάξεις το κέφι!"
Ο σύζυγος κάνει μια καλή προσπάθεια για μια στιγμή να σκεφτεί κάτι θετικό και της απαντά ήρεμα και τρυφερά:
- "Εχεις τέλεια όραση..."

----------


## python

::   ::  
A little boy goes to his father and asks "Daddy, how was I born?"

The father answers: "Well son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway.

Your mum and I got together in a chat room at Yahoo. Then I set up a
date via e-mail with your mum and we met up at cyber-cafe. We sneaked
into a secluded room, I upgraded my floppy disk to a stiffy and then
your mum agreed to do a download from my hard drive. 

As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of
had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete
button, nine months later, a blessed little pop-up appeared and said:

"You have got a Male."

----------


## alsafi

Η Βατιδου τώρα δικαιώνεται

----------


## Dreamweaver

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να πω και εγώ ένα Επίκαιρο ....

ACOUL...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Να πω και εγώ ένα Επίκαιρο ....
> 
> ACOUL...


Εγώ ξέρω ένα καλύτερο...

EcoNET S.A.  ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

brrrrrrrrr........ ooooops jexasa de grafoyme agglika.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

Η κηδεία του καρδιολόγου

Ένας διάσημος καρδιολόγος πεθαίνει και του κάνουν περίτεχνη κηδεία. Ως
σύμβολο του επαγγέλματός του μια τεράστια καρδιά καλυμμένη με λουλούδια
βρίσκεται πίσω από το φέρετρο κατά τη διάρκεια της τελετής.

Σε μια προσπάθεια να είναι η κηδεία ξεχωριστή, στο τέλος της τελετής η
καρδιά ανοίγει και το φέρετρο κυλάει προς το μέρος της. Αφού μπει
ολόκληρο, η καρδιά κλείνει σφραγίζοντας το γιατρό μέσα της για πάντα.

Τότε ένας από τους παρευρισκόμενους σκάει στα γέλια! Οταν όλα τα μάτια
στρέφονται πάνω του, ομολογεί:
"Συγνώμη, απλώς σκεφτόμουν τη δική μου κηδεία... είμαι γυναικολόγος..."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Πάει ο Δώνης (ο ποδοσφαιριστής) σε μία ταβέρνα στην Άνοιξη (την περιοχή) να φάει.

Κάθεται λοιπόν και τον πλησιάζει ο σερβιτόρος. Τι θα πάρετε παρακαλώ, τον ρωτάει. Και αρχίζει ο διάλογος.

- Φίλε μου θα ήθελα ψάρι σήμερα!
- Μα κύριε εμείς εδώ έχουμε κρέατα!
- Φίλε μου δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνεις, εγώ θέλω να φάω ψάρι.
- Καλώς κύριε.

Φύγει λοιπον ο σερβιτόρος και πάει στον σεφ.
- Ρε Μπάμπη του λέει, είναι έξω ο Δώνης και θέλει να φάει ψάρι! Τι κάνουμε?
- Χμμμ...το μόνο που έχω απο ψαρικά είναι αυτό το χέλι! Κάτσε να του το φτιάξω, να του το πας.

Πράγματι λοιπόν του πάει το χέλι και το τρώει, οπότε έρχεται και η ώρα του λογαριασμού. Του σκάει λοιπόν ένας λογαριασμός 500 ευρώ!

- Πω, τί λέτε ρε? 500 ευρώ για ένα χέλι? Nvidia νομίζετε οτι είσαστε? Φώναξε μου αμέσως τον σεφ!

Σκάει λοιπόν ο σεφ και τον ρωτάει ο Δώνης:

-Γιατί ρε φίλε με χρεώσατε 500 ευρώ για ένα χέλι?
Και απαντάει ο σεφ:
- Ένα το χελι-δωνη και η ανοιξη ακριβήηηη!

--------------------------------------------------------------

Στο σχολείο λέγανε ποιήματα και είπε η δασκάλα στον Τοτό να πει και αυτός ένα και ο Τοτος άρχισε:
- Καθόμουνα στην αμμουδιά και έσπαγα καρύδια και ερχότανε η θάλασσα και μου βρέχε τα...
Η δασκάλα έντρομη:
- Μη Τοτό, μην το πεις.
Και ο Τοτός:
- Καθόμουνα στην αμμουδιά και έσπαγα καρύδια και ερχότανε η θάλασσα και μου βρέχε τα...
Η δασκάλα:
- Μη Τοτό, μην το συνεχίσεις.
Και ο Τοτός απτόητος:
- Καθόμουνα στην αμμουδιά και έσπαγα καρύδια και ερχότανε η θάλασσα και μου βρέχε τα πόδια.
Η δασκάλα:
- Μα τα "πόδια" δεν κάνουν ρίμα, Τοτό.
Και ο Τοτός:
- Ε, αφού δεν έφτανε τα αρχί..α!

--------------------------------------------

Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος πορτιέρης;
-Το μ...ί.
αφού αφήνει όλα τ'αρχί..α απ'έξω

----------


## homo

Ο μαραγκός, το τρένο και η γυναίκα!

Hταν μια γυναίκα που έμενε μόνη της σχεδόν όλο τον χρόνο γιατί ο άντρας της ήταν ναυτικός. Tο σπίτι ήταν κοντά σε έναν σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού και όποτε περνούσε το τρένο, έπεφτε η ντουλάπα που ήταν στην κρεβατοκάμαρα. Kαλεί, λοιπόν, μια μέρα η γυναίκα έναν μαραγκό: «Ξέρετε», του λέει, «όποτε περνάει το τρένο, η ντουλάπα πέφτει...». Πριν προλάβει να ολοκληρώσει τη φράση της η γυναίκα, περνάει το τρένο και πέφτει η ντουλάπα.

O μαραγκός δείχνει να ξέρει τη λύση στο πρόβλημα: «Aφήστε το σε μένα, θα τη στηρίξω στον τοίχο και μετά δεν θα πέφτει με τίποτα!». Aφού τη στηρίζει και τελειώνει τη δουλειά, περνάει το τρένο και πέφτει πάλι κάτω η ντουλάπα. O μαραγκός αρχίζει και τα χάνει: «Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει, αλλά αυτήν τη φορά θα καρφώσω την ντουλάπα στον τοίχο με ατσαλόπροκες για να μην πέφτει με τίποτα!». Aφού την καρφώνει, λοιπόν, λέει: «Για να δούμε τώρα που θα περάσει το τρένο, θα πέσει πάλι;». Περνάει το τρένο όμως και η ντουλάπα ξαναπέφτει.

O μαραγκός έχει πάθει σοκ: «Aν δεν τρελαθώ σήμερα, δεν θα τρελαθώ ποτέ!!». «Kαι τι θα κάνουμε τώρα; Δεν είναι δυνατόν να συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση», λέει η γυναίκα. «Θα κάνω μια τελευταία προσπάθεια», απαντά ο μαραγκός, «θα μπω μέσα στην ντουλάπα να δω από μέσα τι πάει στραβά και πέφτει».

Mπαίνει μέσα στην ντουλάπα κλείνει τις πόρτες και εκείνη τη στιγμή μπαίνει ο άντρας της γυναίκας μέσα, ο οποίος γύρισε από ταξίδι. Bλέπει τα πράγματα του μαραγκού και αρχίζει να φωνάζει: «Aτιμη, θα σε σκοτώσω! Πού τον έχεις κρύψει τον εραστή σου; Στην ντουλάπα;».

Πριν προλάβει εκείνη να αποκριθεί, πάει, ανοίγει την ντουλάπα και βλέπει μέσα τον μαραγκό... «Pε αλήτη», του φωνάζει, «τι κάνεις εδώ μέσα;» 

«Pε φίλε», απαντά ο μαραγκός, «άμα σου πω ότι περιμένω να περάσει το τρένο, θα με πιστέψεις;».

----------


## homo

Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μαντέψεις την ηλικία μου;

Κάποιος αποφάσισε να κάνει πλαστική και να τσιτώσει τα μαγουλάκια του, σα δώρο στον εαυτό του για τα γενέθλιά του. Πλήρωσε λοιπόν 10.000$ και το αποτέλεσμα τον ενθουσίασε. Όταν πήγαινε σπίτι του, μετά απ' το τσίτωμα, σταματάει να πάρει εφημερίδα και ρωτάει τον εφημεριδοπώλη: 

- Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μαντέψεις την ηλικία μου; 

- Περίπου 35, απαντάει ο εφημεριδοπώλης. 

- Είμαι 47, λέει ο τύπος, πραγματικά ευτυχισμένος που φαινότανε 35. 

Μετά πάει στα McDonalds, να φάει κάτι κι εκεί που παράγγελνε, ρώτησε τον υπάλληλο το ίδιο πράμα: 

- Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μαντέψεις την ηλικία μου; 

- Περίπου 29, του λέει εκείνος. 

- Είμαι 47, λέει ο τύπος, πραγματικά ευτυχισμένος, που φαινότανε 29.

Μετά, στη στάση του λεωφορείου ρωτάει το ίδιο μια γριούλα: 

- Είμαι 85 και η όρασή μου έχει αρχίσει να μ' εγκαταλείπει. Αλλά όταν ήμουνα νέα ήξερα ένα σίγουρο τρόπο για να βρίσκω την ηλικία των αντρών. Αν βάλω το χέρι μου μέσα στο παντελόνι σου και πιάσω τα γεννητικά σου όργανα και τα κρατήσω για 10 λεπτά, θα σου πω ακριβώς πόσων χρονών είσαι. 

Ο τύπος δέχτηκε και η γριά του τα 'πιασε και σε 10 λεπτά του λέει: 

- Είσαι 47 χρονών! 

- Αυτό είναι φοβερό! λέει ο τύπος έκπληκτος. Πώς το κατάλαβες; 

Και η γριά: 

- Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Απλώς, ήμουνα πίσω σου, στου McDonalds!

----------


## homo

Ένας φτωχός ανθρωπάκος με τη γυναίκα του πήγανε στο πανηγύρι του χωριού. Εκεί είχαν και ένα ελικόπτερο που έκανε ασκήσεις στον αέρα, γύριζε ανάποδα, έπαιρνε απότομες στροφές και ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιακό. Ο τύπος ήθελε λοιπόν να μπει στο ελικόπτερο αλλά η γυναίκα του δεν τον άφηνε γιατί το εισιτήριο ήταν 50 ευρώ: 

- Μα βρε γυναίκα, δεν βλέπεις τί ωραίο που είναι; Πού θα το ξαναζήσουμε αυτό; 

- Ναι, αλλά 50 ευρώ είναι 50 ευρώ. 

Τον επόμενο χρόνο, ξανά τα ίδια. Ο τύπος ήθελε να μπει στο ελικόπτερο αλλά η γυναίκα του επέμενε ότι 50 ευρώ είναι 50 ευρώ. Αφού γινόταν αυτό για μερικά χρόνια, κάποια χρονιά ο πιλότος του ελικοπτέρου τον λυπήθηκε τον φίλο μας. Οπότε του είπε οτι θα τον αφήσει αυτόν και την γυναίκα του να μπουν στο ελικόπτερο τζάμπα με τον όρο ότι δεν θα μιλήσουν και δεν θα φωνάξουν καθόλου όσο θα διαρκέσει η πτήση. Μπαίνουν λοιπόν και αρχίζει ο πιλότος μια να ανεβαίνει, μια να κατεβαίνει, να γυρίζει ανάποδα και να κάνει ό,τι τρέλα μπορείς να φανταστείς. Ο τύπος και η γυναίκα του δεν έβγαλαν ούτε άχνα. Ο πιλότος προσπαθεί περισσότερο για να τους εντυπωσιάσει, αλλά πάλι δεν ακούει τίποτα. Αφού τελειώνει η πτήση και προσγειώνονται, γυριζει ο πιλότος και λέει στον τύπο: 

- Ρε φίλε, με ξαφνιάζεις. Τόσες τούμπες στον αέρα και δεν μίλησες καθόλου! 

- Σκέφτηκα να πω κάτι όταν έπεσε η γυναίκα μου, αλλά 50 ευρώ είναι 50 ευρώ!

____________________________________________________________________

Ο Κωστίκας αποφάσισε μαζί με την γυναίκα του να πάνε διακοπές σε κάποιο νησί. Μετά από μια εβδομάδα παραμονής η γυναίκα του τα φτιάχνει με τον γιατρό του νησιού. Το μαθαίνει ο Κωστίκας και γίνεται χαμός με την γυναίκα του. Η γυναίκα του τρέχει κατευθείαν στο γιατρό και του λέει πως το έμαθε ο άντρας της. Ο γιατρός της λέει ότι είναι βλάκας και να μη φοβάται. Έτσι της λέει: - Κοίτα τι θα κάνεις αύριο που θα πας στην παραλία και μπεις στο νερό θα πεις βοήθεια βοήθεια μπήκε ένα καβούρι στο μ...ι μου και μετά θα πεις ότι θα πρέπει να πάμε στον γιατρό. Έτσι και έγινε. Την επόμενη μέρα ο Κωστίκας παίρνει την γυναίκα του και τρέχουν στον γιατρό και του λένε πως έγινε. Ο γιατρός τότε λέει στον Κωστίκα: - Κοίτα να δεις...Θα κάτσεις να γαμ...εις την γυναίκα σου και μόλις αισθανθείς να σε δαγκώνει ο κάβουρας θα τραβηχτείς. - Μα τι λες γιατρέ θα μου τον κόψει. Ας το κάνει άλλος. Ο γιατρός του λέει ότι θα το κάνει αυτός. Βάζει από κάτω την γυναίκα του Κωστίκα και αρχίζει. Περνά μισή ώρα και ο Κωστίκας ρωτάει αν τσιμπάει. 
- Όχι ακόμα, απαντά ο γιατρός. 
Περνάει μια ώρα και ρωτάει ο Κωστίκας αν τσιμπάει ξανά. 
- Όχι ακόμα απαντά ο γιατρός. 
Περνάνε δυο ώρες και ρωτάει ο Κωστίκας αν τσιμπάει ξανά. 
Ρε γιατρέ δεν χύνεις τουλάχιστον να τον πνίξουμε;

________________________________________________________________________

Ένας λευκός κι ένας μαύρος σώζονται από ένα ναυάγιο και βρίσκονται σε ένα παρθένο νησί όπου κατοικείται μόνο από γυναίκες που αγνοούν την ύπαρξη του αντρικού φύλου. 
Αφού τους συλλαμβάνουν σαν άγνωστα όντα, τους δένουν γυμνούς και η αρχηγός τους αρχίζει να επεξεργάζεται τις εμφανέστατες διαφορές στο σώμα των αγνώστων. Αρχισε να κουνάει πάνω κάτω το όργανο του λευκού παρατηρώντας το διαρκώς να μεγαλώνει, ώσπου κάποια στιγμή εκσπερματώνει, οπότε με έκπληξη φωνάζει: 
- Γάλα-γάλα 
Και ο λευκός: 
- Αν θες μίλκο να πας στον μαύρο!!
______________________________________________________________________________

Ένας τύπος από την πόλη με την κοπελιά του οδηγούσαν στην αμερικανική έρημο. 
Κάπου εκεί πέρα έπαθαν λάστιχο και σταμάτησαν να το αλλάξουν. 
Τότε ο τύπος παρατήρησε ένα καουμπόι, που φορούσε όλα τα γνωστά αξεσουάρ, 
να κάθεται στο άλογό του και να στρίβει τσιγάρο. 
Ο τύπος είπε στο κορίτσι ότι θα έβαζε τον καουμπόι να τους αλλάξει το λάστιχο 
και αυτοί απλά θα κάθονταν και θα περίμεναν. 
-Ε, βλάκα, κατέβα από το άλογο και έλα εδώ να αλλάξεις το λάστιχο. 
Ο καουμπόι τους αγνόησε. 
-Ε, παλιόπουστα, σου είπα να έρθεις εδώ και να αλλάξεις το λάστιχο, θες να σε γα...σω; 
Τότε ο καουμπόι τον κοίταξε και του είπε: 
-Θα σου πω φιλαράκο, πρώτα θα τελειώσω το τσιγάρο μου. 
Μετά θα κατέβω από το άλογό μου, θα σε δείρω, θα σε βάλω να αλλάξεις το λάστιχό σου. 
Κατόπιν θα πηδήσω το κορίτσι σου, και θα σε βάλω να βαστάς τα αρχ...α μου 
για να μην ακουμπάνε στην καυτή άμμο, ενώ θα πηδάω. 
Αργότερα, ενώ οδηγούσαν πάλι, είπε το κορίτσι: 
-Πώπω, ο καουμπόι ήταν πολύ σκληρός μάγκας, ε; 
-Όχι μωρέ, σιγά, δεν είδες τι μορφασμούς πόνου έκανε 
όταν άφηνα τα αρχ....ια του και έπεφταν στην καυτή άμμο;

----------


## JB172

Ενα βιντεάκι για να ευθυμίσουμε και λίγο.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7p6pi_kouni8ikes_fun

----------


## gkarad

Ένα ηλικιωμένο ζευγάρι Ελλήνων πηγαίνει για διακοπές στην Αγγλία και στο αεροδρόμιο του Λονδίνου ένας ταξιτζής τους παίρνει για το κέντρο της πόλης.
Η διαδρομή είναι μεγάλη και ο ταξιτζής σκέφτεται ότι καλό θα ήταν να ξεκινούσε μια κουβεντούλα...
Ρωτάει λοιπόν γυρίζοντας προς τα πίσω:
- Where are you from?
Απαντάει ο άνδρας:
- We are from Greece.
Ρωτάει η γυναίκα που δεν ξέρει ούτε λέξη αγγλικά:
- Τι ρώτησε αυτός;
Αυτός:
- Μας ρώτησε από πού ερχόμαστε και του απάντησα ότι είμαστε από την Ελλάδα.
Μετά από λίγο ξαναρωτάει ο οδηγός:
- And where do you live in Greece?
Αυτός:
- We live in Piraeus.
Πάλι αυτή:
- Τι ρώτησε τώρα;
Αυτός (ήδη ψιλοεκνευρισμένος):
- Ρώτησε πού μένουμε στην Ελλάδα και του απάντησα στον Πειραιά.
Συνεχίζει ο οδηγός:
-Oh, my god, in Piraeus I had the worst fuck in my life!
Αυτή:
- Τι είπε τώρα;
Αυτός:
- Σε ξέρει!
=========================================================

Μία ξανθιά και μια μελαχρινή περπατούν στο πάρκο. Η μελαχρινή λέει:
- Αχ, κοίτα αυτό το πεθαμένο πουλάκι!
Η ξανθιά σταματάει, κοιτάζει ψηλά και λέει:
- Πού; Πού;
=========================================================

Μπαίνει ένας κλέφτης στο σπίτι ενός άφραγκου.
Αρχίζει να ψάχνει από δω και από κει, αλλά ξυπνάει ο ιδιοκτήτης:
- Τι κάνεις εδώ; φωνάζει εξαγριωμένος.
- Ψάχνω για λεφτά.
- Α, περίμενε μισό λεπτό να φορέσω τα ρούχα μου, και θα ψάξουμε μαζί!
========================================================

Στο σπίτι ο πατέρας του Τοτού θέλει να στριμώξει την γυναίκα του και να κάνουν sex...
Είναι ο Τοτός όμως εκεί στην μέση, και δεν ξεμυτάει από το σπίτι.
"Τι να κανω", αναρωτιέται ο πατέρας, "για να φύγει για λίγο από το σπίτι ο Τοτός;"
Αφού το σκέφτεται κάμποσο βρίσκει μία ιδέα:
- Τοτέ, θα παίξουμε ένα παιχνίδι! Θα ανέβεις στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού και θα μετράς τους ανθρώπους που φοράνε μαύρα. Για κάθε έναν θα σου δίνω 1 ευρώ.
Πράγματι ο Τοτός ανεβαίνει στην ταράτσα, και κοιτάει τους περαστικούς. Βλέπει έναν μηχανόβιο με μαύρη φόρμα να περνάει τον δρόμο.
- Μπαμπά, είδα έναν με μαύρα...
- Μπράβο παιδί μου, λέει ο μπαμπάς και του δίνει 1 ευρώ.
Το άλλο πρωί πάλι ανεβαίνει ο Τοτός στην ταράτσα, βλέπει 3 με μαύρα και παίρνει 3 ευρώ.
Ο πατέρας έχει ευχαριστηθεί πολύ που βρήκε την ησυχία του.
Το τρίτο πρωί ανεβαίνει ο Τοτός και βλέπει να περνάει μια κηδεία.
Κατεβαίνει κάτω και λέει στον πατέρα του:
- Αστα πατέρα, σήμερα περνάει κηδεία. Αυτό το γα***ι θα το πληρώσεις ακριβά!

----------


## NetTraptor

_Ακόμα μία ανακάλυψη: το κοινώς λεγόμενο "ψ*@#$κρυο", επιτέλους σε φωτογραφία!_  ::  





ref http://xontros.blogspot.com/2008/01/blog-post_4380.html

----------


## Neuro

::   ::   ::

----------


## denlinux

ωραιος  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

χαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

_Έλληνας Κροίσος με 6 γράμματα, έχει και λίμνη_

----------


## vmanolis

> _Έλληνας Κροίσος με 6 γράμματα, έχει και λίμνη_


Μήπως *Εφραίμ* ;  ::  
Τι κερδίζω ;  ::  
Μήπως κάποια απόμερη ακρογυαλιά πέριξ της λιμνούλας ;  ::

----------


## B52

Ανοιγει ο Αγ.Βασιλης τα γραμματα που του εχουν στειλει και 'πεφτει' το ματι του σε ενα οπου ο Γιωργακης του ελεγε:

"Αγιε μου Βασιλη φετος θα ηθελα για δωρο να παρει το πρωταθλημα ο Παναθηναικος..."

σκεπτικος πολυ ο Αγ.Βασιλης............................................... λεει........








































............. ενα ελαφακι για το Γιωργακι.................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## denlinux

Τι κοινό έχει μια παρθένα με κάποιον που έχει ένα ρολόι δεμένο στην πλάτη του;

----------


## denlinux

*Και οι δύο δε βλέπουν την ώρα*

----------


## Jage

Τι διαφορά έχει ο Ολυμπιακός από το ανθρώπινο αίμα???


Το αίμα έχει ομάδα!!!  ::

----------


## yorgos

Μετά το τέλος του Μεγάλου Φεστιβάλ Μπύρας στην Γερμανία, όλοι οι πρόεδροι των εταιριών Ζυθοποιίας αποφάσισαν να βγουν έξω για . . μια μπύρα.

Το αφεντικό της Corona κάθεται στο μπαρ και λέει:
"Θα ήθελα την καλύτερη μπύρα στον κόσμο, Μια Corona, παρακαλώ."
Ο μπάρμαν πιάνει ένα μπουκάλι από το ράφι και του το δίνει.

To αφεντικό της Βudweiser λέει:
"Θά ήθελα την καλύτερη μπύρα στον κόσμο! The King of Beers!! Μια Budweiser, παρακαλώ!"
Ο μπάρμαν του δίνει μία.

Ο τύπος από την Coors: "Θα ήθελα την μόνη μπύρα που είναι φτιαγμένη με πραγματικό νερό πηγής από τα Βραχώδη Όρη. Δώσε μου μια Coors!!"
Παίρνει κι αυτός την μπύρα του!!

Ο τύπος από την Μύθος κάθεται και λέει: "Δώστε μου μια Κόκα Κόλα"
Ο μπάρμαν ξαφνιάζεται λίγο, αλλά του δίνει ό,τι παράγγειλε. Οι άλλοι όμως ζυθοπαραγωγοί τον κοιτάζουν περίεργα και ρωτάνε γιατί δεν πήρε Μύθος!

Kι εκείνος: "Να, σκέφτηκα αφού δεν πίνετε εσείς μπύρα, γιατί να πιω εγώ?"

----------


## yorgos

3 ΗΛΙΚΙΩΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΓΗΡΑΤΕΙΩΝ.


ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ:

ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΡΟΧΤΕΣ Η ΕΓΓΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ

ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ..

ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΜΥΓΑ ΣΤΟ 1 ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΟ! ΕΒΑΛΑ ΓΥΑΛΙΑ,

ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. 

ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ... 



ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ:

ΕΓΩ, ΠΑΛΙ, ΠΗΓΑ Σ' ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΣΑΝΣΕΡ

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΟΡΟΦΟ ΤΑ ΕΦΤΥΣΑ.

ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΑΘΩΝΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΖΕΣΤΑΜΑ.

ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ... 



ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΡΙΤΟΣ :

ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ

ΤΙ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ !

ΧΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΣΒΕΤΛΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΙ,

ΤΗΝ ΣΤΡΙΜΩΞΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΝΑ...(ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ),

ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ: 

ΣΙΓΑ ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ, ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ?

ΞΕΧΝΑΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΞΕΧΝΑΩ !!!

----------


## yorgos

Ήταν κάποτε μια οικογένεια σαν όλες τις άλλες (???), ευτυχισμένη, θεοσεβούμενη, μέχρι την ημέρα που η δεκάχρονη κόρη έκανε την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση:

- Δεν είμαι πια παρθένα!

Μια θανατική σιγή απλώθηκε σε όλο το σπίτι... Νέκρα .... Κι ύστερα άρχισαν οι φωνές, οι επιπλήξεις, οι μαχαιριές και το ξεκατίνιασμα:

Πρώτος-πρώτος φώναξε ο μπαμπάς στη μαμά:
- Δε ντρέπεσαι μωρή .... Εσύ τα φταις! Μάνα είσαι εσύ ή γυναίκα του δρόμου ... μια ***τάνα είσαι ... μια τσούλα! Δε ντρέπεσαι που ντύνεσαι σαν *όρνη και βάφεσαι σα γουρούνα με οίστρο. Για να μην αναφερθώ στο λεξιλόγιό σου. Λες συνέχεια βρομόλογα και πετάς σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα μπροστά στη μικρή!

Μετά ο μπαμπάς τα'χωσε και στην εικοσάχρονη αδελφή της μικρής:
- Κι εσύ μωρή, ***τανάκι πολυτελείας, που πηδιέσαι στον καναπέ μ' εκείνον τον μαλλιά με τα σκουλαρίκια κάθε φορά που λείπουμε απ' το σπίτι και όλα αυτά μπροστά στη μικρή! Τις προάλλες βρήκα μωρή *πέρμα πάνω στο μαξιλάρι που κάθισα. Για να μη μιλήσω για το δονητή που έχεις κρυμμένο στο συρτάρι σου. Ή νόμιζες πως δεν το ήξερα;

Μετά ακούστηκε και η μαμά, που ούρλιαξε στον μπαμπά:
- Για μια στιγμή! Για μια στιγμή! Μιλάς εσύ που ξοδεύεις το μισό μισθό σου σε ροζ τηλέφωνα και αλλοδαπές και τις χαιρετάς και μπροστά στο σπίτι μας και δεν σου καίγεται καρφί που η μικρή είναι μπροστά και τις βλέπει! Που γυρνάς κάθε Παρασκευή με σημάδια από κραγιόν στο λαιμό και κόκκινα ρουφήγματα; Κι από τότε που βάλαμε στο σπίτι μας δορυφορική κάθεσαι και βλέπεις τσοντοκάναλα πρωί βράδυ κι όλα αυτά μπροστά στη
μικρή! Για να μην πω για την ***τάνα τη γραμματέα σου, που έμαθα ότι σου παίρνει και γω δεν ξέρω τι, και κάθε τόσο τηλεφωνάει σπίτι και σε ζητάει με την αισθησιακή φωνή της και πολλές φορές απαντάει η μικρή!

Η μητέρα, τέλος, ιδιαιτέρως συμπονετική μαλακώνει και, με μάτια δακρυσμένα απευθυνόμενη στη μικρή ψελλίζει:
- Πώς σου συνέβη αγγελούδι μου; Ήταν πρωκτικό ή κολπικό; Σε βίασαν ή αποφάσισες εσύ να πας με κάποιο συμμαθητή σου; Πες τα όλα στη μαμά ...

Έκπληκτη η μικρή απαντάει:

- Όχι μαμά. Απλώς η δασκάλα άλλαξε το ρόλο που μου είχε αναθέσει για το σκετσάκι των Χριστουγέννων και, από Παρθένα Μαρία, θα είμαι βοσκοπούλα...

----------


## yorgos

Ένας νεαρός πήγε στον γιατρό του και ρώτησε εάν υπήρχε κάποια εξέταση να τον βοηθήσει να καταλάβει εάν είναι ομοφυλόφιλος. ο γιατρός του λέει:
- "ναι, υπάρχει. κατεβάζεις τα παντελόνια σου;"
ο νεαρός κατέβασε τα παντελόνια του, ο γιατρός άρπαξε τους όρχεις του και του λέει:
- "πες μου πενήντα πέντε."
- "πενήντα πέντε", είπε ο νεαρός.
ο γιατρός μετά άρπαξε το πέος του νεαρού και του λέει:
- "πες μου σε παρακαλώ πενήντα πέντε."
- "πενήντα πέντε", είπε ο νεαρός.
μετά ο γιατρός του ζήτησε να γυρίσει, να σκύψει και όταν ο νεαρός το έκανε, του έβαλε ένα δάχτυλο και, άλλη μια φορά, του λέει:
- "πες μου σε παρακαλώ πενήντα πέντε."
και ο νεαρός:
- "1 . . .2 . . . .3 . . . "

----------


## denlinux

0,1 0,2 ,0,3 ....μεχρι το 55
Ετσι επρεπε να μετραει  ::

----------


## alsafi



----------


## acoul

μπορεί οι τοίχοι να μην έχουν αυτιά αν όμως δεν υπήρχαν και αυτοί με αυτά τα συνθήματα θα είχαμε χαθεί εδώ και καιρό ...  ::

----------


## papashark

Η αποθέωση της επιστήμης του marketing...

----------


## denlinux

οικος ανοχης ειναι...?

----------


## harrylaos

> οικος ανοχης ειναι...?


  ::   ::  

Ολο αυτο σκεφτεσαι ρε παιξοπουλι?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> οικος ανοχης ειναι...?


Οχι βρε, το κατηχητικό της ενορίας...  ::

----------


## klarabel

> οικος ανοχης ειναι...?


Oχι ..αντοχής !!  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από denlinux
> 
> οικος ανοχης ειναι...?
> 
> 
> Οχι βρε, το κατηχητικό της ενορίας...






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από denlinux
> 
> οικος ανοχης ειναι...?
> 
> 
> Oχι ..αντοχής !!


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Mάθατε ότι ο Κοβάσεβίτς πάει στον Παναθηναϊκό ?

----------


## JB172

Μάλλον πάει για να τους μάθει μπάλα  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Mάθατε ότι ο Κοβάσεβίτς πάει στον Παναθηναϊκό ?






> Μάλλον πάει για να τους μάθει μπάλα


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Στη Σταδίου, ένας τύπος σταματάει ένα ταξί, μπαίνει βιαστικά μέσα και λέει στον ταξιτζή:
- Μεγάλε, γρήγορα στην οδό .......τάδε... νούμερο ταδε.... Μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι η γυναίκα μου με απατάει με κάποιον άλλο.
Πράγματι ο ταξιτζής πατάει γκάζι και σε λίγο φθάνουν στο σπίτι του.
Εκεί ο τύπος λέει στον ταξιτζή:
- Ρε μεγάλε, δεν ανεβαίνεις κι εσύ μαζί μου να σ' έχω για μάρτυρα; 
Ανεβαίνουν και οι δυο στο διαμέρισμα του τύπου. Ο τύπος ανοίγει την πόρτα, πηγαίνει στο υπνοδωμάτιο και πραγματικά κάτω από τα σεντόνια είναι η γυναίκα του με κάποιον άντρα. 
Τραβάει τα σεντόνια και φωνάζει: 
- Εσύ ποιος είσαι, ρε;;;

Και ο εραστής:

- ΕΓΩ ποιος είμαι;

Εγώ είμαι αυτός που πριν από λίγες μέρες έδωσα στη γυναίκα σου 3. 000 ευρώ για να εξοφλήσεις το δάνειο του αυτοκινήτου σου.
Εγώ είμαι αυτός που κάθε μήνα δίνει στην γυναίκα σου 700 ευρώ για το νοίκι.
Εγώ είμαι αυτός που κάθε βδομάδα δίνω λεφτά στην γυναίκα σου για το supermarket και τη λαϊκή. 
Εγώ είμαι αυτός που κάθε βδομάδα δίνω λεφτά στην γυναίκα σου για τα φροντιστήρια των παιδιών σου...

Οπότε ο ταξιτζής πλησιάζει τον απατημένο σύζυγο και του λέει ψιθυριστά:

- Ρε αφεντικό, δεν τον σκεπάζουμε τον άνθρωπο, μη μας κρυώσει;

----------


## denlinux

*VIAGRA ADVERTISMENT*


[attachment=0:25q65the]viagra_advertisement_funny.jpg[/attachment:25q65the]




H νεα διαφημιση του VIAGRA

----------


## yorgos

Γάμος αλλά Λίνουξ....

----------


## JB172

Μια ξανθιά, μετά το 1ο ραντεβού, ανεβαίνει για ένα τελευταίο... ποτό, στο σπίτι του συνοδού της...
Αντρας: Να πιούμε ουίσκι?
Ξανθιά: Οκ!
Αντρας: Να σου βάλω 2 δάχτυλα?
Ξανθιά: Δε θα πιούμε ουίσκι πρώτα...???

----------


## JB172

- Ρε Μήτσο, η γυναίκα σου φωνάζει όταν κάνει σεξ;
- Αν φωνάζει λέει; Απ' το καφενείο την ακούω ...

----------


## senius

*ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ* 

Τεχνικός: -Τι είδους υπολογιστή έχετε;
Γυναίκα πελάτης: - Έναν άσπρο... 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Πελάτης:- Ναι, γεια σας, δεν μπορώ να βγάλω τη δισκέτα από τον υπολογιστή μου.
Τεχνικός:- Δοκιμάσατε να πατήσετε το κουμπί;
Πελάτης:- Ναι, ναι, αλλά φαίνεται ότι έχει κολλήσει.
Τεχνικός:- Περίεργο αυτό. Θα σας στείλω κάποιον να το δει.
Πελάτης:- Αχ, όχι...περιμένετε....Δεν την έχω βάλει τη δισκέτα τελικά μέσα, είναι πάνω στο γραφείο μου...συγγνώμη. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Τεχνικός:- Πατήστε στο εικονίδιο "ο υπολογιστής μου" που βρίσκεται αριστερά στην Οθόνη.
Πελάτης:- Αριστερά όπως το βλέπετε εσείς ή εγώ; 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Πελάτης:- Ναι, γεια σας, με λένε Μάρθα, δεν μπορώ να τυπώσω. Κάθε φορά μου βγάζει ένα μήνυμα "can't find printer". Πήρα τον εκτυπωτή και τον έβαλα ακριβώς μπροστά στην οθόνη, αλλά ακόμα μου λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να τον βρει... 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Πελάτης:- Ναι, το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να τυπώσω το κόκκινο χρώμα.
Τεχνικός:- Ο εκτυπωτής σας είναι έγχρωμος;
Πελάτης:- Εεεεεεε.......ευχαριστώ. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Τεχνικός:- Τι υπάρχει στην οθόνη σας τώρα κυρία μου;
Πελάτης:- Ένα αρκουδάκι που μου πήρε ο φίλος μου από το σούπερ μάρκετ. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Πελάτης:- Το πληκτρολόγιό μου δεν δουλεύει.
Τεχνικός:- Είστε σίγουρος ότι είναι συνδεδεμένο στο πίσω μέρος του υπολογιστή;
Πελάτης:- Όχι, δεν μπορώ να δω από πίσω. 
Τεχνικός:- Πάρτε το πληκτρολόγιο και κάντε 10 βήματα προς τα πίσω. Πελάτης:- Οk.
Τεχνικός:- Το πληκτρολόγιο έρχεται μαζί σας;
Πελάτης:- Ναι.
Τεχνικός:- Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο. Κοιτάξτε εκεί γύρω. Υπάρχει κανένα άλλο πληκτρολόγιο; 
Πελάτης:- Ναι, βλέπω ένα άλλο στο γραφείο...Α! Αυτό δουλεύει! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Τεχνικός:- Το password σας είναι ένα μικρό γράμμα μ όπως λέμε "μήλο", ένα κεφαλαίο Σ όπως λέμε "σκύλος", και ο αριθμός 7. 
Πελάτης:- Το 7 μικρό ή κεφαλαίο; 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Πελάτης:- Δεν μπορώ να μπω στο internet.
Τεχνικός:- Το password είναι σίγουρα σωστό;
Πελάτης:- Ναι, είδα τον συνάδελφό μου που το έγραφε.
Τεχνικός:- Και ποιο είναι το password;
Πελάτης:- Πέντε αστεράκια. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Τεχνικός:- Ποιο antivirus πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείτε;
Πελάτης:- Το Netscape.
Τεχνικός:- Αυτό δεν είναι antivirus.
Πελάτης:- Αχ, συγγνώμη, το Internet Explorer. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Πελάτης:- Ναι, γεια σας, έχω ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Ένας φίλος μου έβαλε ένα screensaver στον υπολογιστή μου, αλλά κάθε φορά που κουνάω το ποντίκι χάνεται... 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Πελάτης:- Γεια σας, γράφω το πρώτο μου e-mail.
Τεχνικός:- Και ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σας;
Πελάτης:- Έγραψα το "a" στην διεύθυνση, αλλά πώς θα βάλω το κυκλάκι γύρω του
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 ::

----------


## alsafi

```
Το κείμενο που ακολουθεί αποτελεί μια απάντηση που δόθηκε σε ενδιάμεσες εξετάσεις/ προόδους στη χημεία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης.
Η ερώτηση είχε ως εξής και βαθμολογούταν με έξτρα βαθμούς:
Η Κόλαση είναι εξώθερμη ή εσώθερμη;
(στη χημεία ή εξώθερμη δίνει θερμότητα ενώ η άλλη απορροφά).


Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές έδωσαν απαντήσεις παρέχοντας αποδείξεις βασισμένες στο Νόμο του Boyle (ένα αέριο ψύχεται όταν μεγαλώνει ο όγκος και θερμαίνεται όταν συμπιέζεται) ή κάτι παρόμοιο.
Ωστόσο, ένας έγραψε τα εξής:

Πρώτον πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε αν ο όγκος της κόλασης αυξάνεται προς το χρόνο. Επομένως χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε το ρυθμό με τον οποίο οι ψυχές εισρέουν στην κόλαση και το ρυθμό με το ν οποίο διαφεύγουν.
Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε ασφαλώς να υποθέσουμε ότι όταν μια ψυχή πάει στην κόλαση, δεν πρόκειται να φύγει. Επομένως, δεν διαφεύγουν ψυχές. Τώρα για το πόσες ψυχές μπαίνουν, ας δούμε πόσες διαφορετικές θρησκείες υπάρχουν σήμερα στον κόσμο. Οι περισσότερες από αυτές δηλώνουν ότι αν δεν είσαι οπαδός τους, τότε θα πας στη κόλαση. Εφόσον υπάρχουν περισσότερες από μία τέτοια θρησκεία και εφόσον οι άνθρωποι ανήκουν σε περισσότερη από μία θρησκεία, τότε μπορούμε να εξαγάγουμε το συμπέρασμα ότι όλες οι ψυχές πάνε στην κόλαση. Και όπως έχουν οι ρυθμοί γεννήσεων και θανάτων, θα πρέπει να αναμένουμε ότι ο αριθμός των ψυχών στην κόλαση θα αυξηθεί εκθετικά.

Τώρα, ο λόγος για τον οποίο εξετάζουμε το ρυθμό αλλαγής του όγκου της κολάσεως, είναι γιατί ο Νόμος του Μπόυλ δηλώνει ότι για να παραμείνει σταθερή η θερμοκρασία και η πίεση στην κόλαση, ο όγκος της πρέπει να αυξάνεται αναλόγως με τις ψυχές που προστίθενται. Αυτό μας δίνει 2 περιπτώσεις:

1.       Εάν η Κόλαση διαστέλλεται με πιο αργό ρυθμό από αυτόν με τον οποίο εισέρχονται ψυχές, τότε η θερμοκρασία και η πίεση θα αυξάνονται μέχρι να σκάσει η Κόλαση και να ξεχυθούν οι ψυχές.

2.       Εάν η Κόλαση διαστέλλεται με ρυθμό πιο γρήγορο από τη αύξηση των ψυχών, τότε η θερμοκρασία και ή πίεση θα πέφτουν μέχρι να παγώσουν τα καζάνια της.
Ποιά από τις 2 περιπτώσεις ισχύει??

Αν αποδεχθούμε το αξίωμα το οποίο μου είπε η Τερέζα όταν ήμουν πρωτοετής, ότι ."Θα πρέπει να παγώσει η Κόλαση πριν κοιμηθούμε μαζί". και αν συνθεωρήσουμε και το γεγονός ότι χθες το βράδυ όντως κοιμήθηκα μαζί της, τότε . ισχύει η δεύτερη υπόθεση και επομένως είμαι σίγουρος ότι η Κόλαση είναι εξώθερμη και ότι ήδη έχει παγώσει.

Απόρροια αυτής της θεωρίας είναι ότι η κόλαση, αφού έχει παγώσει, άρα δεν δέχεται άλλες ψυχές και επομένως έχει εκλείψει....   αφήνοντας μόνο τον Παράδεισο. Αυτό με τη σειρά του αποδεικνύει την ύπαρξη ενός Θεϊκού Όντος, το οποίο εξηγεί γιατί χθες το βράδυ η Τερέζα φώναζε συνεχώς: "Θεέ μου, Θεέ μου".

Αυτός ο φοιτητής πήρε το μοναδικό 'Α'.
```

A++

----------


## yorgos

::  Άξιος, Άξιος, Άξιος!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ανακοίνωση σε bar  ::

----------


## JB172

Μια γυναίκα πηγαίνει την δεκαεξάχρονη κόρη της στον γιατρό. 
- "Λοιπόν, κυρία μου, ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;", ρωτά ο γιατρός. 
- "Η κόρη μου, η Καιτούλα. Εχει αρχίσει να παίρνει βάρος και το πρωί έχει αναγούλες..." 
Ο γιατρός εξετάζει την Καιτούλα και μετά γυρίζει στη μητέρα της και λέει: 
- "Δεν ξέρω πως να σας το πω, κυρία μου, αλλά η Καιτούλα σας είναι έγκυος. Περίπου 4 μηνών θα έλεγα!" 
Η μητέρα απορεί: 
- "Έγκυος; Δεν είναι δυνατόν! Η κόρη μου δεν βρέθηκε ποτέ μόνη της με άντρα!!! Έτσι δεν είναι, κούκλα μου;" 
- "Έτσι, μαμά. Ούτε με φίλησε άντρας ποτέ!" 
Ο γιατρός γυρνάει προς το παράθυρο και μένει εκεί κοιτάζοντας έξω. 
Μετά από πέντε λεπτά η μητέρα ρωτάει: 
- "Συμβαίνει κάτι, γιατρέ;" 
Και ο γιατρός: 
- "Οχι. Απλώς την τελευταία φορά που έγινε κάτι ανάλογο, ένα αστέρι φάνηκε στην Ανατολή και από κει ήρθαν τρεις σοφοί μάγοι... Ε, αυτή τη φορά δεν θα το χάσω με τίποτα!!!"

----------


## papashark

Εν αρχή.
Ο Θεός γέμισε τη γη με μπρόκολο,κουνουπίδι και σπανάκι, πράσινα, κίτρινα και κόκκινα λαχανικά όλων των ειδών, ώστε ο άνδρας και η γυναίκα να ζήσουν υγιεινά και παντοτινά. Ο σατανάς όμως δημιούργησε τα Haagen Dazs και τα διάφορα cookies. Και ρώτησε:«Λίγη ακόμη σάλτσα βύσσινου;» και ο άνδρας απήντησε: «Ευχαρίστως!» Και η γυναίκα πρόσθεσε: «Παρακαλώ για μένα άλλη μια ζεστή βάφλα με σαντιγύ!». Και έτσι πήραν και οι δύο από 5 κιλά.
Και ο Θεός δημιούργησε το γιαούρτι,ώστε να διατηρήσει η γυναίκα το σώμα της όπως άρεσε στον άνδρα. Και ο σατανάς δημιούργησε από το σιτάρι
το άσπρο αλεύρι και από το ζαχαροκάλαμο τη ζάχαρη και τα συνδύασε. Και η γυναίκα άλλαξε νούμερο
στην ένδυσή της και πήγε από το 38 στο 46.
Και έτσι είπε ο Κύριος: «Δοκίμασε το φρέσκο μαρούλι μου!» Και ο σατανάς εφεύρε το ντρέσσιγκ και το σκορδόψωμο ως συνοδευτικά. Και οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες μετά από αυτή την απόλαυση άνοιξαν τις
ζώνες τους κατά τουλάχιστον μία τρύπα.
Ο Κύριος όμως είπε: «Σας έδωσα φρέσκα λαχανικά και ελαιόλαδο, στο οποίο να μαγειρεύετε υγιεινά!» Και ο σατανάς συνόδεψε τα φαγητά αυτά με δεύτερο πιάτο
από νόστιμες μπουκίτσες από ψωμάκια,τυράκια camembert, αστακό σε βούτυρο μυρωδάτο και φιλετάκια κοτόπουλου. Και οι τιμές χοληστερίνης του ανθρώπου
ανέβηκαν στα ουράνια.
Ετσι ο Θεός έδωσε στον άνθρωπο αθλητικά παπούτσια, ώστε να χάσει μερικά κιλά με την άθληση. Και ο σατανάς δημιούργησε την δορυφορική τηλεόραση και τα DVD μαζί με τα τηλεχειριστήρια, για να μην
κουράζεται ο άνθρωπος με το ζάπινγκ.. Και οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες γελούσαν και έκλαιγαν μπροστά την οθόνη και άρχισαν να φοράνε ελαστικές φόρμες
αδυνατίσματος.
Ετσι ο Θεός δημιούργησε την πατάτα, φτωχή σε λίπος και κάλιο και γεμάτη θρεπτικές ουσίες. Και ο σατανάς
αφαίρεσε την φλούδα και έκοψε το εσωτερικό της σε πατατάκια τα οποία τηγάνησε και τα κάλυψε με πολύ αλάτι. Και ο άνθρωπος πήρε μερικά κιλά ακόμη
Ο Θεός όμως έφερε το άπαχο κρέας, ώστε τα τέκνα του να χορταίνουν προσλαμβάνοντας λιγότερες θερμίδες. Και ο σατανάς έφερε τα Goodys και το τσίζμπουργκερ των 99 λεπτών. Και ρώτησε ο σατανάς: «Θέλεις και τηγανητές πατάτες;» Και είπε ο άνθρωπος: «Βεβαίως, μια μεγάλη μερίδα με μαγιονέζα!» και είπε ο σατανάς: «Ετσι μπράβο!» Και ο άνθρωπος έπαθε έμφραγμα.
Και ο Θεός αναστέναξε και δημιούργησε το τετραπλό μπαϊ-πάς της καρδιάς. 

Και ο σατανάς δημιούργησε το ΙΚΑ

----------


## JB172

[attachment=0:2pkybbjo]OXI GIA MENA.JPG[/attachment:2pkybbjo]

----------


## JB172

Είναι ο τύπος και ψάχνει να παρκάρει στη Μιχαλακοπούλου εδώ και 3 τέταρτα. Ξενερωμένος εντελώς πια κι αφού έχει ρίξει διάφορα «γαλλικά» από τα νεύρα του, αρχίζει: 

"Θεέ μου..... σε παρακαλώ... βοήθησέ με να βρω πάρκινγκ. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Κι εγώ, παρόλο που ήμουν τόσα χρόνια άπιστος, θα κάνω τα πάντα για σένα. 
Θα αλλάξω, θα πηγαίνω κάθε Κυριακή στην εκκλησία. Σε παρακαλώ Θεούλη μου κάνε μόλις στρίψω στην γωνία να έχει μια θεσούλα. Σε παρακαλώ..." 

Μόλις στρίβει λοιπόν στην γωνία, να σου η θεσούλα ελεύθερη. Κοιτάζει ο τύπος τον ουρανό και λέει: 

"Άστο μεγάλε ...βρήκα!"

----------


## denlinux

ωχ μην λες τετοια και εκανα γενικες εξετασεις χτες

----------


## JB172

[attachment=0:16ozkrrr]psipsipsinia.jpg[/attachment:16ozkrrr]

----------


## Mick Flemm

Helicopter days  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

City stories  ::

----------


## BladeWS

::   ::   :: 

---------------------------------------------------------------
Ρωτάει ο Παλαιοκώστας τον μάγειρα του Κορυδαλλού:
- Μάγειρα τι φαΐ έχει σήμερα;
- Πατάτες μπλουμ...
- Άσε, θα φάω έξω!

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## JB172

Ένας άνδρας περπατά σε μια παραλία στην Καλιφόρνια όταν σκοντάφτει σε ένα λυχνάρι, το τρίβει και εμφανίζεται το τζίνι. 

Τζίνι: Με ελευθέρωσες , ευχαριστώ και κανονικά έχεις 3 ευχές αλλά επειδή είναι η τέταρτη φορά αυτόν τον μήνα που με ελευθερώνουν και έχω βαρεθεί τα ίδια και τα ίδια εσύ έχεις δικαίωμα μόνο για μια ευχή. Ο άνδρας κάθεται και σκέφτεται λίγο και λέει : 

Άνδρας: Πάντα ήθελα να πάω στην Χαβάη, αλλά φοβάμαι να μπω σε αεροπλάνο και υποφέρω από ναυτία για να πάω με καράβι , γι' αυτό θέλω να κατασκευάσεις μια γέφυρα για να πάω με το αυτοκίνητο. 

Τζίνι: Χα, χα, χα, χα, χα. Αυτό που ζητάς είναι αδύνατο !!!!! Σκέψου λίγο λογικά πόσο τσιμέντο χρειάζεται πόσο βαθιά πρέπει να μπουν οι κολόνες, την οικολογική καταστροφή ..... άλλο, άλλο. 

Άνδρας: Κοίτα έχω παντρευτεί 4 φορές όπως έχω χωρίσει 4 φορές και όλες οι γυναίκες μου με κατηγορούσαν ότι δεν τους έδινα σημασία και ότι ήμουν αναίσθητος. Γι' αυτό επιθυμώ από δω και πέρα να μπορώ να καταλαβαίνω τις γυναίκες... να καταλαβαίνω πως νοιώθουν, να ξέρω τι σκέφτονται όταν μου μιλάνε, τι θέλουν όταν λένε "τίποτα".... και πως να τις κάνω πραγματικά ευτυχισμένες... 

Τζίνι: Στην γέφυρα...... θέλεις 2 ή 4 λωρίδες;

----------


## JB172

Ο πρόεδρος και ιδιοκτήτης μιας μεγάλης εταιρίας φωνάζει έναν υφιστάμενο να τον δει προσωπικά στο γραφείο του.
- "Γιώργο, σε προσέλαβα πριν από ένα χρόνο για να ξεχωρίζεις την αλληλογραφία της εταιρείας. Σε δύο μήνες έγινες γραμματέας και μετά από άλλους τρεις μήνες έγινες πωλητής. Αφού πέρασαν άλλοι τρεις μήνες πήρες προαγωγή σε διευθυντή πωλήσεων και εδώ και ένα μήνα έγινες γενικός διευθυντής. Τώρα σκέφτομαι να βγω στη σύνταξη και να σε αφήσω να πάρεις τη θέση μου. Τι έχεις να πεις για όλα αυτά;"
- "Εεε... ευχαριστώ..."
- "Ευχαριστώ; Μόνο ένα σκέτο ευχαριστώ;"
- "Εεε... ευχαριστώ, μπαμπά..."

----------


## JB172

Μια φορά ένας τύπος καθόταν σε ένα μπαρ. Εκεί που καθότανε και έπινε το ποτό του μπαίνει μια γκόμενα με φοβερό κορμί. Τρελάθηκε! Πάει δίπλα της να της μιλήσει, γυρνάει αυτή το κεφάλι της και τότε ο τύπος τρελαίνεται! Η γκόμενα είχε απίστευτο κορμί αλλά η φάτσα της ήταν αίσχος.
Οπότε την ρωτάει:
- "Που το έφτιαξες αυτό το κορμί κούκλα μου;
- "Στο κολυμβητήριο απαντάει αυτή!"
- Και το κεφαλάκι; Δεν το βουτάμε καθόλου μέσα;;;"

----------


## Jage

*Δήλωση Ατυχήματος (από τα αρχεία ασφαλιστικής εταιρείας)*


Είμαι ένας επαγγελματίας κτίστης. Την ημέρα του ατυχήματος δούλευα στην στέγη μιας εξαόροφης οικοδομής. Μετά το πέρας της εργασίας μου είδα ότι μου περίσσευαν περίπου 250 κιλά τούβλα.

Αντί να τα κατεβάσω στα χέρια από την σκάλα απεφάσισα να τα βάλω σε ένα βαρέλι και να τα κατεβάσω με μια τροχαλία που ευτυχώς υπήρχε στην στέγη από πριν. Σπρώχνω λοιπόν το βαρέλι στο κενό, το γεμίζω με τα 250 κιλά τούβλα και κατεβαίνω στον δρόμο.

Λύνω το σκοινί κρατώντας το γέρα για να κατεβάσω τα τούβλα αργά και σταθερά Όπως γράφω και στο έντυπο που μου δώσατε, το βάρος μου είναι 62 κιλά. Ξαφνιασμένος από ένα δυνατό τράβηγμα, τα `χασα και ξέχασα να αμολήσω το σκοινί. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε απογειώθηκα και άρχισα μια ταχεία άνοδο παράλληλα προς την οικοδομή. Στο τρίτο πάτωμα περίπου συναντήθηκα με το βαρέλι που κατέβαινε. Αυτό εξηγεί τα κατάγματα του κρανίου και της ωμοπλάτης μου. Η συνάντηση με το βαρέλι επιβράδυνε την άνοδο μου και συνέχισα να ανεβαίνω μέχρι που τα δάχτυλα του δεξιού μου χεριού χώθηκαν μέσα στην τροχαλία.

Έως τότε, είχα βρει ήδη τον εαυτό μου και έτσι μπόρεσα να κρατηθώ γέρα από το σκοινί παρά τον πόνο μου. Την ίδια στιγμή το βαρέλι συγκρούεται με το πεζοδρόμιο και του φεύγει ο πάτος. Ελευθερωμένο από το βάρος των τούβλων το βαρέλι ζύγιζε τώρα 25 κιλά. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε ξεκίνησα μια γρήγορη κάθοδο παράλληλα προς την οικοδομή. Στο τρίτο πάτωμα περίπου, συναντήθηκα με το βαρέλι που ανέβαινε. Αυτό εξηγεί τα κατάγματα στους αστραγάλους και τα τραύματα στο κάτω μέρος του σώματός μου.

Αυτή τη φορά η σύγκρουση με το βαρέλι με φρενάρισε αρκετά ώστε να απαλύνει την πτώση μου πάνω στο σωρό από τα τούβλα. Με λύπη μου σας πληροφορώ ότι ξαπλωμένος κατάχαμα, ακινητοποιημένος από τον πόνο κοιτώντας το άδειο βαρέλι έξι πατώματα πάνω από το κεφάλι μου, χάνω τις αισθήσεις μου και αμολάω το σκοινί.....
Αυτό εξηγεί τα κατάγματα στο θώρακα και τα πλευρά.

Ο Δηλών.

----------


## Dreamweaver

αχχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Συζητούσαν δυο φίλοι και κάποια στιγμή λέει ο ένας στον άλλον:
- Έχεις εξομολογηθεί τώρα τελευταία;
- Πού το θυμήθηκες τώρα αυτό ρε;
- Ε, πώς! Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πας.
- Δε θά'σαι καλά ρε! Από το δημοτικό έχω να πάω.
- Ε, νά! Σου το ζητάω σαν χάρη. Να απασχολήσεις για λίγο τον παπά, γιατί θέλω να πάω με την παπαδιά.
- Πες το ντε! Αν είναι έτσι, να πάω.
Και πήγε. Κι όλο θυμόταν και κάποια άλλη αμαρτία, κι άλλη, κι άλλη. Αλλά κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξε:
- Παπά μου, τώρα που ξομολογιέμαι, διαπράττω και νέα αμαρτία.
- Τι εννοείς τέκνον μου;
- Ε, νά! Κάνω πλάτες στον φίλο μου και σε καθυστερώ για να πάει αυτός με την παπαδιά σου! Ήμαρτον! Και ο παπάς ήρεμος:
- Η γυναίκα σου ζει;;;
- Ναι πάτερ μου!!!
- Τρέξε γρήγορα σπίτι σου τέκνο μου....γιατί η παπαδιά έχει πεθάνει εδώ και 2 χρόνια!!!

----------


## yorgos

Μια μέρα εκεί που ο Σωκράτης έκανε τη βόλτα του στην Ακρόπολη, συνάντησε κάποιον γνωστό του, ο οποίος του ανακοίνωσε ότι έχει να του πει κάτι πολύ σημαντικό που άκουσε για κάποιον από τους μαθητές του.
Ο Σωκράτης του είπε ότι θα ήθελε, πριν του πει τι είχε ακούσει, να του κάνει το τεστ της "τριπλής διύλισης".
- Τριπλή διύλιση; ρώτησε με απορία.
- Ναι, πριν μου πεις τι άκουσες για το μαθητή μου θα ήθελα να κάτσουμε για ένα λεπτό να φιλτράρουμε αυτό που θέλεις να μου πεις. Το πρώτο φίλτρο είναι αυτό της αλήθειας. Είσαι λοιπόν εντελώς σίγουρος ότι αυτό που πρόκειται να μου πεις είναι αλήθεια;
- Ε... όχι ακριβώς, απλά το άκουσα όμως και...
- Μάλιστα άρα δεν έχεις ιδέα αν αυτό που θέλεις να μου πεις είναι αλήθεια ή ψέματα. Ας δοκιμάσουμε τώρα το δεύτερο φίλτρο αυτό της καλοσύνης. Αυτό που πρόκειται να μου πεις για τον μαθητή μου είναι κάτι καλό;
- Καλό; Όχι το αντίθετο μάλλον...
- Αρα, συνέχισε ο Σωκράτης, θέλεις να πεις κάτι κακό για τον μαθητή μου αν και δεν είσαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι είναι αλήθεια.
Ο τύπος έσκυψε το κεφάλι από ντροπή και αμηχανία.
- Παρόλα αυτά, συνέχισε ο Σωκράτης, μπορεί ακόμα να περάσεις το τεστ γιατί υπάρχει και το τρίτο φίλτρο. Το φίλτρο της χρησιμότητας. Είναι αυτό που θέλεις να μου πεις για τον μαθητή μου κάτι που μπορεί να μου φανεί χρήσιμο σε κάτι;
- Όχι δεν νομίζω...
- Αρα λοιπόν, αφού αυτό που θα μου πεις δεν είναι ούτε αλήθεια, ούτε καλό ούτε χρήσιμο, γιατί θα πρέπει να το ακούσω;
Ο τύπος έφυγε ντροπιασμένος, έχοντας πάρει ένα καλό μάθημα...
Το παραπάνω περιστατικό δείχνει γιατί ο Σωκράτης ήταν τόσο σπουδαίος φιλόσοφος και έχαιρε τόσο μεγάλης εκτίμησης.

Το παραπάνω περιστατικό εξηγεί επίσης το λόγο που ο Σωκράτης δεν έμαθε ποτέ ότι ο Πλάτωνας του πήδαγε τη γυναίκα!!!!

----------


## The Undertaker

POLITICS:
O Μπίλ Κλίντον πεθαίνει και πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στην κόλαση. Τον υποδέχεται ο ίδιος ο Διάβολος και του λέει: 
- Θα σε αφήσω να διαλέξεις μόνος σου το πως θα περάσεις την αιωνιότητα. 
Η μοίρα σου βρίσκεται πίσω από αυτές τις τρεις πόρτες. 
Ποια θα διαλέξεις; 
Ο Κλίντον του λέει: 
- Ας δούμε τι είναι πίσω από την πόρτα Νο1. 
- Ανοίγει η πόρτα Νο1 και βλέπει τον Ρίτσαρντ Νίξον να βρίσκεται σε ένα λάκκο και όλους τους εχθρούς του να τον λιθοβολούν ξανά και ξανά. 
- Α, όχι αυτό είναι φρικτό, ας δούμε τι είναι πίσω από την πόρτα Νο2. 
Ανοίγει η πόρτα Νο2 και βλέπει τον Φραγκλίνο Ρούσβελτ στο αναπηρικό του καρότσι να τον σπρώχνουν σε έναν κατήφορο, να συγκρούεται σε έναν τσιμεντένιο τοίχο και να διαλύεται. Να τον ξανανεβάζουν και πάλι τα ίδια. 
- Α, όχι και αυτό είναι φρικτό, ας δούμε τι είναι πίσω από την πόρτα Νο3. 
- Ανοίγει η πόρτα Νο3 και βλέπει την Μόνικα γονατιστή να ρουφάει το πέος του εισαγγελέα Κεν Σταρ του χειρότερου εχθρού του. 
Ο Κλίντον παρατηρεί προσεκτικά και λέει: 
- Εντάξει, εδώ μπορώ να μείνω, θα χαζεύω τις καμπύλες της Μόνικας και θα περνάει ο καιρός. 
- "Εντάξει Μόνικα, μπορείς να φύγεις, ήρθε ο αντικαταστάτης σου.", Τότε λέει ο Διάβολος

Μία χειμωνιάτικη μέρα και ενώ τα πάντα είναι καλυμμένα από χιόνι, ο Clinton κάνει την καθιερωμένη του βόλτα στον κήπο του Λευκού Οίκου. Σε κάποια στιγμή, βλέπει στο χιόνι τη φράση "The president must DIE!!!", γραμμένη με ούρα.
Έξαλλος, τρέχει γρήγορα στους υπεύθυνους ασφαλείας του Λευκού Οίκου και τους τα σέρνει.
- Κάποιος έγραψε με τα ούρα του στο χιόνι ένα απειλητικό μήνυμα για μένα. Το κάθαρμα στεκόταν στη βεράντα του Λευκού Οίκου όταν το "έγραφε", και κανείς σας δεν πήρε μυρωδιά; Πού στο διάολο ήσασταν:
Οι υπεύθυνοι ασφαλείας αμίλητοι, κοιτούσαν το πάτωμα ντροπιασμένοι. Φανερά θυμωμένος ο Clinton, υψώνει τη φωνή του και λέει.
- Τι κάθεστε λοιπόν. Πηγαίνετε ΤΩΡΑ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ να βρείτε ποιος το έκανε. Θέλω την απάντηση μέχρι το βράδυ.
Όλο το προσωπικό, φεύγει άμεσα και αρχίζει τις έρευνες. Το ίδιο βράδυ, o αρχηγός του τμήματος ασφαλείας πηγαίνει στο Οβάλ γραφείο για να δώσει αναφορά στον Clinton. Τον πλησιάζει και του λέει
- Λοιπόν κύριε Clinton, έχω άσχημα νέα και πολύ άσχημα νέα. Ποια θέλετε να ακούσετε πρώτα;
- Πες μου πρώτα τα άσχημα.
- Πήραμε δείγμα από τα ούρα και τα εξετάσαμε. Από ότι φαίνεται το δείγμα ανήκει στον Al Gore.
- Ω Θεέ μου.. νιώθω τόσο.. τόσο προδομένος.. δεν είναι δυνατόν.. ο ίδιος ο Διευθύνων σύμβουλός μου... Σκατά... και ποια είναι τα πολύ άσχημα νέα;
- Ο γραφικός χαρακτήρας είναι της Hillary... 

Αποφασίζει ο Οσαμα Μπιν Λαντεν να πάει στο "Ποιος Θέλει να γίνει 
Εκατομμυριούχος". 
Με τα πολλά έχει φτάσει στην τελευταία ερώτηση για τα 50 μύρια και του έχουν 
μείνει 2 βοήθειες. Το 50-50 και το τηλέφωνο. 
Του λέει λοιπόν ο Παπαδόπουλος την τελευταία ερώτηση: 
Λοιπόν Οσάμα βρίσκεσαι ένα βήμα πριν τα 50 εκατομμύρια. 
Η ερώτηση είναι: 
Ποιο είναι το πιο ψηλό κτίριο στη Νέα Υόρκη. 
Α) Το εμπαιρ στειτ μπιλντινγκ? 
Β) Ο πύργος του Αιφελ? 
3) Οι δίδυμοι πύργοι του WTC? 
η 4) Το άγαλμα της ελευθερίας? 
Σκέφτεται λίγο ο Οσάμα και λέει: 
Θα πάρω τη βοήθεια του 50-50 
Την παίρνει λοιπόν και του μένουν 2 επιλογές 
Το εμπαιρ στειτ και οι δίδυμοι πύργοι. 
Το βλέπει ο Οσάμα και τι να κάνει τι να κάνει λέει στον Παπαδόπουλο να πάρει 
και το τηλέφωνο. 
-Ποιον θα πάρουμε? του λέει ο Παπαδόπουλος. 
-Τον φίλο μου τον Μοχάμεντ Ατα. 
-Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν, στο τηλέφωνο παρακαλώ τον κύριο Μοχάμεντ Ατα. 
Ντρρρρρρρν ντρρρρννννννν!! 
-Ναι? 
-Παρακαλώ. 
-Ο κύριος Μοχάμεντ? 
-Ο ίδιος 
-Έχουμε εδώ στο παιχνίδι μας τον φίλο σας τον Μπιν Λάντεν. Έχει φτάσει στην 
τελευταία ερώτηση και θα θέλαμε τη βοήθεια σας. 
-Αν μπορέσω πολύ ευχαρίστως. 
Πάρτε το φίλο σας λοιπόν: 
-Έλα Μοχάμεντ που είσαι ρε? 
-Στο αεροπλάνο για Νέα Υόρκη. 
-Έλα ρε μαλάκα, να σου πω , ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πιο ψηλό κτίριο στη Νέα 
Υόρκη, το Εμπαιρ στειτ μπιλντινγκ η οι δίδυμοι πύργοι? 
-Εσύ ποιο θέλεις να είναι? 
-Έλα ρε μαλάκα κόψε τις μαλακίες και πες μου. 
-Καλά.. πες τους ότι σε κανα τέταρτο θα είναι το εμπαιρ στειτ μπιλντινγκ.... 

KINKY:
Γυρνάει ένα βράδυ ο άντρας σπίτι τσακισμένος απο την κούραση οπότε βλέπει 
σπίτι την γυναίκα του να έχει πέσει στο κρεβάτι με τα sexy εσώρουχα και του 
λέει: 
- Έλα να το κάνουμε 50 (!!!!) φορές. 
- Ρε γυναίκα λέει άσε με σήμερα είμαι πτώμα. 
- Όχι σήμερα θέλω.. 
- Αύριο όσες φορές θέλεις ,είχαμε πολλή δουλειά στο μαγαζί.. 
- Σήμερα,50 φορές ή χωρίζουμε (!) 
Τι να κάνει ο άνθρωπος προκειμένου να μην χωρίσει, γδύνεται πέφτουν στο 
κρεβάτι και αρχίζουν το sport.. 
5,10 φορές. 
- Ρε γυναίκα δεν μπορώ άλλο.. 
- Σκάσε και συνέχισε.. 
15,20,25 φορές. 
- Πεθαίνω, τελειώνω άσε με.. 
- Σκάσε και .. 
30.35.40.45.48.49.50 φορές. 
Πέφτει ο άντρας κάτω απο την κούραση. Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί σηκώνεται η γυναίκα, βλέπει τον άντρα της να ρίχνει ακόμα κάτι ροχαλητά ξεγυρισμένα και λέει «Να πάω να του ετοιμάσω πρωινό να τον 
ευχαριστήσω τόση υπομονή έκανε ο άνθρωπος».Μετά από κάνα μισάωρο σηκώνεται και ο πολεμιστής μας χλωμός και πάει αργά-αργά προς το μπάνιο. Περνάνε 5.10.15.λεπτά.Μετά από καμιά ώρα λέει η γυναίκα του «κάτσε να πάω να δω μήπως έπαθε τίποτα. Πάει σκύβει στην κλειδαρότρυπα και βλέπει τον άντρα της μπροστά στην λεκάνη να την έχει βγάλει, να την χαϊδεύει και να λέει «Έλα ησύχασε, κατούρημα είναι...» 

Ένα αντρόγυνο έρχεται στον γιατρό και λέει ο άντρας ότι η γυναίκα του δεν 
θέλει 
να κάνει σεξ μαζί του τους τελευταίους 7 μήνες. Ο γιατρός παίρνει την 
γυναίκα 
στα ενδότερα για να μιλήσουν ιδιαιτέρως. Την ρωτάει ο γιατρός περί τούτου: 

- Γιατί μαντάμ δεν του καθόσαστε του άντρα σας; σε άψογη φαναριώτικη 
προφορά και αξάν. 

Και διηγείται η καημένη την δακρύβρεκτη ιστορία της: 

- Τους τελευταίους 7 μήνες παίρνω ταξί για να πάω στην δουλειά μου, 
αλλά δεν έχω λεφτά, και με ρωτάει ο ταρίφας: 

- Λοιπόν θα πληρώσετε σήμερις, ή ...; Έτσι μου κάνει ένα "ή". 

Όταν πηγαίνω στην δουλειά είμαι πλέον αργοπορημένη και με ρωτάει ο 
προϊστάμενος: 

- Λοιπόν θα σας γράψω την αργοπορία, ή ...; 

- Έτσι μου κάνει ένα "ή". 
Για να γυρίσω σπίτι παίρνω ταξί και με ρωτάει πάλι ο ταρίφας: 


- Λοιπόν θα πληρώσετε αυτή την φορά, ή ...; 
- Έτσι μου κάνει ένα "ή". Βλέπετε γιατρέ μου, όταν γυρίσω σπίτι, είμαι πολύ 
κουρασμένη και δεν θέλω άλλο. 
Και την ρωτάει ο γιατρός: 
- Λοιπόν, θα το πούμε στον άντρα σας, ή ... ; 

Μια ξανθιά τρέχει στη παραλιακή με το κάμπριο αυτοκίνητό της στις 4 τα ξημερώματα. 
Ένας τροχονόμος τη σταματάει, κοιτάζει μην έρχεται κανείς και αμέσως ξεκουμπώνει το φερμουάρ του παντελονιού του μπροστά της. 
Και η ξανθιά απαντά: "Ωχ πάλι αλκοτέστ!" 

Σε γκάλοπ που έγινε για το "τι κάνουν οι Έλληνες άντρες μετά από μια ερωτική πράξη" έλαβαν τα παρακάτω ποσοστά: 
Το 20% ανάβει τσιγάρο. 
Το 10% γυρίζει πλευρό. 
Και το 70% γυρίζει σπίτι. 

Μια γυναίκα, πάει στο γυναικολόγο της και του λέει: - "Γιατρέ μου, έχω ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Δεν έχω ποτέ οργασμό." Ο γιατρός της απαντάει: - "Γδυθείτε παρακαλώ και ξαπλώστε." Της βάζει το δάκτυλο του μέσα και τη ρωτάει: - "Αισθάνεστε τίποτα." Εκείνη απαθέστατα του απαντάει αρνητικά. Της βάζει και δεύτερο δάκτυλο και τη ρωτάει πάλι αν αισθάνεται τίποτα. Αυτή του απαντάει πάλι αρνητικά. Μετά, της βάζει το χέρι του, μέχρι τον καρπό και τη ξαναρωτάει αν αισθάνεται τίποτα. - "Όχι γιατρέ μου." Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν ο γιατρός είχε βάλει το χέρι του μέχρι τον αγκώνα. Τελικά, όταν έχει βάλει το χέρι του μέσα, μέχρι τον ώμο, αυτή του λέει: - "Τώρα κάτι αισθάνομαι γιατρέ μου." Και ο γιατρός της απαντάει: - "Θα είναι οι αμυγδαλές σας."

Μια μέρα, φωνάζει ο Θεός τον Αδάμ και του λέει: 
- "Αδάμ, έχω ευχάριστα και δυσάρεστα νέα να σου πω. Τα ευχάριστα, είναι ότι σου έδωσα πέος και εγκέφαλο. Τα δυσάρεστα είναι ότι σου έδωσα αρκετό αίμα, για να λειτουργεί μόνο το ένα όργανο κάθε φορά". 

Ένας τύπος αποφασίζει να δοκιμάσει την αντοχή του στην αποχή από το sex κατά 
την περίοδο της σαρακοστής, μέχρι το Πάσχα. Το αναφέρει στην γυναίκα του και 
αυτή με μεγάλη της χαρά(! ::  συμφωνεί να του συνδράμει. 
Οι πρώτες μέρες δεν ήταν δύσκολες. 
Με το καιρό δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα και για να τον βοηθήσει η γυναίκα του 
άρχισε να φοράει τα πιο αντιαισθησιακά της εσώρουχα και έτρωγε μερικές 
σκελίδες σκόρδο... 
Στις τελευταίες πιο δύσκολες μέρες έβγαζε τον άντρα της να κοιμάται στον 
καναπέ και έκλεινε την πόρτα της κρεβατοκάμαρας. 
Κάποτε ήρθε και το Πάσχα. Δυνατά ήχοι βγήκαν από την πόρτα της 
κρεβατοκάμαρας. 
ΤΟΚ!!! ΤΟΚ!!! ΤΟΚ!!! 
Αυτός:-Μάντεψε ποιος... 
Αυτή:-Ξέρω ποιος είναι... 
Αυτός:-Μάντεψε τι θέλω... 
Αυτή:-Ξέρω τι θέλεις... 
Αυτός:-Μπορείς όμως να μαντέψεις με τι σου χτυπώ την πόρτα;;;

----------


## NetTraptor

Στην Γενική συνέλευση Βρήκα αυτές τις τσίχλες. Ειδοποιήστε τον κάτοχο please!  ::

----------


## fengi1

Καθόμουν στο γραφείο μου μια μέρα, όταν ξαφνικά θυμήθηκα ότι είχα ξεχάσει να κάνω ένα τηλεφώνημα.
Βρήκα το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου και το κάλεσα. Ένας άντρας από την άλλη
άκρη της γραμμής απάντησε λέγοντας «Εμπρός?».
Πολύ ευγενικά του είπα ότι είμαι ο Θωμάς Φιλίππου, και ότι ήθελα να μιλήσω με την Ελενα’ 
Ξαφνικά
κατάλαβα ότι μου έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα.
Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι κάποιος άνθρωπος θα μπορούσε να είναι τόσο αγενής.
Τελικά βρήκα το σωστό νούμερο της Έλενας, και της τηλεφώνησα. (Είχα κάνει λάθος στα δύο τελευταία ψηφία)
Αφού τα είπαμε, έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο και αποφάσισα να ξανακαλέσω το
λάθος νούμερο.
Όταν ο ίδιος τύπος απάντησε, του φώναξα « είσαι πολύ macacaς» και έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο με δύναμη. Σημείωσα το νούμερο στην ατζέντα μου καταχωρώντας τον με το όνομα 

«macacaς» και την έβαλα στο συρτάρι μου.
Κάθε δύο εβδομάδες περίπου όταν μού έρχονταν οι λογαριασμοί ή είχα πραγματικά μια άσχημη μέρα συνήθιζα τον παίρνω τηλέφωνο και να του φωνάζω «είσαι πολύ macacaς». Κάθε 

φορά που το έκανα μου έφτιαχνε τη διάθεση.
Όταν κάποτε έκανε την εμφάνιση της η υπηρεσία αναγνώρισης κλήσεων,
σκέφτηκα ότι έπρεπε να σταματήσω τα «θεραπευτικά » τηλεφωνήματα στον
«macaca». 
Έτσι τον πήρα ξανά τηλέφωνο και του είπα : «Γεια, είμαι ο Γιάννης Δημητρόπουλος
από την τηλεφωνική εταιρεία και θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε σχετικά για την νέα υπηρεσία αναγνώρισης κλήσεων’. Εκείνος
μου φώναξε « ΟΧΙ!» και μου έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα. Τον ξανακάλεσα αμέσως και του απάντησα πως να το ξέρεις αφού είσαι macacaς»
Μια μέρα, καθώς πήγαινα στο μαγαζί και ετοιμαζόμουν να παρκάρω το
αυτοκίνητο μου στο parking, ένας τύπος με μια μαύρη BMW μου έκλεισε το δρόμο και μου πήρε τη θέση, που τόσο υπομονετικά περίμενα, για να παρκάρω το αυτοκίνητο μου.
Κορνάρισα και του φώναξα ότι αυτή η θέσηήταν δική μου, καθώς ήμουν εκεί
πολύ πριν από αυτόν. Ο κόπανος, επιδεικτικά με αγνόησε, αλλά για καλή
μου τύχη πρόσεξα, ότι στο πίσω τζάμι του αυτοκινήτου, υπήρχε ένα «ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ».
Χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη πήρα το στυλό και σημείωσα το τηλέφωνο του.
Δύο μέρες αργότερα, και αφού είχα καλέσει τον «πρώτο macaca» (τώρα, είχα βάλει το τηλέφωνο του στην αυτόματη κλήση), μου ήρθε η ιδέα να καλέσω και τον macaca με τη BMW.
Τηλεφώνησα και μία φωνή απάντησε « Εμπρός?». « Είστε αυτός που πουλάει μια μαύρη BMW» του λέω. « Ναι, ακριβώς» μου απαντάει.
«Μήπως
μπορείτε να μου δώσετε την διεύθυνση σας για να έρθω να δω το αυτοκίνητο από κοντά» τον ρωτάω.
« Βεβαίως, μένω στη οδό Ελ.Βενιζέλου 28. Είναι ένα κίτρινο σπίτι, και ακριβώς απ’ έξω είναι παρκαρισμένο το αυτοκίνητο ‘ .
‘Και πώς λέγεστε?’ τον ρώτησα.
‘Το όνομα μου είναι Μάρκος Δρόσος,’ απάντησε.
‘ Ποια είναι η πιο κατάλληλη ώρα για να περάσω από εκεί, Μάρκο?’
‘ Φτάνω στο σπίτι γύρω στις 5 το απόγευμα.’ μου απαντάει.
«κου, Μάρκο, μπορώ να σου πω κάτι ?’
‘ Ναι ?’
‘ Μάρκο, είσαι macacaς!’ Το έκλεισα και αποφάσισα να βάλω και το δικό του τηλέφωνο στη αυτόματη κλήση.
Τώρα, όποτε αντιμετώπιζα κάποιο πρόβλημα, είχα 2 macakes να καλώ.
Ωστόσο, μετά από κάποιους μήνες αλλεπάλληλων τηλεφωνημάτων και στους 2 macaces, συνειδητοποίησα, ότι δεν μου έδινε την ίδια χαρά όπως παλιά.
Μια μέρα τηλεφώνησα στον macaca #1.
‘Γεια ‘
‘Είσαι macacaς!’ ( αλλά δεν το έκλεισα αυτή τη φορά)
‘ Είσαι ακόμα στη γραμμή?’ με ρώτησε.
‘Φυσικά,’ απάντησα
‘Σταμάτα να μου τηλεφωνείς,’ μου φώναξε ουρλιάζοντας.
‘ Ανάγκασε με ‘ του απάντησα
‘ Ποιος είσαι ρε ?’ με ρώτησε .
‘ Λέγομαι Μάρκος Δρόσος...’
‘ Αλήθεια ? Και που μένεις αν επιτρέπεται?’
‘ Μένω στην οδό Ελ.Βενιζέλου 28, macaca . Είναι ένα κίτρινο σπίτι
Και ακριβώς μπροστά είναι παρκαρισμένη μια μαύρη BMW ‘.
Τότε μου λέει, ‘ Έρχομαι από εκεί τώρα!! Μάρκο και καλά θα κάνεις να αρχίσεις να προσεύχεσαι.’
Του λέω, ‘ Ναι, τώρα φοβήθηκα, macaca!’
Έπειτα, πήρα τηλέφωνο τον macaca # 2. ‘
Εμπρός?’ απάντησε.
‘ Γεια σου macaca’ του λέω.
Τότε εκείνος φώναξε, ‘ Αν μάθω ποιος είσαι...’
‘ Τι θα κάνεις?’ του απάντησα.
‘ Θα σου κόψω το κώλο’ μου ξεκαθάρισε.
Τότε απάντησα, ‘ Λοιπόν macaca, να η ευκαιρία που έψαχνες.
Έρχομαι τώρα σπίτι σου!’
Έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο και πήρα αμέσως την Αστυνομία, λέγοντας ότι ετοιμαζόμουν να σκοτώσω το gay εραστή μου, ο οποίος μένει στη Ελ.Βενιζέλου 28.
Στη συνέχεια, πήρα τηλέφωνο το Alter και τους ανέφερα για ένα ερωτικό έγκλημα, που γινόταν εκείνη τη στιγμή στη Ελ.Βενιζέλου 28.
Μπήκα γρήγορα στο αυτοκίνητο μου και κατευθύνθηκα στη Ελ.Βενιζέλου 28,.
Όταν έφτασα εκεί είδα 2 macaces να πλακώνουν αλύπητα ο ένας τον
άλλο , μπροστά σε 6 περιπολικά, 1 ελικόπτερο της Αστυνομίας και τις κάμερες του Alter.
Τώρα πραγματικά αισθανόμουν καλύτερα ....

----------


## yorgos

Τι ονειρεύεται ένας άντρας να ακούσει από τις γυναίκες...

1. Αγάπη μου είσαι σίγουρος ότι ήπιες αρκετά? Μήπως πρέπει να πιεις μία μπύρα ακόμη?

2. Καλά, τι γ*μάτη κλανιά ήταν αυτή? Ρίξε άλλη μία!!

3. Αποφάσισα ότι δεν θα φοράω πλέον ρούχα μέσα στο σπίτι.

4. Πάω μια στιγμή να φτιάξω την πόρτα που χάλασε.

5. Μα καλά, δεν σε περιμένουν οι φίλοι σου να πάτε για μπύρες και κανένα γκομενάκι? Τι κάθεσαι εδώ?

6.. Το ξέρω ότι είναι κάπως σφιχτά τα... οπίσθιά μου, αλλά δεν το δοκιμάζουμε άλλη μια φορά?

7. Είσαι τόσο sexy όταν είσαι πιωμένος!

8. Ε, σιγά, και του χρόνου θα έχω γενέθλια, φυσικά και να πάς σήμερα γήπεδο με τα παιδιά...το ρωτάς??

9. Αχ, βαριέμαι, δεν έχω και τίποτα να κάνω, ας σου πάρω μία π**α....

10. Αφού αγάπη μου εγώ κερδίζω αρκετά χρήματα, σταμάτα να δουλεύεις!

11. Αχ, μωρό μου, αυτό πρέπει να το δεις... μόλις βγήκε η νοστιμούλα κόρη του γείτονα στο μπαλκόνι, και δεν φοράει σχεδόν τίποτα... δεν είναι πολύ πρόστυχη?

12. Όχι, όχι, θα το πάω απλά στο συνεργείο, γιατί θέλει λάδια.

13. Λοιπόν, λέω σήμερα να νοικιάσουμε μια τσόντα, να πάρουμε και ένα κασόνι μπύρες, και να φωνάξω και την κολλητή μου που χαλβαδιάζεις τόσο καιρό, να κάνουμε στο σπίτι ένα τρίο.

14. 'Ασε τώρα τον άγιο Βαλεντίνο, και πάρε μου άμα θες για δώρο ένα διαρκείας για τον γαύρο/βάζελο/άεκ κτλ.

15. Αγάπη μου ξεκίνησα γιόγκα για να τα καταφέρω να βάζω σωστά τα πόδια μου πίσω από το κεφάλι!

16. Φυσικά και δε με πειράζει που ξέχασες το καπάκι της τουαλέτας πάνω...

17. Πάω να μαγειρέψω κάτι.. Δε παίζεις λίγο με το Playstation όσο θα είμαι στη κουζίνα..?

----------


## TheLaz

1,2,9,13 !!!!

----------


## JB172

Έρχεται ο Αϊνστάιν στην Ελλάδα και τον καλούνε σε μια δεξίωση. 
Καθώς πίνει το απεριτίφ του τον πλησιάζει ένας και του λέει 
-"καλησπέρα σας κύριε Αϊνστάιν, τιμή μας να σας έχουμε απόψε μαζί μας".. 
-"Τιμή δική μου" απαντάει ο μεγάλος επιστήμων, "αν επιτρέπετε τι IQ έχετε;". 
-"250" απαντάει αυτός. 
Τότε ο Αϊνστάιν του πιάνει συζήτηση για τη θεωρία της σχετικότητας, τις μαύρες τρύπες και δε συμμαζεύεται. 

Λίγο αργότερα κι ενώ έτρωγαν το ορεκτικό τους ένας κύριος που καθόταν αριστερά του τού λέει 
-"μεγάλη τιμή μας κάνετε κύριε Αϊνστάιν να βρίσκεστε εδώ μαζί μας". 
-"Δική μου η τιμή ευγενικέ κύριε" απάντησε ο Αϊνστάιν. "Τι IQ έχετε ευγενικέ κύριε;" 
-"150". 
Του πιάνει λοιπόν κουβέντα ο Αϊνστάιν για το διεθνές δίκαιο, για τα προβλήματα που ανακύπτουν από τα πειράματα γενετικής κλπ. 

Λίγο αργότερα κι ενώ έτρωγε το κυρίως πιάτο του, αυτός που καθόταν δεξιά του, του λέει 
-"είναι μεγάλη μου τιμή να τρώω δίπλα σ'έναν τόσο μεγάλοεπιστήμονα". 
-"Δική μου η τιμή" απάντησε ο Αϊνστάιν, "τι IQ έχετε;" 
-"100". 
Του πιάνει λοιπόν κουβέντα για την κυβέρνηση, για τα επιτόκια, το χρηματιστήριο, την τιμή της βενζίνης κλπ. 

Λίγο αργότερα κι ενώ έτρωγαν επιδόρπιο ο κύριος που καθόταν απέναντι του τού λέει 
-"είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη μου τιμή να σας έχω απέναντι μου κύριε Αϊνστάιν". 
-"Δική μου η τιμή κύριε, τι IQ έχετε;" 
-"50". 
Του πιάνει λοιπόν κουβέντα ο Αϊνστάιν για τον big brother, τη φάρμα, τον πιο αδύναμο κρίκο, τον Τριανταφυλλόπουλο, τον Ευαγγελάτο και δε συμμαζεύεται. 

Καθώς έπιναν καφέ, τον πλησιάζει ένας κύριος και του λέει με τη σειρά του 
-"πολύ μεγάλη μας τιμή κύριε Αϊνστάιν να βρίσκεστε σήμερα μαζί μας". 
-"Δική μου η τιμή. Ποιο το IQ σας;". 
-"10". 
Κι ο Αϊνστάιν απαντάει "ΕΕΕΕΕΠ, Τι έγινε μεγάλε. Πώς πάει το saxorallaki; Σίφουνας;".

----------


## JB172

*10 λόγοι που η οδήγηση είναι καλύτερη από το sex:* 

1. Δεν είναι κατακριτέο να έχεις διαφορετικό συνοδηγό κάθε φορά. 

2. Αν δεν προλάβεις να τραβηχτείς, αναλαμβάνει η ασφαλιστική. 

3. Κανείς δεν θα σε κοιτάξει περίεργα αν βρει περιοδικά αυτοκινήτου στο συρτάρι σου. 

4. Δεν υπάρχει ασθένεια που να μεταδίδεται με την οδήγηση. 

5. Είναι το ίδιο απολαυστικό, ακόμα και αν το κάνεις μόνος σου. 

6. Δεν πρόκειται να ακούσεις την φράση "Τι; Πάλι οδήγηση;" 

7. Η περίοδος δεν σε εμποδίζει να οδηγήσεις. 

8. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνεις μπάνιο μετά την οδήγηση. 

9. Μπορείς να καπνίζεις κατά την διάρκεια της οδήγησης και, αν θέλεις, να πίνεις και καφέ. 

10. Αν πάρεις μαζί σου κάποιον, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τον παντρευτείς.

----------


## JB172

*ΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ*

ΣΟΣΙΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες και δίνεις τη μία στο γείτονά σου
------------------------------------------------------------
ΚΟΜΜΟΥΝΙΣΜΟΣ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, η κυβέρνηση παίρνει και τις δύο και σου δίνει λίγο γάλα
------------------------------------------------------------
ΦΑΣΙΣΜΟΣ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, η κυβέρνηση παίρνει και τις δύο και σου πουλά λίγο γάλα
------------------------------------------------------------
ΝΑΖΙΣΜΟΣ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, η κυβέρνηση τις παίρνει και σε σκοτώνει κιόλας
------------------------------------------------------------
ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες , η κυβέρνηση παίρνει και τις 2, σκοτώνει τη μία, αρμέγει την άλλη και στο τέλος πετά το γάλα
------------------------------------------------------------
ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΙΑΚΟΣ ΚΑΠΙΤΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, πουλάς τη μία, αγοράζεις ένα ταύρο, πολλαπλασιάζεις το κοπάδι και η οικονομία αναπτύσσεται ομαλά.
Στη συνέχεια, πουλάς όλο το κοπάδι, γίνεσαι εισοδηματίας και ζεις καλύτερα.
------------------------------------------------------------
ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες, πουλάς τη μία και αναγκάζεις την άλλη να παράγει το γάλα που αντιστοιχεί σε 4 αγελάδες.
Αργότερα, προσλαμβάνεις έναν εμπειρογνώμονα για να αναλύσει τους λόγους για τους οποίους η αγελάδα έπεσε νεκρή.
------------------------------------------------------------
ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες και απεργείς επειδή θέλεις 3.
------------------------------------------------------------
ΓΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες και τις ανασχεδιάζεις έτσι ώστε να έχουν το 1/10 του μεγέθους τους και να παράγουν 20 φορές περισσότερο γάλα.
Μετά σχεδιάζεις ένα έξυπνο καρτούν, το ονομάζεις COWKEMON και το πουλάς σε όλο τον κόσμο.
------------------------------------------------------------
ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις 2 αγελάδες και τις ανασχεδιάζεις έτσι ώστε να ζουν 100 χρόνια, να τρώνε μία φορά το μήνα και να αυτοαρμέγονται.
------------------------------------------------------------
ΙΤΑΛΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις δύο αγελάδες αλλά δεν ξέρεις που είναι, έτσι κάνεις διάλειμμα για φαγητό.
------------------------------------------------------------
ΡΩΣΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις δύο αγελάδες, τις μετράς και μαθαίνεις ότι στην πραγματικότητα έχεις 5. Τις ξαναμετράς και μαθαίνεις ότι έχεις 42.
Την Τρίτη φορά μαθαίνεις ότι έχεις δύο ξανά. Μετά σταματάς να μετράς και ανοίγεις ακόμη ένα μπουκάλι βότκα.
------------------------------------------------------------
ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις δύο αγελάδες, 300 ανθρώπους να τις αρμέγουν, ισχυρίζεσαι ότι εξασφαλίζεις πλήρη απασχόληση και υψηλή παραγωγικότητα και
συλλαμβάνεις τον δημοσιογράφο που ανακοινώνει τους παραπάνω αριθμούς.
------------------------------------------------------------
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις δύο αγελάδες, τις πουλάς όσο-όσο, με τα λίγα χρήματα που σου δίνουν, δίνεις προκαταβολή για να πάρεις αυτοκίνητο, το οποίο αποπληρώνεις σε 7.083 δόσεις.
------------------------------------------------------------
ΙΝΔΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις δύο αγελάδες και απλά τις λατρεύεις (είναι ιερό ζώο στην Ινδία)
------------------------------------------------------------
ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ :
Έχεις δύο αγελάδες και είναι και οι δύο τρελές!

----------


## JB172

Ήταν ένας τύπος και ήθελε να πάει στην εφορία.
- "Ρε Γιάννη", ρωτάει ένα φίλο του, "θα πρέπει να ντυθώ καλά ή πιο πρόχειρα για να πάω στην εφορία;"
- "Το καλύτερο", του απαντάει ο φίλος του, "θα ήταν να ντυθείς καλά".
Ρωτάει και τον Γιώργο.
- "Το καλύτερο", του απαντάει ο Γιώργος, "θα ήταν να πας πιο πρόχειρα ντυμένος να μην σε περάσουν και για κανένα λεφτά, εφορία είναι αυτή δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται".
Προβληματισμένος λοιπόν ο τύπος πάει στη γιαγιά του και της λέει τo πρόβλημά του.
- "Έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα", του απαντάει εκείνη, "με την αδελφή σου που με ρώταγε τι κιλοτάκι να φορέσει πριν το γάμο της. Να φορέσει άσπρο που είναι πιο αγνό ή κανένα μαύρο και κάπως πιο έξαλλο για να φτιάξει τον γαμπρό. Της απάντησα ότι όποιο και να φορέσει το γαμ...ι δεν το γλιτώνει!!!"

----------


## klarabel

Μια κατσαρίδα στην πρωινή της βόλτα βλέπει μια άλλη ανάσκελα με τα πόδια επάνω.
Αερόμπικ ; Αερόμπικ ; την ρωτάει.
Οχι Αεροζόλ απαντάει εκείνη.  ::

----------


## papashark

Από το blog του τροκτικού

----------


## sv1bjr

Αφού έχει τόση κίνηση ο Μώλος, πως και το Λιμενικό δεν σκέφτηκε να βάλει...............διόδια  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Είναι τρεις ιερείς.
Ένας Χριστιανός, ένας μουσουλμάνος και ένας ραβίνος.
Συζητάγανε περί αληθινού Θεού.

Χριστιανός:
Πηγαίναμε ναυσιπλοϊκώς στην Αργεντινή για να προσκυνήσουμε στο τάδε μοναστήρι.
Στη μέση του Ωκεανού, Κυκλώνας. 30 μέτρα κύματα, έτοιμο το καράβι να το καταπιει η θάλασσα.
Βγαίνουμε όλοι οι ιερείς στο κατάστρωμα και κάνουμε ένα κύκλο και προσυεχόμαστε στον Χριστό και στο Θεό μας.
Γύρω γύρω κυκλώνας και στη μέση νηνεμία, κάναμε ένα υπέροχο ταξίδι.

Θαύμα Θαύμα αναφωνήσανε οι άλλοι 2, ο Θεός σου είναι αληθινός!

Μουσουλμάνος:
Πηγαίναμε με το καραβάνι στην έρημο να προσκυνήσουμε στο τάδε μοναστήρι στη μέση της ερήμου.
Ξαφνικά, αμμοθύελλα. Οι καμήλες φεύγανε με τα πράγματα και τον αναβάτη τους 3 χιλιόμετρα μακρυά.
Κάνουμε έναν κύκλο και προσευχόμαστε, Αλλάχ Αλλάχ.
Γύρω γύρω αμμοθύελλα και στη μέση το καραβάνι έκανε το ταξίδι του ανενόχλητο.


Θαύμα Θαύμα αναφωνήσανε οι άλλοι 2, ο Θεός σου είναι αληθινός!

Ραβίνος:
Είμαι με τη γυναίκα μου στη παζάρι ημέρα Σάββατο.
Εκεί που περπατάμε βλέπω κάτω στο δρόμο ένα πορτοφόλι και από μέσα έχουνε βγει καμια 200αριά χιλιοδόλλαρα.
Σκύβω να το πάρω και μου λέει η γυναίκα μου.
Αμαρτία, είναι Σάββατο, δεν κάνει.
Τι να σας πω, ανεξήγητο! 

Γύρω γύρω Σάββατο και στη μέση Παρασκευή!

----------


## tripkaos

ωραιο αλλα ο ραβινος λεει μια γκομενα ηθελε να την πηδηξω αλλα ηταν σαββατο τοτε τι να σας πω γυρω γυρω σαββατο και εκει που πηδουσα παρασκευη  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> ωραιο αλλα ο ραβινος λεει μια γκομενα ηθελε να την πηδηξω αλλα ηταν σαββατο τοτε τι να σας πω γυρω γυρω σαββατο και εκει που πηδουσα παρασκευη


Αυτήν την έκδοση έχω ακούσει κι εγώ :]

----------


## ALTAiR

Ναι αλλά αυτό που τονίζεις σε ένα ανέκδοτο για ραβίνους είναι το ότι είναι εβραίοι!

ΆΛλη έκδοση:

Λέει ο Χριστιανός αν βρούμε λεφτά κάνουμε ένα κύκλο και τα πετάμε στον αέρα, ότι πέσει μέσα στον κύκλο τα κρατάμε τα άλλα πάνε στους φτωχούς.

Ο Μουσουλμάνος λέει και εμείς το ίδιο κάνουμε άλλα ότι πέσει μέσα στον κύκλο είναι για τους φτωχούς τα υπόλοιπα τα κρατάμε.

Λέει στο τέλο; ο ραβίνος, εμείς δεν κάνουμε κύκλο, τα πετάμε όλα στον αέρα και ότι θέλει να κρατήσει ο Θεός για τους φτωχούς τα κρατάει, ότι αφήσει να πέσει είναι δικό μας.

----------


## JB172

Ήταν σε ένα αεροπλάνο ο Καραμανλής και δύο υπουργοί. Σκύβει ο ένας Υπουργός και βρίσκει ένα 200ευρο. Λέει λοιπον στους άλλους δυο:
- "Έχω μια ιδέα. Γιατί δεν το ρίχνουμε από το αεροπλάνο να κάνουμε έναν Έλληνα ευτυχισμένο;"
- "Όχι", λέει ο άλλος. "Γιατί δεν τα κάνουμε δύο 100ευρα να κάνουμε δυο Έλληνες ευτυχισμένους;"
- "Όχι", λέει ο Καραμανλής. "Γιατί δεν τα κάνουμε τέσσερα 50ευρα να κάνουμε τέσσερις Έλληνες ευτυχισμένους;"
Εν τω μεταξύ αυτη τη συζήτηση την ακουγαν 2 πιλότοι. Έτσι λέει ο ένας:
- "Ρε Μήτσο να συντρίψω τώρα το αεροπλάνο να κάνω 10.000.000 Έλληνες ευτυχισμένους;"

----------


## ALTAiR

Γυρνάει ο τύπος στο σπίτι και αναφωνεί:

Γυναίκα, κέρδισα 10.000.000€ στο Joker!

Η γυναίκα παθαίνει ανακοπή και πεθαίνει.

Τότε ο τύπος λέει:

Άμα σε θέλει η π_υ_ά_α η τύχη ε!!!

 ::

----------


## mojiro

> Ήταν σε ένα αεροπλάνο ο Καραμανλής και δύο υπουργοί. Σκύβει ο ένας Υπουργός και βρίσκει ένα 200ευρο. Λέει λοιπόν στους άλλους δυο:
> - "Έχω μια ιδέα. Γιατί δεν το ρίχνουμε από το αεροπλάνο να κάνουμε έναν Έλληνα ευτυχισμένο;"
> - "Όχι", λέει ο άλλος. "Γιατί δεν τα κάνουμε δύο 100ευρα να κάνουμε δυο Έλληνες ευτυχισμένους;"
> - "Όχι", λέει ο Καραμανλής. "Γιατί δεν τα κάνουμε τέσσερα 50ευρα να κάνουμε τέσσερις Έλληνες ευτυχισμένους;"
> Εν τω μεταξύ αυτή τη συζήτηση την άκουγαν 2 πιλότοι. Έτσι λέει ο ένας:
> - "Ρε Μήτσο να συντρίψω τώρα το αεροπλάνο να κάνω 10.000.000 Έλληνες ευτυχισμένους;"


ειδικά, εάν έπεφτε πάνω στη βουλή...

----------


## senius

Ολα τα λεφτά!
 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτά κάνεις και μετά φταίνε οι αλλοι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gounara

3 μπογιατζήδες στον παράδεισο


Τρεις μπογιατζήδες ένας Αλβανός ένας Γερμανός και ένας Έλληνας πέθαναν και πάνε στον Παράδεισο. 
Ο ʼγιος Πέτρος τους άνοιξε την Πόρτα. 
"Καλώς τα παιδιά! Και είχα ανάγκη απ' την ειδικότητά σας! Θέλω να βάψω την Πόρτα του Παράδεισου για πέστε μου πόσα θέλετε να την βάψετε;" 

"600 ευρώ" λέει ο Αλβανός. 

"Μπα! 600; Και πως τα λογάριασες" 

"Ε, να 200 για μένα 200 εφορία και ένσημα και 200 τα υλικά" 

"Εσύ λέει του Γερμανού πόσα θέλεις ;" 

"900 ευρω = 300 για μένα + 300 εφορία και ένσημα + 300 τα υλικά " 

Εσύ λέει του Έλληνα ποσά θέλεις; 

"Είμαι πολύ πιο ακριβός αλλά μας συμφέρει όλους και θα πάρω τη δουλειά" 

"Δηλαδή πόσο ζητάς;" ρωτάει ο Αγ. Πέτρος. 

"3 χιλιαρικάκια" 

"3.000. Εσύ είσαι τρελός παιδί μου!!!" 

Αναστέναξε ο Έλληνας με την αμάθεια. 
Με εντελώς κουρασμένο ύφος, παίρνει παραμάσχαλα τον Άγιο Πέτρο και του εξηγεί: 

"Ελα πιο κοντά να μην μας ακούν. 

Δημιουργική λογιστική δεν σας μαθαίνουν εδώ ρε παιδιά; Φαντασία δεν έχετε; άκουσε να δεις αφού πρέπει να το εξηγώ κιόλας: 

3.000 = 1.000 για σένα + 1.000 για μένα + 400 για τον Γερμανό να κάνει πέρα + 600 που ζήτησε ο Αλβανός. 

Ο Αλβανός θα βάψει την πόρτα με υπεργολαβία από εμένα. 

Στην πατρίδα μου, όποιος δίνει τη χαμηλότερη προσφορά, στο τέλος αυτός κάνει τη δουλειά και παίρνει όσα ζήτησε απ' την αρχή. 

Είτε υπογράφει τη σύμβαση ο ίδιος ή κάποιος άλλος. 
Επιπλέον, ο Γερμανός θα πάρει 400 για κάτι που δεν έκανε. 

Οπότε σε παίρνει να τον απειλήσεις πως θα αποκλειστεί από μελλοντικές δημοπρασίες αν δεν σου αλλάξει το πόμολο σαν δωρεά. 

Θα το κάνει, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αρνηθεί αφού έτσι βάζει πόδι στην επιτροπή δημοπρασιών. 

Έτσι μένουν ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ ευχαριστημένοι. 

Και ο Γερμανός, και ο Αλβανός, και εγώ, και εσύ, και ο Παράδεισος, και το αφεντικό σου που θα δει βαμμένη πόρτα + καινούργιο πόμολο εκτός σύμβασης. 

Πες μου τώρα, έχεις κανένα λόγο να μη μου δώσεις τη δουλειά;"

----------


## gounara

Η ζωή είναι ένα μεγάλο βάζο




Ο καθηγητής στάθηκε μπροστά στους φοιτητές της τάξης του, της
Φιλοσοφικής σχολής, έχοντας μπροστά του κάποια αντικείμενα..

Όταν η τάξη ησύχασε, χωρίς να πει τίποτα, πήρε ένα μεγάλο βάζο του
Γλυκού και άρχισε να το γεμίζει με μπαλάκια του τένις. Όταν πλέον δεν χωρούσε
άλλο, κοίταξε τους μαθητές του και τους ρώτησε αν το βάζο γέμισε και
εκείνοι συμφώνησαν.
Τότε ο καθηγητής πήρε χαλίκια και άρχισε να τα ρίχνει στο βάζο
κουνώντας το και αυτά πήγαν στα κενά ανάμεσα στις μπάλες του τένις. Όταν πια δεν
χωρούσαν άλλα χαλίκια ρώτησε τους μαθητές αν το βάζο ήταν γεμάτο και
αυτοί κάπως σαστισμένοι είπαν πως είναι.
Ο καθηγητής στη συνέχεια πήρε άμμο και αφού την έριξε στο βάζο, γέμισε
Όλα τα κενά ανάμεσα στα χαλίκια και αφού ρώτησε τους μαθητές πάλι αν το
Βάζο ήταν γεμάτο αυτοί ανταπάντησαν με ένα ομόφωνο ΝΑΙ.
Τότε ο καθηγητής έσκυψε και πήρε κάτω από το γραφείο δυο κούπες καφέ
Και τις έριξε στο βάζο ενώ οι μαθητές πλέον γελούσαν απορημένοι.
«Τώρα», λέει ο καθηγητής, «Θέλω να θεωρήσετε ότι το βάζο αντιπροσωπεύει
τη ζωή σας. Οι μπάλες του τένις είναι τα πλέον ιερά και μεγάλα πράγματα
στη ζωή σας όπως η πατρίδα, η οικογένεια, τα παιδιά σας, οι φίλοι σας και
οι αγαπημένες σας ασχολίες, πράγματα που ακόμα και όλα τα άλλα να χαθούν,
αυτά είναι ικανά να γεμίσουν την ζωή σας. Τα χαλίκια αντιπροσωπεύουν
πράγματα σημαντικά όπως τη δουλειά σας, το αυτοκίνητό σας, ένα σπίτι... Η άμμος
είναι άλλα μικρότερα πράγματα. Αν γεμίσετε το βάζο πρώτα με άμμο, δεν
θα υπάρχει χώρος για να βάλετε τα χαλίκια και τις μπάλες του τένις. Το
ίδιο ισχύει και για τη ζωή σας. Αν ξοδέψετε την ώρα σας και την ενέργειά σας
για μικρά πράγματα δεν θα έχετε χρόνο και δύναμη για μεγαλύτερα και
σημαντικότερα για σας πράγματα .
Φροντίστε τα μπαλάκια του τένις πρώτα και μετά τα χαλίκια. Τα υπόλοιπα
είναι άμμος.»

Ένας μαθητής σήκωσε το χέρι και ρώτησε, τι αντιπροσώπευε ο καφές.
Ο καθηγητής χαμογέλασε και είπε «Ο καφές είναι για να σας δείξει πως
όσο
γεμάτη και να είναι η ζωή σας, πάντα θα υπάρχει χώρος για ένα καφέ με
κάποιο φίλο»

----------


## gounara

Γιατροί χωρίς Τσίνορα


- Γιατρέ, πριν την εγχείρηση δεν είχατε μούσι... 
- Δεν είμαι γιατρός. Ο Άγιος Πέτρος είμαι... 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, βλέπω μπλε και πράσινους κόκκους... 
- Οφθαλμίατρο, έχετε δει ; 
- Όχι ! Μόνο μπλε και πράσινους κόκκους... 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, νομίζω ότι θα πεθάνω. 
- Ανοησίες! Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα σας συμβεί. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, έσπασα το χέρι μου σε δυο μέρη. 
- Να αποφεύγεις αυτά τα δυο μέρη. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, θα μπορώ να παίξω πιάνο όταν βγω από το νοσοκομείο; 
- Φυσικά, κύριε μου. Γιατί όχι ; 
- Περίεργο ! Επειδή δεν έμαθα ποτέ να παίζω πιάνο. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, συνεχίζω να βλέπω τις κηλίδες που σας είχα πει. 
- Δε σας βοήθησαν τα καινούρια γυαλιά; 
- Πως! Τώρα βλέπω τις κηλίδες πολύ καλύτερα. 
_____ 

- Γιατρός: Δε βρίσκω σαφή αίτια για τα συμπτώματά σας. Μάλλον φταίει το ποτό... 
- Εντάξει γιατρέ. Να ξανάρθω όταν θα ξεμεθύσετε; 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, νομίζω ότι είμαι μήλο! 
- Ελάτε πιο κοντά. Δε δαγκώνω. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, κανείς δε με παίρνει στα σοβαρά. 
- Θα αστειεύεστε βέβαια... 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, νιώθω πάντα αυτόν τον πονόματο όταν πίνω τσάι. 
- Δοκιμάσατε να βγάλετε το κουταλάκι; 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ μου, μπορώ να έχω και μια δεύτερη γνώμη; 
- Βεβαίως! Να ξαναρθείτε αύριο. 
_____ 

- Όταν σηκώνεστε το πρωί έχετε πρησμένη γλώσσα, ένα πόνο στη ράχη και μια φοβερή κατάθλιψη; 
- Ακριβώς, γιατρέ μου. 
- Κι εγώ! Αναρωτιέμαι τι να είναι... 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ μου, κατάπια ένα στυλό. Τι να κάνω; 
- Να χρησιμοποιείτε μολύβι. 
_____ 

- Θα παίρνεις όλα τα χάπια που σου έδωσα. Το πρωί το κόκκινο χάπι με ένα ποτήρι νερό, το μεσημέρι το πράσινο χάπι με ένα ποτήρι νερό, και το βράδυ το μπλε χάπι με ένα ποτήρι νερό. 
- Μα τι έχω, γιατρέ μου; 
- Δε πίνεις πολύ νερό. 
_____ 

- Πόσα θέλετε γιατρέ, για να μου βγάλετε το χαλασμένο δόντι; 
- 20.000 δρχ 
- 20 χιλιάρικα για δουλειά λίγων λεπτών; 
- Αν θέλετε μπορώ να κάνω την εξαγωγή πάρα πολύ αργά. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, όλοι νομίζουν ότι είμαι ψεύτης. 
- Δεν το πιστεύω. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, μου, η καρδιά μου χτυπά ακανόνιστα 
- Μην ανησυχείτε, σε λίγο θα θέσουμε τέρμα σ΄αυτό. 
_____ 

- Γιατρός: Μα, 20 χιλιάρικα για δουλειά λίγων λεπτών; Ούτε εγώ που είμαι γιατρός δε βγάζω τόσα. 
- Υδραυλικός: Το ξέρω κύριε. Κι εγώ γιατρός ήμουνα. 
_____ 

- Τι παίρνετε για τον πονοκέφαλο; 
- Ένα λίτρο κρασί το προηγούμενο βράδυ, γιατρέ. 
_____ 

- Βήχετε πιο άνετα σήμερα το πρωί; 
- Έκανα προπόνηση όλο το βράδυ, γιατρέ. 
_____ 
30 
- Γιατρέ, νομίζω πως είμαι άλογο ιπποδρομιών. 
- Από πότε; 
- Από τότε που κέρδισα το ντέρμπι. 
_____ 

- Δυστυχώς σας μένουν 24 ώρες ζωή, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το χειρότερο... 
- Μα τι λέτε γιατρέ; Τι θα μπορούσε να 'ναι χειρότερο; 
- Σας ψάχνω από χτες... 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, ήμουνα χάλια και προσπάθησα να αυτοκτονήσω με χίλιες ασπιρίνες. 
- Σοβαρά; Και τι έγινε; 
- Μετά τις δυο πρώτες, ένιωσα πολύ καλύτερα. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, είναι ένας αόρατος άνδρας στο σαλόνι. Να περάσει; 
- Όχι. Πες του ότι δεν μπορώ να τον δω τώρα. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, είμαι διχασμένη προσωπικότητα. 
- Αδελφή, φέρε μια καρέκλα ακόμη... 
_____ 

- Έχετε δυσκολία να πάρετε μια απόφαση; 
- Και ναι και όχι, γιατρέ μου. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, κατάπια το κλαρίνο μου. 
- Είστε τυχερός που δεν είστε πιανίστας. 
_____ 

- Μα μη φωνάζετε! Δεν άγγιξα ακόμα το δόντι σας! 
- Το ξέρω γιατρέ, αλλά πατάτε πάνω στο πόδι μου. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ, κάθε πρωί που ξυπνάω αισθάνομαι τρομερό πονοκέφαλο, ναυτία και δε με κρατάνε τα πόδια μου. Μετά από ένα τέταρτο όμως, όλα μου περνάνε... Τι να κάνω; 
- Να σηκώνεστε ένα τέταρτο αργότερα. 
_____ 

- Γιατρέ μου, έχω κίτρινα δόντια. 
- Τι να σας πω... ΦΟΡΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΦΕ ΓΡΑΒΑΤΑ

----------


## gounara

Πήγε ο Δώνης να φάει σε μια ψαροταβέρνα...


Πήγε ο Δώνης να φάει σε μια ψαροταβέρνα που λεγόταν «Ανοιξη». Κάθεται και πάνω που είναι έτοιμος να παραγγείλει, το γκαρσόνι του λέει πως η κουζίνα έχει αδειάσει και το μόνο που έχει μείνει είναι ένα χέλι.
"Ένα χέλι μόνο;", λέει ο Δώνης. "Τι να κάνουμε... Φέρτο"
Το γκαρσόνι φέρνει το χέλι με τα σχετικά ορεκτικά, ο Δώνης το τρώει και μετά ζητά το λογαριασμό. Ο λογαριασμός έρχεται και ο Δώνης έκπληκτος διαπιστώνει ότι γράφει 300 ευρώ!
"Γιατί τόσα πολλά για ένα χέλι;;;"
Και το γκαρσόνι:
"Ένα το χέλι Δώνη κι η «Ανοιξη» ακριβή..."

----------


## gounara

Απορίες



- Γιατί λέμε "κοιμάται σαν μωρό", όταν τα μωρά ξυπνάνε κάθε δύο ώρες;

- Αν ενας κουφός πρέπει να πάει στο δικαστήριο, εξακολουθεί η διαδικασία να λέγεται ακροαματική;

- Γιατί πατάμε όλο και πιο δυνατά το τηλεκοντρόλ οταν ξέρουμε οτι οι μπαταρίες τα έχουν φτύσει;

- Γιατί δεν έχει μούσι ο Ταρζάν;

- Γιατί ο Σούπερμαν ενώ αποκρούει τις σφαίρες με το στήθος του, σκύβει οταν του πετάνε το ίδιο το πιστόλι;

- Γιατί οι Καμικάζι φορούσαν κράνος;

- Ποιανού ιδέα ήταν η λέξη ψευδός να έχει τα γράμματα Ψ και Σ;

- Υπάρχουν ειδικές θέσεις για αρτιμελείς οδηγούς στις Παραολυμπιάδες;

- Αν είμαστε εδώ για να βοηθάμε τους άλλους... τότε ποιά ακριβώς δουλειά κάνουν οι άλλοι;

- Αν κάποιος με διχασμένη προσωπικότητα αποφασίσει να αυτοκτονήσει τότε μήπως πρόκειται για κατάσταση ομηρίας;

- Γιατί οι πίτσες τοποθετούνται σε τετράγωνα κουτιά αφού είναι όλες στρογγυλές;

- Γιατί πρώτα έφτασε ο άνθρωπος στο φεγγάρι και μετά εφηύραμε τα ροδάκια στις βαλίτσες;

- Γιατί οι άνθρωποι πληρώνουν για να ανεβούν σε κάποιο ψηλό κτίριο και μετά πληρώνουν για να δούν με τα κυάλια το έδαφος;

- Γιατί οι γιατροί γυρνάνε την πλάτη όταν πρόκειται να γδυθείς όταν έτσι κι αλλιώς θα σε δούν γυμνό;

----------


## gounara

Σκεφτείτε και απαντήστε!!!

Κι όμως είναι αλήθεια...

Ερώτημα 1ο:

Είμαστε μπροστά στις κάλπες για να ψηφίσουμε για τον Πρόεδρο του Κόσμου. Η ψήφος μας είναι καθοριστική. Να τα προφίλ των τριών κυρίως υποψηφίων:
Υποψήφιος Α:
Διαφθείρει τους πολιτικούς και συμβουλεύεται αστρολόγους.
Έχει δύο ερωμένες. Καπνίζει σαν τσιμινιέρα και πίνει 8 με 10 μαρτίνι την ημέρα.
Υποψήφιος Β:
Έχει απολυθεί δύο φορές, κοιμάται μέχρι το μεσημέρι, κάπνιζε τσιγαριλίκια οπίου ως φοιτητής και κατεβάζει ένα λίτρο ουίσκι κάθε βράδυ.
Υποψήφιος Γ:
Είναι παρασημοφορημένος ως ήρωας πολέμου. Είναι χορτοφάγος, περιστασιακά πίνει καμία μπύρα και δεν είχε ποτέ εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις.
Ποιόν από τους τρεις θα επιλέγατε;

Ερώτημα 2ο:

Υποθέτουμε ότι γνωρίζετε μια έγκυο γυναίκα που έχει άλλα 8 παιδιά. Τρία από αυτά είναι κουφά, δύο είναι τυφλά και ένα πνευματικά καθυστερημένο. Η ίδια γυναίκα έχει και σύφιλη. Θα τη συμβουλεύατε να προχωρήσει σε διακοπή εγκυμοσύνης.



Σκεφτείτε και απαντήστε!!!


Έπειτα , διαβάστε τα ακόλουθα:






Ο Υποψήφιος Α είναι ο Φρακλίνος Ρούσβελτ.
Ο Υποψήφιος Β είναι ο Γουίνστον Τσώρτσιλ
Ο Υποψήφιος Γ είναι ο Αδόλφος Χίτλερ. (Μάλλον πρέπει να προσέχουμε όταν ακούμε για ανθρώπους που ζουν υγιεινά και σωστά!!!)

Αν απαντήσατε ΝΑΙ στην Δεύτερη ερώτηση, μόλις στερήσατε από τον κόσμο τον Μπετόβεν…

----------


## JB172

[attachment=0:2yvudt5k]gynaikeios_xaraktiras.JPG[/attachment:2yvudt5k]

----------


## mojiro

> Ο Υποψήφιος Α είναι ο Φραγκλίνος Ρούσβελτ.
> Ο Υποψήφιος Β είναι ο Γουίνστον Τσόρτσιλ
> Ο Υποψήφιος Γ είναι ο Αδόλφος Χίτλερ. (Μάλλον πρέπει να προσέχουμε όταν ακούμε για ανθρώπους που ζουν υγιεινά και σωστά!!!)
> 
> Αν απαντήσατε ΝΑΙ στην Δεύτερη ερώτηση, μόλις στερήσατε από τον κόσμο τον Μπετόβεν…


έτσι για την ιστορία...
http://www.secondworldwar.co.uk/ahitler.html




> Adolf Hitler grew up with a poor record at school and left, before completing his tuition, with an ambition to become an artist. Alois Hitler had died when Adolf was thirteen and Klara brought up Adolf and Paula on her own. Between the ages of sixteen and nineteen, young Adolf neither worked to earn his keep, nor formally studied, but had gained an interest in politics and history. During this time he unsuccessfully applied for admission to the Vienna Academy of Fine Arts.


τι να σου κάνει ένα ΝΑΙ... για τον Μπετόβεν, όταν το ΝΑΙ για τον Χίτλερ θα είχε αλλάξει την ιστορία εντελώς...

----------


## senius

Στον αγαπημένο μου σύζυγο,

Πριν να επιστρέψεις από το υπεραντλατικό ταξίδι σου, θέλω απλά να σε ενημερώσω για ένα μικρό ατύχημα που είχα με το αγροτικό αυτοκίνητό μας καθώς έστριβα για το γκαράζ.

Ευτυχώς όχι πολύ άσχημο και πραγματικά δεν τραυματίστηκα, γι' αυτό μην ανησυχείς για μένα. Ερχόμουν σπίτι από το πάρκο και καθώς έστριψα για το δρόμο του γκαράζ εντελώς τυχαία πάτησα γκάζι αντί για τα φρένα.

Η πόρτα του γκαράζ έχει λυγίσει προς τα μέσα (ασήμαντη ζημιά), αλλά το αγροτικό αυτοκίνητο σταμάτησε όταν προσέκρουσε πάνω στο αυτοκίνητό σου.

Πραγματικά λυπάμαι, αλλά ξέρω ότι με την ευγενική προσωπικότητά σου θα με συγχωρέσεις. Ξέρεις πόσο πολύ σε αγαπώ και σε νοιάζομαι, αγαπημένε μου.

*Σου εσωκλείω μια φωτογραφία*.

Αγωνιώ να σε κρατήσω ξανά στην αγκαλιά μου.

Η αγαπημένη σου γυναίκα .


ΥΓ: Τηλεφώνησε η γκομενά σου.

----------


## dermanis

Ένας αγρότης αποφασίζει να παραγγείλει ένα hi-tech μηχάνημα αρμέγματος.

Η παραγγελία του φτάνει ενώ η γυναίκα του βρίσκεται σε ταξίδι, οπότε αποφασίζει να κάνει μια δοκιμή στον εαυτό του.

Τοποθετεί λοιπόν το "μόριό" του μέσα στο μηχάνημα, πατάει τον διακόπτη και ξεκινάει η αυτόματη λειτουργία.

Σύντομα συνειδητοποιεί ότι το μηχάνημα του δίνει περισσότερη ικανοποίηση απ' ότι η γυναίκα του.

Όταν τελειώνει η ψυχαγωγική δραστηριότητα, αντιλαμβάνεται ότι δεν μπορεί να αποκολληθεί από το μηχάνημα.

Διαβάζει τις οδηγίες αλλά δεν μπορεί να βγάλει κάποια άκρη.
Πατάει όλα τα κουμπιά, χωρίς επιτυχία.

Εντέλει, αποφασίζει να καλέσει το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών του κατασκευαστή..

"Γεια σας, μόλις αγόρασα ένα μηχάνημα αρμέγματος από την εταιρία σας.
Δουλεύει καταπληκτικά αλλά πως μπορώ να το ξεκολλήσω από την αγελάδα;"

"Α μην ανησυχείτε," απαντά ο τηλεφωνικός εκπρόσωπος,
"Το μηχάνημα αποσυνδέεται αυτόματα μόλις συλλέξει 2 λίτρα!"

----------


## senius

Οι παρενέργειες της γρίππης των χοίρων...

----------


## JB172

Ο Τάκης έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Σήμερα είναι η επέτειος γάμου του και την είχε ξεχάσει.
Η γυναίκα του εξαγριωμένη του λέει: 
- "Αύριο το πρωί θέλω στο πεζοδρόμιο ένα δώρο που να πηγαίνει από τα 0 στα 200 σε έξι δευτερόλεπτα. ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ!!!!" 
Ο φίλος μας ο Τάκης τρομοκρατήθηκε και έφυγε στεναχωρημένος από το σπίτι... 
Την άλλη μέρα ο Τάκης σηκώθηκε το πρωί και έφυγε για την δουλειά. 
Μετά από μια ώρα ξύπνησε και η γυναίκα του, φόρεσε με ανυπομονησία την ρόμπα της και κοίταξε από το παράθυρο στο πεζοδρόμιο. Εκεί είδε ένα κουτί με περιτύλιγμα και κορδέλα. Με εμφανή σημάδια ανυπομονησίας και την απορία ζωγραφισμένη στο πρόσωπό της, τρέχει στο πεζοδρόμιο και ανοίγει το κουτί. 
Μέσα σε αυτό βρίσκει... Mια ζυγαριά μπάνιου!
Από εκείνη την μέρα ο Τάκης αγνοείται...

----------


## senius

"Τσαμπιονς Λιγκ"

Μια γυναικα περνωντας εξω απο το δωματιο της κορης της ακουει απο μεσα ενα ηλεκτρονικο βουητο.

Ανοιγει τη πορτα μπαινει μεσα...Η κορη της παιζει με εναν δονητη... 
"Τι κανεις εκει κοριτσι μου;"ρωταει σοκαρισμενη. 
"Μαμα σε παρακαλω" απαντα εκεινη, "ειμαι 35 χρονων ανυπαντρη γυναικα και αυτο εδω το πραγματακι ειναι ο συζυγος που δεν ειχα ποτε.Σε παρακαλω βγες εξω"! 
Την επομενη μερα καθως μπαινει στο σπιτι ο πατερας ακουει τον ιδιο θορυβο απο το δωματιο της κορης του. 
Χωρις να ξερει, μπαινει κι αυτος μεσα στο δωματιο και τσακωνει τη κορη του να βγαζει γουστα με τον δονητη.... 
Σοκαρισμενος κι αυτος ρωταει τι κανει εκει περα.. 
"Μπαμπα σε παρακαλω" απαντα εκεινη, "ειμαι 35 χρονων ανυπαντρη γυναικα και αυτο εδω το πραγματακι ειναι ο συζυγος που δεν ειχα ποτε.Σε παρακαλω βγες εξω"! 

Μερικες μερες αργοτερα η γυναικα επιστρεφει απο τα ψωνια. 
Καθως μπαινει μεσα στο σπιτι ακουει το ιδιο ηλεκτρικο βουητο, πιο δυνατο απο ποτε, να ερχεται απο το καθιστικο. 
Τρεχει στο καθιστικο και βλεπει τον αντρα της να καθεται μπροστα στη τηλεοραση με τη μπυρα στο χερι και διπλα στον καναπε ο δονητης να παλλεται περα-δωθε σα τρελλος... 


"Τι κανεις εκει ρε καραγκιοζη";;;ρωταει 

"Τι θες μωρε;"απαντα ο συζυγος. 
"Βλεπω Τσαμπιονς Λιγκ με το γαμπρο μου"!

----------


## NetTraptor

::

----------


## JB172

Ένα νεαρό ζευγάρι, πολύ ερωτευμένο, αποφασίζει να παντρευτεί, όταν την τελευταία νύχτα πριν τον γάμο, συμβαίνει ένα τραγικό ατύχημα και σκοτώνονται. Βρίσκονται προ των πυλών του Παραδείσου, να συνοδεύονται από τον Άγιο Πέτρο.

Μερικές εβδομάδες αργότερα, ο νεαρός συναντιέται με τον Άγιο Πέτρο και του λέει:
- Άγιε μου, η αρραβωνιαστικιά μου και εγώ είμαστε πολύ ευτυχισμένοι εδώ στον Παράδεισο. Όμως, μας έχει λείψει πολύ η όλη διαδικασία, η τελετή του γάμου.
Είναι δυνατόν, για κάποιον που ζει στον Παράδεισο να παντρευτεί κάποιον άλλον;
Ο Αγιος Πέτρος τον κοιτάζει καλά και του λέει:
- Λυπάμαι πολύ. Ποτέ ξανά δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιον άλλον να θέλει να παντρευτεί μέσα στον Παράδεισο. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν το θέλετε πολύ, θα πρέπει να μιλήσετε με τον Παντοδύναμο Θεό. Μπορώ να σας κλείσω ένα ραντεβού σε δυό εβδομάδες από σήμερα.

Έφτασε η ημέρα του ραντεβού και οι δυό νέοι παρουσιάζονται εμπρός στον Παντοδύναμο. Του αναφέρουν το αίτημά τους. Ο Κύριος τους κοιτάζει σιωπηλά, σκέφτεται προβληματισμένα και τους λέει:
- Ελάτε σε πέντε χρόνια από σήμερα. Εάν ακόμη θέλετε να παντρευτείτε, τότε θα σκεφτώ την επιθυμία σας.

Πέντε χρόνια αργότερα, το ζευγάρι εμφανίζεται και πάλι. Η επιθυμία τους είναι ακόμη ζωντανή. Η εντολή του Θεού είναι ίδια:
- Σε πέντε χρόνια, θα παρουσιαστείτε πάλι εμπρός μου.. Τότε θα το συζητήσουμε και πάλι.

Την τρίτη φορά, το ζευγάρι εμφανίζεται και πάλι στον Θεό. Ακόμη επιθυμούν να έρθουν σε γάμου κοινωνία.
- Εντάξει λοιπόν. Μπορείτε να προβείτε σε γάμο. Αυτό το Σάββατο, στις 6.30 το απόγευμα, θα τελεστεί μια υπέροχη τελετή γάμου στην Κεντρική Εκκλησία του Παραδείσου. Αφήστε τις λεπτομέρειες σε μένα.

Ο γάμος ήταν μια μεγάλη επιτυχία. Όλοι οι καλεσμένοι ομολόγησαν ότι η νύφη ήταν πανέμορφη. Όλοι οι γνωστοί και μη, ήταν παρόντες στην τελετή. Ο Μωυσής έφερε σπάνια λουλούδια από τον Νείλο Ποταμό, ο Νώε έφερε σπάνια ορυκτά από την Μεσσοποταμία και οι μαθητές του Ιησού έκαναν μερικά θαύματα για να εντυπωσιάσουν τους παρευρισκόμενους. Ακόμη και ο Γκάντι εμφανίστηκε, έμεινε μόνο για λίγο και φορούσε τα πιο καλά του ρούχα.

Όμως, το μαντέψατε... Μόλις λίγες εβδομάδες αργότερα το παντρεμένο ζευγάρι, κατάλαβαν ότι έκαναν ένα φοβερό λάθος. Απλά, δεν μπορούσαν να συνεχίσουν να ζουν παντρεμένοι. Έτσι, αποφάσισαν να κλείσουν ένα ακόμη ραντεβού με τον Θεό, για να του ζητήσουν ένα διαζύγιο στον Παράδεισο.
Όταν ο Παντοδύναμος Θεός άκουσε το νέο αίτημά τους, βγήκε απο τις χλαμύδες του. Τους κοίταξε με ένα ανάμεικτο, γεμάτο οίκτο, αυστηρότητα, και απογοήτευση, βλέμμα και τους είπε:
- Μα, είσαστε σοβαροί επιτέλους ή αστειεύεστε; Μας πήρε δέκα χρόνια να βρούμε ένα παπά που να έχει ανέβει στον παράδεισο, για να σας παντρέψει!!!!
Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο καιρό θα μας πάρει να βρούμε δικηγόρο!!!

----------


## tripkaos

οπως ακριβως γραφτηκε σε ενα αγγλοφωνο φορουμ 

This happened at a major Australian University, during a biology
lecture. A professor was discussing the high glucose levels found in
semen. A young woman raised her hand and asked, 'If I understand you
correctly, you are saying there is as much glucose in male semen as
in sugar?' The professor responded, yes, that's correct adding some
statistical data. Raising her hand again, the girl asked, 'Then why
doesn't it taste sweet?' After a stunned silence, the whole class
burst out laughing. The poor girl turned bright red, and as she
realised exactly what she had inadvertently said, she picked up her
books, and without another word, walked out of the class. However, as
she was heading for the door, the professor's reply was a classic.
Totally straight faced, he answered her question. 'It doesn't taste
sweet because the taste-buds for sweetness are on the tip of your
tongue and not in the back of your throat'.

----------


## tripkaos

The Four Liquid Stages Of Life

----------


## tripkaos

This is a real posting from Craig's List and absolutely hilarious

This is real, read the entire thing because the guy's response is priceless.

Please see this posting a girl put on Craig's list:

What am I doing wrong?

Okay, I'm tired of beating around the bush. I'm a beautiful (spectacularly beautiful) 25 year old girl. I'm articulate and classy.
I'm not from New York. I'm looking to get married to a guy who makes at least half a million a year. I know how that sounds, but keep in mind that a million a year is middle class in New York City, so I don't think I'm overreaching at all.

Are there any guys who make 500K or more on this board? Any wives? Could you send me some tips? I dated a business man who makes average around 200 - 250. But that's where I seem to hit a roadblock. 250,000 won't get me to central park west. I know a woman in my yoga class who was married to an investment banker and lives in Tribeca, and she's not as pretty as I am, nor is she a great genius. So what is she doing right? How do I get to her level?

Here are my questions specifically:

- Where do you single rich men hang out? Give me specifics- bars, restaurants, gyms

-What are you looking for in a mate? Be honest guys, you won't hurt my feelings

-Is there an age range I should be targeting (I'm 25)?

- Why are some of the women living lavish lifestyles on the upper east side so plain? I've seen really 'plain jane' boring types who have nothing to offer married to incredibly wealthy guys. I've seen drop dead gorgeous girls in singles bars in the east village. What's the story there?

- Jobs I should look out for? Everyone knows - lawyer, investment banker, doctor. How much do those guys really make? And where do they hang out? Where do the hedge fund guys hang out?

- How you decide marriage vs. just a girlfriend? I am looking for MARRIAGE ONLY

Please hold your insults - I'm putting myself out there in an honest way. Most beautiful women are superficial; at least I'm being up front about it. I wouldn't be searching for these kind of guys if I wasn't able to match them - in looks, culture, sophistication, and keeping a nice home and hearth.

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 432279810


HERE IS THE RESPONSE:
THE ANSWER
Dear Pers-431649184:

I read your posting with great interest and have thought meaningfully about your dilemma. I offer the following analysis of your predicament.
Firstly, I'm not wasting your time, I qualify as a guy who fits your bill; that is I make more than $500K per year. That said here's how I see it.

Your offer, from the prospective of a guy like me, is plain and simple a crappy business deal. Here's why. Cutting through all the B.S., what you suggest is a simple trade: you bring your looks to the party and I bring my money. Fine, simple. But here's the rub, your looks will fade and my money will likely continue into perpetuity...in fact, it is very likely that my income increases but it is an absolute certainty that you won't be getting any more beautiful!

So, in economic terms you are a depreciating asset and I am an earning asset. Not only are you a depreciating asset, your depreciation accelerates! Let me explain, you're 25 now and will likely stay pretty hot for the next 5 years, but less so each year. Then the fade begins in earnest. By 35 stick a fork in you!

So in Wall Street terms, we would call you a trading position, not a buy and hold...hence the rub...marriage. It doesn't make good business sense to "buy you" (which is what you're asking) so I'd rather lease. In case you think I'm being cruel, I would say the following. If my money were to go away, so would you, so when your beauty fades I need an out. It's as simple as that. So a deal that makes sense is dating, not marriage.

Separately, I was taught early in my career about efficient markets. So, I wonder why a girl as "articulate, classy and spectacularly beautiful"
as you has been unable to find your sugar daddy. I find it hard to believe that if you are as gorgeous as you say you are that the $500K hasn't found you, if not only for a tryout.

By the way, you could always find a way to make your own money and then we wouldn't need to have this difficult conversation.

With all that said, I must say you're going about it the right way.
Classic "pump and dump."
I hope this is helpful, and if you want to enter into some sort of lease, let me know.




Alexandra Harris
Morgan Stanley | Consolidated Equities

----------


## fengi1

Αγαπητό PC- Solutions,

Πέρσι, έκανα αναβάθμιση από το Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0 στο Σύζυγος 1.0 και παρατήρησα πως το καινούριο πρόγραμμα άρχισε να κάνει αναπάντεχες αλλαγές στα λογιστικά φύλλα, περιορισμένη πρόσβαση στις εφαρμογές λουλουδιών και χρυσαφικών που παλιότερα, στην έκδοση Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0, δούλευαν απρόσκοπτα.
Επίσης, το Σύζυγος 1.0 απεγκατέστησε πολλά άλλα πολύτιμα προγράμματα όπως το Ρομαντικός Περίπατος 9.9 και εγκατέστησε ανεπιθύμητα Popups, όπως τα Champions League 5.0 και Κυριακή στα Γήπεδα 8.0.
Το Διάλογος 1.3 δεν τρέχει πια ενώ το Καθαριότητα 2.6 προκαλεί κολλήματα και κατάρρευση του συστήματος.
Προσπάθησα να τρέξω το Μουρμούρα 5.3 GOLD edition.... αλλά εις μάτην.

Μια απελπισμένη γυναίκα.

AΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟΥ:
Αγαπητή 'Απελπισμένη γυναίκα:
Έχε υπ' όψιν πως το Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0 είναι ψυχαγωγικό πακέτο ενώ το
Σύζυγος 1.0 είναι λειτουργικό σύστημα, με απαιτήσεις από τον χρήστη.
Προσπάθησε να δώσεις την εντολή C:\Nomiza_pws_me_agapouses.exe και εγκατέστησε το Δάκρυα 6.2 σε original έκδοση.
Λογικά, το Σύζυγος 1.Ο θα εκκινήσει αυτόματα τις εφαρμογές Ενοχή 3.0 και Λουλούδια 7.0 σε random λειτουργία.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
* Υπερβολική χρήση του παραπάνω προγράμματος μπορεί να προκαλέσει την κλήση των screen saver Κατσούφικη Μουγκαμάρα 2.5 και Μπύρα 6.1 Το( Μπύρα 6..1 ίσως προκαλέσει την αναπαραγωγή WAV αρχείων τύπου 'Δυνατό ροχαλητό', που καταργούνται μόνο με επανεκκίνηση).
* Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να γίνει εγκατάσταση του Πεθερά 1.0 και μην σκεφτείτε καν να τρέξετε τα βοηθητικά αρχεία Εραστής 2005 BETA και Γκόμενος 3.8 unregisterd (δεν είναι συμβατά με το Σύζυγος 1.0 και μπορεί να προκαλέσουν κατάρρευση του συστήματος και πλήρης καταστροφή του λειτουργικού).
Συνοψίζοντας, το Σύζυγος 1.0 είναι ένα εξαιρετικό πρόγραμμα, αν και με περιορισμένη μνήμη που χρειάζεται κάποιο διάστημα για να εμπεδώσει μερικές καινούριες εφαρμογές.
Σκεφτείτε σοβαρά την απόκτηση συνοδευτικών προγραμμάτων που θα βελτιώσουν την απόδοση του σημαντικά. Συστήνουμε το Ζεστό Φαΐ 3.0 με autoupdate με την επιλογή 'εκτέλεση κατά την εκκίνηση'
Με εκτίμηση

----------


## yorgos

tripkaos, πολύ ωραία thanks  ::

----------


## tripkaos

:: 
MY Hobby Is To See Bubble In The Bathtub.

A new lady teacher came to teach 8th standard students.
As it was the first day, she gave her intro, and asked all the
students to introduce themselves with name and hobby.

She said, "Let's start with the boys first."

Boys start giving their intro...

First boy: "My name is John, and my hobby is to see
bubble in the bathtub."

Teacher was confused to listen but said, "Interesting.
Well, Ok. In fact, we must be honest in telling the hobby. And after all
there is essentially a child in each of us. So it's ok John. Yes next."

Second boy: "Myself Peter and my hobby is to see
bubble in the bathtub."

Teacher now got surprised and said, "Good. I like the
spirit of supporting a friend. Ok next."

Third boy: "I'm Smith and my hobby is to see bubble in
the bathtub."

Teacher: "Guys are you joking or what? Please be
sincere. Ok next."

This continues...
and the last boy stands up "I'm Harry and my hobby is
to see bubble in the bathtub."

Exhausted, the teacher said, "I don't think I will be
able to teach un-grown boys for long.
Anyway, now the girls please."

First girl: "I'm Julie and my hobby is to see birds."

Teacher: "Good. At last I got something different. Ok
next."

Second girl: "I'm Ruby and I like to collect perfumes."

Teacher "Now it's like educated grown up girls. Ok
next. You sweet girl; Yes you..."

Most beautiful girl of the class:
"Madam, my name is Bubble, and my hobby is to take bath
three times a day."

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ρε woody, 
κανένα στα Ελληνικά δεν έχεις ;
 ::

----------


## tripkaos

και ενα στα Ελληνικα απο το adslgr και την arial

Ο Χάρυ εκνεύριζε συνέχεια τους φίλους του με την άπειρη αισιοδοξία του.
Όσο άσχημη και αν ήταν η κατάσταση, πάντα θα έλεγε "Ε, λοιπόν, θα μπορούσε να είναι χειρότερα".
Για να του δώσουν να καταλάβει ότι είναι ενοχλητικό, οι φίλοι του
αποφάσισαν να επινοήσουν μια κατάσταση τόσο μαύρη, τόσο καταθλιπτική, στην οποία ούτε ο Χάρυ θα έβρισκε ελπίδα.
Τον πλησιάζουν ένα βράδυ στο μπαρ, και ένας από αυτούς του λέει:
- Χάρυ! Άκουσες τι συνέβη στον Γιώργο; Όταν γύρισε χθες το βράδυ σπίτι του, βρήκε τη γυναίκα του στο κρεβάτι με άλλον άντρα, τους πυροβόλησε και τους δύο, και μετά αυτοκτόνησε!
- Πολύ άσχημο, είπε ο Χάρυ, αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι χειρότερα.
- Μα πώς;! αναρωτήθηκε ο εκνευρισμένος φίλος του. Πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι χειρότερα;
- Αν είχε γίνει προχτές, απάντησε ο Χάρυ, θα ήμουν νεκρός τώρα.

----------


## racer

A man and his wife were getting a divorce at a local court, but the custody of their children posed a problem.
The mother jumped to her feet and protested to the judge that since she had brought the children into this world, she should retain custody of them.
The man also wanted custody of his children.
The judge asked for his side of the story, too.
After a long moment of silence, the man rose from the chair and replied: "Judge, when I put a dollar into a vending machine, and a Pepsi comes out, does the Pepsi belong to me or to the machine?"

----------


## yorgos

μιάς και το ρίξαμε στο αγγλικό  ::  σκόνταψα σε αυτό πριν μερικές μέρες

Asome 

When two people are talking to each other then run out of things to say.
Dude 1: Yo dude, how are you today?
Dude 2: I'm totally sweet dude. What about you?
Dude 1: I'm good dude.
(Prolonged Silence)
Dude 2: That was the biggest asome I've ever been in dude.

----------


## Dreamweaver

rofL

----------


## alsafi

...

----------


## fengi1



----------


## senius

Μάλλον είναι της μόδας τελευταία, το οριστικό Κάδος Ανακύκλωσης...
Οπως οι άνω κούτες.

----------


## racer

http://www.fukung.net/v/11838/8df818729 ... 00fe39.jpg

----------


## JB172

Μια γυναίκα αποφασίζει να κάνει λίφτινγκ στο πρόσωπο για τα γενέθλιά της. Ξοδεύει 5000 ευρώ και αισθάνεται ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιημένη με το αποτέλεσμα. Στο δρόμο για το σπίτι, σταματάει σε ένα περίπτερο για να αγοράσει μια εφημερίδα. Προτού φύγει ρωτάει τον περιπτερά:
- "Πόσο χρονών με κάνετε;"
- "32;", της απαντάει ο περιπτεράς.
- "Κι όμως, είμαι 47!" λέει με ικανοποίηση από το λίφτινγκ.
Λίγο αργότερα, πάει στο σούπερ μάρκετ και κάνει την ίδια ερώτηση στην κοπέλα στο ταμείο. Εκείνη απαντάει:
- "Γύρω στα 29 σας κάνω".
- "Όχι, είμαι 47!", απαντά με υπερηφάνια η γυναίκα.
Στη συνέχεια σταματάει σε ένα φαρμακείο και αφού φτάνει στο ταμείο κάνει στον φαρμακοποιό την ίδια ερώτηση.
- "Χμμ, 30;", απαντά ο φαρμακοποιός.
Για μια ακόμα φορά αυτή , λέει υπερήφανα:
- "Είμαι 47, αλλά σας ευχαριστώ!"
Στη στάση του λεωφορείου, βλέπει έναν ηλικιωμένο κύριο και του κάνει την ίδια ερώτηση.
Εκείνος:
- "Κυρία μου, είμαι 78 ετών και η όρασή μου δεν είναι όπως παλιά. Ωστόσο, όσο ήμουν νέος, είχα ένα σίγουρο τρόπο για να διαπιστώνω την ηλικία μιας κυρίας. Θα ακουστεί σαν ασέβεια, αλλά απαιτεί την τοποθέτηση των χεριών μου στο εσωτερικό του στηθόδεσμού σας. Τότε θα είμαι σε θέση να πω την ακριβή ηλικία σας".
Ακολουθεί μια παρατεταμένη σιωπή στον άδειο δρόμο έως ότου η περιέργεια την κυριεύει:
- "Εντάξει, θα σας αφήσω", απαντά στον ηλικιωμένο.
Εκείνος βάζει και τα δύο του χέρια κάτω από την μπλούζα της και στο εσωτερικό του σουτιέν, ψηλαφίζει μεθοδικά και προσεκτικά. Μετά από δύο λεπτά, εκείνη του λέει:
- "Εντάξει φτάνει! Λοιπόν; Πόσο ετών είμαι;"
Κάνει ένα τελευταίο ζούπηγμα αυτός, βγάζει τα χέρια του και της λέει: - "Κυρία μου, είστε 47 ετών".
Όλο έκπληξη τον ρωτάει:
- "Απίστευτο! Πώς το καταλάβατε;"
- "Μου υπόσχεστε πως δε θα νευριάσετε;"
- "Ναι".
- "Ήμουν από πίσω σας στο σούπερ μάρκετ..."

----------


## yorgos

When a man steals your wife, there is no better revenge than to let him keep her.
Όταν κάποιος σου κλέßει τη γυναίκα, δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη εκδίκηση από το να τον αφήσεις να την κρατήσει
Sacha Guitry

After marriage, husband and wife become two sides of a coin; they just can't face each other, but still they stay together.
Μετά το γάµο, άνδρας και γυναίκα γίνονται δύο όψης ενός νοµίσµατος, δεν µπορούν να κοιτάξουν ο ένας τον άλλον, αν και ßρίσκονται πάντα µαζί.
Hemant Joshi

By all means marry. If you get a good wife, you'll be happy. If you get a bad one, you'll become a philosopher.
Παντρέψου οπωσδήποτε. Αν πάρεις καλή γυναίκα θα είσαι ευτυχισµένος, αλλιώς θα γίνεις φιλόσοφος
Socrates

Woman inspires us to great things, and prevents us from achieving them.
Οι γυναίκες, µας εµπνέουν για µεγάλα πράγµατα αλλά και µας εµποδίζουν να τα επιτύχουμε
Dumas

The great question... which I have not been able to answer.... is, "What does a woman want?
Το µεγάλο ερώτηµα,...που δεν µπόρεσα να απαντήσω....είναι, "Τι θέλει µια γυναίκα;"
Sigmund Freud

I had some words with my wife, and she had some paragraphs with me.  
Είπα µερικές λέξεις στη γυναίκα µου και µου απάντησε µε µερικές παραγράφους.
Anonymous

"Some people ask the secret of our long marriage. -We take time to go to a restaurant two times a week. A little candlelight, dinner, soft music and dancing. She goes Tuesdays, I go Fridays."
"Κάποιοι ρωτούν πιο είναι το µυστικό του µακροχρόνιου γάµου µας. -Διαθέτουµε χρόνο να πηγαίνουµε δυο φορές την εßδοµάδα σ' ένα εστιατόριο. Λίγο φως των κεριών, δείπνο, χαµηλή µουσική και χορό. Εκείνη πηγαίνει τις Τρίτες, εγώ τις Παρασκευές.
Henny Youngman

"I don't worry about terrorism. I was married for two years."
"Δεν ανησυχώ για την τροµοκρατία. Ηµουν παντρεµένος δυο χρόνια.
Sam Kinison

"There's a way of transferring funds that is even faster than electronic banking. It's called marriage."
"Υπάρχει ταχύτερος τρόπος να µεταφέρεις χρήµατα από το´e-banking. Ονοµάζεται γάµος."
James Holt McGavran

"I've had bad luck with both my wives. The first one left me, and the second one didn't."
Ήµουν άτυχος και µε τις δυο γυναίκες µου. Η πρώτη µ' εγκατέλειψε, και η δεύτερη, δεν το έκανε.
Patrick Murray

Two secrets to keep your marriage brimming:
1. Whenever you're wrong,
admit it,
2. Whenever you're right,
shut up.
Δυο µυστικά για να κρατήσεις τον γάµο σου:
1. Όταν έχεις άδικο, παραδέξου το,
2. Όταν έχεις δίκιο, βούλωσέ το.
Nash

The most effective way to remember your wife's birthday is to forget it once...
Ο αποτελεσµατικότερος τρόπος να θυµάσαι τα γενέθλια της γυναίκας σου είναι να τα ξεχάσεις µια φορά.
Anonymous

You know what I did before I married? Anything I wanted to.
Ξέρετε τι έκανα πριν παντρευτώ;
Ό,τι µου γούσταρε.
Henny Youngman

My wife and I were happy for twenty years.. Then we met.
Η γυναίκα µου κι εγώ ήµασταν ευτυχισµένοι για 20 χρόνια. Μετά συναντηθήκαµε.
Rodney Dangerfield

A good wife always forgives her husband when she's wrong.
Η καλή γυναίκα πάντα συγχωρεί τον άντρα της όταν αυτή έχει άδικο.
Milton Berle

Marriage is the only war where one sleeps with the enemy.
Ο γάµος είναι ο µοναδικός πόλεµος που κάποιος κοιµάται µε τον εχθρό του.
Anonymous

A man inserted an 'ad' in the classifieds: "Wife wanted". Next day he received a hundred letters. They all said the same thing: "You can have mine."
Κάποιος έßαλε αγγελία και ζητούσε γυναίκα. Την επόµενη µέρα έλαßε 100 γράµµατα. Όλοι του έλεγαν το ίδιο πράγµα: "Μπορείς να πάρεις την δικιά µου."
Anonymous

First Guy (proudly): "My wife's an angel!"
Second Guy: "You're lucky, mine's still alive."
Πρώτος άντρας (υπερήφανα): "Η γυναίκα µου είναι ένας άγγελος."
Δεύτερος άντρας (λυπηµενα): "Τυχερέ, η δικιά µου ζει ακόµα."

SEND THIS TO ALL THE GUYS TO GIVE THEM A GOOD LAUGH...AND TO THOSE LADIES WITH A SENSE OF HUMOUR WHO CAN HANDLE IT!
Στείλε αυτό το e-mail σε όλους τους άντρες για να τους κάνεις να χαµογελάσουν...και σε εκείνες τις γυναίκες µε χιούµορ που µπορούν να το αντέξουν.


_Επιδή δεν μου πολύ άρεσε η μετάφραση έκανα μερικές αλλαγούλες σε μερικά σημεία_   ::

----------


## yorgos

> The proliferation of modern programming languages (all of which seem to have stolen countless features from one another) sometimes makes it difficult to remember what language you're currently using. This handy reference is offered as a public service to help programmers who find themselves in such a dilemma.




```
TASK: Shoot yourself in the foot.

C: You shoot yourself in the foot.

C++: You accidentally create a dozen instances of yourself and shoot them all in the foot. Providing emergency medical assistance is impossible since you can't tell which are bitwise copies and which are just pointing at others and saying, "That's me, over there."

FORTRAN: You shoot yourself in each toe, iteratively, until you run out of toes, then you read in the next foot and repeat. If you run out of bullets, you continue with the attempts to shoot yourself anyways because you have no exception-handling capability.

Pascal: The compiler won't let you shoot yourself in the foot.

Ada: After correctly packing your foot, you attempt to concurrently load the gun, pull the trigger, scream, and shoot yourself in the foot. When you try, however, you discover you can't because your foot is of the wrong type.

COBOL: Using a COLT 45 HANDGUN, AIM gun at LEG.FOOT, THEN place ARM.HAND.FINGER on HANDGUN.TRIGGER and SQUEEZE. THEN return HANDGUN to HOLSTER. CHECK whether shoelace needs to be re-tied.

LISP: You shoot yourself in the appendage which holds the gun with which you shoot yourself in the appendage which holds the gun with which you shoot yourself in the appendage which holds the gun with which you shoot yourself in the appendage which holds the gun with which you shoot yourself in the appendage which holds the gun with which you shoot yourself in the appendage which holds...

FORTH: Foot in yourself shoot.

Prolog: You tell your program that you want to be shot in the foot. The program figures out how to do it, but the syntax doesn't permit it to explain it to you.

BASIC: Shoot yourself in the foot with a water pistol. On large systems, continue until entire lower body is waterlogged.

Visual Basic: You'll really only appear to have shot yourself in the foot, but you'll have had so much fun doing it that you won't care.

HyperTalk: Put the first bullet of gun into foot left of leg of you. Answer the result.

Motif: You spend days writing a UIL description of your foot, the bullet, its trajectory, and the intricate scrollwork on the ivory handles of the gun. When you finally get around to pulling the trigger, the gun jams.

APL: You shoot yourself in the foot, then spend all day figuring out how to do it in fewer characters.

SNOBOL: If you succeed, shoot yourself in the left foot. If you fail, shoot yourself in the right foot.

Unix: % ls foot.c foot.h foot.o toe.c toe.o % rm * .o rm:.o no such file or directory % ls %

Concurrent Euclid: You shoot yourself in somebody else's foot.

370 JCL: You send your foot down to MIS and include a 400-page document explaining exactly how you want it to be shot. Three years later, your foot comes back deep-fried.

Paradox: Not only can you shoot yourself in the foot, your users can, too.

Access: You try to point the gun at your foot, but it shoots holes in all your Borland distribution diskettes instead.

Revelation: You're sure you're going to be able to shoot yourself in the foot, just as soon as you figure out what all these nifty little bullet-thingies are for.

Assembler: You try to shoot yourself in the foot, only to discover you must first invent the gun, the bullet, the trigger, and your foot.

Modula2: After realizing that you can't actually accomplish anything in this language, you shoot yourself in the head.
```

----------


## JB172

Πάει ένας άνδρας στην αστυνομία:
- Αστυφύλαξ, η γυναίκα μου αγνοείται. Είναι ψηλή, ξανθιά και όμορφη".
- Θα μου δώσετε μια φωτογραφία της , παρακαλώ;"
- "Ορίστε!"
- "Μα κύριε, αυτή είναι κοντή, καστανή και άσχημη!"
- "Το ξέρω. Λέω μήπως μου δώσετε καμιά καλύτερη..."

----------


## JB172

Ποιες τρεις λέξεις έρχονται στο μυαλό ενός άντρα όταν βλέπει μια ρομαντική σκηνή στο σινεμά;
- "Πιάσε το ποπ κoρν..."

----------


## JB172

Ένας καινούριος δικηγόρος μόλις έχει εγκατασταθεί στο νέο του γραφείο και σκέφτεται ότι πρέπει να βρει έναν τρόπο για να αποκτήσει πελάτες. Μετά από λίγη ώρα χτυπάει την πόρτα ένας κύριος και μπαίνει μέσα στο γραφείο του δικηγόρου.
Ο δικηγόρος για να τον εντυπωσιάσει σηκώνει το τηλέφωνο και λέει:
- "Δυστυχώς δεσποινίς Ωνάση, δεν μπορώ να αναλάβω την υπόθεσή σας. Είμαι πνιγμένος στη δουλειά. Πάρτε με σε καναδυό μήνες. Ίσως τότε να είμαι διαθέσιμος και να ασχοληθώ αποκλειστικά και μόνο με την περίπτωσή σας".
Κλείνει το τηλέφωνο και λέει στον κύριο που περιμένει:
- "Σε τι θα μπορούσα να σας εξυπηρετήσω;"
- "Τίποτα. Είμαι απλώς ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ και ήρθα για να σας συνδέσω το τηλέφωνο..."

----------


## acoul

πειραματισμός με ... MikroTik !!

----------


## baskin

> πειραματισμός με ... MikroTik !!


Αδιόρθωτος είσαι. Και εγώ δεν το γουστάρω, αλλά δεν κάνω έτσι. Μετά θα βγούνε πάλι να σε πειράζουνε.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Acoul

----------


## spirosco

> Acoul


το καλυτερο ανεκδοτο που γραθηκε σε τουτο το thread  ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

Μια ξανθιά οδηγεί το αυτοκίνητο της και σε κάποιο φανάρι εμφανίζεται ο σχετικός Πακιστανός για να της καθαρίσει το τζάμι.
Το τζάμι είναι καθαρό και η κοπέλα του δίνει 50 λεπτά και του κάνει νόημα να μην το καθαρίσει.
Ο Πακιστανός ενθουσιάζεται και της λέει με σπασμένα ελληνικά:
- Κυρία, είστε πολύ όμορφη.
Η ξανθιά συνεχίζει τον δρόμο της, και στο άλλο φανάρι πάλι τα ίδια. Ο ίδιος Πακιστανός κάνει πάλι να της πλύνει το τζάμι, του δίνει πάλι 50 λεπτά, και...
ακούει πάλι το ίδιο κομπλιμέντο.


Αυτή η ιστορία συνεχίζεται και στα επόμενα 5-6 φανάρια...
Πάντα ο ίδιος Πακιστανός, και με το ίδιο κομπλιμέντο, οπότε η κοπέλα δεν αντέχει και του λέει:
- Κοίταξε, θα σου δώσω 5 ευρώ, αρκεί αν μου πεις πως το κάνεις και εμφανίζεσαι σε κάθε φανάρι.
- Κυρία, λέει αυτός, αν μου δώσετε 5 ευρώ, θα σας πω και πως να βγείτε από την πλατεία.

----------


## yorgos

Είναι μεσημέρι στο αεροδρόμιο.

Οι επιβάτες της πτήσης 653 για Λονδίνο έχουν επιτέλους επιβιβαστεί στο αεροπλάνο, μετά από 2ωρη καθυστέρηση στην αίθουσα αναμονής. Μαθαίνουν όμως ότι η πτήση θα καθυστερήσει λίγο ακόμα καθώς οι πιλότοι δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί ακόμη.

Τέλος πάντων, μισή ώρα αργότερα ο κυβερνήτης και ο συγκυβερνήτης μπαίνουν από την πίσω πόρτα και διασχίζοντας το διάδρομο ανάμεσα στις θέσεις των επιβατών κατευθύνονται προς το πιλοτήριο. Ο κυβερνήτης κρατά ένα άσπρο μπαστούνι για τυφλούς και χτυπώντας το δεξιά κι αριστερά προχωρά τρεκλίζοντας, σκοντάφτοντας που και που στους επιβάτες.

Ο συγκυβερνήτης με τη σειρά του κρατά από το λουρί ένα σκύλο-οδηγό. Και οι δύο φοράνε τεράστια μαύρα γυαλιά.

Με τα χίλια ζόρια καταφέρνουν κι οι δύο να φτάσουν στο πιλοτήριο.

Στην αρχή οι επιβάτες δεν αντιδρούν νομίζοντας ότι είναι απλά ένα αστείο. Σε λίγο όμως το αεροπλάνο βάζει μπροστά τους κινητήρες και κατευθύνεται στο διάδρομο απογείωσης. Οι επιβάτες αρχίζουν να κοιτάνε ο ένας τον άλλον με κάποια ανησυχία, ψιθυρίζοντας μεταξύ τους και ψάχνοντας απεγνωσμένα τις αεροσυνοδούς να σιγουρευτούν.

Το αεροπλάνο στο μεταξύ έχει πάρει θέση και απότομα αρχίζει να επιταχύνει. Οι επιβάτες αρχίζουν να πανικοβάλλονται. Μερικοί προσεύχονται και καθώς το αεροσκάφος πλησιάζει στο τέλος του διαδρόμου οι φωνές γίνονται ολοένα και πιο υστερικές.

Στο τέλος, όταν το αεροπλάνο έχει δεν έχει 100 μέτρα πριν τελειώσει ο διάδρομος, οι φωνές ενώνονται σε μια ύστατη κραυγή αγωνίας και καθώς όλοι έχουν κλείσει τα μάτια και ουρλιάζουν, το αεροπλάνο σηκώνεται!

Την ίδια στιγμή στο πιλοτήριο ο συγκυβερνήτης αναστενάζει ανακουφισμένος και λέει στον κυβερνήτη:

- "Να ξέρεις ότι κάποια μέρα οι επιβάτες θα αργήσουν να ουρλιάξουν και θα σκοτωθούμε όλοι εδώ μέσα".

----------


## klarabel

> Είναι μεσημέρι στο αεροδρόμιο.........


Ωραίος.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Acoul
> 
> 
> το καλυτερο ανεκδοτο που γραθηκε σε τουτο το thread


βασικά ΌΛΟΙ είμαστε φέροντας ξεχωριστή αξία και ενδιαφέρον. ο βαθμός αυτογνωσίας αλλάζει. προσδοκούμε με αγωνία αυτόν που θα καταφέρει να μας αποκρυπτογραφήσει άρα και κατανοήσει αφού οι ίδιοι δεν τα καταφέρνουμε και τόσο καλά ...

βέβαια υπάρχει και το: speak for your self για να μην στεναχωρώ και τον ysam ...



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> πειραματισμός με ... MikroTik !!
> 
> 
> Αδιόρθωτος είσαι. Και εγώ δεν το γουστάρω, αλλά δεν κάνω έτσι. Μετά θα βγούνε πάλι να σε πειράζουνε.


σε μια οικογένεια όπως είμαστε εδώ δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο ... τώρα, όποιος δεν αισθάνεται έτσι --> πολύ κρίμα ...

μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το: "και όμως είναι στρογγυλή"

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...





> Και αυτά που μαθαίναμε στο σχολείο ότι οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες πιστεύανε ότι η γη είναι επίπεδη! Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και η Βίβλος αλλιώς ακόμα στα δέντρα θα ήμασταν και τρώγαμε μπανάνες, ποιος Αρχιμήδης ζητώ ο Ιωνάς που τον έφαγε το ψάρι


τα σπα!!!!!!

----------


## JB172

Σ' ένα διεθνή διαγωνισμό αστυνομικών υπηρεσιών, προκρίνονται για την τελική φάση η Scotland Yard της Βρετανίας, το FBI και η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. Φτάνει, λοιπόν, η ώρα της πρακτικής δοκιμασίας, που θα κρίνει ποια αστυνομία θα είναι η νικήτρια. Η επιτροπή του διαγωνισμού εκφωνεί την τελική αποστολή:
- "Έχουμε αφήσει ένα κουνέλι στη δασική... έκταση που βλέπετε μπροστά σας. Η αστυνομία που θα ανακαλύψει και θα συλλάβει αυτό το κουνέλι, θα είναι η νικήτρια".
Ξεκινάει πρώτη η βρετανική Scotland Yard, ψάχνει μεθοδικά όλο το δάσος, χτενίζει κάθε πιθανή κρυψώνα και μετά από 3 ημέρες αναλύοντας όλα τα στοιχεία καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι: ΚΟΥΝΕΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΣΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!
Σειρά έχει τώρα το FBI. Ξεκινάει την έρευνα με ειδικούς θερμικούς ανιχνευτές προηγμένης τεχνολογίας, στοιχεία και πληροφορίες από κατασκοπευτικούς δορυφόρους, τοποθετεί κάμερες, μικρόφωνα, παγίδες, αλλά μετά από 3 ημέρες κι αυτή τίποτα. Γυρνάει στην επιτροπή παραδίδοντας το πόρισμα: ΤΟ ΥΠΟΠΤΟ ΚΟΥΝΕΛΙ ΔΕ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ!
Έρχεται τέλος κι η σειρά της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. Οι πράκτορές της εφορμούν στο πυκνό δάσος, με γκλομπς, ασπίδες, χειροπέδες και ορειβατικούς κρίκους. Περνάει μια ώρα κι εμφανίζονται σέρνοντας πίσω τους καταχτυπημένη, καταματωμένη και αλυσοδεμένη μιαν αρκούδα. Με το που τη φέρνουν μπροστά στην επιτροπή η αρκούδα πέφτει γονατιστή και φωνάζει:
- "ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΞΥΛΟ. ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ! ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΝΕΛΙ!!!"

----------


## Dreamweaver

xaxaxaxaxa  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

> - "ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΞΥΛΟ. ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ! ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΝΕΛΙ!!!"


Ναι αλλα αυτό ταιριάζει πιο πολυ στους Αμερικάνους....

----------


## alsafi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyVdmMi0Hy4

----------


## Mick Flemm

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyVdmMi0Hy4


τα 'σπασε  ::

----------


## yorgos

Ένας τουρίστας βρέθηκε σ' ένα pet shop και κοίταζε τα ζωάκια. Κάποια στιγμή μπαίνει ένας κύριος και ζητάει έναν Excel-χιμπατζή. Ο πωλητής έγνεψε καταφατικά, χάθηκε για λίγο κι επέστρεψε μ' έναν χιμπατζή λέγοντας "15.000 ευρώ, παρακαλώ!".

Ο πελάτης πλήρωσε κι έφυγε με το χιμπατζή. Έκπληκτος ο τουρίστας απευθύνθηκε στον πωλητή: "Πολύ ακριβός ο χιμπατζής, γιατί;" "Ο χιμπατζής αυτός είναι τέλειος στο Excel. Προγραμματίζει με ελάχιστα λάθη, πολύ γρήγορα και με μικρό κόστος" του απάντησε ο πωλητής. Ο τουρίστας πρόσεξε έναν άλλον χιμπατζή σε κλουβί με τιμή 25.000 ευρώ. "Ω, αυτός είναι ακόμη πιο ακριβός, τι κάνει αυτός;" ρώτησε πάλι.

Αυτός είναι ειδικός στον προγραμματισμό web. php, java, html, τα παίζει στα δάχτυλά του" απάντησε ο πωλητής. Σε λίγο το μάτι του τουρίστα έπεσε σ' έναν άλλον χιμπατζή, του οποίου η τιμή ήταν 50.000 ευρώ. Απευθύνθηκε και πάλι στον πωλητή, λέγοντάς του "αυτός κοστίζει περισσότερο απ' ό,τι οι άλλοι δυο μαζί. Τι ακριβώς κάνει;".
Ο πωλητής του απάντησε "Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ να κάνει κάτι, έχω προσέξει όμως πως οι άλλοι χιμπατζήδες τον φωνάζουν Administrator ...

----------


## JB172

::   ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

.....Χθες το βράδυ, καθόμασταν με τη γυναίκα μου στο τραπέζι και όπως βλέπαμε τις βραδινές ειδήσεις για ένα θέμα ευθανασίας που έχει προκύψει πρόσφατα στην Iταλια με μία κοπέλα, 
και έτσι αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε για την ευθανασία.

Στο θέμα της επιλογής μεταξύ ζωής και θανάτου, της είπα:

" Μην μ' αφήσεις ποτέ να ζω σαν φυτό και σε αυτή την απαίσια κατάσταση, να εξαρτώμαι από μία μηχανή και να ταΐζομαι από το υγρό μιας μπουκάλας.
Εάν με δεις σε τέτοια κατάσταση, αποσύνδεσε άμεσα τα μηχανήματα που με κρατάνε στη ζωή".

Οπότε η γυναίκα μου σηκώθηκε από το τραπέζι, τράβηξε την πρίζα για την τηλεόραση, έσβησε τον υπολογιστή και πέταξε τη μπύρα μου.
Η μαλακισμένη !!!

----------


## yorgos

::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

The best of best...

 ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

Ηλεκτρολόγος
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIL8T9fj ... re=related

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> - "ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΞΥΛΟ. ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ! ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΝΕΛΙ!!!"
> 
> 
> Ναι αλλά αυτό ταιριάζει πιο πολύ στους Αμερικάνους....


γιατί; αντί να συλλάβουν τον Ριζάι, είχαν συλλάβει ένα παίχτη του μπάσκετ, ο οποίος θα έριχνε 3-4 κεφάλια στον Ριζάι!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.thelocal.de/society/20081029-15209.html
http://gizmodo.com/5069422/the-muppets- ... lice-crazy

----------


## sv1bjr

Από την "Ελευθεροτυπία" της 14-07-2009

[attachment=0:22ooanfv]11 Απέραντη ηδονή.doc[/attachment:22ooanfv]

----------


## tripkaos

ο καλητερος παικτης στο ποδοσφαιρο

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Football ... 25116.html

----------


## vmanolis

> ο καλητερος παικτης στο ποδοσφαιρο
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Football ... 25116.html


  ::   ::   ::  
Που το ξετρύπωσες ρε θηρίο...  ::

----------


## herbalizer

Είναι 2 φίλοι... Ο ένας έχει backbone κόμβο στο ΑΜΔΑ... αλλά και ο άλλος, ολως δι όλου δεν έχει γκομενα!!!

----------


## sv1bjr

Δύο φίλοι πίνουν το ποτό τους σε ένα μπαρ οπότε παρατηρώντας προσεκτικά ο ένας τον φίλο του, λέει :

-Ρε Μήτσο δεν σε βλέπω στα κέφια σου σήμερα.
-Εεε να μωρέ θάψαμε την Πεθερά μου σήμερα...
-Εντάξει και λοιπόν ;
-Εεε να, δεν καθότανε......  ::

----------


## racer

Μια μακαρονάδα, ένας κιμάς και μια μπεσαμελ μπαίνουνε σε ένα bar.

Τους βλέπει ο barman και λέει "ποooooo ρε παστίτσιο, πάλι κομμάτια είσαι σήμερα..."

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Μια μακαρονάδα, ένας κιμάς και μια μπεσαμελ μπαίνουνε σε ένα bar.
> 
> Τους βλέπει ο barman και λέει "ποooooo ρε παστίτσιο, πάλι κομμάτια είσαι σήμερα..."


xaxaxax  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Μια μακαρονάδα, ένας κιμάς και μια μπεσαμελ μπαίνουνε σε ένα bar.
> 
> Τους βλέπει ο barman και λέει "ποooooo ρε παστίτσιο, πάλι κομμάτια είσαι σήμερα..."


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πολύ καλό μιλάμε.  ::

----------


## igna

ΑΝ Ο ΝΩΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ...



Σε ένα χρόνο θα ρίξω βροχή και θα σκεπάσω ολόκληρη τη Γη με νερό και θα καταστρέψω τα πάντα. Αλλά θέλω εσύ να σώσεις τους δίκαιους και ευσεβείς ανθρώπους και δύο ζώα από κάθε είδος που υπάρχει στη Γη. Σε προστάζω να χτίσεις μία Κιβωτό.

Και ο Θεός παραδίδει στον Νώε τα σχέδια για την Κιβωτό. Με φόβο Κυρίου ο Νώε παίρνει τα σχέδια και συμφωνεί να φτιάξει την Κιβωτό. Θυμήσου, είπε ο Κύριος, Πρέπει να έχεις τελειώσει την Κιβωτό και να έχεις μαζέψει όλα τα ζώα σε ένα χρόνο.

Ένα χρόνο αργότερα, αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται μια καταιγίδα και όλες οι θάλασσες της Γης έχουν φουρτούνα. Ο Θεός κοιτάει τι γίνεται και βλέπει τον Νώε να κάθεται στην αυλή του και να κλαίει.

Νώε! Ανακράζει, Που είναι η Κιβωτός;

Συγχώρεσε με Κύριε, παρακαλά ο Νώε, έκανα ό,τι μπορούσα αλλά αντιμετώπισα μεγάλα προβλήματα. Πρώτα-πρώτα έπρεπε να πάρω άδεια για την κατασκευή και τα σχέδια που μου έδωσες δε συμφωνούσαν με τον ισχύοντα κανονισμό. Χρειάστηκε να προσλάβω ναυπηγό και να ξαναγίνουν τα σχέδια από την αρχή.

Μετά βρέθηκα σε διαμάχη με το Λιμενικό για το αν χρειαζόταν η Κιβωτός σύστημα πυρασφάλειας, βάρκες και σωσίβια.

Μετά μου έκανε καταγγελία ο γείτονας μου, γιατί παραβίαζα λέει τα όρια δόμησης χτίζοντας την Κιβωτό στην αυλή μου, και έτσι χρειάστηκα άδεια και από την Πολεοδομία.

Είχα πρόβλημα και να βρω ξύλα για την Κιβωτό γιατί υπήρχε απαγόρευση υλοτόμησης για την προστασία της Πιτσιλωτής Κουκουβάγιας. Τελικά κατάφερα να πείσω την Υπηρεσία Προστασίας Δασών πως χρειαζόμουν το ξύλο για να σώσω τις κουκουβάγιες.

Αλλά όμως ο Οργανισμός Προστασίας Ζώων δεν με άφηνε να πιάσω κουκουβάγιες. Και έτσι δεν έχουμε κουκουβάγιες.


Μετά οι ξυλουργοί κατέβηκαν σε απεργία, αλλά κατάφερα να έρθω σε συμφωνία με το σύλλογο τους. Τώρα έχω 16 ξυλουργούς να δουλεύουν στην Κιβωτό, αλλά δεν έχω κουκουβάγιες.

Όταν άρχισα να μαζεύω τα υπόλοιπα ζώα, μου έκανε μήνυση μία ομάδα ακτιβιστών, γιατί θα έπαιρνα μόνο δύο από κάθε είδος.

Όταν ξεμπέρδεψα με αυτή τη μήνυση με ενημέρωσαν από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ ότι δεν γινόταν να συνεχιστούν οι εργασίες αν δεν κάνω δήλωση για την επίδραση στο περιβάλλον του σχεδιαζόμενου κατακλυσμού. Δεν τους αρέσει η ιδέα ότι δεν έχουν αρμοδιότητα στις αποφάσεις του Δημιουργού του Σύμπαντος.

Μετά οι τοπογράφοι τους Στρατού απαίτησαν χάρτη της προτεινόμενης ροής των υδάτων του κατακλυσμού. Εγώ τους έστειλα μία υδρόγειο.

Αυτές τις μέρες προσπαθώ να λύσω ένα ζήτημα με την Επιτροπή Ισότητας, που λένε ότι κάνω διακρίσεις επειδή δεν θα πάρω ανθρώπους που δεν πιστεύουν σε Εσένα, Κύριε.

Μου έστειλαν και αυτή την ειδοποίηση με δικαστικό επιμελητή ότι οφείλω φόρο και πρόστιμο γιατί δεν δήλωσα την Κιβωτό ως σκάφος αναψυχής.

Τώρα η εφορία έχει παγώσει τις καταθέσεις μου γιατί πιστεύουν ότι φτιάχνω την Κιβωτό για να φύγω από την χώρα για να μην πληρώσω φόρους.

Και ακόμη δεν έχει αποφασίσει το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας αν ο Κατακλυσμός είναι αντισυνταγματικός, αφού πρόκειται για θρησκευτική πράξη.

Πραγματικά, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τελειώσω για τουλάχιστον 5 - 6 χρόνια.

Και τότε άρχισε να καθαρίζει ο ουρανός, να λάμπει ο ήλιος και να ηρεμούν οι θάλασσες. Το ουράνιο τόξο στόλισε τον ορίζοντα.
Ο Νώε κοίταξε τον Θεό με ελπίδα.
Κύριε, αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα καταστρέψεις όλα;;;

Και απάντησε ο Θεός,

Μπα, δε βαριέσαι. Ας το κάνει το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ .!!!

----------


## mojiro

ενώ εάν δήλωνε εξ' αρχής ότι θα είναι αναψυκτήριο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Δύο φίλοι συζητούν:
- "Τι έμαθα ρε Τάκη; Πέθανε η πεθερά σου;"
- "Ναι..."
- "Α, τι κρίμα! Και πως έγινε;"
- "Να, έφτιαχνε στιφάδο στην κουζίνα και ρωτάει: "Ρε αχαϊρευτε, πού είναι τα κρεμμύδια;" 
- "Στο υπόγειο", της απαντώ εγώ. Όπως κατέβαινε λοιπόν παραπάτησε στην σκάλα και πάει..."
- "Λυπάμαι! Και εσείς τί κάνατε;"
- "Μακαρόνια!"

----------


## JB172

[attachment=0:1vqllqfy]IT FLOWCHART.JPG[/attachment:1vqllqfy]

----------


## JB172

«Η σκανδιναβία είναι μια πράξη που κάθε πολιτισμένος άνθρωπος
πρέπει να αποφεύγει » (Από γυμνάσιο της Λάρνακας Κύπρου)

« Εσπεριδοειδή σαν τα πορτοκάλια είναι και τα μαντολίνια, αλλά πιο
μικρά και με φλούδα που βγαίνει εύκολα » (Απο γυμνάσιο της Αθήνας, 1992 )

« Η επετηρίδα είναι αυτό που βγάζουμε στα μαλλιά μας άμα δεν
λουζόμαστε συχνά »

«Ο μισογύνης είναι τέρας μυθολογικόν, μισός γυναίκα και μισός άλλο πράμα,
απερίγραπτης ασχήμιας και τελείως εξαγριωμένος με την κατάστασή του. »
(Από γυμνάσιο της Θεσπρωτίας, 1991)

« Το φοβερότερο όπλο των αρχαίων Αράβων ήταν ο Ευνούχος»

«Ο Κωνσταντίνος Καντάφης ήτανε Έλληνας ποιητής που γεννήθηκε στη
Λιβύη της Αλεξάνδρειας »

«Οι Έλληνες εφεύρεσαν τη γεωμετρία για να αποφύγουνε την άλγεβρα
που ήτανε αράπικη »

«Στην αρχαία εποχή δεν υπήρχαν ξένες χώρες γι' αυτό δεν έχουν βρει
οι αρχαιολόγοι αρχαία διαβατήρια »

«Όταν ο Οδυσσέας γύρισε πίσω στην Ιθάκη, βρήκε τους είκοσι
ανεμιστήρες και την Πηνελόπη να τους δουλεύει στο φουλ.»
(Από διαγώνισμα στην Ιστορία, γυμνάσιο της Κορινθίας, 1989)

« Όταν ο Χριστός ήτανε μικρός, ο πατέρας του ο μαραγκός Ιωσήθ, το
φώναζε Χρηστάκη »

«Ο Λεωνίδας και οι Τριακόσιοι του ηττήθηκαν γιατί οι Θερμοπύλες
ήτανε πολυπληθέστεροι σε αριθμό »

«Την Οδύσσεια της έγραψε ο Οδυσσέας. Την Ιλιάδα ο Ηλιάδης. »
(Από διαγώνισμα Β' τάξης γυμνασίου της Λαμίας, 1969)

« Η γυναίκα του Τσάρου λεγότανε Τσάρα. Η κόρη του τσατσάρα. Ο γιος
του Νορέγιεφ. »

«Η μάνα του Ρασπούτιν ήτανε η ρασπουτάνα, τεραστίων διαστάσεων
Ρωσίδα της Σιβηρίας ».(Από γυμνάσιο της Καρδίτσας, 1991)

« Η Παραφίνη ήτανε η θεά που προστάτευε τα Χερουφίμια και τα
Σεραφίμια». (Από διαγώνισμα στα θρησκευτικά, γυμνάσιο της Κορίνθου, 1990)

Tα Χερουβίμ και τα Σεραβίμ ήταν μικρά αγγελάκια που πετούσαν δεξιά-αριστερά στο πλάι των μεγάλων αγγέλων. Τα Χερουβίμ χερούβιζαν (δεξί πέταγμα) και τα Σεραβίμ σερούβιζαν (αριστερό πέταγμα). Στην ανάγκη υπήρχαν και τα Πτερουβίμ για πέταγμα κατευθείαν στη μέση. (γυμνάσιο Κορίνθου)

« Πρωτεύουσα της Κεϋλάνης είναι η Λιπτον Τι».

«Ο Κορινθιακός Κόλπος ευρίσκεται τελείως κατά μήκος. »
(Από γυμνάσιο της Πάτρας, 198 :: 

« Το τετράγωνο της υποτείνουσας ισούται, αλλά όχι πάντοτε»
(Από γυμνάσιο της Καλαμάτας, 1991)

« Η κυριότερη αιτία της εξάτμισης είναι η φωτιά κάτω από το
κατσαρολάκι»

«Η βαρύτητα είναι πιο δυνατή το Φθινόπωρο. Τότε βλέπουμε τα μήλα να
πέφτουν ομαδικά »

«Το παιδί που οι γονείς του είναι από την Ύδρα, λέγεται Υδρογόνο»

«Το νερό ανακατεύεται με όλα τα υγρά, εκτός από το αίμα. Υπάρχει
και παροιμία γι' αυτό »

Ερώτηση: "Τι γνωρίζετε για τις εικονομαχίες;"
Απάντηση: "Εικονομαχίες ήταν οι μάχες που έκαναν οι λαοί για τις εικόνες. Όποιος κέρδιζε τη μάχη κέρδιζε και τις εικόνες". (γυμνάσιο Αθήνας)

"Ο Ε. Λύτης και ο Σ. Εφέρης είναι και οι δύο Έλληνες ποιητές κατηγορίας νόμπελ".
(γυμνάσιο Αργοστολίου)

"Οι Δέκα Εντολές γράφτηκαν από τον Σινά και παραδόθηκαν στον Μωυσή στην Πλάκα. Ήταν όλες πέτρινες, αλλά σαφέστατες". (γραπτό υποψηφίου για τη Σχολή Αστυνομίας)

"Ο Κουστώ είναι ένας σύγχρονος Οδυσσέας, αλλά που δεν κατοικούσε στην Ιθάκη, και για το λόγο αυτό οι περιπέτειές του δεν λέγονται Οδύσσειες, αλλά Κουστωδίες".
(γραπτό υποψηφίου για τη Σχολή Αστυνομίας)

Τα 6 χαρακτηριστικότερα ζώα του Βόρειου Πόλου είναι 3 αρκούδες και 3 φώκιες.
(γυμνάσιο Αθήνας)

Οι βιταμίνες βρίσκονται ακριβώς ανάμεσα από τις αλφαμίνες και τις γαμαμίνες... (γυμνάσιο Θεσσαλονίκης)

Το ακριβώς αντίθετο της Αγίας Τριάδας είναι η Διαβολική Τριάδα, πυρ, συν γυναιξί και θάλασσα. Πράγματα του Σατανά. (λύκειο Ξάνθης)

Η σοβιέτα είναι που φοράνε οι Ρωσίδες. Στη Σερβία φοράνε σερβιέτες. (γυμνάσιο Κορίνθου)

Ο πρατήρας είναι λέξη δυσανόητη, δηλ. με δυο έννοιες. Μια όταν είναι σε ηφαίστειο και μια όταν δουλεύει σε πρατήριο. (γυμνάσιο Αθήνας)

Ενεργητική φωνή: Κυνηγάω τον λαγό.
Παθητική φωνή: Ο λαγός με κυνηγάει. (γυμνάσιο Κορίνθου)

Πρωτεύουσα της Κεϋλάνης είναι η Λιπτον Τι. (γυμνάσιο Αθήνας)

----------


## geosid

«Ο Κωνσταντίνος Καντάφης ήτανε Έλληνας ποιητής που γεννήθηκε στη
Λιβύη της Αλεξάνδρειας »


axaxaxaxaxaXAxaXAxaXAxaXAxaXAx

----------


## JB172

Λύνει ένας παπάς ένα σταυρόλεξο.
- "Χμμ... Πέντε γράμματα, αρχίζει απο Μ και το έχουν όλες οι γυναίκες".
Ρωτάει ο παπάς το παπαδοπαίδι:
- "Να σε ρωτήσω παιδί μου. Τι έχει πέντε γράμματα, αρχίζει απο Μ και το έχουν όλες οι γυναίκες;"
- "Μήτρα, πάτερ μου".
- "Α, ναι, ε; Μήπως έχεις γόμα;"

----------


## alsafi

Πρέπει να είναι χοντρή βρισιά... μάλλον

----------


## Neuro

Πολύ χοντρή βρισιά αν κρίνουμε από τα escape velocities που έχει εδώ.  ::

----------


## yorgos

αν δεν έχω κάνει λάθος στους υπολογισμούς  :: 
"ένα δισ ογδόντα εκατομίρια χιλόμετρα ανά ώρα"
1080000000 χαω

τύφλα να έχουν οι μαύρες τρύπες 
**************************************************

αδικία πάντως αυτό που τραβάει ο Στίβεν  ::

----------


## Neuro

> αν δεν έχω κάνει λάθος στους υπολογισμούς 
> "ένα δισ ογδόντα εκατομίρια χιλόμετρα ανά ώρα"
> 1080000000 χαω
> 
> τύφλα να έχουν οι μαύρες τρύπες 
> **************************************************
> 
> αδικία πάντως αυτό που τραβάει ο Στίβεν


yeap 1.080.000.000 km/h = c (speed of light), από τις μαύρες τρύπες δε ξεφεύγει ούτε το φώς, οπότε η συγκεκριμένη μαμά δημιουργεί λίγο ασθενέστερο βαρυτικό πεδίο.  ::   ::   :: 

--- edit ---
Χμμμ ... λέει exceeds, οπότε έχεις δίκαιο Γιώργο. Η μαμά είναι μαύρη τρύπα.  ::

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> αν δεν έχω κάνει λάθος στους υπολογισμούς 
> "ένα δισ ογδόντα εκατομίρια χιλόμετρα ανά ώρα"
> 1080000000 χαω
> 
> τύφλα να έχουν οι μαύρες τρύπες 
> **************************************************
> 
> ...



Busted!!! Δεν γίνετε να κανεις exceed το C, το ανέκδοτο είναι άτοπο.

----------


## Neuro

> Busted!!! Δεν γίνετε να κανεις exceed το C, το ανέκδοτο είναι άτοπο.


Είσαι σίγουρος ή το λες επειδή έτσι λέει ο Einstein;

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Busted!!! Δεν γίνετε να κανεις exceed το C, το ανέκδοτο είναι άτοπο.
> 
> 
> Είσαι σίγουρος ή το λες επειδή έτσι λέει ο Einstein;






> Disclaimer: All views expressed in the paper are solely those of the authors and do not
> necessarily reflect the position of any other person or institution.The description occasionally reflects personal insights
> and opinions that might not be viewed as balanced to all readers.



EDIT: Edit, τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, το μονο πράγμα που μπορεί να κάνει exceed το C is space itself. Gia paradeigma "moments after the big bang when the universe inflated exponentially" τότε το space ταξίδευε πιο γρήγορα από το C ... μένει μονο να βρούμε που ακριβώς ήτανε ο παρατηρητής. Πιστεύω όμως ότι επρόκειτο για ασύμμετρη απειλή.

----------


## racer

http://xkcd.com/171/

----------


## JB172

Μπαίνει μια κυρία σε ένα σούπερ μάρκετ και ζητάει μισό πεπόνι.
- "Κυρία μου", της λέει ο υπάλληλος, "δεν μπορώ να σας δώσω μισό πεπόνι! Το άλλο μισό πεπόνι τι θα το κάνω;"
- "Οχι!", επιμένει αυτή, "Θέλω μισό πεπόνι!"
- "Μα δεν γίνεται αυτό", απαντά και πάλι ο υπάλληλος.
- "Γίνεται, πώς δεν γίνεται! Να με πας αμέσως στον διευθυντή σου. Θέλω να του μιλήσω".
Μπαίνει ο υπάλληλος φουριόζος στο γραφείο του διευθυντή και αρχίζει:
- "Κύριε διευθυντά είναι μια καρ...λα έξω και μου ζητάει μισό πεπόνι..."
Πριν όμως προλάβει να τελειώσει τη φράση του βλέπει με την άκρη του ματιού του την κυρία ακριβώς από πίσω του, οπότε συνεχίζει:
- "...και είναι η εξαιρετική πελάτισσά μας απο δω, που θέλει να αγοράσει το άλλο μισό!"
Σώζεται η κατάσταση, παίρνει η κυρία το μισό πεπόνι της και αμέσως μετά ο διευθυντής καλεί τον υπάλληλο στο γραφείο του.
- "Παιδί μου, σε θαύμασα προηγουμένως. Τι ικανότητα, πόσο ετοιμόλογος ήσουν! Μπράβο, μπράβο! Αποφάσισα να σου δώσω προαγωγή. Πες μου σε ποιο υποκατάστημα θέλεις να σε πάω ως υποδιευθυντή!"
- "Δεν ξέρω κύριε διευθυντά, όπου θέλετε σεις!"
- "Μα πες μου, πού σου αρέσει;"
- "Οπου να' ναι, δεν έχω πρόβλημα!"
- "Καλά λοιπόν, θα πας στο Αιγάλεω!"
- "Στο Αιγάλεω;"
- "Ναι, στο Αιγάλεω!"
- "Ε, όχι να πάω και στο Αιγάλεω!"
- "Γιατί, τί έχει το Αιγάλεω;"
- "Ελάτε τώρα! Το Αιγάλεω, ποδοσφαιριστές βγάζει, και πουτ...ες!"
- "Μα τι λες παιδί μου! Η γυναίκα μου είναι από το Αιγάλεω!"
- "Σοβαρά;... και σε ποιά ομάδα παίζει;"

----------


## JB172

Σε µία πρόσφατη έρευνα που έγινε στην Ελλάδα, το ερώτηµα που τέθηκε για να συµπληρώσουν γραπτώς οι ερωτηθέντες ήταν:

«ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΜEΓΑΛΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ» ;

- 21% AΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ : « NAI »

- 17% ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ : « OXI »

- 62% ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ : « عهد الأمن العالمي بواشنط »

----------


## vmanolis

> «ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΜEΓΑΛΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ» ;
> 
> . . . . .
> 
> - *62% ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ : « عهد الأمن العالمي بواشنط* »


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

*ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΧΕΣΕΩΝ* 


*Πρόταση 1. περί έρωτα* 

Έξυπνος άνδρας + έξυπνη γυναίκα = ειδύλλιο 

Έξυπνος άνδρας + χαζή γυναίκα = δεσμός 

Χαζός άνδρας + έξυπνη γυναίκα = γάμος 

Χαζός άνδρας + χαζή γυναίκα = εγκυμοσύνη 


*Πρόταση 2. περί εργασίας* 

Έξυπνο αφεντικό + έξυπνος υπάλληλος = προκοπή 

Έξυπνο αφεντικό + χαζός υπάλληλος = παραγωγή 

Χαζό αφεντικό + έξυπνος υπάλληλος = προαγωγή 

Χαζό αφεντικό + χαζός υπάλληλος = υπερωρίες 


*Πρόταση 3. περί αγοράς* 

Ένας άνδρας πληρώνει 2 ευρώ για ένα αντικείμενο που χρειάζεται και κοστίζει 1 ευρώ. 

Μια γυναίκα πληρώνει 1 ευρώ για ένα αντικείμενο που δε χρειάζεται και κοστίζει 2 ευρώ. 


*Πόρισμα :* 

Μια γυναίκα ανησυχεί για το μέλλον μέχρι να βρει σύζυγο. 

Ένας άντρας ποτέ δεν ανησυχεί για το μέλλον, παρά μόνο όταν βρει σύζυγο. 


*Γενίκευση :* 

Eπιτυχημένος άνδρας είναι εκείνος που βγάζει περισσότερα απ' όσα μπορεί να ξοδέψει η γυναίκα του. 

Επιτυχημένη γυναίκα είναι κάποια που μπορεί να βρει έναν τέτοιο άνδρα ... 


*Πρόταση 4. Περί ευτυχίας* 

Για να είσαι ευτυχισμένη μ' έναν άντρα, πρέπει να τον καταλαβαίνεις πολύ και να τον αγαπάς λίγο. 

Για να είσαι ευτυχισμένος με μια γυναίκα, πρέπει να την αγαπάς πολύ και να μην προσπαθείς να την καταλάβεις καθόλου. 


*Πρόταση 5. Περί ανθεκτικότητας*

Οι παντρεμένοι άνδρες ζουν περισσότερο από τους ανύπαντρους, αλλά είναι πιο πρόθυμοι να πεθάνουν νωρίτερα. 


*Πρόταση 6. Περί αλλαγών* 

Μια γυναίκα παντρεύεται κάποιον ελπίζοντας πως θα τον αλλάξει, αλλά αυτός δεν αλλάζει. 

Ένας άντρας παντρεύεται μια γυναίκα ελπίζοντας πως αυτή δε θ' αλλάξει αλλά, διάολε, αλλάζει ! 


*Πρόταση 7. Περί διαλόγων* 

Μια γυναίκα έχει την τελευταία λέξη στον καυγά. 

Γενίκευση : Ότι πει ένας άνδρας μετά την τελευταία λέξη, είναι η απαρχή ενός νέου καυγά.


*Άσκηση:* 
Πώς μπορείτε να ταπώσετε αυτούς που θέλουν να σας παντρέψουν ;

*Υπόδειξη :*
Οι συγγενείς μου σε όποιο γάμο κι αν πήγαινα μου λέγανε : ' Έλα, τώρα η σειρά σου '.
Σταμάτησαν να το κάνουν μόνο όταν εγώ άρχισα να τους λέω το ίδιο στις κηδείες ...

----------


## sv1bjr

Η Πορεία
Κάποιος, πηγαίνοντας στην δουλειά του βλέπει ένα πλήθος ανθρώπων να περπατάει. Κοιτάζοντας στην ¨κεφαλή¨ της πορείας, βλέπει ένα φέρετρο, από πίσω έναν κύριο με ένα σκυλάκι και ακολουθεί το πλήθος. Πλησιάζει τον κύριο και τον ρωτάει :
-Τι γίνεται εδώ ρε φίλε ;
-΄Ασε, του λέει αυτός, πέθανε η πεθερά μου.
-Σώπα ρε κακόμοιρε....Και, αν επιτρέπεται, πώς:
-Την δάγκωσε το σκυλάκι μου...
-Τι μου λες; Μπορείς να μου το δανείσεις για απόψε;
-Μπες στην ουρά!

----------


## JB172

Ανδρόγυνο κάθεται στον καναπέ.
Ο άνδρας λέει στη σύζυγο:
- "Πάω στοίχημα πως δεν μπορείς να μου πεις μια φράση που να με κάνει ταυτόχρονα ευτυχισμένο και δυστυχισμένο!"
Και η γυναίκα:
- "Την έχεις μεγαλύτερη από τον υδραυλικό..."

----------


## JB172

Ιδού το ερώτημα: "Ποιος είναι ο Vangelis Moss;"

Κάποια νέα διασημότητα, κάποιο νέο πρόσωπο της show biz;

Κάποιος ιδιοφυής Ελληνοαμερικάνος που μας κάνει περήφανους με την πετυχημένη καριέρα του;

Μπα, τίποτα από αυτά...![attachment=0:26c1ve01]ATT00000.jpeg[/attachment:26c1ve01]

----------


## Neuro

> Ιδού το ερώτημα: "Ποιος είναι ο Vangelis Moss;"


Ο Vangelis Moss είναι ο αδερφός του Maurice Moss από το The IT Crowd, αρχικά το επίθετο ήταν Μοσχόπουλος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

LoLeeeeen  ::

----------


## mojiro

κόρη του οποίου είναι η Kate Moss

----------


## igna

Βρέθηκαν μια μέρα στη Κόλαση ένας Έλληνας , ένας Αμερικανός και ένας Ινδός.

Τους συναντάει ο Διάβολος και τους λέει:
- ' Σε όλους που έρχονται εδώ δίνω μία ευκαιρία να μεταφερθούν στο Παράδεισο. '

Και βγάζει ένα τεράστιο μαστίγιο λέγοντας :
- ' όποιος θ αντέξει τρία χτυπήματα χωρίς να φωνάξει φεύγει στον Παράδεισο, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε για ασπίδα ότι θέλετε. '

Πρώτος πηγαίνει ο Αμερικανός.
- ' Τι θα έχεις για ασπίδα; ' Ρωτάει ο Διάβολος.

Ο Αμερικανός σηκώνει μια τεράστια πέτρα και λέει
- ' είμαι έτοιμος ' .

Σηκώνει ο Σατανάς το μαστίγιο, χτυπάει μια & φεύγει η πέτρα, χτυπάει δεύτερη & φωνάζει σαν τρελός ο αμερικάνος. 'Επόμενος' , λέει ο Σατανάς .

Βγαίνει ο Ινδός.
- ' Τι θα έχεις για ασπίδα; '
- ' Τίποτα! ' -λέει ο Ινδός- ' 80 χρόνια γιόγκα έκανα και δεν νιώθω σωματικό πόνο ποτέ! '

Πρώτο χτύπημα. Ο Ινδός ' σσσσσσσς '

Δεύτερο χτύπημα. Ο Ινδός ' σσσσσσς '

- ' Τρίτο χτύπημα. Ο Ινδός ' σσσσσς '

' Α να πάρει!!! ' κάνει ο Διάολος ' πρώτη φορά αντέχει κάποιος τρία χτυπήματα. Λοιπόν λέει είσαι ελεύθερος να πας στον παράδεισο. '

' ΟΧΙ ' , λέει ο Ινδός, ' θέλω να μείνω και να δω. Σε όλα τα ανέκδοτα ο Έλληνας την βγάζει καθαρή, θέλω να δω τώρα πώς θα ξεμπερδέψει! '

' Εντάξει' απαντάει και ο Διάβολος, ' μείνε!'.

' Λοιπόν τι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για ασπίδα; ' ρωτάει τον Έλληνα

- ' ΤΟΝ ΙΝΔΟ!!! '  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Για αρκετά χρόνια προσπαθούσα να βρω γιατί αισθάνομαι κουρασμένος και κατηγορούσα την έλλειψη ύπνου. Τώρα όμως ξέρω τον πραγματικό λόγο...

Είμαι κουρασμένος γιατί δουλεύω υπερβολικά!

Ο πληθυσμός αυτής της χώρας είναι 11.000.000.

Τα 5.100.000 είναι συνταξιούχοι και βρέφη.... Μας μένουν λοιπόν 5.900.000 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

Από αυτούς τα 3.000.000 είναι σε σχολεία (Δημοτικό μέχρι Μεταπτυχιακά), άρα μένουν 2.900.000 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

Από αυτούς, 800.000 είναι στο στρατό (αξιωματικοί και φαντάροι) και μας μένουν 2.100.000 να κάνουν τη
δουλειά.

Βγάλε έξω και 1.500.000 δημοσίους υπαλλήλους (που τα ξύνουν) άρα μένουν 600.000 να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

Αν σκεφτείς ότι κάθε χρονική στιγμή , στα νοσοκομεία υπάρχουν 188.000, μας μένουν 412.000 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά.

Επίσης υπάρχουν 358.998 στις φυλακές.

Μας μένουν 53.002 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά... Αν σκεφτείς ότι οι άνεργοι είναι 53.000 πολύ εύκολα καταλαβαίνεις ότι μένουν μόνο 2 για να κάνουν τη δουλειά...

Εσύ κι εγώ...

ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ!!!!!

----------


## igna

Αν αγαπάς κάτι, άστο ελεύθερο. 

Αν επιστρέψει, θα είναι δικό σου για πάντα...

Αν δεν επιστρέψει, δεν ήταν ποτέ δικό σου....



Αλλά....

Αν κάθεται στο σαλόνι σου, χρησιμοποιεί το τηλεκοντρόλ σου, ανακατώνει τα πράγματά σου, τρώει το φαγητό σου, μιλάει στο τηλέφωνό σου, δανείζεται το αυτοκίνητό σου, παίρνει τα λεφτά σου και δε φαίνεται να συνειδητοποιεί πως το έχεις αφήσει ελεύθερο τότε... προφανώς είτε το έχεις παντρευτεί είτε το έχεις γεννήσει!

c(l)opy paste από εδώ http://www.transalpforum.gr/index.php?board=46.0

----------


## dazyraby

Θέλει ο Τοτός να συνδεθεί στο AWMN. Οποτέ ξεκινάει στήνει τα λίνκς του, ολα μια χαρά, σκάει μύτη ένας παλιός του AWMN για να βοήθησει σε ενα λίνκ, οποτέ παρατηρεί με προσοχή τα λίνκς και βλέπει ότι είναι όλα σε turbo. Γυρνάει στον Τοτό και τον ρωτάει Γιατί παιδί μου Τοτέ είναι όλα σου τα λίνκς turbo ?

Για να κάνω εξοικονόμηση συχνοτήτων του απαντάει ο Τοτός 

(True Story)

----------


## JB172

::   ::   ::  
Εχει μία βάση αυτό. Βάζει turbo για να μην βγάζουν και άλλοι links στις παρακείμενες συχνότητες.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Θέλει ο Τοτός να συνδεθεί στο AWMN. Οποτέ ξεκινάει στήνει τα λίνκς του, ολα μια χαρά, σκάει μύτη ένας παλιός του AWMN για να βοήθησει σε ενα λίνκ, οποτέ παρατηρεί με προσοχή τα λίνκς και βλέπει ότι είναι όλα σε turbo. Γυρνάει στον Τοτό και τον ρωτάει Γιατί παιδί μου Τοτέ είναι όλα σου τα λίνκς turbo ?
> 
> Για να κάνω εξοικονόμηση συχνοτήτων του απαντάει ο Τοτός 
> 
> (True Story)


Είχα μάθει για ένα άλλο Τοτό που κάνει links με Virtual Ap...  ::

----------


## dazyraby

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dazyraby
> 
> Θέλει ο Τοτός να συνδεθεί στο AWMN. Οποτέ ξεκινάει στήνει τα λίνκς του, ολα μια χαρά, σκάει μύτη ένας παλιός του AWMN για να βοήθησει σε ενα λίνκ, οποτέ παρατηρεί με προσοχή τα λίνκς και βλέπει ότι είναι όλα σε turbo. Γυρνάει στον Τοτό και τον ρωτάει Γιατί παιδί μου Τοτέ είναι όλα σου τα λίνκς turbo ?
> 
> Για να κάνω εξοικονόμηση συχνοτήτων του απαντάει ο Τοτός 
> 
> (True Story)
> 
> 
> Είχα μάθει για ένα άλλο Τοτό που κάνει links με Virtual Ap...


Εννοειται σε turbo και με default ισχύη για το ξεκάρφωμα....

----------


## papashark

Πέντε τύποι, ένας μηχανικός, ένας λογιστής, ένας χημικός, ένας
κομπιουτεράς,και ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος καυχιόντουσαν για το πόσο έξυπνα σκυλιά έχουν.
Για να τους δείξει ο μηχανικός, φωνάζει τον σκύλο του. "'Σχεδιαστή' κάνε...
το κόλπο σου!" του λέει! Ο 'Σχεδιαστής' ανεβαίνει πάνω σε ένα γραφείο, βγάζει
χαρτί και μολύβι και ζωγραφίζει έναν κύκλο, ένα τετράγωνο και ένα τρίγωνο.
Όλοι είπαν ότι είναι απίστευτο.

Ο δικός μου είναι καλύτερος" λέει ο λογιστής. "Spreadsheet κάνε παιχνίδι"
του λέει κι ο σκύλος πάει μέσα στην κουζίνα και επιστρέφει με μια
vτουζίνα
κουλουράκια, τα οποία διαιρεί σε 4 ίσα μέρη με τρία το
Καθένα μέρος.
Όλοι συμφώνησαν ότι ήταν καλό.
Αλλά ο χημικός λέει ότι ο δικός του είναι καλύτερος! "Μεζούρα" του λέει,
"κάνε το κόλπο σου". Ο 'Μεζούρας' σηκώνεται, πάει μέχρι το ψυγείο, το
ανοίγει, βγάζει μισό λίτρο γάλα "ΑΓΝΟ" και ένα ποτήρι και
το γεμίζει μέχρι πάνω χωρίς να του φύγει ούτε σταγόνα.
Όλοι είπαν ότι είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εντυπωσιακό.
Ο κομπιουτεράς λέει "ο δικός μου δεν παίζεται!". "Σκληρέ Δίσκε" του λέει
"κάνε τα κόλπα σου". Ο 'σκληρός δίσκος' μπαίνει στο δωμάτιο με το
κομπιούτερ, το ανοίγει, ψάχνει για ιούς, κάνει αναβάθμιση στο λειτουργικό
σύστημα, στέλνει email, κάνει εγκατάσταση το tomb raider 5 και αρχίζει να
παίζει!
Όλοι είπαν ότι αυτός θα είναι μάλλον ο κορυφαίος σκύλος.

Μα ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος είχε άλλη άποψη. "'Αραχτέ', κάνε τα κόλπα σου". Ο
'Αραχτός' σηκώνεται στα πόδια του, τρώει όλα τα κουλουράκια, πίνει το
γάλα,
σβήνει όλα τα αρχεία στο κομπιούτερ, παραπονιέται ότι πονάv τα μάτια του
από
τον υπολογιστή, συμπληρώνει αναφορά για επικίνδυνες συνθήκες εργασίας, την
καταθέτει για αποζημίωση και πάει σπί τι για 6 μήνες με αναρρωτική άδεια
μετ' αποδοχών λόγω υπερκόπωσης!!!!!!!


_πηγή_

----------


## racer

Θα βελτιωθεί πολύ αν ο σκύλος του computera λέγεται "sudo" 

Σε στυλ: 
sudo do your trick
sudo make me a sandwitch etc


(c) xkcd

----------


## JB172

O ΧΕΝΚ ΤΕΝ ΚΑΤΕ, προβληματισμένος από τις εμφανίσεις του ΠΑΟ, τα τελευταία 13 χρονια, ταξιδεύει μέχρι το Μάντσεστερ για να δει με ποιο τρόπο ο Σερ Άλεξ προπονεί την ομάδα του.

Του αναλύει το πρόβλημά του και ο Σερ Άλεξ προσπαθεί να τον βοηθήσει με ένα πρακτικό παράδειγμα:
- Δεν αρκεί να ξέρει μπάλα ένας παίκτης, του λέει, πρέπει να έχει και μυαλό.
- Δηλαδή;
- Πρόσεξε, του λέει.
Ο Σερ Άλεξ φωνάζει επιτόπου τον Ρούνεη, ο οποίος έρχεται σκασμένος από το τρέξιμο, και τον ρωτάει:
- Ποιος είναι γιος της μάνας σου και δεν είναι αδερφός σου;
Σκέφτεται ο Ρούνεη για 3 δέκατα του δευτερολέπτου και απαντάει:
- Εγώ κόουτς!
- Μπράβο, μπράβο, του λέει ο Σερ Άλεξ, πήγαινε να συνεχίσεις την προπόνηση!

Ο ΧΕΝΚ ΤΕΝ ΚΑΤΕ αφού πήρε το μάθημά του, επιστρέφει στην Ελλάδα και στην πρώτη προπόνηση, φωνάζει τον ΚΑΡΑΓΚΟΥΝΗ:
- ΓΙΩΡΓΟ, έλα εδώ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι.
- Μάλιστα, κόουτς.
- Ποιος είναι γιος της μάνας σου και δεν είναι αδερφός σου;
Σκέφτεται, σκέφτεται ο ΚΑΡΑΓΚΟΥΝΗΣ, στύβει το μυαλό του, τίποτα....
- Δεν ξέρω, κόουτς...
Έξαλλος ο ΧΕΝΚ τον απειλεί:
- Άμα δεν μου πεις μέχρι το τέλος της προπόνησης, είσαι ξοφλημένος, η καριέρα σου στον ΠΑΟ τελείωσε!

Ο ΚΑΡΑΓΚΟΥΝΗΣ είναι σε απόγνωση, και στο διάλειμμα της προπόνησης παίρνει τηλέφωνο στον φίλο του από την Εθνική, τον ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΔΗ...
- Ρε ΑΝΤΩΝΗ, βοήθα με, γιατί θα με διώξουν, ποιος είναι γιος της μάνας σου και δεν είναι αδερφός σου;
- Εγώ! Του λέει ο ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ.
- Ααααααααα, τόσο εύκολο ήτανε; Ωραία ευχαριστώ!

Στο τέλος της προπόνησης ο ΧΕΝΚ ΤΕΝ ΚΑΤΕ ξαναφωνάζει τον ΚΑΡΑΓΚΟΥΝΗ, κι εκείνος με καμάρι πηγαίνει προς τον προπονητή του:

- Λοιπόν; Ποιός είναι γιός της μάνας σου και δεν είναι αδερφός σου;
- Ο ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΔΗΣ κόουτς!
- ΒΛΑΚΑ! ΗΛΙΘΙΕ!..... Ο Ρούνεη είναι. Απολύεσαι!!!
ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ....

----------


## ALTAiR

> O ΧΕΝΚ ΤΕΝ ΚΑΤΕ, προβληματισμένος από τις εμφανίσεις του ΠΑΟ, 
> 
> ...
> 
> - Λοιπόν; Ποιός είναι γιός της μάνας σου και δεν είναι αδερφός σου;
> - Ο ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΔΗΣ κόουτς!
> - ΒΛΑΚΑ! ΗΛΙΘΙΕ!..... Ο Ρούνεη είναι. Απολύεσαι!!!
> ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

*Θέλω άδεια!*

Είναι δύο υπάλληλοι σε ένα γραφείο και δεν την παλεύουν καθόλου.
Ιούλιος μήνας, ζέστη αφόρητη, πολλή δουλειά, όρεξη μηδέν.
Ο ένας έχει σαλτάρει τελείως και έπειτα από μερικές αποτυχημένες απόπειρες να κερδίσει μια άδεια από το σκληρό αφεντικό, αποφασίζει να λάβει δραστικά μέτρα και να εκβιάσει λίγο την κατάσταση.
Πάει λοιπόν και κρεμιέται από το ταβάνι και αρχίζει να βγάζει περίεργους ήχους.
Μπαίνει το αφεντικό στο γραφείο, τον βλέπει, μένει κάγκελο.
- Τί έπαθες ρε; Γιατί κρεμάστηκες από το ταβάνι;
- Είμαι λάμπα!!
- Αα.. δεν πας καλά εσύ. Πάρε μια αδειούλα μπας και ξελαμπικάρεις λίγο.
Κατεβαίνει κάτω ο τύπος και φεύγει.
Τον βλέπει ο συνάδελφος του και σηκώνεται και αυτός και τον ακολουθεί από πίσω.
Τον βλέπει το αφεντικό...
- Εσύ που πας;
- Ε, δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω μέσα στα σκοτάδια.

----------


## JB172

Ήταν μια γυναίκα που απατούσε συνέχεια τον άντρα της. Κάποια στιγμή λοιπόν εκεί που «γαργαλιόντουσταν» με τον γκόμενο στο κρεβάτι άκουσε τον ήχο από το κλειδί στην πόρτα. 
ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ! σκέφτηκε κανε το θαύμα σου να εξαφανιστεί ο γκόμενος από το κρεβάτι πριν μπει ο άντρας μου μέσα και από μένα … ότι θες.

Αμέσως ακούει την φωνή του Θεού μόλις τελείωσε την ευχή της να της λέει:
Τέκνον μου … θα κάνω αυτό που μου ζητάς! Να ξέρεις μόνο ότι το αντίτιμο είναι βαρύ!… Εαν σου κάνω αυτό που μου ζήτησες να ξέρεις ότι σε τρία χρόνια από σήμερα θα πρέπει να πεθάνεις!

Η γυναίκα σκέφτηκε γρήγορα… Τρια χρόνια σου λέει… Ποιος ζει ποιος πεθαίνει;…
Δεν βαριέσαι … ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ! Απάντησε του Θεού. Ας γίνει όπως το θέλεις… Συμφωνώ…! Και τσουπ!
Μόλις συμφώνησε εξαφανίστηκε μονομιάς ο ξένος άντρας από το κρεβάτι της πριν μπει ο σύζυγος μέσα!

Πέρασαν λοιπόν σχεδόν τρία χρόνια και ο άντρας της κυρίας της έκανε ένα δώρο…
Αγάπη μου!… Της είπε… Επειδή είσαι πολύ καλή μαζί μου αποφάσισα να σου χαρίσω ένα ταξίδι στις Μπαχάμες με κρουαζιερόπλοιο!! Πάρε το εισιτήριο σου και πήγαινε να διασκεδάσεις!! Θα είναι και οι φίλες σου μαζί.Με αυτές κανονίσαμε να σου κάνουμε έκπληξη! Μονο γυναίκες θα είναι μέσα στο καράβι! Θα διασκεδάσετε μια χαρά!

Την ημέρα που η κυρία πάτησε το πόδι της στο καράβι, έκλειναν ακριβώς τα τρία χρόνια της συμφωνίας της με τον Θεό… Ξεκίνησε το καράβι λοιπόν και μεσοπέλαγα ενώ ο καιρός ήταν γαλήνιος πιάνει μια θύελλα τρομερή! Τα κύματα χτυπούσαν ως την γέφυρα του καραβιού λυσσασμένα και τότε αυτή κατάλαβε ότι έφτασε το τέλος της… ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ! Είπε… Καλά εγώ να πεθάνω το είπαμε αυτό… οι άλλες όμως οι κακόμοιρες τι φταίνε;…

Και τότε ακούστηκε η φωνή του Θεού απ τα ουράνια που της απάντησε:…
ΠΟΥΤ...ΝΕΣ!!!! ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΑΖΕΨΩ ΟΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ !!!

----------


## BladeWS

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

ΘΕΪΚΟ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> 


Πολύ καλό Δημήτρη, Bravo!  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BladeWS
> 
>     
> 
> 
> Πολύ καλό Δημήτρη, Bravo!


Γιάννης, χάρηκα  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Συζητάνε 3 φίλοι πως κάνουνε τις γκόμενες να ουρλιάζουνε στο sex.

Λέει ο πρώτος:
Ξεκινάω από ψηλά, τη γλύφω πίσω από το αυτί, στο λαιμό στον αγκώνα στη μέση της, στον αφαλό και μόλις φτάνω στο επίμαχο σημείο ουρλιάζει η γκόμενα.

Λέει ο δεύτερος:
Εγώ ξεκινάω αντίστροφα, από χαμηλά, γλύφω τις πατούσες και τα δάχτυλα, τις γάμπες, πίσω από το γόνατα, τα μπουτάκια και μόλις φτάνω στο επίμαχο σημείο ουρλιάζει η γκόμενα.

Λέει και ο τρίτος:
Εγώ ξεκινάω κατευθείαν, μαμάω μαμάω μαμάω και μόλις τελειώσω σκουπίζομαι στην κουρτίνα της!!!

ΘΕΟΣ!  ::

----------


## JB172

::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Πάνε 3 φίλοι μετά από τρελό μεθύσι για πήδημα σε μαγαζί...

Οι 2 κάτι βλέπουνε ο τρίτος τύφλα εντελώς.

Λέει η τσατσά καλώς τα παιδιά, έχω 2 ξενάκια μικρουλάκια, τέλεια.

Μα εμείς είμαστε 3 και θέλουμε να φύγουμε και νωρίς.

Μα τα κορίτσια είναι ότι καλύτερο, δεν πρέπει να τα χάσετε με τίποτα.

Οι φίλοι ενωμένοι, όχι. Και οι 3 αλλιώς φεύγουμε.

Οπότε προτείνει η γριά: Ο φίλος σας δε βλέπει τίποτα, δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα, να του δώσουμε μία κούκλα και εσείς να γευτείτε τα πιπίνια?

Ναι λένε οι φίλοι ΟΚ

Στο δρόμο του γυρισμού λέει ο 1ος, μάγκες εμένα η δική μου ήτανε Ισπανίδα.
Πως το κατάλαβες ρε του λένε οι άλλοι? Ξέρεις Ισπανικά? 
Όχι λέει αυτός αλλά τη γύρναγα από δω τη γύρναγα από κει αυτή όλο τα βυζιά της μου γύρναγε!
Ισπανίδα θα είναι.

Λέει ο 2ος, τώρα που το λες και η δική μου πρέπει να ήτανε Τουρκάλα. Γιατί τον ρωτάνε οι άλλοι, ξέρεις Τούρκικα? 
Όχι λέει αυτός αλλά τη γύρναγα από δω τη γύρναγα από κει αυτή όλο από πίσω ήθελε.
Τουρκάλα θα είναι.

Ο 3ος δε μίλαγε.
Μίλα και εσύ ρε, τι ήτανε η δική σου? Μούγκα αυτός. Μίλα ρε τι ήτανε η δική σου?
Στο τέλος λέει, τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά. Μάλλον Μάγισσα ήτανε.
Μάγισσα? τι μάγισσα ρε βλάκα του λένε. Γιατί Μάγισσα.

Να, εκεί που την πήδαγα έκανε ένα φφσσσστττττ έφυγε από το παράθυρο και εξαφανίστηκε!

 ::

----------


## JB172

Αν η γυναίκα ήταν καλή θα είχε και ο Θεός μία.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

WIFE: 
What would you do if I died? Would you get married again? 

HUSBAND: 

Definitely not! 

WIFE: 

Why not - don't you like being married? 

HUSBAND: 

Of course I do. 

WIFE: 

Then why wouldn't you remarry? 

HUSBAND: 

Okay, I'd get married again. 

WIFE: 

You would? (With a hurtful look on her face). 

HUSBAND: 

(Makes audible groan). 

WIFE: 

Would you live in our house? 

HUSBAND: 

Sure, it's a great house. 

WIFE: 

Would you sleep with her in our bed? 

HUSBAND: 

Where else would we sleep? 

WIFE: 

Would you let her drive my car? 

HUSBAND: 

Probably, it is almost new. 

WIFE: 

Would you replace my pictures with hers? 

HUSBAND: 

That would seem like the proper thing to do. 

WIFE: 

Would she use my golf clubs? 

HUSBAND: 

No, she's left-handed. 

WIFE: 
-- silence -- 

HUSBAND: 
....Fuck....

----------


## JB172

Επίκαιρο  ::

----------


## senius

Βρέθηκαν μια μέρα στη κόλαση ένας Έλληνας , ένας Αμερικάνος κι ένας Ινδός. Τους συναντάει...
ο σατανάς και τους λέει:
- Σε όσους έρχονται εδώ δίνω μία ευκαιρία να...μεταφερθούν στον παράδεισο.
Και βγάζει ένα τεράστιο μαστίγιο λέγοντας:

- Όποιος θα αντέξει τρία χτυπήματα χωρίς να φωνάξει, θα πάει στον παράδεισο. Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε για ασπίδα ό,τι θέλετε.

Πρώτος πηγαίνει ο Αμερικανός.

- Τί θα έχεις για ασπίδα; ρωτάει ο σατανάς.

Ο Αμερικάνος σηκώνει μια ...τεράστια πέτρα και λέει:

- Θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτή την πέτρα! Είμαι έτοιμος!

Σηκώνει ο σατανάς το μαστίγιο, χτυπάει μια και φεύγει η πέτρα. Χτυπάει δεύτερη και ουρλιάζει σαν τρελός ο Αμερικάνος, οπότε χάνει την ευκαιρία να πάει στον παράδεισο.

Στη συνέχεια ήταν σειρά του Ινδού.

- Τί θα έχεις για ασπίδα;, τον ρωτάει ο διάβολος.

- Τίποτα, λέει ο Ινδός. Έκανα πενήντα χρόνια γιόγκα και δε νιώθω καθόλου πόνο!

Στο πρώτο χτύπημα ο Ινδός ήταν ατάραχος. Στο δεύτερο έκανε κάποιους μορφασμούς και στο τρίτο χτύπημα λίγο περισσότερους. Αλλά δεν έβγαλε κουβέντα από το στόμα του!

- Να πάρει, λέει ο διάβολος, πρώτη φορά αντέχει κάποιος τρία χτυπήματα. Λοιπόν, είσαι ελεύθερος
να πας στον παράδεισο. Το αξίζεις.

- Όχι, λέει ο Ινδός. Θέλω να μείνω και να δω. Σε όλα τα ανέκδοτα ο Έλληνας τη βγάζει καθαρή. Θέλω να δω τώρα πώς θα ξεμπερδέψει!
- Εντάξει, μείνε να βλέπεις, του λέει ο διάβολος.


Έρχεται λοιπόν η σειρά του Έλληνα και τον ρωτάει:

- Εσύ τί θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για ασπίδα;

Και απαντάει ο Έλληνας:

- Τον Ινδό!
 ::  
***************

Και συνέχεια, κάτι ασχετο (Πολυθρόνα της Κρήτης):

----------


## JB172

Έξι τα ξημερώματα, ο σύζυγος σηκώνεται στις μύτες των ποδιών του για να μη ξυπνήσει τη γυναίκα του.
Μαζεύει τις μπότες, τις πετονιές του, τα δολώματα και τα καλάμια του, τα φορτώνει στο αμάξι και φεύγει.
Μόλις ανοίγεται λίγο με τη βάρκα του, πιάνει μια φοβερή βροχή. Tσατισμένος, αποφασίζει να γυρίσει πίσω. Μούσκεμα από τη βροχή, βγάζει σιγά σιγά τα ρούχα του, πάει στο υπνοδωμάτιο και μπαίνει μαλακά στο κρεβάτι.
Αγκαλιάζει απαλά τη γυναίκα του από πίσω και της ψιθυρίζει στ' αυτί:
- "Γίνεται χαλασμός Κυρίου έξω. Βρέχει καρεκλοπόδαρα!"
Κι αυτή του απαντάει μισοκοιμισμένη:
- "Ναι, ε;... Οσο σκέφτομαι κι αυτόν το μαλ...α που πήγε πάλι για ψάρεμα..."

----------


## alsafi

Εν αρχή.

O Θεός γέμισε τη γη με μπρόκολο,
κουνουπίδι και σπανάκι, πράσινα, κίτρινα και
κόκκινα λαχανικά όλων των ειδών, ώστε ο
άνδρας και η γυναίκα να ζήσουν υγιεινά
και παντοτινά..

Ο σατανάς όμως δημιούργησε τα Haagen Dazs
και τα διάφορα cookies. Και ρώτησε:
«Λίγη ακόμη σάλτσα βύσσινου;» και ο
άνδρας απήντησε: «Ευχαρίστως!» και η
γυναίκα πρόσθεσε: «Παρακαλώ για μένα
άλλη μια ζεστή βάφλα με σαντιγί!». Και
έτσι πήραν και οι δύο από 5 κιλά.

Και ο Θεός δημιούργησε το γιαούρτι
ώστε να διατηρήσει η γυναίκα το σώμα της
όπως άρεσε στον άνδρα.
Και ο σατανάς δημιούργησε από το σιτάρι
το άσπρο αλεύρι και
από το ζαχαροκάλαμο τη ζάχαρη και τα
συνδύασε. Και η γυναίκα άλλαξε νούμερο
στην ένδυσή της και πήγε από το 38 στο 46.

Και έτσι είπε ο Κύριος: «Δοκίμασε το
φρέσκο μαρούλι μου!» Και ο σατανάς εφεύρε
το ντρέσσιγκ και το σκορδόψωμο ως
συνοδευτικά. Και οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες
μετά από αυτή την απόλαυση άνοιξαν τις
ζώνες τους κατά τουλάχιστον μία τρύπα.

Ο Κύριος όμως είπε: «Σας έδωσα φρέσκα
λαχανικά και ελαιόλαδο, στο οποίο να
μαγειρεύετε υγιεινά!» Και ο σατανάς
συνόδεψε τα φαγητά αυτά με δεύτερο πιάτο
από νόστιμες μπουκίτσες από ψωμάκια,
τυράκια camembert, αστακό σε βούτυρο
μυρωδάτο και φιλετάκια κοτόπουλου. Και
οι τιμές χοληστερίνης του ανθρώπου
ανέβηκαν στα ουράνια.

Ετσι ο Θεός έδωσε στον άνθρωπο
αθλητικά παπούτσια, ώστε να χάσει μερικά κιλά
με την άθληση. Και ο σατανάς δημιούργησε
την δορυφορική τηλεόραση και τα DVD μαζί
με τα τηλεχειριστήρια, για να μην
κουράζεται ο άνθρωπος με το ζάπινγκ. Και οι
άνδρες και οι γυναίκες γελούσαν και
έκλαιγαν μπροστά την οθόνη και άρχισαν να
φοράνε ελαστικές φόρμες
αδυνατίσματος.

Ετσι ο Θεός δημιούργησε την πατάτα,
φτωχή σε λίπος και κάλιο και γεμάτη
θρεπτικές ουσίες. Και ο σατανάς
αφαίρεσε την φλούδα και έκοψε το εσωτερικό
της σε πατατάκια τα οποία τηγάνησε και τα
κάλυψε με πολύ αλάτι. Και ο άνθρωπος
πήρε μερικά κιλά ακόμη

Ο Θεός όμως έφερε το άπαχο κρέας, ώστε
τα τέκνα του να χορταίνουν προλαμβάνοντας
λιγότερες θερμίδες. Και ο σατανάς
έφερε τα Goodys και το τσίζμπουργκερ των 99
λεπτών. Και ρώτησε ο σατανάς: «Θέλεις
και τηγανητές πατάτες;» Και είπε ο
άνθρωπος: «Βεβαίως, μια μεγάλη μερίδα
με μαγιονέζα!» και είπε ο σατανάς: «Ετσι
μπράβο!» Και ο άνθρωπος έπαθε έμφραγμα.

Και ο Θεός αναστέναξε και δημιούργησε
το τετραπλό μπαϊ πάς της καρδιάς. Και ο
σατανάς δημιούργησε το ΙΚΑ.

----------


## JB172

[attachment=0:skbv7kgh]KORYFAIO2.jpg[/attachment:skbv7kgh]

----------


## ysam

Ταξιδευεις με αεροπλανο και ο διπλανος σου, σου εχει σπασει για
καποιο λογο τα νευρα. Δοκιμασε αυτο:

1. Ηρεμα και αργα ανοιξε την τσαντα του laptop.
2. Βγαλε απο μεσα το laptop
3. Ξεκινησε το
4. Σιγουρεψου οτι ο διπλανος σου βλεπει καθαρα την οθονη σου
5. Κλεισε τα ματια σου, γυρνα το κεφαλι προς τον ουρανο και ξεκινα να
ψιθυριζεις ακαταλαβιστικες λεξεις σαν να προσευχεσαι.
6. Μετα κανε κλικ σε αυτο το site:

http://www.bygeorge.co.nz/images/countdown.swf

----------


## JB172

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Ταξιδευεις με αεροπλανο και ο διπλανος σου, σου εχει σπασει για
> καποιο λογο τα νευρα. Δοκιμασε αυτο:
> . . . . .
> 
> . . . . .
> 5. Κλεισε τα ματια σου, γυρνα το κεφαλι προς τον ουρανο και ξεκινα να
> ψιθυριζεις ακαταλαβιστικες λεξεις σαν να προσευχεσαι.
> 6. Μετα κανε κλικ σε αυτο το site:
> 
> http://www.bygeorge.co.nz/images/countdown.swf


Μιλάμε θα πέσει πολύ ξύλο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Στα ιατρεία του ΙΚΑ, μια συμπαθητική γιαγιά μπαίνει στο γραφείο του παθολόγου για εξέταση.
- "Γιατρέ μου εδώ και κάτι μήνες, έχω πολύ συχνά ανάγκη για αέρια. Ευτυχώς ούτε μυρίζουν, ούτε ακούγονται στους γύρω μου, αλλά τελευταία η αυξανόμενη συχνότητα με κάνει να ανησυχώ. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;"
Ο γιατρός ατάραχος γράφει γρήγορα μια συνταγή:
- "Θα δώσεις την συνταγή στο φαρμακοποιό σου και θα μου έρθεις πάλι σε 15 μέρες".
Ευχαριστημένη η γιαγιά, παίρνει την συνταγή και φεύγει. Μετά από 15 μέρες η γιαγιά εμφανίζεται πάλι:
- "Γιατρέ μου πήρα τα φάρμακα που μου δώσατε, αλλά από προχθές τα αέρια που σας έλεγα άρχισαν να βρωμάνε αφόρητα! Πάλι καλά που δεν ακούγονται, αλλά με φέρνουν σε δύσκολη θέση. Σας παρακαλώ κάντε κάτι..."
Ο γιατρός ατάραχος και πάλι, παίρνει από το γραφείο του ένα ξυλάκι και έναν μικροσκοπικό φακό. Ανοίγει προσεκτικά το ρουθούνι της γιαγιάς και ευχαριστημένος της λέει:
- "Ωραία! Τώρα που ξεβούλωσε η μυτούλα, να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε και με τα αυτάκια!"  ::

----------


## tripkaos

Πάει μια μέρα μια π*τάνα να εξομολογηθεί στον παπά του χωριού της. Της λέει ο παπάς:

- Για πες μου κορίτσι μου τις αμαρτίες σου.

- Μεγάλη η αμαρτία μου πάτερ, να πήγα με τον άντρα της γειτόνισσας μου...

- Δεν πειράζει τέκνο μου συγχωρείται η αμαρτία σου.

- Έκανα όμως και μια ακόμη αμαρτία πήγα και με τον

μανάβη του χωριού.

- Συγχωρούνται οι αμαρτίες σου.

- Εεεεε, έκανα και μια άλλη αμαρτία πήγα και με τον χασάπη του χωριού.

Λέει τέλος πάντων στον πάτερ με όλους όσους πήγε.

- Να όμως πάτερ η πιο μεγάλη μου αμαρτία είναι ότι

πήγα με τον παπά του διπλανού χωριού. Και της απαντάει ο παπάς.

- Γιατί μ@ρή, το δικό σου το χωριό παπά δεν έχει;

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πάει μια μέρα μια π*τάνα να εξομολογηθεί στον παπά του χωριού της. Της λέει ο παπάς:
> 
> - Για πες μου κορίτσι μου τις αμαρτίες σου.
> 
> - Μεγάλη η αμαρτία μου πάτερ, να πήγα με τον άντρα της γειτόνισσας μου...
> 
> - Δεν πειράζει τέκνο μου συγχωρείται η αμαρτία σου.
> 
> - Έκανα όμως και μια ακόμη αμαρτία πήγα και με τον
> ...



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

Ένας τύπος γυρίζει σπίτι του μαζί με 3 φίλους του μετά από μία 8ωρη βόλτα σε bar και club. Μπαίνουν στο σπίτι παραπατώντας, αράζουν στον καναπέ και ο οικοδεσπότης πάει πίσω από το μπαράκι για να βάλει ποτά.
Ένας από τους 3 καλεσμένους παρατηρεί το τεράστιο χάλκινο gong που ο
οικοδεσπότης έχει μέσα στο σαλόνι.
- Ρε συ Μπάμπη, τι είναι αυτό ;
- Αυτό είναι ένα ρολόι που λεει την ώρα !
- Τι λε ρε φίλε, υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα; Και πώς δουλεύει ;
- Να, δες ...
και αρπάζει το σφυρί και τραβάει ένα δυνατό χτύπημα στο gong, τόσo δυνατό
που έτριξαν τα τζάμια.
Κάθονται και οι 3 φίλοι και περιμένουν να το ακούσουν να λέει την ώρα, ώσπου
ακούγεται μια φωνή από το διπλανό διαμέρισμα :


ΠΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΡΕ Μ@ΛΑΚΑ; 5 ΠΑΡΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ.???

----------


## JB172

::   ::   :: 
Και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι θα πεταγόταν η γυναίκα του από την κρεβατοκάμαρα με την ίδια πρόταση....  ::

----------


## yorgos

Ένας άντρας μπαίνει στο αγαπημένο του εστιατόριο και κάθεται στο 
συνηθισμένο του τραπέζι. Ρίχνει μια ματιά γύρω του και βλέπει μια 
πανέμορφη γυναίκα να κάθεται σ' ένα κοντινό τραπέζι. Η γυναίκα είναι 
μόνη της. Ο τύπος φωνάζει το γκαρσόνι και του ζητά να στείλει στη 
γυναίκα το πιο ακριβό μπουκάλι σαμπάνιας που έχει και σκέφτεται ότι αν 
η γυναίκα δεχτεί το μπουκάλι, τότε θα δεχτεί και τα περαιτέρω...

Το γκαρσόνι πηγαίνει το μπουκάλι στην ωραία κυρία:
- _Εκ μέρους του κυρίου_, της λέει και τον δείχνει.
Η γυναίκα κοιτάει ψυχρά τον τύπο, κοιτάζει και το μπουκάλι, και τελικά 
αποφασίζει να στείλει ένα σημείωμα στον κύριο, πάντα μέσω του γκαρσόν. 

Ο άντρας διαβάζει το σημείωμα, που λέει:
«_Για να δεχτώ τη σαμπάνια σας, θα πρέπει να έχετε μια Mercedes στο 
parking σας, ένα εκατομμύριο δολάρια στην Τράπεζα και 20 εκατοστά στο 
παντελόνι σας_».

Αποφασίζει λοιπόν να της απαντήσει και δίνει ένα νέο σημείωμα στο 
γκαρσόνι, να το πάει στην ωραία γυναίκα. Το σημείωμα λέει....
«_Όσον αφορά το αίτημά σας, θα μπορούσα να πουλήσω την Ferrari Modena 
360 και την BMW 850 που έχω, για να μου μείνει μόνο η Mercedes 600 SEL 
στο parking. Επίσης, θα μπορούσα να επενδύσω ή και να ξοδέψω τα 299 
από τα 300 εκατομμύρια δολάρια που έχω στο λογαριασμό μου. Αλλά... 
ακόμη και για μια γυναίκα τόσο υπέροχη όσο εσείς, δεν θα έκοβα 5 
εκατοστά....
_





Υ.Γ. _Παρακαλώ να μου επιστρέψετε τη σαμπάνια μου_»

----------


## JB172

A guy suspected that his wife was cheating on him, so he hired a Chinese
detective... The cheapest one he could find. 


This is his report: 


Most honourable sir, 
You leave house. I watch house. He come house. I watch. He and she leave
house. I follow. He and she go hotel. I climb tree. I look window. He kiss
she. She kiss he. He strip she. She strip he. He play with she. She play
with he. I play with me. I fall off tree. I no see. 


No fee, 
Cheng Lee

----------


## JB172

Ένας άντρας βλέπει την γυναίκα του να φοράει ένα πανάκριβο δαχτυλίδι:
- "Ρε γυναίκα, που το βρήκες το δαχτυλίδι;"
- "Που να στα λέω άνδρα μου, πήγα για καφέ, και στο μπάνιο που πήγα να πλύνω τα χέρια μου, βρήκα αυτό το δαχτυλίδι ακουμπισμένο στον νεροχύτη. Κοίταξα δεξιά, κοίταξα αριστερά, χαζή δεν είμαι, το πήρα το δαχτυλίδι".
Μετά από καμιά βδομάδα ο άνδρας βλέπει την γυναίκα να φοράει μία πανάκριβη γούνα.
- "Ρε γυναίκα, που βρήκες την γούνα; Αυτή είναι πανάκριβη!"
- "Που να στα λέω, άνδρα μου. Πήγα σε ένα εστιατόριο και μόλις έφευγα μου έδωσαν αυτήν την γούνα αντί για την δική μου. Ε, χαζή είμαι; Την πήρα και έφυγα!"
- "Τί να σου πω, ρε γυναίκα... Εγώ μόνο ένα σώβρακο βρήκα στο μπάνιο, και αυτό μου ήταν μικρό".

----------


## yorgos

Τον καημένο  ::

----------


## JB172

[attachment=0:2jayv8x4]Sinomilikoi-2.jpg[/attachment:2jayv8x4]

----------


## yorgos

Καλό, λέω να το στείλω σε φίλους... Thanks  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

* Χρήσιμο Αγγλικό λεξικό*
A
ARE YOU WORKING ME ? ΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ?
ARE WE GLUING COFFEE POTS ? ΜΠΡΙΚΙΑ ΚΟΛΛΑΜΕ ?
ARE YOU ASKING AND THE CHANGE FROM OVER ? ΖΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΡΕΣΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ?
AT THE END THEY SHAVE THE GROOM. ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΞΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΓΑΜΠΡΟ.
B
BETTER FIVE AND IN HAND THAN TEN AND WAITING. ΚΑΛΛΙΟ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΤΕΡΕΙ.
BETTER DONKEY - BONDING THAN DONKEY - SEARCHING. ΚΑΛΛΙΟ ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΟΔΕΝΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΟΓΥΡΕΥΕ.
C
CATCH THE EGG AND MOW IT. ΠΙΑΣ' ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΕΦ' ΤΟ.
F
FART US A STONEWALL ! ΚΛΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΝΤΡΑ !
FROM HERE GO AND THE OTHERS. ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΑΝ' ΚΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ.
G
GLASS.! ΤΖΑΜΙ.!
Η
HE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND CHRIST. ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ.
HAIRS CURLY. ΤΡΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΕΣ .
HOW FROM HERE MORNING MORNING ? ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΡΩΙ ?
HE ATE DOOR. ΕΦΑΓΕ ΠΟΡΤΑ.
HE FARTED ME. ΜΕ ΕΚΛΑΣΕ.
HE MADE US THE THREE TWO ΜΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΔΥΟ.
HE SLEEPS WITH THE CHICKENS. ΚΟΙΜΑΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΤΕΣ.
HE STUCK ME TO THE WALL. ΜΕ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΙΧΟ.
HE RETURNED ME THE ENTRAILS. ΜΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΕΡΑ.
HE SAT ME ON THE NECK. ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΙΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ.
HAS THE WEATHER TURNINGS. ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ.
HE DOES THE DUCK. ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΠΙΑ.
Ι
IT SAYS. ! ΛΕΕΙ. !
I 'VE PLAYED THEM. ! ΤΑ 'ΧΩ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ. !
I MADE HER LOTTERY. ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΧΕΙΟ.
I STAYED BONE. ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΚΟΚΑΛΟ.
I SAW THE CHRIST SOLDIER. ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΡΟ.
I DON'T KNOW CHRIST. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ.
IT DIDN'T SIT ON US. ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΘΙΣΕ.
I CAME OUT OF MY CLOTHES. ΒΓΗΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΜΟΥ.
IT RAINED CHAIR LEGS. ΕΒΡΕΞΕ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΟΠΟΔΑΡΑ.
I DON'T HAVE FACES TO COME OUT. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΕΞΩ.
I DON'T KNOW MY BLINDNESS. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΦΛΑ ΜΟΥ.
I MADE THEM SEA. ΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.
I HAVE SPIT THEM. ΤΑ 'ΧΩ ΦΤΥΣΕΙ.
I TOOK THEM TO THE SKULL. ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΑΝΙΟ.
I AM DOGBORED. ΣΚΥΛΟΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ .
I MADE BLACK EYES TO SEE YOU. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΩ.
I TOOK MY THREE. ΠΗΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ.
I'M SITTING ON IGNITED COALS. ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΑ.
L
LIKE THE SNOOOWS. ! ΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΙΟΟΟΝΙΑ.
LIKE THE UNFAIR CURSE. ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ.
Μ
MARROWS DRUMS. ! ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΙΑ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΑ. !
Ο
OF THE GAY. A! ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥΣΤΗ. !
P
PALE I CUT IT. ΧΛΩΜΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΒΩ.
S
SOMETHING'S RUNNING AT THE GYPSIES. ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΓΥΦΤΙΚΑ.
SHIT AND FROMSHIT. ΣΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΚΑΤΑ.
SUNDAY SHORT FEAST. ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΚΟΝΤΗ ΓΙΟΡΤΗ.
SHIT HIGH AND GAZE. ΧΕΣΕ ΨΗΛΑ ΚΙ ΑΓΝΑΝΤΕΥΕ.
SLOW THE CABBAGES. ΣΙΓΑ ΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΑ.
T
THEY MADE HER FROM HAND. ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΧΕΡΙ.
TO SAY THE FIGS - FIGS AND THE TUB - TUB. ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΚΑ - ΣΥΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΣΚΑΦΗ - ΣΚΑΦΗ.
THE UNIVERSITY IS AT DEVIL'S MOTHER. ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΟΛΟΥ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ. THIS IS DEWATERED. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΝΕΡΩΤΟ.
THEY DON'T CHEW. ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣΑΝΕ.
THEY BECAME ROBES - ROBES UNBUTTONED. ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΡΟΜΠΕΣ - ΡΟΜΠΕΣ ΞΕΚΟΥΜΠΩΤΕΣ. THE BAD YOUR WEATHER. ! ΤΟΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ. !
W
WELCOME MY EYES THE TWO. ΚΑΛΩΣ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ.
WHO PAYS THE BRIDE ? ΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΝΥΦΗ ?
WHATEVER YOU REMEMBER YOU ARE GLAD. ΟΤΙ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ.
WE DRANK HIM. ΤOΝ ΗΠΙΑΜΕ.
WE CONFUSED OUR THIGHS. ΜΠΛΕΞΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΟΥΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ.
WHORE'S BANISTER. ΤΗΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΓΚΕΛΟ.
WITH THIS SIDE TO SLEEP. ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΑΙ.
WILL I TAKE OUT THE SNAKE FROM THE HOLE. ? ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΦΙΔΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΥΠΑ ?
Υ
YOU OWE ME YOUR HORNS. ΜΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ.
YOUR MIND AND A POUND AND THE PAINTER'S BRUSH. ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΟΓΙΑΤΖΗ Ο ΚΟΠΑΝΟΣ.
YOU HAVE VERY NICE LEATHER. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΔΕΡΜΑ.
YOU ARE FOR THE FESTIVALS. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙΑ.
YOUR EYE THE CROSSEYED ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ Τ' ΑΛΛΗΘΩΡΟ.
YOU ΑRE THE SHOPPING. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΩΝΙΟ.
YOU RECKON WITHOUT THE HOTEL OWNER. ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΟ.
YOU WILL EAT WOOD. ΘΑ ΦΑΣ ΞΥΛΟ.
YOU ATE MY EARS. ΜΟΥ ΕΦΑΓΕΣ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ.

----------


## JB172

Ένας Γάλλος, ένας Ιταλός και ένας Έλληνας είναι σε μια υπερατλαντική πτήση. Μετά απο μερικά κοκτέιλ, οι άντρες άρχισαν να συζητούν για προσωπικά θέματα:
- "Χτες το βράδυ έκανα έρωτα στη γυναίκα μου τέσσερις φορές", είπε ο Γάλλος, "και το πρωί μου έκανε υπέροχες κρέπες και μου είπε πόσο πολύ με λατρεύει".
- "Χα, εγώ χτες το βράδυ έκανα έρωτα στη γυναίκα μου έξι φορές", απαντά ο Ιταλός, "και το πρωί αφού μου έκανε μια υπέροχη ομελέτα, μου είπε ότι ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσει να αγαπήσει άλλον άντρα στη ζωή της".
Ο Έλληνας είχε μείνει σιωπηλός και έτσι, ο Γάλλος γύρισε με ύφος και τον ρώτησε:
- "Και εσύ, πόσες φορές έκανες έρωτα στη γυναίκα σου χτες το βράδυ;"
- "Μία", του απαντά ο Ελληνας.
- "Χα, μόνο μία;" του λέει ειρωνικά ο Ιταλός. "Και τι σου είπε σήμερα το πρωί;"
- "Μη σταματάς..."

----------


## JB172

Μια κυβέρνηση τα πηγαίνει χάλια και κινδυνεύει να χάσει τις εκλογές. Μαζεύεται λοιπόν το υπουργικό συμβούλιο για να αντιμετωπίσει την κατάσταση.

"Παιδιά δεν πάμε καλά, θα χάσουμε την εξουσία, θα τα χάσουμε όλα. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε" λέει ο πρωθυπουργός.
Πετάγεται ένας υπουργός και λέει: "Θα κάνουμε ανακαίνιση!
Θα αλλάξουμε τα γραφεία, τις καρέκλες, τους καναπέδες, τα πατώματα, τις κουρτίνες, όλα θα τα αλλάξουμε". Συμφωνούν και οι υπόλοιποι και ξεκινάνε... να κάνουν σχέδια.

Κάποια στιγμή λοιπόν αργά, έρχεται η καθαρίστρια, τους βλέπει έτσι αναστατωμένους και με τα μούτρα στη δουλειά και λέει:
-"Τι γίνεται βρε παιδιά, τι πάθατε;"
"Δεν πάμε καλά σαν κυβέρνηση και αλλάζουμε τη... διακόσμηση" της απαντούν.
Σηκώνει τους ώμους η καθαρίστρια διστακτικά
"Τι έχεις" της λένε "γιατί αυτή η αντίδραση;"
-"Τι να σας πω βρε παιδιά" τους απαντάει αυτή. "Εγώ παλιά, πριν έρθω εδώ για δουλειά, δούλευα σε ένα μπορντέλο.
-Όταν δεν πηγαίνανε καλά οι δουλειές δεν αλλάζαμε τα έπιπλα, τις π..τάνες αλλάζαμε".

----------


## geosid

Ένας μπαμπάς μπαίνει στο φαρμακείο μαζί με τον 13χρονο γιο του. Ο γιος βλέπει τα κουτάκια των
προφυλακτικών και ρωτάει:

- Τι είναι αυτά, μπαμπά;

Κι ο μπαμπάς, απαντάει ειλικρινά:

- Αυτά, γιόκα μου, τα λένε προφυλακτικά. Οι άντρες τα χρησιμοποιούν για να κάνουν ασφαλές σεξ.

- Ααα.. κατάλαβα!, απαντάει το αγόρι. Μας έδειξαν και στο σχολείο, στο μάθημα της σεξουαλικής αγωγής.

Μετά κοιτάει ένα πακέτο των 3 και ρωτάει:

- Γιατί έχει μόνο 3 αυτό το πακέτο, μπαμπάκα;

; - Αυτό, αγόρι μου, είναι για τα παιδιά του γυμνασίου. Ένα! για την Παρασκευή, ένα για το Σάββατο κι ένα για την Κυριακή.

Τότε ο μικρός κοιτάει το άλλο πακέτο που έχει μέσα 6.

- Κι αυτό, μπαμπά; Γιατί έχει 6 μέσα;

- Αυτό είναι για τους φοιτητές: δύο για την Παρασκευή, δύο για το Σάββατο και δύο για την Κυριακή.

Τότε ο μικρός βλέπει εκείνο το πακέτο που έχει μέσα 12. Και γεμάτος απορία ρωτάει:

- Κι αυτό, μπαμπά, που έχει μέσα 12;

Κι ο μπαμπάς, αναστενάζει και του εξηγεί:

- Αυτά παιδί μου, είναι για παντρεμένους.
Ένα τον Ιανουάριο, ένα τον Φεβρουάριο....

----------


## geosid

Διαβάστε μια συλλογή από διαλόγους που έχουν ακουστεί σε ταινίες 
του διάσημου έλληνα καλλιτέχνη Γκουζγκούνη. 
Ποιοτικός ελληνικός κινηματογράφος! Τι Φώσκολος και π@παριές... 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 1 
Αλλοδαπή γκόμενα προς Γκουσγκούνη: Fuck me! 
Γκουσγκούνης: Σκάσε μωρή μη σε γ@μήσω! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 2 
Γκόμενα: Θα μου φέρεις λίγο νερό; 
Γκουσγκούνης: Α φιρί φιρί το πας να σε γ@μήσω! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 3 
Γκουσγκούνης: Γεια σας κορίτσια, ξένες είσαστε; 
Γκόμενες: Όχι καλέ, ντόπιες από τη Μυτιλήνη 
Γκουσγκούνης: Α! Δηλαδή λεσβίες! 
Γκόμενες: Εεε όχι και λεσβίες! 
Γκουσγκούνης: Εε αποδείξτε το τότε! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 4 
Γκουσγκούνης: Γυναίκα τι φαϊ έχουμε; 
Γκόμενα: Μακαρόνια... 
Γκουσγκούνης: Τη γ@μησες! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 5 
Ο Γκουσγκούνης, έπειτα από υπόδειξη του σκηνοθέτη, ότι πριν γ@μήσει, 
πρέπει να πει και δυο λόγια για εισαγωγή, ώστε το έργο να έχει πλοκή: 

Έρχεται η γκόμενα στο σπίτι: 
Γκουσγκούνης: Θες αχλάδι; 
Γκόμενα: όχι 
Γκουσγκούνης: έεεε τότε δεν μένει τίποτα άλλο παρά να σε γ@μήσω! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 6 
Είναι ο Γκουσγκούνης σε ένα μπαρ. Η γκόμενα πλένει τα ποτήρια και πίσω της είναι ένα ρολόι Τοίχου. Ο Γκοσγκούνης προσπαθεί να δει την ώρα. Κάνει δεξιά, κάνει και η γκόμενα δεξιά, κάνει αριστερά, και η γκόμενα αριστερά. 
Αυτό γινότανε συνέχεια. Ο Γκουσγκούνης είχε συφιλιαστεί απαίσια, τον βλέπει η γκόμενα και τον ρωτάει: 

Γκόμενα: Γιατί είσαι τσαντισμένος; 
Γκουσγκούνης: Γιατί δεν βλέπω την ώρα να σε γ@μήσω! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 7 
Βγαίνει ο Γκουσγκούνης από τη θάλασσα με μια γκόμενα. Φοράνε και οι δυο στολή. Όταν η γκόμενα πάει να βγάλει τη μάσκα, τη βλέπει ο μεγάλος και 
λέει: Μη βγάλεις τη μάσκα γιατί θα σου πετάξω τα μάτια έξω! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 8 
Ο Γκουσγκούνης έχει ατσαλώσει και λέει στην γκόμενα που την έχει γυρίσει από πίσω: Βάστα τοίχο, γιατί θα ζμπρώξω γερά! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 9 
Ο Γκουσγκούνης, με Γαλλίδα παρτεναίρ σε τσόντα: 
Γαλλίδα γκόμενα: aahhh tres joli! 
Γκουσγκούνης: Τι ζολή μωρή... ψ..λή το λένε! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 10 
Ο Γκουζγκούνης, είναι πρώτη μούρη στο πλάνο και φυσικά πηδάει την γκόμενα. Σε μια στιγμή μουρμουρίζει κάπως δυνατά: 

- Πω, πω, να είχα μια μπύρα τώρα... 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 11 
Ο Γκουζγκούνης είναι και πάλι πρώτη μούρη στο πλάνο και η τύπισσα του κάνει τσ..μπούκι. Σε μια στιγμή τελειώνει ο Γκουζγκούνης, οπότε η 
Tσιμπουκίδου γυρνάει και αρχίζει να τα φτύνει. Η ατάκα που ακολουθεί απογειώνει τον αισθησιασμό της, ούτως ή άλλως, ρομαντικής σκηνής: 

- Τι φτύνεις μωρή; Κουκούτσια έχουν; 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 12 
Χαλάνε τα υδραυλικά μιας γκόμενας. Ο Γκουζγκούνης έρχεται ως υδραυλικός στο σπίτι της στρογγυλοκάθεται στο τραπέζι της κουζίνας όπου έχει μια μεγάλη φρουτιέρα με πορτοκάλια. Παίρνει ένα πορτοκάλι στο χέρι του και ρωτάει όλος αβρότητα: 

- Πορτοκάλι θέλεις; 
Γκόμενα: Όχι. 
- Να σε γ@μήσω θέλεις; 
Γκόμενα: Δεν έχω πρόβλημα. 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 13 
Και πάλι ως υδραυλικός έρχεται στο σπίτι μιας τσαχπίνας. 
Στρογγυλοκάθεται, ως είθισται, στο τραπέζι της κουζίνας όπου ακολουθεί ο εξής διάλογος: 

Γκόμενα: Καφέ θέλεις; 
Γκουσγκούνης: Ναι, απαντά ο Μεγάλος. 
Γκόμενα: Πως τον πίνεις; 
Γκουσγκούνης: Πολλά βαρύ και όχι, με δύο φουσκάλες. 
Γκόμενα: Είσαι και μερακλής! 
Γκουσγκούνης: Έχεις γ@μώ τις κωλάρες, θα σε γ@μήσω! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 14 
Ο Γκουζγκούνης γυρνάει στο σπίτι κουρασμένος (έφτιαχνε υδραυλικά)! 
Aφήνει την τσάντα με τα σύνεργα κάτω. Χαιρετάει βαριεστημένα την γυναίκα του και την ρωτάει: 

Γκουσγκούνης: Τι φαΐ έχει; 
Γκόμενα: Δεν έκανα φαΐ, απαντά εκείνη απολογητικά. 
Γκουσγκούνης: Τι; Δεν έκανες φαΐ; Θα σε γ@μήσω! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 15 
Ο Γκουζγκούνης παίζει τον ρόλο του πατέρα! 
Έρχεται η κόρη του στο σπίτι με μια καινούργια φίλη της. Κάθονται στον καναπέ. Έρχεται και ο Αρχηγός στο σαλόνι και τις βλέπει. Κάθεται και αυτός, χωρίς να πει τίποτα, κοντά τους. Περνάει ένα λεπτό απόλυτης ησυχίας (δεν έχουν ανταλλάξει κουβέντα μέχρι τότε). Ξαφνικά, ο Μεγάλος, γυρνάει προς την φίλη της κόρης του και την ρωτάει: 

Γκουσγκούνης: Τον παίρνεις απ'τον κ..λο; 
Κόρη: Μπαμπά τι είναι αυτά που λες; 
Γκουσγκούνης: Προσπαθώ να σπάσω τον πάγο! 

ΣΚΗΝΗ 16 
Ο Γκουζγκούνης παίζει τον ρόλο του πιτσαδόρου! 

Γκουσγκούνης: Έφερα τις πίτσες. 
Γκόμενες: Μα δε παραγγείλαμε πίτσες. 
Γκουσγκούνης: Παραγγείλατε, δε παραγγείλατε, εγώ θα σας γ@μήσω!

----------


## LostPower

*Πώς λέγεται:*

*Το άρμα μάχης στα Τούρκικα?*
Τσαμπουκά τουτού

*Η έκτρωση στα Ισπανικά?*
Αντίος έμπριος

*Το σπέρμα στα Τούρκικα?*
Τσου-τσουν σιρόπ

*Γιαπωνέζος ουρολόγος?*
Κίταμου Ταούρα

*Αναπηρική σύνταξη στα Τούρκικα?*
Σακάτ μπαξίς

*Δημόσιος υπάλληλος στα Τούρκικα?*
Τεφτέρ τσογλάν

*Το προφυλακτικό στα Τούρκικα?*
Τσουτσούν φερετζές

*Αυτός που είναι θαμμένος στο όρος Σινά?*
Συναχωμένος
*
Χιλιανός ιδιοκτήτης μπαρ?*
Κάρλος Εχομπάρ

*Ρουμάνα ορθοπεδικός?*
Κάκοσι Μινίσκου

*Ο αδερφός του Καραισκάκη?*
Καραιτάβλης[/quote]

*Πώς λέγεται ο superman στην Κρήτη?*
Υπερ κοπέλι!

*Πως λέγεται ο Κωνσταντίνος ο Παλαιολόγος στα χωριάτικα?*
Κώτσος ο βρωμόστομος!

---Edited NetTraptor---- Ευχαριστούμε για το ανέκδοτο... Perm Ban------thanks for the Report-----

----------


## tritsako

Ένα ζευγάρι έχει μόλις κάνει ερωτά για πρώτη φορά στην κρεβατοκάμαρα της
γυναίκας και ξαπλώνουν κι οι δυο εξαντλημένοι κι αγκαλιασμένοι.
Σε κάποια στιγμή τα μάτια του νεαρού πέφτουν πάνω στην κορνίζα που
βρίσκεται
στο κομοδίνο. Είναι μια φωτογραφία ενός άντρα αρρενωπού , με γένια! και
πονηρό χαμόγελο.


" Δεν πιστεύω να είσαι παντρεμένη...." κάνει ο νεαρός " και να είναι o
άντρας σου αυτός? "
" Όχι , χαζουλι, δεν είναι ο άντρας μου! , δεν είμαι παντρεμένη " του
απαντά εκεινη.
" Τοτε κάποιος ιδιαίτερος γκομενος ? " ξαναρωταει εκεινος διστακτικα.
" Οχι , οχι , που παει ο νους σου....."
" Αδερφος , πατερας σου , θειος ? "
" Τς , τς , τς....μαντεψε ξανα " τον τσιγλαει εκεινη!!
" Μμμμ....καποιος φιλος σου αγαπημενος τοτε? " αναρωτιεται πλεον ευλογα ο
νεαρος.


" Οχι βρε χαζούλι, εγω είμαι, πριν την εγχείριση! "

----------


## NetTraptor

::

----------


## JB172

::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τούρκος επιθετικός
Μεσούτ Ταβάζει

Ρωσίδα μανάβησα
Ταμίλα Ταπαζάρευα

Κινέζος νεκροθάφτης
Νασουσείρω Τοκασόνι

Ιταλικά...
Λαμία Βόλο Με Κάρο
Αντί άμμο τσιμέντο

Γαλλικά...
Και σκυλιά και γατιά
Λεμοί μπουκαλιών
Μάτια νεκρών ζουζουνιών και σε κεσέ και σε μπωλ

----------


## mojiro

και λίγα αγγλικά

ΝΑ-Η-Σ πάρτη  ::

----------


## Philip

*Ημερολόγιο Ξανθιάς* 


*Ημέρα 1η*

Αγαπημένο μου ημερολόγιο.

Όλα είναι πακεταρισμένα για την κρουαζιέρα. 
Τα πιο σέξι φορέματά μου και τα είδη μακιγιάζ. 

Έχω εξουθενωθεί! 

*--------------------------------------------------------------* 

*Ημέρα 2η*

Όλη μέρα στη θάλασσα, ήταν υπέροχα, είδα φάλαινες και δελφίνια! 

Γνώρισα και τον Καπετάνιο σήμερα - φαίνεται πολύ καλός άνθρωπος.

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


*Ημέρα 3η*


Σήμερα ήμουν στην πισίνα. Έκανα βόλτα στο κατάστρωμα κι έπαιξα γκολφ.
Ο Καπετάνιος με προσκάλεσε στο τραπέζι του για φαγητό.
Αισθάνθηκα μεγάλη τιμή και πέρασα υπέροχα. 
Είναι πολύ ελκυστικός και περιποιητικός.


*------------------------------------------------------------


Ημέρα 4η*

Κέρδισα 8000 στο καζίνο του πλοίου!

Ο Καπετάνιος μου ζήτησε να φάω μαζί του στην καμπίνα του.
Είχαμε ένα πολυτελές δείπνο με χαβιάρι και σαμπάνια.

Μου ζήτησε να περάσω τη νύχτα μαζί του, αλλά αρνήθηκα.
Του είπα ότι δεν μπορώ να φανώ άπιστη στον άντρα μου.


*-----------------------------------------------------------------


Ημέρα 5η*

Στην πισίνα και σήμερα. Κάηκα απ' τον ήλιο, κι ύστερα πήγα 
στο πιάνο μπαρ για ποτό την υπόλοιπη μέρα.

Ο Καπετάνιος με είδε και με κέρασε αρκετά ποτά. Στ' αλήθεια είναι γοητευτικός.
Και πάλι μου ζήτησε να πάω στην καμπίνα του το βράδυ...

Αρνήθηκα ξανά. Μου είπε ότι αν δεν του δώσω αυτό που θέλει από μένα, 
θα βυθίσει το πλοίο.

Σοκαρίστηκα.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ημέρα 6η*

Σήμερα έσωσα 1600 ζωές.

Δυο φορές...

*---Philip---*

----------


## JB172

Κορυφαίο.  ::

----------


## yorgos

::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Ωραίος ο Phillip.  ::

----------


## JB172

*23 Σημάδια για να καταλάβεις ότι μεγάλωσες......*


1. Βγαίνεις με όποιον απλά στο προτείνει, αντί με όποιον σου αρέσει...

2. Αποκλείεται να κάνεις sex σε παιδικό κρεβάτι....

3. Το ψυγείο περιέχει περισσότερο φαγητό από μπύρα....

4. Έξι η ώρα το πρωί είναι η ώρα που ξυπνάς και όχι η ώρα που πας για ύπνο...

5. Ακούς το αγαπημένο σου τραγούδι στο super market...

6. Παρακολουθείς τον καιρό στις ειδήσεις...

7. Οι φίλοι παντρεύονται και παίρνουν διαζύγιο αντί να τα φτιάχνουν και να χωρίζουν....

8. Οι διακοπές σου από 130 μέρες γίνονται 14...

9. Με τζιν και πουλόβερ δεν θεωρείσαι πια καλοντυμένος/η.......

10. Είσαι αυτός που τηλεφωνάει στην αστυνομία να σταματήσει τα παλιόπαιδα που κάνουν πάρτυ.....

11. Δεν βαριέσαι πια τόσο πολύ τις οικογενειακές συγκεντρώσεις. Μάλιστα βρίσκεις μέχρι και ενδιαφέροντα μερικά πράγματα που λέει η θεία Πίτσα.......

12. Δεν ξέρεις τι ώρα κλείνει το everest.....

13. Ταΐζεις το σκύλο σου ισορροπημένη σκυλοτροφή αντί για Mc Donalds..

14. Πονάει η πλάτη σου όταν κοιμάσαι στον καναπέ.....

15. Δεν κοιμάσαι πια από τις 5 το απόγευμα μέχρι τις 10 το βράδυ...

16. Δείπνο και σινεμά είναι ολόκληρο το ραντεβού αντί για την αρχή του...

17. Πέντε σουβλάκια στις τρείς το πρωί σου χαλάνε το στομάχι αντί να στο φτιάχνουν...

18. Πηγαίνεις στο φαρμακείο για αντιοξειδωτικά αντί για προφυλακτικά και τεστ εγκυμοσύνης.......

19. Ένα μπουκάλι κρασί των 3 ευρώ δεν είναι πια καλό πράγμα....

20. Τρως πρωινό........το πρωί!

21. Η φράση ' Δεν θα ξαναπιώ τόσο!' αντικαθίσταται από τη φράση 'Δεν μπορώ πια να πιω όπως έπινα!'

22. Το 90% του χρόνου που ξοδεύεις μπροστά στον υπολογιστή είναι για δουλειά......

23. Δεν ξεκινάς να πίνεις από το σπίτι για να κάνεις οικονομία στο μπαρ - όπως έκανες παλιά.....

----------


## geosid

Ήταν κάποτε ο Μητσάρας άνεργος και άφραγκος έψαχνε για δουλειά με κύριο προσόν του τις πολλές γνωριμίες που είχε. Πάει στο Σημίτη και του λέει: 
- Κωστάκη βόλεψε με κάπου γιατί έχω μείνει άφραγκος και η γυναίκα μου φωνάζει. 
- Εντάξει ρε Μητσάρα, πάρε μια συστατική επιστολή και πήγαινε στο διευθυντή της Ντασό στη Γαλλία (Κατασκευαστές αεροπλάνων). 
Πάει στη Γαλλία βλέπει το διευθυντή και του λέει: 
- Είμαι ο πασίγνωστος Μητσάρας και μ έστειλε ο Κωστάκης ο Σημίτης για δουλειά. 
- Βεβαίως βεβαίως έχω ειδοποιηθεί κιόλας από τον πρωθυπουργό σας και μου είπε τα καλύτερα λόγια για σας. Για πείτε μου λοιπόν τι γνώσεις έχετε γύρω από τα αεροπλάνα; 
- Τίποτα! 
- Από επιστημονικές γνώσεις; 
- Τίποτα!! 
- Από τεχνικές γνώσεις; 
- Τίποτα!! 
- Από Η/Υ; 
- Σκράπας!!! 
- Καλά και τι ξέρεις; 
- Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή μου αλλά έχω πολλές γνωριμίες!!! 
- Τι να τις κάνω τις γνωριμίες λέει εκνευρισμένος ο διευθυντής αλλά σκέφτεται καλύτερα και αποφασίζει να τον προσλάβει ως θυρωρό μην χαλάσει και τις σχέσεις του με την Ελλάδα. 
Μετά από 1 μήνα δουλειά στο πολυτελές θυρωρείο της Ντασό καταφτάνει μια λιμουζίνα και βγαίνει από μέσα ο Καντάφι. 
- Μουαμάρ!! κολλητέ τι κάνεις εδώ λέει ο Μητσάρας. 
- Μητσάρα λεβεντιά πόσο χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω αλλά εσύ τι κάνεις εδώ; 
- Δουλεύω κανά μήνα εδώ. 
- Εγώ ήρθα να διαπραγματευτώ τιμή για 100 αεροπλάνα. 
- Ε τότε θα τα πάρεις από την εταιρεία μου, τόσα χρόνια φίλοι είμαστε. 
- Αυτό εννοείται σύντροφε και όντως ο Καντάφι αγοράζει 100 αεροπλάνα τρίβοντας τα χέρια του από ικανοποίηση ο διευθυντής. 
Μετά από 3 μήνες καταφτάνει μια λιμουζίνα στο θυρωρείο του Μητσάρα και βγαίνει απο μέσα ο Κλίντον. 
- Μπιλ!!! 
- Μητσάρα!!! Δεν το πιστεύω, τι κάνεις εδώ; 
- Δουλεύω 4 μήνες εδώ. 
- Να φανταστείς ότι μόλις χθες μιλούσαμε με τη Χίλαρυ για σένα ότι χάθηκες ρε αδερφάκι μου. 
- Δουλειές, δουλειές Μπιλάρα μου και αν ήρθες για αεροπλάνα θα τα πάρεις από την εταιρεία μου. Εντάξει; 
- Φυσικά, απαντά ο Κλίντον και παραγγέλνει 300 αεροπλάνα. 
Βλέπει το σκηνικό ο διευθυντής και μένει άναυδος. Πάει στον Μητσάρα και του λέει: 
- Καλά ρε αδερφάκι μου όλους τους ξέρεις; 
- Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος στο πλανήτη που να μην με ξέρει. 
- Σιγά μη ξέρεις και το Πάπα. 
- Με το Πάπα φάγαμε ψωμί και αλάτι μαζί και λες να μην τον ξέρω; 
- Αποκλείεται. 
- Αμα γουστάρεις αφεντικό να βάλουμε ένα στοιχηματάκι, ένα συμβολικό ποσό όμως γιατί είμαι και μεροκαματιάρης ότι αύριο που θα έρθει στη Γαλλία για περιοδεία θα είμαι δίπλα στο βήμα και αγκαλιαστούμε και θα φιληθούμε κιόλας και εσύ θα είσαι απο κάτω να μας δεις. 
- Εντάξει απαντάει ο διευθυντής και φεύγει. 
Την επόμενη μέρα ήρθε ο πάπας χαμός στη Γαλλία για την υποδοχή του και κάτω από το βήμα που θα μίλαγε ο πάπας βρίσκεται όλη η ελίτ της Γαλλίας καθώς και ο διευθυντής της Ντασό και μάλιστα μπροστά μπροστά για να επιβεβαιώσει και το στοίχημα που έχει με τον Μητσάρα. 
Πράγματι βγαίνει ο πάπας υποβασταζόμενος από τον ΜΗΤΣΑΡΑ! Αγκαλιές, φιλιά και κακό με τον Μητσάρα και κάγκελο ο διευθυντής! 
Οπότε εκεί που μίλαγε ο πάπας και έλεγε τα δικά του βλέπει ο Μητσάρας το αφεντικό του να λιποθυμάει. 
Κατεβαίνει κάτω τον αρχίζει στις μπούφλες του ρίχνει νερό για να συνέλθει, συνέρχεται και λέει στον Μητσάρα: 
- Εντάξει ρε Μητσάρα το στοίχημα το έχασα αλλά λιποθύμησα για άλλο λόγο. 
- Για ποιό λόγο ρε αφεντικό; 
- Από πίσω μου καθότανε ο πρωθυπουργός της Μογγολίας και τι μου λέει ρε Μητσάρα; 
- Τι σου λέει ρε αφεντικό; 
- Εκείνος ο τύπος με τη καπελάρα και τη κόκκινη ποδιά ΔΙΠΛΑ απο τον ΜΗΤΣΑΡΑ ποιός είναι;;;;

----------


## geosid

Ένας τύπος σκάλιζε το κήπο του, όταν πέρασε από κει ο μικρός γιος του 
γείτονα: 
-Κύριε Γιώργο, τι είναι αυτό; Τον ρώτησε ο μικρός. 
-Σκαλιστήρι. 
-Εμένα ο μπαμπάς μου έχει 2 τέτοια.... 
Ο άνθρωπος δεν έχασε τη ψυχραιμία του και δεν είπε τίποτα καθώς ο μικρός 
απομακρινότανε φανερά ευχαριστημένος... 
Την επόμενη νάτονε πάλι το πιτσιρικά να περνά από κει. Αυτή τη φορά ο 
τύπος πότιζε το κήπο του. 
-Κύριε Γιώργο, τι είναι αυτό; 
-Ποτιστήρι. Απαντά αυτός λίγο θυμωμένα. 
-Εμένα ο μπαμπάς μου έχει 2 τέτοια...λέει κοροϊδευτικά ο μικρός κι 
απομακρίνεται... 
Την επομένη που ξαναπέρασε ο μικρός από κει βρήκε τον άνθρωπο να 
κατουράει (με το συμπάθιο δηλαδή)=) 
-Κύριε Γιώργο, τι είναι αυτό; τον ρωτάει... 
-Τσουτσούνι είναι...Μη μου πεις πώς ο μπαμπάς σου έχει 2 τέτοια...γιατί 
δε ξέρω και γω τι θα γίνει.... 
-Όχι κύριε Γιώργο, τσουτσούνι ένα έχει αλλά 2 φορές σαν το δικό σου...

----------


## Philip

Στο φανάρι σταματά μια BMW 735, και την πλησιάζει κουτσαίνοντας ένας ζητιάνος με λερωμένα σκισμένα ρούχα, 
ξυπόλυτος, αξύριστος, φαλακρός, χωρίς μισά δόντια, ο οποίος απλώνει το χέρι: 

-Κύριε σας παρακαλώ δώστε μου λίγα λεπτά για να πάρω κάτι να φάω..... 

Ο οδηγός τον κοιτάζει με ξαφνιασμένο βλέμμα, και του λέει:

-Αν θα σου δώσω 50 ευρώ, πες μου την αλήθεια, θα τα ξοδέψεις σε ποτά και τσιγάρα;

-Μα τι λέτε κύριε, είμαι 48 χρονών και ποτέ δεν κάπνιζα, ούτε έπινα.

-Καλά, αν θα σου δώσω 100 ευρώ, θα πας σε μπουρδέλο έ; και θα τα δώσεις όλα στις πουτάνες, έτσι δεν είναι; 

-Μα τι λέτε κύριε, είμαι 48 χρονών, είκοσι χρόνια παντρεμένος με 2 παιδιά, και ποτέ δεν πήγα με άλλη γυναίκα.

-Τότες άκου τι θα κάνουμε. 
Θα σε πάω στο σπίτι μου, και θα πω στη γυναίκα μου να μας σερβίρει ένα πλούσιο τραπέζι και στο τέλος θα σου δώσω και 200 ευρώ.
Συμφωνείς;

-Μα κύριε ντρέπομαι, κοιτάξτε τα χάλια μου, τι θα πει η κυρία σας; 

-Χέστηκα για το τι θα πει η βλαμμένη. 

Εγώ θέλω να δει πως καταλήγουν οι άντρες που δεν καπνίζουν, δεν πίνουν, και δεν πάνε με πουτάνες.....

*---Philip---*

----------


## alsafi

ΚΑΥΣΗ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΩΝ - ΔΙΑΙΤΑ

Τα στοιχεία που δίνουμε είναι αληθινά.

Γδύνοντας την>>
Με τη θέληση της....................................... 12 Θερμίδες
Χωρίς την θέληση της...............................187 Θερμίδες

Ανοίγοντας το σουτιέν της>>
Με τα δύο χέρια............................................ 8 Θερμίδες
Με το ένα χέρι.............................................12 Θερμίδες
Με τα δόντια...............................................85 Θερμίδες

Φορώντας το προφυλακτικό>>
Ερεθισμένος..................................................6 Θερμίδες
Χαλαρός.................................................... 315 Θερμίδες

Προκαταρκτικά>>
Προσπαθώντας να βρείτε την κλειτορίδα της....8 Θερμίδες
Προσπαθώντας να βρείτε το σημείο G...........92 Θερμίδες

Στάσεις>>
Ιεραποστολικό...............................................12 Θερμίδες
'69¨ εσείς από κάτω................................... 78 Θερμίδες
'69¨ εσείς από πάνω.................................. 112 Θερμίδες
Βαρελάκι.....................................................216 Θερμίδες
4x4........................................................... 316 Θερμίδες
Ταρζανάτο..................................................912 Θερμίδες

Φάση οργασμού>>
Στ' αλήθεια................................................112 Θερμίδες
Υποκρινόμενη............................................ 315 Θερμίδες

Μετά τον οργασμό>>
Μένετε ξαπλωμένοι αγκαλιά........................ 18 Θερμίδες
Πετάγεστε από το κρεβάτι............................. 36 Θερμίδες
Προσπαθώντας να δικαιολογηθείτε
που θα γίνετε καπνός................................816 Θερμίδες

2ος γύρος>>
Αν είστε:
20-29 ετών................................................ .36 Θερμίδες
30-39 ετών...................................................80 Θερμίδες
40-49 ετών................................................. 124 Θερμίδες
50-59 ετών.................................................972 Θερμίδες
60-69 ετών............................................... .2916 Θερμίδες
70+.....................................................................ΧΑΡΟΣ

Ντύσιμο>>
Στο χαλαρό.................................................. 32 Θερμίδες
Βιαστικά..........................................................98 Θερμίδες
Με τον πατέρα της να χτυπάει την πόρτα.............1218 Θερμίδες
Με την γυναίκα σας να χτυπάει την πόρτα............3521 Θερμίδες

----------


## JB172

Ήταν τρεις φίλες, η Αννα, η Βαρβάρα και η Γωγώ. Αυτές λοιπόν πήγαιναν κάθε απόγευμα για καφέ. Ένα απόγευμα λοιπόν λέει η Αννα:
- "Κορίτσια, δεν θα πιστέψετε τι μου συνέβη χθες. Ήρθε ο Ανδρέας αργά από την δουλειά του, κατασκοτωμένος από την κούραση και του λέω: Πήγαινε μωρό μου να κάνεις ένα κρύο μπάνιο κι έλα εδώ, να σε ξεκουράσω εγώ! Kι έτσι έγινε. Mέχρι να βγει από το μπάνιο, εγώ είχα φορέσει ότι πιο πρόστυχο εσώρουχο είχα και τον περίμενα. Μόλις βγήκε, του τραβάω την πετσέτα του, τα πιάνω και του λέω: Mωρό μου, τι κρύα αρχ...α είναι αυτά που έχεις; Ελα εδώ να σου τα ζεστάνω εγώ! Kι έγινε κορίτσια της τρελής μέχρι το πρωί!"
- "Θα το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ", λέει η Βαρβάρα.
Την επόμενη μέρα λοιπόν, βρίσκονται πάλι οι τρεις φίλες και κατενθουσιασμένη η Βαρβάρα τους λέει:
- "Αννα είχες απόλυτο δίκιο. Έκανα ακριβώς το ίδιο και είχε... φοβερά αποτελέσματα. Ήρθε χθες ο Βασίλης από τη δουλειά, ψόφιος από την κούραση. Και του είπα: Πήγαινε μωρό μου να κάνεις ένα κρύο μπάνιο κι έλα εδώ σε εμένα να σε ξεκουράσω! Mέχρι να βγει από το μπάνιο, φόρεσα ότι πιο πρόστυχο βρήκα μπροστά μου και μόλις βγαίνει από το μπάνιο, του τραβάω την πετσέτα, του τα πιάνω και του λέω: Mωρό μου, τι κρύα αρχ...α είναι αυτά που έχεις; Έλα εδώ να σου τα ζεστάνω. Kι έγινε της κόλασης μέχρι το πρωί!"
Tότε, σκέφτηκε και η Γωγώ:
- "Γιατί μόνο αυτές; Θα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ!"
Την επόμενη μέρα λοιπόν, θα ξαναβρίσκονταν οι τρεις φίλες. Η Γωγώ όμως είχε περιέργως αργήσει.. Κάποια στιγμή, μετά από πάρα πολύ ώρα, έρχεται η Γωγώ, μαύρη από το ξύλο, γεμάτη μελανιές και γδαρσίματα.
- "Τι έπαθες καλέ;", τη ρωτάνε οι φίλες της.
- "Να, εχθές όταν ήρθε ο Γιάννης από την δουλειά, πεθαμένος από την κούραση, του λέω: Πήγαινε μωρό μου να κάνεις ένα κρύο μπάνιο και έλα μετά εδώ σε εμένα να σε ξεκουράσω. Eν τo μεταξύ, φόρεσα ότι πιο πρόστυχο είχα στο σπίτι".
- "Ε, ωραία και μετά τι έγινε;"
- "Μόλις βγήκε από το μπάνιο, πάω κοντά του, του τραβάω την πετσέτα και του λέω: Mωρό μου, γιατί έχεις ζεστά αρχ...α; O Ανδρέας και ο Βασίλης τα είχαν κρύα!"

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ήταν τρεις φίλες ...


Κρύο σα τα @@ του Ανδρέα και του Βασίλη!!!  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Hταν ένας αιώνιος φοιτητής στη Νομική, ονόματι Παπαδόπουλος. Είχε πλέον μετά από χρόνια περάσει σ' όλα τα μαθήματα εκτός από ένα. Το έδινε, το ξαναέδινε. 
Όμως ο καθηγητής τον έκοβε κάθε φορά. Έτσι αποφάσισε να πάει να βρει τον καθηγητή και να του προτείνει μια διαπραγμάτευση στο θέμα του βαθμού. 
Μπαίνει ένα πρωί στο γραφείο του λοιπόν και του διηγείται την κατάσταση: 
- Ααα, παιδί μου Παπαδόπουλε δεν είναι σωστό το διάβασμά σου γι' αυτό και κόβεσαι! 
- Όχι κύριε καθηγητά δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέτε κι επειδή κουράστηκα με αυτό το μάθημα έχω να σας προτείνω μια συμφωνία. 
- Τι λες τώρα Παπαδόπουλε; 
- Ακούστε με παρακαλώ. Θα σας θέσω ένα ερώτημα. Αν αύριο το πρωί μου 
δώσετε τη σωστή απάντηση δε θα σας ξαναενοχλήσω. Αν όμως όχι θα με 
περάσετε και μάλιστα με βαθμό 10. 
- Παπαδόπουλε, δεν είσαι καλά.. Αυτά τα πράγματα δε γίνονται. 
- Λοιπόν το ερώτημα: 
Τι είναι παράλογο αλλά δεν είναι παράνομο; Τι είναι παράνομο, αλλά δεν 
είναι παράλογο; Τι είναι και παράνομο και παράλογο; Θα τα πούμε αύριο 
κε καθηγητά. 
Ο φοιτητής αφήνει τον καθηγητή να συλλογιέται την ερώτηση... Μια μέρα πέρασε και δεν μπόρεσε να βρει μια άκρη. Κι ας κατέβασε τόμους από την βιβλιοθήκη κι ας πήρε τηλέφωνο συναδέλφους καθηγητές να ζητήσει τη γνώμη τους. Ήρθε το επόμενο πρωί κι ο Παπαδόπουλος συνάντησε τον καθηγητή για μια ακόμη φορά. 
- Κύριε καθηγητά βρήκατε την απάντηση; 
- Ποια απάντηση; Λοιπόν παιδί μου Παπαδόπουλε δεν είσαι καλά. Μόνο και 
μόνο επειδή βαρέθηκα να σε βλέπω πάρε το 10 σου και φύγε από μπροστά μου. 
Ο πτυχιούχος πια φοιτητής βγήκε ευχαριστημένος από το γραφείο του καθηγητή αφήνοντας τον με την απορία... 
- Τι είναι παράλογο, αλλά δεν είναι παράνομο; Τι είναι παράνομο, αλλά δεν είναι παράλογο; Τι και τα δύο; 
Ο καθηγητής μπαϊλντισμένος αποφάσισε να πάει στην καντίνα να πιει έναν καφέ. Εκεί τον πλησιάζει ένας νεαρός φοιτητάκος και του αρχίζει το γλείψιμο: 
- Τι κάνετε κύριε καθηγητά; Πώς είστε; Κάπως συλλογισμένο σας βλέπω. 
Συνέβη κάτι; 
- Να, ήρθε αυτός ο χαμένος ο Παπαδόπουλος και με ρώτησε... 
- Πείτε μου την ερώτηση, μήπως σας βοηθήσω. 

Ο καθηγητής επανέλαβε την ερώτηση στον νεαρό στραβοκοιτώντας τον κάπως κι ευθύς ο φοιτητής απαντά: 
- Ααα να σας πω. 
Το ότι εσείς, 55 χρονών άνθρωπος είστε παντρεμένος με μια 23άρα δεν είναι παράνομο, αλλά είναι παράλογο. 
Το ότι η γυναίκα σας έχει έναν 25άρη γκόμενο δεν είναι παράλογο, αλλά είναι παράνομο. 
Τώρα το ότι εσείς περάσατε τον γκόμενο της γυναίκας σας χωρίς εξετάσεις και μάλιστα με 10, ε αυτό είναι και παράνομο και παράλογο!

----------


## ALTAiR

Klarabel Μου θύμισες το παρακάτω:

Πάει ο Μπάφας στο στρατό.
12 μήνες στο ίδιο στρατόπεδο.
Κάθε μέρα του έλεγε ο διοικητής στην αναφορά:
Μπάφα πες τρεις φορές άλφα.
Μπάφας: Άλφα άλφα άλφα
Δοικητής: Ο διοικητής γαμάει τη γκόμενα του Μπάφα.

Μήνες το ίδιο
Διοικητής: Μπάφα πες τρεις φορές Άλφα.
Μπάφας: Άλφα άλφα άλφα
Δοικητής: Ο διοικητής γαμάει τη γκόμενα του Μπάφα.

Τελευταία μέρα, ο Μπάφας παίρνει το απολυτήριο.
Διοικητής: Μπάφα πες τρεις φορές Άλφα.
Μπάφας: Όχι κύριε διοικητά, απολύθηκα. Σήμερα θα μου πείτε εσείς τρεις φορές Άλφα.
Διοικητής: Άντε ρε Μπάφα να μη σου χαλάσω το χατήρι.
Άλφα άλφα άλφα.
Μπάφας: Ο Μπάφας γαμάει τη γυναίκα του Διοικητή.
Διοικητής: Ρε συ Μπάφα, αυτό δεν πάει!!!
Μπάφας: Πάει δεν πάει, ο Μπάφας τη μαμάει!!!

----------


## senius

*71 Άλυτες Ερωτήσεις.*

01. Από τι υλικό είναι φτιαγμένο το πελεκούδι και καίγεται συνέχεια; 
02. Σε ποια ακριβώς περιοχή του ουράνιου θόλου βρίσκεται το σφοντύλι; 
03. Ποιος και ποτέ ενημέρωσε τον Ταρζάν ότι τον λένε έτσι; 
04. Γιατί ο Donald Duck όταν βγαίνει από το μπάνιο φοράει πετσέτα ενώ κυκλοφορεί τις υπόλοιπες ώρες χωρίς παντελόνι; 
05. Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει επιτέλους Ζαβαρακατρανέμια; 
06. Ποιος είναι επιτέλους ο ανιψιός του Μπάρμπα Μπεν και ποιος του Μπάρμπα Στάθη; 
07. Η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε χώρους εργασίας ισχύει και στις καπνοβιομηχανίες; 
08. Πως λύνει το πρόβλημα με τα οδοντικά σύμφωνα, όποιος μιλάει έξω από τα δόντια; 
09. Μπορεί κάποιος να αποφασίσει οριστικά ότι είναι αναποφάσιστος; 
10. Θα είχε διαφορά αν αντί να τραβάει κανείς ένα ζόρι, το έσπρωχνε; 
11. Όταν κάποιος με μανία καταδιώξεως, καταδιώκεται πραγματικά, λέμε ότι θεραπεύτηκε; 
12. Γιατί τα ντουλάπια στα αστυνομικά τμήματα έχουν κλειδαριές; 
13. Με ποια ακριβώς επιχειρήματα έπεισε ο Νώε τα ψάρια να αφήσουν το νερό και να μπουν στην κιβωτό; 
14. Ποιος ήταν ο αντικειμενικός σκοπός αυτού του Αλέξη όταν κρυβόταν πίσω από τις λέξεις; 
15. Υπάρχει λογική απάντηση στην ερώτηση "Γύρισες"; 
16. Γιατί χρειάζονται πλύσιμο οι πετσέτες του ντους αφού όταν τις χρησιμοποιούμε είμαστε καθαροί; 
17. Αφού ο άνθρωπος προέρχεται από τον πίθηκο γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμη πίθηκοι; 
18. Τι σημαίνει κάθομαι όρθιος; 
19. Οι γοργόνες κάνουν απολέπιση; 
20. Τα ΑΤΜ γιορτάζουν της Αναλήψεως; 
21. Γιατί τις λέμε ατομικές βόμβες αφού σκοτώνουν πολλούς; 
22. Πώς λέγεται ένα αγριογούρουνο όταν είναι ήρεμο; 
23. Ο ΤΕΝ-ΤΕΝ δε θα έπρεπε να λέγεται TWENTY; 
24. Γιατί λέγονται πολύ-θρόνες αφού κάθεται μόνο ένας; 
25. Τι γεύση έχουν τα λυσσακά; 
26. Σε τι τεστ επιδεξιότητας υποβάλλεται ο κώλος ώστε να αποκτήσει τελικά δικαίωμα στο μεταξωτό βρακί; 
27. Υπάρχει επιστημονική εξήγηση γιατί το παρδαλό κατσίκι έχει μεγαλύτερη αίσθηση του χιούμορ από τα υπόλοιπα μονόχρωμα; 
28. Το @ σε τι ακριβώς μοιάζει με το παπάκι; 
29. Δεν είναι σατανική σύμπτωση όποιος βρίσκεται στην τουαλέτα όταν χτυπάς να ονομάζεται "άλλος"; 
30. Ο Κουτρούλης πόσους προσκεκλημένους έχει τελικά στο γάμο του; 
31. Υπάρχει κάποιος ψυχοπαθής που δημιουργεί συστηματικά λάκκους στις φάβες; 
32. Γιατί όταν οι τράπεζες στέλνουν "τελευταία ειδοποίηση" για μια δόση, στη συνέχεια αθετούν την υπόσχεσή τους και ξανασχολούνται μαζί μας; 
33. Τι βύσμα έχει τελικά αυτός ο ουδείς και όλοι τον θεωρούν αναντικατάστατο; 
34. Στην Αφρική πως ονομάζεται το αράπικο φιστίκι; 
35. Πόσο περήφανος για το σώβρακό του είναι ο Σούπερμαν ώστε να το φοράει πάνω από το παντελόνι; 
36. Γιατί του διαόλου η μάνα δε δοκιμάζει να μείνει πιο κοντά; 
37. Τι χρησιμεύει η τρύπα στα ντόνατς; 
38. Αυτός που βρίσκεται παγιδευμένος ανάμεσα στο "γκρεμό" και στο "ρέμα", έφτασε εκεί κολυμπώντας ή σκαρφαλώνοντας; 
39. Αυτός που γράφει το "ακόμα πιο νόστιμο" στις συσκευασίες των γατοτροφών, πώς είναι τόσο σίγουρος; 
40. Τι μέσο χρησιμοποιεί ένα βουνό για να πάει στον Μωάμεθ; 
41. Αυτό το "διαφανές-περιτύλιγμα-με-τις-φουσκάλες-που-κάνουν-τσούκου-τσούκου-και-κάθονται-όλοι-και-τις-σπάνε-σαν-υπνωτισμένοι", ξέρει κανένας πως λέγεται με μία λέξη; 
42. Γιατί οι αριθμοί στο κομπιουτεράκι είναι τοποθετημένοι ανάποδα σε σχέση με τους αριθμούς στα τηλέφωνα; 
43. Αφού λένε πως το κολύμπι κάνει καλό στη σιλουέτα πως εξηγούν τις φάλαινες; 
44. Οι επιγραφές που λένε πως "επιτρέπουν την είσοδο μόνο σε σκυλιά που οδηγούν τυφλούς", περιμένουν να διαβαστούν από τα σκυλιά ή από τους τυφλούς; 
45. Τι εργαλεία έχουν πια αυτά τα "πράσα" και πιάνουν συνέχεια διάφορους εκεί; 
46. Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί ένα "ζαμάνι"; 
47. Aφού τα λαγοπόδαρα φέρνουν τύχη γιατί οι λαγοί καταλήγουν στιφάδο? 
48. Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί ένα 'ζαμάνι'; 
49. Στην ερώτηση 'θέλετε να γίνετε δωρητής οργάνων;' η απάντηση ' πάρτε τα αρχίδια μου ', θεωρείται θετική ή αρνητική; 
50. Πώς λέγεται η φέτα πριν κοπεί? 
51. Aν διασταυρωθεί μια αλογόμυγα και μια χρυσόμυγα θα προκύψει ένα χρυσό άλογο? 
52. Είναι λογικό οι επιγραφές "Ξεπούλημα λόγω διάλυσης" να δείχνουν τόσο ενθουσιώδεις; 
53. Τι μέγεθος πρέπει να αποκτήσει το σαγανάκι για να πάψει να αναφέρεται με υποκοριστικό; 
54. Αυτοί που αποφασίζουν να ακούσουν την καρδιά τους, τι οδηγίες παίρνουν ακριβώς εκτός από το τοκ-τοκ; 
55. Κάποιος που έχει «πουλήσει ακριβά το τομάρι του», σε τι φιλοδοξεί να ξοδέψει τα λεφτά του εκτός από δερματολόγους; 
56. Που ακριβώς είδε το "άλογο" ή τον "κάμπο" αυτός που αποφάσισε να δώσει όνομα στον "ιππόκαμπό"; 
57. Αυτός που έγραψε το στίχο "Σαν την παπαρούνα μοιάζεις, χίλια χρώματα αλλάζεις", τι ακριβώς είχε πάρει; 
58. Αντί να φεύγουμε "σιγά-σιγά" δε θα μπορούσαμε να μείνουμε λίγο ακόμα και μετά να φύγουμε "γρήγορα-γρήγορα"; 
59. Ο Άγιος Παντελεήμονας που αποτελεί το δημοφιλή προορισμό κουτσών και στραβών, είναι τελικά ορθοπεδικός ή οφθαλμίατρος; 
60. Πόσα ραντεβου έχει να θυμηθεί πιά στη ζωή του ένας ελέφαντας ώστε να μας πουλάει τόσα χρόνια μούρη για τη μνήμη του; 
61. Γιατί επιμένουμε να χαιρετάμε πάντα αυτό τον Πλάτανο αφού μας έχει πάντα χεσμένους;
62.Τι εργαλεία έχουν πια αυτά τα 'πράσα' και πιάνουν συνέχεια διάφορους εκεί;
63.Οι επιγραφές που λένε πως 'επιτρέπουν την είσοδο μόνο σε σκυλιά που οδηγούν τυφλούς', περιμένουν να διαβαστούν από τα σκυλιά ή από τους τυφλούς;
64.Πόσο περήφανος για το σώβρακό του είναι ο Σούπερμαν ώστε να το φοράει πάνω από το παντελόνι; 
65.Γιατί του διαόλου η μάνα δε δοκιμάζει να μείνει πιο κοντά; 
66.Η τσαπα-τσούλα, είναι αγρότισσα ελευθέρων ηθών; 
67.Τι χρησιμεύει η τρύπα στα ντόνατς; 
68.Αυτός που βρίσκεται παγιδευμένος ανάμεσα στο 'γκρεμό' και στο 'ρέμα', έφτασε εκεί κολυμπώντας ή σκαρφαλώνοντας;
67.Αυτός που γράφει το 'ακόμα πιο νόστιμο' στις συσκευασίες των γατοτροφών, πώς είναι τόσο σίγουρος;
68.Ποιος και ποτέ ενημέρωσε τον Ταρζάν ότι τον λένε έτσι;
69.Γιατί ο Donald Duck όταν βγαίνει από το μπάνιο φοράει πετσέτα ενώ κυκλοφορεί τις υπόλοιπες ώρες χωρίς παντελόνι;
70.Τι σκατά σημαίνει επιτέλους Ζαβαρακατρανεμιά; 

+1=71.Μπορεί κάποιος να αποφασίσει οριστικά ότι είναι αναποφάσιστος;

 ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Πάει ο μπαμπάς στο κρεβάτι του παιδιού του, για να το καληνυχτίσει και το ακούει να λέει:
- "Θεούλη μου, θέλω να έχεις καλά τη μαμά μου, το μπαμπά μου, τη γιαγιά μου και δώσε χαιρετίσματα στον παππού μου!"
Το ακούει ο μπαμπάς αλλά δε δίνει σημασία! Την επόμενη μέρα χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και είναι η γιαγιά. Πέθανε ο παππούς!
Το ίδιο βράδυ πάει πάλι ο μπαμπάς να καληνυχτίσει το παιδί και ακούει: 
- "Θεούλη μου, θέλω να έχεις καλά τη μαμά μου, το μπαμπά μου και δώσε χαιρετίσματα στη γιαγιά μου!"
Το ακούει ο πατέρας αλλά και πάλι δε δίνει σημασία! Την επόμενη μέρα πέθανε η γιαγιά! Ο πατέρας τα είδε όλα!
Το βράδυ πήγε επίτηδες να κρυφακούσει:
- "Θεούλη μου, θέλω να έχεις καλά τη μαμά μου και δώσε χαιρετίσματα στον μπαμπά μου!"
Με το που το ακούει αυτό ο μπαμπάς τρελαίνεται! Την επόμενη μέρα φεύγει απ' το σπίτι νωρίς για τη δουλειά και γυρίζει αργά το βράδυ ευτυχισμένος που μέχρι στιγμής ήταν ζωντανός! Μπαίνει στο σπίτι καλησπερίζει τη γυναίκα του και της λέει:
- "Συγνώμη αγάπη μου, που άργησα αλλά είχα μια πολύ άσχημη μέρα..."
Και η γυναίκα:
- "Μιλάς εσύ; Εγώ τι να πω που πέθανε ο κουμπάρος μπροστά στην πόρτα μας;;;;"

----------


## ALTAiR

Ω ρε κέρατο!!!

----------


## JB172

Ένας καλόγερος σε κάποια επίσκεψη στην Αθήνα, γυρίζει, γυρίζει και στο τέλος, κουρασμένος, κάθεται σ' ένα καφενείο.
Μια κυρία στο διπλανό τραπέζι τον ρωτάει:
- "Είσαστε αληθινός καλόγερος;"
- "Να σου πω, ράσα φοράω, σε μοναστήρι μένω, σε όλες τις αγρυπνίες και τις ακολουθίες πάω, νηστεύω, προσεύχομαι, έχω γέροντα. Νομίζω ότι είμαι κανονικός καλόγερος... Εσύ τι είσαι;"
- "Εγώ, είμαι λεσβία.... Απ' το πρωί που θα σηκωθώ μέχρι το βράδυ που θα πάω για ύπνο όλο γυναίκες σκέφτομαι. Και στον ύπνο μου όλο γυναίκες ονειρεύομαι. Και για σεξ, μόνο γυναίκες θέλω..."
Μετά από λίγο αδειάζει το διπλανό τραπέζι. Ο καλόγερος έχει πέσει σε σκέψεις.
Ένα ζευγάρι έρχεται και κάθεται δίπλα του. Κι αυτοί σε λίγο, τον ξαναρωτούν:
- "Είστε πραγματικός καλόγερος;"
Και ο καλόγερος:
- "Έτσι νόμιζα, αλλά μάλλον λεσβία είμαι τελικά..."

----------


## ALTAiR

Μπαίνει μια γκομενάρα δίμετρη, σωματάρα στο bar και κάθεται σε ένα τραπεζάκι.
Σηκώνεται μετά από κανά 10λεπτο ένα όμορφο παλληκάρι με το ποτό του και πάει στο τραπέζι της, θα θέλατε την παρέα μου δεσποινίς μιας και πίνουμε και οι 2 μόνοι?
Φωνάζει αυτή έξαλλη και την ακούει όλο το bar: Να πάω μαζί σας και να με πληρώσετε? Δε ντρέπεσαι? Για ποιά με πέρασες?
Κατεβάζει τη μούρη ο τύπος ξανακάθεται στο τραπεζάκι του ντροπιασμένος.

Μετά από 5 λεπτά πάει η γκόμενα στο τραπέζι του: ΒΑσικά είμαι ψυχολόγος και πριν ξεκινήσω μία σχέση έστω και φιλική ήθελα να ξέρω τις αντιδράσεις σου κάτω από πίεση και ντροπή. Συγχαρητήρια πέρασες το τεστ, να καθήσω?

Πετάγεται ο τύπος ουρλιάζοντας: Οχι και 500 ευρώ κυρά μου για μία πίπα...
!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Philip

Στο ίδιο κουπέ ενός τρένου βρίσκονταν ένας Έλληνας και ένας Γερμανός. Απέναντι τους κάθονταν μια γριά 80 χρόνων και μια γκομενάρα 20. 
Την λιγουρεύονταν ο Έλληνας με τον Γερμανό αλλά δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν τίποτα γιατί ήταν η γριά μπροστά. 
Κάποια στιγμή το τρένο περνάει μέσα από ένα σκοτεινό τούνελ και ξαφνικά ΣΠΛΑΑΑΤΣ!! Ακούγεται μια σφαλιάρα που έπεσε. 
Σκέφτεται ο Έλληνας:
- "Άτιμος ο Γερμανός πήγε να βάλει χέρι στην κοπέλα και αυτή τον χαστούκισε."
Σκέφτεται ο Γερμανός:
- "Εγώ την σφαλιάρα κατά λάθος."
Σκέφτεται η κοπέλα:
- "Αυτοί οι δυο μ****ες πήγαν να μου βάλουν χέρι αλλά κατά λάθος το έβαλαν στη γριά."
Σκέφτεται η γριά:
- "Κουφάλα Γερμανέ απ`την Κατοχή στη χρωστούσα!!"

*---Philip---*

----------


## tritsako

Ένας μαύρος περπατά κάπου στη Ν. Αφρική και ξαφνικά βλέπει ένα πορτοφόλι. Το ανοίγει καιβλέπει μέσα $200.000 και ένα διαβατήριο. Το διαβατήριο είχε όνομα Leonardo Di Caprio. Ο μαυρούκος όμως δεν τον ήξερε και έτσι δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα...
"Ωραία!!!"σκέφτεται. Επιτέλους θα την κάνω από αυτή την κωλοχώρα.... Θα πάω στην Ευρώπη! Θα κάνω μια καλύτερη ζωή! 

Πάει λοιπόν στο αεροδρόμιο της Ν. Αφρικής και βγάζει εισίτήριο για Αθήνα. Περνά τον έλεγχο επιβατών χωρις προβλημα. Δεν του είπε κανείς τίποτα. Ποιός ήξερε άλλωστε το Leonardo Di Caprio...στην Αφρικη... 

Φτάνει στην Αθήνα και πάει στον έλεγχο επιβατών. Εκεί λοιπόν είναι ελεγκτές ο Κωστίκας και ο Γιωρίκας. Ο Κωστίκας ανοίγει τις αποσκευές του επιβάτη και ο Γιωρίκας ελέγχει το διαβατήριό του. Κοιτάζει λοιπόν ο Γιωρίκας το όνομα: Leonardo Di Caprio. Κοιτάζει τον επιβάτη: Μαύρος, κατάμαυρος!!!
Γυρνά λοιπόν και λέει στον Κωστίκα: 

- Ρε Κωστίκα, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι;
- Τι θες ρε;
- Ρε συ δε μου λες, ο Τιτανικός βυθίστηκε ή κάηκε?? Hahahahhaha
 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Ήτανε ένα φορτηγό και μετέφερε τρύπες.
Του πέφτει μία τρύπα κάτω.
Κάνει όπισθεν να την πιάσει και πέφτει μέσα.

----------


## papashark

Όταν η Τζέιν πρωτογνώρισε τον Ταρζάν, ένιωσε μια έλξη και εκεί που τoν ρωτούσε για τη ζωή του, τον ρώτησε και πως έκανε σεξ.
- "Ταρζάν δεν ξέρει σεξ", της απάντησε.
Η Τζέιν του εξήγησε τι ακριβώς είναι το σεξ.
Ο Ταρζάν της είπε:
- "Ααα, Ταρζάν χρησιμοποιεί τρύπα στο δέντρο!"
Φρικαρισμένη η Τζέιν, του λέει:
- "Ταρζάν το κάνεις λάθος, αλλά θα σου δείξω πως γίνεται".
Βγάζει τα ρούχα της και ξαπλώνει στο έδαφος.
"Εδώ!", του λέει. "Εδώ πρέπει να το βάλεις!"
Ο Ταρζάν βγάζει το ταρζανοσλίπ, πλησιάζει με μια απίστευτη στύση και της δίνει μια δυνατή κλωτσιά ανάμεσα στα πόδια.
Η Τζέιν κυλιέται σφαδάζοντας για λίγα δεύτερα που φάνηκαν ατελείωτα.
Τελικά συνέρχεται κάπως και στριγκλίζοντας τον ρωτάει:
"ΑΥΤΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ;;;;;"
- "Ταρζάν τσεκάρει πρώτα για μέλισσες!"

----------


## papashark

Κατά τη διάρκεια ενός πρόσφατου ελέγχου κωδικού πρόσβασης, διαπιστώθηκε ότι μια ξανθιά χρησιμοποίησε τον ακόλουθο κωδικό:
"MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofy"
Όταν ρωτήθηκε γιατί χρησιμοποίησε τόσο μεγάλο κωδικό πρόσβασης, είπε ότι:
- "Μα, έπρεπε να είναι τουλάχιστον 8 χαρακτήρες!"

----------


## ALTAiR

Ένας Έλληνας, ένας Τούρκος και ένας Γερμανός ταξιδεύουνε στο γνωστό αεροπλάνο,όταν ξαφνικά αρχίζουνε οι αναταράξεις.
Ξαφνικά, βέβαιοι ότι κάτι κακό θα συμβεί, εμφανίζεται ο έξ' από δω.
Τους λέει, θα σας στείλω όλους στα Τάρταρα.
Σας δίνω όμως μία ευκαιρία.
Θα πετάξετε ένα αντικείμενο ο καθένας κάτω στη θάλασσα, όποιου το βρω έφυγε για τάρταρα, όποιου δε το βρω τη σκαπουλάρει.

Πετάει ο Γερμανός κάτι κρυφά. μετά από 10 λεπτά γυρνάει ο out of here του λέει ορίστε η πινέζα σου, σε 5000 μέτρα βάθος τη βρήκα...

Πετάει ο Τούρκος ένα ζάρι, μετά από 2 λεπτά ο εξ' από δω του φέρνει το ζάρι. Ορίστε το ζάρι σου.

Έχοντας μείνει μόνος του ο Έλληνας πετάει κι αυτός κάτι. Μετά από 3 ώρες προσγειώνεται κανονικά το αεροπλάνο, πάει σπίτι του, όλα κυριλέ.

Τον επισκέπτεται μετά από καμια εβδομάδα ο βελζεβούλης. Ρε φιλαράκο τι στα κομμάτια πέταξες?

Ένα Panadol extra, αναβράζον!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

Δυο ζευγάρια έπαιζαν μπιρίμπα ένα απόγευμα.

Του Νίκου του έπεσαν κατά λάθος κάποια χαρτιά στο πάτωμα και έσκυψε να τα μαζέψει... Έσκυψε κάτω από το τραπέζι να τα μαζέψει και με έκπληξη είδε ανοιχτά τα πόδια της Ρένας, γυναίκας του Γιώργου που δεν φορούσε εσώρουχο. Απόλαυσε το θέαμα και ταραγμένος σήκωσε το κεφάλι.

Κάποια στιγμή πήγε στην κουζίνα να πάρει αναψυκτικά, ακολούθησε και η Ρένα και τον ρώτησε "είδες τίποτε που σου άρεσε όταν έσκυψες;" Έκπληκτος από το θράσος της ο Νίκος, της απάντησε ότι όντως είδε και του άρεσε πολύ. Η Ρένα τότε απάντησε "ωραία, αν θέλεις να το απολαύσεις θα σου στοιχίσει 1000 ευρώ." Χρειάστηκε ένα λεπτό ο Νίκος να συνέλθει, να το υπολογίσει και απάντησε ότι ενδιαφέρεται.

Του είπε ότι ο Γιώργος, ο άντρας της , Παρασκευές δουλεύει απογεύματα και μπορούσε να πάει στις 2 σπίτι της. Παρασκευή 2 η ώρα έμπαινε στο σπίτι της και αφού πέρασαν ένα παθιασμένο απόγευμα, της έδωσε τα 1000 ευρώ και έφυγε.
Στις 6 γύρισε ο Γιώργος σπίτι και μπαίνοντας ρωτάει τη γυναίκα του: "Πέρασε από εδώ ο Νίκος το μεσημέρι;" Πανικόβλητη η Ρένα και ενώ η καρδιά της πήγαινε να σπάσει απάντησε: "Γιατί; χμ, ναι, πέρασε για λίγα λεπτά το μεσημέρι".

"Και σου έδωσε 1000 ευρώ;" ρωτάει ο Γιώργος. Η Ρένα τρομοκρατημένη πλέον τελείως σκέφτεται ότι από κάπου κάτι έμαθε αλλά βρίσκοντας την ψυχραιμία της απαντά: "ναι αγάπη μου έφερε όντως χίλια ευρώ" . Οπότε ο Γιώργος ανακουφισμένος "το ηξερα οτι είναι άνθρωπος εμπιστοσύνης. Ήρθε το πρωί από το γραφείο και μου ζήτησε δανεικά 1000 ευρώ και μου είπε ότι θα περνούσε από το σπίτι το απόγευμα να σου τα αφήσει." 

 ::

----------


## Philip

*Ο παπάς της ενορίας*
Ο καινούργιος παπάς της ενορίας ήταν τόσο νευρικός στην πρώτη του λειτουργία, που δεν μπορούσε να μιλήσει.
Πριν από την επόμενη λειτουργία ρωτάει τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο, τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει για να χαλαρώσει.
Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος τον συμβουλεύει ως εξής:
"Την επόμενη φορά ρίξε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό που θα πιεις και θα δεις πώς θα χαλαρώσεις".
Την Κυριακή ο παπάς ακολουθεί τη συμβουλή και πραγματικά νιώθει ότι θα μπορούσε να κάνει κήρυγμα χωρίς άγχος ακόμα και αν λυσσομανούσε καταιγίδα.
Μετά τη λειτουργία επιστρέφει στο σπίτι του, όπου μετά από λίγο εμφανίζεται ο Διάκος το Αρχιεπισκόπου και του παραδίδει ένα σημείωμα που έγραφε τα εξής :


Αγαπητέ πάτερ,
την επόμενη φορά να ρίξετε μερικές σταγόνες βότκα στο νερό κι όχι μερικές σταγόνες νερό στη βότκα. Σας παραθέτω μερικές παρατηρήσεις, για να μην επαναληφθούν τα σημερινά.
Δεν χρειάζεται να τοποθετείτε φέτα λεμονιού στο χείλος του δισκοπότηρου.
Το κουβούκλιο στην πλευρά της εκκλησίας είναι το εξομολογητήριο, όχι το μπάνιο.
Ο Αρχάγγελος είπε στην Παρθένο: "Χαίρε κεχαριτωμένη", όχι "Γεια σου πιπίνι".
Καλό θα είναι να μην ακουμπάτε στο άγαλμα της Παναγίας πόσο μάλλον να το αγκαλιάζετε και να το φιλάτε με τέτοιο πάθος.
Οι εντολές είναι 10 και όχι 12.
Οι απόστολοι ήταν 12 και όχι 7. Κανείς τους δεν ήταν νάνος.
Δεν αναφερόμαστε στον Ιησού Χριστό και τους αποστόλους ως "Ι.Χ. και Σία".
Ο Ιούδας ήταν προδότης, όχι "σκατορουφιάνος του κερατά" που είπες εσύ στους χριστιανούς.
Ο Χριστός μας είπε στον Πέτρο ότι "πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει τρις, θα με αρνηθείς", δεν του είπε: "Μέχρι να λαλήσουν τα κοκόρια θα μ" έχεις γράψει στ" @ρχίδι@ σου".
Δεν επιτρέπεται να αποκαλούμε την κεφαλή της εκκλησίας μας "Νονό".
Ο αγιασμός είναι για να ευλογούμε, όχι για να δροσίζουμε τον σβέρκο μας.
Ποτέ δεν κηρύττουμε καθισμένοι στα σκαλιά του ιερού και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ακουμπάμε το πόδι μας πάνω στη Βίβλο.
Το αντίδωρο χρησιμεύει για τη Θεία Ευχαριστία όχι ως απεριτίφ που συνοδεύει το κρασί.
Η παρότρυνση να χορέψει το ποίμνιο ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα, δεν χρειαζόταν όμως και να χορέψει γιάγκα γύρω από την εκκλησία.
Και τέλος, την λειτουργία την τελειώνουμε με "Αμήν", όχι με "Ολέ!"
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Αυτός που καθόταν στην άκρη του ιερού και τον οποίο αποκαλέσατε "αδερφάρα" και "τραβεστί με μάξι" ήμουν εγώ!
Τις σκάλες του άμβωνα τις κατεβαίνουμε κανονικά, όχι τσουλήθρα στο κάγκελο.
Ελπίζω αυτά τα λάθη να διορθωθούν την ερχόμενη Κυριακή.

Με τιμή,
Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος

----------


## Philip

Η δασκάλα παρουσιάζει στους μαθητές ενός αμερικάνικου κολεγίου έναν καινούργιο συμμαθητή τους, τον Ιάπωνα Σακίρο Σουζούκι.

Το μάθημα αρχίζει με ερωτήσεις αμερικάνικης ιστορίας.
"Για να δούμε πόσο καλοί είστε" λέει η δασκάλα.
"Ποιός είπε : δώστε μου ελευθερία ή δώστε μου θάνατο?".

Κανείς δε σηκώνει το χέρι του εκτός από τον καινούργιο.
"Ο Πάτρικ Χένρι, το 1775, στη Φιλαδέλφεια" απαντά.
"Μπράβο Σουζούκι. 
Και ποιός είπε : Κυβέρνηση του λαού από το λαό και για το λαό?", ξαναρωτά την τάξη η δασκάλα.
"Ο Άβρααμ Λίνκολν, το 1863, στο Γκέτισμπουργκ", απαντά και πάλι ο Σουζούκι.

Η δασκάλα κοιτάζει αυστηρά την τάξη και λέει: "Ντροπή! Ο Γιαπωνέζος Σουζούκι ξέρει την αμερικάνικη ιστορία καλύτερα από εσάς!".

Τη σιωπή στην τάξη σπάει μια ψιλή φωνή από τα πίσω θρανία :
"Ρε, δε πάτε να πηδηχτείτε όλοι, μα***ες Γιαπωνέζοι!".

"Ποιός το είπε αυτό?" φωνάζει η δασκάλα.
Ο Σουζούκι χωρίς να περιμένει λέει : "Ο στρατηγός ΜακΑρθουρ, το 1942, στη διώρυγα του Παναμά και ο Λι Ιακόκα, το 1982, στη γενική συνέλευση της General Motors". Η τάξη σιωπά.

"Θέλω να ξεράσω" ακούγεται μια ξεψυχισμένη φωνή.
"Ποιός το πε αυτό?" ξαναρωτάει η δασκάλα.
Και ο Σουζούκι πετάγεται πάλι : "Ο Τζόρτζ Μπούς ο πρώτος στον προθυπουργό Τανάκα, το 1991, στη διάρκεια δείπνου στο τόκιο".

Ένας μαθητής σηκώνεται όρθιος και ξεσπάει : "Ρε, δε μας παίρνεις καμία πίπα?"
Και ο Σουζούκι ψύχραιμα : "Μπιλ Κλίντον στη Μόνικα Λεβίνσκι, το 1997, στο οβάλ γραφείο του Λευκού Οίκου".

Δυο τρεις μαθητές ουρλιάζουν: "Αι γα****ου ρε μαλακισμένο Σουζούκι".
Ατάραχος ο γιαπωνέζος : "Βαλεντίνο Ρόσι, Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα μοτοσικλέτας, Ράλι Νότιας Αφρικής, 2002".

Κόλαση στην τάξη, οι μαθητές πετούν καρέκλες, η δασκάλα έχει λιποθυμίσει και ξαφνικά μπαίνει ο διευθυντής : "Ε μα την παναγία, δεν εχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο μπουρδέλο!!!"

Και στο βάθος ακούγεται πάλι η φωνή του Σουζούκι : "Ο πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας Κώστας Καραμανλής, το 2004, στο πρώτο υπουργικό συμβούλιο της κυβέρνησης του!!!!!!"

----------


## quam

Για όποιον δεν το έμαθε αναφέρω πως σταμάτησε η ανακύκλωση ...  ::

----------


## ysam

Thought of the today:

Why is it when your wife gets pregnant,
all her friends rub her belly and say "congratulations!"
But nobody rubs your dick and say's "Good Job"?

----------


## papashark

> Για όποιον δεν το έμαθε αναφέρω πως σταμάτησε η ανακύκλωση ...


Mήπως εννοείς η επιδοτούμενη απόσυρση ?

(αν και σαν ανέκδοτο ακούγεται το σταμάτημα της)

----------


## ALTAiR

> Κατά τη διάρκεια ενός πρόσφατου ελέγχου κωδικού πρόσβασης, διαπιστώθηκε ότι μια ξανθιά χρησιμοποίησε τον ακόλουθο κωδικό:
> "MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofy"
> Όταν ρωτήθηκε γιατί χρησιμοποίησε τόσο μεγάλο κωδικό πρόσβασης, είπε ότι:
> - "Μα, έπρεπε να είναι τουλάχιστον 8 χαρακτήρες!"



Πολύ paparazzi διαβάζεις papashark, papaξαδέρφια είστε?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Για όποιον δεν το έμαθε αναφέρω πως σταμάτησε η ανακύκλωση ... 
> 
> 
> Mήπως εννοείς η επιδοτούμενη απόσυρση ?
> 
> (αν και σαν ανέκδοτο ακούγεται το σταμάτημα της)


Βασικά συνδύασα την επικαιρότητα περί επιδοτούμενης απόσυρσης (ανακύκλωσης) και την παρατήρηση ότι ξαναγράφουμε τα ίδια ανέκδοτα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> ...


H επιδότηση μας λείπει μόνο ....  ::

----------


## Philip

Συζητούσαν δυο φίλοι και κάποια στιγμή λέει ο ένας στον άλλον:
- Έχεις εξομολογηθεί τώρα τελευταία;
- Πού το θυμήθηκες τώρα αυτό ρε;
- Ε, πώς! Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πας.
- Δε θά'σαι καλά ρε! Από το δημοτικό έχω να πάω.
- Ε, νά! Σου το ζητάω σαν χάρη. Να απασχολήσεις για λίγο τον παπά, γιατί
θέλω να πάω με την παπαδιά.
- Πες το ντε! Αν είναι έτσι, να πάω.
Και πήγε. Κι όλο θυμόταν και κάποια άλλη αμαρτία, κι άλλη, κι άλλη. Αλλά
κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξε:
- Παπά μου, τώρα που ξεμολογιέμαι, διαπράττω και νέα αμαρτία.
- Τι εννοείς τέκνον μου;
- Ε, νά! Κάνω πλάτες στον φίλο μου και σε καθυστερώ για να πάει αυτός με
την παπαδιά σου! Ήμαρτον!
Και ο παπάς ήρεμος:
- Η γυναίκα σου ζει;;;
- Ναι πάτερ μου!!!
- Τρέξε γρήγορα σπίτι σου τέκνο μου....γιατί η παπαδιά έχει πεθάνει εδώ και 2 χρόνια!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Συζητούσαν δυο φίλοι και κάποια στιγμή λέει ο ένας στον άλλον:
> - Έχεις εξομολογηθεί τώρα τελευταία;
> - Πού το θυμήθηκες τώρα αυτό ρε;
> - Ε, πώς! Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πας.
> - Δε θά'σαι καλά ρε! Από το δημοτικό έχω να πάω.
> - Ε, νά! Σου το ζητάω σαν χάρη. Να απασχολήσεις για λίγο τον παπά, γιατί
> θέλω να πάω με την παπαδιά.
> - Πες το ντε! Αν είναι έτσι, να πάω.
> Και πήγε. Κι όλο θυμόταν και κάποια άλλη αμαρτία, κι άλλη, κι άλλη. Αλλά
> ...



ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ ΚΑΛΟ!

----------


## NetTraptor

*Γιατί οι άνδρες δεν δίνουν συμβουλές στις στήλες των περιοδικών:* 

Αγαπητέ Γιώργο,

Ελπίζω να μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις! Τις προάλλες, έφυγα για τη δουλειά μου αφήνοντας τον σύζυγό μου στο σπίτι να βλέπει τηλεόραση όπως συνήθως. Δεν είχα απομακρυνθεί πάνω από 500 μέτρα όταν το αυτοκίνητο άρχισε να κάνει διακοπές και έσβησε. Το πάρκαρα στην άκρη και πήγα με τα πόδια πίσω στο σπίτι για να ζητήσω βοήθεια από τον σύζυγό μου.
Όταν μπήκα στο σπίτι δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου! Τον βρήκα στην κρεβατοκάμαρά μας με την κόρη των γειτόνων μας. Εγώ είμαι 52, ο σύζυγός μου 54 και η κόρη των γειτόνων μας 22. Είμαστε χρόνια παντρεμένοι. Όταν άρχισα να τον ρωτάω, μου αποκάλυψε ότι έχει σχέση μαζί της τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες. Του είπα να διακόψει αλλιώς θα έφευγα. Είναι άνεργος τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες και νιώθει άχρηστος και θλιμμένος. Τον αγαπώ πάρα πολύ, αλλά από τη μέρα που του έθεσα το τελεσίγραφο γίνεται όλο και πιο απόμακρος. Δε θέλει να πάει σε σύμβουλο γάμου και φοβάμαι ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτή τη κατάσταση.
Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις?
Μαρία
------
Αγαπητή Μαρία
Όταν ένα αυτοκίνητο κάνει διακοπές και σβήνει μετά από τόσο μικρή απόσταση, αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε διάφορους λόγους. Ξεκίνα ελέγχοντας αν υπάρχουν σκουπίδια στο σωληνάκι του καυσίμου. Αν είναι καθαρό, έλεγξε την πολλαπλή εισαγωγής και επίσης τα καλώδια της γείωσης. Αν τίποτε από αυτά δε σου λύνει το πρόβλημα, τότε μπορεί να είναι ελαττωματική η αντλία βενζίνης, δημιουργώντας χαμηλή παροχή πίεσης στα μπεκ ψεκασμού.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα

Γιώργος

----------


## Philip

Ένας άντρας πέθαινε και η γυναίκα του ήταν πάνω από το
κρεβάτι του και του κρατούσε τρυφερά στο χέρι στις
τελευταίες του στιγμές. Κάποια στιγμή αυτός ψιθυρίζει.
- Μαρία...
- Τι είναι Σωτήρη μου...
- Πρέπει να σου εξομολογηθώ κάτι...
- Όχι! Σωτήρη μου δεν θέλω να μου εξομολογηθείς!
- Μα είναι σημαντικό Μαρία μου!
- Τι Σωτήρη μου;
- Να! Σε απατούσα Μαρία μου και με την γειτόνισσα
και με την κουμπάρα μας και με την ξαδέλφη σου την
Ευτέρπη.
- Το ξέρω Σωτήρη μου το ξέρω! Για αυτό κι εγώ σε
δηλητηρίασα!

----------


## Philip

Πρώτη νύχτα του γάμου ! Η γυναίκα στον άνδρα της :
- Γιώργο , σήμερα Θα κάνουμε έρωτα όσες φορές θέλω , μέχρι που να βαρεθώ .
- Ό ,τι πεις αγάπη μου .
Ξάπλωσαν και άρχισαν ! Αφού το έκαναν δύο φορές , σταμάτησε ο σύζυγος .
- Γιώργο , είπαμε όσες φορές θέλω .
Πάλι ο Γιώργος .
- Γιώργο , είπαμε όσες φορές θέλω .
Ξανακάνει κουράγιο ο Γιώργος , το έκαναν άλλη μια φορά και έτοιμος πλέον να καταρρεύσει της λέει ότι δεν μπορεί άλλο και ότι πρέπει να κοιμηθεί .
Εκείνη συνεχίζει και λέει :
- Γιώργο , είπαμε όσες φορές θέλω !
Κάνοντας άλλη μια προσπάθεια και ύστερα από πολύ ώρα τελείωσε άλλη μια φορά ο Γιώργος και σηκώθηκε να πάει στο μπάνιο .
Η γυναίκα του περίμενε 5 λεπτά , 10 λεπτά , μισή ώρα , στο τέλος σηκώθηκε να πάει να δει τι έπαθε ο Γιώργος .
Πηγαίνει στο μπάνιο και βλέπει το Γιώργο να είναι μπροστά στη λεκάνη να κάνει το σταυρό του και να λέει :
- Βγες πουλάκι μου , δε θα γα**σεις , θα κατουρήσεις .

----------


## Philip

Μια ηλιόλουστη μέρα πάει ο Χρήστος στο σπίτι του Γιάννη. Χτυπάει το κουδούνι και του ανοίγει η γυναίκα του Γιάννη.
Γεια σου Πόπη, ο Γιάννης που είναι;
Γεια σου Χρήστο, δεν ξέρω, όμως αν θέλεις μπορείς ευχαρίστως να τον περιμένεις.
Ναι αμέ, αν κεράσεις και καφέ περιμένω.
Έλα, έλα Χρήστο πέρασε.
Αφού περίμενε ο Χρήστος και άρχισε να βαριέται λέει:
Πόπη μου με συγχαρείς αλλά τόση ώρα που σε βλέπω με έχεις ανάψει. Να σου δώσω 100.000 δρχ. να μου δείξεις το βυζί σου;
Η Πόπη κοκκίνισε, πρασίνισε, αλλά τα 100.000 δρχ. είναι καλό ποσό για να δείξω το βυζί μου σκέφτηκε.
Με φέρνεις σε δύσκολη θέση Χρήστο μου αλλά αν μου δώσεις τα λεφτά ναι γιατί όχι.
Πάρε Πόπη μου, να πάρτα.
Βγάζει το βυζί της λοιπόν.
Τώρα ο Χρήστος άναψε για τα καλά.
Να σου δώσω άλλα 100.000 δρχ. να μου δείξεις και το άλλο βυζί σου;
Ναι μια που είδες το ένα στο άλλο θα κολλήσουμε; Δώσε μου τα λεφτά.
Να καλή μου, πάρε, άντε βγάλτο έξω!
Τσουπ να και και το άλλο το βυζόμπαλο πετάχτηκε μπρος στα μάτια του Χρηστάρα.
Μετά από λίγο μια που περνούσε η ώρα λέει ο Χρήστος:
- Πόπη μου πάω να φύγω τα λέμε.
Μισή ώρα αργότερα να και ο Γιάννης...
Τι γίνεται Ποπίτσα μου;
Καλά Γιάννη μου ήρθε από εδώ και Χρήστος, σε περίμενε λίγο και μετά έφυγε.
Ναι! Ποπίτσα μήπως σου έδωσε τα 200.000 δρχ. που μου χρωστάει;

----------


## Neuro

[attachment=0 :: dtgvpuw]OOOOps.jpg[/attachment :: dtgvpuw]
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

> [attachment=0:18wwizqq]OOOOps.jpg[/attachment:18wwizqq]


Δεν υπάρχει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Σιγοπεθαίνει ένας Εβραίος έμπορος και όπως κείτεται στο κρεβάτι του λέει:
Που είναι ο γιός μου ο Αβραάμ?
Έρχεται ο Αβραάμ τον φιλάει τον αγκαλιάζει κλπ κλπ
Η Judith? Που είναι η Judith?
Έρχεται η κόρη του αγκαλιές κλάματα φιλιά κλπ
O Ισαάκ? Που είναι ο Ισαάκ?
Έρχεται ο Ισαάκ τα ίδια.
Ο Ιωάννης που είναι?
Εδώ είναι και ο Ιωάννης λέει η γυναίκσ του.

ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ???????

----------


## JB172

Ενας τσιγκούνης παίρνει τηλέφωνο σε μια εφημερίδα για να κανονίσει τα σχετικά με την δημοσίευση του θανάτου της γυναίκας του.
- "Ναι, γεια σας. Θα ήθελα να σας δώσω να δημοσιεύσετε ένα κείμενο σχετικά με τον θάνατο της γυναίκας μου".
- "Ξέρετε κύριε η χρέωση είναι με την λέξη, η οποία στοιχίζει 5 ευρω η μία".
- "Χμμμμ", σκέφτεται ο τσιγκούνης. "Τότε γράψτε... Μαρία πέθανε".
- "Ξέρετε κύριε, δεν μπορείτε να βάλετε τόσο μικρό κείμενο, το ελάχιστο είναι πέντε λέξεις".
Το σκέφτεται λίγο ο τσιγκούνης και του λέει:
- "Βάλτε τότε... Μαρία πέθανε, πωλείται Fiat Punto"

----------


## JB172

Ένας Έλληνας πεθαίνει και φτάνει στη ρεσεψιόν της Κόλασης. Ο υπάλληλος του ανακοινώνει ότι επειδή είναι υπήκοος χώρας-μέλους της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, μπορεί να διαλέξει μία από τις κολάσεις των χωρών-μελών.
Σκέφτεται λίγο και αποφασίζει να πάει στη Γερμανική:
- "Οργανωμένη χώρα", λέει, "τόσα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα τι κατάλαβα. Mου βγάλανε το λάδι. Τουλάχιστον, ας πάρω μυρωδιά του τι σημαίνει Ευρώπη, έστω και στην κόλαση".
Φτάνει λοιπόν μπροστά στην πύλη της γερμανικής κόλασης. Μαύρο μάρμαρο, καλογυαλισμένο, σιδερένια πύλη και ψηλά γράφει με μεγάλα γράμματα ΚΟΛΑΣΗ στα γερμανικά. Χτυπάει. Του ανοίγει ένας άψογα ντυμένος υπάλληλος και τον ρωτά τι θέλει.
- "Να δω πώς είναι", του απαντά εκείνος.
- "Ούτε να το σκέφτεστε!", του απαντά ο υπάλληλος! "Όλη την ημέρα μας δέρνουνε με κάτι τεράστια μαστίγια και το βράδυ μας βάζουν σε κάτι τεράστια βαρέλια γεμάτα σκατά!! Φρίκη! Φρίκη!"
Όπου φύγει-φύγει ο Ελληνας. Στη συνέχεια δοκιμάζει τις υπόλοιπες κολάσεις, τα ίδια. Έτσι απογοητευμένος, καταφεύγει στην έσχατη λύση, την ελληνική κόλαση! Φτάνει λοιπόν έξω από την πύλη. Μία πύλη εγκαταλειμμένη, βρώμικη, όπου στο ψηλότερο σημείο της υπάρχει με μεγάλα φωσφορίζοντα γράμματα η λέξη ΚΟΛΑΣΗ. Το Κ και το Λ φυσικά δεν ανάβουν. Έτσι η επιγραφή γράφει ΟΑΣΗ.
- "Ελληνική ανοργανωσιά...", μουρμουρίζει.
Όσο πλησιάζει, ακούει κάτι περίεργους θορύβους... Μοιάζουν με μουσική. Πλησιάζει περισσότερο. Η μουσική πλέον ακούγεται ολοκάθαρα. Μπουζούκια, μπαγλαμάδες κλπ. Χτυπάει... Του ανοίγει ένας τύπος κρατώντας μία μπουκάλα στο χέρι, τύφλα στο μεθύσι, και τον ρωτά τι θέλει.
- "Ήρθα να δω πώς είναι", του λέει και βάζει το κεφάλι του μέσα.
Τραπέζια, κάπνα, κάτι γκόμενες χορεύουν πάνω στα τραπέζια τσιφτετέλια, νταούλια... Γενικώς, μπάχαλο.
Τρελαίνεται ο τύπος:
- "Καλά ρε φίλε, τι γίνεται εδώ;"
- "Aσε φίλε, χάλια!", του λέει ο μεθυσμένος. "Η κατάσταση είναι δραματική εδώ πέρα. Μας δέρνουν όλη μέρα με κάτι τεράστια μαστίγια και το βράδυ μας βάζουν σε κάτι τεράστια βαρέλια με σκατά.
- "Πλάκα μου κάνεις;;;", απαντάει ο πεθαμένος. "Εδώ πίνετε και γλεντάτε!"
- "Εεε, ξέρεις πώς είναι μωρέ εδώ στην Ελλάδα... Τη μία δεν έχουμε σκατά, την άλλη χαλάνε τα μαστίγια..."

----------


## dazyraby

Πεθαίνει ένας τυπάκος και πάει καρφί κόλαση 
 Εκεί που καθόταν του λέει ο σατανάς "Ρε συ πολύ σκυθρωπος φαίνεσαι" 
 Άπαντα ο τυπάκος εμβρόντητος "Ε όσο να ναι κόλαση - τι με περιμένει... αναθεωρω ταλάθη που με έφεραν εδώ..."
 Σατανάς - "Ίσως να μην είναι τόσο άσχημα όσο νομίζεις... - να σου πω καπνίζεις ?" 
 Τύπος - "Ε Κανά πακετάκι τη μέρα το κάπνιζα.."
 Σατανάς - "Τις Δευτέρες έχουμε ημέρα καπνίσματος με τα καλύτερα τσιγάρα απόόλο τον κόσμο - για καρκίνο μη φοβάσαι, ήδη νεκρός είσαι"
 Ο τύπος ανασκουμπώνεται λίγο ανακουφισμένα... 
 Σατανάς - "Πίνεις?"
 Τύπος - "Ε όλο και κανά ουισκάκι χτύπαγα κάτω..."
 Σατανάς - "Τις Τρίτες είναι μέρα ποτού, με τα καλύτερα και ποιο ακριβά ποτά του κόσμου. Για συκώτια μη φοβάσαι, νεκρός είσαι..." 
 Ο τύπος παίρνει λίγο τα πάνω του πλέον !!
 Σατανάς - "Τζογάρεις ?"
 Τύπος - "Για να μαι ειλικρινής, μετανιώνω που άφησα την οικογένεια μου στο δρόμο,εξαιτίας του πάθους μου για το καζίνο, αλλά ναι τζογάριζα..." 
 Σατανάς - "Τετάρτες στρώνουμε χαρτάκι και όσοι 8ελουν μπαρμπουτάκι - και ναχρεοκοπήσεις στα @@@ σου..."
 Ο τύπος τώρα μέσα του λεει - ρε δεν είναι κι άσχημα , καλά που ηρθα εδώ....
 Σατανάς - "Κανά τσιγαριλίκι έκανες, πες αληθεια?" 
 Τύπος - "Ναι έπινα κανά ζωνιανιό που και που..."
 Σατανάς - "Πέμπτες ημέρα ναρκωτικών, οι καλύτερες κόκες από Κολομβία , τα πάντα...και να εθιστεις τι σε νοιάζει. Νεκρός είσαι."
 Ο τύπος πλέον είναι με χαμόγελο πλατύ και στα όρια της ευτυχίας... 
 Σατανάς *- "Να σου πω, μεταξύ μας, τον έπαιρνες που και που από πίσω ??"*
 Τύπος - "*Α σατανά μου όλες τις αμαρτίες έχω κάνει, αλλά αυτό ΠΟΤΕ*."
 Σατανάς - "Χμμμ... τότε οι Παρασκευές θα 'ναι ζόρικες"

----------


## JB172

Ένας άντρας επιβιβάστηκε στο αεροπλάνο από Λονδίνο για Νέα Υόρκη και τη στιγμή που καθόταν στη θέση του πρόσεξε μια εντυπωσιακά όμορφη γυναίκα να μπαίνει επίσης στο αεροσκάφος. Η γυναίκα κατευθύνθηκε προς το μέρος του και κάθισε στη διπλανή του θέση. Ενθουσιασμένος εκείνος για την καλή του τύχη, αποφάσισε να της πιάσει αμέσως την κουβέντα:
- Καλησπέρα! Επαγγελματικό ταξίδι ή διακοπές;
Η γυναίκα γύρισε προς το μέρος του και αποκρίθηκε χαμογελώντας:
- Πηγαίνω στο ετήσιο συνέδριο νυμφομανών ... της Νέας Υόρκης.
O άντρας ξεροκατάπιε. Η πιο ωραία γυναίκα του κόσμου καθόταν δίπλα του και πήγαινε σε συνέδριο νυμφομανών! Προσπαθώντας να διατηρήσει τη ψυχραιμία του, συνέχισε όσο πιο ήρεμα μπορούσε:
- Χμμμ... Θαυμάσια. Ως ακροάτρια ή έχετε κάποιο ενεργό ρόλο;
- Είμαι μία από τους ομιλητές. Χρησιμοποιώ την εμπειρία μου για να καταρρίψω ορισμένους μύθους γύρω από τη σεξουαλικότητα.
- Ενδιαφέρον! Και ποιοι μύθοι είναι αυτοί;
- Ένας μύθος είναι ότι οι Αφροαμερικανοί είναι οι πιο «προικισμένοι» από τη φύση άντρες, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα αυτό το χάρισμα το έχουν οι Ινδιάνοι. Επίσης, οι Γάλλοι θεωρούνται οι καλύτεροι εραστές, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα αυτή η ιδιότητα ανήκει σε όσους έχουν ελληνική καταγωγή. Διαπίστωσα επίσης ότι οι καλύτεροι, σε όλες γενικά τις κατηγορίες, είναι οι Ιρλανδοί.
Στο σημείο αυτό η γυναίκα σταμάτησε, κοκκίνισε και φαινόταν να νιώθει άσχημα.
- Συγγνώμη. Σας μιλάω για πολύ ιδιαίτερα θέματα χωρίς να ξέρω καν το όνομά σας...
- Μαύρο Φτερό το μικρό μου, επίθετο Μακναμάρα, το γένος Παπαδόπουλου!

----------


## JB172

Ο υπουργός κάνει περιοδεία. Επισκέπτεται ένα σχολικό συγκρότημα και ακούει τα παράπονα των δασκάλων και των μαθητών:
- Κύριε υπουργέ, δεν έχουμε πετρέλαιο για θέρμανση και έρχεται βαρύς χειμώνας...
- Κύριε υπουργέ, δεν μας χωράνε οι αίθουσες, τα μισά θρανία είναι χαλασμένα, τα περισσότερα τζάμια είναι σπασμένα...
Αφού ακούει διάφορα τέτοια ... τους λέει:
- Μην ανησυχείτε όλα θα γίνουν το συντομότερο δυνατόν.

Μπαίνει στην μερσεντές και πάει στον επόμενο σταθμό, στις τοπικές φυλακές.
Ακούει και εκεί πολλά παράπονα.
- Κύριε υπουργέ, θέλουμε καλύτερο φαγητό, περισσότερα κλινοσκεπάσματα, πιο πολύ προσωπικό γιατί δεν επαρκούμε...
- Θα γίνουν όλα όσα ζητάτε, μην ανησυχείτε.

Μπαίνει στην Μερσεντές και καθώς φεύγουν αρχίζει να δίνει οδηγίες στον γραμματέα του.
- Λοιπόν, Κωστάκη. Στο σχολείο στείλε ένα συνεργείο να μπαλώσει μερικές τρύπες, και να βάλει μερικά τζάμια, αλλά τίποτε άλλο. Μετά στείλε ένα συνεργείο στις φυλακές να φτιάξει: πισίνα, χαμάμ, τζακούζι, σάουνα, αίθουσα για διασκέδαση με 50άρα τηλεόραση, φλίπερ...

Μένει κάγκελο ο γραμματέας.
- Μα κύριε υπουργέ, τί είναι αυτά που λέτε;

Και απαντά ο υπουργός:
- Κοίτα Κωστάκη. Σχολείο πήγαμε και δεν θα ξαναπάμε. Στην φυλακή όμως δεν ξέρεις πότε θα μπούμε... Κατάλαβες;

----------


## JB172

Είναι τρεις ξανθιές σε ένα νησί.
Απέναντι βλέπουν ξηρά, και ένα εμπορικό κέντρο και όλες θέλουν να πάνε εκεί.
Ξαφνικά βρίσκουν ένα λυχνάρι με τζίνι.
Το τζίνι δίνει σε κάθε μια τους από μία ευχή.
Η πρώτη ξανθιά εύχεται να γίνει η πιο γρήγορη κολυμβήτρια του κόσμου. Μετά πέφτει στο νερό, και κολυμπάει προς το εμπορικό κέντρο, αλλά την τρώνε οι καρχαρίες.
Η δεύτερη ξανθιά εύχεται να γίνει η καλύτερη κολυμβήτρια του κόσμου. Αμέσως πέφτει στο νερό αλλά την τρώνε και αυτήν κάτι κροκόδειλοι.
Η τρίτη εύχεται να γίνει καστανή. Τότε περνά την γέφυρα και πηγαίνει απέναντι.

----------


## JB172

Μια γυναίκα κάνει μια απρόσκλητη επίσκεψη στο σπίτι του παντρεμένου γιου της. Χτυπάει το κουδούνι και μπαίνει μέσα. Ξαφνικά παθαίνει σοκ βλέποντας τη νύφη της ξαπλωμένη στον καναπέ, εντελώς ...
γυμνή. Ρομαντική μουσική και η μυρωδιά αρώματος να γεμίζει την ατμόσφαιρα:

- Τι κάνεις; τη ρωτάει.

Η πανέμορφη νύφη της ντροπιασμένη, απαντάει:

- Περιμένω τον άντρα μου να γυρίσει απ' τη δουλειά.

- Μα είσαι ολόγυμνη! λέει η πεθερά.

- Αυτό είναι το φόρεμα του έρωτα, της εξηγεί η νύφη.

- Φόρεμα του έρωτα; Μα αφού είσαι γυμνή!

- Του άντρα μου του αρέσει πολύ αυτό το φόρεμα, της εξηγεί. Κάθε φορά που με βλέπει μ' αυτό το φόρεμα, γίνεται ρομαντικός.

Η πεθερά φεύγει από το σπίτι με ένα μειδίαμα στο πρόσωπό της. Μόλις φτάνει σπίτι της, γδύνεται, κάνει μπάνιο, βάζει το καλύτερο άρωμά της, χαμηλώνει τα φώτα, βάζει ένα CD με ρομαντική μουσική και ξαπλώνει στον καναπέ περιμένοντας το σύζυγό της να επιστρέψει. Εκείνος φτάνει εντέλει. Μπαίνοντας στο σπίτι τη βλέπει ξαπλωμένη προκλητικά στον καναπέ:

- Τι κάνεις; τη ρωτάει.

- Αυτό είναι το φόρεμα του έρωτα, του ψιθυρίζει, αισθησιακά.

- Θέλει σιδέρωμα, της λέει. Τι θα φάμε;

----------


## dazyraby

προτείνω 7 μέρες ban για κρύα ανέκδοτα ...... ΛΟΛΟΛΟΛΟΛΛ

----------


## alsafi

Ένας άντρας μέσα σε ένα αερόστατο συνειδητοποιεί ότι έχει χαθεί. Μειώνει ύψος και βλέπει έναν άλλο άντρα από κάτω...Κατεβαίνει κι άλλο και φωνάζει: 
- Συγγνώμη, μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; Υποσχέθηκα σε ένα φίλο ότι θα τον συναντούσα εδώ και μια ώρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πού είμαι.
Ο άντρας από κάτω του απαντάει: 
- Είσαι σε ένα αερόστατο ζεστού αέρα σε ύψος περίπου δεκαπέντε μέτρων. Βρίσκεσαι στις 38 μοίρες ανατολικά γεωγραφικό μήκος και στις 23 μοίρες βόρεια γεωγραφικό πλάτος.
- Μήπως είσαι κομπιουτεράς; ρωτάει ο αιωρούμενος. 
- Ναι, είμαι, λέει εκείνος στο έδαφος, πώς το κατάλαβες;
- Κοίτα, ό,τι μου είπες είναι τεχνικά σωστό, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι να κάνω με την πληροφορία που μου έδωσες και το γεγονός παραμένει ότι είμαι ακόμα χαμένος. Ειλικρινά, δε με βοήθησες και πολύ ως τώρα. Ο από κάτω λέει: 
- Kι εσύ πρέπει να είσαι manager. 
- Πράγματι! Εσύ πώς το κατάλαβες;
- Κοίτα, δεν ξέρεις πού είσαι, ούτε πού πας. Έχεις ανέλθει στο ύψος σου χάρη σε μια μεγάλη φούσκα. Έδωσες μια υπόσχεση πού δεν γνωρίζεις πώς να την κρατήσεις, και περιμένεις από τους από κάτω σου να λύσουν τα προβλήματά σου. Το θέμα είναι ότι βρίσκεσαι ακριβώς στην ίδια κατάσταση όπου βρισκόσουν πριν με ρωτήσεις, αλλά, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, τώρα μοιάζει να είναι δικό μου σφάλμα.

----------


## NetTraptor

To Forum έχει Internet.

----------


## klarabel

Αυτό δεν είναι ανέκδοτο. Η ταινία είναι ανέκδοτη.
Είναι η νέα υπερπαραγωγή με 3D και Dolby Digital. Μην την χάσετε.
Οποιαδήποτε ομοιότητα με πρόσωπα ή ονοματα είναι εντελώς συμπτωματική !!!!

Επι τη ευκαιρία χρόνια πολλά σε όλους Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα, να είστε καλά και για όσους ταξιδέψουν με προσοχή και καλή επάνοδο.

Η ταινία είναι εδώ: http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1270210277828RA74

----------


## NetTraptor

*ΠΩΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ:*

*Δερματολόγος: Γιαφαγούρα*
*Πλαστικός χειρούργος: Γιαφιγούρα*
*Οφθαλμίατρος: Γιαθολούρα*
*Λογοθεραπευτής: Γιαμουρμούρα*
*Διαιτολόγος: Γιαλιγούρα*
*Γαστρεντερολόγος: Γιακαούρα*
*Ουρολόγος: Γιακατούρα*
*Ορθοπεδικός: Γιακαμπούρα*
*Γυναικολόγος: Γιαμουνάρα*

ΤΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## JB172

Ένας 40άρης οικογενειάρχης ψωνίζει στο σούπερ μάρκετ.
Κάποια στιγμή παρατηρεί μια εντυπωσιακή ξανθιά και ασυναίσθητα τη χαζεύει.
Η ξανθιά του γυρίζει το βλέμμα. Την ξανακοιτάζει πιο έντονα, τον κοιτάζει και αυτή.
Aυτό τραβάει κάμποση ώρα ...
και αποφασίζει να της μιλήσει:
- "Συγνώμη", της λέει, "μήπως γνωριζόμαστε;"
- "Βέβαια", του απαντάει. "Ένα από τα παιδιά μου είναι δικό σας!"
Ο τύπος σαστίζει, σκέφτεται και ξαφνικά θυμάται τη μοναδική φορά που απάτησε τη γυναίκα του.
Τη ρωτάει λοιπόν:
- "Μήπως είστε εκείνη η στριπτιζέζ που είχανε καλέσει σε ένα μπάτσελορ πάρτυ στην Πεύκη πρόπερσι την άνοιξη και είχαμε καταλήξει να κάνουμε άγριο σεξ στην κουζίνα;
Μου είχατε δέσει τα χέρια με χειροπέδες και μου χώσατε και ένα καρότο στον κ....!
Συνοφρυωμένη αυτή του απαντάει:
- Όχι, είμαι η φιλόλογος του γιου σας...

----------


## alsafi

*Προς κάθε γυναικα
*
“Το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο πλησιάζει, έτσι και εμείς λαμβάνουμε δραστικά μέτρα όσο αφορά την γυναικεία παρουσία κατά τη διάρκεια των αγώνων.

ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ

1) Από τις 11 Ιουνίου μέχρι τις 11 Ιουλίου, θα πρέπει να ενημερώνεσαι για τα του Παγκοσμίου Κυπέλλου, διαβάζοντας εφημερίδες, έτσι ώστε να μπορείς να μπαίνεις στις συζητήσεις που θα κάνουμε.

Αν δεν το κάνεις, τότε θα σε κοιτάζουμε παράξενα η απλά θα σε αγνοούμε. ΜΗΝ παραπονεθείς αν δεν σου δίνουμε προσοχή.



2) Κατά τη διάρκεια του Παγκοσμίου Κυπέλλου, η τηλεόραση θα είναι δική μου, δική μου και μόνο δική μου, για όλες τις ώρες.



3) Μπορείς να περάσεις μπροστά από την τηλεόραση κατά τη διάρκεια κάποιου αγώνα, εφόσον το κάνεις σέρνοντας στο πάτωμα και χωρίς να με ενοχλήσεις.

Αν αποφασίσεις να σταθείς γυμνή μπροστά από την τηλεόραση, φρόντισε να βάλεις κανένα ρούχο αμέσως μετά, μπας και αρπάξεις κανένα κρυολόγημα και σε τρέχω στους γιατρούς, γιορτινές ημέρες.



4) Κατά τη διάρκεια των αγώνων, θα είμαι κουφός, τυφλός και δεν θα μιλώ, εκτός και αν χρειάζομαι ποτό η κάτι για να φάω.

Μην περιμένεις να σε ακούσω, να ανοίξω την πόρτα, να απαντήσω το τηλέφωνο κ.π.λ



5) Θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να έχεις ΠΑΝΤΑ στο ψυγείο 2 εξάδες, και επίσης κάτι για να τσιμπάμε.

Και σε παρακαλώ μην κάνεις καμιά γκριμάτσα μπροστά σε φίλους μου, όταν θα έρχονται για τα παιχνίδια. Για αντάλλαγμα θα δικαιούσαι να χρησιμοποιείς την τηλεόραση από τις 12 μέχρι τις 6 το πρωί, ΕΚΤΟΣ και αν έχει επανάληψη κάποιο καλό παιχνίδι που δεν είδα.


6) Αν με δεις θυμωμένο γιατί η ομάδα μου, ή ομάδα που έχω στο κουπόνι χάνει, μην πεις τα τυπικά "θα σου περάσει", "ένα παιχνίδι είναι" ή "μην ανησυχείς θα κερδίσεις την επόμενη φορά".

Εάν πεις κάτι από αυτά, θα με θυμώσεις περισσότερο και θα σε αγαπώ λιγότερο. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι ποτέ δεν θα ξέρεις παραπάνω πράγματα από εμένα για το ποδόσφαιρο, και όλα αυτά τα "σλόγκαν θάρρους" θα οδηγήσουν σε χωρισμό.


7) Είσαι ευπρόσδεκτη να καθίσεις μαζί μας για να δεις έναν αγώνα, αλλά θα μπορείς να μου μιλάς μόνο στο ημίχρονο όταν έχει διαφημίσεις, και μόνο αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος από το αποτέλεσμα.

Επιπλέον, έχω πει ότι μόνο ένα παιχνίδι μπορείς να καθίσεις μαζί μας, έτσι ώστε να μην εκμεταλλευθείς το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο ως δικαιολογία για να περάσουμε χρόνο μαζί.


8 ) Το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα για έρωτα κατά την διάρκεια του μήνα του Παγκοσμίου Κυπέλλου. Εάν τύχει, τότε θα πρέπει να είναι γρήγορο, και κατά τη διάρκεια των ημιχρόνων.


9) Οι επαναλήψεις των γκολ είναι πολύ σημαντικές. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν τα έχω δει, θέλω να τα ξαναδώ. Πολλές φορές.


10) Πες στις φίλες σου να μην κάνουν κάποιο τραπέζι, πάρτι ή κάποια συγκέντρωση που η παρουσία μου να είναι αναγκαία, γατί:

α) δεν θα πάω,

β) δεν θα πάω, και

γ) δεν θα πάω.

11) Αν όμως ένας φίλος μας καλέσει στο σπίτι του για να δούμε αγώνα, θα είμαστε εκεί στο λεπτό.

12) Οι βραδυνές εκπομπές για τα στιγμιότυπα των αγώνων του Παγκοσμίου Κυπέλλου, είναι εξίσου σημαντικές όσο και τα παιχνίδια. Ποτέ μην σκεφτείς να πεις "μα τα έχεις δει ήδη... γιατί δεν βάζεις κάτι που μπορούμε το να δούμε όλοι;". Η απάντηση θα είναι : "πήγαινε στον Κανόνα #2 της λίστας".


13) Τέλος, κράτα για τον εαυτό σου εκφράσεις όπως "Ευτυχώς που το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο είναι κάθε 4 χρόνια".

Είναι ανούσιο, γιατί μετά ακολουθεί Champions League, Serie A, La Liga, Premier League κ.π.λ


14) Σε περίπτωση που δεν θέλεις να συμβιβαστείς με τα πιο πάνω, τότε υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση, η οποία θα σε απαλλάξει πλήρως από όλο αυτό το μαρτύριο. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να παρακολουθείς καθημερινά τηλεόραση από τώρα μέχρι την έναρξη του Παγκοσμίου, για να ενημερώνεσαι για τους διαγωνισμούς που έχουν ως δώρα, εισιτήρια για τους ομίλους, play-offs, 16, προημιτελικά, ημιτελικά καθώς και γα τον τελικό. Εάν δεν κερδίσω σε κανένα διαγωνισμό, τότε είσαι υποχρεωμένη να με ξεπληρώσεις με το να με στείλεις ένα μήνα στην Αφρική για να δω από κοντά τους αγώνες. Α... και εννοείτε ΟΛΑ πληρωμένα.
Η επιλογή είναι δική σου.


ΝΕΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ - ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ Νο15

15) ΜΗΝ προσπαθήσεις να αποφύγεις τους πιο πάνω κανόνες ή ακόμα και να μου αποσπάσεις την προσοχή μου, με γνωστές εκφράσεις όπως "χωρίζουμε", "κομμένο το sex" και όλα τα γνωστά, γιατί η απάντηση η όποια θα πάρεις είναι απλή... "ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ".”

Ευχαριστώ για την συνεργασία και την κατανόηση.

Με αγάπη,
Οι άντρες του κόσμου.

----------


## tripkaos

Όσες γυναίκες θέλουν να περάσουν τον χρόνο τους κατά την διάρκεια του κυπέλλου με κάποιον και να φορέσουν κέρατα στους αγαπημένους τους θα είμαι εδώ.προσοχή δεν είμαι και σούπερ γκόμενος άμα θέλετε κάποιον καλύτερο όλο και κάποιος θα υπάρχει που θα αγνοεί την μπάλα  ::  
με αγάπη ο ''σας τα φοράμε βρε δες την μπάλα κρατάει μόνο ένα μήνα το κέρατο καθημερινά  :: ''

----------


## JB172

*Θύμα ληστείας ο Τάδε Ταδόπουλος, Βουλευτής και πρώην Υπουργός...*


Ένας καλοντυμένος κύριος περπατάει αμέριμνος τη νύχτα...

Ξαφνικά, πίσω από ένα δέντρο πετάγεται ένας μασκοφορεμένος, του κολλάει ένα πιστόλι στα πλευρά και του ψιθυρίζει: "Τα λεφτά σου και γρήγορα"...


"Μα τι λές;" αντιδράει ο κύριος, "ξέρεις ποιός είμαι εγώ; Εγώ είμαι ο Τάδε Ταδόπουλος, Βουλευτής και πρώην Υπουργός!!!"...

"Ε, τότε", λέει ο μασκοφορεμένος, "τα λεφτά ΜΟΥ και γρήγορα"!!!

----------


## tritsako

Εγώ θα έβαζα και "τα λεφτά ΜΟΥ και γρήγορα!!! δεν τα δείνω στο ΔΝΤ"

XAXAXA

----------


## nstergi

ΤΟ ΒΑΖΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΒΑΖΕΛΙΝΗ

Ο Τζο, ένας αθλητικός τύπος, ήθελε από καιρό να πάρει ένα μοτοσακό. Όσπου μια μέρα η τύχη τον βοηθά και πέφτει πάνω σε ένα ξεπούλημα. Μια Harley πουλιώταν σε τιμή ευκαιρίας. Το μηχανάκι, αν και ήταν 10 χρονών, φαινόταν πιο καλό κι από καινούργιο. Άστραφτε από γυαλάδα σαν να είχε μόλις βγει από το εργοστάσιο. Τ' αγόρασε αμέσως. Δεν παρέλειψε όμως να ρωτήσει τον πωλητή πως κατάφεραν να το κρατήσουν σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση ύστερα από δέκα χρόνια.

"Κοίτα", του λέει ο πωλητής, "είναι πολύ απλό. "Όταν το μοτοσακό το έχεις έξω και πρόκειται να βρέξει άλειβε τα μέρη χρωμίου με βαζελίνη, για να τα προστατέψεις από τη βροχή." Μάλιστα του έδωσε ένα βαζάκι με βαζελίνη.

Εκείνο το ίδιο βράδυ η Σάντρα, φιλενάδα του Τζό, τον συνάντησε για να πάνε μαζί στο σπίτι της και να τον γνωρίσει στους γονείς της. Φυσικά πήγαν εκεί καβάλα στο μηχανάκι του. Την ώρα που προχωρούσαν να μπουν στο σπίτι, η Σάντρα σταματά και του λέει:

"Πρέπει να σου πω κάτι για την οικογένειά μου. Στο τραπέζι, στην ώρα του φαγητού δεν μιλάμε καθόλου. Στην πραγματικότητα ο πρώτος που θ' ανοίξει το στόμα του και πει το παραμικρό πρέπει να πλύνει τα πιάτα."

"Κανένα πρόβλημα" της λέει και προχωρούν στην είσοδο.

Μόλις μπαίνουν, ο Τζό μένει εμβρόντητος. Εκεί μπροστά τους, στη μέση της σάλας, είναι μια μεγάλη στίβα από άπλυτα πιάτα. Πιο πέρα, στο διάδρομο άλλα πιάτα στιβαγμένα στα σκαλοπάτια. Στην κουζίνα ακόμη μια πελώρια στίβα. Όπου κι αν κυττάξει σωροί από βρώμικα πιάτα.

Κάποτε κάθησαν στο τραπέζι να φάνε και πράγματι δεν ακούγεται κιχ. Καθώς περνούσε η ώρα ο Τζό αποφασίζει να πάρει την κατάσταση στα χέρια του. Γέρνει λοιπόν προς την Σάντρα και τη φιλάει. Κανένας δεν βγάζει μιλιά. Συνεχίζει λοιπόν να της πασπατεύει τα βυζιά. Μιλιά!!

Οπότε σηκώνεται απάνω, την βουτάει, τη γυμνώνει σχίζοντας τα ρούχα της, τη ρίχνει πάνω στο τραπέζι και εκεί μπροστά στους γονείς της την κανονίζει.

Η κοπέλα του είναι αλαφιασμένη, ο πατέρας εμφανώς έχει αλλάξει χρώματα και η μάνα κυριολεκτικά αναστατωμένη και τρομαγμένη, αλλά κανένας δεν βγάζει λέξη.

Ο νεαρός κυττάει την μάνα, την βρίσκει νά έχει μια κορμάρα ελκυστική, κι όπως είχε πάρει φόρα την βουτάει την διπλώνει πάνω στο τραπέζι και δίχνει την εκτίμηση του στη θηλυκότητά της με πολλούς τρόπους.

Τώρα η κοπέλα του γίνεται έξω φρενών, ο πατέρας βράζει στο ζουμί του, αλλά ακόμη και σ' αυτό το σημείο δεν βγάζουν τσιμουδιά.

Όπου ξαφνικά ακούγεται μια εκκωφαντική βροντή και αμέσως ακολουθεί βροχή.

Ο Τζο θυμάται το μηχανάκι του κι αμέσως τραβάει από την τσέπη του το βάζο με τη ΒΑΖΕΛΙΝΗ.

Μόλις το βλέπει ο πατέρας πετάγεται φωνάζοντας:

"Σταμάτα, γαμώτο... Θα τα πλύνω εγώ τα κωλοπιάτα!!"

----------


## nstergi

Kάποτε έψαχνε κάποιος αγρότης έναν νταβραντισμένο κόκορα για το κοτέτσι του, με τις 180 κότες . 


Αγοράζει έναν που έμοιαζε αρχοντικός . 



Μόλις μπαίνει στο κοτέτσι και βλέπει 180 κότες, κάνει "κικιρίκου" και... ψοφάει . 



Αγοράζει άλλον, που έδειχνε αγέρωχος, μονομάχος κόκορας, με στιλπνό φτέρωμα . 



Μόλις μπαίνει στο κοτέτσι, κουτουπώνει 2 κότες, κάνει "κικιρίκου" και ψοφάει . 



Απελπισμένος ο τύπος ξαναπηγαίνει στον έμπορο και του λέει: 


Ή μου δίνεις έναν άξιο κόκορα, ή θα σου τα κάνω λαμπόγυαλο!!! 


Του δίνει ο έμπορας έναν κόκορα ξεπουπουλιασμένο και καχεκτικό, ένα πλάσμα στα πρόθυρα να πέσει κάτω . 


Δεν ήθελα να σου τον δώσω, γιατί είναι λίγο περίεργος, αλλά μια και επιμένεις... 


Παραξενευμένος ο τύπος τον βάζει στο κοτέτσι . 


Με το που βλέπει τις κότες ο κόκορας, ξαφνικά γεμίζει αέρα, φουσκώνει, γουρλώνουν τα μάτια του, κάνει ΚΙΚΙΡΙΚΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥ και παίρνει αμπάριζα, και τρέχοντας πηδάει τη μια κότα μετά την άλλη, ώσπου κάνει το γύρο και των 180 .....δυο φορές !!!! 


Οι κότες είχανε μείνει στα άχυρα με ένα ηλίθιο χαμόγελο ευτυχίας . 


Ανήσυχος ο αγρότης πάει να τον πιάσει, αλλά ο κόκορας του ξεφεύγει από το κοτέτσι . 


Κυνηγώντας τον ο αγρότης, βλέπει σπαρμένο το δρόμο με ζωάκια που είχαν ένα ηλίθιο βλέμμα ευτυχίας . 


Γουρούνια, σκύλους, γάτες, γαϊδούρια, άλογα, πάπιες, χήνες, σκίουρους, αλεπούδες, ακόμα και χελώνες και... σκαντζόχοιρους κι όλα τα ζωάκια του δάσους ανάσκελα!!! 


Ώσπου μετά από λίγο, βλέπει τον κόκορα πεσμένο ανάσκελα, ημιθανή με τη γλώσσα έξω κι από πάνω του να φέρνουνε κύκλο καμιά 10αριά όρνια .
Πανικόβλητος που χάνει τέτοιο απίστευτο ζώο, τρέχει κοντά του και τον παρακαλεί : 


Μη μου ψοφήσεις κι εσύ αρχηγέ !!! 


Οπότε του απαντάει ο κόκορας : 


Φύγε ρε μαλάκα…... Θα μου διώξεις τα όρνια !!!

----------


## JB172

Πάει ένας εικοσάρης για ψάρεμα δίπλα σε έναν παππού ογδοντάρη. Μετά από δύο ώρες το καλάθι του παππού τίγκα στο ψάρι, ενώ του εικοσάρη άδειο! 
- "Παππού, τον ρωτάει, τι δόλωμα βάζεις;" 
- "Γαρίδα, παιδί μου", απαντάει ο παππούς. 
Την άλλη μέρα, εμφανίζεται πάλι o εικοσάρης φορτωμένος με γαρίδες, αλλά πάλι ούτε λέπι, ενώ ο παππούς τίγκα στο ψάρι! 
- "Παππού τι δόλωμα βάζεις;" ξαναρωτά ο εικοσάρης. 
- "Μαρίδα, παιδί μου" απαντά ο παππούς. 
- "Και πως ξέρεις ποιά μέρα τα ψάρια θα τσιμπήσουν με γαρίδα και ποια μέρα με μαρίδα;" 
- "Α, είναι πολύ απλό! Όταν σηκώνομαι το πρωί και το πουλί μου γέρνει δεξιά βάζω γαρίδα, άμα γέρνει αριστερά, βάζω μαρίδα, εσένα άμα ξυπνάς το πρωί, πως είναι η τσουτσού σου;"
- "Εμένα είναι πάντα όρθια", απαντάει ο εικοσάρης.
Κι ο παππούς: 
- "Καλά μ@λ@κ@ς είσαι και έρχεσαι για ψάρεμα;"

----------


## klarabel

Ένας πολύ ηλικιωμένος ήταν ξαπλωμένος και αργοπέθαινε στο 
κρεββάτι. 
Ξαφνικά μύρισε το άρωμα του αγαπημένου του μπισκότου σοκολάτας 
να έρχεται από την σκάλα και την κουζίνα. 
Μάζεψε τις τελευταίες του δυνάμεις και ανασηκώθηκε από το 
κρεββάτι, Ακουμπόντας στον τοίχο, σιγά-σιγά βγήκε από το 
δωμάτιο και με μεγάλη προσπάθεια κατέβηκε τις σκάλες πιάνοντας 
και με τα δύο χέρια τα κάγκελα. 
Λαχανιασμένος μπήκε στην κουζίνα. 
Εκεί ήταν απλωμένες εφημερίδες στο τραπέζι και επάνω ήταν ταψιά 
με εκατοντάδες μπισκότα. 
Ήταν στο παράδεισο; Ή ήταν μια τελευταία πράξη της αγάπης της 
αφοσιωμένης συζύγου του; Για να φύγει σαν ευτυχισμένος 
άνθρωπος; 
Με μια τελευταία προσπάθεια πήγε στο τραπέζι. 
Με το γερασμένο χέρι του έπιασε ένα μπισκότο στην άκρη του 
τραπεζιού. 
Όταν ξαφνικά τον χτύπησε με μια σπάτουλα η σύζυγός του. 
"Άστα αυτά" είπε "είναι για την κηδεία."

----------


## JB172

Μια φορά ο Ηρακλής, η Χιονάτη και ο Κουασιμόδος, κάνανε διαλειμμα από τα γυρίσματα στα στούντιο της Ντίσνεϋ και τα κουτσολέγανε τρώγοντας το κολατσιό τους. 

- Ξέρετε, λέει ο Ηρακλής, όλοι λένε πως είμαι ο πιο δυνατός άνθρωπος στη γή, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το αποδείξω και αυτό...
μου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα.

- Εχεις δίκιο, του λέει η Χιονάτη, κι εγώ λένε πως είμαι η πιο όμορφη στη γή, αλλά πως να σιγουρευτώ;

- Ναι κι εγώ υποτίθεται πως είμαι ο πιο άσχημος, συμφώνησε και ο Κουασιμόδος.

- Εχω μια ιδέα! πετάχτηκε ξαφνικά η Χιονάτη. Να προσευχηθούμε γι αυτό και να παρακαλέσουμε το Θεό να πεί την αλήθεια στον καθένα μας.

- Ναι ναι ωραία ιδέα, συμφωνήσανε οι άλλοι δύο. Ας το διαλύσουμε τώρα να πάμε να προσευχηθούμε και αύριο συναντιόμαστε και λέμε τα αποτελέσματα.

Την άλλη μέρα συναντηθήκανε σε μιά καφετέρια όπως είχανε πει και αρχίσανε αμέσως τις αποκαλύψεις. Πρώτος μίλησε ο Ηρακλής.

- Λοιπόν ρώτησα το Θεό και μου αποκάλυψε ότι πραγματικά είμαι ο πιο δυνατός άνθρωπος στη γή, είπε.

- Κι εμένα με διαβεβαίωσε πως είμαι πραγματικά η πιο όμορφη, είπε με τη σειρά της η Χιονάτη.

Και οι δύο γυρίσανε προς τον Κουασιμόδο που είχε κατεβάσει το κεφάλι και δε μίλαγε. Με τα πολλά σήκωσε λίγο τα μάτια του και μουρμούρισε.

- Ρε παιδιά, γαμώτο, ξέρει κανείς σας ποιά είναι η Αγκελα Μέρκελ;

----------


## ysam

Υπολογίζεται ότι 1 νέος που τελειώνει σήμερα το σχολείο στα 18, με το νέο συνταξιοδοτικό θα πάρει σύνταξη στα 88. Όλο μαζί 11888. 

Τυχαίο? Δε νομίζω  ::

----------


## Ygk

Η μεγαλύτερη τρομοκρατική οργάνωση, η Aλ Καιντα, ιδρύθηκε στις 11 Αυγούστου το 1988. Δηλαδη 11/8/88.

Τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω!!

----------


## Acinonyx

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=11888. Τυχαίο ή νομίζω;

----------


## senius

*Τοπικές Ονομασίες Ελλήνω*ν:
 

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει τύχει ποτέ να τ’ ακούσετε αλλά οι άνθρωποι που ζουν σε κάθε πόλη δεν ονομάζονται μόνο από την πόλη (π.χ. Θεσσαλονίκη – Θεσσαλονικιός) αλλά έχουν και κάποιες ειδικές ονομασίες ανά πόλη οι οποίες έχουν βγει για διαφορετικό λόγο σε κάθε μία. Ορίστε λοιπόν μερικές απ’ τις πόλεις. Για όποιες άλλες ξέρετε που δεν υπάρχουν, ή ξέρετε κάτι παραπάνω που δεν υπάρχει εδώ αφήστε σχόλιο.
+ Θεσσαλονίκη – Καρντασια:
Καρντασι είναι ο αδερφός στα τουρκικά. Παλιά έπεφτε πολύ κορόιδεμα από τους Αθηναίους επί του θέματος.
Σαλονίκη δε, γνωστή και ως Καρντασούπολη!
+ Έβρος (κυρίως Κομοτηνή) – Γκάτζοι ή Γκάτζολοι:
Στο Σουφλί του νομού Έβρου παλαιότερα υπήρχαν πολλά γαϊδούρια, τα οποία.... τα έλεγαν αλλιώς και γκάτζους. Έτσι οι φαντάροι έβγαλαν κοροϊδευτικά την περιοχή Γκατζολία και έμεινε να φωνάζουν τους κατοίκους Γκάτζολους. Η ιστορική αμαξοστοιχία 604 ΕΒΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ καλείται και Γκάτζος Εξπρές.
+ Πτολεμαΐδα – Καϊλαριώτες:
Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί η πτολεμαϊδα λέγεται αλλιώς και Καϊλάρια. Επίσης λέγεται και λασποχώρι γιατί παλιά ήταν χωριό όλο λάσπες όταν έβρεχε.
+ Κοζάνη – Σούρδοι:
Λέγονται έτσι διότι προσποιούνταν ότι δεν άκουσαν κάτι – κοινώς ποιούσαν την νήσσαν – όταν φυσικά δεν τους συνέφερε. Και ενώ οι μεν υπόλοιποι Έλληνες τους δέχτηκαν με αυτήν τους τη νοοτροπία, οι δε Εβραίοι δεν κατάφεραν να στεριώσουν ούτε στιγμή στην περιοχή. Στα βλάχικα σούρδος σημαίνει κουφός / βλάκας.
+ Κέρκυρα – Παγανέλια ή Φρανκολαντσέρηδες:
Αυτοί ονομάστηκαν έτσι γιατί παγανέλι στην κερκυραϊκή διάλεκτο σημαίνει περιστέρι και η Κέρκυρα (κυρίως οι πλατείες αλλά γενικά όλη η πόλη της) είναι γεμάτη περιστέρια. Το φρανκολαντσέρηδες δεν ξέρουμε από που βγαίνει.
+ Ιωάννινα – Παγουράδες:
Λέγονται έτσι γιατί παλιά λέγανε ότι στην λίμνη στα Γιάννενα καθρεπτιζόταν το φεγγάρι και οι γιαννιώτες έτρεχαν με τα παγούρια για να μαζέψουν και καλά το μαγικό νερό!
+ Κιλκίς – Μαλούρδοι:
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα από που βγαίνει αυτό.
+ Λάρισα – Πλατυποδαράδες ή Πλατύποδες ή Τυρόγαλα:
Αυτοί λέγονται έτσι λόγω του κάμπου που είναι επίπεδος και δεν βοηθάει στο σχηματισμό καμάρας στο πόδι. Το τυρόγαλα βγαίνει απ’ το τοπικό προϊόν.
+ Βόλος – Αυστριακοί:
Kυκλοφορούν διάφορες εκδοχές:
* Διότι οι Βολιώτες είναι τσιγκούνηδες – σαν τους Αυστριακούς
* Διότι είναι ψυχροί άνθρωποι – σαν τους Αυστριακούς
* Διότι είναι μοχθηροί – επί Τουρκοκρατίας, οι Αυστριακοί είχαν χειρότερη φήμη κι απ’ τους Τούρκους.
* Διότι στον Α’ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, όταν μπήκε στον Παγασητικό ένα Αυστριακό πολεμικό, αν και εχθρικό, οι Βολιώτες το υποδέχθηκαν με μπάντες και αυστριακές σημαίες.
Αυτά τα λένε οι Λαρισαίοι. Οι εξηγήσεις που δίνουν οι ίδιοι οι Βολιώτες είναι:
* Επί Τουρκοκρατίας, η πόλη είχε διάφορα εμπορικά προνόμια ένα από τα οποία ήταν και η ύπαρξη Αυστριακού προξενείου και η δυνατότητα που είχαν οι Βολιώτες να εμπορεύονται υπό Αυστριακή προστασία.
* Μετά το 1881, που ο Βόλος ενσωματώθηκε στο ελληνικό κράτος, η νέα διοίκηση φορολόγησε βαριά την Θεσσαλία. Μπήκε ένας ιδιότυπος νέος κεφαλικός φόρος σε όλους τους «Έλληνες το γένος» (κατά κύριο λόγο εμπόρους), κάτι το οποίο οδήγησε στους μαγαζάτορες να βάλουν ξένες, Αυστριακές σημαίες στα μαγαζιά τους για να αποφύγουν να φορολογηθούν.
Και υπάρχει και η εκδοχή της Φρικηπαίδειας.
* Ο Βόλος είναι μία πόλη στην κεντρική Ελλάδα. Γνωστή αυστριακή αποικία που εξελίχθηκε σε αποικία των ΕΛ, μετά την εκδίωξή τους από την αφιλόξενη προσωρινή τους κατοικία, την γνωστή υποβαθμισμένη περιοχή της Αθήνας.
+ Άρτα – Νερατζοκώλιδες:
Λόγω του ότι στην Άρτα έχουν πολλά νεράτζια και μεγάλους κώλ@υς άρα έχουν κώλ@υς σαν νεράτζια…
+ Πρέβεζα – Σαρδέλες:
Διότι λέγεται ότι βάζουν τις σαρδέλες στο κλουβί.
+ Αθήνα – Γκάγκαροι:
Γκάγκαρο ήταν το βαρύ ξύλο που ήταν κρεμασμένο με σκοινί πίσω από τις αυλόπορτες, τις οποίες έκλεινε με το βάρος του. {gaga στατούρκικατοράμφος – Lady gaga that can’t be good for you )
Γκάγκαρος λεγόταν επί τουρκοκρατίας ο Αθηναίος της ανώτερης κοινωνικής τάξης, ο οποίος στην πόρτα του είχε γκάγκαρο…
Σημαίνει σήμερα ο γνήσιος Αθηναίος.
+ Φλώρινα – Απόγονοι της Γιουργίας:
Γιατί η γιούργα ήταν η Γεωργία στα Φλωρινιώτικα. Ήταν η μεγαλύτερη που**να της Φλώρινας… Απ’ τις μεγαλύτερες βρισιές για τους Φλωρινιώτες.
+ Πόντος – Ντουντούμια / Τουρκούλια:
Δυστυχώς δεν εχω ιδέα από που βγαίνει αυτό.
+ Λέσβος – Γκαζμάδες:
Τη Μυτιλήνη τη λένε Γκασμαδία ή Κασμαδία οι φαντάροι που υπηρετούν εκεί, επειδή η στρατιωτική ζωή εκεί έχει πολύ σκάψιμο, σκάβουν ορύγματα. Επίσης υπάρχει και ο παλιός μύθος που λέει ότι (σύμφωνα με την στόμα-στόμα παράδοση των φαντάρων) όταν ήταν να φτιαχτεί το αεροδρόμιο της Μυτιλήνης, όλοι οι κάτοικοι πήγαν να συνδράμουν κρατώντας από έναν κασμά (και κανένας δεν κρατούσε φτυάρι ή σκαπέτι).
+ Καστοριά – Τσιρουνιάιδες:
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα από που βγαίνει αυτό.
+ Σέρρες – Ακανέδες:
Λόγω του ότι στη πόλη των Σερρών φτιάχνονται ακανέδες (ένα είδος γλυκού σαν λουκούμι)…
+ Πάτρα – Μινάραδες:
Λίγο υποτιμητική λέξη για τους Πατρινούς που σημαίνει μακάκας αλλά σε πιο light εκδοχή.
+ Ηράκλειο – Σουμπερίτες ή Καστρινούς:
Σουμπερίτες διότι στην κατοχή ο Σούμπερ είχε την έδρα του στο Hράκλειο και Καστρινούς επειδή το Ηράκλειο ονομαζόταν και Κάστρο.
+ Αγρίνιο – Βλάχοι:
Έτσι τους αποκαλούν οι μεσολογγίτες, οι οποίοι θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους πολύ διακεκριμένο.
+ Ναύπλιο – Κωλοπλένηδες:
Οι Aργίτες τους αποκαλούν έτσι διότι πλένονταν στις τούρκικες τουαλέτες.
+ Άργος – Πρασάδες:
Ως αντίποινα οι Aναπλιώτες τους έβγαλαν έτσι διότι έτρωγαν το πράσο με το οποίο χτυπούσαν το γαϊδούρι τους.
+ Καβάλα – Ψαροκασέλες:
Έτσι τους αποκαλούν οι Ξανθιώτες.
+ Αρκαδία – Σκορδάς ή Αβγοζύγης:
Σκορδάς λόγω των τοπικών προϊόντων και αβγοζύγης γιατί πρώτοι οι αρκάδες πουλούσαν αυγά βάσει του μεγέθους τους – των αυγών -.
+ Καλαμάτα – Σωματέμπορες:
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα από που βγαίνει αυτό.
+ Κόρινθος – Λαΐδες:
Γιατί Λαΐδα ήταν μια εταίρα της αρχαιότητας από την Κόρινθο.
+ Κρήτη – Πέτσακες ή Σβούρους:
Μάλλον από Ρέθυμνο, Ηράκλειο. Ο ορεσίβιος ή χωρικός που κατεβαίνει στην πόλη με ιμπεριαλιστικές διαθέσεις ως προς γυναίκες, μπάρ κλπ. με τα γνωστά αξεσουάρ (4χ4, μαύρο πουκάμισο κλπ κλπ). Τείνει να αντικαταστήσει και στα Χανιά το «κούργιαλος». Σβούροι είναι οι κάγκουρες στην τοπική διάλεκτο.
+ Κως – Μπόχαλοι:
Γιατί στην τοπική διάλεκτο το μπουκάλι το λένε μποχάλι.
+ Ρόδος – Τσαμπίκοι:
Λόγω τοπικού ονόματος.
+ Τρίκαλα – Κασέρια ή Σακαφλιάδες:
Κασέρια λόγω τοπικού τυριού και Σακαφλιάδες λόγω του Σακαφλιά, ο οποίος έζησε την εποχή του Μεσοπολέμου, λίγο μετά την Μικρασιατική Καταστροφή και ήταν ο Δον Ζουάν της εποχής. Ήταν ένας ωραίος άντρας που είχε αναστατώσει την τρικαλινή κοινωνία με τα καμώματα του, ώσπου κάποιοι του στήσανε καρτέρι στα στενά σοκάκια του Βαρουσίου και τον μαχαιρώσανε (εξού και το γνωστό στιχάκι “Στα τρίκαλα στα δυό στενά σκοτώσανε τον σακαφλιά”). Το σακαφλιάς κατά λέξη σημαίνει ο φίλος της σάρκας.

----------


## senius

Για να δείτε πώς γράφεται το όνομά σας στα ρωσικά, γράψτε το στο κουτάκι που εμφανίζεται στα λατινικά και με κεφαλαία και μετά πατήστε ENTER (στα ρώσικα κάτω από το κουτάκι)...

http://callhim.virtbox.ru/

 ::   ::  ::  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## john70

Εμένα μου έβγαλε αυτό !

http://callhim.virtbox.ru/schild.swf?namee=SENIUS

----------


## JB172

Βλέπει ένας μεθυσμένος μια κυρία την πλησιάζει και της λέει: 
- Ρε παιδί μου πώς είσαι έτσι;Δε βλέπεσαι!!! 
- Αντε βρε ανόητε,δεν κοιτάς τα χάλια ...
σου που είσαι τύφλα στο μεθύσι! 
- Ναι, αλλά εγώ αύριο θα ξεμεθύσω!

----------


## pasific

Πάει μια κυρία στο γιατρό.σεξολόγο..'' Γιατρέ μου έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα.. δεν μπορώ να ολοκληρώσω... Γιατρός: '' Κυρία μου για να έχω διάγνωση πρέπει να μου πείς τι συναίβει τελευταία στην σχέση σας''.. ''Να γιατρέ μου εγώ για να τελειώσω τραβούσα τον άντρα μου από τα μαλλιά''..Κι ο γιατρός: Ωραία αυτο συμβαίνει σε πολλά ζευγαρια''... Κυρία:'' ναι αλλά τράβα τράβα έμεινε φαλακρός''..ΑΑ πολύ ωραία λέει ο Δόκτωρ.. εχω θεραπεία.. γδύσου.. ''Μα γιατρέ μου ο άντρας μου έχει το πρόβλημα''.. Γιατρός : ''έχε εμπιστοσύνη στην επιστήμη''..γύρνα.. της τραβάει ένα μανίκι.. και η κυρία:Γιατρέ μου :'' αυτό δεν είναι θεραπεία , κεράτωμα είναι'' Και ο γιατρός: ''Η επιστήμη μίλησε.. τώρα θα τον τραβάς από τα Κέρατα''...

----------


## JB172

Γυναίκα: αντρα,το αμάξι έχει πρόβλημα
Άντρας: τι πρόβλημα;
Γυναικα: το καρπυρατερ εχει νερο
Αντρας: και τι ξερεις εσυ μωρε απο αμαξια και καρπυρατερ!
Γυναικα: ακου που σου λεω
Αντρας: τελος παντων,που το εχεις να το κοιταξω;
Γυναικα: ... στην πισινα!!

----------


## klarabel

Μία δημοσιογράφος αποφασίζει να κάνει μία έρευνα για τα απομακρυσμένα χωριά της Ελλάδας.
Μία μέρα λοιπόν και ενώ βρίσκεται σε ένα ορεινό δρόμο μένει το αυτοκίνητο της. Κοιτάει γύρω της και βλέπει έναν βοσκό, του εξηγεί την κατάσταση και του ζητάει να την σπρώξει, εκείνος την σπρώχνει και το αυτοκίνητο παίρνει μπροστά, αυτή κατεβαίνει αμέσως και δεν ξέρει πως να τον ευχαριστήσει.
- Κάτι μπορείς να κάνεις, λέει ο βοσκός όλο νόημα και της κλείνει το μάτι.
- Μα τι λες; λέει αυτή δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα.
Ο βοσκός επιμένει, αυτή συνεχίζει να αρνείται ώσπου κάποια στιγμή το σκέφτεται πιο ψύχραιμα. "Μόνοι μας είμαστε", λέει από μέσα της, "ο βοσκός είναι παιδαράς, άσε που θα είναι και πιο εμπεριστατωμένη η έρευνά μου." Οπότε πάνε πίσω από έναν θάμνο, κάνουν τι κάνουν και κάποια στιγμή σηκώνονται.
- Πω πω, λέει η κυρία όλο έκσταση. Πώς το κάνεις έτσι;!
- Έλα τώρα, λέει ο βοσκός τινάζοντας τα χώματα από πάνω του, δεν ήταν τίποτα!
- Μα τι λες, λέει η κυρία δεν μου το έχουν κάνει ποτέ έτσι, έλα να σε πάρω μαζί μου στην Αθήνα.
- Δεν έρχομαι, λέει ο βοσκός, δεν μου αρέσει η Αθήνα, εγώ την έχω καταβρεί εδώ στη φύση με τα προβατάκια μου.
- Μα τι λες, λέει η κυρία, τώρα που σε βρήκα δεν σε αφήνω.
- Κοίτα να δεις, λέει ο βοσκός, αν θέλεις πάρε το αδελφό μου. Αυτουνού του αρέσει η Αθήνα.
- Τον αδελφό σου!!!;;; Και δεν μου λες, ο αδελφός σου το κάνει όπως και εσύ;
- Δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει όπως και εγώ, λέει ο βοσκός, πάντως πέρυσι πήδηξε μία αρκούδα και ακόμη μας φέρνει μέλι!!!!

----------


## klarabel

Μετά από ένα καυγά, η γυναίκα λεει στο σύζυγο της:
-Το ξέρεις ότι όταν σε παντρεύτηκα ήμουν τελείως ηλίθια;;!!'

Και ο σύζυγος απαντά:
-Ναι γλυκιά μου, απλώς τότε ήμουν πολύ ερωτευμένος για να το καταλάβω!

----------


## klarabel

Μετά απο περίπου 20 μέρες μακριά απο τον "πολιτισμό" και το πληκτρολόγιο, θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ όχι το κλασικό "καλό χειμώνα", αλλά καλή δύναμη και κουράγιο για την συνέχεια σε δύσκολους πράγματι καιρούς για πολλούς, αλλά και για την χώρα μας, με υγεία και όρεξη για περισσότερη δουλειά σε κάθε επίπεδο. 
Ενα ανεκδοτάκι (όπως το "τσίμπησα" απο τα email μου, που βλέπω μόλις τώρα), αφήνοντας το καλοκαιράκι σε λίγες μέρες και μπαίνοντας στο φθινόπωρο, για καλό ξεκίνημα......


" Η 19χρονη κόρη ομολογεί στον πατέρα της ότι είναι έγκυος. 



Φωνές,κακό και μετά από λίγο ξύλο ο μπαμπάς συμφωνεί να δει τον ένοχο για την εγκυμoσύνη να συζητήσουν την κατάσταση . 

Το Σάββατο το απόγευμα στημένος ο πατέρας στο παράθυρο περιμένει τον προκομμένο να έρθει , 

οπότε σε κάποια φάση βλέπει μια Φερράρι να στρίβει από τη γωνία, να σταματά μπρός στο σπίτι και από μέσα να βγαίνει ένα κουστουμαρισμένος κυριος,50αρης, 
με ρολόι γυαλιά και ότι άλλο αξεσουάρ σινιέ και πανάκριβο . 

Μπαίνει στο σπίτι ο κύριος του βάζουν ποτό και ξεκινά η κουβέντα .

 
' Ακούστε κύριε' λέει ο ωριμος κυριος ' για γάμο ουτεκουβέντα .Αποκλείεται. 

Είμαι άλλωστε παντρεμένος και δεν σκοπεύω να χωρίσω.'



-' Μα τι πραγματα είναι αυτά..'ξεκιναει ο πατερας. . . 

Όπως ακριβως σας τα λεω.

Θααναγνωρισω ,βεβαια,το παιδι,και ανείναι αγόρι του δίνω δύο εργοστάσιά μου , ένα στην Πάτρα και ένα στην Λάρισα. 

Του δίνω επίσης τρείς πολυκατοικίες στο Κολωνάκι για τα νοίκια , δύο εξοχικά στη Μύκονο , τρία εξοχικά στην Κρήτη και ένα ιδιόκτητο σκάφος . 

Αν είναι κορίτσι , βέβαια , δεν μπορώ να δώσω τα εργοστάσια γιατί πως θα τα δούλεύει , (άλλωστε έχει το δικό της),


αλλά τα αντικαθιστώ με δέκα πολυκατοικίες στα βόρεια προάστεια , και κάμποσα άλλα ακίνητα για προίκα . 

Αν τώρα η κοπέλλα αποβάλλει ....'


-'' Ε καλα !!! '',διακόπτει ο μπαμπάς . ''Αν αποβάλλει στη φέρνουμε και την ξαναπηδάς !!!!' ''

----------


## Acinonyx

Το forum και το WiND του AWMN έχει σταθερή και αξιόπιστη πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο.

Καλό;

----------


## JB172

*Τελευταία μέρα μαθήματος στο έτος σε ένα σπουδαίο μάθημα, όσο και παλούκι.. Ο καθηγητής κύριος Θασασκοψώπουλος αναγγέλει:...
...
- Την άλλη βδομάδα, πρώτη μέρα της εξεταστικής, δίνετε το μάθημα. Οποιαδήποτε απουσία δεν θα δικαιολογηθεί, ακόμη και για αυτούς που έχουν δώσει όλες τις ασκήσεις. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση

να δεχτώ επανάληψη της εξέτασης. Ούτε για τους επί 30 συναπτά έτη “συναδέλφους” που επιμένουν να το δίνουν κάθε χρόνο.

Από κάτω βαβούρα…

Μα, μου, σου, του..

- Τέλος πάντων, λέει ο κ. Καθηγητής, θα φανώ ελαστικός στην περίπτωση που πάθετε κάτι πολύ σοβαρό, δηλαδή σε περίπτωση σοβαρής ασθένειας(μεθ’ αποδεικτικών) ή θανάτου πολύ συγγενικού προσώπου (επίσης αποδεδειγμένα, πιστοποιητικό θανάτου από τον παππά την ενορίας και το μητροπολίτη). Σε τέτοια περίπτωση που δεν θα μπορέσετε να έρθετε θα δώσετε εξετάσεις σε άλλη χρονική στιγμή.

Εξυπνάκιας φοιτητής από κάτω:

- Και αν δεν μπορέσουμε να έρθουμε λόγω εξαντλητικού σεξ όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο????? ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ, ΧΟΥΧΟΥΧΟΥΧΟΥ από κάτω, γέλια, χαμός, πλήρης αταξία… Μετά από λίγο και αφού έχει αποκατασταθεί η τάξη ο καθηγητής οφείλει μία απάντηση:

- Στην περίπτωση όπως εσύ εννοείς αυτή του εξαντλητικού σεξ…. θα γράψεις με το άλλο χέρι…!!*

----------


## NetTraptor

Και αυτό είναι πραγματική ιστορία. Μάλιστα δεν ήταν Θασασκοψώπουλος αλλά Θασασκοψιδου. I was there! 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι πολλοί είχαν ακούσει αυτή την απάντηση live μιας και η δικαιολογία του εξαντλητικού sex έχει ακουστεί ουκ ολίγες φορές σε αμφιθέατρο. 

Το ότι το διαβάζω σαν ανέκδοτο στο AWMN .. ανεκτίμητο. Τυχαίο? Δεν νομίζω!  ::

----------


## JB172

Λέει ο πρώτος:
- Ρε Μήτσο, θες να πάμε σπίτι να γνωρίσεις και την οικογένεια;
- Πάμε ρε!

Όταν έφτασαν, άνοιξαν την πόρτα και είδαν την γυναίκα του να πλένει τα πιάτα.
- Ήρθες, ρε ακαμάτη; Τί ώρα είναι αυτή; Έφερες ρε και το γομάρι τον φίλο σου; Εγώ μαγείρεψα μόνο για την οικογένειά μου, οπότε πάρτε τα κουβαδάκια σας και σε άλλη παραλία!

Μπαίνει ο γιος στο σαλόνι.
- Γεια σου, κωλόγερε!

Μπαίνει η πεθερά.
- Ήρθες, ρε μαλάκα; Γιατί δεν πας στο καλό, να αφήσεις το κοριτσάκι μου ήσυχο ρε;
- Ρε φίλε, λέει ο δεύτερος δεν πάμε στο δικό μου σπίτι γιατί εδώ σε λίγο, θα φάμε και ξύλο; Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι πολύ άγρια...
- Να πάτε στον αγύριστο! φωνάζει η πεθερά.

Μόλις έφτασαν στο σπίτι του άλλου, είδαν την γυναίκα του να μαγειρεύει.
- Ήρθες, αντρούλη μου; Κολώνα του σπιτιού μου! Έφερες βλέπω και τον φίλο σου! Καλά έκανες, αγάπη μου!
- Γεια σου μπαμπακούλι, του λέει η κόρη του σε στάση προσοχής.
- Γαμπρούλη μου, καλώς όρισες! Το φαγητό είναι έτοιμο, ωραίο και ζεστό!
- Ρε φίλε, τρελαίνεται ο πρώτος, πώς τους καταφέρνεις όλους και σου φέρονται έτσι;
- Να, είναι απλό. Όλα άρχισαν με το σκύλο. Μια μέρα τον είδα να κοιμάται στο κρεβάτι μου. Του δείχνω μία κίτρινη κάρτα.
Μια άλλη μέρα, μπλέχτηκε στα πόδια μου. Του δείχνω δεύτερη κίτρινη κάρτα.
Τέλος μια άλλη φορά τον είδα να τρώει μέσα στο πιάτο μου!!!
Χωρίς άλλη σκέψη του βγάζω κόκκινη κάρτα αρπάζω την καραμπίνα και τον καθαρίζω.
Όλοι αυτοί που βλέπεις εδώ μέσα έχουν ήδη από δύο κίτρινες κάρτες!!!

----------


## senius

*ΤΑ ΟΦΕΛΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗΣ:*
“Σας παρουσιάζω αναλυτικά τους 10 λόγους που άλλαξαν τη ζωή μου τον τελευταίο χρόνο με αποτέλεσμα να έχω χ……… στο χρήμα λόγω της πολύ καλής οικονομικής πολιτικής του ΠΑΣΟΚ που με ανάγκασε να εξοικονομήσω χρήματα. Το έκανε για μένα, για εσάς, για όλους 


Οι 10 λόγοι:
1) Έκοψα το τσιγάρο (έκανα 2 πακέτα την ημέρα..
2) Έκοψα το φαγητό απ’ έξω (Goody’s σε πακέτο κάθε μέρα)
3) Έκοψα το αυτοκίνητο (χρησιμοποίησα τις καταπληκτικές μεταφορές με ΜΕΤΡΟ, ΗΣΑΠ)
4) Πούλησα το αυτοκίνητο (εξοικονόμησα 4.000 ευρώ από την πώληση)
5) Έκοψα τις εξόδους (ήθελα 50 ευρώ κάθε Παρασκευή για clubing)
6) Έκοψα τη σύνδεση του κινητού (έχω κάρτα και κάνω κάνω αναπάντητες)
7) Έκοψα τις άμεσες επαφές με φίλους (και το chat καλό είναι.)
8 ) Σταμάτησα να αγοράζω ρούχα
9) Σταμάτησα να κάνω και δώρα (εννοείται)
10) Με χώρισε η κοπέλα μου (λογικό)

–>Η “σούμα”:

1. Τσιγάρο: 6 ευρώ Χ 365 μέρες = 2.190 ευρώ
2. Goody’s: 5 ευρώ Χ 365 μέρες= 1.825 ευρώ
3. Βενζίνη: 50 ευρώ Χ 52 εβδομάδες= 2.600 ευρώ
4. Πώληση αυτοκινήτου: 4.000 ευρώ
5. Clubing: 50 ευρώ Χ 52 εβδομάδες= 2.600 ευρώ
6. Σύνδεση κινητού: 40 ευρώ Χ 12 μήνες= 480 ευρώ
7. Φίλοι: 52 καφέδες Χ 4 ευρώ= 208 ευρώ
8. Ρούχα: 500 ευρώ
9. Δώρα: 500 ευρώ
10. Γυναίκα- Χωρισμός: Αξία ανεκτίμητη
——>Αποτέλεσμα…: Δεκατέσσερις χιλιάδες εννιακόσια τρία ευρώ…(14.903)!!!!

Για να μην αναφέρω και… ότι γλίτωσα από:
1. Καρκίνο πνευμόνων
2. Διαιτολόγο
3. Τροχαία
4. Εφορία
5. Αλκοτέστ
6. Φλυαρία
7. Παρεξηγήσεις
8. Κινέζικες απομιμήσεις
9. Υποχρεώσεις
10. Προφυλακτικά και ανεπιθύμητη εγκυμοσύνη

----------


## NetTraptor

4ce62a6f-0307-426b-a467-47ffc9928a43.gif

----------


## trendy

Μια οικογένεια από παπάκια και μια οικογένεια απο ασβούς πηγαίνει βόλτα και φτάνουν στην άκρη ενός δρόμου. Κοιτάνε οι μαμάδες πάπια και ασβίνα αριστερά-δεξιά, δε βλέπουν να περνάει κάτι και αρχίζουν να διασχίζουν το δρόμο. Περνάει όμως πλακωμένη μια νταλίκα και κάνει αλοιφή τις οικογένειες εκτός από το τελευταίο παπάκι και το τελευταίο ασβάκι. Αφού ρίχνουν το κλάμα της ζωής τους λένε μεταξύ τους:
- Πωπω τι πάθαμε, πέθαναν οι δικοί μου και δε θα μάθω ποτέ τι είμαι, είπε το παπάκι.
- Έχεις φτερά και ράμφος, του λέει το ασβάκι, γκρίζο χρώμα και ψιλό λαιμό, δεν είσαι άσχημος, οπότε είσαι πάπια.
- Αααααααα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, του λέει το παπάκι.
- Μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις και εμένα τι είμαι; λέει το ασβάκι.
- Δεν είσαι άσπρος, δεν είσαι μαύρος και βρωμάς... Πρέπει να είσαι Μεξικανός!

----------


## ALTAiR

> 4ce62a6f-0307-426b-a467-47ffc9928a43.gif


ρε τον κακομοίρη... Κεράκι γενεθλίων έγινε...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ο Γεροβοσκός 

Ένας τελειόφοιτος της Ψυχολογίας έπρεπε να κάνει μια εργασία για τα δυνατά
συναισθήματα. Ο επιβλέπων καθηγητής του συνέστησε να αποφύγει τους
ανθρώπους των πόλεων, πολλά λόγια και λίγη ουσία και να ψάξει για πηγές
στην ύπαιθρο. Μια και δυο, παίρνει τα βουνά και σ` ένα χωριό στην Πίνδο
εντοπίζει ένα γεροντάκι που καθόταν μοναχό του.
- Γεια σου παππού... μπλα μπλα μπλα ...θυμάσαι να μου πεις μια φορά που να
σου `τύχε κάτι και να χάρηκες ΠΟΛΥ; Ο γεράκος σκέφτεται, σκέφτεται...
- Μια φορά, πριν πολλά χρόνια ένας γείτονας-Θεός σχωρεστον -έχασε ένα
πρόβατο στο βουνό. Μαζευτήκαμε λοιπόν καμία δεκαριά νοματαίοι, βγήκαμε στο
βουνό, βρήκαμε το πρόβατο, το "ευλογ.....ήσαμε" και το φέραμε πίσω. (-Αυτό δεν
μπαίνει στην εργασία...για να ξαναδοκιμάσω) -ωραία...μήπως θυμάσαι καμιά
ΑΛΛΗ φορά, που να `γίνε κάτι ΑΛΛΟ και να χάρηκες ΠΟΛΥ; Ξανασκέφτεται ο
γεράκος....
- Μια άλλη φορά, ένας άλλος γείτονας-Θεός σχωρεστον κι αυτόν-έχασε την κόρη
του στο βουνό. Ε, μαζευτήκαμε καμιά εικοσαριά άντρες, βγήκαμε στο βουνό,
ψάξαμε, τη βρήκαμε, την "ευλογ...ήσαμε" και τη φέραμε πίσω. (-σε λάθος κατεύθυνση
ψάχνω, ας αλλάξω θέμα)
- ωραία, παππού...τώρα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο...θυμάσαι να μου πεις αν σου
έτυχε ποτέ τίποτα που να ντράπηκες ΠΟΛΥ;;; Ο γεράκος πέφτει σε βαθιά
περισυλλογή...το βλέμμα χαμηλωμένο...και τελικά, με ύφος μεγάλης ένοχης,:
- Μια φορά χάθηκα στο βουνό........

----------


## JB172

Μπαίνει ένας ληστής σε μια τράπεζα.

Λέει στον ταμία να του δώσει όλα τα λεφτά. Ο ταμίας τα δίνει και ο ληστής, τον πυροβολεί. 
Φεύγοντας λέει στον 1ο πελάτη: 
- Είδες τίποτα;
- Ε κάτι είδα. Τον πυροβολεί 

Λέει στον 2ο πελάτη: 
- Εσύ είδες τίποτα; 
- Ε κάτι λίγο είδα. Τον πυροβολεί κι αυτόν 

Γυρνάει σε έναν 3ο πελάτη και λέει: 
- Εσύ είδες τίποτα;
- Εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα αλλά η πεθερά μου τα είδε όλα!!!!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Συναντιούνται δύο φίλοι: 
-Τι έγινε ρε, καλά?
- Άσε ρε, πέθανε η πεθερά μου.
- Σώπα! Τί είχε?
- Μ.....ίες μωρέ, ένα κτήμα στο χωριό. 
- Όχι ρε, σε ρωτάω αν είχε κανά πρόβλημα.
- Ναι μωρέ, δεν ήταν γραμμένο στο κτηματολόγιο και τρέχουμε.
- Ρε μ....κα, σε ρωτάω από τι πέθανε.
- Προχθές το μεσημέρι μωρέ, δεν είχαμε φαγητό, βγήκε να πάει στο χασάπη να πάρει κανά κρέας και την πάτησε αυτοκίνητο.
- Όχι ρε την καημένη!!! Και τί κάνατε?
- Τι να κάνουμε, φάγαμε μακαρόνια!!!!

----------


## grigoris

Τι εγινε..?! νιοπαντροι και οι δυο σας?

----------


## christopher

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Pizza ......., καλησπέρα σας."

Πελάτης : "Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να δώσω μια παραγγελία."

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Θα μπορούσα να έχω τον ΕΑΤ σας, παρακαλώ;"

Πελάτης : "Τον Εθνικό Αριθμό Ταυτοποίησής μου (National ID Number), ναι, μια στιγμή, ορίστε, είναι ο 6102049998-45-54610."
......................

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Ευχαριστώ, κύριε Sheehan. Λοιπόν η διεύθυνσή σας είναι 1742 Meadowland Drive, και ο αριθμός τηλεφώνου σας 494-2366. Το επαγγελματικό τηλέφωνό σας στην Lincoln Insurance είναι 745-2302 και ο αριθμός του κινητού σας 266-2566. Από ποιον αριθμό καλείτε ;"

Πελάτης : "Εεε; Είμαι στο σπίτι. Από πού τις βγάζετε όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες;"

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι με το σύστημα, κύριε."

Πελάτης : (Στεναγμός) "Α μάλιστα ! Θα ήθελα δύο σπέσιαλ πίτσες με ζαμπόν, μπέικον. ..."

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλή ιδέα, κύριε."

Πελάτης : "Α μπα;"

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Σύμφωνα με τον ιατρικό σας φάκελο, υποφέρετε από υπέρταση και το επίπεδο της χοληστερόλης σας είναι υψηλό. Η ασφάλεια περίθαλψης που έχετε σας απαγορεύει μια τόσο επικίνδυνη για την υγεία σας επιλογή."

Πελάτης : "Αϊ ! Τι μου προτείνετε λοιπόν; "

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε την Πίτσα Λάιτ με γιαούρτι σόγιας. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα σας αρέσει πολύ."

Πελάτης : "Τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι θα μου αρέσει αυτή η πίτσα; "

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Συμβουλευτήκατε τις 'Νόστιμες συνταγές με σόγια στη βιβλιοθήκη της περιοχής σας την περασμένη εβδομάδα, κύριε. Εξ ου και η πρόταση μου."

Πελάτης : "Καλά, εντάξει. Δώστε μου δυο, οικογενειακό μέγεθος. Τι οφείλω;"

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Πραγματική ευκαιρία για σας, τη σύζυγό σας και τα τέσσερα παιδιά σας, κύριε. Οφείλετε 49,99 $."

Πελάτης : "Να σας δώσω τον αριθμό της πιστωτικής μου κάρτας."

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Λυπάμαι, κύριε, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε μετρητοίς. Το υπόλοιπο της πιστωτικής σας κάρτας έχει υπερβεί το όριο ".
Πελάτης : "Θα πάω να βγάλω μετρητά από το μηχάνημα προτού έρθει ο υπάλληλός σας."

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Ούτε αυτό είναι δυνατόν, κύριε. Ο τραπεζικός σας λογαριασμός είναι ακάλυπτος."

Πελάτης : "Να μη σας ενδιαφέρει. Εσείς στείλτε μου τις πίτσες. Θα έχω τα μετρητά. Πόσην ώρα θα πάρει; "

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Έχουμε μια μικρή καθυστέρηση, κύριε. Θα είναι στο σπίτι σας σε 45 λεπτά περίπου. Εάν βιάζεστε, μπορείτε να έρθετε να τις πάρετε, αφού βγάλετε τα μετρητά, αλλά η μεταφορά πίτσας με μοτοσυκλέτα είναι τουλάχιστον ακροβασία. "

Πελάτης : "Πως ξέρετε ότι έχω μηχανή;"

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Βλέπω εδώ ότι επειδή δεν καταβάλατε εμπρόθεσμα τις δόσεις, το αυτοκίνητό σας έχει κατασχεθεί. Αλλά η Χάρλεϊ έχει εξοφληθεί, οπότε απλώς συμπέρανα ότι θα την χρησιμοποιούσατε.."

Πελάτης : "@#%/[email protected]&?#!$*#@&$%^&*΄

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Σας συμβουλεύω να παραμείνετε κόσμιος, κύριε. Έχετε ήδη καταδικαστεί τον Ιούλιο του 2006 για προσβολή οργάνου της τάξεως."

Πελάτης : (Άφωνος)

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Κάτι άλλο κύριε;"

Πελάτης : "Όχι τίποτα. Α ναι, μην ξεχάσετε τα δυο λίτρα δωρεάν Κόκα Κόλα μαζί με τις πίτσες, σύμφωνα με τη διαφήμισή σας."

Τηλεφωνήτρια : "Λυπάμαι, κύριε, αλλά υπάρχει ρήτρα στη διαφήμισή μας που μας απαγορεύει να προσφέρουμε δωρεάν αναψυκτικά σε διαβητικούς"

..........


Παραγγελία πίτσας το έτος 2016

----------


## ysam

Σ έναν αυτοκινητόδρομο της Aθήνας , κάποιος οδηγός φτάνει σ' ένα τεράστιο μποτιλιάρισμα και σταματάει. Κάποιος τον πλησιάζει και του χτυπά το τζάμι. Ο οδηγός ανοίγει το παράθυρο και ρωτάει:

- Τι συμβαίνει;

- Μια ομάδα από τρομοκράτες έπιασε όμηρο τον "ΓAΠ" και ζητάει λύτρα 1 εκατομμύριο Ευρώ, αλλιώς λένε ότι θα τον καταβρέξουν με βενζίνη και θα του πετάξουν ένα αναμμένο σπίρτο. Λοιπόν, καταλαβαίνετε ότι, μπροστά σ' αυτή την τραγική κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί, ζητούμε από κάθε αυτοκίνητο να κάνει μια δωρεά.

- Και πόσα δίνει συνήθως ο καθένας; ρωτάει o οδηγός.

- Γύρω στα 5 λίτρα !

......

----------


## ALTAiR

2 Γεροντάκια σε χωριουδάκι Ελληνικό κάθονται στο παγκάκι της πλατείας κάτω από τον πλάτανο και αγναντεύουνε τη θέα του χωριού τους.
Σταματάει ένα μεγάλο τζιπ, κατεβαίνει μια θεογκόμενα βορειοΕυρωπαία και ρωτάει τα γεροντάκια ψιλοαγχωμένη:

Do you speak English? 
Μπα γνέφουνε τα γερόντια

Parlare Italiano?
Μπα γνέφουνε τα γερόντια

Sprechen Deutche?
Μπα γνέφουνε τα γερόντια

parlez vous Francais
Μπα γνέφουνε τα γερόντια

Hablan español
Μπα γνέφουνε τα γερόντια

Κουνάει το κεφάλι περιφρονητικά και φεύγει η Ευρωπαία.

Λέει ο ένας γέροντας στον άλλον: Ρεζίλι γίναμε ρε Κωστή, 5 λέξεις δε μάθαμε τόσα χρόνια από μια ξένη γλώσσα για να μπορέσουμε να συνεννοηθούμε με την κοπέλα.

Ρε Γιώργη, εδω αυτή 5 γλώσσες ήξερε και δεν κατάφερε να συννενοηθεί...
εσύ θα τα κατάφερνες με τη μία?

----------


## christopher

*Την επόμενη Κυριακή Ψηφίζουμε Αλή Μπαμπά. Έχει μόνο 40 κλέφτες.* 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...5109959493484876592_151346711576803_151099594934848_268384_5360700_n.jpg

----------


## JB172

Μια φορά μια καλόγρια, που είχε πάει στην πόλη, έχασε το τελευταίο λεωφορείο για το μοναστήρι και μη έχοντας άλλη επιλογή κάνει ωτοστόπ.
Σταματάει μια πολυτελής Mercedes κι ακούγεται από μέσα μια γυναικεία φωνή:
-Για το μοναστήρι, αδελφή, έμπα να σε πάω, με βγάζει ο δρόμος μου.

Μπαίνει, λοιπόν και βλέπει μια πανέμορφη ξανθιά, ωραία ντυμένη, με ακριβά κοσμήματα και όλα τα συναφή. Περίεργη καθώς ήταν η καλόγρια τη ρωτάει:
-Δεσποινίς μου, υποθέτω ότι αυτό το ωραίο μεταξωτό φόρεμα που φοράτε θα σας κόστισε ακριβούτσικα.
-Όχι ιδιαίτερα αδελφή, ίσα-ίσα μια ερωτική βραδιά.

Η καλόγρια βουβάθηκε και κάνει να γυρίσει από την άλλη και να σου βλέπει μια φανταστική γούνα.
-Αυτή η γούνα δεσποινίς μου, θα σας κόστισε, φαντάζομαι.
-Όχι ιδιαίτερα αδελφή, ίσα-ίσα μια ερωτική βραδιά.

Ενώ είχε ήδη νυχτώσει για τα καλά, έφθασαν στο μοναστήρι. Πριν κατέβει, η καλόγρια κάνει άλλη μια ερώτηση:
-Δεσποινίς μου, συγχωρήστε με άλλη μια φορά για την αδιακρισία μου αλλά θα είχα την περιέργεια να μάθω αν αυτή η Mercedes σας κόστισε πολύ;
-Μπα, ίσα-ίσα μια εβδομάδα ερωτικών βραδιών.

Η καλόγρια ευχαρίστησε την ευγενική κοπέλα και κατέβηκε από το αυτοκίνητο.
Μπαίνει μέσα στο μοναστήρι και πάει και κλείνεται στο κελί της.
Κάποια στιγμή ακούει να της χτυπάν την πόρτα.
-Ποιος είναι;
-Ανοιξε , αδελφή Μαρία, ο πατήρ Ευάγγελος είμαι.

Και απαντάει η καλόγρια:
-Πατήρ Ευάγγελε δεν πας στο διάολο κι εσύ και οι καραμελίτσες σου με γεύση μέντας?..!!!!

----------


## JB172

Δύο δικηγόροι ταξίδευαν σε κάποιο επαρχιακό δρόμο μέσα σε χιονοθύελλα. 
Το αυτοκίνητο δεν μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί στις αντιξοότητες και κόλλησε. Κατεβαίνουν και αποφασίζουν να το κόψουν με τα πόδια.

Στη διαδρομή συναντούν μια αρκούδα με φανερές τις προθέσεις της λόγω πείνας. Τότε ο ένας δικηγόρος βγάζει τα παπούτσια που φορούσε και τα πετά. Στη συνέχεια βγάζει από το βαλιτσάκι του με γρήγορες κινήσεις ένα ζευγάρι αθλητικά μποτάκια και αρχίζει ταχύτατα να τα φορά. 
- "Καλά τι κάνεις είσαι τρελός, πιστεύεις ότι θα περάσεις στο τρέξιμο την αρκούδα;" Ρωτάει απορημένος ο άλλος δικηγόρος. 
- "Όχι βρε βλάκα, εσένα θέλω να περάσω''!!!!!!!!

----------


## ysam

Πιλότοι. - Σοβαροί Άνθρωποι.

----------


## devilman

ηταν στην τάξη μικροί ο αλ καπόνε η αννούλα ο τοτός ο γιωργάκης κτλ
και ρωτάει η δασκάλα 
πόσο κάνει 3*2?
κυρία κυρία !! λέει η αννούλα! 
πές μου αννούλα λέει η δασκάλα.
6 ! λέει η αννούλα
την κοίταγε ο αλ καπόνε με μισό μάτι!!
μετά ρωτάει η δασκάλα
ποιά είναι η πρωτέυουσα της ιταλίας
κυρία κυρία πάλι η αννούλα!
πές μου αννούλα λέει η δασκάλα
Ρώμη λέει η αννούλα
την κοιταγε ο αλ καπόνε πάλι με μισό μάτι!(την κουτάνα έλεγε απο μέσα του)
Ρωτάει ξανά η δασκάλα 
Πότε έγινε η Γαλλική επανάσταση
ΠΑΛΙ η αννούλα Κυριία κυρία!!
πές μου αννουλα λέει η δασκάλα
το 1789! λέει η αννούλα
σηκώνεται ο Αλ καπόνε με ένα πιστόλι και της ρίχνει μια και τη σοτώνει!
ΑΛ ΚΑΠΌΝΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΊ ΜΟΥ! του λέει η δασκάλα?
Ηξερε πολλά..

----------


## JB172

*Η καινούργια πινακίδα κοντά στο ΑΤΜ της Τράπεζας, γράφει:*


«Αγαπητοί μας πελάτες, η Τράπεζά μας εγκαθιστά νέα μηχανήματα ΑΤΜ, στα οποία θα προσεγγίζετε με το αυτοκίνητό σας, έχοντας έτσι τη δυνατότητα να κάνετε ανάληψη χρημάτων χωρίς να βγείτε καθόλου από το όχημά σας. 
Παρακαλούνται όσοι πελάτες κάνουν χρήση αυτού του τρόπου ανάληψης, να ακολουθήσουν τις αναγραφόμενες οδηγίες». 

Μετά από μήνες, οι οδηγίες για Άνδρες και Γυναίκες, εμπλουτίστηκαν και αναπτύχθηκαν με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Ακολουθείστε τα βήματα που αφορούν το φύλο σας...

******************************* 

Μέθοδος Ανδρών: 

1. Οδηγείστε κοντά στο μηχάνημα 

2. Ανοίξτε το παράθυρό σας. 

3. Εισάγετε την κάρτα στο μηχάνημα και πληκτρολογήστε το ΡΙΝ σας. 

4. Πληκτρολογήστε το ποσό χρημάτων που επιθυμείτε και εισπράξτε τα.

5. Αφαιρέστε την κάρτα σας και πάρτε την απόδειξη. 

6. Κλείστε το παράθυρο του αυτοκινήτου σας. 

7. Κατευθυνθείτε προς τον επόμενο προορισμό σας. 

*******************************

Μέθοδος Γυναικών: 

1. Οδηγείστε κοντά στο μηχάνημα. 

2. Παρκάρετε έτσι ώστε το παράθυρό σας να βρεθεί απέναντι από το μηχάνημα. 

3. Τραβήξτε χειρόφρενο και ανοίξτε το παράθυρό σας. 

4. Βρείτε την τσάντα σας, αδειάστε την στο κάθισμα του συνοδηγού και βρείτε την κάρτα σας. 

5. Κλείστε τη φίλη στο κινητό σας, λέγοντάς της ότι θα την καλέσετε αργότερα. 

6. Προσπαθήστε να εισάγετε την κάρτα σας στο μηχάνημα. 

7. Βγείτε από το αυτοκίνητο για να φτάνετε στο μηχάνημα (οι ανόητοι, το έχουν τοποθετήσει μακριά από το αυτοκίνητό σας!). 

8. Εισάγετε την κάρτα. 

9. Εισάγετε και πάλι την κάρτα με το σωστό τρόπο. 

10. Ψάξτε στο πορτοφόλι σας να βρείτε το σημειωματάκι με το ΡΙΝ σας. 

11. Πληκτρολογήστε το ΡΙΝ σας. 

12. Πιέστε ΑΚΥΡΟ και ξαναπληκτρολογείστε το ΡΙΝ σας σωστά. 

13. Πληκτρολογήστε το ποσό χρημάτων που επιθυμείτε. 

14. Ελέγξτε τα μαλλιά σας στο τζάμι που καθρεφτίζει το πρόσωπό σας. 

15. Εισπράξτε τα χρήματα και πάρτε και την απόδειξη. 

16. Μπείτε στο αυτοκίνητο, αδειάστε ξανά την τσάντα σας και τοποθετείστε στο βάθος το πορτοφόλι και τα μετρητά. 

17. Σημειώστε στην ατζέντα σας το ποσόν των χρημάτων που αναλάβατε. 

18. Ανάψτε τη μηχανή του αυτοκινήτου σας και ξεκινήστε. 

19. Σταματήστε! Ξαναβγείτε και αφαιρέστε την κάρτα σας από το μηχάνημα. 

20. Αδειάστε ξανά την τσάντα σας, βρείτε την καρτοθήκη και τοποθετείστε την κάρτα ανάληψης. 

21. Αγριοκοιτάξτε τον ενοχλητικό οδηγό πίσω σας, που κορνάρει. 

22. Ξαναβάλτε μπρος την αναμμένη μηχανή και ξεκινήστε. 

23. Καλέστε στο κινητό τη φίλη σας, που κλείσατε πριν λίγα λεπτά. 

24. Προχωρήστε 2-3 χιλιόμετρα. 

25. Λύστε το χειρόφρενο!

----------


## ALTAiR

Αλοιφούλα...aloifi.jpg

----------


## JB172

Ο δικαστής επαναλαμβάνει την κατηγορία: 

- "Κτυπήσατε τον αρχιεργάτη με το σφυρί στο κεφάλι και ισχυρίζεστε ότι αυτός σας το ζήτησε." 
Μάλιστα κύριε πρόεδρε. Μου είπε: 

- "Τώρα θα βγάλω το σίδερο από τη φωτιά και μόλις κουνήσω το κεφάλι μου, εσύ χτύπα το με το σφυρί."!!!!!!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

Δύο ξανθιές κάνουν εργασίες για το δήμο Αθηναίων. Η πρώτη σκάβει μια τρύπα
και η δεύτερη τη γεμίζει. Δουλεύουν στη μία πλευρά του δρόμου και μετά στην
άλλη, συνεχίζουν στον επομενο δρόμο, δουλεύοντας ασταμάτητα όλη μέρα, με
την μία να σκάβει μια τρύπα και την άλλη να τη γεμίζει. Ένας περαστικός
έχει
εντυπωσιαστεί με την προσπάθεια τους και ρωτάει την μία εργάτρια.

- Μένω έκπληκτος με την εργατικότητα σας αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί
σκάβετε μία τρύπα για να τη γεμίσετε αμέσως μετά;

Η ξανθιά γυρνάει προς το μέρος του, σκουπίζει τον ιδρώτα από το μέτωπο της
και λέει.

- Κανονικά είμαστε τρεις, αλλα αυτή που φυτεύει τα δέντρα έχει ρεπό σήμερα.

----------


## klarabel

Πώς να κάνετε hack ένα PC ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSijk...eature=related

To teamviewer ανακάλυψε ο τύπος ότι είναι hack program, και να πώς ....ή αλλιώς όταν η ηλιθιότητα δημοσιεύεται στο Youtube. H ίδια λογική πρέπει να κυριαρχεί και στο Desktop Background που έχει βάλει αυτή η ..διάνοια !! Για προσέξτε το στην αρχή του video.

----------


## JB172

Σ' ένα παγκάκι στο πάρκο κάθεται μια γριούλα με το γατί της στο χέρι και κλαίει τη μοίρα της:
- Αχ, που γέρασα, αχ, πώς πέρασε τόσο γρήγορα η ζωή, αχ, πόσα πράγματα θα ήθελα να έχω κάνει και δεν έκανα, αχ, βαχ, αχ, βαχ!
Εκείνη τη στιγμή περνούσε μια νεράιδα και τη λυπήθηκε. Πηγαίνει κοντά της και της λέει:
- Μην κλαις, σήμερα είναι η τυχερή σου μέρα, θα σου πραγματοποιήσω τρεις επιθυμίες. Πες μου τί θες κι έγινε!
- Θέλω να γίνω νέα κι όμορφη.
Η νεράιδα σκούντηξε τη γριούλα με το μαγικό ραβδί της και τη μετέτρεψε σε μια πανέμορφη, νέα γυναίκα:
- Ποια είναι η δεύτερη επιθυμία σου;
- Θέλω το σπίτι μου να γίνει παλάτι σαν αυτά των παραμυθιών.
Με μια κίνηση του μαγικού της ραβδιού η νεράιδα μετέτρεψε το σπίτι της πρώην γριάς σε ένα μεγάλο παλάτι που έφτανε μέχρι τον ουρανό:
- Η τρίτη σου επιθυμία;
- Να μεταμορφωθεί αυτός ο γάτος σε ένα πανέμορφο αγόρι γεμάτο μυς.
Η νεράιδα πραγματοποίησε και την τρίτη επιθυμία της πρώην γριάς και μετέτρεψε τον γάτο σε ένα πανέμορφο αγόρι γεμάτο μυς.
Λέει τότε ο μεταμορφωμένος γάτος στην πρώην γριά:
- Υποθέτω ότι τώρα θα το έχεις σκυλομετανοιώσει που με ευνούχισες!!!!!!!!!

----------


## biomecanoid

> Πώς να κάνετε hack ένα PC ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSijk...eature=related
> 
> To teamviewer ανακάλυψε ο τύπος ότι είναι hack program, και να πώς ....ή αλλιώς όταν η ηλιθιότητα δημοσιεύεται στο Youtube. H ίδια λογική πρέπει να κυριαρχεί και στο Desktop Background που έχει βάλει αυτή η ..διάνοια !! Για προσέξτε το στην αρχή του video.


τον ξεχεσα τον τύπο

----------


## JB172

* Γυναικείες ατάκες που άλλαξαν την ροή της ιστορίας* 


1. «Μωρό μου; Να σου καθαρίσω ένα μηλαράκι;» - Εύα
2. «Και μην τολμήσεις να έρθεις αν δεν μου βρεις την ενυδατική κρέμα που σου έγραψα στον πάπυρο» - Πηνελόπη
3. «Αν πεινάσεις, έχει φαγητό στο φούρνο. Εγώ και τα παιδιά θα αργήσουμε» - Μήδεια
4. «Άντε τελείωνε! Πλύνε τα χέρια σου και έλα να φας πριν κρυώσει το φαγητό»- Η Μητέρα του Πόντιου Πιλάτου
5. «Μωρό μου, είδα έναν υπέροχο χιτώνα. Μόνο τριάντα αργύρια!!»- Η γυναίκα του Ιούδα
6. «Τζουτζούκο μου αυτά τα σαπουνάκια Μασσαλίας μου ξηραίνουν το δέρμα και δεν κάνουν αφρό» - Εύα Μπράουν 1940
7. «Αγάπη, σήμερα λέω να πάρουμε το κάμπριο» - Τζάκι Κέννεντι 1963
8. «...και ποιος είναι δηλαδή ο Μάο να έχει τείχος και εμείς όχι;» - Κυρία Ούλμπριχτ 1961
9. «Γιώργο ο αχαϊρευτος ο γιος μας πάλι δεν μπήκε στο Πολυτεχνείο. Πρέπει να βρούμε ένα τρόπο για να μπει!» - Δέσποινα Παπαδοπούλου 1973
10. «Οσάμα, θα πάω στην Νέα Υόρκη με την μαμά - με διαφορετικές όμως πτήσεις» - Η Κυρία Λάντεν.

----------


## JB172

*Η γέννηση για φέτος ματαιώνεται ( Σοφή επιλογή, τι να φέρεις σε αυτό τον κόσμο… και ο Χριστός ο ίδιος θα αναφωνούσε “Α ρε πατέρα που με έστειλες” )...!!!*

*ο Ιωσήφ πρέπει να πληρώσει περαίωση,*

*η Φάτνη να τακτοποιηθεί ως ημιυπαίθριος,*

*η Παναγία ( μεγάλη η χάρη της ) δεν παίρνει επίδομα τοκετού,* 

*οι άγγελοι δεν πετάνε λόγω απεργίας,*

*οι 3 μάγοι φοβούνται ότι θα απελαθούν ως λαθρομετανάστες,* 

*και τα βόδια "καλοριφέρ" περιμένουν να διευκρινίσει η Μπιρμπίλη τι θα γίνει με τα φωτοβολταϊκά...!!!* 


*Ευτυχισμένο το 2011…..*

----------


## pasific

Ένας νέος τελειώνει το Λύκειο και δεν έχει καθόλου όρεξη για Πανεπιστήμιο. Ο πατέρας του, πλούσιος πολιτικός με μεγάλη δύναμη στην κυβέρνηση, απειλεί τον γιο του:

- Δεν θέλεις να σπουδάσεις ρε τεμπελόσκυλο; Λοιπόν εγώ δε συντηρώ κοπρίτες, γι' αυτό και θα δουλέψεις, κατάλαβες;

Έχοντας την ισχυρή οικονομική και πολιτική θέση, ο πατέρας κινεί τα νήματα για να βρει μία θέση στον γιο του. Καλεί λοιπόν τον υπουργό

- Γιώργο, θυμάσαι τον γιο μου; Λοιπόν, τέλειωσε το λύκειο και ο τεμπέλης δεν θέλει να σπουδάσει. Θα μπορούσες να του βρεις μια θέση να αρχίσει να δουλεύει, μήπως εν τω μεταξύ βρει το δρόμο του και αποφασίσει να σπουδάσει; Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί κάτι που θα τον κάνει να δουλέψει σκληρά, να μην κάθεται και τα ξύνει. κατάλαβες;

Μερικές μέρες αργότερα ο... Γιώργος του λέει:

- Έτοιμη η δουλειά για τον γιο σου. Δεξί χέρι του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας και 20.000 ευρώ το μήνα, τέλεια έτσι;

-Τι λε ρε Γιώργο, αυτό είναι υπερβολικό. Πρέπει να τον αρχίσουμε πιο χαμηλά, με τέτοια τρελά λεφτά αυτός ο τεμπέλης θα γίνει χειρότερος.

- Εντάξει φίλε μου βρήκα κάτι πιο σεμνό. Ιδιαίτερος Γραμματέας Υπουργού. Ο μισθός είναι πιο σεμνός, μόνο 10.000 ευρώ το μήνα.

- Όχι ρε Γιώργο! Μόλις που έβγαλε το Λύκειο. Δεν θέλω η ζωή του να είναι τόσο εύκολη με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Θέλω να αισθανθεί την ανάγκη να σπουδάσει, κατάλαβες;

- Φίλε, του βρήκα δουλειά ως Διευθυντής του Τμήματος Προμηθειών στο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών και ο μισθός θα είναι μόνο 6,000 το μήνα.

- Μα ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ Γιώργο, βρες μου κάτι πιο σεμνό, κάτι στα 600 με 700 ευρώ το μήνα.

- Μα τι λες τώρα, αυτό είναι αδύνατο.

- Γιατί;

- Γιατί αυτές οι θέσεις φίλε, δίνονται μόνο με διαγωνισμό και χρειάζεται να έχει βιογραφικό κάποιου επιπέδου, με τέλειες γνώσεις Αγγλικών τουλάχιστον, πανεπιστημιακό δίπλωμα, τουλάχιστον ένα μάστερ ή phd στο εξωτερικό, θέληση να δουλεύει υπερωρίες άνευ αποδοχών. Φίλε μου αυτές οι θέσεις των 600 ευρώ δεν βρίσκονται εύκολα..

----------


## JB172

Πρωινόs καφέs.

Τέσσερις καθολικοί άνδρες και μια καθολική γυναίκα πίνουν καφέ στην πλατεία του Αγίου Πέτρου.
Ο πρώτος καθολικός άνδρας λέει στους φίλους του "Ο γιός μου είναι παπάς και όταν μπαίνει σε κάποιο χώρο, όλοι τον φωνάζουν <Πατέρα>"
Ο δεύτερος καθολικός άνδρας λέει, "Ο δικός μου ο γιός είναι επίσκοπος και όταν μπαίνει σε κάποιο χώρο όλοι τον φωνάζουν <Η χάρη σου>"
Ο Τρίτος καθολικός άνδρας λέει, "εμένα ο δικός μου ο γιός είναι καρδινάλιος οπότε όταν μπαίνει σε κάποιο χώρο όλοι τον φωνάζουν <Εξοχότητα>"
Ο τέταρτος καθολικός άνδρας λέει περήφανα "ο δικός μου είναι ο πάπας, οπότε όταν μπαίνει σε κάποιο χώρο όλοι τον φωνάζουν <Αγιότητα>"
Όλη αυτή την ώρα η μόνη καθολική γυναίκα πίνει τον καφέ της σιωπηλά χωρίς να συμμετέχει στη συζήτηση.
Οι τέσσερις καθολικοί την κοιτάζουν και τη ρωτάνε "Λοιπόν....?"
Εκείνη με περισσή περηφάνια απαντά "Εγώ έχω κόρη σκέτο μοντέλο, με στήθος DD μέση 75 και περιφέρεια 90 
... και όταν μπαίνει σε κάποιο χώρο, όλοι φωνάζουν "Θεέ μου!"!!!!!!

----------


## B52

Εξετάσεις οδήγησης
Δίνει κάποιος εξετάσεις οδήγησης. 

Περνάει το πρακτικό και έρχεται η σειρά των ερωτήσεων. 

- Οδηγείς βράδυ, λέει ο εξεταστής, και βλέπεις δύο φώτα να έρχονται καταπάνω σου! Τι είναι; 

- Αυτοκίνητο, απαντάει ο τύπος. 

- Ναι ρε φίλε! Αυτοκίνητο είναι. Αλλά τί μάρκα ; NISSAN; MERCENDES; TOYOTA; 

- Που να καταλάβω μέσα στην νύχτα, κύριε εξεταστά;! 

- Επόμενη ερώτηση! Οδηγείς βράδυ, και βλέπεις ένα φως να έρχεται καταπάνω σου. Τι είναι; 

- Μηχανή! 

- Ναι, ρε παιδί μου! Μηχανή είναι. Αλλά τι μηχανή; HARLEY; VESPA; HONDA; 

- Μα μέσα στο σκοτάδι, που να ξεχωρίσω, κύριε εξεταστά; 

- Τελευταία ερώτηση! Αν δεν απαντήσεις, κόβεσαι. Οδηγείς βράδυ και βλέπεις δύο φώτα, ψηλότερα από το ύψος του αμαξιού σου, να έρχονται πάνω σου. Τι είναι; 

- Νταλίκα, κύριε! 

- Ναι, ρε παιδί μου! Αλλά τι νταλίκα; SCANIA; MAN; TRATA; Κόβεσαι!!! 

- Κύριε εξεταστά, να σας κάνω και εγώ μία ερώτηση. Οδηγείς βράδυ, σε έναν δρόμο με κόκκινα φώτα, και βλέπεις στο πεζοδρόμιο μία γυναίκα ντυμένη προκλητικά. Τι είναι; 

- Πουτάν@! 

- Ναι, ρε παιδί μου! Πουτάν@ είναι. Αλλά ποια; Η μάνα σου; Η κόρη σου; Η γυναίκα σου;

----------


## christopher

Υπάλληλος: Με συγχωρείτε Κύριε Διευθυντά, μπορώ να σας μιλήσω; 

Διευθυντής: Βεβαιότατα, έλα στο γραφείο μου. 

Υ. Όπως γνωρίζετε είμαι στην εταιρία εδώ και δέκα χρόνια

Δ. Ναι το ξέρω

Υ. Δεν θα σας το πω δια της πλαγίας οδού αλλά θα μπω κατ'ευθείαν στο θέμα. Ζητάω αύξηση του μισθού μου.Υπάρχουν τέσσερις εταιρίες,που με κυνηγάνε αλλά ήθελα πρώτα, να μιλήσω σε σας.

Δ. Αύξηση ;; Θα ήθελα να σου δώσω αύξηση, αλλά δεν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή.

Υ. Καταλαβαίνω την θέση σας, και γνωρίζω την υφιστάμενη ύφεση που έχει αρνητικό αντίκτυπο στις πωλήσεις, αλλά πρέπει να λάβετε όμως υπόψιν σας την αφοσίωσή μου και την σκληρή μου δουλειά επί δέκα χρόνια στην εταιρία.

Δ. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν μου αυτά που μου λες τελικά θα σου δώσω την αύξηση δεκαπέντε τοις εκατό και πέντε μέρες επί πλέον άδεια τον χρόνο. Πώς σου φαίνεται, είσαι ικανοποιημένος;

Υ. Συμφωνώ. Είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος και σας ευχαριστώ !

Δ. Πριν φύγεις όμως, πες μου αν θες, ποιες είναι οι εταιρίες που τρέχουν από πίσω σου ;

Υ. Α ! ! Είναι η ΔΕΗ, ο ΟΤΕ, η ΕΥΔΑΠ και η Τράπεζα για το δάνειό μου !.....

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας, με υγεία το 2011 !!!

 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Η σύγχρονη σύνταξη μας:

game fidaki IKA.jpg

 ::   ::

----------


## christopher

14193.jpg
14202.jpg

----------


## papashark

και που είσαι ακόμα !

----------


## nvak

Ένας παππούς 80 χρονών πάει στο γιατρό για γενικό τσεκάπ.

Τον ρωτάει ο γιατρός: "Πώς αισθάνεστε;"

*- Ποτέ δεν ένιωσα καλύτερα. Είμαι παντρεμένος με μια 25χρονη, με την οποία περνάω θαυμάσια, και μάλιστα είναι και έγκυος. Μου ετοιμάζει παιδί.*

Ο γιατρός τον κοιτάει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα σκεπτικός.

- Να σας πω μια ιστορία, του λέει...

Ήταν ένας φίλος μου κυνηγός, ο οποίος καθώς έφευγε αφηρημένος από το σπίτι του μια μέρα, αντί να πάρει το όπλο του, πήρε κατά λάθος την ομπρέλα.

Αφού περπατούσε για κάμποση ώρα στο δάσος, είδε μπροστά του ξαφνικά μια άγρια αρκούδα.

Σηκώνει λοιπόν την ομπρέλα του και κάνει να πυροβολήσει και τσαφ, να σου η αρκούδα... Πέφτει κάτω νεκρή. ... Τέζα.

- Αποκλείεται, φωνάζει ο παππούς, κάποιος άλλος θα την πυροβόλησε.

*Α γεια σου!!!*

----------


## ALTAiR

Ένας τύπος μισούσε υπερβολικά τον γάτο της γυναίκας του. 

Ετσι αποφάσισε να τον ξεφορτωθεί. Τον βάζει λοιπόν στʼ αυτοκίνητό του και τον εγκαταλείπει δύο τετράγωνα πιο κάτω από το σπίτι του. Επιστρέφοντας βρήκε τον γάτο να τον περιμένει στο κατώφλι.... Τήν επομένη τον ξαναβάζει στο αυτοκίνητό του και τον εγκαταλείπει τέσσερα τετράγωνα πιο μακριά. Στην επιστροφή ξαναβρίσκει τον γάτο να γλύφεται αμέριμνα έξω απʼ το σπίτι....

Ο άνθρωπος αποφάσισε να λάβει δραστικά μέτρα. Κλείνει τον γάτο σʼ ένα κουτί τον βάζει στʼ αυτοκίνητο και ξεκινάει. Μετά απο μερικά χιλιόμετρα στρίβει προς το βουνό, κοντά στην κορυφή περνάει κάτω από μία γέφυρα, στρίβει δεξιά, μετά αριστερά, βλέπει μία λίμνη και πετάει το κουτί με τον γάτο μέσα.

Δύο ώρες αργότερα, ο τύπος τηλεφωνεί στή γυναίκα του.

- Δε μου λες γυναίκα, ο γάτος είναι στο σπίτι?

- Ναί εδώ είναι! 

*- Δώστον μου στο τηλέφωνο γιατί χάθηκα, γαμώ το κέρατό μου........*

 ::

----------


## devilman

ηταν μια φορά ένας μουτσος και πήγε σε ένα νέο καράβι που έκανε πολυ μεγαλα ταξιδια
Τελος πάντων περνάει μια βδομάδα , δυο , λέει ο μουτσος σε έναν άλλο , να σου πώ ρε 
-εδώ δεν Μαματε καθόλου?
-πως του λέει ο αλλος μαμαμε εναν κινέζο μάγειρα με 1000 ευρώ
-Τι κινέζο μάγειρα και 1000 ευρώ ? Πολλά δεν είναι
-Να τα 200 ευρώ τα δίνουμε στον καπετάνιο επειδη δεν συμφωνεί με αυτο που γίνεται
-Μα και πάλι 800 ευρω είναι πολλά για να μαμησουμε εναν κινέζο μάγειρα
-Να 200 παίρνει και ο αρχιμηχανικός γιατι δεν συμφωνει με αυτό που γίνεται
-Μα και πάλι 600 ευρω είναι πολλά για να μαμησουμε εναν κινέζο μάγειρα
-Να αλλα 200 παίρνει ο δευτερος μηχανικός επειδη δεν συμφωνει με αυτό που γίνεται
-Μα και πάλι 400 ευρω είναι πολλά για να μαμησουμε εναν κινέζο μάγειρα
-Να τα άλλα 400 τα μοιράζονται οι δύο που τον κρατάνε γιατί ουτε αυτος συμφωνει με αυτό που γίνεται  ::

----------


## senius

_Φίλε μου, εσύ που κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις αυτό εδώ το κείμενο, άκουσε μια συμβουλή. Μην διαβάσεις παρακάτω. Δεν έχει τίποτα να σου πει αυτό το κείμενο. Τίποτα απολύτως, κανένα νόημα, καμιά ουσία.
Σε βλέπω όμως αρκετά επίμονο και περίεργο, ακόμη, θα έλεγα. Συνεχίζεις ακόμη να διαβάζεις. Μα αφού σου είπα, αυτό το κείμενο δεν έχει τίποτα να σου δώσει. Εσύ εκεί. Επιμένεις. Σε έχει φάει η περιέργεια. Έχεις ήδη φτάσει στην μέση κι όμως συνεχίζεις ακόμη να διαβάζεις. Όταν όμως φτάσεις στο τέλος και συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι δεν έβγαλες τίποτα, μην τα βάλεις μαζί μου.
Εγώ σε είχα προειδοποιήσει. Για όλα φταίει η ακατανίκητη περιέργειά σου, που ενώ σου λέω, από την αρχή, ότι αυτό το κείμενο γράφτηκε απλά για να γραφτεί, εσύ εξακολουθείς να επιμένεις να το διαβάσεις ολόκληρο.
Σταμάτα να διαβάζεις τώρα. Όσο είναι ακόμη καιρός. Δείξε δυνατός. Δείξε ότι έχεις θέληση. Έχεις ακόμη λίγο χρόνο για να αλλάξεις γνώμη. Είσαι όμως τόσο ξεροκέφαλος που το έφτασες στο τέλος του. Και τώρα που το τέλειωσες, μπράβο σου! Τι κατάλαβες?_

----------


## ysam

Το e-mail του Άραβα μαθητή στον πατέρα του : 

Το Βερολίνο είναι θαυμάσιο, οι άνθρωποι εδώ είναι υπέροχοι και μου αρέσει πολύ εδώ, αλλά πατέρα, 
ντρέπομαι λίγο να πηγαίνω στο κολέγιο με τη Φερράρι 599 GTB από καθαρό χρυσό, όταν όλοι μου οι καθηγητές και πολλοί συμμαθητές μου έρχονται με τρένο . 

Ο γιος σου, Nasser. 

...Και η απάντηση του Άραβα πατέρα : 

20 εκατομμύρια αμερικάνικα δολάρια μόλις μεταφέρθηκαν στο λογαριασμό σου . Σε παρακαλώ σταματά να μας ντροπιάζεις! 
Πήγαινε και αγόρασε και εσύ ένα τρένο! 

Με αγάπη, 
Ο πατέρας σου.

----------


## ysam

http://www.flixxy.com/my-blackberry-is-not-working.htm

----------


## JB172

Νυχτερινή βάρδια ο ταρίφας, μόνος στην πιάτσα περιμένει πελάτη…
Ξαφνικά, έρχεται μια κοπέλα ολόγυμνη και μπαίνει μέσα στο ταξί και του λέει:
-Πάμε Σύνταγμα. 


Την κοιτάζει ο ταρίφας από πάνω μέχρι κάτω... ψιλοσκέφτεται, κάνει να ξεκινήσει και μετά 
από λίγο σταματάει…
Ξανακάνει δυο μέτρα σκεφτικός και ξανασταματάει, αναποφάσιστος...
Αφού γίνεται αυτό για κάνα 5λεπτο, του λέει η κοπέλα:
-Τι συμβαίνει, δεν έχεις ξαναδεί γυμνή γυναίκα; 
-Πως, έχω δει πολλές φορές γυμνή γυναίκα........
* πορτοφόλι δεν βλέπω και…. ανησυχώ !!!!!!!!............*

----------


## tritsako

Μια μέρα ένας ανθοπώλης πήγε σε ένα κουρείο για κούρεμα. Μετά το κούρεμα, ρώτησε για τον λογαριασμό του και ο κουρέας απάντησε, "δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τα χρήματα από σας, προσφέρω κοινωφελές έργο αυτή την εβδομάδα." Ο ανθοπώλης ευχαρίστησε και έφυγε από το κατάστημα. Όταν ο κουρέας πήγε να ανοίξει το κατάστημά του το επόμενο πρωί, στην πόρτα του βρήκε να τον περιμένει μια κάρτα με «ευχαριστώ» και μια ντουζίνα τριαντάφυλλα.

Σε λίγο ένας φούρναρης μπήκε για κούρεμα, και όταν πήγε να πληρώσει, ο κουρέας και πάλι απάντησε: «Δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ τα χρήματα από σας, προσφέρω κοινωφελές έργο αυτή την εβδομάδα." Ο φούρναρης ήταν ευτυχής και έφυγε από το κατάστημα. Το πρωί, όταν ο κουρέας πήγε να ανοίξει, στην πόρτα του υπήρχε μια κάρτα με «ευχαριστώ» και μια ντουζίνα τσουρέκια.

Στη συνέχεια, ένας βουλευτής ήρθε για κούρεμα, και όταν πήγε να πληρώσει το λογαριασμό του, ο κουρέας και πάλι απάντησε, "δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τα χρήματα από σας, προσφέρω κοινωφελές έργο αυτή την εβδομάδα." Ο βουλευτής ήταν πολύ χαρούμενος και έφυγε από το κατάστημα. Το επόμενο πρωί, όταν ο κουρέας πήγε να ανοίξει, υπήρχαν μια ντουζίνα βουλευτές που περίμεναν στην ουρά για ένα δωρεάν κούρεμα.

----------


## Themis Ap

Μια υπέροχη ξανθιά μπαίνει στο γραφείο του διευθυντή της εφημερίδας.
- "Γεια", του λέει.
- "Θέλω να με προσλάβεις γραμματέα σου."
- "Γραφομηχανή ξέρεις;", ρωτάει αυτός.
- "Όχι", του λέει, "αλλά μπορώ να μάθω."
- "Στενογραφία;"
- "Όχι, αλλά μπορώ να μάθω".
- "Αγγλικά;"
- "Όχι, αλλά μπορώ να μάθω"... Ο τύπος τα έχει παίξει.
- "Καλά", τη ρωτάει "τίποτα δεν ξέρεις;"
- "Όχι", του λέει αυτή, "αλλά μπορώ να μάθω..."
- "Και, δεν μου λες, τουλάχιστον. Πόσα λεφτά θέλεις;"
- "Ενάμιση εκατομμύριο το μήνα", λέει αυτή.
- "Τρελάθηκες κορίτσι μου; Εδώ έχω δύο αρχισυντάκτες", της απαντάει, "και παίρνουν και οι δύο μαζί εννιακόσιες χιλιάδες." Και η ξανθιά:
- "Καλά. Τότε... πήδ.. τους αρχισυντάκτες σου!"

----------


## JB172

Ταξί φτάνει σε μπλόκο.

Αστυνομικίνα με τσιριχτή φωνή και υπεροπτικό ύφος Κάλαχαν:
«Σας παρακαλώ, κύριε, δεν μπορείτε να περάσετε από δω».

Ταρίφας με ατάραχο βλέμμα και φωνή μπασαδούρα:
«Γιατί, έχεις σφουγγαρίσει;».

----------


## JB172

ΕΛΛΗΝΟΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΙΗΣΗ*
*
One day στην λιακάδα
 Sitting on the πρασινάδα
 Where the flowers ανθούσαν
 and the horses χλιμιντρούσαν
 Say ο Μήτρος to Κρουστάλλω :
 Do you μ' απατάς με άλλο;


 Κι η Κρουστάλλω σαν το hear 
 τήνε πιάνει μέγας fear
 Because τόπε η Μαγδάλω
 ότι did it μ' έναν Γάλλο.

 And the girl πονηρεμένη 
 Lay down σαν πεθαμένη
 Μήτρο μ' if you don't believe me
 με το καριοφύλι kill me.
 And the Μήτρος που ήταν θύμα
 την επίστεψε the βλήμα.

----------


## ALTAiR

Και την Married ένα βράδυ
with a priest και με φεγγάρι
και τον junior κάναν Μήτσο
και τον named him Κίτσο!





> ΕΛΛΗΝΟΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΙΗΣΗ*
> *
> One day στην λιακάδα
>  Sitting on the πρασινάδα
>  Where the flowers ανθούσαν
>  and the horses χλιμιντρούσαν
>  Say ο Μήτρος to Κρουστάλλω :
>  Do you μ' απατάς με άλλο;
> 
> ...

----------


## NetTraptor

ATT00004.jpg

----------


## JB172

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKekc...layer_embedded

----------


## JB172

Μια γυναίκα ξυπνάει αργά το βράδυ και ανακαλύπτει ότι ο σύζυγός της δεν είναι στο κρεβάτι. Φοράει τη ρόμπα της και κατεβαίνει να τον ψάξει.

Τον βρίσκει να κάθεται στο τραπέζι της κουζίνας, βυθισμένο σε βαθιές σκέψεις και απλώς να κοιτάζει με απλανές βλέμμα τον τοίχο, έχοντας μπροστά του μια κούπα καφέ.

Εξακολουθεί να τον κοιτά καθώς αυτός σκουπίζει ένα δάκρυ από τα μάτια του και πίνει μια ρουφηξιά καφέ.

- Τι σου συμβαίνει αγάπη μου; Γιατί είσαι ξύπνιος τέτοια ώρα;

- Θυμάσαι τότε που είχαμε πρωτογνωριστεί πριν από 20 χρόνια, τότε που ήσουν ακόμη 16 χρονών;

- Μα φυσικά και το θυμάμαι!

- Θυμάσαι τότε που μας έπιασε ο πατέρας σου να κάνουμε έρωτα στο πίσω κάθισμα του αυτοκινήτου μου;

- Ναι, κι αυτό το θυμάμαι!

- Θυμάσαι μήπως και τη στιγμή που πήρε την καραμπίνα και μου είπε ότι, ή θα σε παντρευτώ ή θα με στείλει φυλακή για 20 χρόνια;

- Ναι αγάπη μου, το θυμάμαι κι αυτό!

-Σήμερα θα είχα αποφυλακιστεί !!!

----------


## JB172

*ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ*

Μ'αρέσει που όταν λέω για αύξηση στο αφεντικό μου δε με αγριοκοιτάζει αλλά γαμιέται στα γέλια. Ασε που έδιωξε κανα δυο που δε μου άρεσε η μούρη τους

Μ'αρέσει που πολλοί φίλοι μου μετανάστευσαν για καλύτερο μέλλον, γιατί θα έχω extra προορισμούς διακοπών στο εξωτερικό. Ασε που όλο και κάτι θα στέλνουν τις γιορτές.

Μ'αρέσει που ακρίβηνε η βενζίνη και είναι απλησίαστη, και κουνάω λιγότερο το αμάξι, γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα το έχω για περισσότερα χρόνια, κάνω καλό στην καρδιά μου και είμαι και πολύ μούρη όταν προτείνω σε φίλους να πάμε τσάρκα με το αμάξι στην εθνική. Ασε που όταν πάμε για μπάνιο το καλοκαίρι τσοντάρουν πια όλοι για βενζίνη ενώ παλιά κάναν τον κινέζο.

Μαρέσει που τα καφενεία έχουν γεμίσει άνεργους επιστήμονες με 2 μεταπτυχιακά. Πλέον πας για ουζάκι και αντί για μπάλα συζητάς για μαύρες τρύπες τουλάχιστον.

Μαρέσει που οι σερβιτόροι άρχισαν να λένε πάλι ευχαριστώ όσα λίγα και να είναι τα τιπς και αν τους δώσουν.

Επιπλέον για τις γκόμενες, είσαι σίγουρος πια 100% ότι δε σε θέλει για τα λεφτά σου.

Μ'αρέσει που ο κουλουρτζής έξω από τα μπουζούκια έχει πιο πολύ δουλειά από τη λουλουδού μέσα στα μπουζούκια.

Μ'αρέσει ο καφές που κερδίζω στο τάβλι με φιλαράκια αποτελεί το 2% του μισθού μου που σημαίνει ότι σε 50 παρτίδες έχω βγάλει ένα μισθό.

Μ'αρέσει που θα κόψουν τα επιδόματα. Δεν άντεχα να περιμένω σε ουρές όρθιος.

Μ'αρέσει που το μέλλον της χώρας είναι αβέβαιο, γιατί σε όλους μας έλειπε λίγο πολύ η περιπέτεια στη ζωή μας.

Μ'αρέσει που μπορώ να έχω κατάθλιψη ελεύθερα. Παλιά μου τα είχαν πρήξει όλοι. 'Τι σου λείπει ρε μαλάκα? Τη δουλειά σου την έχεις, το αμαξάκι σου, τι άλλο θες?'

Μ'αρέσει που στο σούπερ μάρκετ σπάνια περιμένεις πια τον μπροστά να χτυπήσει 2 καρότσια ψώνια, και αν πέσεις σε τέτοιον, του λες να σε καλέσει και σένα στο πάρτυ. Μ'αρέσει που βλέπω αυτούς που αποταμίευαν τόσα χρόνια, να χάνουν τα λεφτά τους, γιατί νιώθω καλύτερα που εγώ τα χάλαγα πάντα μέχρι τελευταίο ευρώ και τώρα από 'σπάταλος' έγινα 'προνοητικός' γιατί τουλάχιστον πρόλαβα και τα χάρηκα. Μ'αρέσει που γίνονται πιο πολλοί πολιτικοί γάμοι, γιατί σε αυτούς τουλάχιστον δε χρεώνουν για τους πολυέλαιους.

Μ'αρέσει που την έχουν δει ξαφνικά όλοι οικολόγοι, και καλά ότι κάνουν οικονομία γιατί προστατεύουν το περιβάλλον.

Μ'αρέσει που λένε ότι θα ξαναγυρίσουμε στη δραχμή, γιατί επιτέλους θα ξοδέψω τις δραχμές που είχα φυλάξει για ενθύμιο και μου έσπαγαν τα νεύρα όταν δεν είχα μία και υπολόγιζα ότι αντιστοιχούν σε 60-70 ευρώ, αλλά δεν τις άλλαζε πια η τράπεζα.

Μ'αρέσει που αν πω ότι δουλέυω 2 φορές τη βδομάδα με κοιτούν με συμπάθεια και μου λένε κουράγιο, ενώ πιο παλιά σκεφτόντουσαν 'Ρε τον τεμπέλη'.

Μ'αρέσει που θα έχω και γω μία ιστορία πόνου και δυστυχίας να λέω στις επόμενες γενιές για το παρελθόν της χώρας, όπως εμείς ακούγαμε για χούντα και 2ο παγκόσμιο. Αλλιώς θα με πέρναγαν για πολύ φλώρο.

----------


## senius

Ο ΦΡΑΧΤΗΣ
Ένα ζευγάρι ηλικιωμένων κάθεται σε μια καφετέρια και θυμάται τα νιάτα του.
- Θυμάσαι, λέει ο γέρος στην γριά, που πρώτοσυναντηθήκαμε πριν 50 χρόνια σε ετούτη εδώ την καφετέρια και μόλις βγήκαμε από εδώ, σε πήγα πίσω στον φράχτη του διπλανού εργοστασίου και κάναμε σεξ?
- Και βέβαια το θυμάμαι, λέει η γριά.
- Ε, λοιπόν για χάρη εκείνης της μέρας, λέω να το ξανακάνουμε απόψε.
- Βεβαίως, λέει η γριά και σηκώνονται και οι δυο να βγουν από την καφετέρια. 
Ένας τυπάκος που καθόταν εκεί δίπλα και άκουσε την συνομιλία, σκέφτηκε:
"Γούστο θα έχει να πάρω μάτι τα γερόντια" και τους ακολούθησε.
Βλέπει λοιπόν την γριά να σηκώνει την φούστα και να πιάνεται στον φράχτη και από πίσω ο γέρος έχοντας κατεβάσει τα παντελόνια.
Το τι ακολούθησε μετά δεν περιγράφεται. Το πιο άγριο σεξ που είχε δει ποτέ ο ματάκιας! Για 40 λεπτά, χωρίς διακοπή, το ζευγάρι τιναζόταν έξαλλα, κουνιόταν σπασμωδικά και οι δυο τους, ούρλιαζαν με τεντωμένες τις φλέβες και γουρλωμένα μάτια. Στο τέλος κατέρρευσαν και έπεσαν στο χώμα.
Ο ματάκιας έπαθε πλάκα. Ποτέ δεν είχε δει, ούτε ακούσει για τόσο παρατεταμένο και τόσο άγριο σεξ πόσο μάλλον από δυο γερόντια. "Πρέπει να μάθω το μυστικό τους" σκέφτηκε. Περίμενε να συνέλθουν και πλησίασε τον γέρο.
- Παππού, χωρίς να το θέλω είδα το σκηνικό και εντυπωσιάστηκα.
Ποιο είναι το μυστικό σου? Έτσι το έκανες και πριν πενήντα χρόνια?
- Παιδί μου, απαντά ο γέρος, πριν πενήντα χρόνια αυτός ο φράχτης δεν ήταν ηλεκτροφόρος.

----------


## geioa

Στην τάξη του Τοτού, έχει την τύχη (!!) να διδάσκει μία νεαρή δασκάλα ... πολύ καλό μωρό!!! 

- Σήμερα παιδιά, θα έρθει να παρακολουθήσει το μάθημά μας ο επιθεωρητής δημοτικής εκπαίδευσης.
- Τι είναι αυτό κυρία;
- Μην ανησυχείτε ... Απλά, ένας κύριος θα είναι στο τέλος της αίθουσας και θα παρακολουθεί το μάθημα.

Μπαίνει ο επιθεωρητής και αρχίζει η δασκάλα να γράφει ερωτήσεις στον πίνακα. Για αρχή, γράφει: 5 x 7 πόσο κάνει;
Σηκώνει χέρι η Αννούλα.
- Ναι, Αννούλα.
- 35 κυρία!
- Μπράβο Αννούλα.

Γράφει η κυρία πάλι στον πίνακα.
- Ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο νησί της Ελλάδας;
- "Κυρία, κυρία", λέει ο Γιωργάκης.
- Ναι Γιώργο.
- Η Κρήτη κυρία!
- Μπράβο Γιωργάκη!

Γράφει πάλι η κυρία στον πίνακα.
- Ένα κομμάτι θάλασσας, που χωρίζει δύο ξηρές και ενώνει δύο θάλασσες.

Εκείνη την στιγμή πέφτει η κιμωλία της κυρίας και σκύβει να την πιάσει... 
- Παιδάκια ποιος θα μας πει αυτή την απάντηση;
Σηκώνει χέρι ο Τοτός γεμάτος σιγουριά και αυτοπεποίθηση.
- Είσαι σίγουρος Τοτέ, ότι ξέρεις την απάντηση; (Αφού φοβάται πιθανή λανθασμένη ερώτηση και γίνει... ρόμπα μπροστά στον επιθεωρητή).
- Ναι, κυρία, ναι!
- Άντε πες....
- Κωλάρα κυρία!!
- Τι είναι αυτά που λες παλιόπαιδο, πέρασε έξω δεν ντρέπεσαι!
- Μα κυρία, αυτό δεν είναι ;;!
- Πέρασε έξω είπα τώρα!

Καθώς βγαίνει ο Τοτός, θυμωμένος, γυρίζει προς τον επιθεωρητή και λέει:
.
.
.
- ... κι' εσύ μεγάλε εκεί πίσω, άλλη φορά αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για την απάντηση, μην ψιθυρίζεις τίποτε!

----------


## nikolas_350

Αν και δεν είναι ανέκδοτο έχει γέλιο.

Η γιαγιά που έκοψε το internet στην Αρμενία 

Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε πως το Internet είναι κάτι σταθερό, κάτι που για να διακοπεί χρειάζεται είτε ένας δικτάτορας στο επίπεδο του Μουμπάρακ ή μια φυσική καταστροφή - ακόμα και στον σεισμό της Ιαπωνίας, το διαδίκτυο παρέμεινε αρκετά λειτουργικό. Και όμως, μια ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα και το φτυάρι της ήταν αρκετά για να μείνει χωρίς internet ολόκληρη σχεδόν η Αρμενία. 
Η 75χρονη γυναίκα, κάτοικος της γειτονικής Γεωργίας, έσκαβε κοντά στην πρωτεύουσα της χώρας, Tbilisi, ψάχνοντας να βρει χαλκό από παλιά καλώδια, τον οποίο θα πουλούσε - μία σύνθης τακτική στην πρώην Σοβιετική Ένωση. 
Για κακή της τύχη, το φτυάρι της έκοψε ένα καλώδιο οπτικών ινών που συνέδεε τη Γεωργία με τη Δυτική Ευρώπη όσον αφορά την πρόσβαση στο internet. Και, καθώς η Γεωργία παρέχει το 90% της πρόσβασης στο Internet στην Αρμενία, εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χρήστες έμειναν χωρίς πρόβαση μέχρι και για 5 ώρες.
Τη διακοπή εντόπισε το κέντρο που έλεγχε την οπτική σύνδεση, και μία ομάδα ασφαλείας έσπευσε στο σημείο, όπου και συνέλαβε την ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα. Αν καταδικαστεί, θα αντιμετωπίσει μέχρι και τρία χρόνια φυλάκισης. Προς το παρόν έχει αφεθεί ελεύθερη, λόγω του προχωρημένου της ηλικίας της.
Το καλώδιο που κόπηκε είναι ιδιοκτησία της Γεωργιανής σιδηροδρομικής εταιρείας. Υποτίθεται πως είναι καλά προστατευμένο, όμως κατολισθήσεις ή έντονες βροχές προφανώς το άφησαν εκτεθειμένο.
Το ψευδώνυμο πάντως που έδωσαν τα τοπικά media στη γυναίκα, της οποίας το όνομα δεν δώθηκε στη δημοσιότητα, ήταν "Ο χάκερ με το φτυάρι.  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

politikos.JPG

----------


## NetTraptor

Τοπ πιο δυνατό νόμισμα.

----------


## mojiro

αυτό δεν είναι 10κ... είναι 10πέτα  ::

----------


## mojiro

Ο ανδρας της Μιχαλιδας ηταν ο γνωστος Εβραιοϊσδραηλινος θεατρικος επιχειρηματιας Μιχα(ι)λιδης ο οποιος οταν την επιασε καβαλα τρελαθηκε και κυριολεκτικα εκτος εαυτου αρχισε να της φωναζει:”τωρα τι θελεις,να σ΄αρχισω στις κλωτσιες ή στις βρυσιές?” -Στις βρισιες απαντησε εκεινη εντρομη.

Τοτε αυτος ξεκολαει μια πετρινη βρυση (λιθινη κρηνη) απο την αυλη και την πλακωνει στις βρυσιες απο το κεφαλι και τα πλευρα και την κανει μαυρη.

... συνεχίζεται http://panosz.wordpress.com/2010/10/07/isidoros-40/

----------


## papashark

> Ο ανδρας της Μιχαλιδας ηταν ο γνωστος Εβραιοϊσδραηλινος θεατρικος επιχειρηματιας Μιχα(ι)λιδης ο οποιος οταν την επιασε καβαλα τρελαθηκε και κυριολεκτικα εκτος εαυτου αρχισε να της φωναζει:”τωρα τι θελεις,να σ΄αρχισω στις κλωτσιες ή στις βρυσιές?” -Στις βρισιες απαντησε εκεινη εντρομη.
> 
> Τοτε αυτος ξεκολαει μια πετρινη βρυση (λιθινη κρηνη) απο την αυλη και την πλακωνει στις βρυσιες απο το κεφαλι και τα πλευρα και την κανει μαυρη.
> 
> ... συνεχίζεται http://panosz.wordpress.com/2010/10/07/isidoros-40/


 ::   ::   :: 

Αυτό είναι ανέκδοτο για την χρήση των greeklish (βρύση=vrisi, vrisies, vrisia, βρισιά)

----------


## JB172

*Μπέος όπως ... Chuck Norris*

Ο Μπέος "έστησε" το Euro του 2004
Ο Μπέος "έστησε" παιχνίδι Over ημίχρονο Under Τελικό!
Ο ΜΠΕΟΣ "ΕΣΤΗΣΕ" ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΣΚΑΚΙ ΚΑΣΠΑΡΟΦ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΤΗΣ IBM...Ο ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΛΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠ ΤΟΝ ΜΠΕΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ...
Στο τελευταίο παιχνίδι που "έστησε" ο Μπέος κέρδισε η Χαβάη 6-0..
Ο Μπέος στήνει γκόμενα σε ραντεβού με απόδοση 1.75 ότι θα φύγει μετά το μισάωρο !
Ο Μπέος σε κάμπινγκ στήνει την σκηνή πρώτος αλλα δεν ξέρει να την ξεστήσει
Ο Μπέος στήνει παιχνίδι και στο playstation !!!!!
Υπάρχουν 4 επίπεδα υποψίας στη λίστα με τα στημένα της ΟΥΕΦΑ: 1) Ελαφρώς ύποπτος, 2) Ύποπτος, 3) Σοβαρά ύποπτος, 4) Μπέος.
Ο Μπέος «έστησε» προπονητικό διπλό του Ολυμπιακού Βόλου
Ο Μπέος «έστησε» τη δημιουργία του κόσμου. Ήταν να γίνει σε 8 μέρες, αλλά το είχε παίξει UNDER
Ο Μπέος «έστησε» τις εκλογές του 2000, ΝΔ στο ημίχρονο - ΠΑΣΟΚ τελικό
Ο Μπέος «έστησε» το καναρίνι-γάτα άσος στη διαφήμιση του ΟΠΑΠ «Πάμε Στοίχημα»
Ο Μπέος «έστησε» το Κράμερ εναντίον Κράμερ στο Χ
Ο Μπέος «έστησε» τον αγώνα του λαγού με τη χελώνα
Ο Μπέος «έστησε» τον Γολιάθ στο ματς με τον Δαυίδ
Ο Μπέος έστειλε τον Εφιάλτη στις Θερμοπύλες. Είχε παίξει Σπαρτιάτες ημίχρονο - Πέρσες τελικό
Ο Μπέος έχει «στήσει» παιχνίδι και σε κομπολόι
Ο Μπέος έχει «στήσει» γοργόνα στα 4
Ο Μπέος πόνταρε και κέρδισε ότι η σέντρα του αγώνα θα γίνει στο 25'
Ο Μπέος πρωταγωνιστεί σε διαφημιστικό σποτ του «Πάμε Στοίχημα» με σλόγκαν: «Το 'στησες! Το 'παιξες;»
Ο Μπέος σε 'στησε σε μiα γωνιά
Ο Μπέος στο γάμο του «έστησε» τη νύφη
Ο Πολ το χταπόδι συμβουλευόταν τον Μπέο πριν κάνει τις προβλέψεις του
Όταν οι Άγγλοι ανακάλυψαν το ποδόσφαιρο βρήκαν ένα σημαδεμένο κουπόνι του Μπέου
Πριν κάνουν πρόταση τον Χαϊκάλη να παίξει στο 50-50, είχαν κάνει πρόταση στον Μαρινάκη να παίξει 60-40
Πώς λέγεται η νέα στοιχηματική ιστοσελίδα του Μπέου; PRISON BET
Στο σχολείο ο Mπέος έφαγε αποβολή επειδή «έστησε» τα μήλα
Στο τραγούδι «Ελλάς» του Παπακωνσταντίνου, που λέει: "Μα το ντέρμπυ είναι στημένο κι από πριν ξεπουλημένο" το έστησε ο Μπέος!
Οταν ρώτησε ο εισαγγελέας τον Μπέο αν είναι αθώος ή ένοχος, ο Μπέος απάντησε, "αναλόγως την απόδοση"

----------


## ALTAiR

Όταν o Graham Bell εφηύρε το τηλέφωνο, ανακάλυψε ότι είχε ήδη 2 αναπάντητες από τον Λοβέρδο!

----------


## papashark

> Όταν o Graham Bell εφηύρε το τηλέφωνο, ανακάλυψε ότι είχε ήδη 2 αναπάντηες από τον Λοβέρδο!


Πειράζει που δεν το έπιασα ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Είναι αντιγραφή απο αυτό με τον Τσακ Νόρις.

_Όταν o Graham Bell εφηύρε το τηλέφωνο, ανακάλυψε ότι είχε ήδη 2 αναπάντηες από τον Τσακ Νόρις!_

----------


## papashark

> Είναι αντιγραφή απο αυτό με τον Τσακ Νόρις.
> 
> _Όταν o Graham Bell εφηύρε το τηλέφωνο, ανακάλυψε ότι είχε ήδη 2 αναπάντηες από τον Τσακ Νόρις!_


Αυτό το κατάλαβα, είπαμε χαζούλης, όχι ντιπ για ντιπ  :: 

Τον Τσάκ Νόρις τον βάζουν γιατί είναι ο σούπερ, το υπέρτατο όν, ο άρχων των πάντων κλπ...

Τον Λοβέρδο όμως γιατί ?

----------


## ysam

last year.. τώρα παίζει μόνο Mat Norris

----------


## ALTAiR

> Τον Τσάκ Νόρις τον βάζουν γιατί είναι ο σούπερ, το υπέρτατο όν, ο άρχων των πάντων κλπ...
> 
> Τον Λοβέρδο όμως γιατί ?



Για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο!

----------


## ALTAiR

Ο Εβραίος ορθόδοξος μπαμπάς καθόταν σε μια ξαπλώστρα στην παραλία και χάζευε το μικρό του γιό που έπαιζε ανέμελα στο κύμα

με το κουβαδάκι του. Ξαφνικά σηκώνεται ένα τεράστιο κύμα που παρασύρει το παιδί στα βάθη της θάλασσας και το εξαφανίζει

μπροστά στα έκπληκτα μάτια του πατέρα του. Απελπισμένος ο πατέρας σηκώνει τα μάτια και τα χέρια του στον ουρανό, γονατίζει στην

άμμο και αρχίζει να ουρλιάζει σα δαιμονισμένος:

ΚΥΡΙΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ....ΚΥΡΙΕΕΕΕΕ.....

Θεέ μου γύρνα πίσω το παιδί μου,

Θεέ μου στείλε μου πίσω το μονάκριβο γιό μου,

Είναι το φώς της ζωής μου...

Είναι η ζωή μου όλη....

Θεέ του Ισραήλ κάνε το θαύμα σου,

στείλε πίσω τον Αλόν,

Θεέ μου άκου τη φωνή του δούλου σου και λυπήσου με....

ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΣΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ξαφνικά....ένα δεύτερο μεγάλο κύμα επιστρέφει το παιδί του...και τότε ό άντρας κοιτώντας τον ουρανό με ευλάβεια και

ταπεινοφροσύνη ψελλίζει...

.......και το κουβαδάκι;

----------


## papashark

Πάει ο Μητσάρας στα μπουζούκια και βλέπει τον Βαρδινογιάννη. Τον πλησιάζει και του λέει:
- Κύριε Βαρδινογιάννη, θέλω να μου κάνετε μια μεγάλη χάρη. Να, περιμένω την κοπέλα μου και θα ήθελα να την εντυπωσιάσω. Μπορείτε όταν έρθει να περάσετε μπροστά από το τραπέζι μας και να μου πείτε: - Για σου ρε Μητσάρα φίλε μου;
- Aσε μας ρε φίλε. Και που σε ξέρω εγώ;
- Έχετε δίκιο Κύριε Βαρδινογιάννη. Δεν με ξέρετε, μια εξυπηρέτηση θέλω ο φτωχός. Δεν σας κοστίζει τίποτα και για μένα σημαίνει πολλά. Η κοπέλα μου θα με πάρει από καλό μάτι για τις γνωριμίες που έχω..
- Ωραία, θα σου κάνω τη χάρη. Κάτσε στο τραπέζι σου και όταν έρθει, μετά από λίγο θα περάσω.
- Χίλια ευχαριστώ κύριε Βαρδινογιάννη! Με σώζετε!
Κάθεται λοιπόν ο Μητσάρας και λίγο αργότερα έρχεται και η κοπέλα του.
Τους πλησιάζει ο Βαρδινογιάννης και λέει:
- Για σου ρε Μητσάρα! Τι κάνεις φίλε μου; 
Και του απαντάει ο Μητσάρας:
- Αϊ γαμήσου ρε μαλάκα, πάλι δανεικά θέλεις;

----------


## ALTAiR

::  
Και ποιός είναι αυτός δίπλα στο Μητσάρα?

----------


## NetTraptor

Ο Τσακ Μπέος  ::

----------


## JB172

Ο καλόs Πιστόs...

Πιάνει μια τρομερή καταιγίδα στην Αθήνα με αποτέλεσμα μια τρομερή πλημμύρα!
Έτσι όπως τρέχει κάποιος να σώσει την περιουσία του συναντά έναν τύπο, ο οποίος κάθεται με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια και δεν το κουνάει ρούπι! 

- Ε! ψηλέ, κουνήσου ρε τρελέ... το νερό ανεβαίνει! Σώσε ότι μπορείς!

- Εγώ είμαι καλός Χριστιανός και ο Θεός θα με σκεφτεί και θα με σώσει!

Το νερό έφτασε ως το γόνατο... Κάποιος που περνούσε απο εκεί κουβαλώντας ό,τι κατάφερε να σώσει, τον κοιτά και του φωνάζει... 

- Καλά τρελός είσαι ? Σώσε την ζωή σου...!
- Εγώ είμαι καλός Χριστιανός... και αν είναι να σωθώ, θα σωθώ απο τον ίδιο τον Θεό!

Το νερό έφτασε στην μέση... περνώντας κάποιος κολυμπώντας απο εκεί τον βλέπει να κάθεται ακόμα με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια! 

- Ρε τρελέ άσε τις μαγκιές και κολύμπα!
- Είμαι καλός Χριστιανός και ο Θεός θα με σώσει!

Το νερό έχει φτάσει στο στήθος... μα αυτός εξακολουθεί να μην κουνιέται και να έχει τα χέρια σταυρωμένα! Ώσπου περνά μια βάρκα... 

- Φίλε είσαι τυχερός που σε βρήκαμε, έλα ανέβα!
-Εγώ είμαι καλός Χριστιανός και ο Θεός θα με σώσει... δεν χρειάζεται να ανέβω...
- Όπως νομίζεις...

Το νερό έχει φτάσει στον λαιμό του τύπου, μα αυτός ακάθεκτος! Ώσπου περνάει μια δεύτερη βάρκα! 

- Έ εσύ! Τι περιμένεις εκεί! ? Ανέβα!
- Εγώ είμαι καλός Χριστιανός και θα σωθώ από το Θεό!
-Καλά, όπως θες!

Το νερό έχει φτάσει στα ρουθούνια του... αλλά αυτός εκεί! Περνάει λοιπόν ένα ελικόπτερο και ρίχνοντάς του ένα σχοινί του φωνάζουν! 

- Πιάσου από το σχοινί, θα σε τραβήξουμε έξω...

-ΌΧΙ!!! (μπουρμπουλήθρες) Εγώ... (μπουρμπουλήθρες) είμαι καλός... (μπουρμπουλήθρες)...
Και πνίγεται!

Φτάνει λοιπόν στον παράδεισο γεμάτος νεύρο... Όπου συναντά τον Άγιο Πέτρο... 
- Καλώς τον Καλό μας Χριστιανό!
- Καλός Χριστιανός Άγιε... αλλά κάτι να σωθώ, δεν κάνατε!

- Τι λες ρε βλάκα ?! Δύο βάρκες και ένα ελικόπτερο σου στείλαμε ? Τι άλλο ήθελες ?..!!!

----------


## christopher

Δύο φίλοι με Αλτσχάιμερ πάνε παραλία. Κάποια στιγμή πεινάνε, λέει ο ένας στον άλλο:
- πάω στην καντίνα. Θες κάτι?
- τι να θέλω, αφού θα το ξεχάσεις.
- δεν θα το ξεχάσω. Λέγε, θες κάτι?
- και πως δεν θα το ξεχάσεις?
- θα το λέω συνεχώς απέξω. Λέγε τι θες.
- εντάξει λοιπόν, θέλω ένα ε, ε, ε, ε, ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες.
- εντάξει.
Ξεκινάει λοιπόν μονολογώντας, "ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες, ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες,ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες, ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες,..."
Στα 10 μέτρα του φωνάζει ο φίλος του, " και σαντιγυυυυυυυυυύ"
- Εντάξειιιιιιιι, " ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες Και σαντιγύ, ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες Και σαντιγύ, ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες Και σαντιγύ, ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες Και σαντιγύ..."
Του ξαναφωνάζει στα επόμενα 10 μέτρα , " και σιρόπι σοκολάταααααααα"
- Εντάξειιιιιιιι, "ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες Και σαντιγύ, Και σιρόπι σοκολάτας, ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες Και σαντιγύ, Και σιρόπι σοκολάτας, ένα παγωτό βανίλια με φράουλες Και σαντιγύ, Και σιρόπι σοκολάτας, ..."
Μετά από ένα πεντάλεπτο γυρνά πίσω με 2 τυρόπιτες και δίνει τη μία στον φίλο του. Τον κοιτά έκπληκτος αυτός και του λέει:
- και η κόκα κόλα μου που είναι?????

----------


## christopher

Ήταν κάποτε τρείς γέροι σε ένα ΚΑΠΗ και κουβέντιαζαν τα προβλήματά τους.
Λέει ο πρώτος:
"Κάθε πρωί που ξυπνάω στις 9, σηκώνομαι με πόνους στην κοιλιά. Τρέχω στην τουαλέτα και παιδεύομαι δύο ώρες μέχρι να ενεργηθώ. Καταραμένη δυσκοιλιότητα!"
Ο δεύτερος του απαντά:
"Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα! Εγώ κάθε πρωί ξυπνάω στις 8 με τη φούσκα μου έτοιμη να σπάσει. Τρέχω στην τουαλέτα και παιδεύομαι και πονάω δύο ώρες μέχρι να κατουρήσω. Αχ, καταραμένα νεφρά!"
Και τους απαντάει ο τρίτος:
"'ντε ρε, εγώ κάθε πρωί χέζω στις 8 κανονικά και στις 9 κατουράω με άνεση !
Παραξενεμένοι οι άλλοι δύο τον ρωτάνε:
"Και πού είναι το πρόβλημα;"
Ο τρίτος:
"Ξυπνάω στις 10!"

----------


## papashark

Πηγαίνει μια λεσβία στο γυναικολόγο. Αυτός, αφού την εξετάζει, της λέει: 'Κυρία μου, συγχαρητήρια! 
Έχετε τον πιο καθαρό κόλπο που έχω δει όσα χρόνια είμαι γιατρός! Πώς καταφέρνετε και έχετε τόσο καθαρό τον κόλπο σας'? 
'Φέρνω γυναίκα δύο φορές την εβδομάδα'!

----------


## grigoris

Κλείνουν φυλακή ένα Γερμανό, ένα Γάλλο και ένα Πόντιο ισόβια.

Αποφασίζουν να τους χώσουν σ' ένα μπουντρούμι και να μην έχουν επαφή με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο για όλη τους τη ζωή..

Τους επιτρέπουν όμως να πάρουν από ένα αντικείμενο, δικιάς τους επιλογής.

Διαλέγει λοιπόν ο Γερμανός ένα σκάκι. 
- Μ' αυτό θα περνάω τον καιρό μου. Είναι παιχνίδι που δεν το βαριέσαι ποτέ...'

Ο Γάλλος διαλέγει μια τράπουλα. 
- Μ' αυτή μπορείς να παίξεις όχι ένα αλλά πολλά διαφορετικά παιχνίδια και εγώ τα ξέρω όλα. Σίγουρα θα είμαι απασχολημένος για πολλά χρόνια'.

Διαλέγει και ο Πόντιος ένα κουτί tampon.
- Εγω θα παρω αυτα.
- Καλά ρε, του λένε οι άλλοι δύο, τι θα κάνεις με αυτό;

Και τους απαντάει ο Πόντιος: 
- Τι θα κάνω μ' αυτό; Διαβάστε εδώ τι γράφει. 

"Μπορείτε να κάνετε σκι, ιππασία, κολύμβηση, ορειβασία...

----------


## JB172

*Ο ύμνος της "ξενέρωτης"*

Πιστεύω εις ένα γκόμενο
φραγκάτο κι επιστήμονα
διαθέσιμο by default
ορατόν εκ του χιλιόμετρου απ’ τις φίλες μου


Και εις έναν κούκλο
τον Υιό του εφοπλιστή, τον πρωτότοκο,
τον εκ της Κηφισίας γεννηθέντα
προ πάντων των λεφτάδων

 Sex περιστασιακώς αγάπης αληθινής
και χατηριών ποιηθέντα, ου παραπονηθέντα
ομοούσιων του μπαμπά και της ομάδας αυτού
 
Τον δι’ ημάς τας γυναίκας
και δια την ημετέραν σωτηρίαν
κατελθόντα εις άσπρο άλογον
και σαρκωθέντα εις ιππότην
 υπομονετικός δε υπέρ ημών
επί της μηνιαίας περιόδου
και Jokonda και Merenda
και συμπαρασταθέντα σε κάθε ημέρα και περίσταση
και ανελθόντα εις κοινωνική θέση υψηλήν
και καθεζόμενος στο λαιμό των γκόμενων των φιλενάδων μου.
 
Και πάλι ερχόμενον όταν γκρινιάζω
παρηγορηθέντα πλήρως
και εκ των χατηρίων ουκ έσται τέλος.
 
Και εις το όχημα το κάμπριον
το τούμπανον, το εντυπωσιακόν
το εκ της Ferrariς παραγόμενον
το εκ της ποζεριάς προερχόμενον και δοξαζόμενον
το κυκλοφορηθέντο στην παραλιακήν.
 
Εις Ένα, Άγιο, Ιδανικό και Σεβάσμιο αρσενικό
Ομολογώ σε λαχείον εις την τύχη μου την έρημη
Προσδοκώ τον τέλειο άντρα
Και ζωή του μέλλοντος χαρισάμενη.
 
(Αμήν.)

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι κάνεις πρόβες?

----------


## klarabel

Η πιστεύεις ή δεν πιστεύεις....έτσι πάει !!

----------


## JB172

::  ::  ::

----------


## JB172

*Συνταγή κοτόπουλο με Whiskey*

Αγοράζετε ένα κοτόπουλο 1200 γρ. και ένα μπουκάλι Ουίσκι 
Προβλέψτε, αλάτι, πιπέρι, ελαιόλαδο, και μπέικον σε λωρίδες. 
Για καλό και για κακό βεβαιωθείτε ότι έχετε και ένα βάζο μαγιονέζα. 
Τυλίξτε το κοτόπουλο με τις λωρίδες, αλατοπιπερώστε, και ρίξτε μια υποψία ελαιόλαδου .
Προθερμάνετε τον φούρνο σε μεσαία θερμοκρασία, (220 βαθμοί ή θερμοστάτης στο 5 ) για 10 λεπτά.

Σερβιριστήτε ένα ποτήρι Ουίσκι και πιείτε το.

Βάλτε το κοτόπουλο στον φούρνο αφού πρώτα το τοποθετήσετε σε κατάλληλο σκεύος. 

Βάλτε και πιείτε ακόμα ενα ποτήρι Ουίσκι. 
Επαναλάβατε αυτό το βήμα άλλες δυο φορές. 

Μετά από ένα τέπαρτο φουρνίστε το άνοιγμα για να επιβλέψετε το κλείσιμο του ψοτόπουλου. 

Λιάστε ξανά το ουικάλι του Μπίσκη και καπιατήτε μια καλή λουγία. 

Μετά από ένα κετα.. οχι πέταρτο της ώρας, αργότερα τέλος πάτνων .... 
κλιτρίστε μέχρι τον μπούρνοανοίφτε την χόρτα, ξεγυρνίστε, απαναδονήστε...βάλτε τέλος πάντων το φωτόπουλο απ την άλλη καφήστε σε μια λωκο καλέκρα και καβετάστε κανα'δυό φατήρια Κίσκη αμόκα. 

Νύστε, λύστε ψύστε το κουφόλουπο για μισή φώρα ακόμα. 

3 λοτήρια αρφότερα .... 

Ζαμέψτε το γατόπουλο από χάμω, (έπεσε το μακαλισμένο), καφαρίστε το και γάλτε το σε μιάτο. Φτάτε τα κούτρα σας από το νέσιμο στο κάτωμα απ τα γάδια που μύθικαν στα κλαπάκια της μουζίνας 

μην αποχειραθήτε να κησωθείτε, μια φαρά είμαστε εδώ μάτω 

απομελειώστε το δουκάλι του Ρίσκι 

αργόμπερα σαρθήτε ως το κρεμάτι και κοιθωμήτε ως το χρωί 

Την επόμενη μέρα, πάρτε 2 depon.
Πηγαίνετε να φάτε κρύο κοτόπουλο με μαγιονέζα 
και καθαρίστε το μπουρδέλο που δημιουργήσατε στην κουζινα!

----------


## JB172

*Εγγονός:* γιαγιά είδες τα χάπια μου; Γράφανε LSD απ’έξω…
*Γιαγιά:* ρε γ@μησε τα χάπια… Τους πράσινους δράκους στην κουζίνα τους είδες;

----------


## JB172

Το ζευγάρι ξαπλώνει στο κρεβάτι, η γυναίκα κλείνει το φως, ο άντρας όμως έχει διάθεση για σεξ, οπότε ανάβει το φως και αρχίζει να χαϊδεύει και να φιλάει την γυναίκα του.
Αυτή νυστάζει, δεν έχει όρεξη και για να τον σταματήσει του λέει:
- Αγάπη μου δεν μπορώ απόψε. Αύριο θα πάω στο γυναικολόγο, και κλείνει ξανά το φως.
Ο άντρας όμως όσο και να προσπαθεί δε μπορεί να κοιμηθεί… Αλλιώς το είχε προγραμματίσει.
Οπότε γυρνάει και την ρωτάει:
- Δε μου λες αγάπη μου, μήπως θα πας και στον οδοντίατρο αύριο;

----------


## JB172

*Θεϊκό....video για το Χριστό.*

----------


## JB172

______ ______..!.jpg

----------


## JB172

*Μαντμαζέλ,* 

*K**οινοβουλευτισιόν χοντροκλεψιόν γκαραντί, απατεών αλέ ρετούρ και μίζα ντούμπλε φας.* 

*Γκραν σουξέ, κι από μανζέ γκουρμέ... εξοπλισμέ, ζιμενσέ, χρηματιστίκ, βατοπεδουάρ, ολυμπιάντ, ασφαλιστίκ κασέ και ζενερέλ φαταούλ αχορταγιέζ...*

*Εμείς, ψηφοφορέλ γκραν μαλακιστίκ ξεφτίλ...*
*Τώρα, μέσα στο μαιζόν εγκλειστίκ, τρε μπατίρ, καταστασιόν απελπιστίκ, πολύ κοντά σε πεζοδρομουάρ βιζιτέ....*

*Σακ βουαγιάζ!!!!*

----------


## JB172

Ο γέρος άραβας ζει στη Νέα Υόρκη για πάνω από 40 χρόνια. Θέλει να φυτέψει πατάτες στον κήπο του, αλλά είναι μόνος κι αδύναμος.
Στέλνει λοιπόν ένα e-mail στο γιο του, που σπουδάζει στο Παρίσι:

Αγαπημένε μου γιε, είμαι πολύ λυπημένος επειδή δεν μπορώ να φυτέψω πατάτες στον κήπο μας.
Είμαι βέβαιος πως, εάν ήσουν εδώ, θα με βοηθούσες να σκάψουμε τον κήπο.
Σε αγαπώ,
ο πατέρας σου.

Σε μια ώρα, ο γέρος λαμβάνει e-mail απάντησης από το γιο του:
Αγαπημένε μου πατέρα, παρακαλώ μην αγγίζεις τον κήπο, γιατί ΕΚΕΙ έκρυψα το ΠΡΑΜΑ.
Σ' αγαπώ κι εγώ,
Ahmed.

Σε 15 λεπτά, ο αμερικανικός στρατός, το ναυτικό, το FBI, η CIA και οι Rangers περικυκλώνουν το σπίτι του γέρου,
σκάβουν ολόκληρο τον κήπο, ερευνούν το σπίτι, γδύνουν τον γέρο, ΔΕΝ βρίσκουν απολύτως τίποτε και φεύγουν απογοητευμένοι.

Μισή ώρα αργότερα, ο γέρος λαμβάνει ένα άλλο e mail από το γιο του:
Αγαπημένε μου πατέρα, είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο κήπος είναι ήδη σκαμμένος και μπορείς να φυτέψεις τις πατάτες.
Έκανα ό,τι μπορούσα για να σε βοηθήσω από το Παρίσι.

Σ' αγαπώ,
Ahmed.

----------


## commando

Μπαινω στο φορουμ με το chrome και ολο το layout ειναι αλαμπουρνεζικο ,μπαινω και με ΙΕ9 και παιζει.χαχαχαχαχααχ!Καλο?

----------


## JB172

Ανοιξιάτικη, γλυκιά βραδιά και το παντρεμένο ζευγάρι κάθεται στο μπαλκόνι… Ο άντρας έχει πιεί αρκετές μπύρες ενώ η γυναίκα διαβάζει ένα περιοδικό. Κάποια στιγμή λέει ο άντρας : - “Σ’ αγαπώ…” Η γυναίκα χωρίς να σταματήσει να κοιτάει το περιοδικό απαντάει: - “Εσύ μιλάς ή η μπύρα;” Οπότε λέει ο άντρας : - “Εγώ μιλάω… στη μπύρα!!!”

----------


## grigoris

165659_10150090566854233_622054232_5821229_6168381_n.jpg

----------


## JB172

*Η προσευχή ενός απλού Έλληνα...*
"*Αγαπητέ Θεέ,* 

τον τελευταίο χρόνο μου πήρες: 
τον αγαπημένο μου τραγουδιστή Νίκο Παπάζογλου 
τον αγαπημένο μου συνθέτη Μανώλη Ρασούλη 
...τον αγαπημένο μου ηθοποιό Θανάση Βέγγο... 

*Απλά ήθελα να σου θυμίσω* 
ότι οι αγαπημένοι μου πολιτικοί είναι: 
ο Παπανδρέου, ο Βενιζέλος, ο Παπακωνσταντίνου, ο Πάγκαλος, ο Σαμαράς, η Παπαρήγα, ο Καρατζαφέρης, ο Τσίπρας, η Μπακογιάννη .... 
από βδομάδα θα σου πω και τους άλλους!!!!

----------


## JB172

Προφητεια Χαρυ Κλ&#96.jpg

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχει καμία σχέση με τον Commando?

----------


## JB172

::

----------


## JB172

Μια χοντρή βρίσκει τον μαγικό καθρέπτη και αμέσως τον ρωτάει:
Καθρέφτη-καθρεφτάκι μου – ποιά είναι η πιο όμορφη στη πόλη;
Και ο καθρέφτης :
-Αν θέλεις να σου πω κάνε λίγο παραπέρα, γιατί δεν βλέπω τίποτα!

----------


## ALTAiR

Ο νέος ύμνος του Παναθηναϊκού!

http://www.sday.gr/Columns/Blogbuste...%B3%CE%BF.aspx

----------


## ALTAiR

Στο αεροδρόμιο

Check In: Name
Passenger: John

Check In: Surname
Passenger: Smith

Check In: Sex
Passenger: Everyday

Check In: Oh, you didn't understand. Man Or Woman?
Passenger: It doesn't matta...

----------


## JB172

Ένα ζευγάρι ετοιμάζεται για ύπνο. Η γυναίκα κοιτάζεται εξεταστικά στο μεγάλο καθρέφτη.
- Αγάπη μου, λέει, το ξέρεις πως κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέπτη και βλέπω μια γριά; Το πρόσωπο μου γεμάτο ρυτίδες, τα στήθη φτάσανε στη μέση μου, ο πισινός μου κρέμεται. Έχω χοντρές γάμπες και πλαδαρά μπράτσα. 
Γυρίζει στον άντρα της και λέει:
- Έλα! πες μου κάτι καλό να μου φτιάξεις το κέφι!
Ο σύζυγος κάνει μια καλή προσπάθεια για μια στιγμή να σκεφτεί κάτι θετικό και της απαντά ήρεμα και τρυφερά:
- Εγώ βλέπω ότι έχεις τέλεια όραση!!

----------


## geioa

Ο πιτσιρικάς παίζει μόνος στο σαλόνι με το τραινάκι ενώ η μαμά πλένει τα πιάτα στην κουζίνα. Φασαρία ο πιτσιρικάς... Τσάφ - τσούφ, τσαφ - τσούφ και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Οπότε κάποια στιγμή η μαμά τον ακούει να λέει:

-Όσοι μαλακες θέλουν να κατέβουν στην επομενη κολοστάση να γκρεμοτσακιστούν γρήγορα γιατί είναι η τελευταία. Όσοι μαλακες θέλουν να ανεβούν να τσακιστούν γρήγορα για να αναχωρήσει η γαμ**ένη αμαξοστοιχεία!

Τα ακούει αυτά η μαμά και κοντεύει να πάθει έμφραγμα. Πάει και πιάνει τον πιτσιρικά από το αυτί και του λέει:

-Τί λόγια είναι αυτά; Σα δε ντρεπεσε κλπ...Εμπρός γρήγορα στο δωμάτιό σου για τιμωρία! Θα βγείς ύστερα από δύο ώρες και μόνο άμα λές καλά λόγια!

Ύστερα από κάνα δίωρο βγαίνει ο πιτσιρικάς από το δωμάτιό του και συνεχίζει το παιχνίδι με το τραίνο. Τσάφ - τσούφ και τα σχετικά, οπότε σταματάει τη φασαρία και λέει:

-Αγαπητοί κύριοι επιβάτες καταφθάνουμε στη στάση Πλατέως, όσοι επιθυμούν να αποβιβαστούν παρακαλούνται να ελέγξουν τις αποσκευές τους και πολύ προσεκτικά να αποχωρήσουν από την αμαξοστοιχία. Σας ευχαριστούμε που μας επιλέξατε για το ταξείδι σας και ελπίζουμε να μας προτιμήσετε και στο μέλλον. Οσοι επιβατες ειναι προς επιβίβαση παρακαλούνται να εισέλθουν και να ασφαλίσουν τα πράγματα τους στο χώρο αποσκευών που βρίσκετε επάνω από τα καθίσματα. Η αμαξοστοιχία αναχωρεί σε λίγα λεπτά....

Η μαμά τα ακούει από την κουζίνα όλο χαρά το παιδί τις και είναι περήφανη για τις παιδαγωγικές της ικανότητες. Και ο πιτσιρικάς συνεχίζει:

- Και οσοι θέλετε να διαμαρτυρηθείτε για τη δίωρη καθυστέριση να απευθυνθείτε στην καριόλα της κουζίνας.

----------


## klarabel

Κάθεται ο σύζυγος και διαβάζει αμέριμνος την εφημερίδα του, όταν ξαφνικά τον πλησιάζει η γυναίκα του και του ρίχνει ένα χαστούκι.


Τι κάνεις, παιδί μου, είσαι τρελή; Τι σου έκανα;

Βρήκα στο σακάκι σου αυτό το χαρτάκι με γραμμένο πάνω το όνομα Μιράντα και έναν αριθμό, του λέει έξαλλη εκείνη.

Μωράκι μου, παρεξήγησες. Μιράντα ήταν το όνομα του αλόγου στο οποίο στοιχημάτισα χθες στον ιππόδρομο και τα νούμερα από κάτω είναι ο αριθμός του λαχείου.

Αχ αγάπη μου, είμαι μια τρελή. Χίλια συγνώμη!

Την άλλη μέρα ο σύζυγος διαβάζει πάλι την εφημερίδα του, όταν έρχεται η γυναίκα του και τον χτυπάει στο κεφάλι με ένα τηγάνι. 

Καλά, το έχεις χάσει τελείως; Τι έπαθες πάλι; 

Τηλεφώνησε το άλογο.

----------


## klarabel

Θα πληρώστε την εισφορά για το σπίτι σας;

Ο κύριος πάντως όχι!!!! ΝΑ Η ΛΥΣΗ !!! 

ΔΙΟΤΙ................


ΕΞΑΙΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΧΩΡΟΙ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΑΣ 

ΧΩΡΟΙ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΑΣ .jpg

----------


## JB172

Ένας άντρας παίρνει το παρακάτω τηλεγράφημα:
'Πεθερά νεκρή. Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε αν θέλετε ταφή, αποτέφρωση ή ταρίχευση.'
Οπότε εκείνος στέλνει την απάντηση:
'Ας μην το ρισκάρουμε. Και τα τρία παρακαλώ.'

----------


## JB172

Ρώτα ο μικρός:
- γιατί μπαμπά, οι πετεινοί λαλούν τόσο πρωί;
- γιατί είναι η μόνη στιγμή που μπορούν να μιλήσουν. Ύστερα ξυπνάνε οι κότες...

----------


## JB172

Κάποιος πάει σε ένα μπαρ και βλέπει τον κολλητό του στεναχωρημένο, να τα πίνει.

- Ρε Θανάση, του λέει, τι έγινε, γιατί πίνεις τόσο πολύ;

- Ασε, ρε Γιάννη. Βρήκα την γυναίκα μου με άλλον στο κρεβάτι, έτσι μου έρχεται να πηδήξω από το παράθυρο και. . .
- Ξεκόλα ρε μαλάκα. . *.* *κέρατα έβγαλες. . . όχι φτερά..!!*

----------


## geioa

- Ένας τύπος ήθελε να πάει στην εφορία για ρύθμιση των οφειλών του ..

Ρωτάει ένα φίλο του:
- Ρε Γιάννη, θα πρέπει να ντυθώ καλά ή πρόχειρα για να πάω;
- Το καλύτερο, του απαντάει ο φίλος του, θα ήταν να ντυθείς καλά για να
φαίνεσαι σωστός και ευηπόληπτος κύριος .

Ρωτάει και τον Γιώργο.
- Το καλύτερο, του απαντάει ο Γιώργος, θα ήταν να πας ντυμένος πρόχειρα
και σχετικά κακομοίρης για να μην σε περάσουν και για κανένα λεφτά και σε
ξεσκίσουν ..

Προβληματισμένος λοιπόν ο τύπος παει και στη γιαγιά του και της αναφέρει τo πρόβλημά του.


Και η γιαγιά λέει:

- Θα σου δώσω την ίδια απάντηση που έδωσα στην αδελφή σου όταν με ρώταγε ,
πριν το γάμο της , τι κιλοτάκι να φορέσει για την πρώτη νύχτα .
Να φορέσει άσπρο που είναι πιο αγνό ή κανένα μαύρο έξαλλο για να φτιάξει τον γαμπρό ?

Και της είπα :
'Ο,τι και να φορέσεις, το γαμήσι δεν το γλιτώνεις .

----------


## JB172

Ένας φορτηγατζής, που ταξιδεύει μακριά από το σπίτι του για πάνω από ένα μήνα, μπαίνει σε έναν οίκο ανοχής. Πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στη «Τσατσά», της πετάει 500 Ευρώ και λέει: «Θέλω την ασχημότερη γυναίκα του μαγαζιού, ένα κρύο τοστ και μια ζεστή μπύρα».
«Μα κύριε, με αυτά τα χρήματα μπορείτε να πάρετε την ωραιότερη κοπέλα του μαγαζιού και ένα μεγαλοπρεπές γεύμα με σαμπάνια», του λέει αυτή έκπληκτη.
«Κυρά μου», της λέει αυτός, «δεν θέλω να ξεχαρμανιάσω, απλά νοστάλγησα το σπίτι μου»!

----------


## JB172

Ζωγραφίζει το γυφτάκι μια μύγα στον πίνακα. Την βλέπει ο δάσκαλος και νομίζει ότι ήταν αληθινή αφού ήταν τέλεια ζωγραφισμένη. Προσπαθεί να την διώξει, τη βαράει με το χάρακα αλλά αυτή εκεί, ακάθεκτη. Μόνο αφού άρχισαν να γελάνε τα παιδιά, κατάλαβε ότι κάτι τρέχει. Παρατηρώντας την καλύτερα λοιπόν, διαπιστώνει ότι είναι…ζωγραφιά. -Ποιος έκανε αυτή την τέλεια ζωγραφιά;…..
-Εγκώ ντάσκαλο, λέει το γυφτάκι.
-Μπράβο αγόρι μου!Τέλεια ζωγραφιά.Αύριο πες του πατέρα σου να έρθει, θέλω να του μιλήσω.Την επόμενη μέρα πάει ο μπαμπάς.
-Συγχαρητήρια κύριέ μου.Ο γιος σας έχει πραγματικό ταλέντο…
-Ντείρτου ντάσκαλε… Ντείρτου…
-Μα καλά! Εγώ σας λέω ότι το παιδί έχει ένα σπάνιο χάρισμα..
-Βρε ντείρτου που σε λέω. Ντείρτου.
-Μα ακούστε. Εχθές ζωγράφισε μια μύγα στον πίνακα, τόσο τέλεια που την πέρασα για αληθινή.
-Ντείρτο πολύ σε λέω. Ξέρω… Ξέρω.Τις προάλλες ζωγκράφισε ένα μ**νί στη σόμπα. Παππούς έκαψε γκλώσσα του και εγκώ τσουτσούνα μου. Ντείρτου που σε λέω…!

----------


## JB172

nojobs.JPG

----------


## JB172

Οι 3 κούκλες στη ζωή ενός άντρα:


1) Η κόρη του:
“BABY DOLL”

 … 2) Η γκόμενα του:
“BARBIE DOLL”

 3)…και η γυναίκα του:
“PANADOLL”

----------


## jkarabas

Hταν ο Aγιος Βασίλης σε μια πλατεία και διάφορα παιδάκια κάθονταν στα πόδια του και του ζητούσαν διάφορα πράγματα. Πάει το πρώτο παιδί και του λέει ''Aγιε μου Βασίλη εγώ θέλω μια φεράρι'' και ο Aγιος Βασίλης λέει στον καλικάντζαρο '' γράψε μια φεράρι για τoν φίλο μας''. Πάει άλλο παιδι και του λεει ''Αγιε μου Βασίλη θέλω μια φεράρι'' ''Καλικάντζαρε γράψε αλλη μια φεραρι για το παιδί'' Πάει το τρίτο παιδί και του λέει''Αγιε Βασίλη εγώ θέλω για δώρο ένα αρχ@@δι γιατι γεννήθηκα μόνο με ένα και ο Aγιος Βασίλης''γράψε μια φεράρι''και το παιδί του λέει''μα εγώ αρχ@@δι ζήτησα όχι φεράρι και του λέει ο Αγιος Βασίλης ''γιατί οι άλλοι τι θα πάρουν τα αρχ@@δι μου θα παρουν.

----------


## ALTAiR

ΔΕΙΞΤΖΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ...


Μιλάνε 2 φίλοι και λένε:

Α: Άσε ρε τι έπαθα προχτές, πάω στο ταμείο στο super και ήτανε μία με κάτι βυζάρες και τις λέω είναι και τα 2 βυζογάλατα ακόμη...
Β Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα ρε λέει ο άλλος
Μου λέει η γυναίκα μου χτες στο μεσημεριανό, μου πιάνεις λίγο το αλάτι άντρα μου και της λέω Μου έχεις φάει τη ζωή ρε καριόλα...

----------


## ALTAiR

O κούνελος!!!!



Λίγο πριν τον κατακλυσμό του Νώε ανεβαίνουν όλα τα ζώα στην κιβωτό και περιμένουν την βροχή. Ξεκινάει η βροχή, βρέχει ασταμάτητα επι μέρες ενώ τα ζώα μέσα φοβισμένα δεν κουνιούνται. Όταν σταμάτησε η βροχή τα ζώα άρχισαν να βαριούνται. Τι κάνουν για να περάσει η ώρα? Άρχισαν το σεξ. Έκαναν σεξ όλα μαζί και έτσι το καράβι άρχισε να παλατζάρει δεξιά κι αριστερά πολύ επικίνδυνα.

Ο Νώε διατάσσει σύναξη των ζώων και τους λέει: "Για να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα όταν συνουσιάζεστε και να μην βουλιάξει η κιβωτός, θα πάρετε όλοι από ένα καρτελάκι με μια ήμερα επάνω στην οποία θα λέει την ημέρα της συνέυρεσής σας με την σύντροφό σας."

Αφού μοιράστηκαν τα καρτελάκια και πέρασαν 2-3 μέρες πηγαίνει ο κούνελος στην κουνέλα και της λέει με έντονο ύφος:
"Την ερχόμενη Τρίτη θα υποφέρεις!!!"
Ντράπηκε η καημένη η κουνέλα επειδή ήταν κι άλλοι παρόντες στο σκηνικό. Την επόμενη μέρα πάλι τα ίδια "Την ερχόμενη Τρίτη θα υποφέρεις!!!" Μια και δυο πήγε η κουνέλα στον Νώε και του τα είπε όλα χαρτί και καλαμάρι.

Πιάνει ο Νώε τον κούνελο και του λέει "ρε μαλακα μην την απειλείς έτσι την γυναίκα σου" και απαντάει κι ο κούνελος: "Δεν την απειλώ, την προειδοποιώ. Έχασα το καρτελάκι στο πόκερ και τώρα το έχει ο γάιδαρος".

----------


## JB172

Ένας ηλικιωμένος, ενώ γυμναζόταν σε ένα γυμναστήριο, πρόσεξε μια γλυκύτατη νέα κοπέλα.
Ρώτησε λοιπόν έναν προπονητή που πέρναγε: «ποιό μηχάνημα υπάρχει εδώ, που θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω, ώστε να κάνω εντύπωση σε εκείνη εκεί, την γλύκα;»
Ο προπονητής, τον κοίταξε από πάνω έως κάτω και του λέει:
.

.
.
.



«Εγώ, θα χρησιμοποιούσα το ΑΤΜ, στον προθάλαμο»!!!

----------


## JB172

ODYSSEAS.JPG

----------


## JB172

ai-300x218.jpg

----------


## ALTAiR

Police1.jpgPolice2.jpgPolice3.jpg


ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ΜΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΩΖΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JB172

Ένας φοιτητής της κτηνιατρικής δίνει προφορικά το τελευταίο του μάθημα, οπότε τον ρωτάει ο καθηγητής:

- Θα σου κάνω μόνο μια ερώτηση. Αν απαντήσεις σωστά περνάς το μάθημα. Πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε έκτρωση σε μια αγελάδα; 

Μένει ο φοιτητής αφού δεν περίμενε μιά τέτοια ερώτηση, κόβεται από το μάθημα και καταστεναχωρημένος πάει στο πιο κοντινό μπαρ να πιεί.

Πίνει ένα ουίσκι, πίνει δεύτερο, λέει του μπάρμαν να του δώσει όλο το μπουκάλι και γίνεται λιώμα.

Ο πονόψυχος μπάρμαν αφού τον βλέπει σʼ αυτήν την κατάσταση τον ρωτάει:

- Τι έχεις νέος άνθρωπος και να πίνεις έτσι; Πες μου, ίσως μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω.

- Άσε ρε φίλε, του απαντά ο φοιτητής, που να ξέρεις εσύ από αυτά.

- Πες μου ρε φιλαράκο, έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μου τόσα χρόνια μπάρμαν. 

- Ε εντάξει τότε. Ξέρεις πως κάνουν έκτρωση σε αγελάδα;

- Καλά ρε φίλε, που έχεις μπλέξει;

----------


## vis

Λίγο πριν τον κατακλυσμό του Νώε ανεβαίνουν όλα τα ζώα στην κιβωτό και περιμένουν την βροχή. Ξεκινάει η βροχή, βρέχει ασταμάτητα επι μέρες ενώ τα ζώα μέσα φοβισμένα δεν κουνιούνται. Όταν σταμάτησε η βροχή τα ζώα άρχισαν να βαριούνται. Τι κάνουν για να περάσει η ώρα? Άρχισαν το σεξ. Έκαναν σεξ όλα μαζί και έτσι το καράβι άρχισε να παλατζάρει δεξιά κι αριστερά πολύ επικίνδυνα. 

Ο Νώε διατάσσει σύναξη των ζώων και τους λέει: "Για να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα όταν συνουσιάζεστε και να μην βουλιάξει η κιβωτός, θα πάρετε όλοι από ένα καρτελάκι με μια ήμερα επάνω στην οποία θα λέει την ημέρα της συνέυρεσής σας με την σύντροφό σας." 

Αφού μοιράστηκαν τα καρτελάκια και πέρασαν 2-3 μέρες πηγαίνει ο κούνελος στην κουνέλα και της λέει με έντονο ύφος: 
"Την ερχόμενη Τρίτη θα υποφέρεις!!!" 
Ντράπηκε η καημένη η κουνέλα επειδή ήταν κι άλλοι παρόντες στο σκηνικό. Την επόμενη μέρα πάλι τα ίδια "Την ερχόμενη Τρίτη θα υποφέρεις!!!" Μια και δυο πήγε η κουνέλα στον Νώε και του τα είπε όλα χαρτί και καλαμάρι.

Πιάνει ο Νώε τον κούνελο και του λέει "ρε μαλακα μην την απειλείς έτσι την γυναίκα σου" και απαντάει κι ο κούνελος: "Δεν την απειλώ, την προειδοποιώ. Έχασα το καρτελάκι στο πόκερ και τώρα το έχει ο γάιδαρος".

----------


## ALTAiR

> Λίγο πριν τον κατακλυσμό του Νώε ανεβαίνουν όλα τα ζώα στην κιβωτό και περιμένουν την βροχή. Ξεκινάει η βροχή, βρέχει ασταμάτητα επι μέρες ενώ τα ζώα μέσα φοβισμένα δεν κουνιούνται. Όταν σταμάτησε η βροχή τα ζώα άρχισαν να βαριούνται. Τι κάνουν για να περάσει η ώρα? Άρχισαν το σεξ. Έκαναν σεξ όλα μαζί και έτσι το καράβι άρχισε να παλατζάρει δεξιά κι αριστερά πολύ επικίνδυνα. 
> 
> Ο Νώε διατάσσει σύναξη των ζώων και τους λέει: "Για να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα όταν συνουσιάζεστε και να μην βουλιάξει η κιβωτός, θα πάρετε όλοι από ένα καρτελάκι με μια ήμερα επάνω στην οποία θα λέει την ημέρα της συνέυρεσής σας με την σύντροφό σας." 
> 
> Αφού μοιράστηκαν τα καρτελάκια και πέρασαν 2-3 μέρες πηγαίνει ο κούνελος στην κουνέλα και της λέει με έντονο ύφος: 
> "Την ερχόμενη Τρίτη θα υποφέρεις!!!" 
> Ντράπηκε η καημένη η κουνέλα επειδή ήταν κι άλλοι παρόντες στο σκηνικό. Την επόμενη μέρα πάλι τα ίδια "Την ερχόμενη Τρίτη θα υποφέρεις!!!" Μια και δυο πήγε η κουνέλα στον Νώε και του τα είπε όλα χαρτί και καλαμάρι.
> 
> Πιάνει ο Νώε τον κούνελο και του λέει "ρε μαλακα μην την απειλείς έτσι την γυναίκα σου" και απαντάει κι ο κούνελος: "Δεν την απειλώ, την προειδοποιώ. Έχασα το καρτελάκι στο πόκερ και τώρα το έχει ο γάιδαρος".


Σε πρόλαβα 6 posts πιο πριν!!! Τυχερή η κουνέλα ::

----------


## john70

Tσάκα εσύ σούπερ σταρ!


Μια φορα κι' εναν καιρο ηταν ενας ανθρωπακος που τον ελεγαν Τσακα.Αυτος λοιπον ο κυριος ηταν ενας συνηθισμενος ανθρωπος,της διπλανης πορτας που λενε και ειχε την ατυχια να μεινει ανεργος..Ομως ο Τσακας ηταν ενας ανθρωπος που δεν το εβαζε ευκολα κατω και το μοτο της ζωης του ηταν το "η δουλεια δεν ειναι ντροπη".Ετσι κι' αυτος αγοραζει μια εφημεριδα και διαβαζει τις αγγελιες.Μετα απο πολυ ωρα ψαξιμο το ματι του πεφτει σε μια αγγελια που λεει "ζητειται καθαριστρια στο Hilton",το σκεφτεται απο δω,το σκεφτεται απο 'κει και παιρνει την αποφαση να παει..Φτανει λοιπον που λετε στο Hilton,τον βλεπει ο διευθυντης και του λεει:
- "η αγγελια ζηταει γυναικα,τι δουλεια εχεις εσυ εδω?"
- και ο τσακας απανταει "σας παρακαλω,ειμαι ανεργος ετσι κι' αλλιως η δουλεια δεν ειναι ντροπη.."
Του ριχνει μια καλη ματια ο διευθυντης και τον λυπαται και σκεφτεται "αφου δεν ντρεπεται αυτος εμενα τι με νοιαζει,εγω καποιον να μου καθαριζει θελω",ετσι λοιπον τον προσλαμβανει..

Οι μερες κυλουσαν ηρεμα στο ξενοδοχειο ωσπου μια μερα κανει την εμφανιση του ο υπουργος Ευαγγελος Βενιζελος.Οπως μπαινει που λετε στην εισοδο του ξενοδοχειου βλεπει τον Τσακα και σφουγγαριζει,κοντοστεκεται λιγο,τον κοιταζει και του λεει:
- "Τσακα..?"
- γυριζει ο Τσακας,βλεπει τον Βενιζελο και λεει"που 'σαι ρε Βαγγελακι.."
- "εγω που ειμαι?εσυ που χαθηκες?τι δουλεια εχεις εδω?"
- "ενταξει μωρε ξερεις πως ειν' αυτα τωρα..παμε να τσακισουμε κανα πιτογυρο και τα λεμε?"
- "φυσικα" λεει ο Βενιζελος και προχωρανε.

Εν τω μεταξυ ο διευθυντης που ηταν παρων στο περιστατικο εχει μεινει με ανοιχτο το στομα!Αφου περιμενει τον Τσακα πως και πως να γυρισει τον βλεπει να ερχεται..
- "ελα εδω ρε αγορι μου" του λεει, "που τον ξερεις εσυ τον Βενιζελο?"
- "να μωρε,παλιες γνωριμιες τιποτα σημαντικο.." λεει ο Τσακας.
- "μα πως τι ειναι αυτα που λες,γνωριζεις ολοκληρο υπουργο και εγω θα σε εχω να σφουγγαριζεις..
δεν γινονται αυτα.Θα σε κανω υπευθυνο του τμηματος καθαρισμου" λεει ο διευθυντης
- "οπως νομιζεται,η δουλεια δεν ειναι ντροπη"απανταει ο Τσακας..

Περασαν παλι λιγες μερες με τον τσακα να ειναι πια υπευθυνος καθαρισμου,ωσπου το Hilton επισκεπτεται η πρωθυπουργος της Γερμανιας Μεργκελ.Αφου κανει την εισοδο της στο ξενοδοχειο μετα απο λιγα μετρα πεφτει φατσα καρτα με τον Τσακα..
- "Τσακα!" του λεει η Μεργκελ
- "που 'σαι ρε Αγγελα.." λεει ο Τσακας,"που χαθηκες ρε μωρο.."
- "αντε ρε ρεμαλι, ουτε ενα τηλεφωνο δεν εχεις παρει.." 
Ακολουθουν αγκαλιες,φιλια πειραγματα και υποσχεσεις να μην ξαναχαθουνε στο μελλον.Ο διευθυντης που ηταν εκει για να υποδεχτει την Μεργκελ κοντευει να παθει εγκεφαλικο!
- "Τσακας,γρηγορα στο γραφειο μου" του λεει
- "αμεσως" απανταει ο Τσακας και κατευθυνεται στο γραφειο
- "απαντησε μου σε παρακαλω αγορι μου,πως γινεται να γνωριζει ενας ανθρωπος σαν και σενα την Μεργκελ?"
- "μην δινεται σημασια,ειναι γνωριμια 20 ετων τοτε που εκεινη ηταν ακομα βουλευτης" λεει ο Τσακας
- "τι λες παλικαρι μου!Απο αυτην την στιγμη γινεσαι υπευθυνος ολοκληρου του προσωπικου!"λεει ο διευθυντης
- "τι να πω..ευχαριστω πολυ" κανει ο Τσακας,"η δουλεια δεν ειναι ντροπη.." αφηνοντας τον διευθυντη να τον κοιταζει αποσβωλομενος..

Πανευτυχης στην νεα του θεση ο Τσακας καθεται και απολαμβανει την φραπεδια του στο λομπι του ξενοδοχειου.Εκεινη τη μερα ολο το Hilton ηταν στο ποδι γιατι θα ερχοταν να διαμεινει στο ξενοδοχειο ο πλανηταρχης,Μπαρακ Ομπαμα στο πλαισιο της συναντησης του με τον Ελληνα Πρωθυπουργο.Περασε λοιπον η ωρα και κανει την εμφανιση του ο Ομπαμα,αφου ξεμπερδευει γρηγορα με τις χαιρετουρες κατευθυνεται προς το λομπι για να πιει κατι δροσιστικο.Εκει βλεπει τον Τσακα αραχτο με την φραπεδια του..:
- "Tsakas!!!" φωναζει ο Ομπαμα!
- "που 'σαι ρε λαμογιο" λεει ο Τσακας
Ακολουθουν χαι φαιβ,και πισω απο την πλατη,φιλοφρονησεις,καζουρες και επειτα αραζουν για ξιδια στο λομπι.Ο διευθυντης σε κατασταση σοκ,ειναι στα προθυρα της καταρρευσης.Αφου πλακωνεται στα υπογλωσσια περιμενει τον Τσακα να τελειωσει την κρεπαλη με τον πλανηταρχη.Οταν καποια στιγμη τελειωνει ο Τσακας,ο διευθυντης τον φωναζει ως συνηθως στο γραφειο του..
- "ακουσε να δεις τσακα,δεν ξερω πως γινεται να γνωριζεις ολους αυτους,εγω με το ζορι κρατιεμαι ορθιος με αυτα
που βλεπω,θελω να αναλαβεις την διευθυνση του ξενοδοχειου και εγω θα παραμεινω ιδιοκτητης" λεει ο διευθυντης
- "ευχαριστω παρα-παρα πολυ κυριε,θα κανω τα παντα για να μην σας απογοητευσω,η δουλεια δεν ειναι ντροπη.." λεει ο Τσακας.

Ο ιδιοκτητης ομως δεν μπορει να ηρεμησει,εχει χασει τον υπνο του με ολα αυτα που εχουν δει τα ματια του απο τον Τσακα.Ετσι λοιπον πιανει τον τσακα και του λεει:
- "θελω να παμε ενα ταξιδι οι δυο μας,θα σε παω καπου και αν ξερεις και αυτον που θα σου δειξω 
σου δινω οτι εχω και δεν εχω,το ξενοδοχειο τα παντα!"
- "ο.κ παμε" λεει ο Τσακας

Πανε που λετε στην Ρωμη,στο Βατικανο.Την ωρα που εκανε λειτουργια ο Παπας με 1.000.000 πιστους απο κατω κανει την εμφανιση του ο Τσακας με τον ιδιοκτητη.Σηκωνει σε μια στιγμη το κεφαλι του ο Παπας και αφου κοιταζει προσεχτικα φωναζει απο το μικροφωνο:
- "ΤΣΑΚΑΣ!!!"
- "ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΠΑ" απανταει ο Τσακας
- "ελα πανω" του λεει ο Παπας
- "μα..ειναι οι πιστοι" λεει ο Τσακας
- "ρε στα τετοια σου οι πιστοι ελα πανω σου λεω"
Ανεβαινει λοιπον ο Τσακας,τα λενε για λιγο με τον Παπα και υστερα γυριζει.Μολις συνανταει τον ιδιοκτητη εκεινος ειναι σε τραγικη κατασταση,τον πιανει απο τον ωμο συμπονετικα ο Τσακας και του λεει:
- "μην κανεις ετσι δεν ειναι τιποτα σημαντικο.Μα κι' εσυ περιμενες να μην ξερω τον Παπα?"
- "οχι,οχι δεν ειναι αυτο καλε μου φιλε υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.." του λεει συνετριμμενος ο ιδιοκτητης
- "τοτε τι ειναι?πες μου.." κανει ο Τσακας
- "να.." του λεει, "την ωρα που μιλαγες με τον Παπα περνουσαν κατι κινεζοι και λεγαν "ποιος ειναι αυτος ο μ....ας που μιλαει με τον ΤΣΑΚΑ?"

----------


## JB172

ipaid.JPG

----------


## commando

Σε 1 μηνα χρεοκοπουμε προφητεια 5!

----------


## herbalizer

Αφήστε τις προφητείες και κατεβείτε όλοι σύνταγμα αυριο και μεθαύριο στις 11:00. Η ελευθερία δεν ειναι δικαίωμα, είναι υποχρέωση...

----------


## JB172

Γυναίκα μπαίνει σε φαρμακείο και ζητάει δηλητήριο
- 'Κυρία μου, τι το θέλετε το αρσενικό...;;;' ρωτάει ο φαρμακοποιός.
- 'Να σκοτώσω τον άνδρα μου.'
- 'Μα τι λέτε κυρία μου ? Δεν μπορώ να σας πουλήσω αρσενικό για να σκοτώσετε έναν άνθρωπο,' Τότε η κυρία βγάζει από την τσάντα της μια φωτογραφία όπου ο άνδρας της έχει την γυναίκα του φαρμακοποιού στα τέσσερα.
Ο φαρμακοποιός παίρνει την φωτογραφία στα χέρια του, την κοιτά και απαντά....
- 'Τώρα μάλιστα. Δεν μου είπατε ότι έχετε συνταγή!!!'

----------


## ALTAiR

Άγλλος παίρνει ταξί από το αεροδρόμιο.
Άγγλος: Hello
Ταξιτζής: Hello

Άγγλος: President Hotel pls
Ταξιτζής: OK

Άγγλος: Sir, can i ask you something?
Ταξιτζής: Sure

Άγγλος: Where can i find the original mastiha in Greece?
Ταξιτζής: Element...

Υ.Γ. Όσοι δε το κατάλαβαν pm me!

----------


## senius

Πεθαίνει ένας πόντιος και πάει στον παράδεισο. Ο Άγιος Πέτρος, καθώς τον ξεναγούσε τον πάει σε ένα δωμάτιο με πολλά ρολόγια τα οποία είχαν έναν μόνο δείκτη.
- Τι είναι αυτά; Ρωτάει ο πόντιος
- Α αυτά είναι ρολόγια που μετράνε την βλακεία των ανθρώπων.
Πάει λοιπόν ο πόντιος και αρχίζει να ψάχνει όλα τα ρολόγια.
Έβλεπε τα ρολόγια να γυρνούν άλλα πιο γρήγορα, άλλα πιο αργά ανάλογα με την βλακεία των ανθρώπων. Ψάχνει από δω, ψάχνει από κει, τα κοιτάζει, τα ξανακοιτάζει, δύο, τρεις, τέσσερις φορές και ρωτά απορημένος τον Άγιο Πέτρο:
- Συγνώμη ρε συ αλλά των Ποντίων το ρολόι που είναι;
- Α αυτό ψάχνεις; ? άστο. Αυτό το έχει πάρει ο Θεός για ανεμιστήρα.!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## klarabel

Στην εποχή των φόρων ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0-JhyVXNOE8#!

----------


## JB172

Πιάνει ο πατέρας τον Τοτό στην αποθήκη να τραβάει μ@λ@κι@. Του χώνει μία σφαλιάρα, χαμπάρι ο Τοτός, συνεχίζει ατάραχος.
Του χώνει δεύτερη, τίποτε.
Του χώνει τρίτη, τίποτε.
… Τελειώνει ο Τοτός, κοιτάει προς τα πάνω:
- Α, εσύ είσαι μπαμπά;
……- Γιατί, ρε ποιος νόμιζες ότι ήταν;
- Νόμισα ότι με βάρεσε η μ@λ@κι@ στο κεφάλι…

----------


## JB172

papa-papa.JPG

----------


## akakios

Γιατί ο BATMAN έχει πάντα πολλά λεφτά?

Γιατί πιάνει πάντα το joker...........

----------


## christopher

-Ένα λάθος κόμμα μπορεί να σου χαλάσει όλη τη σύνταξη, έλεγε η δασκάλα στο σχολείο.Τώρα κατάλαβα ότι δεν εννοούσε τα γραπτά!

-Άνοιξε το κλειστό επάγγελμα του πρωθυπουργού της χώρας.

-Κάποιος να τους πει να τελειώνουν επιτέλους..... Θέλω να μάθω τι νόμισμα θα βάλω φέτος στην βασιλόπιτα..!

----------


## ALTAiR

Ο ιδιοκτήτης της φάρμας έλειπε στο εξωτερικό για δουλειές και παίρνει μετά από μία εβδομάδα τον Αλβανό στη φάρμα να δει πως πάνε τα πράγματα.

Φάρμερ: Έλα Αλβανέ, έχουμε τίποτα νέα;
Αλβανός: Αφεντικό έχω και καλά και άσχημα νέα.

Φάρμερ: Ξεκίνα από τα άσχημα, τι θα είναι άλλωστε;
Αλβανός: Τα άσχημα νέα είναι ότι έσπασε το φτυάρι.

Φάρμερ: Καλά καλά. Και πως έσπασε το φτυάρι;
Αλβανός: Εκεί που έθαβα τα 2 σου κυνηγόσκυλα.

Φάρμερ: Τι;;;;;; Πεθάνανε τα σκυλιά μου; Από κουτάβια τα είχα. Μα καλά πως;
Αλβανός: Την ώρα που βγήκανε τα άλογα από σταύλο, τα πατήσανε.

Φάρμερ: Και γιατί βγήκανε τα άλογα από το σταύλο;
Αλβανός: Αφού πήρε φωτιά ο σταύλος, μέσα θα τα άφηνα;

Φάρμερ: Πήρε φωτιά ο σταύλος; Τι λες ρε; Πως έγινε αυτό;
Αλβανός: Μεταδόθηκε από το σπίτι σου.

Φάρμερ: Τι λες ρε Αλβανέ; Κάηκε το σπίτι μου; Πως πήρε φωτιά το σπίτι;
Αλβανός: Από το καντηλάκι στον κήπο!

Φάρμερ: Καντηλάκι, καντηλάκι. Ποιό καντηλάκι στον κήπο;
Αλβανός: Στον τάφο της γυναίκας σου!

Φάρμερ: Πότε πέθανε ρε η γυναίκα μου, πως έγινε αυτό; 
Αλβανός: Σε τροχαίο με την κόρη σου.

Φάρμερ: ---------------------- 
Αλβανός: ---------------------

Μετά 2-3 λεπτά...
Φάρμερ: Και τα καλά νέα ρε ποιά είναι;
Αλβανός: Θυμάσαι αφεντικό το τεστ για το Aids που είχες κάνει;

Φάρμερ: Ναι το θυμάμαι
Αλβανός: Πήρε ο γιατρός, Βγήκε Θετικό!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

ΩΩΩ, Ζούνε στ' αλήθεια!!!


timon-pumba.jpg

----------


## NetTraptor

*Ο Μήτσος στον παράδεισο 
* 
Γυρνάει ο Μήτσος ξημερώματα σπίτι, τύφλα στο μεθύσι ξαπλώνει στο κρεββάτι και πεθαίνει στον ύπνο του. Στον Παράδεισο που φτάνει, διαμαρτύρεται...

- Δεν θέλω να πεθάνω, δεν θέλω να πεθάνω, αφήστε με, θέλω να γυρίσω πίσω!

Ο Άγιος Πέτρος στη ρεσεψιόν του παραδείσου του λέει, δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα, αφού ήρθες εδώ, τελείωσε τώρα.

Ο Μήτσος όμως συνεχίζει να χτυπιέται και να ζητάει να γυρίσει πίσω...

-Για στάσου του λέει ο Άγιος Πέτρος, κάτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε θα γυρίσεις πίσω, αλλά θα είσαι κότα, θα σε στείλω σε μια φάρμα κοντά στο σπίτι που έμενες.

Ο Μήτσος απογοητευμένος δέχεται και σε λίγο αρχίζει να βγάζει φτερά, λειρί και να, βρέθηκε κοτόπουλο σε φάρμα στη παλιά του γειτονιά.

Μετά από λίγο αισθάνεται ένα βράσιμο στη κοιλιά του και, πλουπ, γεννάει ένα αυγό! το κοιτάζει παραξενεμένος και σε λίγο να ένα αυγό ακόμα βγαίνει από μέσα του!

Ενθουσιασμένος που αισθάνθηκε τη χαρά της μητρότητας, σφίγγεται να κάνει και άλλο αυγό.

Και τότε αισθάνεται μια γερή σφαλιάρα και τη φωνή της Γυναίκας του, να του φωνάζει:

- Ξύπνα ρε Μ....κα! δεν φτάνει που κακαρίζεις όλη τη νύχτα, μας έx......ς κιόλας!

----------


## denlinux

Πάει το ΣΔΟΕ σε ένα μπουρδέλο και βλέπει τιμοκατάλογο:

Καρεκλάτο = 50 € + 23% ΦΠΑ
Συντριβανάτο = 40 €+ 23% ΦΠΑ
Ιεραποστολικό = 30 € + 23% ΦΠΑ
Τσιμπούκι = 20 € + 11% ΦΠΑ

Ρωτάει ο ελεγκτής "καλά γιατί όλα 23% και το τσιμπούκι 11%;" και απαντάει η τσατσά "έχουμε γάτα λογιστή και το πέρασε στα ροφήματα

----------


## JB172

ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΑ: – Συγχαρητήρια κύριε, κάνατε δίδυμα!
ΚΥΡΙΟΣ: – Με τέτοιο “κανόνι” που έχω, μόνο δίδυμα κάνω!!!
ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΑ: – Καλά, αλλά να καθαρίζετε λίγο και το κανόνι, γιατί τα μωρά βγήκαν μαύρα!

----------


## mojiro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkWzimLgJYY

----------


## JB172

- Γιατρέ πριν την εγχείρηση δεν είχατε μούσι...
- Δεν είμαι γιατρός. Ο Aγιος Πέτρος είμαι...

----------


## ALTAiR

Γιατρέ, όταν πίνω τσάι πονάει το μάτι μου.

Χμμμ, το κουταλάκι το βγάζετε;

----------


## geioa

-ΠΥΡΓΕ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ 2500 ΠΟΔΙΑ, ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ 400 ΧΛΜ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ & ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΑΓΟΝΑ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΑ. ΔΩΣΕ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ.
-ΕΠΑΝΕΛΑΒΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ: "ΠΑΤΕΡ ΗΜΩΝ Ο ΕΝ ΤΟΙΣ ΟΥΡΑΝΟΙΣ..."
- ΕΠΑΝAΛΑΒΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ: ΠΑΤΕΡ ΗΜΩΝ Ο ΕΝ ΤΟΙΣ ΟΥΡΑΝΟΙΣ!!!!....!!!!
Μπαίνει ένας τύπος φουριόζος στο σπίτι του...
- Γυναίκα, κερδίσαμε 10 εκατομμύρια ευρώ στο λαχείο!!!
Το ακούει η γυναίκα του, παθαίνει καρδιακή προσβολή και τέζα...
Τη βλέπει ο τύπος και λέει:
- Aμα σε θέλει η άτιμη η τύχη!!!

Συζήτηση μεταξύ Αμερικανού και Έλληνα:
- We have Βarack Οbama, Stevie Wonder, Bob Hope, and Johnny Cash.
- We have Papandreou, no Wonder, no Hope, and no Cash


Οι Έλληνες παρακολουθούν τούρκικα σίριαλ και όλος ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος ελληνικό δράμα.


ΤΙΜΟΚΑΤΑΛΟΓΟΣ ΣΥΜΠΡΩΤΕΥΟΥΣΑΣ:
13% ΦΠΑ η μπουγάτσα με κρέμα... 23% ΦΠΑ η μπουγάτσα με τυρί... 13% ΦΠΑ το σουβλάκι... 30% ΦΠΑ άμα το ζητήσεις καλαμάκι

"Μου αρέσει να βλέπω το video του γάμου μου ανάποδα... Τρελαίνομαι για την στιγμή που βγάζω τη βέρα και την κοπανάω από την εκκλησία..."


Θέλω να κατεβάσω τα χειμωνιάτικα αλλά έχω αργό ίντερνετ..


Βομβιστής μπαίνει σε pet shop, αφήνει μιά βόμβα πάνω σε ένα τραπέζι και λέει :
- Η βόμβα θα εκραγεί. Έχετε μόλις 60 δευτερόλεπτα γιά να φύγετε!
Και από το βάθος του καταστήματος ακούγεται μία χελώνα :
-Ε είσαι και πολύ καραγκιόζης...!

- Τι ήχο κάνουν τα ασθενοφόρα στην Λάρισα; - Σνάκρα! Σνάκρα! Σνάκρα! Σνάκρα! Σνάκρα! Σνάκρα! Σνάκρα!

Τέσσερις άνθρωποι έμειναν στην ιστορία λόγω ενός μήλου: Η Εύα, ο Νεύτωνας, ο Γ. Τέλλος και οSteve Jobs. Από τους 4, τη γκέλα την έκανε η γυναίκα...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Βομβιστής μπαίνει σε pet shop, αφήνει μιά βόμβα πάνω σε ένα τραπέζι και λέει :
> - Η βόμβα θα εκραγεί. Έχετε μόλις 60 δευτερόλεπτα γιά να φύγετε!
> Και από το βάθος του καταστήματος ακούγεται μία χελώνα :
> -Ε είσαι και πολύ καραγκιόζης...!


 ::

----------


## JB172

Ένα πρωί μια μαμά πάει να ξυπνήσει το γιο της. 
"Ξύπνα, αγόρι μου. Είναι ώρα να πας σχολείο" 
"Γιατί μωρέ μαμά; Δε θέλω να πάω"
"Πες μου δυο λόγους γιατί δε θέλεις να πας"
"Τα παιδιά δε με χωνεύουν και οι δάσκαλοι με μισούν. Να γιατί!" 
"Αυτός δεν είναι λόγος να μη θες να πας σχολείο. Έλα, σήκω να ετοιμαστείς" 
"Πες μου δύο λόγους γιατί πρέπει να πάω στο σχολείο" 
"Λοιπόν... Ένας λόγος: Είσαι 52 ετών. Κι ένας δεύτερος; Είσαι ο Διευθυντής!"!!!

----------


## JB172

Η γυναίκα ρωτά ναζιάρικα τον άνδρα της.
Αγάπη μου, τι σου αρέσει περισσότερο σε μένα;
Το πανέμορφο πρόσωπο μου, ή το σέξυ κορμί μου;
Ο άνδρας της, την κοιτά από πάνω μέχρι κάτω και της απαντά:
Το χιούμορ σου …

----------


## JB172

Μια φορά ο Χριστός χτύπησε την πόρτα ενός κρητικού.
Ανοίγει ο Κρητικός και του λέει:
- Πέρασε, μπρε Σήφη.
- Μα εγώ είμαι…
- Πρώτα τρώμε, μετά συστηνόμαστε.
Κάθονται στο τραπέζι, τρώνε και ξαναρχίζει ο Χριστός:
- Εγώ είμαι ο…
- Πρώτα πίνουμε και μετά συστηνόμαστε! λέει πάλι ο Κρητικός.
Πίνουνε και κάνει ο Χριστός:
- Αυτό που προσπαθούσα να σου πω, είναι ότι είμαι…
- Πρώτα καπνίζουμε και μετά συστηνόμαστε. Γυναίκα, φέρε λίγο χασισάκι.
Καπνίζουν και λέει ο Χριστός.
- Ξέρεις ποιός είμαι; Είμαι ο Χριστός!
Και λέει ο Κρητικός:
- Στο πα, ρε Σήφη. Η φετινή σοδιά είναι άλλο πράμα!

----------


## JB172

Τέσσερις άνθρωποι έμειναν στην ιστορία λόγω ενός μήλου:
Η Εύα, ο Νεύτωνας, ο Γουλιέλμος Τέλλος και ο Steve Jobs.
Από τους 4, τη γκέλα την έκανε η γυναίκα...

----------


## JB172

Τι κάνεις αν δεις την πρώην σου (που σε απάτησε) να τρέχει στην αυλή σου φωνάζοντας βοήθεια και είναι γεμάτη αίματα;
Καταρχήν ηρέμησε. Ξαναγέμισε. Και σημάδεψε καλύτερα.  ::

----------


## JB172

Meteo_practic.jpg

----------


## JB172

Μια μέρα ένας άνδρας γυρνά και λέει πονηρά στην γυναίκα του:
- Αγάπη μου, λέω να αλλάξουμε στάση σήμερα.
Και απαντά η γυναίκα του:
- Πολύ ωραία ιδέα. Εσύ θα σιδερώσεις όλα τα ρούχα και εγώ θα πίνω μπύρες, θα κλάνω και θα βλέπω τα ματς…

----------


## geioa

- «Μπαμπά ξέρεις τι άκουσα; Σε κάποιες χώρες της Αφρικής ο άντρας δεν γνωρίζει την γυναίκα που θα παντρευτεί μέχρι την ημέρα του γάμου τους».
-«Αυτό παιδί μου συμβαίνει σε όλες τις χώρες..» 

- το πηρα αποφαση...θα χωρισω τη γυναικα μου!!.Δεν ειναι δυνατον καθε βραδυ να πηγαινει απο μπαρακι σε μπαρακι παντρεμενη γυναικα.Δεν κρατιεται ετσι ενας γαμος....Εχω βαρεθει να με ψαχνει!!

- Να έχεις κότσια είναι να φτάνεις σπίτι αργά μετά από μια βραδιά με τους κολλητούς, να σε περιμένει η γυναίκα σου με το σκουπόξυλο στο χέρι και να τη ρωτάς:
-"Ακόμα καθαρίζεις ή ετοιμάζεσαι να πετάξεις κάπου;"

----------


## ALTAiR

Κοιτάζει ο τύπος την κλήρωση του Joker,
3, 7, 22,25, 12 και joker το 19. 

Γυναίκα, έπιασα το joker, κέρδισα δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσα εκατομμύρια ευρώ.
Είμαστε πλούσιοι, πλούσιοι το καταλαβαίνεις?

Η γυναίκα του παθαίνει ανακοπή ...

Οπότε ο τύπος:

Άμα σε θέλει η πουτάνα η τύχη!!!

----------


## JB172

woman.jpg

----------


## JB172

-Βάλε μου ένα διπλό ουίσκι και γρήγορα.
-Φαίνεσαι αναστατωμένος, τι έγινε;
-Μόλις τελείωσε ένας ομηρικός καυγάς με τη γυναίκα μου.
-Και που κατέληξε;...

-Για να μου μιλήσει, γονάτισε και ήρθε στα τέσσερα προς το μέρος μου.
-Μπράβο ρε μεγάλε, πολύ χαίρομαι που επιτέλους τής επιβλήθηκες. Και τι σου είπε όταν πλησίασε;
-Ε, να... μου είπε "Βγες από κάτω από το κρεβάτι ρε παλιοχέστη..."

----------


## JB172

Σε ένα μπαρ λέει ένας ηλικιωμένος τύπος σε έναν νεαρότερο:
- Δε μου λες ρε χικ! νεαρέ, σε ποια χικ! περιοχή μένεις; Χικ!
- Εγώ μένω στον χικ! Πειραιά. Εσύ;
- Και εγώ χικ! Πειραιά μένω. Χικ!
- Σε ποιά χικ! οδό;
- Χικ! Κολοκοτρώνη 19 χικ! Εσύ;
- Κι εγώ χικ! ρε φίλε!
- Σε πολυκατοικία χικ! μένεις;
- Ναι ρε χικ! Που το ήξερες; Χικ!
- Κι εγώ χικ! σε πολυκατοικία μένω ρε γείτονα χικ!
- Έλα ρε χικ! Σε ποιον χικ! όροφο;
- Στον χικ! τέταρτο. Εσύ;
- Κι εγώ εκεί μένω χικ! Δε μου λες ρε χικ! πως σε λένε;
- Χικ! Παπαδόπουλο. Εσένα;
- Κι εμένα χικ!!!
Κι ο μπάρμαν:
- Ααααα, σας βαρέθηκα κάθε βράδυ, πατέρα και γιο …

----------


## JB172

Ένας άνδρας μπαίνει σε ένα sex-shop και λέει στον υπάλληλο:
- Έχετε καμία πλαστική κούκλα;
Του δείχνει ο υπάλληλος.
- Α, πολύ όμορφη! Και καλοφτιαγμένη. Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε την ημερομηνία παραγωγής της;
- Ναι, 14/11/2010.
- Α! Τι κρίμα! Είναι Σκορπιός, δεν θα ταιριάζουμε!

----------


## klarabel

Mια παρέα αντρών είναι στο καφενείο και συζητάνε,
στην παρέα τους είναι και ο Ψαραντώνης ...

Θέμα συζήτησης το πως κρατάς τη σύζυγο να μην γκρινιάζει ...

Λέει ο πρώτος:

Εγώ την πήγα πέρισυ ένα ταξίδι στην Γαλλία και
φέτος σκέφτομαι να την πάω στην Αυστρία !!!

Λέει ο επόμενος:

Εγώ την πήγα στη Νέα Υόρκη και φέτος θα την πάω

στο Λος Αντζελες !!!

Εσύ μωρέ Αντώνη ;;;

Ψαραντώνης: Οπέρισυ την επήγα στο μιτάτο απάνω στη Νίδα ...........
(οροπέδιο στην κορυφή του Ψηλορείτη)

Κι οφέτος μωρέ Αντώνη ;;;

ΕΕΕΕ...Οφέτος... θα πάω να τηνε πάρω ...

----------


## klarabel

Αν συγχωνευτούν το Mega με το Star..




If_Mega & Star Join together .jpg

----------


## akakios

Ένας αστυνομικός περνάει από μια παραλία... Εκεί ένα αγοράκι παίζει μόνο του με την άμμο και του κουβαδάκι. Φτιάχνει ανθρωπάκια...
- Α! γεια σου ρε αγόραρε. Τι φτιάχνεις εδώ ρε, λέει ο αστυνομικός ...
- Φτιάχνω μπάτσους, λέει το αγοράκι.
Ο αστυνομικός κορδώνεται.
- ΜΠΡΑΒΟ αγόρι μου! Και με τι τους φτιάχνεις;
... 
- Με άμμο, νερό και σκατά, λέει το παιδί.
- Τι είπες ρε κ@λόπαιδο, λέει ο αστυνομικός εξοργισμένος.
Λοιπόν κακομοίρη αύριο θα ξαναπεράσω από δω... Αν σε ξαναδώ να μου πεις ότι φτιάχνεις μπάτσους με σκατά θα σε πάρω σηκωτό.... Τ' ακούς;
- Καλά, μη θυμώνεις λέει ο πιτσιρικάς.
Την άλλη μέρα λοιπόν ο αστυνομικός ξανάρχεται. Βλέπει τον μικρό με τον κουβά.
- Δε μου λες ρε, τι φτιάχνεις, για λέγε;
- Φτιάχνω πυροσβέστες, λέει το παιδί.
- Α. Και με τι τους φτιάχνεις;
- Με άμμο και νερό, λέει το παιδί.
- Και γιατί δεν βάζεις και σκατά;
- Προσπάθησα, αλλά μου βγαίνανε μπάτσοι, λέει ο μικρός!!!!!

----------


## klarabel

Μια μέρα ένα ποντικάκι περνούσε από ένα σημείο της ζούγκλας και, καθώς
προχωρούσε, άκουσε κάποιον να φωνάζει βοήθεια.

Κοιτάει σαστισμένος και τι βλέπει μέσα σε έναν μεγάλο λάκκο!

Έναν ελέφαντα που προσπαθεί απεγνωσμένα να σκαρφαλώσει, αλλά του κάκου.

Τότε τού λέει το ποντικάκι, "Μη στεναχωριέσαι φιλαράκο, εγώ θα σε
σώσω...".

Και αμέσως ο φίλος μας τρέχει σπίτι του, ανοίγει το γκαράζ και βγάζει
την Lamborgini του, τη γκαζώνει και τρέχει στο λάκκο που μέσα είναι ο
ελέφας.

Πετάει μέσα ένα σχοινί, το δένει στον προφυλακτήρα και λέει τού
ελέφαντα να το δέσει στη μέση του. Ευθύς αμέσως βάζει την Lamborgini
στην πρώτη και τραβάει το παχύδερμο έξω με ασφάλεια. Ο ελέφαντας τον
ευχαριστεί και πάει στη δουλειά του.

Ένα μήνα αργότερα ... Από το ίδιο σημείο της ζούγκλας διέρχεται τώρα ο
ελέφαντας, και αυτός με τη σειρά του ακούει φωνές για βοήθεια. Κοιτάει
μέσα στον λάκκο και βλέπει το ποντικάκι μέσα και του λέει, "Αδελφάκι,
μη φοβάσαι, θα σ' έχω έξω σε μισό λεπτό." Στέκεται, λοιπόν, πάνω από
τον λάκκο και αφήνει την τεράστια προβοσκίδα του να ξετυλιχτεί
σιγά-σιγά προς τα κάτω. Αμέσως το ποντικάκι γαντζώνεται επάνω της και
βγαίνει έξω.



ΗΘΙΚΟΝ ΔΙΔΑΓΜΑ:

Το ηθικό δίδαγμα της ιστορίας μας είναι... Όταν την έχεις μεγάλη, δε
χρειάζεσαι ωραίο αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## JB172

agapitethee.jpg

----------


## akakios

Μπαινει ενας τυπος σε ενα Pet Shop:

- Γεια σας, θελω να αγορασω ενα παραξενο ζωο..
- Ε, εχουμε εναν παπαγαλο που μιλαει ελληνικα, του λεει ο υπαλληλος.
- Ναι, σιγα, αυτο το εχουν ολοι.. εγω σου λεω θελω κατι το παραξενο.
... - Εεε, εχουμε και μια σαρανταποδαρουσα που μιλαει ελληνικα(!)
- Σοβαρά μιλας; Αυτό μάλιστα, είναι παράξενο ζώο, λεει ο τυπος, θα την παρω.

Την αγοραζει τελος παντων, παει σπιτι, την βαζει σε μια γυαλα, βαζει νερό, φαγητό, και αλλα διαφορα και παει και αραζει.
Σε καποια φαση τον παιρνει τηλεφωνο ενας φιλος του και κανονιζουν να πανε για μπυρες. Οποτε εκει που ετοιμαζοταν ο τυπος, σκέφτεται να δοκιμάσει την "καινούρια αγορά" που έκανε και γυρναει στην σαρανταποδαρουσα και της λεει:

- Θα παω για μπυρες, θα 'ρθεις;;;
Τιποτα η σαρανταποδαρουσα.

Μετα απο λιγο, ξανα:

- Θα παω για μπυρες, θα 'ρθεις;;;
Ξανα, τιποτα η σαρανταποδαρουσα.

Περναει λιγη ωρα ακομα, και της ξαναλεει:

- Θα παω για μπυρες, θα 'ρθεις;;;
Ξανα, τιποτα η σαρανταποδαρουσα.

Με τα πολλα αφου εχει ετοιμαστει και ειναι με τ κλειδί στο χέρι, ξαναγυρναει στη σαρανταποδαρουσα και της ξαναλεει:

- Θα παω για μπυρες, θα 'ρθεις;;;

Και η σαρανταποδαρουσα:

- Σ'ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΡΕ Μ@Λ@Κ@. ΤΑ ΚΟΡΔΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝΩ!!!!

----------


## JB172

Πάει κάποτε ένας τύπος σε ένα μαγαζί και λέει:
-Γιατρέ έχω πρόβλημα στην όραση !
-Σας πιστεύω, λέει ο άλλος, εδώ είναι κρεοπωλείο !!!!

----------


## senius

- Μαμά, μαμά, ο μπαμπάς είναι πάλι μεθυσμένος!
- Ναι? Και πως το κατάλαβες παιδί μου?
- Να, είναι στο μπάνιο και ξυρίζει τον καθρέφτη!

----------


## NetTraptor

χαχαχα!!!

----------


## zabounis

Αν ο Πάγκαλος και ο Βενιζέλος ήταν transformers, τι θα ήταν?






































Καντίνες!

----------


## JB172

Κόρη:
- Μπαμπά, χθες ένας νεαρός στο σχολείο, μου είπε κάτι που δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
Μου είπε ότι έχω... καταπληκτικό σασί, δυο πανέμορφα αμορτισέρ και δυο φοβερούς προφυλακτήρες. Τι εννοούσε;...

Μπαμπάς:
- Να πεις στον νεαρό, ότι έτσι κι ανοίξει το καπό για να μετρήσει πόσο είναι το λάδι στη μηχανή, θα του “τσακίσω” την εξάτμιση.

----------


## ALTAiR

Είναι ο τεντάς στον 1ο όροφο μίας πολυκατοικίας και βάζει μία τέντα.

Κάποια στιγμή χτυπάει το κουδούνι του σπιτιού, ανοίγει η σπιτονοικοκυρά, και βλέπει τον τεντά. 

- Α εσείς? Μα πότε βγήκατε? Δε δσας είδα να βγαίνετε
- Πήγα να πάρω ένα κατσαβίδι από το αμάξι
- Δε σας κατάλαβα πότε βγήκατε...

Μετά από κανά 5λεπτο ξαναχτυπάει το κουδούνι. Ανοίγει η σπιτονοικοκυρά, και βλέπει τον τεντά. 

- Α εσείς? Πάλι δε σας είδα να βγαίνετε
- Πήγα να πάρω ένα σχοινί από το αμάξι
- Δε σας κατάλαβα πότε βγήκατε...

Μετά από κανά 5λεπτο ξαναχτυπάει το κουδούνι. Ανοίγει η σπιτονοικοκυρά, και βλέπει πάλι τον τεντά. 

- Ε δε το πιστεύω, πάλι δε σας είδα να βγαίνετε
- Πήγα να πάρω το μέτρο από το αμάξι
- Δε σας κατάλαβα πότε βγήκατε...

Έγινε αυτό μερικές φορές ακόμη.

Λέει τότε η σπιτονοικοκυρά, ρε τον π....η θα κάτσω στην πόρτα να δω πότε θα ξαναβγεί...

Μετά από 5 λεπτά, χτυπάει το κουδούνι και ανοίγει την πόρτα, βλέπει τον τεντά στα αίματα και του λέει: 
- Ε δεν είναι δυνατόν, καθόμουνα όλη την ώρα εδώ στην πόρτα και δε σας είδα να βγαίνετε.
- ΕΠΕΣΑ!

----------


## geioa

Ο ελληνάρας

Είναι στα ερείπια τις Φουκοσίμα ένα Κινέζος, ένας Τούρκος και ένας Έλληνας...
Τα συνεργεία πρώτα ανασύρουν τον βουδιστή αλλα με κομμένα τα πόδια
του, τότε λέει: "δόξα στον Βούδα που είμαι ζωντανός, έστω και χωρίς
πόδια...." μετά βγαίνει και ο Τούρκος, χωρίς χέρια τότε λέει: "δόξα
στον Αλλάχ που ζω, έστω και χωρίς χέρια......"

Βγαίνει μετά και ο Έλληνας χωρίς να έχει πάθει τίποτα και αφού
ξεσκονίζει λίγο τα ρούχα του και λέει:
"Το Χρι... μου και την Παν... μου...παραλίγο να σκοτωθούμε!!"


ΣΤΑΣΗ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟΥ, ΕΝΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ! 
ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΘΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΥΦΛΟΣ.
ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΥΠΕΡΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ Η ΣΥΖΥΓΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΕΞΩ Ο ΣΥΖΥΓΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΥΦΛΟΣ.
ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΟΥΝ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ.
ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ Ο ΣΥΖΥΓΟΣ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΙΚΙ-ΤΙΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΣΤΟΥΝΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΤΥΦΛΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΖΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ:
ΡΕ ΣΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΚΟΥΤΣΙ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΠΑΣ Τ'ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΙΚΙ-ΤΙΚΙ?

ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΥΦΛΟΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ:

ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ, ΑΝ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΡΚΟΥΤΣΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ!

----------


## klarabel

*Όταν χωρίζει ένα ζευγάρι φταίνε και οι δύο. 













Και αυτή και η μάνα της!*

----------


## klarabel

image001.jpg

W.I.F.E

----------


## klarabel

Κάποια μέρα η δασκάλα της τάξης του Τοτού μπήκε στην τάξη μ’ ένα τριαντάφυλλο τοποθετημένο στο ντεκολτέ της. 
Τίποτα το παράξενο μέχρι εδώ, αλλά της ήρθε η ιδέα να ρωτήσει τα παιδιά :
- Ποιος ξέρει να μου πει, με τι τρέφεται το τριαντάφυλλο;
- Με νερό, με νερό! Φώναξαν μερικά παιδάκια.

- Όχι! κάνει η δασκάλα. Με κάτι άλλο τρέφεται. Μήπως ξέρεις εσύ Τοτέ;
- Μάλιστα κύρια!
- Πες μας λοιπόν!
- Αν εννοείτε για το δικό σας τριαντάφυλλο, εκεί που το έχετε τρέφεται με γάλα, όπως και τα μωρά!
Η δασκάλα γέλασε, γιατί τον ήξερε τι διάολος ήταν. Έκανε όμως πως δεν κατάλαβε και συνέχισε :
- Τέλος πάντων. Έπρεπε να το βρεις, Τοτέ. Το τριαντάφυλλο τρέφεται με κοπριά.
- Δεν φανταστικά ότι το κοτσάνι φτάνει μέχρι τον κώλο σας κύρια, απαντάει ο Τοτός!!!

----------


## klarabel

Είναι ο Τοτός και ετοιμάζεται να βγει ραντεβού με την Αννουλα…
Έχοντας ετοιμαστεί για να φύγει από το σπίτι, τον ρωτάει ο πατέρας του:
- «Τοτέ, προφυλακτικό μαζί σου πήρες;»
και απαντάει ο Τοτός
- «Έχω πάρει μπαμπά και άμα γίνει τίποτα με την Αννούλα θα το βάλω»
- «Και που ξέρω εγώ ότι θα το φορέσεις; Αν δεν το βάλεις εδώ, δεν βγαίνεις έξω!»
- «Έλα ρε μπαμπά, τι βλακείες είναι αυτές που λες…!»
- «Όχι παιδί μου. Ξέρεις τι γίνεται στις μέρες μας πιά; Αν δεν το βάλεις από εδώ να είμαι σίγουρος, έξω δεν βγαίνεις»
- «Ε, καλά τότε ρε μπαμπά. Για να μην με ζαλίζεις και περιμένει και η Αννούλα, θα το βάλω τώρα»
….και έτσι ο Τοτός φοράει το προφυλακτικό απο σπίτι και βγαίνει έξω να πάει να πάρει την Αννούλα. Την πάει την Αννούλα λοιπόν στην παραλία και αρχίζουν τα φιλιά, τις αγκαλιές κτλ κτλ. Αφού έχει περάσει κάμποση ώρα, ο Τοτός παίρνει την απόφαση και ρωτάει την Αννούλα:
- «Αννούλα, θες να κάνουμε έρωτα;» ….και απανταει η Αννουλα
- «Τοτέ, νομίζω οτι τώρα είναι η κατάλληλη ωρα»
….και έτσι την πέρνει ο Τοτός και πάνε σε ενα δωμάτιο ξενοδοχείου να ολοκληρώσουν της σχέση τους. Αφού έχουν μείνει μόνο με τα εσώρουχα, αρχίζει η Αννούλα να βγάζει σιγά σιγά και τα εσώρουχα και να λέει στον Τοτό
- «Τοτέ, τα βλέπεις αυτά τα ζουμερά ζυζάκια; Μόνο ο καυτός ήλιος του καλοκαιριού τα έχει νοιώσει. Αυτό το τουρλωτό λωλαράκι το βλέπεις; Μόνο ο άνεμος κάτω από τη φούστα το έχει αγγίξει. Αυτό το τρυφερό νουνάκι το βλέπεις; Μόνο το τρεχούμενο νερό του μπάνιου το έχει αγγίξει»
Κατεβάζει και ο Τοτός το μποξεράκι και λέει:
- «Αυτό το βλέπεις; Ακόμα στη ζελατίνα είναι!!!»

----------


## klarabel

Η Ελενίτσα πάει στην ΣΤ Δημοτικού . Μια μέρα την ώρα του διαλείμματος η Ελενίτσα αρχίζει να κλαίει ασταμάτητα . 
Όλοι οι συμμαθητές τη ρωτούσαν τι είχε και αυτή κλαίγοντας τους έλεγε ότι » φίλοι μου να ξέρετε ότι πολύ σύντομα θα πεθάνω. 
Τα παιδιά τρομοκρατημένα πήγαν και το είπαν στη δασκάλα . Η δασκάλα κάλεσε την Ελενίτσα να τη ρωτήσει τι συμβαίνει. 
Η Ελενίτσα εξακολουθώντας να κλαίει λέει στη δασκάλα » Κυρία θα πεθάνω γιατί τρέχει πολύ αίμα από κάτω μου και σηκώνοντας τη φούστα της έδειξε στη δασκάλα τι συνέβαινε . 
Η δασκάλα κοίταξε και αμέσως κατάλαβε τι συνέβαινε στην Ελενίτσα και της λέει » πήγαινε στο σπίτι σας και δείξε στη μητέρα σου και αυτή θα σου πει τι πρέπει να κάνεις. 
Πηγαίνει στο σπίτι η Ελενίτσα αλλά η μητέρα της δεν ήταν εκεί . Απογοητευμένη η Ελενίτσα ξαπλώνει στο κρεβάτι της και άρχισε να κλαίει γοερά . 
Εκείνη την ώρα γύρισε ο αδερφός της ο Τοτός στο σπίτι και ακούγοντας την αδερφή του να κλαίει έτρεξε να δει τι της συμβαίνει . 
Τότε η Ελενίτσα κλαίγοντας ακόμα πιο γοερά είπε στον Τοτό αυτό που της συνέβαινε και τους φόβους της ότι θα πέθαινε . 
Ο Τοτός για να την παρηγορήσει μια και ήταν μεγαλύτερος της λέει » μη φοβάσαι αδερφούλα μου δείξε μου εμένα που είμαι μεγαλύτερος και ξέρω , τι έχεις και θα δεις ότι δεν είναι τίποτα «. 
Η Ελενίτσα σηκώνει τη φούστα της και δείχνει στον Τοτό τι είχε . 
Τότε ο Τοτός γουρλώνει τα μάτια του γεμάτος φόβο και απορία και λέει :

Χριστός κι Απόστολος σου κόψανε την πού**α ;

----------


## klarabel

*ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ (που θέλει αύξηση) ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ:* 
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Αγαπητέ κύρι€ Δι€υθυντά 

Σ€ αυτή τη ζωή τα θέλω μας €ίναι λίγο ως πολύ γνωστά. Πιστ€ύω ότι μπορ€ίτ€ να €κτιμήσ€τ€ την προσπάθ€ια που καταβάλω €ντός της €ταιρ€ίας και την καλή πίστη που διατηρώ στα ´€νστικτά σας. 
Πιστ€ύω ότι αντιληφθήκατ€ τον τόνο της €πιστολής μου και €υ€λπιστώ στην έγκαιρη απάντησή σας. 

Μ€€κτίμηση
€λ€υθέριος 


*____________________________

Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΗ:* 
____________________________

Αγαπητέ κ. Ελευθέριε, 

Η εταιρία βρίσκεται σε μια τρ*ΟΧΙ*ά χαρακτηριστική των καιρών. Εξωγενείς παράγοντες, ως επικίνδυνες *ΟΧΙ*ές καραδοκούν, οι επ*ΟΧΙ*κές διακυμάνσεις δυσκολεύουν την κατάσταση και η προσπάθεια οφείλει να είναι πολυμετ*ΟΧΙ*κή. Πιστεύω ότι γίνομαι κατανοητός χωρίς τη δημιουργία εν*ΟΧΙ*κών σκέψεων. 

Με εκτίμηση 

Διευθυντής … 

ΥΓ: Το Σαββατοκύριακο θα είμαι στο εξ*ΟΧΙ*κό μου, αν χρειαστείτε κάτι...

----------


## klarabel

The Nobel Economics Professor Dr. Wassa Qatar explains how to think
the current economy:
1). If in January 2010 you had invested 1,000 euros in shares of Royal
Bank of Scotland, one of the largest banks in the UK , you would now
have 29 euros!
2). If in January 2010 you had invested 1,000 euros in shares of
Lehman Brothers, you would now have 0 euros!
3. But if in January 2010 you had spent 1,000 euros on good red wine
(not shares) and had already drunk all of it, you would have 46 euros
in empty bottles!
Conclusion: In the current economic scenario is preferable to sit and
enjoy drinking a very fine wine. Do not forget that maybe drinking
makes lives:
- Less Sad
- Less stressful
- More happy

Think about it, invest in the joy of living!

----------


## klarabel

ATT00001.jpgATT00002.jpgATT00003.jpgATT00004.jpg


ATT00005.jpgATT00006.jpgATT00007.jpgATT00009.jpgATT00008.jpg

----------


## klarabel

image001.gif

----------


## klarabel

SΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ..



 *Ιδιοκτήτης :* Σας παρακαλώ κύριε μην καπνίζετε ,απαγορεύεται στο μαγαζί





*Πελάτης :* Μα τα τσιγάρα τα αγόρασα από το μαγαζί σας



 *Ιδιοκτήτης :* Και καπότες πουλάμε, μήπως θα μας γαμήσετε κιόλας?!!

----------


## akakios

*- Μπαμπά, πως ήρθα στον κόσμο; 

- Γιέ μου, γνώρισα τη μητέρα σου κάνοντας chat στο Internet... 


Δώσαμε ραντεβού σ΄ένα cyber-cafe... Λίγο αργότερα, μέσα στις τουαλέτες, κάναμε μια σύνδεση στο ίδιο δίκτυο...

Η μαμά έκανε μερικά downloads με το memory stick του μπαμπά, αλλά πριν ο
μπαμπάς προλάβει να κάνει upload...αντιληφθήκαμε ότι δεν είχαμε 
εγκαταστήσει ένα firewall και πλέον ήταν αργά για delete ή cancel... κι
έτσι, 9 μήνες αργότερα, βρεθήκαμε με ιό !!!!*

----------


## JB172

omorfantramou!!!.jpg

----------


## devilman

> omorfantramou!!!.jpg


Πολύ καλό!!!!

----------


## geioa

Η 19χρονη κόρη ομολογεί στον πατέρα της ότι είναι έγκυος. Φωνές, κακό και μετά από λίγο ξύλο ο μπαμπάς συμφωνεί να δει τον ένοχο για την εγκυμοσύνη να συζητήσουν την κατάσταση. Το Σάββατο το απόγευμα στημένος ο πατέρας στο παράθυρο περιμένει τον προκομμένο να έρθει, οπότε σε κάποια φάση βλέπει μια Φερράρι να στρίβει από τη γωνία, να σταματά εμπρός στο σπίτι και από μέσα να βγαίνει ένας κουστουμαρισμένος νέος με ρολόι, γυαλιά και ότι άλλο αξεσουάρ σινιέ και πανάκριβο. Μπαίνει στο σπίτι ο νέος, του βάζουν ποτό και ξεκινά η κουβέντα.
- "Ακούστε κύριε" λέει ο νέος "για γάμο δεν γίνεται κουβέντα με τίποτε"
- "Μα. . ."
- "Όμως αν το παιδί είναι αγόρι, του δίνω δύο εργοστάσιά μου, ένα στην Πάτρα και ένα στην Λάρισα. Του δίνω επίσης τρείς πολυκατοικίες στο Κολωνάκι για τα νοίκια, δύο εξοχικά στη Μύκονο, τρία εξοχικά στην Κρήτη και ένα ιδιόκτητο σκάφος. Αν είναι κορίτσι, βέβαια, δεν μπορώ να δώσω τα εργοστάσια γιατί πως θα τα δουλεύει, αλλά τα αντικαθιστώ με δέκα πολυκατοικίες στα βόρεια προάστια και κάμποσα άλλα ακίνητα για προίκα. 
Αν τώρα η κοπέλα αποβάλει...."
- "Αν αποβάλει", διακόπτει ο μπαμπάς, "στη φέρνουμε και την ξαναπηδάς"

----------


## NetTraptor

o klepseis.jpg

----------


## ALTAiR

ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ τι να πουμε και εμείς που το δίνουμε αβέρτα κουβέρτα έ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν είχαμε admin σε μερικούς router θα ήταν ένα καλό marketing tool για μηνύματα lol !!! 
Ένα script και μπορεί να αλλάζει σε ότι θελήσουμε ...  ::

----------


## devilman

επρεπε η κρυπτογράφηση να ήταν wep

----------


## JB172

Πελάτης: - Θα ήθελα 3 κουτιά προφυλακτικά...
Φαρμακοποιός: - Θέλετε και σακούλα???
Πελάτης: - Όχι μωρέ εντάξει.... ψιλοβλέπετε !!!!!!!

----------


## akakios

::

----------


## geioa

Στο αμφιθέατρο ενός αμερικανικού πανεπιστημίου, κάνει διάλεξη ένας φιλόλογος σε ακροατήριο φοιτητών, και μεταξύ άλλων λέει τα εξής...

- Σε πολλές γλώσσες... , δύο αρνήσεις μας κάνουν μια κατάφαση. Σε άλλες γλώσσες, δύο αρνήσεις δίνουν άρνηση. Δεν υπάρχει όμως σε καμιά, μα καμιά γλώσσα, η περίπτωση που δύο καταφάσεις να δίνουν άρνηση.
Οπότε ακούγεται από το ακροατήριο η φωνή του Έλληνα φοιτητή:
- Ναι, καλά!

----------


## geioa

Τρείς ποντικοί καθόντουσαν σε ένα μπαρ και συζητούσαν ποιός από όλους είναι πιο μάγκας.
Λέει ο πρώτος:
- Εγώ παίρνω το ποντικοφάρμακο και το τρώω με τις χούφτες.
- Σιγά τα αυγά, λέει ο δεύτερος, εγώ παίρνω την...
ποντικοπαγίδα και την κάνω σφεντόνα.
Ο τρίτος δεν είπε τίποτα αλλά ετοιμάστηκε να φύγει.
- Ε, που πας από τώρα; τον ρωτάν οι άλλοι δύο.
- Σπίτι, πέρασε η ώρα,έχω να γαμήσω και το γάτο!

----------


## geioa

Η γυναικα φτάνει ξαφνικα στο σπιτι και βρισκει τον αντρα της να κανει ερωτα με μια νεαρη κοπελα σκετη μπομπα!!!. 

- Ανηθικε!, πως μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο σε μενα, στην μητερα των παιδιων σου, την πιστη γυναικα σου?, !Θελω το διαζυγιο τωρα!- 

-Περιμενε ενα λεπτο αγαπη μου, σου ορκιζομαι υπαρχει μια εξηγηση!- 

-Mμμμμμ.... μιλα αλλα γρηγορα, δεν θελω να σε ξαναδω ποτε πια στη ζωη μου!, θελω να φυγεις αμεσως και για παντα!- 

-Συνεβη το εξης: Γυριζα στο σπιτι μετα απο μια τρομερη μερα στο γραφειο και ειδα αυτη την φτωχη κοπελα που εκανε ωτοστοπ στη λεωφορο. Μου φανηκε τοσο ανυπερασπιστη που αποφασισα να τη βοηθησω. 
Προσεξα οτι ητα πολυ αδυνατη, κακοντυμενη και βρωμικη και μου ειπε οτι ειχε τρεις μερες να φαει. Συγκινηθηκα, την εφερα στο σπιτι και της ζεστανα να μακαρονια που σου εφτιαξα χτες βραδυ και δεν τα εφαγες γιατι παχαινουν!, η καημενουλα τα καταβροχθισε!. 

Επειτα, οπως ηταν τοσο βρώμικη, της ειπα να κανει ενα μπανιο και εν τω μεταξύ ειδα οτι τα ρουχα της ηταν σε κακη κατάσταση, ετσι τα πέταξα στα σκουπίδια και της έδωσα εκεινα τα jeans που χρονια τωρα δεν φοράς επειδή δεν μπορείς να τα κουμπώσεις!, την μπλούζα που σου χαρισα για την επέτειο και δεν φοράς γιατι δεν έχω καλό γούστο και δεν ξέρω να σου διαλέγω ρούχα!, το sweater που σου χάρισε η μάνα μου για τα Χριστούγεννα και δεν φοράς για να της μπεις στο ματι!, και τις μπότες που αγόρασες απο τον Μουριάδη 1000 ευρώ και τις φόρεσες μια μονο φορά επειδή η φίλη σου αγόρασε τις ιδιες!. Στο τέλος η κοπέλα οταν έφευγε γεμάτη ευγνωμοσύνη και χαρούμενη, και την συνόδευσα στην πόρτα, γύρισε με δάκρυα στα ματια με ρώτησε: 
-Υπάρχει κατι άλλο που η γυναίκα σου....... δεν χρησιμοποιει???

----------


## JB172

*Και έτσι άρχισε ο καυγάς...

*Κάποια Χριστούγεννα αγόρασα στην πεθερά μου για δώρο έναν τάφο σε ένα ωραίο νεκροταφείο.
Τον επόμενο χρόνο δεν της αγόρασα δώρο.
Όταν με ρώτησε γιατί, της είπα:
- Ε, μα δεν χρησιμοποίησες ακόμα το δώρο που σου έκανα πέρσι!
Και έτσι άρχισε ο καυγάς...
________________________________
Βγήκαμε με την γυναίκα μου για φαγητό.
Ο σερβιτόρος, για κάποιο λόγο, πήρε πρώτα την δική μου παραγγελία.
- Θα πάρω την μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα. Λίγο ψημένη, να έχει μέσα αίμα.
- Δεν ανησυχείτε για την τρελή αγελάδα;
- Μπα, μπορεί να παραγγείλει μόνη της...
Και έτσι άρχισε ο καυγάς...
________________________________
Η γυναίκα μου και εγώ είχαμε πάει στην συνάντηση των παλιών συμμαθητών του σχολείου της. Η γυναίκα μου κοίταζε έναν μεθυσμένο να πίνει μόνος του στο διπλανό τραπέζι.
- Τον ξέρεις; την ρώτησα.
- Ναι. Τα είχαμε παλιά. Έμαθα ότι άρχισε το ποτό μόλις χωρίσαμε και δεν τον έχει δει κανείς ξεμέθυστο από τότε. 
 - Θεέ μου, είπα. Ποιός θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι ο εορτασμός θα κράταγε τόσα χρόνια;
Και έτσι άρχισε ο καυγάς...
________________________________
Η γυναίκα μου κάθισε δίπλα μου όπως έκανα ζάπινγκ.
- Τί έχει στην τηλεόραση; με ρώτησε.
- Σκόνη, είπα. 
Και έτσι άρχισε ο καυγάς...
­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­___________________________________________________________________________________
Το Σάββατο πρωί σηκώθηκα νωρίς, ντύθηκα ήσυχα, έφτιαξα το πρωινό μου και πήγα στο γκαράζ.
Έδεσα την βάρκα στο φορτηγάκι, και έκανα να βγώ από γκαράζ όταν διαπίστωσα ότι έβρεχε καταρρακτωδώς.
Πήγα πίσω στο σπίτι, ξεντύθηκα ήσυχα και ξαναξάπλωσα στο κρεβάτι.
Αγκάλιασα την γυναίκα μου, τώρα με διαφορετικές προσδοκίες από την μέρα, και της ψιθύρισα:
- Έξω βρέχει καταρρακτωδώς!
Και η γυναίκα μου απάντησε: - Και το πιστεύεις ότι ο άνδρας μου είναι έξω με αυτόν τον καιρό;
Και έτσι άρχισε ο καυγάς...
________________________________
Όταν ήταν να πάρω σύνταξη πήγα στο ΙΚΑ. Η γυναίκα στο γκισέ μου ζήτησε την ταυτότητά μου για να δει την ηλικία μου.
Έψαξα στις τσέπες μου, και διαπίστωσα ότι είχα ξεχάσει το πορτοφόλι μου στο σπίτι.
Το είπα στην υπάλληλο και είπα ότι θα ξαναπέρναγα αργότερα.
Η υπάλληλος μου λέει: - Ξεκούμπωσε το πουκάμισό σου.
Ξεκούμπωσα το πουκάμισο και φάνηκαν οι λευκές τρίχες στο στήθος μου.
Η υπάλληλος είπε: - Σίγουρα είστε σε ηλικία για σύνταξη, και προώθησε την αίτησή μου.
Όταν γύρισα σπίτι είπα την ιστορία στην γυναίκα μου.
Μου είπε: - Έπρεπε να είχες κατεβάσει το παντελόνι σου. Θα έπαιρνες και επίδομα αναπηρίας...
Και έτσι άρχισε ο καυγάς...
________________________________
Η γυναίκα μου στεκόνταν γυμνή μπροστά στον καθρέφτη και μου λέει:
- Αισθάνομαι χάλια. Δείχνω γριά, χοντρή και άσχημη. Πές μου κάτι θετικό.
Και της απάντησα: - Η όρασή σου όμως είναι τέλεια...
Και έτσι άρχισε ο καυγάς...

----------


## devilman

ξερετε πόσες ταχύτητες έχει το αμάξι του Jack Noris?







6 και είναι όλες νεκρες...

----------


## JB172

O διευθυντής των φυλακών συγκεντρώνει ένα πρωί όλους τους κρατούμενους στο προαύλιο και τους λέει...

-Αύριο να είστε καθαροί και ξυρισμένοι γιατί θα έλθει στη φυλακή ο Παπανδρέου με τον Βενιζέλο.

Οπότε ένας κρατούμενος από το βάθος φωνάζει:

-Τους πιάσατε;;;

----------


## JB172

Κάποιοι ψιλικατζήδες κακοποιοί, αποφασίζουν να παρατήσουν τις μικροκλοπές και να αρχίσουν τα μεγάλα κόλπα: Τράπεζες...

Καταστρώνουν, λοιπόν, ένα ενδελεχές σχέδιο, κάνουν δεκάδες πρόβες και χτυπάνε.
Πράγματι, δίχως πολύ κόπο, καταφέρνουν να μπουν σε μια τράπεζα. Μπροστά τους δεκάδες θυρίδες ασφαλείας.
Ανοίγουν όλο χαρά την πρώτη αλλά το μόνο που βρίσκουν μέσα είναι ένα κύπελλο με κρέμα βανίλια.
-Τι να κάνουμε; λέει ο αρχηγός. Ας την φάμε τουλάχιστον. Τρώνε τη βανίλια και ανοίγουν τη δεύτερη θυρίδα, πάλι κρέμα βανίλια. Την τρώνε κι αυτή. Τα ίδια και στις επόμενες...
Τρώνε του σκασμού και φεύγουν απογοητευμένοι.
-Τουλάχιστον, δε φύγαμε νηστικοί, μονολογούν.
Την άλλη μέρα, τα πρωτοσέλιδα έγραφαν:
Η μεγαλύτερη τράπεζα σπέρματος της Αθήνας, χτυπήθηκε χτες βράδυ από αγνώστους!

----------


## JB172

Τα νέα ATMS

φωτογραφία.JPG

----------


## JB172

Στο καζίνο...

-Συγνώμη κύριε. Απαγορεύεται να μπείτε στο καζίνο με αθλητικά παπούτσια.

-Μας δουλεύεις ρε φίλε; Αυτός εκεί είναι μόνο με το σώβρακο!

-Αυτός βγαίνει !!!

----------


## geioa

Ένας Αφρικανός γιατρός λέει στον Μαμαντού τον υπηρέτη και βοηθό
του:
Άκου, Maμαντού, μιάς και αύριο δεν έχω αρρώστους, πάω κυνήγι,
αλλά δεν θέλω να κλείσω την κλινική, λοιπόν αν έρθει κανείς
ασθενής εξυπηρέτησέ τον όσο γίνεται...
Εντάξει γιατρέ, λέει ο Maμαντού.
Την επομένη ρωτάει ο γιατρός :
Λοιπόν; Πως πήγε η μέρα χθες;
Ο Maμαντού αναφέρει ότι ήρθανε 3 ασθενείς.

Ο πρώτος είχε πονοκέφαλο και τούδωσα ασπιρίνη.
Πολύ ωραία, Maμαντού, κι'ο δεύτερος;
Ο δεύτερος είχε καούρες στο στομάχι και τούδωσα Mallox, γιατρέ.
Μπράβο! Θαυμάσια, σαν πραγματικός γιατρός, Maμαντού. Κι'ο
τρίτος;
Λοιπόν, όπως καθόμουν ανοίγει ξαφνικά η πόρτα...και μπαίνει μιά
γυναίκα σαν σίφουνας.
Τσιτσιδώνεται τελείως, ξαπλώνει και μου φωνάζει:
« Έλα !...Βοήθα με ! Έχω 5 χρόνια να δω άντρα !»
Ανήσυχος, τώρα, ο γιατρός ρωτάει :
Και λοιπόν, τι... της έκανες, Μαμαντού;

Της έβαλα σταγόνες στα μάτια.

----------


## mojiro

Μαμαντού όμως βλάκας

----------


## ALTAiR

Τρώγανε σε διπλανά τραπέζια ένας Γερμανός και ένας Έλληνας, ο οποίος Έλληνας μάσαγε τσίχλα.
Ρωτάει κάποια στιγμή ο Γερμανός τον Έλληνα:

Γερμανός: Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι, βλέπω μασάτε τσίχλες εσείς οι Έλληνες, 
τι τις κάνετε τις τσίχλες όταν τελειώσετε το μάσημα;
Έλληνας: Τις πετάμε στα σκουπίδια.
Γερμανός: Εμείς τις ανακυκλώνουμε και τις κάνουμε προφυλακτικά που τα πουλάμε στους Έλληνες.

Μετά από λίγο την ώρα του γλυκού...

Γερμανός: Βλέπω τρώτε φρούτα εσείς οι Έλληνες
Έλληνας: Ναι, τρώμε.
Γερμανός: Και τι κάνετε ότι περισσέψει από το φρούτο;
Έλληνας: Ή το πετάμε στα σκουπίδια ή το δίνουμε στα ζώα για τροφή
Γερμανός: Εμείς τα ανακυκλώνουμε και τα κάνουμε γλυκά και χυμούς που τα πουλάμε στους Έλληνες.

Σειρά του Έλληνα να ρωτήσει.

Έλληνας: Εσείς οι Γερμανοί γαμάτε;
Γερμανός: Ναι, βέβαια
Έλληνας: Μέτρα προφύλαξης παίρνετε;
Γερμανός: Βέβαια, βέβαια, κυρίως προφυλακτικά.
Έλληνας: Και τι τα κάνετε όταν τελειώσετε;
Γερμανός: Ε τι άλλο, τα πετάμε στα σκουπίδια.
Έλληνας: Εμείς τα ανακυκλώνουμε και τα κάνουμε τσίχλες με γεύσεις φρούτων 
και σε πληροφορώ πουλάνε τρελά στη Γερμανία.

----------


## ALTAiR

No Comments

Chuck.jpg

----------


## JB172

Password

----------


## geioa

Ήταν 2 γειτόνισσες και λέει η μια στη άλλη:
-Ήσουν άρρωστη;
-Oxi,γιατί ρωτάς;
-Ε να, είδα τον γιατρό να μπαινοβγαίνει.
-Γιατί; Σε εσένα που μπαινόβγαινε ο λοχαγός, πόλεμο είχαμε;

----------


## devilman

ο Jack Norris ειναι ο μόνος που εχει πιεί Internet Cafe ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ενώ παρακολουθεί ALTER

----------


## JB172

Η νέα εργασία

----------


## θανάσης

Γιατί το σουτιέν είναι σύμβολο της Δημοκρατίας;
- Γιατί χωρίζει τη δεξιά από την αριστερά, συγκρατεί τις μάζες, ελκύει το
λαό και ξεσηκώνει τα πλήθη!

----------


## ALTAiR

Δύο οδοκαθαριστές μπροστά από τη Βουλή των Ελλήνων μαζεύουν τα σκουπίδια από τη μεγαλειώδη διαδήλωση της προηγούμενης ημέρας.

Ξαφνικά σηκώνεται ένα βοριαδάκι και κάποια από τα χαρτιά που είχαν μαζευτεί από τους δύο οδοκαθαριστές, 
μπαίνουν στο γραφείο του Γιωργάκη, από το ανοιχτό παράθυρο.

Τρέξε να προλάβεις, λέει πανικόβλητος ο ένας οδοκαθαριστής στον άλλο.. 

Τρέχει σα δαιμονισμένος ο δεύτερος στο γραφείο του Γιωργάκη και όταν επιστρέφει του λέει ο πρώτος οδοκαθαριστής:

Πρόλαβες ?

'Όχι.. Τα υπέγραψε!!!!!

----------


## grigoris

> ο Jack Norris ειναι ο μόνος που εχει πιεί Internet Cafe


μπορεις να μας διαφωτισεις σχετικα με το ποιος ειναι ο Jack Norris?  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

είναι αυτός που κοιμάται με ανοικτό το φως γιατί.....
τον φοβάται το σκοτάδι.  ::

----------


## grigoris

> είναι αυτός που κοιμάται με ανοικτό το φως γιατί.....
> τον φοβάται το σκοτάδι.


...

----------


## NetTraptor

Είναι αυτός που έχει τα πάντα σε βίντεο πριν από τον Μάκη

----------


## ALTAiR

OK είναι Chuck όχι Jack.

Και ήδη ξέρει ποιός είσαι!

----------


## grigoris

> OK είναι Chuck όχι Jack.


..εδωσε ο θεος..

----------


## JB172

Συζυγικές διαφωνίες μπροστά στο ράφι.

Ένα ζευγάρι κάνει τα ψώνια του στο σούπερ μάρκετ. Καθώς περνούν από τον διάδρομο με τα ποτά, ο σύζυγος παίρνει ένα μπουκάλι ουίσκι και το βάζει στο καρότσι με τα ψώνια.

-Τι είναι αυτό; λέει η γυναίκα.

-Δεν βλέπεις; Ένα ουίσκι είναι, απαντά ο σύζυγος.

-Και πόσο κοστίζει; ρωτάει η γυναίκα.

-15 ευρώ, απαντά ο άντρας.

-Δεν είσαι καθόλου καλά. Σε λίγο δεν θα έχουμε να φάμε και εσύ θέλεις να αγοράσεις ουίσκι, του λέει έξαλλη η γυναίκα του.

Ο άντρας βάζει πίσω στο ράφι το ουίσκι.

Σε λίγο περνούν μπροστά από τα καλλυντικά και η γυναίκα παίρνει μια κρέμα προσώπου και την βάζει στο καρότσι.

-Τι είναι αυτό; ρωτάει ο σύζυγος.

-Μια κρέμα προσώπου, απαντάει η γυναίκα.

-Και πόσο κοστίζει; ρωτάει ο άντρας.

-Μόνο 50 ευρώ, απαντάει η γυναίκα.

-Μα καλά, εσύ δεν με άφησες να πάρω το ουίσκι που είχε 15 ευρώ και είσαι έτοιμη να δώσεις 50 ευρώ για μια κρέμα; ρωτάει αγανακτισμένος ο σύζυγος.

-Για σένα το κάνω... Για να με βλέπεις πιο όμορφη, απαντά με νάζι η γυναίκα.

-Άστο πίσω, της λέει ο σύζυγος. Και με τα 15 ευρώ την ίδια δουλειά θα κάναμε!

----------


## klarabel

Επίκαιρο όσο ποτέ  :: .

----------


## akakios

Παει ενας κυριος στην εφορια....
Βρίσκει εναν υπαλληλο και του λεει οτι θελει να κανει μια αιτηση.

Υπαλληλος : Μάλιστα κύριε. Και πως λέγεστε?
Κυριος : Πα... Πα... Πα... Πα... Παπαδοπουλος.
Υπαλληλος : Συγνώμη κυριε. Είστε κεκές?
Κυριος : ΟΧΙ. Ο πατερας μου ηταν και ο μαλ....κας ο συναδελφος σας μας εχει γραψει ετσι.

----------


## JB172

http://www.videoman.gr/17437

----------


## nikos_palm

ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ:-Ξύπνησες αγάπη μουυυ;;;
ΑΓΟΡΙ:-Ναι και σε κοιτούσα που κοιμόσουν και σκεφτόμουν…
ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ:-Τι μωράκι μου;;
ΑΓΟΡΙ:-Να σου δώσω καμιά σφαλιάρα για να ξυπνήσεις.. ::

----------


## ALTAiR

ΓΡΙΦΟΣ
(Πιο δύσκολος από του Einstein)

Ποια είναι η σωστή απάντηση? ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ?


Ο Σαμαράς διέγραψε την Ντόρα επειδή ψήφισε ΝΑΙ στο Μνημόνιο, ενώ η γραμμή του κόμματος ήταν ΟΧΙ.

Μετά διέγραψε 21 βουλευτές του επειδή ψήφισαν ΟΧΙ, ενώ η γραμμή της ΝΔ ήταν ΝΑΙ.

Στη συνέχεια κάποιοι απ τους διαγραφέντες είχαν επαφές με την Ντόρα για να ενταχθούν στον Δημοκρατικό Συναγερμό, που έλεγε ΝΑΙ στο μνημόνιο, ενώ αυτοί είχαν διαγραφεί επειδή είπαν ΟΧΙ.

Η Ντόρα που συζητούσε το ενδεχόμενο ένταξης στο κόμμα της αυτών που ψήφισαν ΟΧΙ, ενώ η ίδια έλεγε ΝΑΙ, κατηγόρησε τον Σαμαρά για πολιτική σχιζοφρένεια.

Ο Σαμαράς τώρα μαζεύει πίσω αυτούς που ψήφισαν ΟΧΙ, ενώ έπρεπε να ψηφίσουν ΝΑΙ.

----------


## nikos_palm

Μέσα σε ένα λεωφορείο που πήγαινε στο Βατικανό ένας μεθυσμένος που μύριζε από χιλιόμετρα αλκοόλ κάθεται δίπλα σε ένα παπά. 
Ανοίγει μια βρώμικη τσάντα, στρώνει μια παλιά εφημερίδα και βάζει επάνω κάτι υπολείμματα φαγητού και ένα μισοάδειο μπουκάλι κρασί 
και αρχίζει το... φαγοπότι. 
Μόλις τελειώνει το φαγητό, ικανοποιημένος αρπάζει την παλιά εφημερίδα και αρχίζει να διαβάζει.
Ο ιερέας προσποιείται ότι δεν ενοχλείται και κρύβει την δυσαρέσκειά του.
Μετά από λίγο ο μεθυσμένος τον κοιτάζει και ρωτά :
- Γεια σου Πάτερ, μπορείς να μου πεις τι στο διάολο μπορεί να προκαλέσει την αρθρίτιδα;
Ο παπάς ενοχλημένος, απάντησε σαρκαστικά:
- Σίγουρα η κοσμική ζωή, οι ωραίες γυναίκες που συχνάζουν σε κοσμικές εκδηλώσεις, η υπερβολή στο ταμπάκο και το αλκοόλ, 
τα τρελά βράδια με...μεθύσια που τελειώνουν σε γαμημένα όργια...και πολλά χάλια από αυτά που κάνουν οι έκφυλοι...
- Όχι ρε πούστη μου... απαντάει ο μεθυσμένος και ξαναγυρίζει πίσω στην ανάγνωση.
Ο ιερέας σκέφτηκε ότι το παράκανε με το φτωχό... διάβολο και αποφασίζει να επανορθώσει. Του λέει λοιπόν με συμπάθεια:
- Με συγχωρείτε, δεν θέλω να φανώ αγενής, αλλά..... από πότε έχετε αρθρίτιδα;
- Ου oυ oυ... γάμα τα ρε πάτερ, εγώ δεν έχω τίποτε!... Διάβαζα ένα άρθρο στην εφημερίδα που αναφέρει ότι ο Πάπας υποφέρει 
από αρθρίτιδα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια !!!!!!!!

----------


## denlinux

Πως λεγεται το παιδι που βγηκε απο παρτουζα.........?????

--------ΑΠΟΛΛΟΝ----------

----------


## nikos_palm

Μία Ελληνο - Αμερικάνα έχει έρθει για καλοκαιρινές διακοπές σε κάποιο Ελληνικό νησάκι . Ένα πρωινό αποφασίζει να βγει για να ψωνίσει φρούτα . Πάει στο μανάβη και του λέει με προφορά :
- Hi . Παρακαλόου ένα κιλό μίλα .
Της βάζει ο μανάβης τα μήλα και της τα δίνει . Με το που τα βλέπει αυτή λέει :
- My god ! Τι μικρά που είναι αυτά ! Στην Αμερική έχουν μήλα τόοοοσοοο μεγάλα ! Δεν τα θέλω . Βάλε μπανάνες παρακαλώ .
Ψιλό - πειράζεται ο μανάβης αλλά τις βάζει τις μπανάνες . Με το που τις βλέπει αυτή :
- Τσ - τσ - τς ... Τι μικρές μπανάνες ... Στην Αμερική έχουμε κάτι μπανάνες τόοσεες ! Δεν τις θέλω , βάλε μου φράουλες ( με προφορά ) .
Τσαντίζεται ο μανάβης αλλά τις βάζει τις φράουλες . Πάλι τα ίδια η κυράτσα :
- Πω , πω τι μικρές φράουλες . Στην Αμερική έχουμε κάτι φράουλες τόοσεες ! Κράτα τες , βάλε κεράσια .
Ο μανάβης τα χει πάρει κανονικά αλλά δεν θέλει να δημιουργήσει θέμα και της βάζει τα κεράσια. Ξανά αυτή :
- Jesus ! Τι κερασάκια είναι αυτά ! Στην Αμερική έχουμε κάτι κεράσια τόοσααα ! Κοιτάει γύρω - γύρω και σκέφτεται τι άλλο να του ζητήσει . Βλέπει κάτι μεγάλα ζουμερά κα ρπούζια στη γωνία , οπότε λέει στον μανάβη που είναι πλέον πυρ και μανία :
- Δεν θέλω τα κερασάκια σου , βάλε μου αυτό το καρπούζι ( με προφορά ) .
Οπότε ο μανάβης τσαντισμένος :
- Δεν έχουμε καρπούζια μαντάμ .
- Are you joking ? Με δουλεύει ; Πως δεν έχετε ;
- Ρε , δεν έχουμε καρπούζια σου λένε , τι θες τώρα ;
- Of course και έχετε και μην με κοροϊδεύεις !
- Έλα κυρά μου κάνε μου τη χάρη . Δεν έχουμε καρπούζια σου λέω !
- Λες ψέματα γιατί εγώ βλέπω ότι έχετε καρπούζια !
- Μπα , σοβαρά ; Και που είναι ;
- Να , εκεί πίσω ( και δείχνει προς τα καρπούζια )
Και ο μανάβης :
- Αυτό δεν είναι καρπούζι μαντάμ , αυτό είναι αρακάς !

----------


## nikos_palm

Κοιτάζω για διακοπές:
Γύρος Γαλλίας 1650€!
Γύρος Β. Ιταλίας 900€!
Γύρος Πελοποννήσου 500€!
Γύρος λίμνης Μαραθώνα 75€...
Τελικά διάλεξα..... γύρο με πίτα 2,00€.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JB172

*ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΟ*

 Στο παγκόσμιο συνέδριο οφθαλμολογίας.

Αμερικανός καθηγήτης: Θεραπεύσαμε 36 τυφλούς με αυτόλογη μεταμόσχευση
επιθηλιακών κυττάρων. (χειροκρότημα)

Γερμανός καθηγητής: Θεραπεύσαμε 112 τυφλούς με χρήση βλαστοκυττάρων
(όρθιο χειροκρότημα).

Ελλην καθηγητής: Θεραπεύσαμε 36.000 τυφλούς με απογραφή. (Πρώτο βραβείο).

----------


## akakios

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΚΑΛΟΟΟΟ!!!!!  ::

----------


## geioa

Συναντιούνται δύο φίλοι:

- Τι έγινε ρε, καλά ;
– Άσε ρε, πέθανε η πεθερά μου.
- Σώπα ! Τί είχε ;
- Μ@λ@κίες μωρέ, ένα κτήμα στο χωριό.

– Όχι ρε, σε ρωτάω αν είχε κανά πρόβλημα.
- Ναι μωρέ, δεν ήτανε γραμμένο στο κτηματολόγιο και τρέχουμε.
- Ρε μαλιάγκα, σε ρωτάω από τι πέθανε.
- Προχτές το μεσημέρι μωρέ, δεν είχαμε φαγητό, βγήκε να πάει στο χασάπη να πάρει κανά κρέας και την πάτησε αυτοκίνητο.
- Όχι ρε την καημένη !!! Και τί κάνατε ;
- Τι να κάνουμε, φάγαμε μακαρόνια !!!

----------


## JB172

Μίζων Ελληνικό Λεξικό


Μιζοτιμής (επίρρημα): Ελάττωση της τιμής της μίζας κατά το ήμισυ, σε περιόδους που υπάρχει μεγάλος αριθμός πολιτικών έτοιμων να εμπλακούν.

Μιζάνοιχτος, ο: Πολιτικός που εντέχνως αφήνει να διαρρεύσει σε επιχειρηματικούς κύκλους ότι είναι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις συναλλαγής... "Εκλογές έρχονται. Τα έξοδα πολλά. Δηλώνω μιζάνοιχτος σε υποψήφιους χορηγούς".

Απομιζώ: Σύγχρονη γραφή του ρήματος "απομυζώ". Το ρήμα απομυζώ, που σημαίνει αναρροφώ, βυζαίνω, αποσπώ συνεχώς χρήματα, μετατρέπεται σε "απομιζώ" όταν ο ενεργών είναι πολιτικό πρόσωπο.

Μιζολαβητής, ο: Παρένθετο πρόσωπο που μεσολαβεί στο δαιδαλώδες σύστημα διακίνησης της μίζας (μέσα από εμβάσματα, off-shore εταιρείες κλπ), προκειμένου να χαθούν τα ίχνη του μαύρου πολιτικού χρήματος... "Ισχυρίζεται ότι τον έμπλεξαν χωρίς να το θέλει. Θα τη γλυτώσει φτηνά όμως. Ένας απλός μιζολαβητής ήταν".

Μιζολιθική εποχή: Χρονικά συμπίπτει με περιόδους όπου εξαγγέλλονται μεγάλα έργα, μεγάλες διοργανώσεις, μεγάλες "αγορές του αιώνα" κλπ. Και πέφτουν μεγάλες μίζες... "Γαμώ την ατυχία μου. Τώρα βρήκαμε να είμαστε έξω από τα πράγματα; Τώρα που είναι η μιζολιθική εποχή και τρώει η μίζα σίδερο;"

Μιζανπλί, το: Προϊόν συναλλαγής που αποδίδεται εις είδος, συνήθως με τη μορφή κοσμημάτων ή άλλων τιμαλφών, σε συζύγους, ερωμένες ή κόρες πολιτικών... "Βλέπεις την κοτρόνα που φοράει στο χέρι το τσουλί; Μιζανπλί του υπουργού από την υπόθεση του ΟΤΕ είναι..."

Μιζονέτα, η: Πολυτελής κατοικία που αποκτήθηκε ως αντάλλαγμα πολιτικής εκδούλευσης...

Μιζεκλίκι, το: Πρόγευση, μικρή προκαταβολή μίζας. "Ο εξοπλισμός του πολιτικού γραφείου του με καινούργιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, ήταν το μιζεκλίκι της υπόθεσης -τα χοντρά λεφτά δόθηκαν μετά".

Μιζοκακόμοιρος, ο: Πολιτικός για τον οποίο υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι εμπλέκεται στο σκάνδαλο με τις μίζες... Αλλά παριστάνει τον κακόμοιρο, προκειμένου να πείσει σχετικά με την αθωότητά του. "Διάβασες τις δηλώσεις που έκανε ο Τσουκάτος βγαίνοντας από τον ανακριτή; Τον εγκατέλειψε το κόμμα του, λέει ο μιζοκακόμοιρος".

Μιζοσκόταδο, το: Προσπάθεια συσκότισης και συγκάλυψης της αλήθειας στην υπόθεση της Siemens. "Η Δικαιοσύνη ψάχνει τους ενόχους στο μιζοσκόταδο".

Μιζάνθρωπος (ο): Μισός άνθρωπος μισός μίζα. Ον υπό προστασία. Ζει κυρίως στους ψηλότερους ορόφους υπουργείων και δημόσιων υπηρεσιών


ΜΙΖΑΛΛΟΔΟΞΟΣ (ο): αυτός που αντιπαθεί τους Μιζανθρώπους

ΜΙΖΟΛΟΓΑ (τα): οι διαπραγματεύσεις για το ύψος της μίζας

ΜΙΖΑΝΟΙΓΩ (ρήμα): ανοίγω τραπεζικό λογαριασμό σε φορολογικό παράδεισο για να εισπράξω μίζα

ΜΙΖΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ (ο): ο μέσος Έλληνας πολιτικός ή αξιωματούχος του Δημοσίου

ΜΙΖΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ (οι) πληθ. που χαρακτηρίζει μια (ίσως την κύρια) εθνική μας ιδιότητα

ΜΙΖΟΓΥΝΗΣ (ο): αυτός που σπαταλάει τις μίζες που παίρνει με γυναικοπαρέες

ΜΙΖΕΥΩ (ρήμα): μεταναστεύω για να απολαύσω το προϊόν της μίζας που έχω εισπράξει

ΜΙΖΕΡΟΣ (ο): αυτός που πιάστηκε στα πράσα να παίρνει μίζα

ΜΙΖΟΦΟΡΙ (το): πολυτελές ένδυμα συζύγων ή συνοδών αποδεκτών μίζας

ΜΙΖΟΓΕΜΑΤΟΣ (ο): αυτός που αποσύρεται από την ενεργό δράση για να απολαύσει το προϊόν του προτέρου ανέντιμου βίου του

ΜΙΖΟΓΙΝΩΜΕΝΟΣ (ο): αυτός που δεν έχει ακόμα εξασφαλίσει πλήρως τον υπόλοιπο βίο του με τις μίζες που έχει πάρει

ΜΙΖΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΣ (ο): πολιτικός που διαρρηγνύει τα ιμάτια του ότι δεν έχει σχέση με κυκλώματα μίζας

ΑΠΟΜΙΖΩ (ρήμα): επιζητώ επανειλημμένα και επίμονα και, τελικά, καταφέρνω και παίρνω μίζες από επιχειρηματία, με τον οποίο συναλλάσσομαι ως εκπρόσωπος του Δημοσίου

ΜΙΖΗΘΡΑ (η): κραιπάλη με πολυτελή εδέσματα στην υγεία αυτών που καταβάλανε μίζες

ΜΙΖΑΝΙΟΚΤΟΝΟ (το): (αρχ. τύπος που έχει περιπέσει σε αχρηστία) ελεγκτικός μηχανισμός που έχει στόχο να αποκαλύπτει και να καταπολεμά το φαινόμενο της μίζας

ΜΙΖΑΝΙΑΡΙΚΟ (το): σπάνιο είδος νέο-Έλληνα ολιγαρκούς στον όγκο της μίζας

ΜΙΖΙΤΑ (η): κρυφή συνάντηση για είσπραξη μίζας

ΜΙΖΙΤΙΚΑ (τα): θορυβώδης κρητική μουσική που παίζεται σε ένταση τέτοια που να καλύπτει τις διαπραγματεύσεις για τις μίζες

ΜΙΖΕΖ (η): ωραία ύπαρξη που χρησιμοποιείται ως προκάλυμμα για δημόσιες συναντήσεις αντισυμβαλλομένων σε αλισβερίσια με μίζες


ΜΙΖΟΚΛΑΙΩ (ρήμα): Είμαι στενοχωρημένος και κλαίω επειδή τη μίζα που προοριζόταν για μένα πρόλαβε και την πήρε άλλος.

ΜΙΖΩΝΦΑΓΟΣ (ο) : Δαιμόνιος ρεπόρτερ που βγαίνει παγανιά και ξεσκεπάζει μιζο-υποθέσεις

ΜΙΖΙΤΙΑΣΗ (η) : Ασθένεια κολλητική και μη ιάσιμη με κύριο σύμπτωμα την ανάγκη για μίζα. θεραπεία παρέχεται από επιχειρηματικούς κολοσσούς και μεγάλα τζάκια

----------


## JB172

Ύστερα από σχεδόν μισό αιώνα γάμου, εκείνος πεθαίνει, και μετά από λίγο τον ακολουθεί εκείνη.

Στον ουρανό, τον συναντάει και τρέχοντας κοντά του, του λέει: 

- Αγάπη μου! Τι όμορφα να είμαστε και πάλι μαζί!

Κι αυτός : 

-Έλα, κόψε τις μαλακίες! Η συμφωνία ήταν "Μέχρι Να Μας Χωρίσει Ο Θάνατος!".

----------


## JB172

.

----------


## JB172

Πέθανε ένας πολιτικός και πάει στον παράδεισο...
Εκεί βλέπει τον Άγιο Πέτρο ο οποίος του λέει:
"Επειδή είσαι πολιτικός μεγάλων διαστάσεων θα σε αφήσω να περάσεις μία μέρα στην κόλαση και μία στον παράδεισο και μετά να επιλέξεις που σου αρέσει πιο πολύ να μείνεις..."
Παίρνει το ασανσέρ ο πολιτικός και κατεβαίνει στην κόλαση. Εκεί ανοίγει μια πύλη και βλέπει μπροστά του ένα τεράστιο γήπεδο του γκόλφ, κάτι φίλους του πολιτικούς που είχαν πεθάνει και αυτοί, ντυμένοι όλοι στην τρίχα, να παίζουν, να πίνουν και να διασκεδάζουν με κάτι νεαρές γκομενάρες.
Για πότε πέρασε το 24ωρο χαμπάρι δεν πήρε...
Την άλλη μέρα παίρνει το ασανσέρ και ανεβαίνει στον παράδεισο όπου πέρασε μια μέρα πηδώντας από σύννεφο σε σύννεφο και παίζοντας άρπα όλη μέρα.
Έρχεται ο Άγιος Πέτρος το πρωί και του λέει...
-"Τι αποφάσισες να διαλέξεις;"
-"Κοίτα Άγιε Πέτρο. Καλός ο παράδεισος αλλά σαν την κόλαση δεν υπάρχει!"
"Εντάξει" του λέει ο Άγιος Πέτρος.
Παίρνει λοιπόν πάλι το ασανσέρ ο πολιτικός και κατεβαίνει στην κόλαση...
Ανοίγει η πύλη και βλέπει μπροστά του μια τεράστια έρημο γεμάτη σκουπίδια, τους φίλους του ντυμένους με κουρέλια και κάτι κωλόγριες να τους την πέφτουν. Τρελάθηκε!
Τρέχει στον Άγιο Πέτρο και του λέει:
"Τι πράγματα είναι αυτά; Eγώ άλλα είδα χθες, άλλα έζησα..."
Οπότε του απαντά ο Άγιος Πέτρος...
"Χθες ήταν προεκλογική εκστρατεία... Σήμερα ψήφισες!"

----------


## NetTraptor

ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ
Ένα κοτόπουλο διασχίζει το δρόμο..


ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ: Γιατί διέσχισε το δρόμο;
ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ
ΠΛΑΤΩΝ: Για το καλό του. Στην άλλη πλευρά του δρόμου βρίσκεται η αλήθεια.
ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ: Είναι στη φύση του κοτόπουλου να διασχίζει τους δρόμους.
ΓΑΛΙΛΑΙΟΣ: Κι όμως τον διέσχισε
ΜΑΚΙΑΒΕΛΙ: Ο σκοπός, να περάσει το κοτόπουλο το δρόμο, αγιάζει τα μέσα -όποια κι αν είναι αυτά.
ΚΑΡΛ ΜΑΡΞ: Ηταν ιστορικά αναπόφευκτο.
ΔΑΡΒΙΝΟΣ: Τα κοτόπουλα στο πέρασμα των αιώνων επιλέχτηκαν από τη φύση με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι σήμερα γενετικώς ικανά να διασχίζουν δρόμους.
ΣΙΓΚΜΟΥΝΤ ΦΡΟΙΝΤ: Το γεγονός ότι ασχολείστε με το εάν το κοτόπουλο
διέσχισε το δρόμο αποδεικνύει ότι διακατέχεστε από σύνδρομα ανασφάλειας
και ότι η σεξουαλικότητά σας είναι καταπιεσμένη.
ΜΑΡΤΙΝ ΛΟΥΘΕΡ ΚΙΝΓΚ: Ονειρεύομαι έναν κόσμο όπου κάθε κοτόπουλο θα
είναι ελεύθερο να διασχίζει το δρόμο χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό για την πράξη του.
ΓΙΟΥΡΙ ΓΚΑΓΚΑΡΙΝ: Για να πάει εκεί όπου κανένα άλλο κοτόπουλο δεν έχει πάει πριν.
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΗΣ: Εμείς με σεμνότητα και ταπεινότητα εξασφαλίσαμε
τις προϋποθέσεις σε όλα τα κοτόπουλα της Ελλάδος να διασχίζουν
ανεμπόδιστα τους δρόμους, χωρίς παρέμβαση νταβατζήδων.
ΜΠΙΛ ΓΚΕΙΤΣ: Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας αναγγείλουμε ότι
μόλις κυκλοφόρησε το νέο Chicken Office 2.012 που δεν διασχίζει μόνο το
δρόμο, αλλά εκκολάπτει, αρχειοθετεί, σχεδιάζει και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα.
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΠΡΕΚΑΣ: Αξιοσέβαστο κοτόπουλο, χαίρομαι που η ελληνική σου
παιδεία, σου επιτρέπει να περνάς το δρόμο με το ήθος και το κάλλος των
αρχαίων μας προγόνων. Να προσθέσω επίσης, ότι είναι ντροπή και διασυρμός να χαρακτηρίζεται η Επανάσταση, Χούντα και το κοτόπουλο το γνωρίζει καλώς.
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΤΖΑΦΕΡΗΣ: Μόνο εγώ, εδώ στο Τηλεάστυ, τόλμησα να πω και να αποκαλύψω ότι το κοτόπουλο προήλθε από ισραηλίτικο αυγό.
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ: Πρέπει να αφουγκραστούμε τις σκέψεις και τις
ανάγκες που έχει το κάθε κοτόπουλο. Να νοιώθει ότι έχει την ελευθερία να περπατάει στους δρόμους χωρίς τον φόβο των τροχοφόρων της δεξιάς!
ΑΛΕΞΗΣ ΤΣΙΠΡΑΣ: Το κοτόπουλο είναι τυχερό που δεν διασχίζει τον δρόμο που μένει ο κ. Πάγκαλος! Θα είχε γίνει θύμα της αχαλίνωτης όρεξής του!
ΑΛΕΚΑ ΠΑΠΑΡΗΓΑ: Οι αντεργατικές πολιτικές που ακολουθούν ΠΑΣΟΚ και δεξιά έχουν ωθήσει τα κοτόπουλα στους δρόμους.
ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ: Το κοτόπουλο είναι καλός οιωνός ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα
είναι πρώτο κόμμα και έτσι εγώ θα πάρω την εντολή σχηματισμού κυβέρνησης που αναμφισβήτητα δικαιούμαι
ΠΑΝΟΣ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟΣ: Είναι ένα προδοτικό πτηνό, όπως όλα τα κοτόπουλα και
πρέπει να το κρεμάσουμε στο Σύνταγμα, αφου πρώτα ψάξουμε να δούμε μήπως
δεν είναι είναι κοτόπουλο, αλλά μεταμφιεσμένο CDS
ΦΩΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΛΗΣ: Έρχεται για να προστεθεί στις πολύχρωμες δυνάμεις της κυβερνώσας αριστεράς των πουλερικών, που σε αντίθεση με τα συμπαθή
τετράποδα, επιθυμούν οι τιμές πώλησής τους στην ελεύθερη ευρωπαϊκή αγορά να γίνεται σε ευρώ
ΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΟΛΙΑΚΟΣ: Είναι κοτόπουλο από τη Σομαλία και πρέπει να του
κόψουμε το κεφάλι, να του τσακίσουμε τα πόδια, να του κάψουμε τις
φτερούγες, να του βγάλουμε ένα ένα τα πούπουλα και μετά να το απελάσουμε
ΝΤΟΡΑ ΜΠΑΚΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ: Το έστειλε ο Σαμαράς για να διαλύσει, όπως θα
έλεγε και ο Κώστας Μητσοτάκης, τη Δημοκρατική Συμμαχία. Όμως εμείς,
γιατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε, θα μπούμε στη Βουλή και θα μετέχουμε στην
κυβέρνηση
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΖΟΥΡΑΡΙΣ: Ω υπερφίαλη όρνις, ω πουλοκλαίουσα, περιπεσούσα στις υποανθρωπιστικοαναλυτικές σου διακυμάνσεις, πώς θα διασχίσεις τον
σπαρμένο με οιοφαινάκες υποσχέσεις δρόμο, ω κνώδαλο;
ΕΝΑΣ ΙΝΔΟΣ: Εμείς έχουμε αγελάδες που κάνουν το ίδιο.
ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ Ν.Α.Σ.Α.: Στείλαμε πρώτα το κοτόπουλο για
να μελετήσουμε τις συνθήκες διάβασης, πριν στείλουμε κάποιον άνθρωπο.
Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ: Πιάστο γρήγορα πριν περάσει απέναντι.

----------


## NetTraptor

Tι είπε ο Μητσοτάκης στην γυναίκα του (Μαρίκα) την ημέρα του ΠΑΣΧΑ...????
-Γυναίκα, αν είμαστε γεροί, στις 6 Μαΐου που θα μπει η κόρη μας στη βουλή, θα σε πάω να γλεντήσουμε στο Μητροπάνο!!!

----------


## JB172

.

----------


## JB172

*Κάθεται ο άντρας μαζί με την δικιά του στη βεράντα και πίνει μπύρες.
Αφού έχει κατεβάσει καμιά 10ριά μπύρες λέει...
- Σ' αγαπώ.....
- Τώρα εσύ μιλάς ή η μπύρα;
- Εγώ μιλάω...... στη μπύρα...*

----------


## senius

AWMN B.B. link !!!!!!!

AWMN B.B. link.jpg

 ::   ::

----------


## denlinux

++1

----------


## senius

> ++1


THE POWER OF AWMN.jpg

 ::

----------


## senius

*ΑΠOΡΙΕΣ :
*
Τα ΑΤΜ γιορτάζουν της Αναλήψεως? 
Πριν τον γάμο του Καραγκιόζη, έγινε μπάτσελορ πάρτυ? 
Έχει γίνει ποτέ αγώνας αυτοκινήτων στην Πέτρου Ράλυ? 
Τα αμπελοφάσουλα, παράγουν κρασί ή φασολάδα? 
Ο «μπεκρή μεζές» ανιχνεύεται στο αλκοτέστ? 
Σε τι διαφέρει ένα ημιυπόγειο από ένα ημιισόγειο? 
Τελικά τι χρώμα έχουν τα χρωμοσώματα? 
Γιατί το Extra Large γράφεται XL και όχι EL? 
Γιατί βάζουν έγχρωμο φιλμ όταν βγάζουν φωτογραφίες ζέβρες? 
Πόσο καλή φρούρηση έχουν πια αυτά τα πράσα και τους πιάνουν όλους εκεί? 
Γιατί το λένε λευκό κρασί αφού είναι κίτρινο? 
Αφού ο στρατιώτης είναι άγνωστος πως ξέρουμε ότι είναι Έλληνας? 
Ποια από τις δύο είναι η άλλη όψη του νομίσματος? 
Πόσοι κούκοι φέρνουν την άνοιξη? 
Η Αίγινα στα αγγλικά δεν θα έπρεπε να λέγεται I became? 
Αν διασταυρωθεί μία αλογόμυγα με μία χρυσόμυγα θα προκύψει ένα χρυσό άλογο ή μια απλή μύγα? 
Τελικά στη σκουληκομηρμυγκότρυπα μένουν σκουλήκια ή μυρμήγκια? 
Οι μικρές αγγελίες είναι μικρές σε σχέση με τι? 
Από πού παίρνει ρεύμα το Μπλε Ελεκτρίκ; 
Τι ακριβώς σιχαίνεται ο Μίκυ Μάους και φοράει γάντια; 
Αφού το σύμπαν διαστέλλεται, γιατί κάθε μέρα δυσκολεύομαι όλο και περισσότερο να βρω να παρκάρω; 
Αυτό το "διαφανές-περιτύλιγμα-με -τις-φουσκάλες-που-κάνουν-τσούκου-τσούκου-και-κάθονται-όλοι-και-τις-σπάνε-σαν-υπνοτισμένοι" ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται με μία λέξη??? 
Με ποιόν ακριβώς μπορεί να έχει κόντρα, ένα πλακέ; 
Αφού οι μεταξωτές κορδέλες βρίσκονται πιο εύκολα από τα φύκια, πού είναι ακριβώς το πρόβλημα; 
Τα πετρόψαρα επιπλέουν; 
Γιατί η γεύση των αβγών δε θυμίζει καθόλου κοτόπουλο; 
Δεν είναι περιττό να χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο πριν το σηκώσουν, στις γραμμές των Μέντιουμ; 
Αφού υπάρχει Θεός, γιατί οι εκκλησίες έχουν αλεξικέραυνα; 
Αν ένα Ζιγκ-Ζάγκ σταματήσει στη μέση, λέγεται "ζιγκ" ή απλώς ευθεία; 
Αυτός που έγραψε το στίχο "Σαν την παπαρούνα μοιάζεις, όλο χρώματα αλλάζεις", τι ακριβώς είχε πάρει; 
Ο Νώε, συμπεριέλαβε και τερμίτες στην Κιβωτό; 
Πότε προλαβαίνουν οι Ιατρό-δικαστές, να σπουδάσουν και Ιατρική και Νομικά; 
Οι αλκοολικοί, αυτοπυρπολούνται πιο εύκολα; 
Αυτός που βρίσκεται παγιδευμένος ανάμεσα στον "γκρεμό" και στο "ρέμα", έφτασε εκεί κολυμπώντας ή σκαρφαλώνοντας; 
Οι αποτυχημένοι σατανιστές πάνε στον παράδεισο; 
Αυτός που γράφει "ακόμα πιο νόστιμο", στη συσκευασία των Friskies, πώς είναι τόσο σίγουρος; 
Πόση ταχύτητα χρειάζεται κάποιος για να μπορέσει να καθαρίσει σωστά μία αυτόματη γυάλινη πόρτα; 
Γιατί το μικρόφωνο του τηλεφώνου έχει περισσότερες τρύπες από το ακουστικό; 
Ποια είναι επιτέλους η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο "Μπεζ" και το "Εκρού"; 
Τι χρώμα γίνονται οι χαμαιλέοντες όταν βρεθούν μπροστά στον καθρέφτη; 
Τι γίνεται όταν το "Fortune Cookie", έχει διαφορετική άποψη από το ωροσκόπιό; 
Τι κάνουν αυτό που περισσεύει, αφού ανοίξουν την τρύπα στο μακαρόνι; 
Πρώτα εμφανίστηκαν τα μυρμήγκια ή οι μυρμηγκοφάγοι; 
Ποιος εισπράττει τα συγγραφικά δικαιώματα για την Παλαιά Διαθήκη; 
Είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει τμήμα αισθητικής προσώπου στο ΙΕΚ "ΑΚΜΗ"; 
Τα ψάρια πώς καταφέρνουν να κολυμπάνε με γεμάτο στομάχι; 
Όταν ένας κωφάλαλος βρίζει, η μαμά του τού ρίχνει πιπέρι στα χέρια; 
Που πηγαίνουν οι λέξεις, όταν πατάς "delete"; 
Έχει δει κανείς άσπρα μεσάνυχτα? 
Ποιος θάβει τα αρχαία? 
Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες είχαν αρχαίους Έλληνες? 
Σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο του αιδοίου δένεται το καράβι?

----------


## NetTraptor

Βλεπω καποιες κοπελιες στο δρομο και αναρωτιεμαι....

Εχουν βαφτει ή εχασαν στο paintball ? ::

----------


## fotovoltaika

Είναι ένα κορίτσι που πήγε πρώτη μέρα στο σχολείο.
Εκεί τη βρίσκει μια παρέα παιδιών
- Γεια της λένε τα παιδιά
-Γεια απαντάει αυτή
-Πώς σε λένε? τη ρωτάνε
-Colgate απαντάει
-Έχεις το όνομα από εκείνο το προϊόν της λένε
-Έχεις δίκιο είπε εκείνη και άρχισε να κλαίει
-Είπα κάτι που δεν έπρεπε? ρωτάει το παιδί που τη ρώτησε για το όνομα
-Μα καλά δεν κατάλαβες? τον ρώτησαν οι υπόλοιποι
-Τι να καταλάβω? ρωτάει εκείνος
-Είναι η Colgate sensitive

----------


## NetTraptor

Ένας αγρότης είχε ένα πολύ μεγάλο αγρόκτημα με μια ωραία λίμνη στο πίσω μέρος του.
Μια μοναχική βραδιά αποφάσισε να πάει μια βόλτα μέχρι την λίμνη.
Καθώς πλησίαζε, κάνοντας το τρίτο τσιγάρο, άκουσε φωνές και γέλια.
Όταν έφτασε είδε πολλά γυμνά νεαρά κορίτσια να παίζουν μέσα στα νερά.
Μόλις όμως κατάλαβαν την παρουσία του, πήγαν στα βαθιά για να μην φαίνονται.
Ένα από τα κορίτσια του φώναξε:
"Δεν πρόκειται να βγούμε αν δεν φύγεις".
Και απαντάει κι αυτός:
"Ναι σιγά μην ήρθα για να σας δω να κολυμπάτε γυμνές.
Εγώ απλά ήρθα να ταΐσω τον κροκόδειλο."

----------


## NetTraptor

Και για να αναστήσουμε το thread.... Έχω ένα τρελό σημερινό ανέκδοτο!!!!!




> ΕΧΩ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΖΕΣΤΑΙ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ...ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΑΜΕΣΣΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ.....Η ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ 5 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...
> 
> 
> *Απο:* AWMN Hostmaster <[email protected]>
> *Προς:*
> *Στάλθηκε:* 11:58 π.μ. Παρασκευή, 20 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013
> *Θέμα:* Ενεργοποίηση λογαριασμο﻿ύ: tsiali lemonia
> 
> AWMN WiND - Wireless Nodes Database
> ...

----------


## ydin

Σκηνή ζήλιας Νο 587896314432

-Πού είσαι; 
-Στη χρυσή αυγή! 
-Για πες στον διπλανό σου να μου πει την αλφαβήτα.


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Juan

Είναι δυο ξανθιές και συζητάνε: 

-Θα μάθω με ποιά με απατάει ο Τάκης 
Πως θα το μάθεις αυτό;;
-Θα μπω στο Facebook ξέρω τον κωδικό του
Τι στον έχει δώσει;;
- Οχι τον είδα όταν τον έγραφε
Σώπα, ποιος είναι ;;
- Επτά αστεράκια

----------


## ydin

lol

----------


## NetTraptor

2008-11-29-Linux-on-the-iPhone.png

----------


## Juan

Χαχαχα καλό

----------


## ydin

Ανοίγουμε κονσόλα και γράφουμε:
tracert -h 100 216.81.59.173

Διαβάζουμε μέχρι τέλους.

----------


## ipduh

> Ανοίγουμε κονσόλα και γράφουμε:
> tracert -h 100 216.81.59.173
> 
> Διαβάζουμε μέχρι τέλους.


χεχε, καλά δεν χρειάζεται να πας και ως το 100 http://alog.ipduh.com/2013_02_01_archive.html

----------


## Juan

2 εισιτήρια παρακαλώ..
-Για το hobbit;
-Όχι, κοπέλα μου είναι!

----------


## NetTraptor

EPIC!!!
aBKLwez_700b.jpg

----------


## grigoris

καλα, ο τυπος ειναι σεσημασμενος! Δειτε το blog του... Αγαπημενο το pie charts logos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...Zw2rXn4#t=1669
Απο το τεχνικο τμημα του PWMN..

----------


## vabiris

> καλα, ο τυπος ειναι σεσημασμενος! Δειτε το blog του... Αγαπημενο το pie charts logos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...Zw2rXn4#t=1669
> Απο το τεχνικο τμημα του PWMN..


Ακούστε ερώτηση στο 27:53 .....χαχαχα.....

----------


## grigoris

> Ακούστε ερώτηση στο 27:53 .....χαχαχα.....


η ερωτηση ηταν απο το τεχνικο τμημα του PWMN..

----------


## NetTraptor

1966684_10152102788920829_637800876_n.jpg

----------

